# Karpfenfänge



## Knurrhahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Karpfenangler.

wir haben uns überlegt hier eine neues Thema zu eröffnen.
Auf folgende Seite könnt ihr eure Fangmeldungen einstellen.
*Karpfenfänge Offtopicfree*
Und hier könnt ihr über eure Fangmeldungen  diskutieren.


Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Lupus (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Super Idee!! Bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bisschen verfrüht aber Gut.


----------



## colognecarp (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

und schon jemand einen gefangen :q


----------



## fantazia (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatten wir schon Neujahr?:q


----------



## Carp--Angler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also ich würde auch sagen etwas zu Früh oder #q

Der den ersten Karpfen gefangen hat im neuen Jahr der sollte auch das Thema Karpfenfänge 2010 aufmachen oder ?

Und nicht schon jetzt #d


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ist mir ein bissl zuviel inhalt , und zufrüh ist nicht somit können wir  noch  idden sammeln


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Supper Idee.
Aber man kann jetzt schon beim rumsurfen sehen das es so einen Therad schon gibt und nich soviele "Falschtherads" gibt.

Über das Catch&Rolease lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.Finde es aber supper das ihr so was dann Kommentarlos löscht

LG
Flo#h


----------



## ulfster (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich wäre dafür, gleich den Thread für 2011 mit zu erstellen!


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



ulfster schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, gleich den Thread für 2011 mit zu erstellen!



danke für den wirklich konstruktiven Vorschlag!
Was mich nur wundert, dass sich hier Leute melden von denen man doch sehr wenig  bis jetzt hier bei den Karpfenanglern gelesen hat!  

Gruss Knurri


----------



## allrounder11 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

_nabend,

mir fällt auf die schnelle noch ein "welches rig" 

Im endeffekt gibt es ja doch einige ._


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die Moderatoren des Karpfenforums bedanken sich in aller Form für die überaus geist- und hilfreichen Kommentare, die uns auf einen zu frühen Start aufmerksam gemacht haben.

Wir sind derart versessen darauf, in unserer Freizeit vor dem PC zu sitzen und händisch jede einzelne Fangmeldung zu kopieren und in einem reinen Fangthread zu hinterlegen, damit Ihr auf der einen Seite Eure Fänge kommentieren und diskutieren könnt, die Statistikinteressierten auf der anderen Seite einen sauberen und übersichtlichen Fangthread haben, dass wir es gar nicht abwarten können, das zu vermelden. 

Nicht dass der eine oder andere etwa glauben mag wir hätten das getan um Euch Zeit zu geben diesen Vorschlag zu diskutieren und/oder Verbesserungen oder Ideen einzubringen.

Nein, Nein. Wir sind einfach zu doof den Kalender zu lesen.


----------



## j4ni (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> *Wo:* :q da ich euch kenne würde hier auch schon das Bundesland ausreichen



Jaaaah genau und dann hab ich hier ganz Niedersachen voll mit "Carp-Huntern" Nee, nee so weit kommt das noch... 


Was ist dieses Kalender, Ralle?


Ne im Ernst: Gute Idee! Und clever das früh genug zu machen, dass es noch nicht drei andere gleichzeitig auf machen #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



j4ni schrieb:


> Was ist dieses Kalender, Ralle?



Kalender ist sowas wie ne Beißzeittafel. Da muss wohl drin stehen, dass Karpfen im Januar nicht beißen.|supergri


----------



## tarpoon (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sehr gute idee und ich bin wirklich froh das hier in die richtige richtung gearbeitet wird. für mich stellt die auflistung eine bereicherung dar. außerdem finde ich es gut das die mods etwas mehr öffentliche "führungsarbeit" übernehmen und uns allen helfen diesem bereich etwas mehr niveau zu geben.


----------



## Nitro (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die Idee ist gut,aber man könnte noch einfügen:
Angefüttert: wenn ja wie lange oder 
Sonstiges:z.b. mit Pose,Schwimmbrot,Schneemann,PVA benutzt,auf Sicht usw.
Wassertiefe:
Ansitzdauer:


----------



## stalker1990 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

In 22 Tagen kommt mein erster fisch  oder vielleicht auch zwei mal schauen


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

In einer Fangmeldung kann man natürlich so viel an Info reinbringen, wie man mag. Je mehr, um so besser.
Sollte jedoch schon freiwillige Ehrensache sein, sonst machen sich viele die Mühe nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> In 22 Tagen kommt mein erster fisch  oder vielleicht auch zwei mal schauen



Ist notiert. Du wirst daran gemessen. :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe dieses Thema noch mal vorgewühlt!

Wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Taskin (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wie...?
hab ich das richtig verstanden, hier soll man reinstellen mit allen infos daten usw, und auch diskutieren, und ihr kopiert dann NUR die bilder in den oben festgenagelten berreich?
so dass dann oben wirklich jeder beitrag mindestens ein foto beinhaltet?

wenn ich das so wirklich richtig verstanden habe, dann ein richtig dickes lob an die mods, das die sich soviel mühe machen. klasse idee.

ich schau mir immer gerne die aktuellen fänge an, und ein bisschen nervt es mich schon das ich die fotos schon regelrecht suchen muss.

wie gesagt, wenns so ist, dann freu ich mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

genau so soll es werden.
Ihr stellt hier eure Fangmeldungen ein und wir kopieren sie dann in Karpfenfänge 2010 Offtopicfree.

Hier könnt ihr euch dann zusätzlich beglückwünschen und diskutieren.
Diskussionen über C&R  werden kommentarlos gelöscht.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



stalker1990 schrieb:


> In 22 Tagen kommt mein erster fisch  oder vielleicht auch zwei mal schauen




Und......................??|supergri


----------



## gufipanscher (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und......................??|supergri




er würde ja gern, ist aber am wasser festgefroren


----------



## VolvoPeter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo , 
Ich glaub zwar nicht das ich den Fang von 2009 mit diesem 30kg Schweren gleich toppen kann dieses Jahr|kopfkrat , aber man weiss ja nicht immer was das Anglerglück dieses Jahr bringt !#h


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang

Erster Carp 200, leider aus Versehen seitlich mit Gufi gehakt, daher kein Catch and Release


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte heute meinen ersten Karpfen 2010 fangen.
Er war zwar nicht groß aber trotzdem, besser als keiner.
Ich habe diese Stelle einige Tage mit verschiedenen Boilies befüttert und habe auch mehrmals dort Karpfen gesehen, also beschloss ich gestern,dass ich es heute mal einige Stunden versuchen werde. Heute um 14 Uhr habe ich meine Rute im Wasser plaziert und setzte mich auf meinen Stuhl und wartete. Als Köder diente mir ein Kiwi Boilie von Prologic mit 15mm, der 4Tage in Maggi gelegen hat. Dazu habe ich einen PVA Beutel mit einem Fischigen Mix der mit Maggi angefeuchtet wurde gefüttert. Nach nicht mal einer Stunde hatte ich diesen Karpfen an der Leine.
Er war ca 50cm lang und wog ca 2,5kg. 
Gewicht und Länge sind nur geschätzt.
Leider hatte ich meine Abhakmatte vergessen.#q

Ich wünsche allen ein Petri Heil für das Jahr 2010.

mfG Lukas


----------



## bigcalli (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schönes Tier  Glückwunsch von mir aber was ich vermisse sind Größe und Gewicht #h


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



bigcalli schrieb:


> Schönes Tier  Glückwunsch von mir aber was ich vermisse sind Größe und Gewicht #h



Lukas schrieb:

Er war ca 50cm lang und wog ca 2,5kg. 
Gewicht und Länge sind nur geschätzt.


----------



## Koalano1 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hat er wahrscheinlich um 17.02uhr nachträglich eingefügt, nachdem er es gelesen hat|rolleyes
Aber nichts desto trotz, peeeeetri zum Rüssler!


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Hat er wahrscheinlich um 17.02uhr nachträglich eingefügt, nachdem er es gelesen hat|rolleyes
> Aber nichts desto trotz, peeeeetri zum Rüssler!




Danke#6 Hab ich nicht gesehen|rolleyes


----------



## Carp94hunter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gute idde Karpfen angeln ist einfach der hammer


----------



## Spinnfisch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gestern früh war ich das erste mal Karpfenangeln 2010 ... leider ohne erfolg (kein wunder bei -10°C und Schneesturm)


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi 
Konnte am MIttwoch wieder einen Karpfen fangen(Größe ca 50cm und Gewicht ca 2-2,5kg). Dort war es auch noch schön warm, aber heute schneit es schon den ganzen Tag.
Ein Foto werde ich noch nachreichen.. muss es noch vom Handy runterladen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sehr schön. Schreib ein bisschen was zu den Umständen, Köder, Montage oder so.


----------



## karpfen56 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo leute
ich finde,es ist eine gute sache.ganz wichtig ist sicherlich die angabe des
luftdrucks .
mir scheinen die beiden werte luftdruck und windrichtung,die wichtigsten beim karpfenangeln zu sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

werde morgen an den neckar  mal nen ansitz wagen.

seit sonntag wird mein platzt mit 1kg spice-fischbaits gefüttert,2 dosenmais,ca3kg aufgeweichtesbrot mit paniermehl,1kg frolic,und ca1kg boilieteig reste.


die gewässer strecke ist monoton,keine buhnen,keine schiffahrt,kein warmwassereinlauf.

die gewässer tiefe ist zwischen 4-5m tief,werde morgen ein paar bilder on stellen mit oder ohne fang :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so bin wieder zurück vom schönen neckar:m

hier ein kleiner bericht

wie schon erwähnt fütetrte ich seit monntag einen platzt am neckar.

die wasser tiefe betrug ca4-5m,gefütetrt wurde ca 2-8m vom ufer weg.

nach dem die buzzerbars,piper,swinger u.s.w aufgebaut waren kammen die eisen ins kühle nass:vik:.

anschliesend wurde gefüttert.

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/5591/neckar016.jpg


nach dem die ruten versorgt waren gings ans camp aufbauen, wollte ja nicht frieren :m.

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/3183/neckar019.jpg


hier noch ein hot spot den ich weiter füttern werde

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/8403/neckar023.jpg


http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1508/neckar021.jpg

leider konnte ich keinen fisch fangen,dafür war ich mal wieder mal am wasser:vik:.


----------



## Ranger (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Carphunter, du fütterst doch bestimmt weiter oder? Wann ist der nächste Trip geplant?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

also leg jetzt mal ne futter pause ein, denke mal da bald hochwasser kommen wird.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi war gestern wieder mal am Wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen fangen. Den ersten habe ich auf einen Fischpellet von Imperial Baits gefangen. Den Zweiten auf einen 15mm The Source Boilie von DB. Die Wetterbedingungen waren sehr gut, da es am Nachmittag sehr war wurde und die Fische auch angefangen haben zu fressen. 
Gestern konnte ich endlich meine neue Ausrüstung testen. Ich habe mir neue Swinger zugelegt (Fox Euro Swinger) und habe zu Weihnachten die Carp Sounder CSF1 bekommen. Der Tag war echt super.
Allen noch viel Erfolg am Wasser und Petri Heil.

mfG Lukas


----------



## j4ni (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Yes! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sauber respect  mh wieso bei euch die seen offen


----------



## CarpMetty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jo, das ist mal ne Leistung! Bereits der 3. Fisch, und ich war noch nicht mal am Wasser! Respekt!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der 4te Fisch:m
Bei uns wird es so langsam wieder warm. Die Temperaturen steigen am Tag so bis 10 Grad und so bekommen die Fische auch langsam wieder hunger.
Morgen werde ich wieder einen Eintagesansitz starten und hoffe dass wieder etwas läuft.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

verate  mir mal wo es so warm ist


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Südtirol =)
Bzw Treviso (dort ist der See).

mfG Lukas


----------



## musti71 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

#r&|schild-g...ich hoffe bei uns spielt das wetter bald wieder mit, damit ich auch endlich mal wieder raus kann:c


----------



## wulfgar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

glückwunsch das man start in die sasion!!! hoffe hier gehts auch bald los^^


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi
Gestern konnte ich wieder zuschlagen. Es lief sogar besser als am Sonntag.
Ergebnis: 4Karpfen von 6-11,2kg.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf The Source von DB.
1. Foto : 7,5kg
2.Foto :11,2kg
3.Foto : 8,5kg
4.Foto :9,6kg

mfG Lukas


----------



## Ranger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Heil!

Was für Wassertemperaturen habt ihr?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die genaue Wassertemperatur kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich sie nicht gemessen habe, aber das  Wasser ist noch sehr kalt. Sicherlich unter 10 Grad.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

geile fische  will auch los aber alles dicht :-(


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

tolle Fische! #6

Es währe super wenn ihr noch ein paar zusätzlich Informationen weiter geben könntet!
Siehe ersten Beitrag. 

Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## JonasH (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na toll... Ich will auch!!! Aber nein... 18cm Eis versperren den Montagen den Weg ins Wasser 
Petri Heil lukas!


----------



## Nico HB (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier in Bremen ist auch noch alles dicht.

Morgen gehe ich mal an der  Weser oder Lesum Feedern,mal sehen was bei rumkommt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich  füttere seit heute bei mir am see mit ca 1kg baist von sb,und eigene, dazu ca 2kg tiegernüsse,hanf,lupinnen.

am di oder mittwoche werde ich mal 1-2 nächte machen wens klappt


----------



## wulfgar (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

natoll wollte die tage ma an die saale und jetz kommt derb hochwasser sehr toll #q un teiche auch noch zu könnt echt langsmam :v

mfg


----------



## rued92 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nei uns ist das genauso heute mal schon 11 grad gehabt aber leider kommt jetzt die schneeschmelze außem harz 

Naja hoffentlich werden die Seen bzw Altärme bald frei, dass man die neue Saison beginnen kann.

@Lukas (Südtirol) Petri zu den schönen Fischen und ne erfolgreiche Saison 2010!!!


Sören


----------



## welsstipper (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

geile fische muß ich sagen, hier bei uns(nienburg/weser) ist zwar der schnee wech aber jetzt ist hochwasser angesagt. donnerstag konnte man den hafen noch sehen bzw. war ca 1 meter unter der mauer jetzt ist hafen vollkommen überflutet, die tage war es schon warm außer zwischen durch wieder regen aber heute ist hier sturm und ca 5 grad, denke der winter kommt nochmal wieder. freitag war ich mit dem lkw im harz da liegt immernoch alles voll locker noch 1 meter, da kommt noch richtig wasser die weser runter. mal schauen wen nächste woche noch ein paar gute tage sind werde ich mal losziehen, an nen see bei uns der ist bei hochwasser immer gut gewesen, allerdings muß ich gucken ob die straße überhaupt befahrbar ist, sind zurzeit 2 arbeitseinsätze dort, das wir endlich wieder mit dem auto da hinfahren können, sonst heißt es ca 1 km laufen und das ist nicht so meins.


----------



## sunfisher1991 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute gegen 17.30 Uhr konnte auch ich meinen Einstand in 2010 machen. Den Erfolg brachte ein aufgepoppter Kombi-Köder aus Frolic und Hartmais. Mit selbigen wurde der 'Erfolgsspot' 4 Tage lang, direkt nachdem das Eis am Dienstag endlich getaut war, präpariert.

Grüße aus der schönen Pfalz


----------



## musti71 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



sunfisher1991 schrieb:


> Heute gegen 17.30 Uhr konnte auch ich meinen Einstand in 2010 machen. Den Erfolg brachte ein aufgepoppter Kombi-Köder aus Frolic und Hartmais. Mit selbigen wurde der 'Erfolgsspot' 4 Tage lang, direkt nachdem das Eis am Dienstag endlich getaut war, präpariert.
> 
> Grüße aus der schönen Pfalz



Petri & |schild-g zu dem wunderschönen karpfen :vik:...will auch endlich wieder mal ans wasser (leider noch alles zugefroren)...:c


----------



## wulfgar (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

herzlichen glückwunsch!!!


----------



## stalker1990 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und......................??|supergri



bei mir hat immer noch nichts gezupft! kein wunder wenn die gewässer noch zu sind... aber bald


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so komme gerade von meinem 5 tages tripp.

fangen konnte ich einen spiegler auf  baits von sb.

da ich probleme mit hoch wasser hatte, musste ich 2mal den platzt wechseln am see#d.

hoffe das ich die tage einen ausführlichen bericht schreiben kann.

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/8933/img0030rd.jpg



bilder folgen heute abend wens klappt


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War das Wochenende auch raus und konnte bei Sturm und Stroemendem Regen mit meinen 2 Kumpels Insgesamt 6 Fische Landen..

Ich selbst konnte einen Aland von ca 3kg auf einen Schneemann der aus einem Sushi Imperial Sinker plus einem Solar Pineapple Poppie in je 15mm bestand ( Danke an KEvin aka qwertz fuer den Pop Up).
Auserdem ging mir heute morgen noch ein ca 5 kg schwerer Spiegelkarpfen an den Haken,der auf einen Caribian Banana Sinker in Verbindung mit einer gefakten Tigernuss von ET zum Einsatz kam und den ich schon letztes Jahr an meinem Geburtstag fangen konnte.

Meine 2 Kumpels Fingen einen 2kg Aland, einen kleinen Satzi und zwei 22er Schuppenkarpfen .

Alles in allem konnte ich so Meinen ersten Fisch und meinen Ersten Karpfen 2010 fangen und dazu noch meine Big Baitrunner einweihen #6

Es geht wieder los. :vik: Tight Lines.


----------



## yassin (1. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri @Thecatfish und Carphunter2401 #6

hab dieses Wochenende auch meine erste session gemacht.
leider hab ich geblankt.
bei Abbauen hatte ich Gestern auch arge Probleme dank des bis zu 120Km/h schnellen Böigen Windes.
dabei is mir fast die Abhakmatte flöten gegangen.|uhoh:

denke nächstes We kommt der erste 2010.
bin ich fest von überzeugt.


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bei mir kommt nach 2 erfolglosen sessions am wochende auch der erste^^


----------



## colognecarp (3. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte jetzt auch meine erste Tagessession bei frischen Temperaturen. Ich hab mir mir eigentlich nicht viel erhofft, wir wollten nur mal den neuen See erkunden und ein Paar Würfe machen.
Beim einpacken, Kecher und Suhl waren schon Reisefertig, zieht die Rolle ab gefolgt von einem Dauerton ! 
Nach kuzem Drill hatten wir dann tazächlich noch Erfolg gehabt, ein 22 Pfünder Graskarpfen lag vor mir. 5 min. später hätte ich die Ruten reingeholt und wäre nach Hause gefahren. UNFASSBAR !!

Der Kollege war etwas Kamarascheu und ein wenig nervös, deshalb haben wir auf die eleganz der Fotos verzichtet und ihn nach einem kl. knipser auf der Matte wieder freigelassen.
Aber das Foto will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Haken Köder war ein Pineapple Popup von Mainline, Gefüttert habe ich einen Groundbait mit Partikeln

So kanns weiter gehen


----------



## Carp_fisher (3. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi 
Petri zum Graser und das bei den Temps !!:m

Gruss CF


----------



## AWire (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Hallo, *#h* habe bereits 2 Karpfenfänge zu verbuchen:

*Habe die Saison am 01.03.2010 gestartet und mit dem Anfüttern begonnen. An den ersten beiden Tagen war aber noch tote Hose.*

Wann:* 03.03.2010 - 19 Uhr
*Wo:*  Wien, Teiläckerteich (ehemalige Schottergrube)  
*Ort:  *ca.15m vom Ufer, ca. 5m tief am Grund
*Mondphase:* Abnehmend
*Windrichtung: *Drehend von Nord bis Ost
*Wassertemperatur: *in 1m Tiefe 6°C
*Lufttemperatur: *2,2°C
*Womit: *Mais
* Größe: *51cm
*Gewicht: *2,5 kg*

Angefüttert: *mit Mais u. fischigen Pellets*

Wann:* 03.03.2010 - 19:40 Uhr
*Wo:*  Wien, Teiläckerteich (ehemalige Schottergrube)
*Ort:  ca. *15m vom Ufer ca. 5m tief am Grund
*Mondphase:* Abnehmend
*Windrichtung: *Drehend von Nord bis Ost
*Wassertemperatur: *in 1m Tiefe 6°C
*Lufttemperatur: *2,0°C
*Womit: *Mais
* Größe: *54cm
*Gewicht: *3 kg*

Angefüttert: *mit Mais u. fischigen Pellets

Mit der 2. Rute war ich weiter draußen (ca. 90m) und mit fischigen Boilies unterwegs, da gab es aber Null Zupfer oder Bisse. Dort habe ich aber nicht angefüttert. #q


----------



## colognecarp (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ohne Foto glaub ich nix |schlafen


----------



## Path (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen... 

Leise rießelt der Schnee#q in Gerlingen|gr:


----------



## rob (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri AWire!

geht ja schon langsam los, bei uns am neusiedlersee tut sich noch nichts.
beste grüße gen wien
rob


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Komme grad vom See ... Kein Biss aber überraschung am morgen - alles in weiß^^


----------



## yassin (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hier is zwar alles mit 5-10cm Schnee bedeckt ich mach mich aber trotzdem gleich auf den Weg |rolleyes


----------



## yassin (6. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sooo.... bin schon wieder zuhause.

chance nummer 1. auf den ersten Fisch 2010 is vertan.
nach nur gut 2sek. run erschlaffte auf einmal die Schnur.#q

ich werde morgen noch einmal ne shortsession machen wenn der See nich zugefroren is.


----------



## Fishermensfriend2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tach Kollegen!!
bin neu hier im Forum und wollt mal schaun wie es hier so zu geht!!
Muss schon gestehn es freut mich wieviele leute hier sind die ahnung haben
Da kann ich bestimmt noch das ein oder andere lernen
War heut zum ersten mal am Fluß 4 std. gesessen aber kein mm kontakt:-(

Wünsch allen hier ein rechtherzliches Petry Heil für die Saison 2010


----------



## wulfgar (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

:vik:ich dir auch fischermensfriend2:vik:


----------



## JonasH (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nächste Woche gibt's Osterferien. Ab Montag wird gefüttert wenn der Teich in der Bucht wo ich fischen will eisfrei ist und dann werde ich hoffentlich die Fänge melden


----------



## Angelsuchti (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nächste woche schon osterferien?
also ich starte in den osterferien auch meine erste nachtsession, im falle das sich das eis wieder verflüssigt haben sollte. momentan siehts (noch) nicht so aus!

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bei uns gibts erst in 3 wochen osterferien. zum glück hab ich schon mal am see pennen können


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> bei uns gibts erst in 3 wochen osterferien. zum glück hab ich schon mal am see pennen können



Bei uns ebenfalls, dann gehts direkt erstmal fuer ne Woche an den See. Hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt. und Nicht an Ostern noch - Grade heerschen ... |krach:


----------



## Paradize (11. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

vom 01 - 05 April bin ich am Wasser , zumindest wenn der See frei ist. Mir scheiß egal wie kalt es ist , muss sich nur warm genug anziehn 

Wenn das nich hilft , dann hilft Jägermeister


----------



## Pauli1990 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

scheinen ja ganz schön viele am Osterwochenende loszuziehen wie ich so lese, ich bin da natürlich auch wieder am Wasser so ein langes Wochenende muss man schließlich ausnutzen!
Leider sind bisher auch hier noch alle Seen zu. Heut gehts erstmal ne Nacht an einen Fluss, werde morgen mal berichten obs was gab. Bis dahin mfG Pauli


----------



## Nico HB (13. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Will auch endlich hoffen das es endlich wärmer wird, mein See ist auch noch dicht, und im Fleet ist noch Hochwasser.Aber es sinkt langsam, bis Ostern sollte das aber weg sein.

Und dieses Jahr muss ich das erstemal seit 3 Jahren Ostern nicht arbeiten, da muss ich ja gezwungenermaßen ans Wasser.:vik:

MFG Nico


----------



## yassin (13. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bin morgen auch wieder unterwegs

wäre gerne über nacht gefahren geht aber nicht:c
naja morgenfrüh früh aufstehen dann geht das schon


----------



## JonasH (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tja. Und dann beginnt direkt die Abi-Lernzeit  Und wo kann man ungestörter lernen als am See? Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## C-H Bremen (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei uns ist immer noch alles dicht wird wohl noch ne woche dauern bis die seen endlich eisfrei sind


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (14. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute auch wieder los, konnte aber nur einen Zwergwels fanege.
In der letzten Woche war es in den Nächten wieder zu kalt und deshalb glaucbe ich dass die Fische deshalb nicht richtig gefressen haben.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Nico HB (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also in den Seen wird derzeit eh nicht viel gehen, die meisten seen sind noch komplett oder fast zu, und daher sind die meisten Fische noch in der Winterstarre, was im Fluss antürlich nicht der Fall ist.Aber selbst da wird nur ganz wenig gefressen, da es einfach noch zu kalt ist.

Der Winter ist nunmal noch nicht vorbei, und ich könnte wetten das wir nochmal nen richtigen Kälteeinbruch bekommen.

MFG Nico


----------



## colognecarp (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich weis garnicht was du hast, ich sitze am Mi. mit 13 grad am Wasser  Unsere Seen sind schon eine Weile auf und landen konnte ich auch schon einen schönen Graser !
Der Winter ist vorbei, Basta. Was anderes lass ich nicht durchgehen |bigeyes


----------



## yassin (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht was du hast, ich sitze am Mi. mit 13 grad am Wasser  Unsere Seen sind schon eine Weile auf und landen konnte ich auch schon einen schönen Graser !
> Der Winter ist vorbei, Basta. Was anderes lass ich nicht durchgehen |bigeyes



so siehts aus #6

hab gestern fast ne nasse nullrunde gedreht 

ne Schleie hat sich dann doch noch erbarmt allerdings anner Feeder.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war am sonntag auch kurtz 2 stunden am see leider ging nix :-(.

werde von freitag -sonntag nen trip machen,ab morgen wird vorgefüttert.

platzt 1 wird eine insel sein mit einer kante von 1,5-3,5m dort werden baits von sb gefüttert.

der 2 spot wird an einer  baum reie sein ca 15m weg von mir ,4m tief gefüttert wird mit tiegernüssen,hanf,lupinnen,mais+paniermehl.


----------



## xpudel666x (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Haben heute Nacht zugeschlagen.. zusammen 3 Fische und leider ein Abriss.


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir waren jetzt auch mal die erste Nacht dieses Jahr draussen, mit dem Ergebniss kann man schon ganz zufrieden sein.
Netto hatten wir 3 Fische,24,22 und10 Pfund einer hat den Kampf gewonnen und hat sich um das Mattenfoto gedrückt.

Den 24iger stelle ich euch mal zum bestaunen rein, Köder war ein Halfn Half Stawberry elite Popup, dazu kam noch eine schicht Carptrack elite Strawbey Amino Gel von Imerial Baits.
Gefüttert hab ich einen Groundbait mit Partikeln.


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ähm, hast du den nicht mit dem 10 Pf. verwechselt ?


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier hab ihn nochmal, sieht doch schon ein bischen mehr als 10 Pfund aus


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den Carps, sieht wirklich nicht aus wie 24 Pf. aber lässt wohl nur die Ansicht so rüberkommen. Wie groß war er denn?


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ist wirklich die Ansicht, ich brauch ja nicht fudeln hab ich ja nichts von. Hier sieht man es aber schon oder ? Ich mach demnächst noch Fotos vom Wiegen :q


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja auf dem Foto sieht man wie dick er ist ^^.


----------



## xpudel666x (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kann das Gewicht bestätigen..


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey Jungs, war doch nur als Späßchen gemeint !
Ist schon lobenswert, das er ihn nicht vorhält, wie die meisten
Spezies......


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hey jungs endlich mal wieder carps  
nach einer angelpause wegen (freundin)  werde ich morgen -sonntag am wasser sein.

ich hoffe das ich ein paar auf die mate legen kann.

bericht bilder werden folgen.


----------



## boot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi ich war heute mal bei uns schauen#dimmer noch Eis auf dem See,und unterm Eis habe ich ca 10 Tote Karpfen gesehen:c.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ein Petri für die Karpfenfänge.

Es wäre total super wenn ihr zu euren Fängen noch einige Informationen über die Rahmenbedingungen schreiben würdet.
Wenn möglich immer gleich in eure Fangmeldung.
So bekommen wir einiges mehr an nützliche  Informationen.
Und ich brauche nur die Fangmeldung kopieren. #h

Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## xpudel666x (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nachtrag:
Der Fisch wog 22 Pfund. 
Fangzeit: 6 Uhr Morgens
Klima: Trocken, ca. 5 Grad Lufttemperatur, Wasser noch ziemlich kalt 
Köder: Fisch-Selfmade mit Solar Banane PopUp Dumble
Angefüttert mit diversen Partikeln, Groundbait, eine Hand voll Fischpillen


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Der Fisch wog 22 Pfund.
> Fangzeit: 6 Uhr Morgens
> Klima: Trocken, ca. 5 Grad Lufttemperatur, Wasser noch ziemlich kalt
> ...



Danke!
Ich habe den Text deiner Fangmeldung hinzugefügt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Die Fische vom Pudel und mir sind bei dem Offtopicfree doppelt !
> Oder bin ich Besoffen #c



Sche*** Technik, weiss auch nicht wie das passieren konnte.
Habe es gelöscht. #6
Danke fürs aufpassen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## colognecarp (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ist mir schon aufgefallen das du es geändert hattest, deshalb hab ich den Beitrag gelöscht,der hätte sonst keinen Sinn ergeben


----------



## Spinnfisch (19. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war heut von 2-8 uhr am Fluss hab aber nix gefangen


----------



## Nico HB (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich gehe nachher auch mal los, mal schauen was geht, das Hochwasser ist auch endlich weg


----------



## shark316 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War gestern den ganzen Tag am Edelsee in Ragnitz habe 8 Karpfen gefangen... Alles auf Semmel und einen auf Fisch-Boilies. Am Abend sind sie alle aufgestiegen...

Jo und noch ein Petri an alle.


----------



## allrounder11 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



shark316 schrieb:


> War gestern den ganzen Tag am Edelsee in Ragnitz habe 8 Karpfen gefangen... Alles auf Semmel und einen auf Fisch-Boilies. Am Abend sind sie alle aufgestiegen...
> 
> Jo und noch ein Petri an alle.


 

1.Beitrag und gleich 8 Karpfen gefangen#t


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na toll... Ferien, 2 stellige Lufttemparaturen... und ich lieg mit Grippe flach. Ich könnte heulen! Aber ich kämpfe und hoffe auf die zweite Woche.


----------



## shark316 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jo hatte vorher noch einen anderen acc aber weiss die daten nimmer und email is futsch  hatte da mehrere Beiträge also so um die 100^^ aber naja ging gestern so war schön warm (um die 20 Grad) und sie waren sehr vorsichtig... das wasser ist halt noch zu kalt .

LG


----------



## Nico HB (20. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So wieder zu hause, bis auf drei Brassen und ne kleine Rotfeder ginf nix, Wasser ist wohl noch zu kalt, und das Hochwasser ist doch noch nicht ganz weg.

MFG Nico


----------



## Steffen90 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so. bin auch wieder daheim. und? kein zupfer.... dafür hab ich schön den allerwertesten gewaschen bekommen. was nen sauwetter! mitten durch mein zelt musste natürlich ein bach laufen  klar bei meinem glück. hat nurnoch gefehlt das die 20m entfernte kläranlage überläuft....


----------



## karpfenmick (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin ich auch zurück vom WE, und ?kein Zupfer ...wie sich die Meldungen doch gleichen.Wetter Tagsüber OK Nachts am schütten hatte zum Glück den Bach vorm Zelt und nicht innendrin.Temperaturen sind nächste Woche gut ..dann greifen wir wieder an.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Nico HB (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen und übermorgen soll hier in Bremen nochmal shitwetter sein, aber dann soll es wieder bergauf gehenn, mit Sonne usw......Samstag werde ich es dann auch nochmal versuchen

MFG Nico


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

erst mal petri an alle

so bin auch wieder zurück#h vom wasser.

konnte insgesamt 5 karpfen zwischen4-18 pfund fangen.

4 karpfen fing ich auf sb scoberry sinkend
1karpfen fing ich auf tiegernüsse .

alle fische bissen freitag nacht,danch kamm der regen und es ging bis sonntag nix mehr :r.



http://img87.*ih.us/img87/1714/oberwersee059.jpg







http://img31.*ih.us/img31/1974/oberwersee068.jpg


http://img440.*ih.us/img440/8660/oberwersee061.jpg


leider sind einige bilder nix geworden warum auch immer.


----------



## Ulz (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wow scheint endlich loszugehen !!!!

Petrie zu den schönen fischen:m


----------



## Rei1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey Leut, könnt ihr mir einen Ködertipp geben, mit was ich an einen stark befischten Gewäser angeln soll:Frolic, Boilie, Mais,Feedern....wie ich das letzte mal gefischt hab hab ich Karpfen mit Frolic gefangen, aber das waren nur 30-40cm Karpfen#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Koalano1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Feine Fische!!!!!!
Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetri#6


----------



## colognecarp (22. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Geht doch, ich werd am Sonntag mal gehen. Auf der Arbeit geht die Sesong leider auch wieder los, deshalb kommt die nächste größere Session erst wieder zu Ostern :r


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

is mir wurscht wie es am WE schifft...ich muss endlich mein ersten karpfen dieses jahr fangen


----------



## J-Karpfenjäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey!!
Pertri an alle Fänger für die tollen Fische!

War am Samstag auch am Wasser... allerdings hatt ich nicht mal einen Zupfer! #d 

Mein Kumpel, der mit dabei war, konnte eine kleine Schleie überlisten, sonst war aber nichts los!!

Werds am kommenden Samstag wahrscheinlich wieder versuchen. 
Irgendwann müssen sie ja wieder fressen!!

Gruß Karpfenjäger


----------



## Hunter85 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Salve,

ich und mein Kumpel hatten den schönen Tag heute gleich mal genutzt um ein paar Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen.
Insg. 4 Bisse, einer ist jedoch ausgeschlitzt.
3 konnten wir landen.
Leider keine Riesen, aber für den ersten Ansitz diese Jahr waren wir doch schon sehr zufrieden.
Alle 3 hatten zwischen 10 und 13 Pfund.

Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Carp_fisher (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi 

endlich der erste Karpfen.
Um 6Uhr auf einen Fluo Pop up.

12,3KG:m.

Gruss CF


----------



## zanderhirn (26. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Edit Ralle 24:

Gezielte Provokationen werden hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin wieder zurück war von gestern abend bis heute morgen am wasser.

  gfangen habe ich 3 karpfen

  köder waren   successfulbaits/ scoberry

  das wetter war stürmisch regnerisch,temperaturen um die 14 crad.

  [FONT=&quot]Die bisse kamen alle nachts

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/7356/angelnunteresee270.jpghttp://img189.*ih.us/img189/4323/angelnunteresee280.jpghttp://img191.*ih.us/img191/8951/angelnunteresee282.jpg
[/FONT]


----------



## Laksos (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

|bigeyes Klasse Fische, und schön gezeichnet! #6
Aber irgendwie platzt gerade mein Bildschirm, büschen breit das ganze. Vielleicht die nächsten Prachtfische wieder untereinander..., ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf die nächsten!!


----------



## jkc (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi, schönes Trio! Und ein "Fully Scaled" ist natürlich immer geil!

Grüße JK


----------



## Taskin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wirklich wunderschöne fische#6

digges petri


----------



## marcus7 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Fully ist natürlich Bombe:l


----------



## Joern k. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Erst mal dickes petri an carphunter 
Ich war gestern auf heute auch los , jedoch war bei 6 grad und regen wohl nicht viel zu holen , naja ich werd dienstag wieder raus .. 
bis dahin  petri an alle =)


----------



## BassHunter99 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,


Ich bin kein Karpfenangler,habe aber 2.mal das Glück gehabt welche zu fangen.Als ich beim Barsch-Zander angeln war,hat sich ein Karpfen meinen 8.cm Gufi genommen,und als ich an dieser stelle paar Tage später wieder geangelt habe ist mir das gleiche nochmal passiert.


----------



## Pauli1990 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



BassHunter99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich bin kein Karpfenangler,habe aber 2.mal das Glück gehabt welche zu fangen.Als ich beim Barsch-Zander angeln war,hat sich ein Karpfen meinen 8.cm Gufi genommen,und als ich an dieser stelle paar Tage später wieder geangelt habe ist mir das gleiche nochmal passiert.



Petri zu den Raubkarpfen  
hat sicher ordentlich Spaß gemacht die Karpfen an der Spinnrute zu drillen  .


----------



## BassHunter99 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Danke.#h
Oh ja das hat es,der Drill eines Karpfen an so feinem Gerät
ist der Hammer.


----------



## Troutcarp (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo liebe Karpfenfreunde, 
habe auch meinen ersten Karpfen 2010 zu melden. 
Gebissen um 12 Uhr auf Frolic.
22 Pfund hat er.


----------



## xpudel666x (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Letzte Nacht auch wieder einen gefangen.. nicht gewogen, dürfte so 16 Pfund gehabt haben.

Noch nen heftigen Run gehabt, Rute genommen und dann war aus einem mir völlig unerfindlichen Grund einfach die Schnur durchtrennt.

@troutcarp
wenn dir was an dem fisch liegt, dann lass ihn nicht so auf so einer matte liegen. der zappelt einmal und liegt dann daneben oder wandert noch die böschung runter. nix für ungut.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi
Konnte heute wieder einen überlisten. Habe aber von dem kleinen keine Foto gemacht, habe ihn sofort wieder zurückgesetzt. Er hatte ca 2kg.
Morgen starte ich wieder eine Session. Zwar nur einen Tag, mal schauen was läuft.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Spinnfisch (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war jetzt schon 6 tage dieses jahr draussen... aber noch kein karpfen (kein wunder bei max 6°C Wassertemperatur ,blässhühnern und kanadagänsen, die einem das futter wegfressen)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bei uns laufen die fische  aber nur nachts keine aktionen tags über, noch nicht mal satzer.

dafür fange ich  aber sehr schöne fische momentan



schöne fische jungs 

so jetzt werden partikel geckocht am donnerstag gehts bei mir los bis monntag.#

gefischt wir einen vereinsee den ich noch nicht offt befischt habe.
da das wetter scheise wird, werden wir mit dem wohnmobile unterwegs sein  .

bilder bericht wird folgen


----------



## Schneidy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte heute auch mein ersten Karpfen 2010 verhaften.
War mit 52 cm und 7 Pfd. kein Riese aber es war wieder ein schönes Gefühl.Nur war der Biss sehr lasch.3 pieper auf 20 sekunden.Gebissen hat er um kurz vor acht auf ein Mais Boilie.


----------



## profifischer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Es sind ja schon schöne Fänge dabei dieses Jahr. Ich war gestern auch los und konnte zwei Karpfen mit 4 Pfund bzw 20 Pfund fangen. Zum 20 Pfünder schreib ich mal so, wie es Knurrhahn im ersten Post vorgeschlagen hat.

*Wann:* ca. 18 Uhr
*Wo:* Vereinsgewässer des KFV Kelheim
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-Ost Wind
*Wassertemperatur:* ???
*Womit:* Selfmade Krustentierboile mit künstlichem Maiskorn
* Größe:* ???
*Gewicht:* 20 Pfund
*Rig: *Shokka Rig, 3 Oz schweres Blei, 11cm ummanteltes Vorfach und 10er Longshank





tl Manuel


----------



## Ixe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon wieder erfolgreich. Unser See ist seit letzten Sonntag offen. Seit dem 24ten habe ich bis gestern 4 Karpfen gefangen. Alle nur mit wenig Anfutter (ca. 10 Boilies im PVA) und bei Wassertiefen zwischen 2 und 4 m. Alle bissen bei Nacht auf selbstgemachte, fischige Boilies.
Bild 1: 10 Pfund, 68cm[
Bild 2: 14 Pfund 79cm
Bild 3: 26 Pfund 90 cm
Bild 4: 13 Pfund 74cm


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Ixe schöne Fische! Auch Profifischer ein Petri dickes Ding haste da gefangen 
Heut gehts auch bei mir das erste mal richtig los, mal schauen ob sich schon was tut. Wenn es etwas gibt stell ich es hier ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger !



Ganz besonders aber an profifischer weil,




profifischer schrieb:


> Es sind ja schon schöne Fänge dabei dieses Jahr. Ich war gestern auch los und konnte zwei Karpfen mit 4 Pfund bzw 20 Pfund fangen. Zum 20 Pfünder schreib ich mal so, wie es Knurrhahn im ersten Post vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> *Wann:* ca. 18 Uhr
> *Wo:* Vereinsgewässer des KFV Kelheim
> ...



hier nicht nur der Fang an sich gezeigt wird, sonern auch die Informationen, die hinter der Geschichte stehen. 
Das gibt einer Fangmeldung die volle Wertigkeit. #6


----------



## J-Karpfenjäger (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Erst mal Petri an die glücklichen Fänger!!!

War vergangenen Samstag auch wieder am Wasser. Konnte jetzt auch meine ersten Carps im Jahr 2010 fangen. Es waren insgesamt sechs Karpfen bis etwa 7 Pfund. 

Auch wenn es nur kleine Karpfen waren, es war ein toller Angeltag nach dem langen Winter!!  

Gruß J-Karpfenjäger


----------



## yassin (30. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

erstmal fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen #6

morgen gibts von mir auch Fisch


----------



## musti71 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

und übermorgen von mir

petri an alle fänger, suppa fische!#6|schild-g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

jungs schöne fische 

so werd ab morgen am wasser sein bis montag bilder bericht folgen.


----------



## Carponizer95 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War  die letzten Tage beim Fischen...
Mehr wie im Profilbild war nicht drinnen...
-> Nur Mais ging.
Wassertemperatur 8 °C


----------



## Nico HB (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin

So Karfreitag gehts los bis Ostersonntag, hab grade Mais, Hanf und Weizen fertig gemacht, jetzt stinkt mein Keller endlich wieder 

Endlich geht es wieder los, Wetter soll zwar nicht allzu toll werden aber egal, wozu hab ich schließlich ein Zelt|supergri

Neuer Schlafsack ist auch am Start, gefroren wird also auch nicht mehr.
Eben beim Sachen fertig machen ist mir noch ne Rutenspitze abgebrochen #q#q#q#q
Ein Glück nur 3cm, morgen früh nochmal schnell zum Angelladen und den Ring wieder ankleben lassen.Dann sollte dem ersten Karpfen des jahres nichts mehr im wege stehen.

Wünsche euch frohe Ostern und dicke Karpfen.

Hoffe ich kann Montag mit guten Bildern berichten.

MFG Nico


----------



## C-H Bremen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So Karfreitag gehts los bis Ostersonntag, hab grade Mais, Hanf und Weizen fertig gemacht, jetzt stinkt mein Keller endlich wieder
> 
> ...


Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel glück Nico werde erst dienstag ans Wasser kommen und dann den Hafen unsicher machen


----------



## xpudel666x (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sind auch von Freitag bis Sonntag draussen.. dürft hier dann nachher unsere Fänge bewundern. |supergri
Wetter ist okay.. war schon öfters jetzt dieses Jahr draussen.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo
War am Dienstag wieder beim Angeln. Konnte den ganzen Tag über 8 Fische fangen. 7 Karpfen 1Stör. 
Die Karpfen waren zwischen 4kg und 9.5kg. 
Das Wetter war wechselhaft mit ein bisschen Regen. Die Windrichtung war N.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf The Source Boilies und als beigabe noch einen fischigen Stickmix mit Pellets.
Petri Heil und allen eine schöne Osterzeit.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Angelsuchti (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

dickes petri zu den schönen fischen!


----------



## Fury87 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Hallo
> War am Dienstag wieder beim Angeln. Konnte den ganzen Tag über 8 Fische fangen. 7 Karpfen 1Stör.
> Die Karpfen waren zwischen 4kg und 9.5kg.
> Das Wetter war wechselhaft mit ein bisschen Regen. Die Windrichtung war N.
> ...




Das sieht aus wie ein Forellen, oder Karpfensee! Kann das sein?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Das ist mehr ein Stör See. Ich probier da immer die Karpfen irgendwie herauszupicken. |supergri


----------



## Hunter85 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ixe schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon wieder erfolgreich. Unser See ist seit letzten Sonntag offen. Seit dem 24ten habe ich bis gestern 4 Karpfen gefangen. Alle nur mit wenig Anfutter (ca. 10 Boilies im PVA) und bei Wassertiefen zwischen 2 und 4 m. Alle bissen bei Nacht auf selbstgemachte, fischige Boilies.
> Bild 1: 10 Pfund, 68cm[
> Bild 2: 14 Pfund 79cm
> Bild 3: 26 Pfund 90 cm
> Bild 4: 13 Pfund 74cm


 

Petri zu den Carps!
Haste beim 3. Bild vergessen dem Fisch deinen Daumen in den Mund zu stecken oder was war los? :vik:


----------



## Schnubbi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war gestern auch mal für 4 std unterwegs hab 2 carps gefangen 
einen mit 5 pfund (sehr schöner Zeiler) unnd noch nen 19pfünder:g
leider kein Bild da ich mein Handy Vergessen hab#q#q#q
aber Jungs ich kann euch nur eins raten 


AB ANS WASSER#6#6#6


----------



## colognecarp (2. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So jetzt gehts gleich los zur ersten größeren Session dieses Jahr, das beste daran ist das ich eine neue behausung habe :g
Bilder gibt es dann am Montag, bis dahin wünsche ich allen Ab-lern ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## milos2009 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute das 3. Mal losgefahren und einen schönen Spiegler gefangen mit der neuen Ausrüstung klappts doch gleich viel besser:



*Wann:* Heute am 02.04.2010 um 15.05 Uhr
*Wo:*An unserem Vereinsgewässer (Mönchengladbach)
*Wer:  *Ich mit einer schönen 3,60m Feederrute
*Mondphase:* |kopfkrat
*Windrichtung:* Süd-Ost
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 12 Grad
*Womit:* Frolic , mit Vanille Aroma verfeinert
* Größe: *?? cm
*Gewicht: *?? Pfund     (Wegen ist im "Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt ! " Thread zum raten drinnen)

Schöner Tag heute mit einem schönen Karpfen.
So muss es weiter gehen.

PS: Bilder siehe bei "Schätzen ? Hier wird geschätzt ! " Thread


----------



## Nico HB (3. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wieder da, Wasser ist noch zu kalt, es ging nix außer 1000kg Kraut an den Bleien.Dauert wohl noch ein wenig wassertemperatur schätze ich mal auf 4 Grad


----------



## Marc 24 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war mit einem Kollegen für eine Nacht draußen, überhaupt keine Aktion. Es waren noch 2 weitere Angler 100m weiter, die schon 2 Nächte ohne Biss waren. Die Wassertemperatur lag morgens bei 6°C, Nachmittags bei 8°C. Aber scheint noch zu kalt zu sein |uhoh:.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pauli1990 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Marc24: Sah bei uns ähnlich aus, immerhin gab es dann noch ein paar kleine Karpfen von 40-50cm für mein Kollegen (Chris93). Diese haben auf einer 1,50m flachen Bank gebissen. 4 gingen auf Mais und einer auf Boilie+Popup. Wassertemperatur ging am Tag für kurze Zeit bis auf knapp 9 grad hoch und in der Nacht wieder auf 7 runter. 
Hatte aus Verzweiflung dann am letzten Abend eine mit KöFi ausgelegt was mir die Session gerettet hat ......
Mal schauen wie es in der nächsten Woche läuft auf Karpfen werden es auf jeden Fall weiter versuchen. Es kann nur noch besser werden schließlich bleibt es die Woche über gleich warm.
Melde mich nächsten Sonntag wieder ...
Grüße Pauli


----------



## Schneidy (3. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War heuer wieder draussen und muss sagen das der Karpfen beisst.Konnte 5 Karpfen zwischen 14 und 20 Pfd. fangen.Und alle Karpfen bissen zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr.

*Wann:*Heute 03.04. zwischen 17.00 und 19.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Altmühltal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 8 Grad
*Womit:* Vanille und Mais Boilie
* Größe:* 69,69,69,73,80 cm
*Gewicht:* 14,14,16,16 und 20 Pfd.




73 cm, 16 Pfd.





69 cm, 14 Pfd.




80 cm, 20 Pfd.




69 cm, 14 Pfd.




69 cm, 16 Pfd


----------



## me_fo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Den ersten konnte ich auch verhaften. Kein Riese, aber eben der erste in diesem Jahr.

*Wann: *02.04. zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 6 Grad
*Womit:* Mais am Haar
* Größe:* 
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfd.


----------



## Steffen90 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri allen erfolgreichen!
ich bin wieder mal schneider geblieben 
bis auf zwei piepser war nix los außer ner menge regen.


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei mir sind es 2 geworden, einen 20iger und einen 12er. Gefangen habe ich sie im Ufernahen Bereich in geschätzten 4m Wassertiefe auf einen Half"n Strawberry Pop ups von Imperial Baits mit einem überzug von Aminogel. Gefütter wurde dazu mit diversen partikeln und Groundbait so wie mit selbst gedrehten Fischpillen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

an alle ein petri ‼

Werd am Dienstag mal ans Wasser gehen mal schauen was läuft 

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so bin auch wieder da ich konnte 5 fische fangen.
 köder war wieder mal  ein sb bait in geschmack scoberry

das wetter war nicht gerade top zum fische wechselhaft,schnee,regen.

hier mal eijn paar bilder
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/7429/oberdischingen149.jpg

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/4120/oberdischingen148.jpghttp://img519.*ih.us/img519/6425/oberdischingen112.jpghttp://img687.*ih.us/img687/4236/oberdischingen144.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So,die Saison wurde Dick eröffnet.....PB/PB/PB

Krischan:
Uhrzeit:23 Uhr
Ort:Baggersee
Länge:90cm
Gewicht:41 Pfund
Köder:Selfmade Boilie


----------



## colognecarp (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Glückwunsch zum 41iger #6


----------



## Schneidy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War gestern wieder draussen und konnte ein schönen 22er Schuppi verhaften.Leider ging mir einer flöten da er sich in die Bäume verabschiedet hat.
*Wann:*Gestern 04.04. zwischen 19.00 und 19.30 Uhr
*Wo:* Altmühltal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnemend
*Windrichtung:* West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 8 Grad
*Womit:* Vanille Boilie
* Größe:* 73 cm
*Gewicht:* 22 Pfd

Bild kann ich leider nicht zeigen da meine Digicam im Arsch is.:vHoffe die Reperatur dauert nicht zu lang;+


----------



## Schleie! (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ein Kollege konnte am wochenende 5 fische verhaften, von 10 - 24pfund. ich blieb an meiner gefütterten stelle leider schneider. früh, gegen 6uhr, mal ein fallbiss, aber leider war nichts mehr, nachdem der swinger gefallen war.


----------



## J-Karpfenjäger (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey!! 

War am Samstag und Sonntag auch am Wasser. Es ging aber nichts.
Hatte nur einen Biss und der war von einem Teichhuhn oder so etwas, dass sich meinen Self-Made Boilie schmecken lassen wollte. Zum Glück hat es sich dann kurz vorm Ufer wieder selbst vom Haken befreit.

Weiterhin Tight Lines


----------



## Paradize (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein erster gefangener Karpfen in meiner Angelkarriere und dazu mein erster Karpfen 2010.

Gebissen hat er gegen kurz vor 09:00 Uhr auf Monster Crab Pop Up von Pelzer.

Hatten keine Waage dabei , schätzten ihn aber auf 15 Pfund

.


----------



## BMG619 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte heute auch endlich meinen ersten Karpfen des Jahres fangen.
*Wann:*Heute um kurz nach 16 Uhr
*Wo:* Kleiner Altarm hier in der Gegend
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Abnehmender Mond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca.9 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer-Fisch Boilie von Tactikal Baits mit "The Secret" Pop-Up von Solar
* Größe:* 65 cm
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfund


----------



## Angelsuchti (6. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ein petri an alle fänger!
besonders zu dem 41-pfünder!|bigeyes
mächtig gewaltig!:m

"präpariere" zur zeit 2 stellen, die recht erfolg verprechend aussehen, übernächstes wochenende gehts dann los zur ersten nachtsession!

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nach 8 tagen am wasser hab ich gestern auch meine ersten Karpfen gefangen - wir wollten eig. nur  n paar wallerköderfische fangen und ich hatte deswegen nur meine  köfiruten dabei(der letzte schrott -5€ das stück) dann kamen karpfen an  unseren futterplatz und ham die einzelnen maiskörner und teigbatzen tote
al gierig eingeschlürft.
fazit: ein aufgebogener 16er haken, 2mal ist dei rute fast ins wasser  gefallen und drills auf biegen und brechen-das war saugeil: so nen 15  pfünder auf neer rute mit 5gr wurfgewicht und 0.08mm mono

leider hatten wir kein foto dabei, das fotohandy war leer und die waage  auch deswgen konnten wir nur messen
5 Karpfen zwischen 50 und 65cm eine forelle mit 52cm und 10 brassen


----------



## Hook23 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Meine ersten heuer vor zwei Tagen.


----------



## schadstoff (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gestern vonum 18.00 - 21.00 Uhr an der meiner Hauspfütze gewesen zum abspannen und nen Bierchen Trinken und das artete dann fast schon in Arbeit aus.

12 Karpfen alle auf Mais Made Kombi gefangen.
Leider.....................................

Waren alle bis auf einer Untermaßig ^^ #d


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

also ich bin gestern wieder einmal ohne karpfen geblieben.
wollte schon an mir zweifeln weil ich sonst im april eigentlich immer gut fange, aber den meisten von euch geht es ja nicht anders als mir :q
dafür habe ich vor ein paar tage ne " FORELLE" auf mais am haar gefangen :vik:#6:vik:#6 , einfach ungalublich.....
glückwunsch an alle die schon erfolgreich waren, besonders zu dem " kleinen, zierlichen 41 pfünder" #6
echt geiles teil.


----------



## Steffen90 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war endlich auch erfolgreich!
zweimal 10 pfund. ein schuppi und ein spiegler. kugelrund.....
dazu noch eine ca. 4 pfund brasse
gebissen haben sie auf zwei künstliche maiskörner über einem teppich aus dosenmais....
auf boilie hab ich nachts zwei in gleicher größe vergeigt.
gebissen haben die fische (die ich landen konnte) morgens zwischen 7 und 10 extrem nah am ufer.
wassertemperatur dürfte um 8° gewesen sein.
nachts frost.


----------



## Schleie! (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir hatten gestern Nachts auch Frost, konnte leider nur eine Brasse gegen 23Uhr verhaften, und früh gegen 5 Uhr hatte ich einen Biss, der leider geradewegs ins Seerosenfeld marschiert ist, bevor ich überhaupt an der Rute war.
Nungut, ich werde nun mal warten bis zum 17., bevor ich wieder rausgeh.


----------



## Karpfen-Timmy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey Leute,
ertsmal ein kräftiges "Petri-Heil" in die Runde. Meine Frage: Wieviel Hartmais füttere ich jetzt zu dieser Frühjahrszeit an um Karpfen zu überlisten? Ich habe es schon von Montag-Freitag probiert jedes Mal ca. 2 Kg eingeworfen an einer Bucht in einem See mit viel Laub,Algen etc. in der Bucht (Also Leben!) Hab aber nur einen kurzen Run gehabt als ich es mit einem Schneemann probiert hab. Was mach ich falsch? Beziehungsweise was kann ich besser machen? Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Tipps und Beiträge. 
Danke schon mal.
Euer Karpfen-Timmy


----------



## Nico HB (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also 2Kg am Tag sind für diese Jahreszeit zu viel, lieber 2-3Hände voll und paar Boilies das reicht erstmal, und ch würde kleine Köder verwenden, also Hartmais oder Boilies in 14-18mm

MFG Nico


----------



## Tino (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Karpfen.

*Zeit:* 12.00-19.00

*Wetter:* Sonnig 15° Süd-West Wind
*
Köder:* Excl.Fisch von Successfull Baits in 18 mm sinkend      mit 5-6 ganzen Boilies am Stringer

*Vorfach:* 40er FC mit 6 Haken 

*Fisch:* Spiegler mit 14 pf. gegen 14.00 gebissen

Ein sehr schöner Angeltag bei dem Wetter,und zur Belohnung gabs noch Fisch an die Leine.


----------



## Skrewdriver (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Hiho zusammen,*

*heut auch das erste mal los gewesen!*

*Zeit: 09:30-14:30*

*Hausgwässer *

*Wetter: sonnig, schwachwindig*

*Köder: Mais*
*Gewicht: 18 Pfund*

*Mein erster Karpfen für dieses jahr und der lässt auf jeden fall auf mehr hoffen!*
*Morgen früh geht es gleich nochmal los!:q*


----------



## rued92 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nabend, 

Nen Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger sind echt schon schöne Fische dabei...
Bei mir ging bis jetz noch nichts.
War nen paar Mal zu Kurzsessions los aber an Fisch gabs nichts zu verbuchen. 
Von Freitag auf Samstag steht die erste Nacht an und dann mal sehn ob wir Samstag Fisch präsentieren können ^^


Gruß 

Sören


----------



## Karpfen-Timmy (8. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Also 2Kg am Tag sind für diese Jahreszeit zu viel, lieber 2-3Hände voll und paar Boilies das reicht erstmal, und ch würde kleine Köder verwenden, also Hartmais oder Boilies in 14-18mm
> 
> MFG Nico



Jo danke Nico...weiß ich jetzt bescheid..#h


----------



## TJ. (8. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab auch meinen Ersten
Gefangen an einem Kleinen Waldsee auf Pellet an der Feeder
Kein Riese aber mein erster 2010 :g






Viel spaß euch noch beim Karpfenangeln

Gruß Thomas


----------



## yassin (9. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> So,die Saison wurde Dick eröffnet.....PB/PB/PB
> 
> Krischan:
> Uhrzeit:23 Uhr
> ...



sauberes ding #6
hab euch gestern am Südstadtteich spazieren gehen gesehen.|kopfkrat
 Petri auch den andern :m

* Zeit*:9-20.30Uhr

*Wetter*: wechselhaft

*Köder*: Selfmade Boilie

*Wie viele?*: 4 Stück

*Wann?*: gestern (heute hatte ich nur 'n Schlitzer)
*
 Gewicht*: 5-13 Pfund


Bilder reich ich nach


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin zurzeit nicht mehr so oft im AB,trotz Ferien.

Jedenfalls ware ich fuer ein paar Tage am Wasser und konnte neben 6 Stoeren auch einen 31er Spiegelkarpfen auf einen mit Strawberryteig umantelten Chocolet Malt Boilie den ich mit einer gefakten Tigernuss von Enterprise Tackle etwas Auftrieb verlieh.

Desweiteren sind da noch 2 Spiegler von 6 und 5.8kg.. die ich bei einer anderen Session auf sehr Wuerzige Boilies Fing.


----------



## Knigge007 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....mein aller erster Karpfen JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....

War Heute der 4. Ansitz. dieses Jahr/mit Schein und endlich hats geklappt zwar kein Monster mit 6,5 Pfund aber dat langt mir, endlich bin ich entjunfert...und es tat garnicht weh.....hahaaaaaaaaaa#6

Da es mal abgesehen von den Rotaugen und Rotfedern überhaupt mein aller erster Fisch war, ich Burtsltag habe und er mit 59cm gerade noch so im Fangfenster liegt (65cm is bei uns Max.), hab ich den "Kollege" mal mit nachhause genommen.

Heidabizga....das abschuppen war ne Heiden Arbeit....gibts da keine Hilfsmittel womit das einfacher geht (habs mitm Messerrücken gemacht) ?

Zum Glück hab ich keine Freundin, da würds glaub eine aufs Dach geben......:q:q:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mensch knigge, glückwunsch !!!
kein schlechter fisch für den anfang, ab jetzt werden sie noch größer 

dürfte heute auch endlich mal zuschlagen.

bei mega windigen wetter 22 pfünder auf selfmade-boilies bei westwind um 17 uhr .
dazu gesellte sich noch ne gut 3 pfündige schleie die ebenfalls meinem boilie nicht wiederstehen konnte.
der sommer kann kommen


----------



## schadstoff (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hehe Petri  zur entjungferung ....so euphorisch wie du dich anhörst bist du spätestens jetzt wohl richtig vernagelt auf die Dicken ....


----------



## Knigge007 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mensch knigge, glückwunsch !!!
> kein schlechter fisch für den anfang, ab jetzt werden sie noch größer
> 
> dürfte heute auch endlich mal zuschlagen.
> ...





Danksche, musste grad lachen, habe meinen auch um 17 Uhr gefangen....aber auf Hartmais, bei uns hats nur ganz leicht gewindet


@schadstoff, ne ich bin erstmal um jeden Karpfen froh...Ziel hab ich eigentich vorerst mal keins außer das ich die 10 Pfund Marke knacken will....


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich denke das du die 10 KG sogar dieses jahr knacken wirst, ich habe die letzten 20 jahre eigentlich immer minimum einen 20 pfünder gefangen, die sind eigentlich gar nicht so selten wie man denkt 
glückwunsch zum geburtstag und zum fisch nochmal .


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war 5 tage am wasser


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weitere bilder


----------



## schadstoff (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri schöne Fische auf was habt ihr die Welse gefangen ?


----------



## Meister (11. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Moin Männers,

Meine ersten beiden Karpfen 2010: 72 cm 6,2 kg und 69 cm 6,0 kg
gefangen am 08.04.10 mit Frolic-Sticks am Haar. Foto s. Album


Gruß Meister


----------



## Skrewdriver (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Guten Morgen,*

*gestern auch nochmal wieder los gewesen obwohl das wetter nicht als zu toll war, gabs gleich nach ner halben std den ersten run.*

*Wetter:Bewölkt und windig kalt*

*Gewässer:Hauspfütze*

*Köder: Mais*

*Gewicht und länge:??Leider nicht gewogen und gemessen!*


----------



## Knigge007 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Spinnfisch, haste alle Karpfen auf unsere Scoberry von SB gefangen oder noch auf andere Murmeln ?

Waren die Welse Zufallsfänge beim Karpfen fischen oder habt Ihr ne Wels Montage mit Reissleine abgespannt, und auf was für Hakenköder haben die gebissen ?


----------



## luetjen (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Zeit*:8.30 Uhr

*Wetter*: wechselhaft

*Köder*: Mais am Haar

*Wie viele?*: 1 Stück

*Wann?*: 8.4.2010*

**Gewicht*: 7 Pfund

*Gewässer*: Vereinsteich in Südstormarn(bei HH)

*Länge:  60cm.*

Klein aber fein


----------



## Koalano1 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische!
Petri#6


----------



## rued92 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri 

Bei uns hats nach einem Aussteiger um halb 3 dann auch endlich geklappt. 

Wann: Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag
          Samstag Morgen um 9

Wie viele: 1

Welcher Köder: Squid and Octupus Pop up

Wo: Altarm nähe Celle

Gewicht: 15 Pfund

Gruß 

Sören


----------



## JonasH (13. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: 13.April, 3 Uhr Nachts
Wo: Niedersachsen, Kiessee
Wer: Icke
Windrichtung: Abends, böig aus Norden, Nacht schwach, gleiche Richtung
Wassertemperatur: (am 10. April) 5,6°C
Womit: Maiskette am Haar (3 Stunden in WildCherry-Flavour eingelegt)
Größe: 55cm
Gewicht: geschätzte 3 Kilo

Erster Schuppi des Jahres, ein hübscher kleiner 
Bild, dank der supertollen IPhone-Kamera nicht möglich.


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Petri schöne Fische auf was habt ihr die Welse gefangen ?


bloodworm boilies
@knigge
3 karpfen auf scoberry


----------



## David1981 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

´nabend

na dann will ich auch mal...
war vom Sonntag zum Montag los, insgesamt 3 Fische von 12,17 und 18Pfd,  alle auf einen 14mm Pop Up.
Der 17er hat gegen 17Uhr gebissen, der 18er gegen 20Uhr und der 12er  gegen 02Uhr morgens. Das Wetter war heiter bis wolkig bei leichtem SW  Wind und alle drei in ca. 1,5-2m tiefem Wasser (8,5Grad) und das genze  in einem Kiessee mit einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 14m.
Vom letzte gibt´s leider kein Bild, weil der Akku der Cam leer war |supergri

lg David


----------



## Steffen90 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so und wieder erfolgreich gewesen!
einen gut 10 pfund spiegler mit der winkelpicker! geiler drill:q:q:q
gefangen auf mais um 18 uhr in ca. 1,5m wassertiefe. wassertemperatur: 9,5°C
und 5 forellen so nebenbei....


----------



## Angelsuchti (14. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ach mal so 5 forellen nebenbei, is doch nix dran |supergri
aber petri zu deinem karpfen und zu allen anderen gefangen fischen natürlich auch!

Gruß


----------



## Taskin (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

servus,

nach sechs tagen rothsee ohne run, wurde der kanal in angriff genommen und dabei kam raus:


----------



## Baddy89 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Heil!
Schöne Fische. Wie lang wart ihr angeln?


----------



## Taskin (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Schöne Fische. Wie lang wart ihr angeln?


 
nun ja, lange geschichte, geplant wahren 10 tage rothsee, hab mein bestes gegeben schön ordentlich futter besorgt, ne spodrute, marker futterraketen, auch schon die tageskarten gekauft und bezahlt.
jeden tag zu ungefähr selben uhrzeit meinen immer frisch zubereiteten spodmix (mit verdammt teueren zutaten#q) mir schön nen muskelkater gespoddet, natürlich alles auf nen ausgeloteten platz und naja geangelt eben.
zudem wahr am ersten tag aber das ufer schon knapp 20m weiter drinnen, da sie wasser abgelassen haben und nichts aber auch gaaaaarnix auser brassen die nicht mal vor 25er pallets am haar stop machten hat gebissen. zudem hab ich jeden tag mein rodpot ca. 3 m weiter rein aufstellen müssen, da der wasserstand immer und immer mehr gesunken ist.
vom wasserspiegel her ca. 2,5 - 3 m
naja als dann an tag 5 und tag 6 mein kollege musti (musti71) dabei wahr, meinte er " was machst du noch hir, ich währe schon am 2 tag ohne karpfen gegangen". da machte es bei mir klick und ich hab die ganze session abgebrochen, und gleich ab zum kanal  am kanal insgesammt 4 tage, davon hab ich mit meiner freundin die letzten 2 tage und musti mit cem den letzten tag genächtigt.
und wie ihr seht, hat sichs gelohnt :m


----------



## Baddy89 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Cool, da hat sich der Aufwand mit dem "Umziehen" zum Kanal ja gelohnt. Glückwunsch =)


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute mal beim Angeln und konnte Tatsächlich was landen!  Zwar nicht der Größte aber mein Erster dieses Jahr 
49Cm
2800G
Ps: Bild wird nachgereicht ;-)


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So Dass bild ist hier:
http://yfrog.com/5hdsci0005lwj


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner fisch, lass ihn dir schmecken geräuchert ein gedicht :l

schön wenn du den köder die gewässerdetails etc nochmal nachtragen könntest sowas ist ja immer mal interessant


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja Kla also so dass was ich ausm kopf noch weiß:
Köder: Eine Geheime ' Teig ' Mischung meines vaters ( Riecht sehr stark nach Banane ) Sehr Fängig für Karpfen 
Wa bei unserem Vereinsteich Angeltiefe Ca. 3-4 Meter 5 meter vom Ufer entfernt Angefüttert mit ner Mischung aus Dosenmais Paniermehl und So eine art ' Flüssigkeit ' Die Nur aus Caramel Besteht ich weiß nicht was dass ist ebendfalls von meinem Vater :'D 
Die windrichtung weiß ich nicht mehr aber wa sehr windig Wa so gg 17-18:50 
So Falls noch mehr Fragen sind bitte Gern stellen 

Und Schmecken lassen werde ich ihm ir Morgen


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Dorbel 
Vielleicht irre ich mich ja oder hab was falch gesehen aber wurde das Bild nicht 2007 gemacht ?


----------



## Dorbel (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nein, dass Datum + Uhrzeit is Falsch ^^ ich kriege die Kamera nicht umgestellt dass problem hatte ich schon öfters :'D Bei meinem nächsten fang werde ich einfach ehm die Rute daneben packen dann isses ' Glaubhafter ' so würde ich auch denken daass es falsch ist


----------



## colognecarp (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wenn dann musst du die aktuelle Tageszeitung daneben legen, auf der Rute steht ja kein Datum |kopfkrat


----------



## Baddy89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Den mit den Ruten hab ich auch nicht verstanden :q

Schöner Schuppi. Petri Heil.

Sagt mal, wie räuchert ihr eure Karpfen? 
Am Stück? In Streifen geschnitten? Filetiert (Wohl kaum oder)?

Gruß Sebbo


----------



## Fury87 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Den mit den Ruten hab ich auch nicht verstanden :q
> 
> Schöner Schuppi. Petri Heil.
> 
> ...


 

Der karpfen von Dorbel ist ein Spiegelkarpfen! :m Kein Schuppenkarpfen!


----------



## Steffen90 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so wieder 10 pfund an der picker! nen spiegler. alles wie gehabt...
dazu noch 3 forellen bis 1,3kg. merkwürdig war allerdings das die forellen auf den pop up an der karpfenrute gebissen haben! der karpfen hingegen auf zwei maiskörner an der picker....


----------



## xpudel666x (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Den mit den Ruten hab ich auch nicht verstanden :q
> 
> Schöner Schuppi. Petri Heil.
> 
> ...



tauscht euch wo anders über eure fisch-schlachterei aus..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> tauscht euch wo anders über eure fisch-schlachterei aus..



Nein, das ist in dem Rahmen hier durchaus erlaubt. 

Nicht erwünscht sind hingegen solche Kommentare wie Deiner. Erspar uns das in Zukunft.


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot gefangen! 
Ca. 8 Pfund! 
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/6707/karpfen001.jpg

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/7396/karpfen008.jpg

Gruß, Dodo


----------



## Meister (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie räuchert ihr eure Karpfen?
> Am Stück? In Streifen geschnitten? Filetiert (Wohl kaum oder)?
> 
> Gruß Sebbo


 

Moin Moin Baddy89,

es kommt ganz auf die Größe der Karpfen an die du räuchern möchtest. Normalerweise kommen bei mir die Karpfen als Stücken in den Räucherofen aber bis ca. 2 kg räucher ich sie auch schon mal im Ganzen. Hatte erst letzten Sonntag wieder welche :aim Ofen..... mmmmmh einfach lecker.

Gruß Meister  :m


----------



## xpudel666x (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist in dem Rahmen hier durchaus erlaubt.
> 
> Nicht erwünscht sind hingegen solche Kommentare wie Deiner. Erspar uns das in Zukunft.



Och, ich kann auch bestens auf dieses Forum hier verzichten. Richtige Karpfenangler kann man hier ja eh an bestenfalls zwei Händen abzählen.  Viel Spaß dann noch mit eurem Rezepteboard. Adieu.


----------



## Baddy89 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Och, ich kann auch bestens auf dieses Forum hier verzichten. Richtige Karpfenangler kann man hier ja eh an bestenfalls zwei Händen abzählen.  Viel Spaß dann noch mit eurem Rezepteboard. Adieu.



Muahhaa, dieser und der vorherige Kommentar..einfach nur peinlich :q:q

Ja, verzichte besser. Das steigert die Qualität dieses genialen Boards erneut ;-)

Petri Heil zum Schwimmbrotkarpfen.
Hast du auf Sicht geangelt?


----------



## Schleie! (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte egstern Nacht endlich meinen Einstieg in 2010 "feiern" 
Um ca 23Uhr der erste, langersehnte Biss - ein schöner 12Pfünder Spiegler, der sehr kampfstark war.
Der Nächste Fisch ging dann morgens um 4:15Uhr an den haken. Ein kleinerer, etwa 5 Pfund.
Köder waren Smokey Salmon Boilies, gedippt in einem Lachsdip.
Leider war ich alleine, und ich wollte die Fische auch nicht einsacken, deshalb gibts nur Fotos von den Fischen auf der Abhakmatte.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Schleie 

Petri zu deinen ersten Fängen 
Bloß was sind denn das für ''Pickel'', ich weiß hört sich bescheuert an aber find kein anderes Wort, auf den Karpfen ??

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## Koalano1 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wie wär´s mit Flecken#6


----------



## jkc (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> ...ich wollte die Fische auch nicht einsacken, deshalb gibts nur Fotos von den Fischen auf der Abhakmatte.



Richtig So! Kampf dem Sack...

... und Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## King Wetzel (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin leúte 
Hab gestern meinen ersten karpfen für dieses jahr gefangen 
und es war auch mein erster mit der fliegen rute das war nen spaß richtig geil :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:lköder war ne brotfliege und dann konnte ich noch nen mini karpfen auf tauwurm verhaften
Mfg Henry


----------



## CarpMetty (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin!
War am Wochenende auch los, und konnte mein ersten Fisch landen. War zu Anfang eine caotische Aktion. Losgefahren, und nach der Hälfte der Strecke ist mir aufgefallen, das ich die Liege für meine Freundin vergessen habe, also umdrehen. So kam ich ne Stunde später an. Und es kam, wie es kommen mußte. Alle Stellen besetzt. Und auf der Frage, wie lange die anderen schon dort wären, die Antwort " seit ner halben Stunde" So ein Mist. Also anderes Gewässer angefahren. Dort dann Aufgebaut, und festgestellt, das ich den Empfänger der Bissanzeiger beim letzten mal nicht ausgestellt habe. Batterien leer. Wurden mir aber zum Glück nachgeliefert.
Die Auswahl der Köder überließ ich meiner Freundin. Als sie sagte, eine Rute soll mit Pop up, war ich ja noch zu frieden, jedoch als sie die ollen Pelzer Sushi rauskramte, auf denen ich noch nie was gefangen hatte, bereute ich meine gut gemeinte Aktion, sie entscheiden zu lassen.
Am nächsten morgen dann um 6:00  3-4 Pieper in kleinen Abständen. "Scheiß Brassen" waren dann meine Worte, als ich aus den Zelt ging. Die ersten 20m sah auch alles nach Brasse aus, und dann gings ab! Kräftig gekämpft der gute!
Und jetzt ratet mal worauf der gebissen hat?!
Hat knappe 21 PF


----------



## Pauli1990 (20. April 2010)

*AW: KarpfenfÃ¤nge 2010*

Petri zum spiegler sieht gut aus,  da hat es sich ja gelohnt auf die freundin zu hÃ¶ren!:m


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Halli Hallo Ich habe einen guten kumpel aus den Niderlanden der futterbote selber herstellt und auch an alles andere rankommt.. wenn ihr euch bei ihm meldet, dann sagt doich bitte dass ihr die adresse von mir habt, da gerade etwas dicke luft ist
Link entfernt, wir wollen hier mal nicht schleichwerben! 
Er ist super und gut bekannt
mfg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Jungs,

melde mich seit etwas längerer Abwesenheit wieder .. gleich mit 3 von 15 Fischen der letzten Session 

Konnte im März endlich druchstarten,weil solange Eis auf den Seen war,leider.

Jetzt war ich einige Nächte unterwegs und konnte mal wieder auf meine Selfmades einige schöne und kampfstarke Fische überlisten.













Gruß Marvin


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ carp Metty 

hat sich gelohnt auf die freundin zu hören !!

 spinn & jerk 

Petri zu den fängen !! schöne fische


----------



## Koalano1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wirklich sehr schöne Fische!!!
Nummer zwo gefällt mir am besten.
Grüße
Koala


----------



## Schneidy (22. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab heute früh wieder ein Kurzansitz gewagt und war auch erfolgreich

*Wann:* Heuer um 11 Uhr
*Wo:* Altwasser
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* 
*Windrichtung:* NW
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 10-11 Grad
*Womit:* Mais Boilie
* Größe: *66 cm
*Gewicht:* 16 Pfd.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sauber jungs schöne fische 

ich bin ab morgen endlich wieder am wasser für 5tage

mal sehn was so geht , wens klappt bin ich on am wasser dann gibts live berichte


----------



## Amstaff (22. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

na denn hoffen wir doch ma das es funktioniert und nen dickes petri heil..#a


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und weiter gehts:

Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, gegen 0Uhr der erste Biss - leider im Seerosenfeld ist mir das Vorfach gerissen - weiß der Geier, was da los war.
Um 1Uhr dann nächster Biss - ein kleiner mit 52cm, den hab ich dnan auch gleich eingesackt und mitgenommen, die Schwiegerleute freuten sich .
Beide Bisse auf SB Smokey Salmon.
Früh gegen 5:15Uhr dann ein Biss auf die andere Rute - ein Halber Smokey Salmon und ein halber Red Spice Fish hingen da am Haar







Nach gutem Drill lag ein bildschöner Schuppi mit 20 Pfund auf der Matte.














Wassertemperatur schätze ich auf ca 10-11°C, außentemperatur lag Nachts bei 0°, Meine Abhakmatte war gefroren


----------



## schadstoff (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> @ Schleie
> 
> Petri zu deinen ersten Fängen
> Bloß was sind denn das für ''Pickel'', ich weiß hört sich bescheuert an aber find kein anderes Wort, auf den Karpfen ??
> ...





Könnte Frühjahrsvirämie sein, an alle anderen ....Schicke Fische Petri Heil


----------



## JonasH (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Seit Freitag am Wasser gewesen... nur Brassen, die wohl meinen ganzen Futterplatz leergeräumt haben -.- eine von 8 Pfund hat gekämpft wie ein großer. Hat aber trotzdme Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kochtopf sauber Schleie


----------



## scratchy1912 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin in die Runde, konnte am WE ( war von Freitag bis Sonntagmorgen am Wasser ) meine ersten Rüssler überlisten.

Insgesamt hatte ich 6 Fische, verlor 2 im Drill und eine Run der ins Leere ging 

Leider war kratzte keiner der Fische an der 10 Pfundmarke, aber herrlich was es trotzdem....


----------



## snorreausflake (28. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger :m
Ich war gestern auch das erste mal mit Boilies los und war "erfolgreich".
Es gab ein 5 Kilo Spiegler gefangen auf 1 1/2 Boilies (fischige von X-treme Baits).
Gefüttert hab ich am Montag ca. ein halbes Kilo pro Stelle


----------



## Schneidy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab heut wieder mal nen Karpfen erwischen können finde aber für das Traumwetter etwas wenig*

Wann:*Heut
*Wo:*Altarm vom RMD Kanal
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* glaub is Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* Süd-West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca 15 Grad
*Womit:* Schoko-Boilie
* Größe:* 82 cm
*Gewicht: *19 Pfd*







*


----------



## KaiAllround (30. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Konnte auch meinen ersten Karpfen dieses jahr fangen:-D Datum von der Kamera spinnt...


----------



## di_mario (30. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Anbei ein Bild meines aller ersten Karpfens. Zwar nicht der größte, ich war aber begeistert  
Hoffe, das sie in Zukunft größer werden 

Wann:Heute
Wo:Vereinsweiher
Wer: ich
Mondphase: puh gute Frage
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: -
Womit: Mais 
Größe: 55 cm
Gewicht: 4 Pfd

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/8863/foto5g.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Chips und Cola?? :q


----------



## Carpkiller07 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir haben auch noch Gestern ne Nacht eingeschoben

1. 30 Pfund Spiegler auf Selfmade Boilie
2. 20 Pfund Schuppi auf aufgepoppte Maiskette


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auch von mir gibts was neues, nen schönen Schuppi mit 25 Pfund - gefangen auf einen Lachs-PopUp.


----------



## carphunterx (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so hab einen .... 
Baden Württemberg 
Baggersee in Altenburg 
94cm 
15 Kilo
Schuppi


Bilder KOMMEN NOCH !!!!!!


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi Boardis, 
hab mal ne Frage: 
fang ihr eure Karpfen hauptsächlich nachts oder tagsüber ?weil auf den Bildern ist es ja meist hell und ich dachte tagsüber beißen die Carps nicht so...


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

95% Nachts

Man kann die ja einsacken und früh dann schöne Fotos machen.


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich würd wohl auch gerne mal ne Nacht am Wasser verbringen, nur ich hab nicht die möglichkeit ein par Tage vorher anzufüttern, kenn die spots in unserem vereinssee auch noch nicht wirklich, (eig. nur 1 stelle) meint ihr, ich solls trotzdem einfach mal versuchen, wenn ich Zeit habe?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich habe die letzten 3 Wochen nur so um die 15 Babykarpfen fangen  können.

Gefangen in Holland 
Meist Vormittags 
die meisten auf Pellets oder Knoblauchzehe
Wasser ab 11 Grad aufsteigen , jetzt 16 Grad 
Wind , keine Ahnung 

Gruß Udo
ps. aber ich hatte als Beifang eine 68 cm Schleie


----------



## Pauli1990 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Eine 68cm Schleie ist doch richtig geil, hast du davon noch ein Bild würde ich mir gern mal ansehen. Petri an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Eine 68cm Schleie ist doch richtig geil, hast du davon noch ein Bild würde ich mir gern mal ansehen. Petri an alle anderen Fänger



Hi,
ja , ich kann alle meine Fänge dokomentieren 
Schau mal hier , letze Seite  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263&page=180#post2919017

Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal die 2 größten von der letzen Session, 22 und 25 Pfund ! 
8 waren es insgesammt, es läuft #6


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war do, fr, sa am main ohne biss und heut früh asunahmsweise wieder m am see und gleich zu dritt in ner halben stunde 13 karpfen bis 19 pf gefangen. das war geil: rute ausgeworfen dann bevor sie auf dem pod war fullrun


----------



## Taskin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Servus,

wahr von freitag bis sonntag fischen.
diesmal hat es fast durchgeregnet.
die fische haben alle tagsüber gebissen, kein einziger in der nacht.
4 Karpfen zwischen 11 und 18 pf


----------



## Schleie! (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne Fische Taskin.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri zu euren Carps ich werde eifersüchtig weil ich noch keinen gefangen hab


----------



## Taskin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> schöne Fische Taskin.


 
Danke :vik:

deine wahren aber auch nicht ohne#6

auch dir und allen anderen ein ordentliches petri, auch wenn petrus uns (zumindest in franken und bayern) kein soooo schönes wetter beschert hat.


----------



## janlandskron (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sagt mal mit was ködert ihr denn so ?


----------



## 911 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war am montag früh von 6 - 13 Uhr. 5 karpfen. 30, 17, 12, 11 und 3 Pfund |supergri. Leider kein Fotoapparat dabei gehabt, wär mir im Regen aber eh zu doof gewesen...


----------



## Raubfischjäger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fische sind das!
Ich war von Freitag bis Samstag das erste Mal in dieser Saison draußen und hatte den Abend und die ganze Nacht über immer wieder vorsichtige Anfasser, aber keinen Fullrun und so ging das die ganze Nacht durch. So langsam begann es frustrierend zu werden|gr:. Am Morgen blieb dann endlich doch einer hängen, und der Fisch war dann gleich mal eine ordentliche Hausnummer|bigeyes

Aber der Reihe nach:

*Wann?* 1. Mai, gegen halb 6 Uhr Morgens
*Wo?* Vereinssee in Leverkusen
*Wer?* Ich
*Windrichtung?* leichter Wind aus West
*Womit?* 20mm Scopex-PopUp von Top Secret
*Wie groß?* 15,1 kg bei 82 cm Länge

Also für mich hat die Karpfen Saison mit neuem PB optimal begonnen:vik:

Hier noch ein Bild vom Fisch auf der Abhakmatte. Da ich alleine war konnte ich leider keine vernünftigen Fotos von mir mit dem Fisch machen, bin noch nicht so "selbstauslöser-erfahren"


----------



## Schleie! (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner Fisch.


----------



## Schnubbi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hey jungs schaut ja wirklich net schlecht aus was ihr da auf die Matte gelegt habt
ABER
wie schauts eig bei euch mit der Laichzeit aus 
ist es denn scho so weit ????
hatte nämlich nächste woche nen längeren Ansitz vor


----------



## Schleie! (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Durch das Wetter momentan denke ich verzögert sich das ganze um ca 2 Wochen nach hinten. Also ich rechne bei uns mit ende Mai, bis sie anfangen zu laichen.
Kannst also getrost Angeln gehen


----------



## Fury87 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei uns in der Werse konnte ich schon die Brassen sehen, wie die im "paarungsrausch!" waren! Also Das sah schon echt heftig aus, wie hunderte brassen direkt vor einen rumschwimmen! Da waren auch richtig dicke Brummer dabei!

Auch die Döbel waren schon im "laich-geschäft!"


----------



## Taskin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich weis nur, das nach einem karpfen meine abhakmatte voll (ich drücks mal jugendfrei aus:q) mit "milch" wahr...


----------



## milos2009 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute von 14 - 20 Uhr bisschen losgegangen ...

... und ....


Einen 20,4 Pfund SchuppenKarpfen

Und Einen 18 Pfund   Spiegler


PS: Sry wegen der schlechten Qualität von dem Foto vom Spiegler weil man Freund hat es schnell mit seiner 1,3 Megapixel Kamera geschossen :c.


----------



## janlandskron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hgw zu den prachtstücken womit hast du geködert ? wenn man fragen darf ? |bigeyes


----------



## Schnubbi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

naja ich werds einfach mal versuchen

wieviel füttert ihr im mom??
ich hätte so mit 0.5kg -1kg angefangen und 3-4 schaufeln partikel hinterher

dann  noch ne frage zur stellenwahl 

sollte ich auf ner muschelbankfischen ?(nätürliche Nahrung und ne stelle mit der ich viele gute erfahrungen gemacht habe)

oder im flachwasser (sandbank) die ich noch nie befischt hab (durchschnittstiefe1m)


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sooo,... ich hab auch mal wieder was zu melden... und zwar einen der drei größten meinen Hausgewässers.
ein gemalter Schuppi.:l
gefangen auf fruchtige selfmades 
gegen 18.30Uhr

ausserdem ein paar kleine aussm frühen Frühjahr


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ausserdem ne Schleie die sich ne 14er Murmel reinzog


----------



## dodo12 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Glückwunsch! 
Aber du hast wohl eine neue Zeitrechnung erfunden! xD 
Ich will es mal sehen, wie Du Fische um 18.70 fängst! 
ABer Glückwunsch zu den richtig schönen Karpfen!


----------



## milos2009 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@janlandskron


Ich habe dieses Jahr schon 4 KArpfen und 3 Brassen gefangen , und ALLE 7 Fische mit .... FROLIC #6.

Hatte gestern ne Feederrute nur mit , habe sie dann auf einen Bissanzeiger gelegt und nähe Ufer geworfen , und ZACK! 15 Min später auf Frolic den ersten Lauf und dann ca. 2 einhalb Std. später den zweiten Lauf.

Hab mit einer 0,35  , monofiler Schnur geangelt = Tragkraft 8,9 kg.  

DAS WAR KNAPP :vik:|stolz:


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Aber du hast wohl eine neue Zeitrechnung erfunden! xD
> Ich will es mal sehen, wie Du Fische um 18.70 fängst!
> ABer Glückwunsch zu den richtig schönen Karpfen!



tja, dat kann nich jeder 

danke dir:m

@milos 
 was hast du denn gefangen??


----------



## milos2009 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hast du die nicht gesehen meine 2 Karpfen die ich gestern gefangen habe auf Frolic mit Bildern.

Auf der vorherigen Seite ca. 4 Letztes Posting , das sind meine 2 Burschen :vik:


----------



## milos2009 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ yassin


Auch schöne Fänge #r


----------



## Laksos (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ein ganz dickes Petri zu euren tollen Fischen hier, super Karpfenfänge mit schönen Fischen! #6

@ Raubfischjäger:
Glückwunsch, Martin, zu deinem 30er-Klopper im posting 278 auf Seite 28.
Hihi, anhand deines linken Schuhs am unteren Bildrand sieht man erst richtig, was das für'n Johnny war! :q


----------



## janlandskron (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

lol frolic ist also nicht nur gut für den hund aber was solls lach hgw zu deinen fängen hatte gestern doch noch glück 2 barsche 1-ner ca. 15 cm und der andere ordentliche 35 cm da machts dann auch wieder mehr spass lol 
ps: werde mal meinen hund fragen ob ich mir mal etwas von seinem futter ausleihen darf lach


----------



## milos2009 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

HeHe , vielleicht habe ich damit Glück gehabt.

Aber komischer Weise auf Boilies nix #c


Ich hoffe ihr präsentiert eure nächsten Dicken Fänge hier.

Ich hoffe auch auf meine nächsten dicken.



PETRI ...:m


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , endlich , nach bestimmt 30 Schleien und kleineren Karpfen endlich mal einen den man auch vorzeigen kann |supergri
Gruß Udo
ps. ach so , gefangen mit einer Speedmaster 270 XH


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch.
Auf was haste ihn gefangen?


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
auf Pellets mit Fischgeschmack die ich zusätzlich über Nacht in Thunfischöl einlege.
Auf eine Futterkrobmontage mit 4er Haarhaken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## schadstoff (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri.......30 Schleien |bigeyes davon hätt ich gern mal eine ^^ #h


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Petri.......30 Schleien |bigeyes davon hätt ich gern mal eine ^^ #h



Hi,
ja , nicht an einem Tag , in den letzten 3 Wochen |supergri
Das war die größte #6





Gruß Udo


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Du gibst aber ganz schön an mit der Schleie 
Habe das Bild bestimmt schon 10 mal gesehen.

PS: Ich hätte es auch gemacht.....^^


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Bayerpaco04 schrieb:


> Du gibst aber ganz schön an mit der Schleie
> Habe das Bild bestimmt schon 10 mal gesehen.
> 
> PS: Ich hätte es auch gemacht.....^^



Hi,
na ja , ne 68 cm Schleie gibt es auch nicht alle Tage 
Da warten andere ihr ganzes Leben drauf #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## kingralphder1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den schönen fischen .
Also solch eine große schleie hätte ich auch mal gern in den händen . Ein wirkliches Pracht exemplar , und selten dazu .


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ich hab auch mal wieder was zu vermelden.
5 fische heute nacht zwischen 10 und 17 pfund. der 17 pfünder ein  wunderschön golden gefärbter, langer schuppi. gefangen alles auf mais.
allerdings war die nacht die reinste schlammschlacht.... die ganze ausrüstung eingesaut! und nachts bei nem biss im halbschlaf in die wathose zu kommen ist auchnicht ohne.....


----------



## -_CARPHUNTER__::: (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich meld mich jetzt auch mal hab scho zwei einer 11 pfund auf "Snowman" und einer 20 pfund auf kirsch-fisch mix Boilies. Den 20 pfünder auf ne kleine 1,80 m rute ausm LIDl^^ 40g Wurfgewicht (nicht meine sondern von einem freund aús Fun ausgeliehen) mit nem 30g laufblei !! (Eigentlich is des net so meine Klasse auf Karpfen hab mir einfach den geilen Drill vorgstellt...) Die rute bog sich bis zum Rollenhalter durch und die Bremse kreischte ..(voll Adrenalin kick) 3 Tage angefüttert, um Punkt 8:00 gebisssen (der See war noch richtig voller Nebel )  nach 20 min. Drill war er dann am ufer .......(hat kaum in den 70x70 kescher gepasst!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war gestern ne nacht am Fluss
1 karpfen mit 11pf


----------



## martinspro (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ich war gestern auch mal los für 3 Stunden.Habe dabei gleiche meinen Neuen Boilies von Successful ausprobiert  (Scoberry).

*Wann: 09.05. ca 16:00 uhr
Wo:* Niedersachen
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 11 grad*
*Womit: Boilie Scoberry am Haar*
*Gewicht: 12 pf*

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/2476/dsc01706rn.jpg


----------



## milos2009 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



martinspro schrieb:


> So ich war gestern auch mal los für 3 Stunden.Habe dabei gleiche meinen Neuen Boilies von Successful ausprobiert  (Scoberry).
> 
> *Wann: 09.05. ca 16:00 uhr
> Wo:* Niedersachen
> ...





Schöner Spiegler , ich hoffe es geht weiter mit dicken Karpfen bei euch , werde an Christi Himmelfahrt mal ne Nacht fahren . :vik:


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



-_CARPHUNTER__::: schrieb:


> Den 20 pfünder auf ne kleine 1,80 m rute ausm LIDl^^ 40g Wurfgewicht (nicht meine sondern von einem freund aús Fun ausgeliehen) mit nem 30g laufblei !!



Hi,
meinen Glückwunsch #6
Und ich hatte mit meiner 270 Speedmaster schon verdammt mit meinem knapp 20 Pfünder zu kämpfen , hätte mir nicht vorstellen wollen den an einer 180 Rute zu haben.
Ich hätte den mit so einer Rute bestimmt nicht rausbekommen , aber bin ja auch noch Kapfenanfänger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ich war auch ne nacht drausen von freitag auf samstag


hatte 4 runs leider auch 2 austeiger


gefangen habe ich  auf sb red-fisch(pop up)

und bite baits coconuss


*Wann: 08.05. ca 2:00,  6:00uhr
Wo:* bw
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 13 grad*
*Womit: Boilie sb red fisch,bite baits  am Haar*
*Gewicht: 10 pf,14pfhttp://img27.*ih.us/img27/5959/374k.jpg

http://img691.*ih.us/img691/9201/381v.jpg

*


----------



## martinspro (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ich war Montag für 2 Stunden wieder los und gleich wieder einen 12pf. Spiegler auf Red Spicy von Successful !

*Wann: 10.05. ca 20:00 uhr
Wo:* Niedersachen
*Mondphase: ka *
*Wassertemperatur: ca 11 grad*
*Womit: Boilie Red Spicy am D-Rig*
*Gewicht: 12 pf*

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/9653/martin1005002.jpg


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wollte morgen Nachmittag bis ca 0 Uhr auch mal los.
Leider nur an unserer Aue, hab ein bisschen vorgefüttert und nun mal abwarten, ob ich was fange ...
werden zwar keine Riesen sein, aber ich freu mich auch über die kleinen :m
LG


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal was von uns:

Der Reihe nach: 25 Pfd, 32 Pfd, Aland ungewogen bei -8°C, 25 Pfd, 4 Pfd


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und weiter gehts...

Der Reihe nach: 

18 Pfd, 14 Pfd, 9 Pfd, 8 Pfd, 27 Pfd.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Einer geht noch 
:vik:

14 Pfd.


----------



## luger-2006 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wow schöne Strecke.Wie lang warst du unterwegs?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne strecke haste hingelegt eurocarper
der 32er is geil

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wann: 10.05.2010
wo    : winsen luhe
wer  : ich
mondphase: ähh, keinen plan 
windrichtung: nord-ost
womit: selfmade boilies 
gewicht : 28 pfund und 10 pfund graser


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein Kollege und ich gehen meistens zusammen. Er hat jetzt 17 Nächte und ich 19, wird zur Zeit noch bescheiden gefangen. Morgen folgt Nacht 20 bei mir, mein Kollege macht auch ne Nacht, aber wo anders. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch die 21. Nacht .


Die hab ich auch noch für euch:

Schuppi 26 Pfd.
Aland, 7 Pfund, 63 cm.
Der Aland hat Platz 2 gemacht! 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=9989


----------



## EuroCarpeR (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab auch noch unser Tackle ausgegraben, hab gesehen dass hier Tackle gepostet werden darf =)


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich werde heute nacht auch los mit nem kumpel.
obwohl es ja heute nacht ******* kalt werden soll und es regnen soll.
aber egal , es gibt ja regensachen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

   @EuroCarpeR#schöne strecke

 ich werde morgen für ein paar tage raus gehn mal sehn was geht


----------



## martinspro (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ich werde jetzt mal ans Wasser bilder und bericht folgen heute abend


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute morgen einen Babykarpfen und ne knapp 60 cm Schleie .
Beides auf Pellets
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne Fische! Glückwunsch!
aber was hat denn die Schleie für ein eigenartiges Maul, oder sieht das nur so aus?

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich glaube die hat sich die Unterlippe anner Montage abgerissen. Kommt vor wenn ein Fisch an der Festmontage abreisst und dann damit hängen bleibt. Dann reißt der Fisch dran um loszukommen, ergo: entweder Haken geht auf oder Fisch wird verletzt.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> schöne Fische! Glückwunsch!
> aber was hat denn die Schleie für ein eigenartiges Maul, oder sieht das nur so aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Angelsuchti




Hi,
ne , stimmt schon , sah so aus als ob da mal so ein Idiot zum Hakenlösen die Schere zur Hilfe genommen hatte #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

oh oh grausig die Vorstellung

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Aber solang die noch fressen kann gehts einigermaßen.


----------



## martinspro (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So Leute ich war heute wieder am See und habe auch einiges zu melden 
Los ging es um 9 uhr dann wurde in ruhe der Platz fertig gemacht, eine Montage hatte mit D-Rig und einen Pop-up (Red Spicy) mit PVA indem ich gecrushte Boilies und ein Mix aus Mais,Hanf und Tigernüssen hatte.Die andere Montage waren 2 Maiskörner + ein Kunstmaiskorn am Haar gedippt mit Scoberry. Bei der Maismontage noch schön mit dem Futtermix ausm PVA den Platz angefüttert und jetzt hies es warten. Nach einer Stunde hörte ich nur den Bissanzeiger laut piepen und zack flogen die ersten 20 meter von der Rolle wobei mein ginsen immer grösser wurde...nach 15 min drill konnte ich den ersten Karpfen landen (22pf.).So konnte es weiter gehen...nach drei Stunden meldete sich der Bissanzeigen mit dem Mais drauf....hier war der drill nicht so hart und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich einen 14 pf. landen. Nicht keiner schlechter Tag ...doch es sollte noch besser werden....nach weiteren 2 Stunden Hatte kam wieder ein schöner Run quer über den See und da wurde mir klar wieder ein grosser  nach 20 min Drill ein 19 pf. !!!!
Mit dem Ergebnis konnte ich dann nach Hause fahren... das war mein Vatertag  !!!
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/9852/dsc01710e.jpg



http://img99.*ih.us/img99/3321/dsc01715.jpghttp://img29.*ih.us/img29/9962/dsc01712v.jpg


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Coole Sache, Petri Heil!
Wollte eigentlich auch ne Nacht fischen fahren, aber bin nach Haus gefahren, hab am See keinen Platz mehr bekommen...


----------



## KaiAllround (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Gestern zu Heute auch unterwegs die erste Nacht 2010:-D


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute morgen mal wieder einen Babykarpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

glückwunsch und petri heil udo!

wat verlangste denn? so sehr groß scheint das gewässer ja nun wirklich nicht. der große war sicher erst gestern am haken. morgen haste sicher glück. wünsche es dir jedenfalls. |rolleyes

:vik:​


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich bin ja zufrieden , bisher gabs noch nie einen Schneidertag .
Aber die Tage wo ich in 2-3 Stunden 5 oder mehr dieser kleineren Karpfen fangen konnte sind vorbei , ich denke mal der erste Hunger ist gestillt.
Gruß udo


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mein erster 2010 ...
konnte "leider" nur 14 Satzkarpfen fangen ... denen dürfte mein Lockfutter sehr genundet haben ... alle auf 2 geflavourten Mais + einem Auftreibenden "Plastikmais" am Haar ...

der "größte" mit 4,1kg :q

lg RR


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

.....


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin ja zufrieden , bisher gabs noch nie einen Schneidertag .
> Aber die Tage wo ich in 2-3 Stunden 5 oder mehr dieser kleineren Karpfen fangen konnte sind vorbei , ich denke mal der erste Hunger ist gestillt.
> Gruß udo




ich denke ein weilchen hält das große fressen noch an. habe heute morgen gerade ein foto von einem lange nicht gesehenen angelfreund bekommen. er hat am herrentag auch einen erfolg verbuchen können. habe ihm gratuliert und gleich von diesem forum erzählt. kannte er schon. hm. mit seiner einwilligung werde ich nun mal versuchen sein bild hier irgendwie zu posten. ist nämlich, so wie ich finde ein sehr gutes bild geworden. na dann versuch ich mal mein glück.#h


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*






 1. versuch, vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
hat ja geklappt .
Ist bei solch einem großen Gewässer bestimmt nicht einfach einen Karpfen zu fangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nichts anderes als in einem kleinen. denke der bestand passt sich irgendwie der umgebung an. natürlich haben sie in einem größeren gewässer mehr möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken.

aber für alle reichts eben dann wohl doch nicht. der drill ist angenehmer, da keine anderen angler behindert werden. keine spaziergänger, neider und auch sonst nichts in näherer umgebung.

alles zusammen bestimmt die dortige harmonie!


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moin
kommte vorgestern nacht auch wieder ein paar fischchen zum landgang überreden.

wann: 13.5.2010
wer : ich
wo: winsen luhe
mondphase: ????
windrichtung süd-west 
wasser . 8 grad
womit: selfmade boilies
gewicht: 14 pfund, 19 pfund und 12 pfund graser


----------



## Torsten (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin
> kommte vorgestern nacht auch wieder ein paar fischchen zum landgang überreden.
> 
> wann: 13.5.2010
> ...


 

ein dickes Petri Heil zu dein Fang

MfG Torsten


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

jo, danke, geht im moment ganz gut.
werde morgen nacht mal wieder einen versuch an der elbe starten, da gibt es wirklich schöne große karpfen


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

super, gratuliere. sogar ein graser dabei. wirklich nicht schlecht.

#6​


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

habe selbst auch schon ein paar mal in deiner ecke gefischt.

hatte mal jemanden dort kennengelernt, einen aalangler mit namen fred, ist aber leider verstorben, gott habe ihn seelig.

aber fred hat mir so einige schöne unscheinbare aber doch reich bestückte gewässer dort gezeigt. vermutet man ja eigentlich gar nicht in dieser ecke.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Blutet der Graser aus dem Maul?


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

na was denkst du denn? müssen wir so hin nehmen. und tollerieren. 

ich würde dem stolzen angler nicht wiedersprechen oder gar entgegentreten. schau ihn dir an! #t


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

konnte gestern 10 karpfen bis 15pf fangen

heut den dritten tag am stück ans wasser und morgen gehts dann nochma  bis sonntag los... ich lebe meinen traum


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Fimschige Viecher...guck dir den mal an, normal gehakt, normal gedrillt...


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



biggold schrieb:


> na was denkst du denn? müssen wir so hin nehmen. und tollerieren.
> 
> ich würde dem stolzen angler nicht wiedersprechen oder gar entgegentreten. schau ihn dir an! #t




ja, gibt hier echt ein paar schöne stellen zum angeln.
geht mir auch nicht ums fangen sondern einfach nur darum draussen in der natur zu sein und angeln zu dürfen.
ich betreibe catch& release und nehme eh keine fische mit.
und nein, der graser hat nicht geblutet, aber ich .....  habe mich am daumen verletzt bein hakenlösen.


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

fimschig? was heißt das denn?

hatte ja auch schon einige graser, aber geblutet? nee.

vielleicht zu stark im schilf gedrillt? ich fahr grundsätzlich raus wenn er die richtung schilf einschlägt.


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

was ist denn fimschig ????
ich habe eigentlich nie probleme mit grasern und ich fange im jahr sicher zwischen 50-100 stück.
die haben so ein hartes maul das sie eigentlich nicht groß bluten können.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Denkste, Graser sind total empfindlich. Schlagen sie mit dem Kopf kann die Matte noch so dick sein, Kiemenbluten vorprogrammiert. Releast du sie, musst du Ihnen Starthilfe geben, sonst liegen sie erstmal ne halbe Stunde Kiel oben auf der Wasseroberfläche. Also bei mir sein keine Graser mehr willkommen, zumindest nicht unter 40 Pfund.


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ja, gibt hier echt ein paar schöne stellen zum angeln.
> geht mir auch nicht ums fangen sondern einfach nur darum draussen in der natur zu sein und angeln zu dürfen.
> ich betreibe catch& release und nehme eh keine fische mit.
> und nein, der graser hat nicht geblutet, aber ich .....  habe mich am daumen verletzt bein hakenlösen.




ach so, na dann...

ist zwar so auch nicht weniger schlimm aber den heilungsprozess können wir ja zum glück beobachten. ende gut karpfen gut.

ja, wir waren öfter mal in büttlingen zusammen angeln. weiß nicht ob du das kennst. er hat die aale gefischt (vom Boot) und ich die karpfen von so einer kleinen halbinsel. nun hat der dortige verein da irgend etwas verändert und somit wurde der hintere interessante zweite teil des sees gesperrt oder abgegeben. schade.

dann war da noch der öllersee, son relativ breiter fluss. hab aber nur beigewohnt. war aber auch schön.

naja und noch so einige von denen ich mich aber nicht mehr an die namen erinnere.

war ne schöne zeit mit fredi.

liebe grüße nach WL und LG


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Denkste, Graser sind total empfindlich. Schlagen sie mit dem Kopf kann die Matte noch so dick sein, Kiemenbluten vorprogrammiert. Releast du sie, musst du Ihnen Starthilfe geben, sonst liegen sie erstmal ne halbe Stunde Kiel oben auf der Wasseroberfläche. Also bei mir sein keine Graser mehr willkommen, zumindest nicht unter 40 Pfund.



hmm, das kann ich so nicht bestätigen das graser empfindlich sind.
ich habe wirklich schon sehr viele gefangen und hatte so gut wie nie probleme damit.
klar kann es immer mal wieder zu blutungen kommen, aber das passiert auch bei anderen fischen.
habe schon graser über 40zig bis zu 50 pfund gefangen, denen mußte ich nie starthilfe geben, selbst die kleinen sind schnell wieder fit.
liegt vielleicht daran das ich sie meistens in der elbe, also einem fluss fange, da sind die vielleicht fitter.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Stimmt, Flußfische sind anders drauf.


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ja, wenn ich nen graser im see habe, dann gibt es so gut wie keine fluchten, ausser mal kurz wenn sie den kescher sehen.
auch die bisse sind echt lahm im vergleich zum karpfen, aber spaß macht es trotzdem wenn es schöne große sind dann geben die schon gut gas.


----------



## Zander34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner schuppie aus dem Harz ... knappe 14 pfund, gefangen auf BLB scorberry !


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auf jeden Fall kann ich auf Graser verzichten^^.


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

na ja, also bei den großen finde ich bringt es schon bock.
was meinst du was ein 40-45  pfündiger graser für dampf macht wenn der abgeht???
aber es muß ja auch nicht jeder auf graser angeln.
wenn ich an der elbe mal auf karpfen losgehe sind 8 von 10 fischen aber nun einmal graser, obwohl mir schuppies oder spiegler auch lieber sind.


----------



## martinspro (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wenn wir gerade noch Grasern sprechen Mitte der Matte sind ca 50 cm  Gewicht 19 Pf.

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1324/dsc01718x.jpg


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wow, makellos!

Hab auch noch einen ausgegraben, ist alledrings von letztem Jahr, 17 Pfd.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kollege hat nen Graser gelandet!


----------



## BMG619 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: 15.05.2010 um 06:50 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: 20ha See
Köder: Mais in Mainline Halibutt Sirup gedippt
Mondphase: Zunehmender Mond
Außentemperatur: ca. 5 Grad


----------



## biggold (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

glückwunsch und petri heil! wirklich schöner schuppi.


----------



## milos2009 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch gestern Los und habe 2 Karpfen gefangen ,

Einen Spiegler mit 13 Pfund und einen Babykarpfen mit 7 Pfund , der BabyKarpfen war schon fast Gold von seiner Farbe her. #h

Sry habe keine Fotos gemacht , da ich alleine war und die Menschen kamen immer näher und näher und dann noch mit ihren Fragen ... da hab ich die Karpfen direkt zurückgesetzt (Die Gewichte sind geschätzt).

PETRI euch allen noch |supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war wieder draußen und konnte zwei babys von ca. 8 und 10 pfund landen.
so langsam fangen die kleinen an zu nerven|uhoh: ständig piept der bissanzeiger... und die fische werden net größer. eher kleiner....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin auch wieder  da vom fischen

  Gefangen habe ich 10 fische zwischen 8-24pf




http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6785/angeln052.jpg



  [FONT=&quot]köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


http://img38.*ih.us/img38/4989/angeln057.jpg
[/FONT]


  köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


http://img641.*ih.us/img641/5665/angeln045.jpg



  [FONT=&quot]Köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2231/angeln031.jpg
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2375/angeln025.jpg

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img340.*ih.us/img340/8808/angeln007.jpg
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up[/FONT]


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Junge, Junge, nicht schlecht #6. Freitag gehts bei mir wieder los, hoffentlich läufts genauso gut .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Magges (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ EuroCarpeR

du hast wohl genug Zeit und Geld in dein Hobby gesteckt um solche Fische zu fangen. #6

Mfg Markus


----------



## biggold (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ carphunter, petri heil und meine güte!

wirklich eine sehr schöne serie und auch wirklich gelungene fotos.

mach weiter so. red fish poup merk ich mir.

gruß
bibo


----------



## Arno 08 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

_*Hallo Freunde der Karpfenangelei,*_:vik:
endlich war ich auch mal wieder los, mit einem Freund aus Hannover und es war eine gute und erfolgreiche Woche.
Hier nun das Ergebnis; 34 pf, 11 pf, 42 pf, 16 pf und 30 pf. #h
Selbstverständlich schwimmen Sie alle wieder, aber es war mir
eine Freude, die Bekanntschaft mit diesen Fischen zu machen...

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Petri Heil und gute Fänge...


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Welcher von denen hat denn bitte 42 Pfund?

Der hier von meinem Kollegen hat 43, ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber.

Und der Schuppi von meinem anderen Kollegen hat 40 Pfund...ebenfalls viel größer.


----------



## colognecarp (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Einen 40iger sehe ich aber auch nicht wirklich #c


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also tut mir leid, ich bin wirkich niemand, der jemandes Fisch schlechtredet, aber strunxen kann ich nicht abhaben.


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

der dritte von oben ist kein schlechter, über 30zig hat der sicher, aber ob das 42 pfund sind wage ich auch fast zu bezweifeln.
ich habe selber schon fische um die 40zig gefangen, die waren glaube ich ein wenig größer, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Vielleicht mit Matte gewogen oder sowas.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ist doch auch egal , man freut sich doch über jeden Fisch.
Ob er nun gut 30 Pfund oder über 40 Pfund hat , entscheident ist doch das der Drill Spaß gemacht hat.
Und mir selber bringt es ja nun mal nichts wenn ich mir selber etwas vormache.
Daher sind Bilder mit Waage immer von Vorteil , wenn man denn Wert dauf legt ob einem geglaubt wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

da gebe ich udo völlig recht.
es bringt nix sich selber etwas vorzumachen.
ich kann mich noch gut erinnern das es ne ganze zeit gedauert hat bis ich die magische grenze von 30 pfund geknackt hatte.
ich angeln schon ewig und 3 tage auf karpfen und trotzdem habe ich erst mitte der 90ziger meinen ersten 30ziger gefangen.
bis dahin hatte ich circa 30 fische zwischen 25 und 29 pfund 300g !!!!!! 
mist verdammter, 200 blöde gr die einen zu traumfisch fehlen 
inzwischen sehe ich das ganze extrem locker, habe schon sehr viele fische über 30 und einige über 40zig gefangen.
jetzt liegt die magische grenze bei 50zig pfund.
ob ich das jemals schaffen werde steht in den sternen und ist eigentlich völlig unwichtig.
es gibt bei uns in der elbe gewaltige fische und ich kenne leute die die 50zig schon ein paar mal gepackt haben.
mich reizt einfach das angel speziell in flüssen auf karpfen, weil es wirklich ein totales abenteuer ist.
vor 3 jahren war ich 10 tage am wasser, ich habe 4 fische gefangen, der größte hatte 12 pfund, ein baby für die verhältnisse in der elbe, da das durchschnittsgewicht da wohl eher bei 20 pfund liegt.
man kann und soll es auch nicht erzwingen.
vor 2 jahren fing ich bei einem 40 stunden tripp 3 fische über 40zig, zwar alles graser, aber trotzdem ein absoluter traum.
es geht nicht immer um die größe oder länge, obwohl das bei männer ja immer ein thema ist 
meinen traumfisch habe ich in diesem jahr gefangen, " gigantische" 19 pfund hatte er 
aber dieser fisch hat mir den besten drill meines lebens gegeben, eine richtige kampfmaschiene, gegenwehr bis zum bitteren ende, fluchten von 30-40 metern und das bis zu 12-15 mal, ein wunderschöner schuppi der mir und meinem gerät alles abverlangt hat.
das sind die fische die einem ewig in erinnerung bleiben werden.
wenn mein bissanzeiger piept, dann ist es mir ehrlich gesagt *******agl ob der -20-30 oder 40 pfund hat, dann schlägt mein herz bis zum anschlag und jeder fisch ist etwas besonderes für mich.
ich kann die stunden und tage nicht zählen an denen ich ohne fisch nach hause geschlichen bin, aber das ist ja eben der reiz, angen auf karpfen ist einfach klasse, die urgewalt der bisse hat was für sich.
und ich kann auch damit leben wenn ich mal leer ausgehen, dann haben eben die fische gewonnen, und das ist auch gut so, wenn man immer was fangen würde ist der reiz weg.
fahre pfingsten mit 2 völlig verrückten typen zum angeln an die elbe, jedes jahr das gleiche, 4 tage auf karpfen, seit 26 jahren, die karpfen haben so oft gewonnen das ich gar nicht wissen möchte wie es steht, und trotzdem kann ich jetzt schon kaum pennen weil die vorfreude einfach gewaltig ist.
ja, ich habe einen an der waffel, weil ich karpfen verrückt bin, aber damit kann ich leben, ich glaube einige von euch können das verstehen, das sind aber die die sich nicht auf rekordfische konzentrieren, sondern die die gerne angeln und auch die stunden in der natur leiben, auch wenn es mal nicht beissen sollte.
eünsche allen ein tolles fischjahr 2010 und viel spaß beim warten auf den biiiiiiieeeeeepppppp


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> da gebe ich udo völlig recht.
> es bringt nix sich selber etwas vorzumachen.



Hi,
ich habe noch nicht mal ein Problem damit offen zu gestehen das ich noch nie einen Hecht über 1 Meter gefangen habe 

Sorry, jede "blöde" Raubfischangler den ich am Gewässer antreffe, egal ob 15 oder 60 Jahre alt , erzählt mir das er gerade vorgestern noch einen Hecht von über 1 Meter gefangen hat , na ja , ich bin einfach nicht in der Lage dazu.
Und das obwohl ich schon hunderte Hechte gefangen habe.
Aber vielleicht belügen diese Jungs sich auch selber , frage mich dann nur warum.
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Teilzeigot

|good:#g


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Interessiert nicht die Bohne, Fakt ist, dass es unnötig ist, irgendwelche Fische zu posten und das Gewicht offensichtlich stark nach oben zu treiben. Ich finde, das kratzt an der Ehre der Karpfenanger, ich kanns eh nicht beeinflussen, welcher Fisch beisst, aber dann die anderen noch anzulügen ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe noch nicht mal ein Problem damit offen zu gestehen das ich noch nie einen Hecht über 1 Meter gefangen habe
> 
> Sorry, jede "blöde" Raubfischangler den ich am Gewässer antreffe, egal ob 15 oder 60 Jahre alt , erzählt mir das er gerade vorgestern noch einen Hecht von über 1 Meter gefangen hat , na ja , ich bin einfach nicht in der Lage dazu.
> ...



weil sie toller sein wollen wie sie sind.
ein typ bei uns aus dem verein ist ein klasse typ, auf den kannst du immer zählen wenn man hilfe braucht, aber er ist ein schnacker, was hat der nicht für fische gefangen, hechte bis 30 pfund, karpfen bis zu 65 pfund !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
welse von über 150 cm ( obwohl die in der elbe so selten sind wie ein kg goldklumpen an der ostsee)
forellen bis zu 8 kg.. usw.
jedesmal wenn wir zusammen losziehen fängt er wenig bis gar nix, hat ruten die ich in der jugend gefischt habe und hat rollen die niemals einen fisch in der größe bezwingen würden.
er mag es halt das die leute ihm zuhören und seinen geschichten lauschen.
das gegenteil ist mein bester kumpel, ich war schon bei 15 fischen mit dabei die den meter überschritten haben, alles hechte + einen zander, der erzählt das mal nebenbei , bei nem kaffee und ner kippe beim nachtangeln.
zeigt fotos die sich sehen lassen können.
er ist der raubfischkönig bei uns im verein, ist bescheiden und gibt seine tipps gerne weiter.
er kann nicht verstehen das ich zu" blöde" bin mal nen guten hecht oder zander zu fangen 
wenn unsere köder nebeneinanderleigen fängt er und ich gehe leer aus, man hat es oder man hat es nicht 
sein größter karpfen hat satte " 12 pfund" wir ergänzen uns klasse, gehen seit guten 25 jahren zusammen zum angeln und gönnen uns jeden fisch.
das macht spaß zu sehen wie gut er mit kunstködern umgehen kann und wie erfolgreich er dabei ist, er ist sowas wie mein vorbild beim raubfischangeln.
wenn wir beide zusammen los sind ist es immer lustig un abwechslungsreich, egal ob wir was fangen oder nicht.
wir helfen uns gegenseitig besser zu werden beim angeln, auch wenn es nicht immer was bringt.
aber wir gehen selten ohne fisch nach hause, weil einer von uns fast immer was fängt.
jeder hat sein spezial gebiet und das finde ich klasse, wäre schön wenn mehr leute so denken würden.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es unnötig ist, irgendwelche Fische zu posten und das Gewicht offensichtlich stark nach oben zu treiben. Ich finde, das kratzt an der Ehre der Karpfenanger,



Hi,
ist doch egal , man kann ja nicht alle Karpfenangler über einen Kamm scheren , es gibt eben solche denen es egal ist und andere die eben immer besser sein möchten als andere.
Trifft ja jetzt nicht auf dich persönlich als Karpfenangler zu wenn andere übertreiben.
Ich würde nie sagen , alle Karpfenangler übertreiben.
Gruß Udo
ps. gibt es bei den Raubfischanglern aber genau so , da zählt dann aber die Länge :q


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja hast schon Recht, keine Frage. Nur dieses Strunxen kotzt mich total an. Weisste, egal welches Team du fischt, oder auch ohne Team, Anfänger oder Profi, alle kochen nur mit Wasser, und jeder sollte zu seinen Fängen stehen, denn es ist eher eine Schande das nicht zu tun, als es zu tun.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das gegenteil ist mein bester kumpel, ich war schon bei 15 fischen mit dabei die den meter überschritten haben,
> 
> gehen seit guten 25 jahren zusammen zum angeln und gönnen uns jeden fisch.
> 
> ...



Hi ,
genau so stelle ich mir einen echten Angelkollegen vor #6
Das wichtigste ist das man(n) gönnen kann und seine Hilfe anbietet wenn es nötig ist.
Beneide dich das du solch einen Kumpel an deiner Seite hast 
Viele die ich kenne gönnen einem nicht mal einen 10 Pfünder Karpfen .

Aber anderseits habe ich sehr viel Hilfe bekommen von den Jungs die immer neben mir am Vereinsgewässer sitzen #6

Ich versuche ja erst ein paar Wochen Karpfen zu fangen , die Jungs haben mir Montagen zusammen gestellt , Bolies geschenkt und immer beim keschern geholfen da ich nur so einen Minikescher besitze.

Mal sehen , vielleicht wird das auch noch was , im Moment verstehen wir uns sehr gut.

Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mein kumpel ist 2 tage jünger als ich ( der jungspund   )
wir kenne uns also seit windelzeit, wir haben es nicht nötig uns gegenseitig vollzuspinnen.
was bringt das, das wäre dann phantasie-fische, da lügt man sich nur in die tasche.
ich finde es schön wenn wir zusammen los sind und einer von uns was fängt, dann geht auch bei mir der puls hoch wenn er einen fisch am haken hat, eines tages ist es " DER" traumfisch und da ist es mir total egal ob er ihn fängt oder ich.
war schon sehr oft in england und holland zum angeln und habe grade von den holländischen kollege ne menge gelernt, darum sehe ich auch das angeln locker, catch& release ist für mich selbstverständlich und auch kollegen die nicht so erfahren sind gebe ich gerne tipps, ich war auch über jeden tipp glücklich.
ich kenne keinen neid und gönne jeden seinen fisch, egal wie groß, meine leidenschaft ist das angel, ich habe freunde die ich schon 30zig jahre kenne, keine frau, kein streit und nix haben uns auseinander bekommen, wir sind 4 karnke die angeln wann immer es geht, eagl was der tag oder die nacht bring, wir haben immer spaß, und das ist mit nix auf der welt zu bezahlen.


----------



## jochen1000 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also an meiner Ehre kratzt das kein bisschen. 

Ich finde es ebenfalls nicht richtig ein "falsches" Gewicht anzugeben. Und ich kenne Arno genauso wenig wie alle anderen hier persönlich, deshalb schaue ich mir die Bilder an, denke mir meinen Teil, bilde mir ein Urteil und wenn es mich so sehr stören sollte, spreche ich denjenigen persönlich an und frage ihn nach seiner Geschichte. 
Falls dann immernoch Ungereimtheiten vorhanden sein sollten, dann bleibt mir noch die Möglichkeit den oder die User/in zu ignorieren. Ansonsten reicht mir ein Schmunzeln und dann hat sich die Sache gegessen. 

Ich finde, dass man auch hier fair bleiben kann, oder? Und ich glaube auch, dass es nicht fair ist, einen anderen hier an den Pranger zu stellen, ohne nur ein Wort jemals mit dem Betroffenen gewechselt zu haben. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich falsche Gewichte gut finde. Aber Leute, wir sind fast alle erwachsen oder zumindest auf dem Weg dahin. Aber ohne Feingefühl möglichst laut schreien sobald jemand mal etwas übertreibt... Naja, finde ich gar nicht so erwachsen

Udo und Teilzeitgott kommen da schon gefestigter um die Ecke, oder meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Interessiert nicht die Bohne, Fakt ist, dass es unnötig ist, irgendwelche Fische zu posten und das Gewicht offensichtlich stark nach oben zu treiben. Ich finde, das kratzt an der Ehre der Karpfenanger, ich kanns eh nicht beeinflussen, welcher Fisch beisst, aber dann die anderen noch anzulügen ist einfach nicht drin.



So, jetzt ganz langsam.

Erstens kann man anhand eines Fotos kaum einen Fisch richtig einschätzen. Und grade bei Karpfen, die seht unterschiedlich " dreidimensional " wachsen ist das fast unmöglich. Wir hatten solche Diskussionen schon hundertmal hier im Board. Hinzu kommen perspektivische Verzerrungen durch das halten der Fische. 

Zweitens finde ich es ziemlich unverschämt, jemanden der Lüge zu bezichtigen ohne einen triftigen Beweis zu haben. Alleine von der Tatsache, dass Du " meinst " der Fisch sei leichter, konstruierst Du eine Lüge und schließt einen Irrtum deinerseits vollkommen aus.  Das ist etwas, was ich überhaupt nicht mag. 

Drittens haben wir zwar seit diesem Jahr zwei Fangthemen und in diesem darf auch diskutiert werden. Dennoch gelten die jahrelang eingefahrenen Regeln der nettiquette. Dazu gehört auch, dass man im Zweifel mal einen Beitrag ignoriert anstatt drauflos zu tönen.

In diesem Sinne Ende der Diskussion über Angaben bei Fischgrößen !!






@ Udo

Für meinen ersten Hecht über 1 m habe ich sage und schreibe 35 Jahre gebraucht |gr:

Mein Neffe hat an seinem ersten Angeltag auf Hecht einen von 1,06 cm gefangen.;+


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

da hat ralle recht.
es ist eigentlich unnötig über größen zu streiten, jeder der einen fisch gefangen hat weiss selber wie groß oder klein sein fisch war.
soll docj jeder glücklich sein über seinen fisch.
ich für meinen fall muß meine fische nicht größer machen als sie sind, ich glaube meine qwote beim karpfenangeln liegt bei 40-60% allerdings für die karpfen, egal, macht mir nix, wie gesagt, angeln ist mehr als große fische zu fangen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Udo
> 
> Für meinen ersten Hecht über 1 m habe ich sage und schreibe 35 Jahre gebraucht |gr:
> 
> Mein Neffe hat an seinem ersten Angeltag auf Hecht einen von 1,06 cm gefangen.;+



Hi Ralle,
ok , beruhigt mich :q
Dann habe ich noch 2 Jahre Zeit 
Glückwunsch an den Neffen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

meine freundin hat mir zuliebe die sportfischerprüfung gemacht ( als ausgleich das ich jetzt seit 12 jahren sowas wie reiten versuche )
an ihrem ersten angeltag hat sie 3 zander gefangen, 78, 81 und 88 cm !!!!!!!
ich angel jetzt 32-33 jahre, auf so einen fisch warte ich bis heute und werde es wohl auch noch lange warten.
angeln hat nicht immer was mit erfahrung zu tun, sondern auch oft mit glück, richtiger platz, richtige zeit.
ich gönne es ihr, und sie zieht micht jedesmal lächend damit auf das sie die zanderkönigin ist.


----------



## Arno 08 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo EuroCarpeR,
wenn Du richtig hinschaust, müßte Dir auffallen das die Gewichtangaben und die Bilder der reihe nach geordnet sind.
Vieleicht sind die Bilder nicht so richtig gelungen und die Fische erscheinen etwas kleiner, aber für die Gewichtsangaben gibt es Zeugen und verrate mir mal, was ich davon hätte mich selber zu be*******n.
Ich würde mich dabei einfach nur armsehlig finden.
Also, Du kannst beruigt sein, daß hat schon seine richtigkeit...


----------



## Arno 08 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Boot angler,
danke für deine Unterstützung, aber die Fische wurden mit Wiegeschlinge gewogen, Zeugen habe ich auch, also was will ich mehr. Die Fotos wurden mit einem Handy gemacht und ich bin zufrieden damit.
Der junge Mann muß halt noch sehr viel lernen, besonders an seinen Umgangston sollte er arbeiten, aber irgendwann wird ihm das schon auffallen.
Ich werde mir auch überlegen, hier nochmal Bilder reinzusetzen...


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

fakt ist doch das es tolle fische sind.
vielleicht sind die bilde nicht oskar-verdächdig, aber ist doch egal.
es sind und bleiben tolle fische, fertig-punkt-aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ist mir zu bunt hier.

Wer hier nochmal irgendein Foto anzweifelt fliegt achtkantig aus dem Board. Versprochen und Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## Ralle2609 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

oh mann ^^ ist zwar nicht so ganz gerecht aber der mod hat recht... die dummen streitereien auf die dauern gehn einem echt gegen den strich

und nun haut ma wieder pics rein , ich will wat sehn wenn ichs selbst schon net zum angeln schaffe !!! :vik:


----------



## profifischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo
Ich war in der Montag bis Dienstag mit meinem Onkel unterwegs.

*Bild 1*
*Wann:* ca. 19.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Weiher vom Bad Abbacher Angelverein
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* zunehmend??
*Windrichtung:* Nord-West
*Wassertemperatur:* 16°C
*Womit:* Selfrmade Krustentierboilie mit Enterprise Sweet Corn Hairstop
* Größe:* 78 cm
*Gewicht:* 16 Pfund

*Bild 2 *
*Wann:* Ein paar Minuten bevor es endgültig Nacht wurde
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben 
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben
* Größe:* 68cm
*Gewicht:* 14 Pfund

*Bild 3
**Wann:* ca. 0.30 Uhr
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben
* Größe:* 69cm
*Gewicht:* 13 Pfund

*Bild 4
**Wann: *ca. 1.15 Uhr
*Wo: * siehe oben
*Wer:* mein Onkel
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* siehe oben 
* Größe:* 58cm
*Gewicht:* 10 Pfund

*Bild 5
**Wann:* ca. 2.00 Uhr
*Wo:* siehe oben
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* siehe oben
*Windrichtung:* siehe oben
*Wassertemperatur:* siehe oben
*Womit:* 2 Maple Peas und 2 Maiskörner
* Größe:* 71cm
*Gewicht: *15 Pfund


----------



## Pauli1990 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den tollen Karpfen!
Der auf dem ersten Bild sieht richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## profifischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Danke. Ich finde der Erste ist einer der schönsten Karpfen, die ich jemals gefangen habe.
tl Manuel


----------



## milos2009 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hammer geile Karpfen und coole Fotos  
Ja  , das war eine gelungene Nacht für euch beiden :vik:

Ich werde morgen eine Nacht gehen mit meinem Freund und ich hoffe ich kriege was dran  

Ich werde es direkt posten #6


----------



## CROCarp (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tolle Fische!


----------



## Schleie! (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe gestern Nacht einen spontanen Trip gemacht ohne vorfüttern.
Konnte dann heute morgen gegen 5 und 7 Uhr jeweils 2 kleinen Spiegler mit ca 4-5 Pfund landen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Habe gestern Nacht einen spontanen Trip gemacht ohne vorfüttern.
> Konnte dann heute morgen gegen 5 und 7 Uhr jeweils 2 kleinen Spiegler mit ca 4-5 Pfund landen.




Besser als nix.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Hook23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe euch ein paar Fotos von meiner Session die letzten Tage mitgebracht, viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Hook23 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter gehts...


----------



## Troutcarp (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Habe euch ein paar Fotos von meiner Session die letzten Tage mitgebracht, viel Spass dabei!



Sehr schöne Fische... PetriHeil #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Klopper.

Dickes Petri Heil.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Alpinestars (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War gestern los auf Karpfen hatte 3 Stück einer 10, 15, und einer von knapp 30 pfund alle auf Hailbuttpellets


----------



## milos2009 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern die Nacht mit meinem Freund und wir konnten schöne 6 Fische fangen , 6 Karpfen von 12,12,14,17 und 19 Pfund und eine Brasse mit 6,5 Pfund :vik:

Fotos folgen noch #6


----------



## colognecarp (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir hatten 11 Fische bis 26 Pfund, 2 Graser waren dabei. Die 3 besten setze ich mal rein 

Viel Spaß beim Gucken

........................................................................................................................


----------



## Zander34 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Wir hatten 11 Fische bis 26 Pfund, 2 Graser waren dabei. Die 3 besten setze ich mal rein
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Gucken
> 
> ........................................................................................................................



echt klasse fänge ... ein dickes petri #6


----------



## martinspro (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2874/indexif.jpgSo ein schöner Sonntag geht zu ende und auch ich war mit meinem Kumpel los ....Ergebnis war eine Schleie von knapp 50 cm, ein Brasse von 2,5 kg und ein Karpfen von 6 kg ....Zwar nicht viel aber wir haben schön gegrillt  !!!!
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/1552/36572630.jpg


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Boardis,
wollte heute einmal ne Nacht auf Karpfen fischen im Mittellandkanal. Meint ihr, das die Wetterbedingungen ok sind? 
Angesagt für den Ort sind tagsüber heute noch kleine Regenschauer, heute Nacht wolkig, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 %, Luftfeuchte bei 75-80 %, etc.
Wollte an einer Rute mit einem Schneemann angeln (Scopex), eine mit Halibut-Pellet und eine mit normalem Boilie (Banane-Fisch).
Ich habe vor, eine Rute in die Fahrrinne zu legen, die anderen beiden ca 4-5 m vom Ufer entfernt zu platzieren.
Meint ihr, dass es so ganz gut ist?

Und eine Frage habe ich noch zum Schiffsverkehr: 
Ich habe gehört, dass an Feiertagen keine Schiffe auf dem Mittellandkanal fahren, ist das richtig? (Bezogen auf das Anfüttern wäre es ja nicht schlecht wenn keine Schiffe unterwegs wären)

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen,
LG, carp-hunter-10


----------



## David Kanal (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri schöne Rüssler #6


----------



## Udo561 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
bei uns ist es erst einmal vorbei , die karpfen gehen ihrem Laichgeschäft nach.
Urplötzlich von gestern auf heute .

Bisse bleiben jetzt natürlich aus , aber es lohnt alleine schon am Wasser zu sein um die karpfen zu beobachten.
Ist schon ein herrlicher Anblick wenn eine Gruppe Karpfen das Schilf oder die Seerosenfelder durchpflügen , alles in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Ufer und das bei sehr klarem Wasser.

Ich empfand es als beeindruckendes Erlebnis , zumal wir bestimmt 30 karpfen sehen konnten , die größten so um die 30 Pfund.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Amero (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

echte 98 cm#v, geschätzte 40 pfund(geschätzt weil ich keine waage besitze)gefangen auf top secret tutti frutti 18 mm boilie,bei einer wassertiefe von 1,40 , wassertemp, 15 °C|stolz:und da ist das wasserschwein:k


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so meld mich auch erfolgreich zurück. 22pfund schuppi... power ohne ende! 
endlich der erste "richtige" fisch. 
jetzt ists auch erstmal rum denn die karpfen sind voll im laichgeschäft.....


----------



## Hartmaisman (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carp-hunter-10 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis,
> wollte heute einmal ne Nacht auf Karpfen fischen im Mittellandkanal. Meint ihr, das die Wetterbedingungen ok sind?
> Angesagt für den Ort sind tagsüber heute noch kleine Regenschauer, heute Nacht wolkig, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 %, Luftfeuchte bei 75-80 %, etc.
> Wollte an einer Rute mit einem Schneemann angeln (Scopex), eine mit Halibut-Pellet und eine mit normalem Boilie (Banane-Fisch).
> ...



Hallo,
wo willst du den angeln.Der MLK ist lang.

Grüsse


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

im Bereich von Lübbecke (weiß nicht, ob euch das was sagt).
Also das ist keine herausstechende Stelle, eigentlich wie überall anders auch... Kanal ist ja relativ eintönig, bis auf manche Stellen |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so bin auch wieder zurück vom fischen 

hier ein paar pics, gefischt wurde 2 tage  und gefangen haben wir 8 fische.

köder war hartmais, und  pistace baits von sb.

die gewichte  waren von 10-20pf
gewässer war ein vereinsee

wetter  war sehr angenehm warm 

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/8555/1021690.jpg

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/2184/1021703.jpghttp://img203.*ih.us/img203/9703/1021710.jpg

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/9270/1021741.jpg

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/820/1021676.jpghttp://img535.*ih.us/img535/880/1021725.jpg


----------



## dodo12 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Carps und schnieker Pulli!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

dodo12 @ danke  der war von meinem mädel, meiner war im auto und das war zu und hab den schlüssel nicht gefunden.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

soso, und dann lieber dem mädel den pulli abnehmen und frieren lassen, damit man selbst nicht friert...tztztz...


----------



## dodo12 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> dodo12 @ danke  der war von meinem mädel, meiner war im auto und das war zu und hab den schlüssel nicht gefunden.



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht deiner ist!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

tz die war im zelt  und hatte es warm

ne mal im ernst war ein geiler tripp schöne fische ,arsch klares wasser. wundert mich das es so gut gelaufen ist,ich und der auf dem bild waren die eizigen wo fingen.


----------



## snorreausflake (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ alle : Petri schön Fische#6
@ carphunter2401 : na der junge Mann lernt wohl nicht nur das Angeln von dir sondern auch den "bösen Blick"


----------



## STICHLING (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hu Gemeinde,

hier mal ein paar Fische vom Männertag


----------



## STICHLING (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

und noch eins


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Waren das Wochenende auch wieder am See.
Ich konnte einen Graser mit 88 cm und 21 Pfund fangen.
Gebissen hat er 04:00 Uhr auf Boilie.
Wassertemperatur lag bei etwa 13 grad.

Anhang anzeigen 136162


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h
Ich konnte heute bei ströhmendem regen 3 schöne spiegler fangen alle 3 auf nen spicy fish popup#6
war wirklich nen sau wetter aber der köder muss nass sein:vik:

PS. vom letztem gibbs leider kein bild weil die kamara leer war #q#q#q#q#q#q:r:r
MFG Henry


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
gestern in 3 Stunden 6 Karpfen , aber alles nur kleinere , aber mal wieder eine ü 50 cm Schleie 
Alle hatten auf Pellets gebissen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder
Bin dann mal wieder am Wasser und starte den nächsten Versuch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Taskin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

das ergebnis vom pfingstwochenende wahren 7 karpfen zwischen 10 und 15 pf einer davon 4 pfund der jetzt ca. -15 C° hat:m
einen zander konnte ich auch noch landen, gehört zwar nicht hir rein, aber mit dem muss ich jetzt prahlen, da es mein erster seit 2 jahren ist.



















 mein zanderchen |stolz:



auch meine süße wahr erfolgreich#6


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
hier einer von heute Morgen ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Friedfischschreck (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische Udo, besonders der letzte :k

P.s. Bitte jetzt nicht böse sein, aber ne Abhakmatte wäre echt empfehlenswert. Muss ja keine teure große sein. Es lang im Prinzip auch eine für nen 10er ausm Askari. Aber schön wäre es halt. Schließlich können selbst im Gras kleine Steinchen liegen, die dem Fisch bzw der Schleimhaut schaden. Danke #6


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hübsche Fische #6
ich hab nen 22pf schuppi gefangen 
bilder folgen demnächst da ein kumpel von mir die pics geschossen hat


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Schöne Fische Udo, besonders der letzte :k
> 
> P.s. Bitte jetzt nicht böse sein, aber ne Abhakmatte wäre echt empfehlenswert. Muss ja keine teure große sein. Es lang im Prinzip auch eine für nen 10er ausm Askari. Aber schön wäre es halt. Schließlich können selbst im Gras kleine Steinchen liegen, die dem Fisch bzw der Schleimhaut schaden. Danke #6



Hi,
ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht , ne Abhakmatte und ein Karpfenkescher stehen beim nächsten Einkauf ganz oben auf meiner Liste #6
Ich hatte ja überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet während der Raubfischschonzeit was zu fangen , aber so wie das jetzt aussieht muss ich mir die beiden Sachen unbedingt zulegen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier einer von heute Morgen ,
> Gruß Udo


 
wunderschöner fisch udo!! #6


----------



## Spinnfisch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war 5 tage in thüringen los und konnte mit 2 kumpels zusammen 45 karpfen von 5 - 20 pfund fangen


----------



## Nico HB (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo, der letzte ist echt der Hammer, geile Schuppenzeichnung.

Räumst da ja echt gut ab, ist das ein Vereinssee oder ein Karpfenpuff?

MFG Nico


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Petri Udo, der letzte ist echt der Hammer, geile Schuppenzeichnung.
> 
> Räumst da ja echt gut ab, ist das ein Vereinssee oder ein Karpfenpuff?
> 
> MFG Nico



Hi,
gibt es echt einen Karpfenpuff ?
So wie die Forellenpuffs ?

Nee, ist unser Vereinssee , hat mich aber auch viele Stunden gekostet bis ich wusste wo und wie ich sie überlisten kann 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nico HB (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja gibt es, in Frankreich und Holland wie sand am Meer.

Na dann ist ja schön das euer so so reich mit schönen Fischen besetzt ist, hier ist das nicht so, und wenn dann darfst da kaum was.Geschweige denn ein Zelt ohne Boden aufbauen, selbst das ist hier fast überall verboten

MFG Nico


----------



## Camouflage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hey,
das bild ist zwar schon fast ne woche alt und es ist kein riese, aber für ihren ersten fisch des lebens doch vorzeigbar,...


----------



## Nico HB (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Fehlt nur noch das Bild :vik:


----------



## Camouflage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war selbstverständlich auch nicht untätig,....  
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte heute einen geilen Run. Ein 20 Pfd Schuppenkarpfen. Wunderschön. Bilder folgen!!!;-)


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier die Bilder.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag sehr erfolgreich.

5 Fische, davon die 3 schönsten hier:
Schuppi 21Pfund, Spiegler mit 26Pfund und 27Pfund


----------



## biggold (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

drei wirklich sehr schöne fische, ich gratuliere. auch die bilder sind wirklich sauber. so soll es sein, so muss es aussehen!

ich war von freitag bis heute morgen an nem mir bis dato unbekannten gewässer. zwei wirklich große brassen, aber sonst nix. sollte ich etwa langsam schon auf größere boilies wechseln?

ist das da im hintergrund ein eimer von performance baits? kannst du sie weiter empfehlen?

ach so meine stirnlampe hat den geist aufgegeben. war noch die erste von petzel mit drei led´s. gehäuse ist gerissen. gibt es da was neues?


----------



## biggold (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

habe gerade mal zurück gelesen, mensch udo tolle karpfen. ja und die schleie, auch sehr schön. ein dickes petri von mir. 

naja, kescher scheint ja noch zu reichen, aber abhakmatte und wiegesack muss nun aber wirklich mit. bist ja dann wohl bald komplett ausgerüstet. dann siehts in deinem kofferraum bald genauso wie in unseren aus. 

taskin auch von mir ein fettes petri, sehr schöne fische.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ alle geile fische



so komm grad von meinem tripp zurück,es gab reichlich fisch 

  nach dem Freitag abend das camp stand um ca 21 30 uhr, gings ans füttern.
   gefüttert wurde auf ca 90m entfernung auf einer kiesbank, mit sb fisch und billig murmeln(da meine ganzen murmeln weg sind.

  Als hackenköder kam sb scoberry und sb fisch+billig murmel in magi+fischdip


  [FONT=&quot]Freitag auf Samstag nacht ging nix,um 6uhr morgen gings los.

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/2058/153rr.jpg


http://img4.*ih.us/img4/4871/163di.jpg
[/FONT]      
  [FONT=&quot]Danach kam der eismann an see  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ,kaum wurde das eis gegesen lief die rute auch ab.

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/8851/164sr.jpg
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/2747/165o.jpghttp://img694.*ih.us/img694/788/175qc.jpg

[/FONT]    Anschliesend kam ein  sehr hartes gewiter und wie soll es sein die rute lief ab.


http://img227.*ih.us/img227/1994/173dvv.jpg



 http://img135.*ih.us/img135/831/181e.jpghttp://img576.*ih.us/img576/9761/186p.jpghttp://img16.*ih.us/img16/4466/189jk.jpghttp://img441.*ih.us/img441/5927/204d.jpg
http://img168.*ih.us/img168/6154/207s.jpghttp://img97.*ih.us/img97/2236/213ax.jpg



  Mein fazit ich konnte 15 karpfen von Samstag bis Sonntag morgen um 6 uhr fangen und verlor 6. 

  Ach die gewichte  sind zwischen 5kg- 10,9kg
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
habe heute morgen auch mal wieder einen gefangen , aber leider wieder nichts  größeres.
Ich beneide euch um euren großen Karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marcus7 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kanalfische von Gestern


----------



## Xarrox (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So war am Wochende auch mal wieder los ich konnte einen 22er Schuppi fangen.
*Wann: Gestern 29.5
Wo:* Fluss
*Wer: Ich
Mondphase: Vollmond
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: ca.16°C
Womit: Selfmade Fisch Boilie
Wie Groß*: 22Pfund 90cm


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische die ihr gefangen habt!
ich war auch draußen. strömender regen und 4 fische. ich 3, nen angelkumpel einen, mit 21pfund den größten der sitzung. meine hatten 12, 12 und 14pfund. alle unglaublich kampfstark!
ich frag mich nur wo die großen bleiben|kopfkrat;+ gesichtet haben wir schon welche...


----------



## BMG619 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: Gestern morgen um 7:00 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Kleiner Fluss
Köder: Tigernuss
Mondphase: Vollmond


----------



## Nico HB (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern zwar nicht angeln, dafür hatte ich mein bisher geilstest Erlebnis was mir am Wasser passiert ist.
War gestren mit meinem Angel Kollege mit Boot und Echolot auf einem See der uns bis daher unbekannt war.
Als wir  eine Flachwasserbucht ansteureten und uns vom Wind langsam reindrücken ließen, ist uns die Sprache weggeblieben, da war er der Traumfisch, ich sagte nur schau mal da, ein fetter Schuppi, da bewegte er sich, es war ein KOI, und was für ein Brocken, wir schätzen ihn auf ca 25-30Pfund.
Damit war es aber noch nicht genug, er großer Trupp Spiegler von ca 15Fischen alle ca um die 30Pfund aufwärts schwammen uns entgegen.Der Hammer sag ich nur, damit aber noch nicht genug, wir ließen uns weiter in die Bucht treiben, richtig in das Schilf und die Seerosen, ca 50cm Wassertiefe, und da war er, ein Monster von Spiegel Karpfen, mit sicherheit über 1m und bestimmt über 40Pfund schwer, ein riesen Kopf hatte der, und das genau vor uns.
War wirklich ein herrlicher Tag, haben dann noch paar Karpfen springen gesehen.
Ab Montag fangen wir an mit füttern, gestern wurden Bojen gesetzt, und nächstes Wochenende wird dann geangelt.

MFG Nico


----------



## Schleie! (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ein bericht zu meinem Wochenende ist hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191795


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Nico ,
ja , ist schon geil , ich bin auch gerne am Wasser , ich muss nicht immer etwas fangen , solche Erlebnise vergisst man ein Leben nicht.

Ich hatte letzte Woche das Glück und konnte die karpfen bei uns beobachten als sie ihrem Laichgeschäft nachgingen , gerade mal einen Meter vom Ufer weg , das spielte sich alles im Schilf ab.
Da konnte ich auch bestimmt 20  ü 20 - 25 Pfund Karpfen beobachten .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jan77 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auch ich kann mal wieder einen Erfolg posten, wenn auch "nur" 15 pfd. schwer.


----------



## me_fo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte auch endlich mal wieder Kontakt!

*Wann:* 30.-31.05.2010
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond, allerdings war der nach 21.30 weg.
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur:* 14
*Womit: Tigernuss*
* Größe:* nicht gemessen
*Gewicht: 14 Pfund

*Leider habe ich noch 2 Fische verloren. Einen nach minutenlangem Drill, den anderen Kurz nach dem Anhieb.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu euren Karpfen , ist genau so die Größe die ich auch  laufend am haken habe , größere wollen bei mir einfach nicht .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

fazit nach einer nacht am main: mein 2. flusskarpfen - 6 kg + ein döbel mit 49cm

habe einen biber gesehen und wurde von wasserratten genervt


----------



## zrako (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> fazit nach einer nacht am main: mein 2. flusskarpfen - 6 kg + ein döbel mit 49cm
> 
> habe einen biber gesehen und wurde von wasserratten genervt



du könntest mal wieder zum friseur gehen


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



zrako schrieb:


> du könntest mal wieder zum friseur gehen


könnte ich schon - aber des sieht schlimmer aus als es ist  weil grad wind war  

du könntest dir ma ne frisur wachsen lassen:m


----------



## haigererangler (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war heute von Mittag bis Nachmittag angeln,
eine Rute mit Frolic und andere mit Mais/madde auf Grund, NICHTS, dann am schluss hab ich einfahc mal auf Pose gestellt (die Fische schwammen alle oben |evil und mais dran, was kommt dran? MEIN ERSTER KARPFEN :q :l
1,5kg, trozdem bin ich Stolz drauf :vik:


----------



## tarpoon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

super, glückwunsch. lass ihn dir schmecken)


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> + ein döbel mit 49cm


 
ist ein aland!!

petri!! #6


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ist ein aland!!
> 
> petri!! #6


gibts da nen unterschied?

ich hab immer gedacht der name ändert sich mit den dialekten genauso wie plötze und rotauge das gleiche ist


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> gibts da nen unterschied?
> 
> ich hab immer gedacht der name ändert sich mit den dialekten genauso wie plötze und rotauge das gleiche ist


 
Aland, Orfe oder Nerfling

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aland_(Fisch)

Döbel oder Aitel

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%B6bel

edit: sehe gerade das der erste link von wikipedia nicht geht, suche dort einfach mal nach ---> aland (fisch)

es ist aber keine schande das du die beiden arten verwechselt hast, sind wirklich nicht leicht zu unterscheiden...

alande sind des öfteren beifang beim karpfenangeln, mein angelkollege konnte anfang mai ein 7 pfund schweres exemplar landen.


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> wieder was dazugelernt


 
super!! #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petry jungs schöne fische

so morgen früh um 6  gehts an nen grossen neuen see 

da mich ein bordy zum fischen eingeladen hat, habs ich natürlich angenommen 
bericht und bilder werden folgen


----------



## Taskin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Servus,

hab montag und dienstag (31.05 / 01.06) mal am Rothsee gefischt und konnte ein schönes ergebniss erzielen.
auch meine PB marke konnte ich toppen.
5 karpfen und 2 hechte (beim welsfischen mit wurmbündel und pose gefangen) konnte ich landen.







*24 pf*




*16 pf*





*16 pf*




*17 pf*











*39pf:vik:*








*80cm und 65 cm*


*MfG Taskin*


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wusste garned, dass am LAB See noch solche Fische zu fangen sind.

Schöne Fische jedenfalls, Petri Heil dazu.


----------



## Taskin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> wusste garned, dass am LAB See noch solche Fische zu fangen sind.
> 
> Schöne Fische jedenfalls, Petri Heil dazu.


 
LAB see??? ich wahr am Rothsee


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Oh, gibts da mehrere? wusst ich garnicht 

Dachte du meinst den früheren Rothsee bei Eggolsheim


----------



## Taskin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Oh, gibts da mehrere? wusst ich garnicht
> 
> Dachte du meinst den früheren Rothsee bei Eggolsheim


 

nene ich mein den ROTHSEE bei 91154 ROTH (bessergesagt hilpoltstein aber kreis roth) 
das ist eines der seen im fränkischen seenland neben brombach,-altmühl und eben rothsee.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

aahhhchso, jetzterla  ja das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## jongens (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey Alder,

da hast ja mal richtig zugeschlagen, echt der Hammer, geiler Carp.

Die Hechte sind echt auf den Wurm gegangen?


----------



## Domi-2 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Fang hier melden. 
Ich konnte heute morgen um 3.30 Uhr an unserer Talsperre einen Spiegler von 
32 Pfd. und 300g bei einer länge von 1,02 landen. 
Gefangen hab ich diesen auf selfmade Bolies. 
Nach einem kurzen Fotoshooting konnten wir ihn nicht mehr halten und ist  uns dann aus den Händen gerutscht und wieder ins Wasser geglitten. 
In der ganzen nacht hatten wir auch noch bisse die wir aber nicht  verwerten konnten.
Hier mal 2 Bilder.

Gruß Domi


----------



## Pauli1990 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den geilen Karpfen!
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das der letzte wirklich "nur" 32Pf wiegt bei einer Länge von 1.02m. Der ist ja auch nicht gerade schlank. Mein Kumpel fing vor einer Woche einen 44Pf Spiegler und der war 1.03m lang. Naja vielleicht war der 44 Pfünder auch einfach nur extrem fett.


----------



## Taskin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



jongens schrieb:


> Hey Alder,
> 
> da hast ja mal richtig zugeschlagen, echt der Hammer, geiler Carp.
> 
> Die Hechte sind echt auf den Wurm gegangen?


 
ich hab ja eine auf wels mit schwimmer und wurmbündel gefischt, und da der schwimmer ständig ans ufer getrieben ist, hab ich oft neu reingeworfen, und beide sind immer sofort nach dem wurf draufgegangen.

der 39er wahr ziemlich (im nachhinein) lustig.
da ich ja über den tag 4 gefangen und leider 2 verloren habe wahr ich schon relativ lässig, gelassen und cool bei den bissen.
als ich dan um (fischer erlaubt bis 00:00 uhr) 23:30 meiner freundin gesagt habe, langsam einzupacken, ging der peipser wider mit schlagartigem dauerton los, und ich natürlich voll cool, schön langsam rute in die hand und das drillen angefangen.
ich meinte dann noch zu meiner freundin "najoo cool noch n feierabendkarpfen, hol schonmal die andere rute raus".
anfangs drillte ich vor mich hin wie alle anderen, nur bei der ersten flucht merkte ich schon das dieser etwas kräftiger ist.
dachte mir aber immer noch nix dabei, bis zur nächsten flucht nach etwas ranpumpen.
diese flucht (von der es noch 2-3 stück gab) wahr deutlich anders, ich spürte keine hecktischen flossenschläge die nach kurzem ermüdeten, sondern ruhige, kraftvolle, gewaltige nicht ermüdigende schläge - kurz gesagt, ich sah plötzlich wider wie viel schnurfassung doch meine rolle hat, und wie sauber die schnur unten drunter doch noch ist. diese stellen hatte ich bin dato lediglich nur beim schnur aufkurbeln gesehen.
ich kann pauschal nicht mal sagen wie weit dieser geflüchtet ist, ich kann nur sagen das es übelst weit wahr.
erst dann wurde mir halbwegs klar was da am anderen ende zappelt.
ich wahr dennoch (den umständen entsprechend) ruhig und gelassen.
plötzlich lies er sich sehr leicht herpumpen und ergriff doch nochmal die flucht in richtung bucht, aber so das von meinem standort aus die schnur über ca. 10 m ins wasser ragende steine ging.
so hätte ich niemals den fisch landen können, also sc****s drauf und ab auf die steine.
da es regnete und es dunkel wie sau wahr hats mich auf den weg auf den rutschigen steinen 2 auf die schnautze gepfeffert (mitten im drill) und als ich angekommen wahr, wahr auch der fisch müde und ich sah ihn.
ICH SAH IHN!!! und DANN erst wurde ich hecktisch und nervös.
nun, wie soll ich keschern, ich hatte nen festen standpunkt und jeder weitere schritt währe fatal gewesen.
also ich rief meine freundin (INS WASSER SAMT KLAMOTTEN IM DUNKELN IM REGEN) sie solle doch bitte schnellstmöglich keschern. nach paar sekunden und 3x ausrutschen kam auch sie klatschnass an und kescherte den fisch.
nun standen wir da, nass, im wasser mit schuhe,fisch, kescher und rute.
auch der weg ans ufer wahr mit paar schrammen verbunden.
um 00:05 bin ich am ufer angekommen.

naja was solls, ICH FAND ES WAHR ES WERT meine freundin hoffe ich auch :q

und wie gesagt, im nachhinein is es lustig.


----------



## jongens (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fing vor einer Woche einen 44Pf Spiegler und der war 1.03m lang. Naja vielleicht war der 44 Pfünder auch einfach nur extrem fett.




oder er war noch voller Laich...|rolleyes#6


----------



## carprun (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

morgen.hab mir grad wieder ne nacht um die ohren gehauen,und die zweite nacht ohne fisch.die mäuler sind wie zugenagelt.


----------



## martinspro (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So jetzt gehts los an See...Bericht und Bilder folgen nachher


----------



## martinspro (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tja nix Bilder  Karpfen sind schön im Laichgeschäft....keine Bisse keine fische  aber nächste Woche gehts wieder los ....ich hoffe ihr konntet mehr fangen .


----------



## Taskin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



martinspro schrieb:


> Karpfen sind schön im Laichgeschäft.


 

hmmm|kopfkrat bei uns sind se schon fertig...


----------



## Schleie! (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War auch ne Nacht draußen - garnix.

Hatte früh gegen halb 11 nen Biss, allerdings zog der geradewegs über die Muschelbank und hat genau schön mittig das Vorfach durchgesäbelt.


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mir gings ähnlich, ich hab einen dicken im Geäst verloren. Hab eine halbe stunde vom Boot aus versucht ihn frei zu bekommen aber keine Chance, wenigsten konnte ich ihn noch sehen, schätze über 30 wird er gehabt haben. Echt schade !!!
2 Fische sind es Netto geworden, 15 und 18 Pfund


----------



## Notung (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Taskin schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab montag und dienstag (31.05 / 01.06) mal am Rothsee gefischt und konnte ein schönes ergebniss erzielen.
> auch meine PB marke konnte ich toppen.
> ...



Hallo,
vielleicht soltest du dir mal eine Abhakmatte kaufen!!
Gruß


----------



## EuroCarpeR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Yeah, ich bin seit 18 Nächten udn 23 Tagen Fischlos...


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

oh man habts ihr gut


----------



## JerkerHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und woher willst Du wissen das er keine Abhakmatte hat ?


----------



## Kleiner-Fischer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so jetzt gehts richtig los, 
2 Waller und 13 Karpfen aber leider keiner über 60 cm


----------



## Notung (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Und woher willst Du wissen das er keine Abhakmatte hat ?



Hallo,
sieht doch ein Blinder,
das er keine hat!
Gruß


----------



## Taskin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht soltest du dir mal eine Abhakmatte kaufen!!
> Gruß


 
Hallo, ich hab eine, auch einen ordentlichen kescher, leider hatte ich ausgerechnet an diesen tag dies alles nicht dabei, da ich eigentlich auf wels aus wahr.
trotzdem hab ich darauf geachtet, sie ins feuchte graß zu legen und feucht zu halten.
auserdem hats eh fast durch geregnet.


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich würd mich nicht rechtfertigen...hat eh immer jemand was auszusetzen  Ich bin einfach dankbar für die Bilder und fertig  Dickes Petrii


----------



## Taskin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

stimmt auch wider 
ich hab jedenfalls ein sauberes gewissen.

ein digges petri zurück #h


----------



## Schleie! (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Denke mal, dass jeder hier wissen müsste, dass Taskin sehr pfleglich mit seinen Fischen umgeht. von daher


----------



## Taskin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Pfleglich??? fehlt nur noch das ich ihnen ne tetanusimpfung mit auf dem weg gebe 

ne mal im ernst die is sonst immer dabei, und wenn ich was nicht packe, ist es der fehlende respekt den wunderschönen geschöpfen gegenüber.
und so wie ich sind hir fast alle an board, das weis ich auch, deswegen bin ich hir ja so gerne:m

nochmals ein waidgerechtes petri an alle


----------



## Nico HB (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Den hier hat mein Kumpel letze Nacht gefangen

*Wann:*06.06.2010  04:15Uhr
*Wo:* In der Nähe von Bremen
*Wer:*Mein Kumpel
*Mondphase:*?
*Windrichtung:*Windstill
*Wassertemperatur:*?
*Womit:*Erdbeer Pop Up von Cormoran am Chod Rig
*Gewicht:*29,5Pfund sein neuer PB


----------



## Syntac (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Taskin:

auch auf diesem Weg nochmal dicke Glückwünsche!


----------



## Matze1907 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ma ne frage isst ihr auch die fische oder macht ihr nur wegen dem geilen drill?


----------



## marcus7 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Matze1907 schrieb:


> ma ne frage isst ihr auch die fischer oder macht ihr nur wegen dem geilen drill?


 

da wären wir ja Kannibalen :q


----------



## Matze1907 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ohh habs schnell geändert


----------



## Taskin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Matze1907 schrieb:


> ma ne frage isst ihr auch die fische oder macht ihr nur wegen dem geilen drill?


 

natürlich wird jeder einzelne gegessen, zudem das zurücksetzten ja verboten ist|rolleyes


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Taskin schrieb:


> natürlich wird jeder einzelne gegessen, zudem das zurücksetzten ja verboten ist|rolleyes


eigentlich fallen sie meistens beim fotoshooting aus versehen wieder ins wasser#c


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hier noch ein paar fischen der letzten tage
  karpfen 14,16,18,23 und 28 pfund

alle auf selfmade-boilies in der nähe von hamburg gefangen.


----------



## Tino (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Matze1907 schrieb:


> ma ne frage isst ihr auch die fische oder macht ihr nur wegen dem geilen drill?




Bei mir werden sie geräuchert.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar fischen der letzten tage
> karpfen 14,16,18,23 und 28 pfund
> 
> alle auf selfmade-boilies in der nähe von hamburg gefangen.



Hi,
Glückwunsch , das sind ja durchweg kapitale #6

Liegt es an den selfmade-boilies ? 
Schick mir mal ne handvoll zu |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

also ich kann dir gerne mal welche schicken von den kugeln.
läuft aber wirklich gut die letzten tage.
sind noch lange nicht alle von den letzten tagen, die bilder von den grasern sind noch auf der anderen cam und die hat meine bessere hälfte zur zeit am wickel, aber da werde ich die fotos auch morgen herunterziehen.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> also ich kann dir gerne mal welche schicken von den kugeln.
> läuft aber wirklich gut die letzten tage.
> .



Hi,
habe dir ne PN geschickt .

Super , und ich konnte bei uns nicht an den Vereinssee , die hatten ein Wettangeln über 3 Tage #q
Musste notgedrungen in der Maas auf Zander angeln 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hatte auch noch einen graser erwischt, schöne fisch, toller drill auch dieser  wieder auf selfmade-boilies.


----------



## Matze1907 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

kennt jemand ein gutes karpfengewässer in nordhessen?


----------



## Dorbel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Am samstag abend waren Aal angeln ich gleich zum anfang  karpfenrute mit Frolic am haar raus 15mins später glocke geht rute gebogen bremse schleift ich glocke ab anhieb ( überflüssig ) 30 minuten drill am ufer grad kescher ins wasser und Noch eine reise macht er aber in die bäume rein ich voller mut gib dir angel ab und ab ins wasser in die bäume geschwommen karpfen gepackt ans ufer gebracht was hab ich da im arm n 30 Pfünder :'D Foto leider nicht gemacht wollte ihn nicht noch  mehr stressen :x wa n schöner abend ( zum aal angeln nebenbei 6 aale gefangen ) Sowas hat man immer gerne


----------



## angelverrückter96 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war eine Nacht am Bagersee und konnte ein 5 und einen 10 Pfünder ( Bild ) überlisten. Beide Fische fing ich auf Hartmais.
Leider schaue ich ein bischen behindert da ich voll in die Sonne geschaut habe und  nen miesen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht habe der ist jetzt zum Glück weg


----------



## Taskin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@teilzeitgott, würde ich am wasser sitzen, und du würdest vorbeikommen, und mich mit dem blick anschauen, wie aufm ersten bild mit dem 28er..... ICH WÜRDE VON DIR WEGRENNEN AUS ANGST DAS DU MIR GLEICH WAS ANTUST

Wahr nur spaß, echt tolle fische, auch allen anderen PETRI zu ihren fängen :m


----------



## Flacho (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,

hier 2 Fische vom Wochenende. Der Spiegler hatte 28 pfd der Schuppi etwas über 30.
Es waren die ersen Karpfen an dieses Gewässer, die ich auf Grund gefangen habe. Auch der sprung von durchschnittlich um die 10 pfd auf die beiden Klopper, macht mich für die Zukunft optimistisch.
Übrigends, der Schuppi hat genau wärend des Fotografierens des Spieglers gebissen. Zum glück stand mein Schwager neben mir und konnte den Fisch sicher landen


----------



## skibus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ teilzeitgott

sehr schöne fische dabei - aber naja ob ich den 14pfünder aus februar 2009 ( wie es auf dem foto steht ) hier rein posten würde


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann : 03.06
Wo : Deutschland 
Gewicht : 38 pfd
Wassertemperatur : 21°C
Im Moment mein PB  haben aber auch noch einen 44 Pfd gefangen


----------



## biggold (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Flacho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier 2 Fische vom Wochenende. Der Spiegler hatte 28 pfd der Schuppi etwas über 30.
> Es waren die ersen Karpfen an dieses Gewässer, die ich auf Grund gefangen habe. Auch der sprung von durchschnittlich um die 10 pfd auf die beiden Klopper, macht mich für die Zukunft optimistisch.
> ...




nur wollte dein schwager nicht aufs bild, richtig?! sehr bescheiden, gefällt mir! zwei super schöne fische, und nebenbei auch sehr schöne bilder! petri heil von mir!


----------



## biggold (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpdreamcatcher schrieb:


> Wann : 03.06
> Wo : Deutschland
> Gewicht : 38 pfd
> Wassertemperatur : 21°C
> Im Moment mein PB  haben aber auch noch einen 44 Pfd gefangen



glückwunsch, toller fisch mit ebenfalls schönem hintergrund. sehr gelungen. weiter so! 21°C haben "meine" gewässer noch nicht, hoffe aber bald, um auch mal wieder einen an der 40er marke zu landen.


----------



## Gemini (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



skibus schrieb:


> @ teilzeitgott
> 
> sehr schöne fische dabei - aber naja ob ich den 14pfünder aus februar 2009 ( wie es auf dem foto steht ) hier rein posten würde



Du Super-Sherlock, schau dir mal die Wiese an, saftig grün, oder? Bei mir hats im Februar anders ausgesehen. 

Mein alter Herr bekommt das auch nicht gereiht dass er Datum und Zeit neu einstellen muss wenn der Akku mal leer war. 2 Posts und dann so was nachhaltiges, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Schneidy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte heute nach einem Monat endlich wieder einen Karpfen überlisten
Um ca. 23.30 gab es einen Vollrun und nach echt geilem 30 Min.!!! Drill (Baum,sowie zwei Seerosenfelder) konnte ich diesen schönen Spiegler landen

Maße 80 cm und 20 Pfd.


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Taskin schrieb:


> @teilzeitgott, würde ich am wasser sitzen, und du würdest vorbeikommen, und mich mit dem blick anschauen, wie aufm ersten bild mit dem 28er..... ICH WÜRDE VON DIR WEGRENNEN AUS ANGST DAS DU MIR GLEICH WAS ANTUST
> 
> Wahr nur spaß, echt tolle fische, auch allen anderen PETRI zu ihren fängen :m




 der böse blick war keine absicht- das lag mehr daran das der karpfen sich gerade vom acker machen wollte und ich ihn mit ach und krach festhalten konnte.

ps.:
und der 14 pfünder stammt nicht aus februar 2009, erstens steht da als datum 2.1.2009 und zweistens hatte ich mir die cam am tag davor erst gekauft und noch nicht das richtige datum eingestellt.
hast du schon einmal einen tag mitten im winter gesehen an dem das gras grün ist ohne ende, die sonne vom himmel brutzelt und die angler im shirt am wasser sitzen ???


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> hast du schon einmal einen tag mitten im winter gesehen an dem das gras grün ist ohne ende, die sonne vom himmel brutzelt und die angler im shirt am wasser sitzen ???



Hi,
ja , in Spanien schon erlebt :m
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moin udo 
ja in spanien soll es sonwas wie sonne auch in januar - februar geben, aber leider leider war das kein angelurlaub in spanien 
das mit den boilies versuche ich bis donnerstag zu schaffen, kann es aber nicht ganz versp0rechen weil ich die meisten erst noch rollen muß damit du auch von den besten sorten von mir jeweils welche dabei hast.
ich habe zwar gerollte fertig die sind aber immer zu 3 kg packeten eingepackt und eingefroren.
aber ich mache mich heute abend nach der arbeit noch ran und gucke was ich tun kann.
falls es nix werden sollte dann schreib mir bitte den nächsten termin wann du wieder hier im lande bist, dann schicke ich sie rechtzeitig los.
lieben gruß jürgen

ps.: carpdreamcatcher superschöner fisch, petri auch an alle anderen


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



biggold schrieb:


> glückwunsch, toller fisch mit ebenfalls schönem hintergrund. sehr gelungen. weiter so! 21°C haben "meine" gewässer noch nicht, hoffe aber bald, um auch mal wieder einen an der 40er marke zu landen.


dankedanke.   mein gewässer hat auch an der tiefsten stelle nur 1,50m und wärmt sich deshalb auf wie eine badewanne. wir konnten innerhalb der 3 tage am wasser 14 fische überlisten davon 6 über 30 pfd. hier mal der dickste


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,
super , würde mich freuen wenns noch klappen würde.
Wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm , die Karpfen bei uns können ja nicht  wegschwimmen :q
Bin meist von Donnterstag bis Sonntag in NL , den Rest der Woche in Deutschland.
Zumindest noch die nächsten Wochen , spätestens ab August kehren wir Deutschland für immer den Rücken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rostocker_jung (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ahoi!

Hat jemand Erfahrung beim Karpfenangeln in der Warnow? Kann vielleicht ja mal jemand was dazu sagen. Köder, Fangmöglichkeiten, besondere Orte und Tages-/Nachtzeit wären sehr gut.

Danke schon mal!

Petri#h


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Carpdreamcatcher

Toller Fisch, aber dein Gesichtsausdruck sieht stark nach 50 Bier aus


----------



## Flacho (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



biggold schrieb:


> nur wollte dein schwager nicht aufs bild, richtig?! sehr bescheiden, gefällt mir! zwei super schöne fische, und nebenbei auch sehr schöne bilder! petri heil von mir!



So war es. Er meinte ist ja dein Fisch. Auch wenn er ihn gedrillt hat. "Die Vorarbeit hast du geleistet also ist es dein Fisch." so seine Aussage.
Ein Drillbild hat meine Frau aber von ihm gemacht.


----------



## biggold (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Taskin schrieb:


> @teilzeitgott, würde ich am wasser sitzen, und du würdest vorbeikommen, und mich mit dem blick anschauen, wie aufm ersten bild mit dem 28er..... ICH WÜRDE VON DIR WEGRENNEN AUS ANGST DAS DU MIR GLEICH WAS ANTUST
> 
> Wahr nur spaß, echt tolle fische, auch allen anderen PETRI zu ihren fängen :m




aus erfahrung weiß ich, dass man dort an der elbregion, an der teilzeitgott des öffteren fischt, diesen blick braucht um weit aus gefährlicher gestalten, welche auf deinen spot, dein tackle oder dein proviant scharf sind, von dir fern zu halten.

spass bei seite! tatsächlich gibt es außer den krabben dort diese stöhrenfriede zu hauf. hauptsächlich am geestachter stauwerk (ob nun vor oder hinter ist egal) und am warmen auslass vom kraftwerk krümmel.

ich werde deshalb dort nie wieder angeln.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
was für ein Brummer , da kannste ja 2 oder 3 draus machen :q
Meine ist vielleicht ein drittel davon 
Gruß Udo


----------



## heuki1983 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*







So ich hab auch mal einen gefangen ^^

Nicht der grösste, aber es kann ja bekanntlich nur besser werden !!


Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moin moin liebe angelgemeinde.
heute morgen gelang mit ein ungewöhnlicher fang.
gegen 10 uhr morgens fang ein circa 8 kg schweres exemplar gefallen an einen einzelnen selfmade boilies auf meinem küchentisch   
nach kurzen aber heftigen kampf konnte ich meinen fang relativ sicher landen.
natürlich habe ich das teil zurückgesetzt.
pro catch & realese !!!!
8 kg und um die 70zig cm


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin moin liebe angelgemeinde.
> heute morgen gelang mit ein ungewöhnlicher fang.
> gegen 10 uhr morgens fang ein circa 8 kg schweres exemplar gefallen an einen einzelnen selfmade boilies auf meinem küchentisch
> nach kurzen aber heftigen kampf konnte ich meinen fang relativ sicher landen.
> ...



Hi,
wieso steht mein Beitrag vor deinem obwohl ich auf deinen geantwortet hatte ;+;+;+
Egal , ich bin jetzt Richtung NL unterwegs , bis später mal #h
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich mußte da noch etwas ändern am beitrag udo 
ist ein netter brummer nicht wahr ???
deine boilies sind soweit fertig udo, ich schicke sie dir dann zum nächsten donnerstag raus, die sind vorher nicht wirklich trocken geworden.
ich sende sie dir dienstag, dann sollten sie ja bis donnerstag bei dir sein.
lieben gruß jürgen.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich mußte da noch etwas ändern am beitrag udo
> ist ein netter brummer nicht wahr ???
> deine boilies sind soweit fertig udo, ich schicke sie dir dann zum nächsten donnerstag raus, die sind vorher nicht wirklich trocken geworden.
> ich sende sie dir dienstag, dann sollten sie ja bis donnerstag bei dir sein.
> lieben gruß jürgen.



Hallo Jürgen ,
super , freut mich #6

Wo haste den Brummer denn gefangen ? 
Sieht ja sehr gut genährt aus , hat sich wohl immer am Futterplatz aufgehalten :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ja, das teil lauert immer in der nähe wenn ich meine boilies trockne 
kann daran liegen das ich ihr hin und wieder was von ihrem katzenfutter klaue ;-)


----------



## Hulk93 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bin gestern mal nur mit Brot, Rute, Rolle, Kescher, Schnur und Haken an unser vereinsgewässer um zusehen ob bei dieser hitze an der oberfläche was geht. Und tatsächlich es dauerte keine halbe stunde (ca. 17:30 Uhr) da hat ich auch schon einen schönen graskarpfen an der rute. Dadurch dass der graser so radau gemacht hat, suchten die andern oberflächenkarpfen schnell das weite und ich konnte keinen weiteren mehr fangen  Trotzdem ist es eines der geilsten Gefühle beim angeln wenn der Fisch sein Maul ausstreckt und dein Brot von der Oberfläche frisst und wieder abtaucht.  ca. 70 cm lang und 3,5 kg nicht der größte, aber ein guter anfang #6


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner fisch den du da gefangen hast 
und lass dir von solchen miesepetern deinen fang nicht schlecht reden.
Zwar is es besser mit ner matte aber man muss auch bedenken mit 16 fährt man nicht immer mit nem kombi zum angeln sondern auch mal mim fahrad oder geht zufuß und da möcht ich euch mal hören wenn ihr da noch ne abhakmatte mit schleppen müsst. 
also nich immer gleich nörgeln 
MFG Henry


----------



## Tino (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Das war mir klar, dass du immer alles richtig machst.

Zum Glück...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ all

Wir hatten das Thema " benörgeln von Bildern " grad aktuell im Moderatorenkreis besprochen, weil es - insgesamt - immer mehr zunimmt. 

*Damit ihr alle Bescheid wisst, wird dulden das nicht mehr.*

Jeder hat das Recht, so zu angeln wie er möchte. Ob man Fische abschlägt oder zurücksetzt, ob man sie auf die Wiese legt, oder ne Abhakmatte benutzt ist jedem selber überlassen. 

Wem ein Foto nicht gefällt, der möge es ignorieren. 

Es ist definitiv nicht die Aufgabe der User, andere mit Moralgedönse vollzupacken. 

Wir agieren hier mit Fischen, nicht mit Neugeborenen und auch nicht mit Kristallvasen. Wem das nicht gefällt und wer den Anblick eines toten oder auf dem Boden liegenden Fisches nicht erträgt, der suche sich bitte ein anderes Forum. 

Wirklich kritische Bilder werden durch die Moderatoren früher oder später gelöscht. Was wirklich kritisch ist, das entscheiden wir.


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Wir hatten das Thema " benörgeln von Bildern " grad aktuell im Moderatorenkreis besprochen, weil es - insgesamt - immer mehr zunimmt.
> 
> ...



ja, recht hast du.
war aber auch kein angriff, sondern mehr ein tipp, wie man auch ohne großes geld sowas wie ne abhakmatte ersetzen kann.
aber das genörgel an den bildern wird echt immer schlimmer!!!!


----------



## j4ni (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin,

das hier passt glaube ich ganz gut in die Diskussion, wobei die "Diskussion" dann doch bitte woanders als im Fang-Threat geführt werden sollte!

Also viel Spass am Wasser...denn sonst macht es keinen Sinn!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Richtig Jan,

das ist hier im Fangthread auch kein Diskussionsthema sondern war eine klare Moderatorenanweisung. 
Der von Dir verfasste und verlinkte Beitrag ist richtig und gut, und dort kann gerne auch im Rahmen der Forenregeln diskutiert werden.

Hier nicht.


----------



## schäfti (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war auch endlich erfolgreich:vik:
zwar scho her bilder gingen aber net rüberziehen.
*Wann: 29.5
Wo:  *vereinsgewässer oberfranken
*Wer:Ich*
*Mondphase: *es war tag
*Windrichtung: *von der front ka ...
*Wassertemperatur:*  kein thermometer dabei gehabt 
*Womit:* Pose mit Mais
*Größe: *43 cm
*Gewicht: *5pfd


----------



## thor1988bzbg (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

die katze oder was es mal sein sollte ist der hammer! ! !
mords ding! :-D


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
bei mir hat nach etlichen Schleien auch mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## KaiAllround (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir hat nach etlichen Schleien auch mal wieder ein Karpfen gebissen.
> Gruß Udo



Was hat der denn am Maul? Sieht ja übel aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Was hat der denn am Maul? Sieht ja übel aus




Die Auswirkungen von konsequentem C&R . . .

#h#h


----------



## Dorbel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute morgen beim angeln Wollte ich meine köder überprüfen 1. rute 2. rute alles ok 3. rute nehm ich in die hand bremse zu blicke auf die Rolle was wa passiert ? KOMPLETT leer gezogen Ich staune und konnte ein
9Pfünder landen  leider ohne foto wollte ihn nicht stressen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hast du keine Bissanzeiger?|kopfkrat

Trotzdem Petri Heil.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jo ausserdem ist es blödsinn den Freilauf bzw. die Bremse so lose zu machen in meinen Augen typischer Anfängerfehler.Der Karpfen soll sich dadurch sicher haken und nicht machen können was er will.Meine Drill und Bremseinstellung wenn Rute aufm Pod liegt ist quasi identisch Rolle komplett zu leeren also umöglich vorher ist der Karpfen müde oder ab.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Jo ausserdem ist es blödsinn den Freilauf bzw. die Bremse so lose zu machen in meinen Augen typischer Anfängerfehler.Der Karpfen soll sich dadurch sicher haken und nicht machen können was er will.Meine Drill und Bremseinstellung wenn Rute aufm Pod liegt ist quasi identisch Rolle komplett zu leeren also umöglich vorher ist der Karpfen müde oder ab.



Hi,
da hätte ich mal ne Frage zu |supergri

Wenn ich das so mit meinem Billig Pod machen würde zieht der Karpfen mir das komplette Pod ins Wasser.
Wie ist das denn zu verhindern ?
Ich habe meinen Freilauf so weit zu das der karpfen gerade noch Schnur abziehen kann ohne das er mir das Pod ins Wasser zieht.
Würde den Freilauf auch gerne straffer einstellen , eben damit der Karpfen beim Run nicht direkt ins Schilf flüchten kann , aber dann reisst er mir den kompletten Pod ins Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mach dein Pod schwer, z.B. mit einem Sandsack, oder fixiere es mir Häringen im Boden. Die Ruten werden dann durch besonder Auflagen an der Abschlusskappe gehalten, die den Rutengriff dort etwas einklemmen. So kannst du den Freilauf härter einstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jupp.

Oder du nimmst, statt des klapprigen Pods zwei stabile Banksticks . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
einklemmen kann ich die Ruten , hatte mir extra diesen dünnen Auflagen  gekauft , Problem ist einfach das ein Karpfen meinen komletten Pod so ins Wasser  ziehen könnte wenn ich den Freilauf zu straff einstelle.

Beschweren wäre eine Möglichkeit , aber ich möchte nicht noch mehr  Krempel mit ans Wasser schleppen.
Heringe ist ne gute Idee , die würde ich mit dem gebogenen Ende auch am Pod befestigt bekommen.

Blanksticks wäre eine Möglichkeit , aber ich möchte ja Karpfenprofi sein  , die haben Pods 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Blanksticks wäre eine Möglichkeit , aber ich möchte ja Karpfenprofi sein  , die haben Pods
> 
> Gruß Udo




Ääääähhhhh . . . .|kopfkrat

Nö.:m

Schöne Edelstahl Banksticks machen auch was her.   

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja , solche Edelstahl Blanksticks hatte ich gestern noch neben mir stehen , sahen aber nach selbstgebauten aus , sehr edel.

Aber die bekomme ich nicht überall in den Boden , wir haben viele Ansitzplätze gepflastert.
Im Hintergrund vom Bild sieht man das.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carp_fisher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi 

Udo du bist der Schleienflüsterer|supergri,wunderschöne Fische Petri dazu!

Gruss CF


----------



## alex-racer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h

so hab auch zwei fische von den letzten zwei wochen


----------



## Dorbel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Doch ich habe mit glocke geangelt und ich dachte mir da klingelt was wenn was beißt aber hat nix gemacht i.wie nur leer gezogen hab die bremse Ziemlich zu gehabt so dass er mit ne menge kraft ziehen kann Da dachte ih dass sowies garnich passieren kann


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Dorbel: Und wieviel meter Schnur hat der Karpfen da gezogen? Das ist ja fast unvorstellbar.....
Und mit Glocke angelt man da nicht. oO


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi
Ich war heute Morgen mal wieder los. Konnte einen Schuppenkarpfen mit ca 3kg fangen. Als Köder diente mir ein Selfmade Fischboilie.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch wiedermal los.
17, 12 und 30 pfund! ich hab endlich wiedermal richtig zugeschlagen :vik:einen extrem harten, heftigen drill hatte ich mit dem großen.... hat bei fast geschlossener bremse (konnte grade so mit der hand schnur runter ziehen) einen fullrun hingelegt! gut das ich die rute angeschnallt hatte.... absolut geil


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich war gerade auch mal wieder für 3 Stunden am Wasser .
Ergebnis 3 Karpfen , einen ist mir im Drill leider ausgestiegen.
Köder waren wie immer Pellets |supergri
Bilder folgen gleich 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*


----------



## colognecarp (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nimmst du für 3 Stunden ein Zelt mit ?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich habe gar kein Zelt 

War vom holländischen Kollegen neben mir , der hat mir auch seine abhakmatte zur Verfügung gesellt und beim Keschern geholfen #6
Gibt auch nette holländische Kollegen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war heute ne nacht los 
konnten zu zweit 35 karpfen kurz vorm laichen erwischen, wo sie noch mal richtig zugeschlagen haben
der größte 16 pf


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> war heute ne nacht los
> konnten zu zweit 35 karpfen kurz vorm laichen erwischen,



Hi,
herzlichen Glückwunsch , muss ja ein Traumgewässer sein .
Alle 20 Minuten einen Karpfen an der Angel und das 10 Stunden durch #6
Na ja , ich fange schon sehr gut wenn ich in 3 Stunden 3 Karpfen fange , Respekt Jungs .
Gruß Udo


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Udo561 hallo was für eine pelletgroösse benutzt du ? thx


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch , muss ja ein Traumgewässer sein .
> Alle 20 Minuten einen Karpfen an der Angel und das 10 Stunden durch #6
> Na ja , ich fange schon sehr gut wenn ich in 3 Stunden 3 Karpfen fange , Respekt Jungs .
> Gruß Udo




Also ich hätte keine Lust alle 10 Minuten fürn Fisch unter 16 Pfund aufzustehen.

Konnte dann auch noch einen binnen 48 Stunden überlisten, hatte noch einen kleinen Waller, ca. 80 cm, als Beifang. Bei schönstem Wetter!


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Tante Edit fällt grad ein,

den hier durfte ich Drillen an meines Nachbars Ruten, der mir seine Funkbox in die Hand drückte und kurz mal weg war.

19 Pfd.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Also ich hätte keine Lust alle 10 Minuten fürn Fisch unter 16 Pfund aufzustehen.



Hi,
tja, an schlafen war wohl nicht zu denken |supergri
Ich finde es genial , hatte ich noch nie gehört das man die ganze Nacht durch alle paar Minuten einen Karpfen an der Rute haben kann.
Muss ein geniales Gewässer sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> @ Udo561 hallo was für eine pelletgroösse benutzt du ? thx



Hi,
alle mit 16 mm gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Joa wie mans nimmt, dann lieber mit der Matchrute oder der Heavy-Feeder dran, denn so kleine Fische machen an ner Rute von 2.75 lbs oder 3.00 lbs nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Obwohl es natürlich auch unter den Kleinen wahre Kämpfer gibt, was auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein dürfte.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Joa wie mans nimmt, dann lieber mit der Matchrute oder der Heavy-Feeder dran, denn so kleine Fische machen an ner Rute von 2.75 lbs oder 3.00 lbs nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Obwohl es natürlich auch unter den Kleinen wahre Kämpfer gibt, was auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein dürfte.



Hi,
ich hatte heute mit einem Karpfen echt Probleme , der hatte "nur" 19 Pfund , zog aber wie verrückt ab.
Habe da echt fast 15 Minuten gebraucht bis er im Kescher war , Problem war das er immer wieder in die Seerosen wollte.
Zudem angele ich direkt am Schilf , ich habe gerade mal 2 Meter Platz dazwischen um den Fisch zu keschern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



> dann lieber mit der Matchrute oder der Heavy-Feeder dran



Also das ist mal ein vergleich...Matchrute hat vllt 20-30g Wurfgewicht, ne Heavyfeeder ab 140g aufwärts...das ist mehr als eine Karpfenrute mit 3lbs, ist dir das klar?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Udo, ich sach ja, is unterschiedlich. Ich hab den 22er von mir bestimmt 20 Minuten gedrillt.

@ Schleie

Mag ja sein, aber da zum Karpfenangeln auf Grund eine Festblei Montage in Erwägung gezogen wird, sollte man lieber zur Heavy Feeder greifen um auch schwere Bleie am Futterkorb fischen zu können. Und Wurfgewicht AB 140 Gramm glaub ich eher weniger.


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



> Und Wurfgewicht AB 140 Gramm glaub ich eher weniger.



Na dann schau dir mal Heavyfeederruten an. Das sind Ruten, mit denen du Futterkörbe mit teilweise 80g oder mehr auf große Distanzen wirfst. und um den Anhieb auch noch auf 80 oder 100m durchzubringen haben die einen kräftigen Blank, nur die Spitze ist weich.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also ich kenne einige, die Shimano Beastmaster (glaub ich) hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 110 Gramm. Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich angele ja auch mit Futterspirale und Pellet am Haar.
Ich würde da keine was auch immer für ne Spezialrute benutzen , funktioniert auch mit einer ganz normalen Karpfenrute.
Meine Futterspirale hat ein Eigengewicht von 40 Gramm , mit Futter so um die 100 Gramm.
Die werfe ich ohne Probleme mit meiner 2.75 lbs Rute.
Gruß Udo


----------



## milos2009 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte 3 monate lang mit einer normalen Feederrute bis 60 WG geangelt und habe meine Karpfen ohne Probleme rausgeholt und da waren welche von 10 und 12kg dabei.


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> tja, an schlafen war wohl nicht zu denken |supergri
> Ich finde es genial , hatte ich noch nie gehört das man die ganze Nacht durch alle paar Minuten einen Karpfen an der Rute haben kann.
> Muss ein geniales Gewässer sein.
> Gruß Udo


wir hatten angefüttert und waren über 20 h dort also 1,75 fische pro stunde aber meistens hatten wir doppeldrills ne halbe stunde lang und dann erstma nixmer

es ist ein satzi verseuchter vereinssee - ich angel da nur ein paar mal im jahr um was auszuprobieren, weil über 20pf ist nichts drin und die kleinen nerven wie sau  ausserdem sind da viele kochtopfangler und am ende vom jahr fängt man fast nixmer


@ milos: hab schon karpefn mit über 20pf an ner barschspinnrute mit 15g WG gefangen - wenn man drillen kann ist es kein problem


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Udo die 16mm gibt es fast nur in Halibuttpellets!Benutzt du auch solche?danke


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
nein , ich kaufe meine Pellets in Holland.
Steht eben nur drauf das es Karpfenpellets sind , sind aber auf keinen Fall Heilbuttpellets.
Gruß Udo


----------



## milos2009 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> wir hatten angefüttert und waren über 20 h dort also 1,75 fische pro stunde aber meistens hatten wir doppeldrills ne halbe stunde lang und dann erstma nixmer
> 
> es ist ein satzi verseuchter vereinssee - ich angel da nur ein paar mal im jahr um was auszuprobieren, weil über 20pf ist nichts drin und die kleinen nerven wie sau  ausserdem sind da viele kochtopfangler und am ende vom jahr fängt man fast nixmer
> 
> ...




Jo wenn man drillen kann ist es nicht so schwer und kommt auch auf das GEwicht an einen 30 pfund Karpfen denke ich würde die Spitze an zu brechen oder direkt durchbrechen


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte diesen Kollegen letztes Wochenende auf Schwimmbrot etwa 1 Meter vor meinen Füßen erwischen, nachdem ich schätzungsweise eine halbe oder dreiviertel stunde regungslos in der prallen sonne stand 
Spiegler hatte 10 Pfund


----------



## me_fo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Konnte von gestern bis heute 3 Schuppenkarpfen verhaften. Keine großen, dafür aber schöne Fische!

*Wann:* 13.-14.06.2010
*Wo:* See bei Hamburg
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Neumond
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur:* 20
*Womit: Tigernuss*
* Größe:* nicht gemessen
*Gewicht: 6, 9 und 11 Pfund
*


----------



## baumii (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Leider kommt mein Kumpel mit meinem Handy nicht klar, egal. Habe Gestern meinen schwersten Karpfen gefangen,ca 7kg. Beifänge waren 4 Schleien und eine Brasse. Nächstes mal wird die ''leichtzubedienende'' Cam mitgenommen. Gefangen auf Scopex Boilie in 20mm.

@Kumpel: Danke das ich am Privatsee angeln darf, und schöne Störe die dort rumschwimmen


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



milos2009 schrieb:


> kommt auch auf das GEwicht an einen 30 pfund Karpfen denke ich würde die Spitze an zu brechen oder direkt durchbrechen


wieso soll sie brechen?  mann muss nur die bremse der rolle entsprechend einstellen und alles wird gut:m


----------



## Dorbel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die Rute ist nur da um auszuwerfen den rest macht die rolle ;D Beispiel:
Billige Rolle Teure Rute Bringt nix
Teure Rolle billige Rute Super
Auch n ast würde gehen wenn du die rolle dort ran kriegst von daher finde ich dass ' Idiotisch kann brechen ' beim drillen is die bremse ja nicht ganz zu DD


----------



## marcus7 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die Rute ist auch wichtig. Die Mischung machts.


----------



## Schleie! (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Die Rute ist nur da um auszuwerfen den rest macht die rolle ;D Beispiel:
> Billige Rolle Teure Rute Bringt nix
> Teure Rolle billige Rute Super
> Auch n ast würde gehen wenn du die rolle dort ran kriegst von daher finde ich dass ' Idiotisch kann brechen ' beim drillen is die bremse ja nicht ganz zu DD



Das ist totaler Käse, was du da sagst.
Deine Rute muss auch gut sein, denn sie muss die Schläge der Fische abfedern, sonst schlitzen dir die Fische aus du Nase. Ebenso muss sich die Rute beim werfen aufladen, damit du auf Entfernung kommst. Schwabbeln sollte sie auch nicht, sonst haste Probleme beim Werfen.


----------



## Dorbel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich sage ja zum WERFEN muss sie gut sein gut inner hand liegen aber 70% macht dir rolle aus..


----------



## EuroCarpeR (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Junge, die Rechnung geht nich auf. Was muss denn die Rolle können? Bremse und Kurbel, das braucht ne Rolle. Die Rute muss den Fisch abfedern, muss robust aber dennoch weich im Rückgrat sein (ausser starke Distanzruten). 

Wie einer der Vorredner schon sagte, die MISCHUNG machts.
Eine gute Rute und eine gute Rolle ist eine gute Kombination.


----------



## Schleie! (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Ich sage ja zum WERFEN muss sie gut sein gut inner hand liegen aber 70% macht dir rolle aus..



Das is Käse, was du wieder sagst. Du verstehst das nicht.
Die Rute macht mehr Arbeit als die Rolle. Du brauchst die Rute nicht nur zum werfen, sondern zum Drillen des Fisches, sonst is dein Fisch weg!
Ne gute Rolle sollte auch dabei sein, damit das ganze übereinstimmt.


----------



## milos2009 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



> Das ist totaler Käse, was du da sagst.
> Deine Rute muss auch gut sein, denn sie muss die Schläge der Fische abfedern, sonst schlitzen dir die Fische aus du Nase. Ebenso muss sich die Rute beim werfen aufladen, damit du auf Entfernung kommst. Schwabbeln sollte sie auch nicht, sonst haste Probleme beim Werfen.  		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________




Jap da stimme ich dir zu , das stimmt.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mal so

#h


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war auch mal drausen komme nur noch sehr wenig dazu konnte aber denoch punkten


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ach ja hier noch die bolder


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder  . . .

Petri Heil.

#h#h#h


----------



## Schneidy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nachdem mein Auto seit dem WE Schrott ist und ich das Glück habe Donau und RMD Kanal fast vor der Haustür habe habe ich heut früh mal bisserl mit der Feederrute rumgemacht.Muss sagen hat nen mords gaudi gemacht.Habe ca. 10 Grundeln#d, 8 Brassen zwischen 1-4 Pfd und zwei nette Karpfen fangen können.Zudem ist mir nen schöner Hecht entwischt da er das Vorfach zerbissen hat.


68cm 9 Pfd




51cm 6 Pfd


----------



## Jigga2010 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Huhu,

Hier mal einer vom 1 Nightstand von gestern.

Morgen gehts wieder los |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war gerade mal wieder 3 Stunden am Wasser .
Ist schon blöd wenn man alleine am Wasser ist und auf beiden Ruten ein Karpfen beisst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Udo,
Petri Heil zu diesen wunderschönen Fang.
Gruß aus Hanau
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
Danke ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Erik_D (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri, Udo!

Deine Schleien sind ja immer wieder der Hammer :m


----------



## milos2009 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische vorallem immer die Schleien mit der schönen Farbe , du hast dir eine Abhakmatte gekauft ? Oder hast du die schon lange , weil die Fische die du davor fotografiert hast waren im Kescher 

PETRI ...


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



milos2009 schrieb:


> du hast dir eine Abhakmatte gekauft ? Oder hast du die schon lange , weil die Fische die du davor fotografiert hast waren im Kescher
> PETRI ...



Hi , 
die " Abhakmatte " ist der Transportsack von meinem Angelstuhl |supergri
Auseinandergeschnitten und zur Abhakmatte umfunktioniert , reicht aus weil unter der Matte immer reichlich Gras ist.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Nico HB (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo, ich glaub ich muss dich mal besuchen kommen#h


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Petri Udo, ich glaub ich muss dich mal besuchen kommen#h



Hi,
danke .
Ach , mein Vereinsgewässer ist nicht so besonnders , für viele Angler  zu "aufgeräumt" , nicht naturbelassen genug und da man ja alle Fische zurück setzten muss gleicht es einem Karpfenpuff 
So die Meinung einiger User hier aus dem Forum.
Aber egal , ich angele gerne da und erfreue mich an einem aufgeräumten Gewässer ohne Müll und mit einem guten Bestand.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Friedfischschreck (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Udo: Ich sehe du hast dir den Rat mit der Matte zu Herzen genommen. Es muss nicht immer die "Super-Matte von Hersteller XY" sein, sondern es reicht auch eine einfache "Selbstbaukonstruktion". Daumen hoch :m


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Udo: Ich sehe du hast dir den Rat mit der Matte zu Herzen genommen. Es muss nicht immer die "Super-Matte von Hersteller XY" sein, sondern es reicht auch eine einfache "Selbstbaukonstruktion". Daumen hoch :m



Hi,
ich denke auch das es so ausreichend ist , zumal meine Matte immer auf dem Gras liegt.
Weicher Untergrund , so wird sich kein Fisch verletzen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War jetzt von Donnerstag bis heute draußen.

Wassertemperatur: 22°C
Außentemperatur: schwankend zw 20-25°C
Viel Regen 

Gefangen habe ich allerdings nichts weltbewegendes, am ersten Abend 2 kleine Spiegler mit ca 4 Pfund und 2 Graser mit 14Pfund. Am 1. Morgen dann ein Doppelrun, leider hab ich hier den einzigen "Dicken" in der Session dann verloren (so ein mist!!!!) und an der anderen Rute hing wieder nen Satzei. 2. Nacht gab dann noch ein Satzei sowie einen 13Pfünder Spiegler her.

Irgendwie wollten die Fische nicht so richtig, nur kleine Fische am Platz gehabt. Werde mich jetzt mal auf ein anderes Gewässer unseres Vereins konzentrieren.
ps: nen Bild von einem Graser stelle ich nachher on.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Neues von mir.

31, 32, 30, 27, 18


----------



## Dorbel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Superschöne Fische ! 
Konnte gestern 7 karpfen fangen ( um die 15 cm rum ) zwar nicht groß aber ein super zeichen da es eigene nachzucht ist  Sons nix großes gezogen ( fotos nicht da ich die rabauken nicht stressen wollte )


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wir hatten gestern nacht zud ritt 13 Runs, davon 9 Fische. Allerdings nicht die größten, der schwerste war 23Pfund. Bild folgt nachher.


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey,

war auch mal wieder am Wasser, hatte leider anfangs 6 Ausschlitzer nacheinander... Was ich noch nie hatte, aber dann gelang es mir doch einen Freund zu überlisten


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier mal ein Graser von Donnerstag Abend:





Und hier der 23er Spiegler von letzter Nacht:


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mal ein paar von mir

grüße chris


----------



## milos2009 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische die ihr da gefangen habt *neidisch werd* 
ich konnte nicht am Wasser sein da ich am Samstag mit Freunden meinen Geburtstag gefeiert habe und heute mit Familienangehörigen #q


----------



## Syntac (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, mal was schnelles von mir...

Seit 2 Wochen hatte ich geplant, mich mal von aller Arbeit zu Hause für einen Tag zu verabschieden, den Bürostress hinter mir zu lassen und an einem kleineren Fluß bei uns über Nacht auf Karpfen zu gehen. 
Nachdem ich mir von meiner Chefin   den Freitag abend habe absegnen lassen und noch etwas Kleinzeugs und frische Murmeln geordert hatte, stand nichts mehr im Wege. 

Am Donnerstag Abend auf dem Nachhauseweg vom Büro schnell am Fluß angehalten, und nach einer aussichtsreichen Stelle geschaut, an der ich den einen oder anderen Schuppenträger überlisten wollte. 

Eine etwas breitere und tiefere Stelle in einer Außenkurve mit Rückströmung und einem kleinen Seerosenfeld im angrenzenden Flachwasser sollte mir ein paar Fische bringen. 

Am Freitag während des homeoffice-tages war ich die ganze Zeit schon ganz hibbelig gewesen und um halb 6 am Rechner gesessen, damit ich pünktlich Schluss machen konnte. Tackle war schon am Vorabend gepackt, und im Auto verstaut, so dass ich gleich nach Feierabend losdüsen konnte. Gegen Mittag kam dann die Rundmail vom Chef: "Wer sich das Deutschlandspiel anschauen möchte, kann gerne losziehen!" 
Deutschlandspiel?? Nö, aber dafür früher ans Wasser! 

Also gegen 13:00 Uhr unseren Hund eingepackt, ab ins Auto und los gings! 
Nach kurzer Fahrt am Fluß angekommen, setzte natürlich Nieselregen ein, zum Glück hatte ich es gerade noch geschafft das Schirmzelt aufzubauen und mich häuslich einzurichten. 
Aber auch der Wetterbericht mit dem angekündigten Temperatursturz machte mir wenig Hoffnung… Naja, was solls, wenigstens mal wieder am Wasser!

Schnell die Ruten scharf gemacht, eine mit stinkigen Fischboilies in die tiefe Rückströmung platziert, die andere mit dezenten Fischmurmeln an die Kante vom Seerosenfeld ins Flachwasser, noch paar Murmeln hinterher geschossen und dann das Feierabend Bier genehmigt. Bis ca. 21:00 Uhr tat sich… gar nichts  


Mit den Gedanken "…wenigstens einen Biss, nur einen…!" bin ich dann auch recht bald eingeschlafen, nachdem ich mich mit Rubio auf der Liege arrangiert hatte. 

2 Stunden später schellte der Wecker, und ich wachte in meinem Bett auf… "Bett?! Nö, bedchair! …moment, dann kanns ja auch nicht der Wecker sein…!? RUN !!!" 

Schnell aufgesprungen, raus aus dem Zelt, Rute aufgenommen, Anhieb - sitzt!! Kurze, aber heftige Fluchten, mein Gegenüber sitzt... ...in den Seerosen fest - "verd…. Sch…..!!" 
Pumpen half nichts, ich mittlerweile schon etwas durchnässt vom Regen. Letzte Chance, Schnur geben… YES, er hat sich frei geschwommen  
Noch ein paar Fluchten, dann gleitet nen guter ca. 12-13pfund Spiegler über den Kescher. 

Schnell ein paar Murmeln nachgeschossen, Rute wieder an der Seerosenkante platziert, trockene Sachen angezogen und wieder ab in den Schlafsack gekrabbelt. 

Früh um dreiviertel 5, wieder rennt die Rute an den Seerosen. Diesmal in ich schneller an der Rute, Rubio steht schon davor und schaut mich erwartungvoll an. Anhieb, sitzt! "jetzt schnell von den Seerosen abhalten!" denke ich mir, das klappt, die erste Flucht zieht er gleich gute 20 Meter über den Fluß und schießt flussabwärts. Noch ein paar kräftige Fluchten in Richtung des versunkenen Baumes, die ich aber gut parieren kann, und schon gleitet der nächste Spiegler in die Maschen, zwar etwas kleiner als der erste, aber gekämpft wie ein Großer! Flusskarpfen eben! 

Rute wieder an die Rosen gelegt, nachgefüttert und ab ins Bett… 2 Stunden später werde ich durch ne feuchte Hundeschnauze geweckt… etwa einen Run verschlafen? Nein, Hunger hat er. Na gut, ich auch, also erstmal Frühstück machen. 

Gerade das Brötchen in der Hand, der Blick schweift über den Fluß und die Wiesen, von denen der morgendliche Dampf aufsteigt - auf einmal fällt der Swinger der linken Rute durch, wieder die an den Seerosen - Fallbiss!! Anhieb, sitzt, die Rute ist krumm! Kann ja nicht mehr besser werden! Doch, kann es, er läuft viel tiefer und gemächlicher als seine Vorgänger, stellt sich quer in die Strömung, und die leichte Rute biegt sich als ich ihn vom Grund wegbugsiere. 

Ich kriege ihn vom Grund weg, fast am Kescher da gibt er wieder Gas, aber auch die letzten 3, 4 Fluchten helfen ihm nichts und kurz später hab ich ihn, wieder Spiegler, ich schätze ihn auf 18, vielleicht 19 Pfund. 

Ich freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge, soviel hatte ich mir bei weitem nicht erwartet. Zu Ende gefrühstück, und der Himmel reißt ein wenig auf. Eigentlich wollte ich schon zusammen packen, aber das Zelt kann ja noch etwas trocknen. Schlafsack und tackle kann ich ja schonmal zusammen packen und die erste Ladung ins Auto packen. Wieder bei den Ruten angekommen, "moment, der Swinger hängt schon wieder - mist, Fallbiss und ich war nicht am Platz!" - aber dann reisst es die Spitze rum und der Bissanzeiger spielt wieder sein schönstes Lied! Auch diesmal bleibt es keine "unvollendete", und ich kann den Tag noch mit einem ca. 14Pfünder abschließen. Was für ne schöne Kurzsession! 

Glücklich packe ich den Rest zusammen, und freu mich auf das nächste Mal, wenn ich ihn wieder besuche, meinen kleinen Fluß mit seinen starken Kämpfern 

P.s.: wie geschrieben sind die Gewichte nur geschätzt, Waage hab ich selten dabei, da das Gewicht für 2. - 3.rangig ist...


----------



## Nico HB (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Bericht, lässt sich wirklich gut lesen, davon könnte ich mehr lesen.
Und schöne Fische

Hoffe ich kann auch bald mal wieder nen Bericht schreiben, hab im moment auch viel zu viel um die ohren und komme nur selten ans Wasser.

MFG Nico


----------



## Syntac (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

jup, mehr wie 15, max 20 Nächte werdens nicht werden bei mir... plus kleine Touren von 3-5 Stunden. Macht aber auch gut Laune, leichtes Gepäck, Fische suchen und gezielt befischen. Hab paar flache Gewässer bei mir, da sieht man oft die Blasenspuren und Schlammwolken, macht richtig fun.


----------



## Nico HB (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja pierschangeln hat auch was, finde ich auch Geil.
Hoffe mal das ich nächstes und übernächstes WE endlich mal meinen ersten Karpfen fangen kann


----------



## EuroCarpeR (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen gehts wieder los, 48 Stunden in die "Gelbe Wand". Gefüttert hab ich 2 Tage lang meine Spots, gefischt wird ca 5 - 15 Meter vom Ufer entfernt auf 2 - 6 Metern Tiefe. Wassertemperatur ist um die 20°C.
Werde auch mal einen Bericht schreiben wenn ich am Donnerstag nach Hause komme. 
Bis dahin, always tight lines!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ syntac
Hat der hund die Fotos für dich gemacht ?? ne ne.. spaß beiseite
Bericht ist wirklich klasse gelungen und hast auch schöne carps gefangen 

Anglerprofi99


----------



## Syntac (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ne, soweit isses noch nicht^^
hatte kurzen Besuch, da wurde geknippst... 
Danke für die Blumen, war nur schnell in der mittagspause runter geschrieben...


----------



## Domi-2 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo,
ich konnte letzte Woche an unserem Gewässer diese Carps landen. Sie glitten mir alle sanft aus der Hand bis auf den Brassen.
1.
18 Pfd. 200g



2. 
15 Pfd 375 g



3.
24 Pfd 40 g



4.
26 Pfd 478g



5. (Brasse)
6 Pfd




Gruß Domi


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und warum die Brasse abgekloppt?
Is sie n minderwertiger Fisch?


Petri euch, mich hats auch mal in den Karpfenthread verschlagen.

Wirklich nette Fische,

@syntac: Schön geschrieben!#6




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Domi-2 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und warum die Brasse abgekloppt?
> Is sie n minderwertiger Fisch?
> 
> Der hat den Haken zu tief geschluckt und hat geblutet wie nen Schwein. Sonst wäre der Brassen auch zurück gegangen.
> Gruß Domi


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Domi-2 schrieb:


> Nolfravel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und warum die Brasse abgekloppt?
> ...


----------



## Domi-2 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Nolfravel

Kein Ding


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

eurocarper brauht ne neue hose würd ich mal sagn xDDDD

was roch den auf dem bild mehr nach fisch? 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen und den schönen Berichten.

Liest man immer wieder gern =)


----------



## King Wetzel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> eurocarper brauht ne neue hose würd ich mal sagn xDDDD
> 
> was roch den auf dem bild mehr nach fisch?
> :vik::vik::vik:


 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:ich hab das zuerst garnicht geshe und dachte was mein der damit dann hab ich mir aber mal die bilder genauer angeguckt |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:#r


petri zu den fängen #6


----------



## Orkneydriver (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin auch gerade von eiiner Session wiedegekommen. Wir haben zusammen nen 40 Pfünder Schuppi, nen 17 Pfünder Spiegler, einen 20 Pfünder Graser und diverse Brassen gefangen


----------



## AltBierAngler (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

HAHAHA @eurocarper  sehr geil! bio eier aus bodenhaltung


----------



## EuroCarpeR (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die is im Drill gerissen xD.

Aber das is ja noch gar nichts, die is im dritten Drill so aufgerissen, da hätte ein Handball reingepasst...naja, bisschen Schwund ist immer und Ersatz schon gefunden.


----------



## jochen1000 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und ich frag mich die ganze Zeit, was riecht denn hier so komisch...


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Selten so gelacht Eurocarper, hamma Bild .....


----------



## EuroCarpeR (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Guckt euch das ma an xD.


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei jedem Drill ist das Loch größer geworden? ;-)
Das ein Drill oder Biss den Adrenalinpegel hoch schraub O.K........aber.....


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Oh man ich hau mich weg 
will gar nicht wissen was passiert wäre, hättest 20 Karpfen gefangen ....


----------



## EuroCarpeR (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auf jeden Fall musste ich meine Mutter anrufen die mir dann eine andere Hose brachte, denn zuzüglich zum Riss kam dann auch noch, dass ich vollkommen nass wurde beim vierten Drill.


----------



## Schleie! (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch heute Nacht los - ein Spiegler heute morgen gegen 5:30Uhr mit 29,5Pfund. Schönes kämpferisches Kerlchen, Bilder folgen morgen oder am Wochenende.


----------



## martinspro (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ich war auch mal wieder los..gestern schnell mal die Sachen gepackt und zwei Stunden los an Wasser....und siehe da  Der eine 9 Pf. der andere 15 Pf
http://img706.*ih.us/img706/4564/dsc01742k.jpghttp://img16.*ih.us/img16/1488/dsc01740n.jpg


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

matte falsch rum  ansonsten petri


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ach euro carper besser dir passiert das als uns ^^ aber nice pic xDDD

du stehst wohl echt auf karpfenangeln oder hattest noch wen dabei bze eine die sich nicht zusammenreissen konnte 

gut das es mutti gibt ! :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## prinz1 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

martinspro

klasse fische! glückwunsch. mal sehen, ob wir bei unserer nächsten session auch mal wieder glück haben!

der prinz


----------



## Magges (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nach einem kleinen Abendansitz letze Woche konnte ich noch einen 22pf. Lederkarpfen auf die Matte legen. Mit einer wiedererkennenden Rückenflosse.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Mägges schrieb:


> Nach einem kleinen Abendansitz letze Woche konnte ich noch einen 22pf. Lederkarpfen auf die Matte legen. Mit einer wiedererkennenden Rückenflosse.


 

Petri zu dem super Fisch!:q


----------



## Magges (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Hafisch_Nico 

Da ich einen Tag vorher meine neue Rolle bekamm wollte es natürlich auch der Zufall so, dass ich in meiner ersten Session mit meiner neuen Rolle einen Karpfen fang.:vik:


----------



## rued92 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mahlzeit 

Komme auch grade wieder nach hause und kann 3 Fische vorweisen.
War mit nem Kumpel draußen. Er einen und ich die anderen beiden.
Bilder folgen später...


Sören


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich hatte heute nur einen Karpfen überlisten können.
Aber zusätzlich ein paar schöne ü 50 cm Schleien.
Gruß Udo


----------



## schäfti (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den fischen

@Udo was hatn der Karpfen am bauch sieht aus als ob er nen blei geschluckt hätte.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



schäfti schrieb:


> Petri zu den fischen
> 
> @Udo was hatn der Karpfen am bauch sieht aus als ob er nen blei geschluckt hätte.



Hi,
keine Ahnung , es war etwas hartes , wollte aber auch nicht zu feste drücken .
Aber so groß wie das war glaube ich nicht an ein Blei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

 da wollte bestimmt jemand beim wiegen betrügen 
petri zum fisch und den anderen auch
MFG Henry


----------



## Mr. Boilie (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

solche carps hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Karpfen-Timmy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hey leute... gehe heute abend über nacht los.. Möchte gerne mit hartamis fischen... was sagt ihr? Wieviel sollte ich anfüttern? Ha auch noch betain und tigernusssirup  in den gekochten mais gegeben. dann noch crustacean anfutter drauf.  wieviel kilo sollten es den sein? Hab nen kleinen eimer halb voll gemacht und werde den hartmais aufpoppen lassen.. Gruß Karpfen-Timmy


----------



## Schleie! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wenn du heute raus willst, willste heute erst anfüttern? das hättest wohl schon 1-2 tage eher machen sollen


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

des bei dem karpfen kommt evtll davon, dass er nicht ablaichen konnte und jetzt den laich abbaut, dadurch wird der laich hart


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> des bei dem karpfen kommt evtll davon, dass er nicht ablaichen konnte und jetzt den laich abbaut, dadurch wird der laich hart



Hi,
Danke für die Info
Gruß Udo


----------



## kohlibri (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Kollegen!

Bräuchte mal eure Unterstützung in nem anderen Thread!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2985985#post2985985

Wäre nett, wenn ihr da auch posten könntet!

Danke!


MfG


----------



## Schleie! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier nun ein Bild von meinem 29,5-Pfünder:

Gefangen auf einen Squid-Octopus Boilie von RW-Baits


----------



## EuroCarpeR (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch, vom Bild her sieht der sehr makellos aus.


----------



## Magges (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kann mich nur EuroCarper anschließen, makellos.#6


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
sehr schön , der sieht Tip Top aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Baddy89 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Traumhafter Fisch.


----------



## Schneidy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War heut auch wieder draussen mit nen neuen Angelfreund den ich hier im Forum kennengelernt hab
Wir waren an nem Altwasser vom RMD Kanal und ich konnen diesen Graser überlisten.
Er wog knapp über 30 Pfund bei einer länge von 100cm
Gebissen hat er vor einem Seerosenfeld auf ein Erdbeerboilie.
PS:Es war mein erster Graskarpfen und ich bin natürlich überglücklich


----------



## Carp_fisher (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

HI

toller Fisch Dickes Petry!!#6#6#6


----------



## clipfisch07 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu diesem TOLLEN Graser #6


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
Glückwunsch , sehr schöner Fisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Geiler Graser 
sieht wirklich top aus 
Anglerprofi99


----------



## alex-racer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo #h


*Wann: 6.15*
*Wo: **NRW - Vereins Baggersee*
*Mondphase: Vollmond*
*Windrichtung: NW*
*Wassertemperatur: 20*
*Womit: Top Secret Fisch ( Jeep die Fangen)*
*Gewicht: 20 Pfund*


----------



## rued92 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So nun folgen die Bilder von der letzten Session


Sören


----------



## EuroCarpeR (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Vom Wochenende, gefangen auf Snowman bei schönstem Wetter.

25 Pfund.

Kollege mit seinem 22er Spiegler, ebenfalls auf Snowman.


----------



## Magges (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Klasse Fische EuroCarper#6 

weiter so


----------



## EuroCarpeR (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jaja ...


----------



## ForellenFlix (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nach einigen Jahren der Agelabstinenz, war ich am WE mal los. 
Eine kleine Schleie ist es geworden. Nichts gewaltiges, aber man freut sich doch ganz schön, nach so langer Zeit. :vik: 

Wo: Wiesenbeker Teich in Bad Lauterberg
Wie: Mais und Made auf Posenmontage, knapp über dem Grund.
Länge: ca. 34cm
Gewicht: ca. 620g

Leider habe ich nur ein sehr verwackeltes Bild. 


http://img710.*ih.us/img710/1788/bild002no.jpg


----------



## Fabi-21 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Komme von einem geilen Angeltag zurück, waren von Sonntag auf Montag an einem See. Insgesamt konnte ich 3 Karpfen von 10,15 und 24 Pfund zum Biss überwinden.
Haben alle zwischen 24h und 5h früh gebissen.
Als wir an den See gekommen sind, bin ich erstmal erschrocken und dachte nicht das wir auch nur einen Biss erleben. Der gesamte See war von einem Blüten, Sammen und Pollen Teppich bezogen, und zu alledem war auch noch Vollmond und keine Wolke am Himmel...


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Frau los mit sehr guten Erfolg.

2x 5 Pfund
1x 9 Pfund

Und hier ist mein 23 Pfünder...







Leider ist das Foto nur mit Handy gemacht worden. Professionelle Fotos von Spiegelreflexkamera folgen noch.

PS: Alle Fische auf Cilli Fish 20´er Boilies gefangen


----------



## marvino (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Könnte mir jemand einen Karpfensee in Schleswig-Holstein oder auch Meck Pom empfehlen ((wichtig ist das ich mit 2 rutrn angekn kann , und das man eine fangkarte bekommt))   außerdem sollten vieele karpfen drin"sein                  
danke im vorraus


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

An alle erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri#6
Ich konnte gestern in 12 Stunden drei Karpfen fangen|rolleyes
Heute gab´s dafür in 8 Stunden 13 Bisse von denen ich aber nur 8 landen konnte:c
Der erste Fisch war auch der größte.
Spiegler mit 11 Kilo.
Bild würd ich gern hochladen, aber da ich die schon in nem anderen Fred drin hab geht das jetzt irgendwie nicht:c


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



marvino schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand einen Karpfensee in Schleswig-Holstein oder auch Meck Pom empfehlen ((wichtig ist das ich mit 2 rutrn angekn kann , und das man eine fangkarte bekommt))   außerdem sollten vieele karpfen drin"sein
> danke im vorraus


Moin,

das ist hier ein Karpfenfänge Thread musst am besten einen extra Thread aufmachen auch wenn da meist wenig bei rauskommt wer verrät schon gerne seine Gewässer.Aber deine Kriterien finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig#c.Mit 2 Ruten wird man wohl in über 90% der Gewässer fischen dürfen wenn nicht sogar überall kenne keines wo nicht und was ist bitte eine Fangkarte und wozu brauchst du die unbedingt?Wichtiger wär mir ja eher gute ruhige Lage in der Natur,nicht zu überlaufen,wenig Angeldruck,schönes Naturgewässer nicht zu klein,Nachtangeln und füttern erlaubt und natürlich wär es schön wenn der Bestand passt und man die Chance auf einen guten Fisch hat aber mit deinen Ansprüchen wirst du wenigstens schnell fündig#6.


----------



## schäfti (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sers leute war am Samstag den 26. juni auch mal wieder draußen und konnte einen 5 pfünder und einen 14 pfünder landen
*Wann: 26.juni 2010
Wo: Coburg*
*Wer: Ich*
*Mondphase: Abnehmend `??...*
*Windrichtung:  keiner*
*Wassertemperatur: oberfläche geschätz 20 boden geschätzt 16 (ham auhc welche gelaicht)*
*Womit: Selfmade boilie von nem kumpel*
*Größe: 73 cm  48cm*
*Gewicht: 14pf   5 pfd*
*PS: der 14ner is mein neuer pb und hab des jahr erst angefangen *

*Bilder :*


----------



## Tapsimy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*|schild-g
an alle Karpfenfänger 

ich war auch mal grad auf ``Karpfenjagd ``und zeige gerne meine Fänge
zwar ``keine Riesen `` aber dennoch starke- schöne Drills
die meisten habe ich mit Schwimmbrot gefangen
einige aber auch mit 2-3 Maden auf Grundmontage
Hakengrösse war immer  8  und Vorfachstärke höchstens 20
ich fische gerne sehr fein damit ich die Fische nach dem Foto wieder unverletzt zurücksetzen kann  C & R  


*


----------



## Tapsimy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*und hier noch ein herrlicher Graskarpfen von 59 cm
gefangen an einem See in Bedburg
als Köder hatte ich 2 Bienemaden auf Grund am 6  Haken
angeboten


*


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War letzte Woche Montag für 6 Stunden los. Gab 2 Karpfen, einen Aussteiger und 5 Fehlbisse. Hab nur mit 2 Ruten und 10mm Boilies gefischt. Der eine Karpfen hatte ca 5 pfund der andere 32 Pfund bei 90cm. Mein neuer PB! War ein richtig geiler Nachmittag! 

MfG HHjung 93


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so hier die neusten bilder von uns


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter...


----------



## AltBierAngler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

für mich waren diesmal keine großen dabei aber ich hatte ne menge fisch


----------



## Schneidy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@AltBierAngler

Da habt ihr aber ne schöne Strecke hingelegt#6
Klasse Bilder habt ihr da hinbekommen find ich

Petri


----------



## Magges (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe von Gestern auf heute  eine Nacht mir um die Ohren
(scheiß Stechmücken) geschlagen und konnte 4 Karpfen fangen bei 6 runs. 

In der Reihe 24pf, 28pf, 26pf, 28pf.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Mägges schrieb:


> Habe von Gestern auf heute eine Nacht mir um die Ohren
> (scheiß Stechmücken) geschlagen und konnte 4 Karpfen fangen bei 6 runs.
> 
> In der Reihe 24pf, 28pf, 26pf, 28pf.


 
Fette Karpfen. Petri!:vik:


----------



## me_fo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jo, Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
Meine letzte Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag war leider ne glatte Nullnummer!?
Aber das gib sich hoffentlich nächsten Samstag.

Grüße


----------



## Schleie! (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute von 4Uhr bis jetze draußen - einen Karpfen mit 29Pfund und kurz vorher einen Brocken noch verloren - schätze ihn auf gute 40Pfund.


----------



## Selenter Angler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin und Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich fische noch nicht lange auf Karpfen, da ich bis jetzt nur Raubfischangler war und hab da mal ne frage (sorry deswegen schon mal für Off Topic), konnte nämlich nicht mit der Suchfunktion finden.#c

Naja ich wollte wissen ob es Sinn macht, wenn man mit drei Ruten in verschieden Richtungen (also verschiedenen Spots befischt) und damit auch verschieden Tiefen und Untergründe, dass man dann auch jeden Spot mit anderen Ködern und Futter befischt.?#c
Oder ist es besser jede Rute mit dem gleichen Köder und dem gleichen Anfutter zu bestücken?

MfG Lasse

P.S.: Danke schon mal im Voraus!#6


----------



## AltBierAngler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mach besser nen neuen thread auf, aber zu deiner frage:

mal so mal so teste auus was geht und fische dann alle ruten mit dem köder der "läuft".


----------



## Selenter Angler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja ok werde ich in Zukunft beherzigen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.#h

Werde es heute abend mal probieren und morgen dann berichten ob es funktiuniert hat.

MfG Lasse


----------



## carphunter 95 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja würd ich auch so machen wenn du nicht weißt was gerade läuft#6.

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Selenter Angler (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So bin wieder da vom Nachtansitz.#h

Konnte drei Karpfen auf zwei verschiedene Köder fangen.
Sie hatten 7, 14 und 18 Pfund und haben alle zwischen 23 Uhr und vier Uhr gebissen.
Habe dann schon um acht Uhr heute morgen abgebrochen, weil es dann bereits viel zu warm war.

Leider gibt es keine Bilder, weil ich die Akkus der Cam wärend des Angelns friedlich in der Schublade zu hause schlummerten.#q

MfG Lasse


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hy ich war letztes Wochenende konnte leider nur nen Satzi fangen aber nächste Woche gehts wieder los auf die carps: Eine Woche zelten ich werd danach berichten was so lief.:vik:


----------



## colognecarp (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Schweiß war Heiß, die ausbeute von ein paar stunden Sonnen am Wasser

19 Pfund hatte der gute


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Graser  Hatte er schon die Metermarke geknackt? Weil so 19/20Pfund is immer um nen Meter rum...


----------



## colognecarp (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sogar genau einen Meter |bigeyes gut geschätzt


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hehe, wusst ichs doch


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch los. einen 10 pfünder ne brasse von ca. 8 pfund und einen dicken verloren der sofort von 2m wassertiefe rüber in nen anderen teil des sees ist und richtig auf tiefe runter gegangen. bestimmt auf 6 meter.... und dann saß er fest.


----------



## alex-racer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo,

hab mich auch für eine nacht in die hitze getraut, wurde mit einem schönen Spiegler heute morgen in der früh belohnt. 28 pfund, gebissen auf ein snowmänchen


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@alex-racer: Der hat doch keine 28Pfund oO haste dich vllt verschrieben und meinst 18Pfund?

Hier noch mein 29Pfünder von Mitwoch früh:


----------



## milos2009 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sry , aber ich wollt auch grad schreiben eher 18 Pfund als 28 .

Siehe @ Schleie! 29 Pfund wie viel dicker und länger ist.

MFG 
Milos


----------



## alex g (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heute war bei uns in Castell Königsangeln,
wir haben drei Karpfen rausgeholt
1.7,5 pfund
2.ca.10 pfund
3.ca. 14 pfund



mfg Alex


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

auch ich war mal wieder für ne nacht drausen

und konnte den hier fangen

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/5061/angeln036.jpg


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin, ich war von Fr bis So am See...
Alles, was kam, war ein kleiner 5- Pfünder... Naja... Trostkarpfen halt...

Am Sa geht es wieder los für eine Nacht. Mal schauen wie es da wird...


----------



## Troutcarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Endlich darf ich auch mal wieder :vik:

*Wann: Sonntag, 4 Juli 2010 um 7:30*
*Wo: **Vereinsgewässer (Ehemaliger Kiesabbau)*
*Womit: pinker Popup (neutral) + selfmade Frolicboilie      (Snowman)*
*Gewicht: 40 Pfund*


----------



## turm13 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri, schöner fisch.
aber 80 cm und 40 pfund wird knapp.


----------



## Troutcarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Leider hab ich nur so eine :
http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/pict/2703422330748080_1.jpg
aber ich will mir auf jeden Fall eine neue zulegen.
Mir egal was hier manche glauben. Die Waage ist bei 20kg stehen geblieben.
Schade das man bei dem Bild nicht die Dicke erkennen kann.

2 Bilder hab ich noch, aber ob die euch vom Gegenteil überzeugen können, keine Ahnung.


----------



## j4ni (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin,

jetzt mal ganz im Ernst das Gewicht von Fischen, gerade von Karpfen, aufgrund von Fotos zu schätzen ist Banane, da spielen Objektive, Haltung von Fisch und Fänger, Abstand zwischen Fisch und Objektiv und und und so eine große Rolle, dass es kaum möglich ist eine realistische Einschätzung abzugeben.
Hier mal ein und derselbe Fisch innerhalb weniger Sekunden fotografiert und irgendwie doch immer unterschiedlich schwer, oder?
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/5320/p1040518.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/480/p1040521w.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/4175/p1040520.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img412.*ih.us/img412/8595/p1040524q.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


 Und gerade weil mittlerweile viele Fische (und besonders die die Publiziert werden!) sehr gut in Szene gesetzt werden, ist es immer schwieriger das Gewicht von "schlecht" in Szene gesetzten Fischen zu schätzen, wenn man den Fisch nicht selbst gesehen hat...Das soll nicht heißen, dass der Fisch nun 20k hat oder nicht sondern nur, dass ICH es mir nicht zutraue das Gewicht eines Fisches nur aufgrund eines Fotos zu schätzen.
Zum Vergleich noch ein eher schlecht fotografierter 20kg Two Tone - da der Fisch jedoch relativ bekannt ist, würde kaum einer am Gewicht zweifeln, oder?
http://img808.*ih.us/img808/8742/p1040509y.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Gemini (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Jungs, hab heut mittag auch mal endlich Karpfen gefangen...

Der Schuppi gefällt mir ganz gut, tolle Figur für ein Schweinchen  

Keine Ahnung was der wohl wiegt, 10 Pfund?


----------



## Troutcarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also der von j4ni sieht wirklich größer aus, muss ich auch zugeben #t.
Aber ich kann euch auch nur das sagen was die Waage angezeigt hat und er war wirklich schwer.
Ich werde nachher mal die Waage testen.
Und den Fisch richtig in Szene setzen das lern ich auch noch


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ihr habt hier so geile fische drin da muss ich doch auchmal nachlegen|supergri
und derhier hat echte 30pfund. heißt übrigens thilo


----------



## Gemini (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kennt ihr euch schon länger, Thilo und du?


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nene. hab ihn schonmal fotografieren dürfen.... wird im jahr meist 1mal gefangen. öfter geht bei uns eigentlich kein fisch an den haken.


----------



## Gemini (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sieht auch sehr gesund aus der Thilo!


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wirklich ein strammer Fisch der Thilo


----------



## Troutcarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich habe gerade mal ein Bigpack gemessen und habe 8,8 cm abgemessen. so komme ich auf ca. 79 cm.
Das er auf den Fotos nicht wie andere 40Pfünder aussieht ist mir klar.
Aber ich kann halt nur das sagen was die Waage angezeigt hat.
Und er war auch um einige Kilo schwerer als der 11 Kg Karpfen im April zum Vergleich.
Ich bin zwar kein Schätzexperte, aber mit 25 Pfund gebe ich mich sozusagen auf keinen Fall zufrieden, falls ihr wisst wie ich das meine. |supergri
Auf jeden Fall war es für mich ein hammer geiles Erlebnis und der für mich bis jetzt größte Karpfen. Und das ist für mich viel viel wichtiger als das Gewicht.


----------



## j4ni (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Troutcarp schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall war es für mich ein hammer geiles Erlebnis und der für mich bis jetzt größte Karpfen. Und das ist für mich viel viel wichtiger als das Gewicht.



Amen, Bruder. Amen! Das sollte eigentlich alles sein was zählt.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
sorry, ich finde es allerdings völlig daneben das hier so oft ein Gewicht angezweifelt wird.
Entweder man glaubt es oder man lässt es bleiben , fertig.
Aber hier jedesmal die Welle zu machen wenn ein Karpfen kleiner oder leichter erscheint als angegeben ist völlig fehl am Platz.
Zudem sollten die Zweifler sich mal unterschiedliche Waagen mit ans Wasser nehmen , ihr werdet mehr als überrascht sein was dabei rauskommt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war gerade vor dem Frühstück auch mal eben 2 Stunden am Wasser.
Drei Karpfen , alle auf Pellets 
Auf Gewichtsangaben verzichte ich , habe auch nicht gewogen .

Was hatte der Karpfen auf dem letzten Bild denn für einen Unfall ?
Im Drill konnte man ihm seine " Behinderung " nicht anmerken , zog genau so wie andere karpfen in dieser Größe .
Der erste hat wohl gleiches Problem , allerdings nicht so ausgeprägt

Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen

Uj das sieht nicht gesund aus, ich hab gestern eine Doku mit einem Chinesischen Jungen gesehen, der konnte sich auch so verbiegen |kopfkrat

Ich vermute das der arme so auf die Welt gekommen ist, solche devormationen gibt es bei uns Menschen ja auch hin und wieder, eine Laune der Natur #c


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich hätte jetzt ehr auf einen "Unfall" in Kindheitstagen getippt , beim Umsetzen hingefallen und die Gräten gebrochen oder so etwas in der Art.
Egal , es schrängt den Karpfen wohl nicht ein , im Drill war er nicht von anderen zu unterscheiden.
Und beim releasen schwmm er auch zügig davon.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tino (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Udo 

Passt bestimmt nicht hinein,aber sollte man solch eine Deformation, die eventuell auf einen Gen-Defekt zurückzuführen ist,nicht ausmerzen?

Sprich:den Fisch entnehmen


Einfach um zu verhindern das sich solch Defekte weiter verbreiten und einen gesunden Bestand zu sichern.


*Ist als Frage gemeint...nicht als Vorschlag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> 
> Passt bestimmt nicht hinein,aber sollte man solch eine Deformation, die eventuell auf einen Gen-Defekt zurückzuführen ist,nicht ausmerzen?
> 
> ...


Die Karpfen vermehren sich da doch sicher eh nicht wie eigentlich in so gut wie keinem Gewässer bei uns in De und sicher auch in Nl.
Laichen schon aber rauskommen tut doch eh nie was.


----------



## Tino (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Die Karpfen vermehren sich da doch sicher eh nicht wie eigentlich in so gut wie keinem Gewässer bei uns in De und sicher auch in Nl.
> Laichen schon aber rauskommen tut doch eh nie was.





Das stimmt,aber sicher wäre sicherer.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> 
> Passt bestimmt nicht hinein,aber sollte man solch eine Deformation, die eventuell auf einen Gen-Defekt zurückzuführen ist,nicht ausmerzen?
> 
> ...



Hi Tino,
bist du dir mit dem Gen-Defekt sicher ?
Ich würde da ehr auf einen Unfall tippen , bin mir aber nicht sicher und habe auch keine Ahnung davon.

Entnehmen ist nicht , es müssen bei uns alle Fische zurückgesetzt werden , egal in welchem Zustand sie sich befinden , ist so nun mal vom Verein vorgeschrieben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## j4ni (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



j4ni schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich noch ein eher schlecht fotografierter 20kg Two Tone - da der Fisch jedoch relativ bekannt ist, würde kaum einer am Gewicht zweifeln, oder?
> http://img808.*ih.us/img808/8742/p1040509y.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us



Uuups habe ich relativ bekannter 20kg Two Tone geschrieben? #c Mein Fehler, der Fisch ist total unbekannt und hatte knappe 23 Pfund...komisch, dass das keinem aufgefallen ist :g


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Was hatte der Karpfen auf dem letzten Bild denn für einen Unfall ?



Ist ne Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung. An sich nicht selten. Kann durch einen Unfall als Jungfisch herbeigeführt werden, oder auch durch ein Pockenepitheliom ( ne Viruserkrankung als Jungfisch z.B. ), oder durch einige andere Umstände.
Nix dramatisches.


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



j4ni schrieb:


> Uuups habe ich relativ bekannter 20kg Two Tone geschrieben? #c Mein Fehler, der Fisch ist total unbekannt und hatte knappe 23 Pfund...komisch, dass das keinem aufgefallen ist :g
> 
> 
> #h


Hab die Fotos wenn ich ehrlich bin nichtmal angeguckt weil ich zu faul war alle einzeln grösser zu klicken:q.


----------



## Tino (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> bist du dir mit dem Gen-Defekt sicher ?
> Ich würde da ehr auf einen Unfall tippen , bin mir aber nicht sicher und habe auch keine Ahnung davon.
> 
> ...




Hallo Udo

Sicher bin ich mir überhaupt nicht.Nein nein.

Jetzt schwimmt er halt wieder und ist ja auch kein Beinbruch.

Dachte nur das es Fischereitechnisch notwendig sein könnte.

Mehr nicht...


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist ne Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung. An sich nicht selten. Kann durch einen Unfall als Jungfisch herbeigeführt werden, oder auch durch ein Pockenepitheliom ( ne Viruserkrankung als Jungfisch z.B. ), oder durch einige andere Umstände.
> Nix dramatisches.



Hi ralle ,
danke für die Info #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So ist der erste Karpfen meines lebens und dann gleich ein ganz netter marmorkarpfen. 
Hatte 94cm und was er wog kann ich leider nicht sagen, hatte keine waage dabei. Drill ging gute 20 min
gruß daniel


----------



## Gemini (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute auch los um rauszukommen, Resultat ein Schuppi.


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moinmoin zusammen! ich war auch mal wider unterwegs und konnte bei praller mittagshitze an meinem stammgewässer diesen schönen 30 pfd schuppi überlisten :q


----------



## yassin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> So ist der erste Karpfen meines lebens und dann gleich ein ganz netter marmorkarpfen.
> Hatte 94cm und was er wog kann ich leider nicht sagen, hatte keine waage dabei. Drill ging gute 20 min
> gruß daniel



petri an dich und an die anderen :m

dein Freund schaut so, als ob er in dem Moment mit dem Fisch hinters Gebüsch hüpfen wollte


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*@all


Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr und dann mach ich den Fangthread hier dicht, und zwar endgültig.

Zum einen hab ich schon mehrfach gesagt, dass dieses dämliche anzweifeln von Gewichten zu unterlasen ist, weil es jedesmal ausartet und es unmöglich ist, anhand von Fotos das Gewicht eines Fisches zweifelsfrei zu bestimmen. 

Zum anderen müssen wir Mod´s, Euch zu Gefallen, die eigentlichen Fangmeldungen hier rauskopieren und in den off topic free Thread übertragen.

Ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr, jeden Tag 5 Seiten durchzulesen um unter 50 mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Beiträgen die eine oder andere Fangmeldung zu finden. 

Meine Fresse, was ist so schwer daran, bei scheinbar unpassenden Gewichtsangaben die Schultern zu zucken und das zu überlesen ??*
*
Gibbet hier wat zu gewinnen, oder ist das eine offizielle Rekordliste ??*


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , gerade auch nochmal 2 Stunden am Wasser gewesen , hat sich gelohnt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tino (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch Udo...

Rentner müsst man sein und nicht die Schei$$ Arbeit ander Backe haben#q#q#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht wo das Problem ist#c?Manche machen sich halt selber gerne Probleme und Stress|rolleyes.In einem Forum im Internet und dann noch in dem grössten was es gibt ist es doch ganz normal das diskutiert wird manchmal halt auch über nicht so schöne Dinge das macht es doch gerade so authentisch und das echte Leben ist auch kein Ponyhof und nicht jeder redet einem nach dem Mund.Gibt doch ausserdem noch den offtopic freien Thread.Über sowas muss  man als Mod stehen und sich nicht aufregen sons ist das wohl der falsche Job wenn einen das alles so sehr stresst auf nervt ist zumindest meine Meinung.




Wieviele Ansagen noch ??

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2939086&postcount=391



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2969352&postcount=547


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2940604&postcount=398


Das man hier auch neben den Fangmeldungen etwas drumrum schreiben darf heißt nicht, seitenlang über das angeblich falsche Gewicht einzelner Fische zu diskutieren.

Grade dieses benörgeln von Fangbildern hat in der Vergangenheit dazu geführt, dass sich immer mehr User nicht mehr trauen, ihre Bilder einzustellen. 
Wir haben das im Moderatorenkreis besprochen und dulden das im gesamten Forum nicht mehr. Ebenso die C&R, Abhakmatten und Blut am Fisch Diskussionen. 


@ Fantazia

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, richtig. Dieses Forum auch nicht. Aber selbst auf einem Ponyhof gibt es Regeln, die eingehalten werden müssen. Und hier auch. 

Wenn Du das nicht begreifst, dann muss ich mir keinen anderen Job suchen, sondern Du Dir ein anderes Forum. 

Dass Du für Dein unverschämtes posting eine Verwarnung kassierst, dürfte Dir wohl klar sein.


----------



## Oberwatz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Das wirst du aber sehen, mein lieblingssteffen.:l:l:l|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich komme gerade auch vom Wasser und ich muss sagen es läuft |supergri
Gestern war ja schon nicht schlecht , heute ist dann in drei Stunden wieder so einiges zusammnen gekommen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gute Fische, respekt.|supergri:m


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich gratuliere dir  UDO

Schön zu hören, das du Spaß daran hast.


----------



## petri28 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

kein Tag ohne Udo#h
klasse Fische und Petri Heil zu Deinem Fang.
ps. schätze mal, wenn du so weiter machst biste bald mit jedem Fisch per du:m

Rentner müßte man sein#c
Gruß Michael


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Michael du hast doch auch nicht mehr sooooo lange ,
dann kannste auch jeden Tag ans Wasser ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war dann heute auch wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs , ab 8 Uhr lohnt nicht mehr , ist einfach zu warm.
Die Brassen scheint das nicht zu stören , 2 Karpfen und unzählige Brassen konnte ich an den Haken bekommen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerSimon (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wow. Du kannst dich über zu wenig Fisch echt nicht beschweren! Gratulation! Besonders der erste Fisch ist wirklich schön! Petri Heil


----------



## carphunter 95 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den SUPER Fischen. Absolut einwandfreier Schuppi:k


----------



## C4LL1 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Echt schöne Fische !


----------



## Tino (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Man Udo

Halb so viel Zeit möcht ich haben.


Echt schöne Fische!!!


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Tino ,
na ja , in gut 20 Jahren bist du auch in Rente :q
Da hast du genug Zeit zum angeln , obwohl , mehr Zeit , mehr Hobby´s , weniger zeit für jedes Hobby.
Ein Teufelskreislauf :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tino (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Tino ,
> na ja , in gut 20 Jahren bist du auch in Rente :q
> Da hast du genug Zeit zum angeln , obwohl , mehr Zeit , mehr Hobby´s , weniger zeit für jedes Hobby.
> Ein Teufelskreislauf :q
> Gruß Udo




Deine Sorgen möcht ich echt nicht haben...:q:q:q


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Super Fische, die hier gefangen worden sind.
Ich habe es nun endlich mal wieder geschafft loszugehen. Naja was soll ich sagen: In den ersten 2 Stunden 4 Brassen, alle ca. 50cm groß. Es folgten insg. nochmals 4 und weitere 9 bei meinem Kollegen |uhoh:. Zumindest sprang noch ein kleiner "Trostpreis" heraus, nämlich ein kleiner 12 Pfund Schuppi .






Naja hoffentlich wirds bald besser#6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute Morgen war geil , von 5.30 Uhr bis gegen 9 Uhr am Wasser gewesen.
Gegörene Futtermischung angefüttert und damit auch die Futterspirale befüllt , scheinen die Karpfen sehr zu mögen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Udo,
es hat ja mal wieder, wie jeden Tage (es sei denn du verpennst|bla geklappt.
Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen. Das mit dem SB-Auslöser scheint ja auch zu klappen; du mußt nur noch an deiner Haltung arbeiten:q
Viele Grüße aus dem 38° heißen Hanau
Michael:vik:
ps: schau nicht immer so ernst, freu dich auf den schönen Fang


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Michael ,
ja Danke , hat Dank eurer Hilfe geklappt.
Mit meiner Haltung habe ich so meine Probleme , hatte vor Jahren mal  einen schweren Autounfall und bin zu 100% Schwerbehindert .
Kann mich weder bücken noch aufrecht stehen 
Daher auch auf allen meinen Bilder so ein gequälter Blick , ich würde gerne anders schauen , klappt aber nicht  :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

#qsorry Udo,#q 
konnte ich nicht wissen, aber vielleicht entschädigt dich das Angeln ein wenig - deine Fänge sind ja nun wirklich beindruckend - muß ein tolles Gewässer sein, auch wenn du schon geschrieben hast, dass es Leute gibt, die da Stunden lang sitzen ohne einen Fisch gefangen zu haben. 
Alles Gute
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Michael ,
macht doch nichts , konntest du ja nicht wissen.
Das ist eben der Nachteil wenn man in einem Forum schreibt und sich  nicht persönlich kennt.
Ich komme mit meiner Behinderung ziemlich gut zurecht , zumal ich laut  Aussage der Ärzte nie hätte mehr laufen können und im Rollstuhl sitzen  müsste.
Will ich aber nicht :q, dazu gibt es noch viel zu viel schöne Dinge im Leben die ich geniessen möchte.
Gruß Udo
ps. heute früh in der Zeit wo ich am Vereinsgewässer war hatte niemand etwas gefangen , die Jungs standen nachher alle hinter mir und wollten wissen was ich für Köder und welches Futter ich verwende ;-))


----------



## Karasik84 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hab gestern meinen aller ersten Karpfen gefangen. War das ne Freude als ich den Karpfen nach ein paar min gelandet habe :vik:|laola: 

...gefangen auf Schwimmbrot :m


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zum Karpfen , der sieht wirklich schön aus.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen ,
heute früh 4 Karpfen , allerdings alles nur kleine zwischen 4-7 Pfund .
Bilder erspare ich euch schon.
Gruß Udo


----------



## milos2009 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Udo , hast ja genug Zeit und immer fährst du zufrieden nachhause #6

PETRI


----------



## snorreausflake (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Karasik84 schrieb:


> hab gestern meinen aller ersten Karpfen gefangen. War das ne Freude als ich den Karpfen nach ein paar min gelandet habe :vik:|laola:
> 
> ...gefangen auf Schwimmbrot :m


Petri zum ersten Karpfen! Oberflächenkarpfen sind auch immer ne spannende Angelegenheit#6


----------



## Karasik84 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Karpfen! Oberflächenkarpfen sind auch immer ne spannende Angelegenheit#6



Danke 

ja es war sehr schön!


----------



## schäfti (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

auch von mir alles gute zum ersten carp bleib dran ich hatte auch erst nen 5er dann  nen 6 und dann nen 14ner :k:k
man kommt nimma davon weg xD


----------



## dani8111 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab heuer auch schon nen 14er und 3 mit 7 und einen mit 10 
und ganz neben bei 3 Stör


----------



## Schleie! (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

In welchen Gewässertiefen fangt ihr momentan eure kapitalen karpfen?


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich immer mit Schwimmbrot an der Oberfläche:vik:


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

und du?


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ist Recht unterschiedlich , die kleineren Karpfen hängen alle am Schilf oder in den Seerosenfelder , gerade mal um 1 Meter Wassertiefe.
Größere Karpfen stehen bei uns im Gewässer mitten drin , meist aber auf einer Erhöhung , sprich Sandbank , da ist es so um die 2-3 Meter.
Die Karpfen die man an der Wasseroberfläche sieht wollen nicht beissen , auch nicht auf Schwimmbrot.
Gruß Udo
ps . aber ich werde jetzt mal los , mal sehen was so geht


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
zurück vom Wasser , 3 Karpfen 1 Schleie , 2 Brassen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter 95 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auf welche Köder?


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
alles auf Hartmaiskette .
Pellet läuft zur Zeit nicht , zumindest nicht bei mir am Gewässer.
Gruß Udo
Fänge sind von vorgestern und heute 















































Und ja , isz wieder ein Bild doppelt


----------



## Koalano1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!!!
Und die Bilder sind doch auch Top!
Was benutzt du denn für Murmeln an deinem See??


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
normal nur Pellets , aber darauf hat die letzte Woche nichts mehr beissen wollen , dann umgestellt auf Hartmaiskette , funktioniert wieder ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Irre ich mich oder sind deine Karpfen in letzten Tagen alle kleiner als normal udo?


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja , ist zur Zeit wie verhext , die größeren sieht man an der Oberfläche , aber die wollen nicht beissen .
An den Haken gehen nur die zwischen 4-10 Pfünder , bei den Kollegen bei uns am Gewässer ist es aber auch nicht anders .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gibt es safür irgendeinen Grund oder ist das Zufall?


----------



## darula (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri udo!

Lach doch mal!

Wenn sich die Rüssler nur Sonnen kannste denen den leckersten Boilie vor die Schnauze halten und trotzdem wirds nix...|bla:


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Bayerpaco04 schrieb:


> Gibt es safür irgendeinen Grund oder ist das Zufall?



Hi,
Zufall ist das nicht , die größeren karpfen fressen vorwiegend Nachts , zumindest bei dem Wetter.
Aber da bin ich zu alt für , kann mir Nachts zudem was schöneres vorstellen als zu angeln , man(n) hat ja noch andere Hobby´s.
Gruß Udo


----------



## angelsuchti66 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hii
so mein 5.Kaprfen dieses Jahr wollte ich auch mal posten
*
Wann:* 19.10 uhr
*Wo:* Emsland
*Wer:* ICH  XD
*Mondphase:* /
*Windrichtung:*NORD/OST
*Wassertemperatur:*ooh ziemlich warm 14-16 °C
*Womit:*Hot Demon chilli Boilie mit dem übelsten dip ;D
* Größe:*/
*Gewicht:* 8,45 kg


----------



## Benson (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber da bin ich zu alt für , kann mir Nachts zudem was schöneres vorstellen als zu angeln , man(n) hat ja noch andere Hobby´s.



achja was denn für Hobby´s?

Es gibt ja kaum etwas das so sehr befriedigt wie das angeln (Ist ja ne Steilvorlage:m)

Oder guckst und zählst du Nachts auch so gerne Sterne wie ich?
:q


----------



## DerSimon (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wassertemperatur:*ooh ziemlich warm 14-16 °C

Hey Angelsuchti,

wo sind es denn jetzt im Moment noch 14-16 Grad???!!!  |bigeyes
Oder hast du dich lediglich verschrieben?
Sonderlich warm ist das jedenfalls nicht 

VG

Simon


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Du meinst sicherlich 24- 26 grad:m


----------



## angelsuchti66 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

dann sagen wir mal lufttemperatur 36 °C


----------



## beton0815 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der hat Spass gemacht. Letzten Monat. Morgen gehts an den gleichen See. Den fang ich gerne nochmal 


http://img80.*ih.us/img80/9332/dscn0448i.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## angelsuchti66 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

der ist gut!
son will ich heute nacht auf fangen


----------



## beton0815 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Komme grade vom Wasser. Geile Nacht
Hat ganzschööön gezappelt der Kleine


http://img705.*ih.us/img705/9695/rscn0604.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Heute Morgen 03.30 Uhr im dicksten Regen.
Starbaits Fish/Corn 20er und weißer 14er Popup


----------



## Carp_fisher (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi

sehr schöner Fisch!:m
Petri


----------



## angelsuchti66 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wir mussten unseren ansitz abbrechen...*scheiss gewitter
was willst du denn mit dem gummihammer? ;D den armen fischen eins über die rübe haun?
nene das waren bestimmt die tigernüsse die da stehn


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute morgen 3 Karpfen , alle um die 8-10 Pfund und alle haben auf Hartmaiskette gebissen.
Bilder folgen noch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wir hatten auch wieder ein paar gute läufe, 9 oder 10 Karpfen und einen Graser bis 19 Pfund, ich bin beim zählen etwas durcheinander gekommen


----------



## Schleie! (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte heute Nacht 6 Bisse, 1 verloren, 4 Karpfen (bis 18Pfund) und einen Mega Zander, den ich leider im Kraut verloren habe kurz vorm Kescher. Der Frecker hat auf Boilie gebissen.
Gefangen hab ich alles ungefüttert auf RW-Baits Fish-Mussel.
Hab auch 1-2Bilder, kommen dann die Woche noch nach...


----------



## marcus7 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hatte die Nacht/Morgens 8 oder 9 Fische. Alle Fische kamen auf grelle Popper über krautigem Boden. Der schwerste hat etwas über 32pf.
Ein 25er hat sich im Schwanz gehakt, hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie|rolleyes
Habe nicht von allen Fotos gemacht.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Schwanzhaker


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hir mal einer von mir  aus der Ruhr


----------



## Taskin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu all euren fängen.

schöne karpfen dabei!

konnte auch in den letzten 2 wochen etliche karpfen am kanal fangen, kam aber leider nicht über die 19 pf, die ich daher garnicht mehr abknipse sondern schnellstmöglich wider freilasse.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne Fische. Dank des Regens/Gewitters scheinen die Fische wieder in Fresslaune zu kommen. bin mal gespannt, was so in den nächsten 2 Wochen passieren wird, es soll ja Regen und Gewitter kommen.


----------



## xpudel666x (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

yes! gut reingehauen bei ner short session. #6


----------



## yassin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

super fisch
 ich liebe es, wenn die so dunkel sind :k

auch an die anderen Glückwunsch zu den super fischen#6

ich konnte nen Wildkarpfen landen werde noch Bilder reinstellen wenn die ankommen.


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

geile fische!
ich war auch los. konnte aber wiedermal nur nen babyschuppi mit 17pfund landen. aber geiler drill.... 
weitere viel kleinere fische sind mir ausgestiegen. der köder war wohl zu groß.
ich hoff das läuft nicht wieder wie letztes jahr das ich nur kleine fang...


----------



## bubblejoe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jo ich habe schon Erfolg gehabt. Im Krautteich bei Wölkau (Sachsen).
Zwar net so groß aber immerhin 56cm und 3,5kg


----------



## Hunter85 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mir auch, 


denn ich esse keinen fisch :v


----------



## AK74 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hey jungs, "leben und leben lassen!!!"


----------



## Nico HB (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ruhe im Puff, sonst werden die Mods wieder Böse, die lassen uns hier schon so einiges durchgehen, verkneift euch einfach euren Kommentar und gut ist


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, hier noch die versprochenen Bilder von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht:

14Pfund Schuppi, 18Pfund Spiegler.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische @ markus7


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

[FONT=&quot]erst mal petri jungs so die wm ist vorbei neue baits sind gerollt und ich war endlich wieder ne nacht drausen .

ergebnis waren 14 runs, davon habe ich 12  landen können

die gewichte waren zwischen 4-16pf

nicht gerade mega grosse fische aber für die erste nacht wars top .

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/7398/angeln2075.jpghttp://img836.*ih.us/img836/1435/angeln2086.jpghttp://img832.*ih.us/img832/8527/angeln2089.jpg[/FONT]http://img836.*ih.us/img836/2314/angeln2097.jpg
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## yassin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

auch noch ein two tone schuppi #6
super was hier abgeht.

bei mir is es bei dem Wildkarpfen geblieben bis jetzt 

am wochenende gehts an ein neuen See mit 90 Hektar.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sehr schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt... Ich mach erstmal ne Pause... Ich war die letzten 3 Wochenenden los und und von Wochenende zu Wochenende wurde es immer weniger mit den Fischen. Ich warte mal ab bis es sich wieder etwas abkühlt...


----------



## Karasik84 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen,

habe heute meinen 2ten Karpen auf ne Maiskette im meinem Anglerleben laden können.

Macht richtig Spaß, da die Jungs viel Kampfgeist haben :vik:


----------



## deger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Eine Frage: Bei Fotos von Karpfenfängen schauen die Fänger immer so merkwürdig auf den Fisch...hat das einen Grund?


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na weil die Fische so wunderschön sind  außerdem sollen ja die kameralinsen nicht kaputtgehn, wenn da so manch einer reinschauen würde


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab gestern am Schlachtensee in Berlin nen schönen Spiegelkarpfen von 6,5kg auf Mais gefangen. Schöner Drill am recht leichten Gerät (-45g Posenrute, 5g Pose, 25er Vorfach), bei dem ich auch bis zur Hüfte ins Wasser musste, um den Fisch um ein Hindernis rumzuführen.

Karpfenpremiere für die Rute, hat aber eine 1a Figur gemacht!

Ein Bild von dem Fisch existiert zwar, weiß aber nicht ob ich dafür im Karpfenforum nicht einen auf'n Deckel krieg, weil ich erst zu Hause in der Küche fotografiert habe 

Petri an die anderen glücklichen Fänger!
|wavey:


----------



## schäfti (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

stell des bild ruhig rein es wurde ja geklärt dass es jedem seine entscheidung is ...
(will ne sehen )


----------



## AltBierAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

besser man lächelt den fisch an als das man dämlich in die kamera guckt wenn man über 30 pfund hebt kommen da schon komische bilder bei rum

gruß chris


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

muss mich konzentrieren das er nicht runter fällt .

ne mal im ernst wen der fisch schlägt oder so, muss ich schnell reagieren können.
 wen ich in die cam schaue  und nicht den fisch anschaue kann das schon ein grund sein für eine verletzung sein.

hab einige bilder wo i9ch richtig fertig ausehe , z.b 30 runs in 2 nächten  kein schlaf nix da sieht man sehr fertig aus, mein mädel meinte nur haste zuviel gesoffen .

wen ich am wasser bin gibts nur radler von dem her wars die müdigkeit


----------



## beton0815 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> So, hier noch die versprochenen Bilder von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht:
> 
> 14Pfund Schuppi, 18Pfund Spiegler.




Ist doch ne Led Lenser auf deiner Birne,?
Wenn man damit nen Karpfen anleuchtet dreht der vollkommen durch. Ich vergess immer meine auszuziehen. Was muss der Fisch bloß denken wenn der den Scheinwerfer sieht. #d 


Schöne Fische


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja das is ne Led Lenser 
Das schöne is doch, dass die Stufenlos dimmbar ist. Also kann ich die Helligkeit prima einstellen, wie ich sie brauch. hatte aber noch nie probleme mit fischen zwecks anleuchten bei dunkelheit ^^
damit siehste wenigstens, was abgeht um den fisch herum nachts.


----------



## beton0815 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei mir bricht Nachts immer die Panik aus, das vergess ich dann nach m Drill schonma   :q

Ich hab meine 3 Wochen lang, mein Anglerkollege hat seine Fox seitdem nicht mehr angezogen. Der ist vollkommen deprimiert.
Hab mir auch ne P17 erlaubt. In Sachen Licht sind die nicht zu toppen  #6#6#6#6


              :vik:          I Love LedLenser         :vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZG9KBtmRtI


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab die H7. Echt unschlagbar, in der gezoomten stellung auf volle power leucht ich damit 400m weit.


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so mal die von letztem WE. endlich der Ü 30 dabei für mich dieses jahr.


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

weiter...


----------



## beton0815 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wirklich schöne Fische
Ich will ans Wasser   :c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne strecke   bei mir gehts nach 4 wochen endlich auch mal wieder ein we raus. wens klappt gibts wieder ein live ticker.

mal ne frage wie kann ich nen live drill (mit cam) on stellen??


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Super Fische. Ich freue mich auf Freitag. Da geht es auch wieder los!:q


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische! ich war heute nacht los.
drei fische. nen 32er spiegler namens thilo.... er mag mich anscheinend  nen bildschöner 26er schuppi und ein 16er schuppi. alles auf red spice von sb.


----------



## tarpoon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

war auch für zwei nächte am wasser. lief super. 5 karpfen und einen wels. der schwerste hatte knapp 18 kg. bilder hab ich in mein album geladen.

p.s. achtet mal auf das paddel vom twotone )


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Dickes Petri an alle!

War auch nochmal die Nacht. Diesmal 5 Spiegler und einen Amur 24pfd. die Spiegler hatten: klein, klein, 20, 28 31pfd.

Meine Freundin hat auch einen gezogen#6.


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

die beiden kleinen. Und der 20er mit Rig.


----------



## AltBierAngler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

danke,..  schön fische ach von euch und eine schöne Frau noch dazu. Doppelt Petri


----------



## barschkönig (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische Petri, ich ziehe Sonntag wieder los. Mal sehen was läuft.:q


----------



## carphunter 95 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische.......Schöne Frau........Digges Petri von mir


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

respect sag ich da nur  hat sie veleicht ne freundin wo mal mit gehn will


----------



## Litti (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal meine beiden kleineren Schleien-Exemplare (28 und 30 cm) gefangen diese Woche


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nettes Mädel und Petri zu den super Fischen.:vik:


----------



## Schneidy (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* Gestern um ca. 23 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung:* 
*Wassertemperatur:* nicht gemessen aber ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 68cm
*Gewicht: *14 Pfund*




*


----------



## carpboar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo an alle! Erst mal Petri zu Euren tollen Fischen. Hätte da auch mal einen auf Lager von diesem Sonntag   
Manomann des war der Hammer! Schätzt mal das Gewicht!
Grüße an alle


----------



## carphunter 95 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

28,5 Pfund


----------



## carpboar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Oh je weit vom Ziel entfernt.


----------



## Joern k. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

34 pfd#d


----------



## carpboar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

also, da ihr so daneben liegt hier mal das offizielle Gewicht:

Er hatte sage und schreibe 31,5 Kilo!!!!


----------



## Joern k. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich sag jetzt nichts das sollen die anderen machen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Shortys (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi 
konnte die tage auch einen schönen karpfen fangen der hatte 78 cm und denke so an die 10 kg vielleicht kann ich aber nicht sagen weil nicht gewogen.war einer schöner drill in den seerosen.
werde woll mich ma für nächstes jahr ma mehr auf karpfen probieren anstatt auf aal wo in der nacht sowieso nicht mehr viel geht.
miese bilder weil ich cam vergessen hab und mit handy foto gemacht habe
mfg
maurice


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war auch wiedermal unterwegs.
neben sehr viel totholz konnte ich heute morgen einen sehr langen, schlanken und kampfstarken schuppi von genau 20pfund landen. 
ein wirklich bildschöner fisch mit riesen flossen


----------



## Notung (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Erst mal Petri zu Euren tollen Fischen. Hätte da auch mal einen auf Lager von diesem Sonntag
> Manomann des war der Hammer! Schätzt mal das Gewicht!
> Grüße an alle




Hallo,
fast deutscher Rekordfisch!!!
Meinen Glückwunsch, einen 63Pfünder fängt nicht jeder in deutschland!!:vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> also, da ihr so daneben liegt hier mal das offizielle Gewicht:
> 
> Er hatte sage und schreibe 31,5 Kilo!!!!



Dickes Petri auch von mir wirklich toller Fisch !!!:k

MfG :vik:


----------



## angelsuchti66 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

echt nice geiler fisch 31,5 kg das ist mal was


----------



## Erik_D (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Joern k. schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt nichts das sollen die anderen machen|supergri|supergri|supergri



Das hab ich mir auch grade gedacht #d Aber man darf ja hier keine Gewichte mehr anzweifeln....

Naja, einfach mal im Netz nach Fischen gucken, die +30 Kg haben. Das sollte alles klären.


----------



## atsm123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wo haste den gezoggen Carpboar


----------



## Notung (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



atsm123 schrieb:


> wo haste den gezoggen Carpboar



Hallo,
dem Ufer nach zu Urteilen am Fluß!
Gruß


----------



## marcus7 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> also, da ihr so daneben liegt hier mal das offizielle Gewicht:
> 
> Er hatte sage und schreibe 31,5 Kilo!!!!




Geiler Fisch!
Also 40pf.+ hätte ich gesagt,  aber 31,5Kilo...naja muss jeder selbst wissen wie ehrlich er zu sich selber und anderen ist#d


----------



## beton0815 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

http://a.*ih.us/img812/2314/hpim0665.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us




Diesen Karpfen hab ich vor Jahren gefangen. Knapp unter der 40er Marke 

Es frisst Boilies, also ist es ein Karpfen #q


----------



## Lil Torres (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> also, da ihr so daneben liegt hier mal das offizielle Gewicht:
> 
> Er hatte sage und schreibe 31,5 Kilo!!!!


 
... |sagnix


----------



## Taskin (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



beton0815 schrieb:


> http://a.*ih.us/img812/2314/hpim0665.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us
> 
> ...


 
hast du den relest oder gleich auf raubfisch dran gelassen


----------



## carpboar (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi nochmal an alle, 
Zu allererst möchte ich mal sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das wenn man einen tollen Fisch fängt und zwar so ziemlich den Fisch des Lebens, dieser gleich angezweifelt wird. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen und war schon der glücklichste Mensch wenn ich mal einen mit 10kg gefangen habe. So und nun kommt dieser Fisch nach einem atemberaubenden Drill.  Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ob ich die Bilder überhaupt reinstellen soll genau aus diesem Grund. So ein Fisch  ist mit Sicherheit in unseren Gewässern ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und ich bin stolz und überglücklich diesen Fisch in meinen Händen gehalten haben zu dürfen. Wir habe ihn gewogen und ungefähr 5 Passanten standen nebendran weil dass ein See mitten in der Stadt ist. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich??  Es gibt immer Neider und für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich Bilder reingestellt habe weil ich solche Reaktionen einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich wollte Euch nur einen tollen Fisch zeigen aber manche ertragen so etwas nicht


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ICH verstehe dich sehr gut, rate mal warum von mir seit Jahren keine Post´s mehr hier im Karpfenfänge Trööt zu sehen sind...
|uhoh:

Greeetz


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
von mir gibts auch keine Bilder mehr , ich habe keine Lust mehr auf blöde Kommentare , Zweifler , Besserwisser , selbsternannte Profis und Neider.
Ich fange bei jedem meiner Ansitze meine Karpfen , freue mich darüber und gut ist es.
Die letzten 2 Wochen waren es 14 Karpfen zwischen 6 und 24 Pfund 
Gruß Udo


----------



## beton0815 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hi nochmal an alle,
> Zu allererst möchte ich mal sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das wenn man einen tollen Fisch fängt und zwar so ziemlich den Fisch des Lebens, dieser gleich angezweifelt wird. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen und war schon der glücklichste Mensch wenn ich mal einen mit 10kg gefangen habe. So und nun kommt dieser Fisch nach einem atemberaubenden Drill.  Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ob ich die Bilder überhaupt reinstellen soll genau aus diesem Grund. So ein Fisch  ist mit Sicherheit in unseren Gewässern ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und ich bin stolz und überglücklich diesen Fisch in meinen Händen gehalten haben zu dürfen. Wir habe ihn gewogen und ungefähr 5 Passanten standen nebendran weil dass ein See mitten in der Stadt ist. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich??  Es gibt immer Neider und für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich Bilder reingestellt habe weil ich solche Reaktionen einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich wollte Euch nur einen tollen Fisch zeigen aber manche ertragen so etwas nicht





Lass Dich nicht bekloppt machen. Ist ein echt toller Fisch. 
Der kleine in meinem Avatar hat knapp 18 Kilo. Und ist wesentlich schlanker. Ja fast magersüchtig gegenüber deinem Klopper. Es ist zwar nicht der längste Fisch, aber allein der Bauch von dem Teil sagt schon alles. Respekt


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hi nochmal an alle,
> Zu allererst möchte ich mal sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das wenn man einen tollen Fisch fängt und zwar so ziemlich den Fisch des Lebens, dieser gleich angezweifelt wird. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen und war schon der glücklichste Mensch wenn ich mal einen mit 10kg gefangen habe. So und nun kommt dieser Fisch nach einem atemberaubenden Drill.  Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ob ich die Bilder überhaupt reinstellen soll genau aus diesem Grund. So ein Fisch  ist mit Sicherheit in unseren Gewässern ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und ich bin stolz und überglücklich diesen Fisch in meinen Händen gehalten haben zu dürfen. Wir habe ihn gewogen und ungefähr 5 Passanten standen nebendran weil dass ein See mitten in der Stadt ist. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich??  Es gibt immer Neider und für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich Bilder reingestellt habe weil ich solche Reaktionen einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich wollte Euch nur einen tollen Fisch zeigen aber manche ertragen so etwas nicht




Genau solche Reaktionen sind es, die mit dem dümmlichen Anzweifeln irgendwelcher Bilder ausgelöst werden. Und genau darum haben wir das, nicht nur im Karpfenforum, untersagt.

Anhand von einem Bild Wahrheit oder Unwahrheit abzuleiten, ist wie das raten der Anzahl Erbsen in einem Einmachglas. Wir haben das oft genug diskutiert und oft genug Beweise gebracht, dass ein 10pfünder wie ein 20pfünder fotografiert werden kann und ein 40pfünder wie ein 20er. Auch wurde nachgewiesen, dass obskure Vergleichsmessungen Fingerlänge-Fischlänge nichts anderes als Nonsens sind.

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder mal Angler, die eine sehr optimistische Waage haben. Und es gibt auch ganz sicher Angler, die gerne mal einige Pfund oder Kilo dazudichten. 

So what ?

Die sind ganz sicher absolute Ausnahmen. Und da frag ich mich ob es sinnvoll für eine Gemeinschaft ist, wegen ein paar eventuellen Ausnahmen per Generalverdacht unvorteilhaft fotografierte Fische anzuzweifeln und damit mehr ehrliche Boardis zu vergrämen, als tatsächliche Angeber zu entlarven. Wobei ich mich an keinen Fall erinnern kann, wo übertriebene Angaben tatsächlich als falsch nachgewiesen werden konnten. 

*Aber:*

Man muss die Sache auch von der anderen Seite betrachten.
Wir sind ein öffentliches Forum, in dem jeder Zugang hat. Das betrifft natürlich auch Angler, die sich einen Spass daraus machen solche Angaben anzuzweifeln. Das Groß der Boardis ist nicht so gestrickt. 
Wenn man nun einen Fisch hier präsentiert und der eine oder andere Kommentar dazu negativ ausfällt, dann muss man nicht unbedingt mimosenhaft reagieren indem man keine Bilder mehr einstellt. Damit schafft man den Anzweiflern Genugtuung und straft diejenigen, die sich über solche Bilder freuen. 
Und wir sind auch kein Mädchenpensionat. Klare Stänkerbeiträge werden geahndet und editiert, aber ein wenig Augenzwinkernder Kritik muss man sich einfach stellen. 

Wir Mod´s werden das weiterhin mit Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand versuchen zu regulieren.

Wenn sich nun jemand berufen fühlt, das Thema weiter zu diskutieren (allgemein und nicht personenbezogen), so kann derjenige gerne ein neues Thema im Karpfenbereich eröffnen, wo dann unter Beachtung der Boadregeln sachlich diskutiert werden kann. 

Hier aber bitte nicht mehr.


----------



## Angelsuchti (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hi nochmal an alle,
> Zu allererst möchte ich mal sagen, dass ich es sehr traurig finde das wenn man einen tollen Fisch fängt und zwar so ziemlich den Fisch des Lebens, dieser gleich angezweifelt wird. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen und war schon der glücklichste Mensch wenn ich mal einen mit 10kg gefangen habe. So und nun kommt dieser Fisch nach einem atemberaubenden Drill.  Ich habe mir wirklich überlegt ob ich die Bilder überhaupt reinstellen soll genau aus diesem Grund. So ein Fisch  ist mit Sicherheit in unseren Gewässern ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und ich bin stolz und überglücklich diesen Fisch in meinen Händen gehalten haben zu dürfen. Wir habe ihn gewogen und ungefähr 5 Passanten standen nebendran weil dass ein See mitten in der Stadt ist. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich??  Es gibt immer Neider und für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich Bilder reingestellt habe weil ich solche Reaktionen einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich wollte Euch nur einen tollen Fisch zeigen aber manche ertragen so etwas nicht




Neid ist die aufrichtigste Form der Annerkennung.


----------



## teddy88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sodele, hoffe bei dem folgenden Bild gibts keine Zweifler.

Der Spiegler hatte 18,1 kg und des könnt ihr jetz glauben oder halt auch nicht!!

mfg


----------



## BMG619 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war dieses Wochenende beim Pelzer Jugendcamp und konnte auch 2 schöne Karpfen fangen. Gebissen habe beide morgens auf einen Pelzer Baits Neon Yellow Monster Crab Pop-Up. Vom ersten hab ich leider nur ein Mattenfoto. Aber auf der Homepage von Pelzer Baits ist noch ein andere Foto davon.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch grade gedacht #d Aber man darf ja hier keine Gewichte mehr anzweifeln....
> 
> Naja, einfach mal im Netz nach Fischen gucken, die +30 Kg haben. Das sollte alles klären.



Ich habe gegoogelt und muss sagen. Mit 31 kg das kommt hin. Ist eben unvorteilhaft fotografiert.

Hier noch ein paar Karpfen nach deiner Google-Suche:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/61-spiegelkarpfen.html#

Danke.|rolleyes


----------



## angelsuchti66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

moin BMG !!
haste auch ma wieder ein fisch gefangen! xD
wieviel pfund hatte er denn
 gruss


----------



## BMG619 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja, zum Glück. Ich kam aber auch in letzter Zeit kaum los. Der erste hatte 24,2 Pfund und der zweite hatte 24 Pfund.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wow habe mir das gerade angesehn von pelzer echt geil... wäre dort auch gerne gewesen


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen.
24 Pfund ist bisher meine Bestmarke ;-))
Allerdings sind die schwersten bei uns im Vereinsgewässer auch nur um die 30 Pfund.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BMG619 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen.
> 24 Pfund ist bisher meine Bestmarke ;-))
> Allerdings sind die schwersten bei uns im Vereinsgewässer auch nur um die 30 Pfund.
> Gruß Udo



Bei uns in den Gewässern ist auch nichts größeres als 30 Pfund drin. Und auch 20er sind schon selten. Mein PB ist deswegen auch nur 25 Pfund, aber das Gewicht ist ja nebensächlich


----------



## carphunter 95 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ist bei mir leider genauso, bei uns im verein sind die größten Karpfen auch nicht größer als 26 Pfund, zumindest wurde noch nie ein größerer gefangen. Mein PB bei uns am Gewässer liegt derzeit bei 25 Pfund. Aber dafür haben wir eine sehr breite mittelschicht mit 12-18 Pfündern#6.

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moinmoin, haben seit ein paar wochen mal wieder eine kleine Session an einem unserer Vereinsseen gestarten ... dagbei rumgekommen sind fische von 12 pfd, von 19 pfd, 26 pfd, einer von 18 pfd, einer von 3 pfd und mein bis jetzt bester mit 40 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Geile Fische!#6

Der 40er schaut Hammer aus#6


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
der 40 Pfünder gleicht wirklich einem Wasserschwein ;-) , Glückwunsch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rob (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! Erst mal Petri zu Euren tollen Fischen. Hätte da auch mal einen auf Lager von diesem Sonntag
> Manomann des war der Hammer! Schätzt mal das Gewicht!
> Grüße an alle



recht herzliches petri zu diesem ausnahmefisch!!!

und an die üblichen zweifler und freizeitmathematiker: manchmal ist es besser leise zu sein.
neid ist eine schlimme sache, das macht euch nur krank.


lg rob


----------



## angelmax2910 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri zu den schönen und vorallem dicken fisch;D


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab auch mal wieder nen Karpfen erwischt... wenn auch nicht mit der Angel! 
Das eigentlich interessante an dem 18kg Brummer ist wohl die Schwanzflosse - für das Teil bräuchte der eigentlich nen Waffenschein! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  Was ein Paddel... selten gesehen bei nem Spiegler. :q


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Alter Schwede, dass kann man wohl laut sagen!
Kraz...

Grüße und wie sagt man da?! Immer Saft auf der Leitung - oder wie ?!:m

Edit: Ups, Netz übersehen...


----------



## Joern k. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:*19 ; 4:13; 10:25; 14; 4:45 Uhr.
*Wo:*  NRW*
Wer:*Ich
*Mondphase:*Vollmond
*Womit: *Tigernuss, Snowman
*Gewicht: *15 pfd., 22pfd., 26pfd, 27pfd , 28 pfd

Und noch en kollege mit nem 28-er


----------



## Joern k. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Und noch was..


----------



## angelsuchti66 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

musste gerade zusehen wie ein "goldzahnkormoran" ein schönen 8 kg spiegler getötet hat -.-
ich wollte erst schnell den fisch schnappenn und wieder zurücksetzen!
wenn ich sowas seh dreh ich ab


----------



## longlongsilver (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs vom 26-31.07.2010 bei uns am vereinsgewässer in "nrw".

ich konnte insgesammt 8 karpfen überlisten.

hier die drei besten der woche ein schuppi mit 15pfd, ein spiegler mit 18pfd und ein schuppi mit 34pfd. 
alle anderen lagen so um die 10 bis 12pfd

alle 3 fische bissen auf solar pineapple corker 18mm und die anderen 5 auf solar wintersecret pop up 14mm und sb scoberry 18mm.

gefüttert hatte ich ein mix aus mais, heilbuttpellets in schwarz und weiß und sb scoberry boilies. aufgewertet hatte ich den mix mit imperial baits liquid amino und carptrack powder.


Grüsse 
longlongsilver


----------



## solifischer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Echt schöne Fische vorallem der 34 Pfünder,
werde morgen auch mal wieder versuchen, einige Karpfen zu überlisten. Da jetzt endlich die Sommerferien angefangen haben.

Solifischer


----------



## Schneidy (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* heut morgen um ca. 4.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Altwasser vom RMD Kanal
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* abnehmend
*Windrichtung:*
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Schoko Boilie
* Größe:* 78 cm
*Gewicht: *14 Pfund*




*


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute war ich mit Sohnemann für 3 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer , wir haben 3 (Karpfen ( zwischen 6 und 12 Pfund )  und 1 Schleie ( knapp 50 cm ) gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch von Freitag bis heute draußen. Konnte insgesamt 10 Fische fangen, darunter auch dieser schöne 20er.
Fische wurden alle mit RW-Baits gefangen, es wurde nicht vorgefüttert.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Heyy Schleie!
Schöner Fisch , Petri 
Bloß was sind RW Boilies ?

MfG


----------



## Schleie! (1. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

RW-Baits is ein Boilie-Hersteller


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sauber jungs schöne carps was ihr grad fangt:m

so ich war gestern für  ein paar stunden auch beim fischen:vik:

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2669/113kar.jpg

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/8242/119t.jpg

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/1572/134bd.jpg

und hier mein body gard 

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/421/122pdl.jpg

gefangen habe ich 6 karpfen zwischen 8-12pf köder war mal wieder scoberry.

die spiegler habe ich nicht fotografiert da sie von drill zimlich fertig waren, und ich nix risckiren wollte.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Koikarpfen*


Länge:53,5cm
Gewicht:6,32 Pfund
Gewässer:Sieg(Schladern)
Köder:Wurm/Mais
Montageosenmontage|rolleyes


----------



## BöhserZwerg (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



BigWels schrieb:


> *Koikarpfen*
> 
> 
> Länge:53,5cm
> ...



Bild siehe hier


----------



## hansejaeger (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Aus welchen Gartenteich ist denn der?? =)) Spaß!! Aber was hälst du von catch & release?


----------



## bullfighter (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
petry zu euren fängen Klasse
ich war gestern auch am see über nacht in langenfeld (rheinland)
absolut nichts hat gebissen aber gesprungen sind sie wie wild 
echt schade.


----------



## Lil Torres (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch erfolgreich!!

konnte gestern abend meinen neuen pb in den händen halten, ein spiegler mit genau 40 pfund...


----------



## tarpoon (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ohhhh, nice )dickes petri


----------



## Lil Torres (2. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ohhhh, nice )dickes petri


 
danke dir!!


----------



## marcus7 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum 40er|wavey::m


----------



## BöhserZwerg (3. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



FishingTiffy schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gartenteich ist denn der?? =)) Spaß!! Aber was hälst du von catch & release?



Bei großen Karpfen ist das natürlcih was anderes.Aber das war mein erster Karpfen und ich bin auch ein Fischesser#6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Carp Lil Torres !
Davon bin ich noch weit entfernt ^^


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



BigWels schrieb:


> Bei großen Karpfen ist das natürlcih was anderes.Aber das war mein erster Karpfen und ich bin auch ein Fischesser#6




Und wie schmeckt so ein Koi-Karpfen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Und wie schmeckt so ein Koi-Karpfen?




So wie alle anderen Karpfen auch. Ist die gleiche Art, nur eben eine Farbvariante.


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

3 tage 3 nächte blank....bitter


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo!
ich konnte gestern meinen ersten rheinkarpfen landen.
Bisher konnte ich nur erfahrung im see sammeln.
Mcih wunderte es selbst, dass wir einen landen konnten.
Für mich war es natürlich ein ganz besonderer fisch.
Ich angel erst seit diesem jahr auf karpfen!


----------



## Lil Torres (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

den hier gab es heute morgen noch...

zwar "nur" ein schuppi von 14 pfund, hat aber gekämpft wie ein großer.

damit ist meine session auch beendet, 3 fische von 40 (welchen ich ja schon gepostet habe), 28 und 14 pfund. 

dazu heute morgen noch einen netten graser verloren.

trotzdem bin ich zufrieden, so kann es weiter gehen... #6

danke nochmal für die petri's!! |wavey:


----------



## BöhserZwerg (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Und wie schmeckt so ein Koi-Karpfen?



Noch weiß ich selber es nicht.Der wird geräuchert.Aber ich hab gelesen der soll wie ein normaler Karpfen schmecken


----------



## maxdullaart (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Also letzte nach war es endlich so weit und habe ich meine erste Deutschland Karpfen gefangen. :vik: Lezte nacht um 01.50 gings dan los, drill hat eine Viertelstunde gedauert. Köder war eine Schneemann von Halibut Boilies (20mm) Wetter: leicht bedeckt, 12 grad, wassertemp 18 grad (?), Wind west/sud-west. Karpfen war eine Schuppi von 80 cm und 20 pfund, siehe Foto.

Gruss,

Max


----------



## Troutcarp (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wollte die letzten Sommerferien ausnutzen, um mal ganz neue Vereinsgewässer auszuprobieren... 
Das Resultat : Jeder Wurf brachte riesige Mengen an Kraut mit sich, und das Schlimmste : 
7 Tage am Stück geblankt |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:

Nach 3 Tagen Pause gehts morgen nochmal ne Nacht los...

Petri zu den gefangenen Carps :vik:


----------



## maxdullaart (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Viel erfolg !!!#6#6#6


----------



## Troutcarp (4. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



maxdullaart schrieb:


> Viel erfolg !!!#6#6#6


 

Dankeee 
Ich hoffe ich kann Freitag bzw. Samstag was gutes berichten :vik:


|wavey:


----------



## maxdullaart (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Troutcarp schrieb:


> Dankeee
> Ich hoffe ich kann Freitag bzw. Samstag was gutes berichten :vik:
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 
Einfach durchhalten !! Ich habe erst 8 (!!!!!) blanks gehabt bis ich die Schuppi von vorgestern gefangen habe. :q Ok neues Gewasser und so, aber trotzdem !  Lass mal wissen wie es gelaufen ist ! #6


----------



## Udo561 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute früh hatte ich 2 Karpfen fangen können , einen ca. 15 Pfund auf Pellet einen ca. 6 Pfund auf Hartmaiskette.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Troutcarp (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!  

@ maxdullaart
das ist doch schön zu wissen, das ich nicht der einzige "Schneider" bin. 
Bei mir war es auch ein ganz neues Gewässer...
Falsche Stelle angepeilt und total verkrautet, selbst der Gewässerwart hat uns keine Hoffnung gemacht.
Egal nachher gehts an nen bekannten See!
Morgen Abend gibts dann hoffentlich ein Foto mindestens :vik:


----------



## maxdullaart (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute früh hatte ich 2 Karpfen fangen können , einen ca. 15 Pfund auf Pellet einen ca. 6 Pfund auf Hartmaiskette.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das ist ja schön eine Holland auswanderer ! :vik: Ich weiss aus eigene Erfahrung das man da sehr gut angeln kann:q also Petri zu deinem 2 Karpfen ! Hoffentlich gefällt es dir in meine Heimat, mir gefällt es jedenfalls verdammt gut in Deine !!:q:q

@ troutcarp ich freue mich auf deine Bilder !

Gruss,

Max


----------



## cliche (5. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi leuts 

Gefangen am 03.08.2010 um 4:30 in Brandenburg
c.a 6,5 kg schöner Drill da Seerosen und Totholz im Drillbereich lagen.

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/9499/st831999.jpg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So vom 04.06 gefangen auf nen boilie an der Pose. Ist einer von vielen marmorkarpfen die bei uns immer im Rudel rumschwimmen. Hat an der matchrute viel Spaß gemacht und ca 40 min gedauert. Länge 95 cm Gewicht keine Ahnung

Bild kommt noch kann's vom iPhone nicht hochladen


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hab auch einen Fang zu melden. Ist wohl der erste Boiliekarpfen seit über 8 Jahren. Der erste war ein Schuppi, der zweite ein Spiegli. Der Schuppi hatte wohl 65-70cm.
Der Karpfen ist sogar zweimal im Drill aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Als wäre er auf Extasy :q Ich will auch was davon 
Muss wohl der gewesen sein, der vorher auch wie wild aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

komme gerade vom wasser und konnte ein schönen fisch landen..


----------



## Steffen90 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hab auch was zu melden
drei babys von 10, 11 und 12 pfund. alles spiegler.
aber schöne fische. 
musste einen anderen platz und see fischen da mein gefütterter platz besetzt war.... derjenige hatte aber heftig mit blesshühnern zu kämpfen. hat mich gefreut


----------



## Notung (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich konnte gestern meinen ersten rheinkarpfen landen.
> Bisher konnte ich nur erfahrung im see sammeln.
> Mcih wunderte es selbst, dass wir einen landen konnten.
> ...



Hallo,
leider ist das kein Karpfen!!!!!!!!
Du hast einen Grasfisch gefangen!:vik:
Gruß Marco


----------



## Lil Torres (7. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider ist das kein Karpfen!!!!!!!!
> Du hast einen Grasfisch gefangen!:vik:
> Gruß Marco


 
auch (gras)karpfen genannt... |bla:

aber du hast schon recht, der hat mit dem karpfen im eigentlichen sinne nichts zu tun!!

er wird allerdings in den meisten fällen als graskarpfen bezeichnet.

ich denke deswegen das mit dem "karpfen"...


----------



## kohlibri (8. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin!

Hab gestern Abend nen Amur auf die Schuppen gelegt. 
Hab ihn ungelogen 1 1/2 Stunden gedrillt und stand zum Schluss bis zur Hüfte im Wasser. Genau 30 Pfund!!

Köder war ein selbstgedrehter Frolic-Hanf-Boilie als Pop-Up.


----------



## AltBierAngler (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wieder 3 tage blank ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

kohlibri@ glaube du hast noch nicht viele grasser gefangen.
 also im stehn so nen fisch fotografieren, und noch am puli dran drücken ist nicht gerade gut für den fisch. 
der fisch macht einen schlag und knallt mit voller wucht aufm boden#d

aber trozdem schöner fisch


----------



## Friedfischschreck (10. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@kohlibri: Beim Photographieren ist es besser zu knieen. Erstens wird der Fisch weniger gefährdet und zweitens sieht er dadurch größer aus als er eigentlich ist...#6
Kleiner Tipp am Rande und Glückwünsche zum Graser.


----------



## kohlibri (10. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Friedfischschreck:

Danke für die Tipps! Werd versuchen sie beim nächsten Mal zu beherzigen. 

Und danke für die Glückwünsche! Nach vier Blanks konnte ich endlich mal gewinnen! War übrigens mein erster Graser. =)


----------



## Marc 24 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> ...und zweitens sieht er dadurch größer aus als er eigentlich ist...#6



Man könnte auch sagen, dass er im Knien fotografiert nicht kleiner aussieht, als er eigentlich ist |supergri. Denn so im Stehen bei einem so großen Kerl wirkt der Fisch einfach im Vergleich kleiner . Ne aber auf jeden Fall ein super Fisch und nimm den Tipp von Friedfischschreck wahr, nicht ausschließlich wegen der Größe, sondern vor allem wegen der Sicherheit für den Fisch #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## kohlibri (11. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Alles klar! Wird gemacht!!

Und danke noch mal


----------



## atsm123 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jawohl endlich 

*Wann: 12.8.2010 3:00Uhr
* *Wo:* *Talsperre Quitzdorf
* *Wer: Ich*
*Mondphase: Dunkel |bla:
* *Windrichtung: Ost*
*Wassertemperatur: Warm*
*Womit: Tigernuss
* * Größe: 85cm*
*Gewicht: 16.5 Kg 

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/3894/dsc00606y.jpg



http://img85.*ih.us/img85/5204/dsc00608p.jpg
* 

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/504/p0808102010.jpg


http://img710.*ih.us/img710/6931/p1508101156.jpg


----------



## yassin (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

aber trotzdem Petri zum Fisch


----------



## atsm123 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

dieser Fisch wurde ehh verspeist , normal klar hab ich abhakkmatte


----------



## marcus7 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bon Apettit.

Kamera vergessen?|kopfkrat


----------



## atsm123 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ne warum , hab erst nächsten Morgen Bilder gemacht wa alles so nass


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch :m


----------



## atsm123 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich wusste das , ja normal is ja catch&release , aber meine Eltern die wollten ma Fisch essen , sonst wird immer rumgeweint warum ich 800€ für Rollen aus gebe und dann  jeden fisch reinschmeiße wieder , Familien Urlaub und Angeln naja :vik:


----------



## Schleie! (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Fr bis So los und hatte satte 15 Karpfen. Bilder stelle ich morgen rein.
Hab nen neuen Boilie getestet und glaub das ist mein neuer Favorit


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



atsm123 schrieb:


> Ich wusste das , ja normal is ja catch&release , aber meine Eltern die wollten ma Fisch essen , sonst wird immer rumgeweint warum ich 800€ für Rollen aus gebe und dann  jeden fisch reinschmeiße wieder , Familien Urlaub und Angeln naja :vik:



Du musst Dich in keiner Weise für einen entnommenen Fisch rechtfertigen. Das kann jeder halten wie er möchte.


*@all

Ich habe oft genug geschrieben, dass wir keinerlei Kommentare wegen Abhakmatten, Blut, entnommenen Fischen, angegebenen Gewichten etc. mehr dulden.
Einige, die es immer noch nicht begriffen haben dürfen sich über die jetzt fälligen Verwarnungen nicht wundern. *


----------



## Schleie! (16. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wetter war regnerisch, viel Wind. Insgesamt hatten wir zu zweit von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag knapp über 30Runs.
Gefischt haben wir Boilies, Sorte Orange-Fish von RW-Baits.

Hier nun meine schönsten Fische:

15Pfund





19Pfund





19,5Pfund





21Pfund





22,5 Pfund





25Pfund


----------



## Angelsuchti (16. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Mensch hast ja richtig abgefischt! Auf jeden Fall n dickes Petri!


----------



## cliche (16. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am 14-15.08 in Brandenburg angeln und hatte in 12h 3 Karpfen landen können. 2 mal ging es nich zu mein Gunsten aus .


----------



## snofla (17. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so Leute

habe hier noch ne Fangmeldung........ganz frisch von letzter Nacht

Wann: vom 16 auf den 17 August
Wo:  Hausgewässer
Wer: Ne Kumpel
Mondphase: erstes Viertel
Windrichtung: West
Wassertemperatur: ca 23
Womit: Pelletts
Größe: ??
Gewicht: 18,5 KG


http://img822.*ih.us/img822/8071/1708.jpg​
er hatte noch einen von 14,5........14.......16,5.......und 15KG er ist immer noch ganz durch den Wind :q

Foto kommt leider nur von ner Handycam


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin 

War von Sonntag-Dienstag los .. Gab dieses mal leider nur einen Full-Run |rolleyes Zum glück lief alles glat und ich hatte den 1sten Karpfen( 31 pf) aus meinem neuen gewässer vor mir liegen #6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin 

Hier mal mein carp von gestern früh um 5.45uhr .WQir waren auch nur eine nacht gewesen . 
Gebissen hat er auf ein schneeman (muschel und pop up leberboilie )
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/2401/17082010222.jpg

Der bursche hatte 76cm und stolze 18pfund .

Natürlich schwimmt der wieder , denn ich will den nächstes jahr wieder fangn


----------



## yassin (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Schleie! Petri zur Strecke #6
und den andern auch :m

fahre morgenfrüh für 2 Tage an ein schweres Gewässer, an dem man, wenn was geht mit 30+ rechnen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## Koalano1 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zum schönen Schuppi!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Echt tolle Strecke Jungs 
@ snofla schöner schuppi

Petri !!


----------



## Bandit0815 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Am Samstagabend beim Feedern!!! (auf Karpfen)
Ich glaub die Bilder sprechen für sich!
95cm und 5,5kg nach 30 min Drill!
Und er war sehr lecker!

Gruß Alex


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Es geht hir um KARPFEN fänge #q

Tl


----------



## yassin (19. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wenn er ihn als Beifang auf Boilies gefangen hat (siehe Bild) denke ich kann man das stehen lassen. 
Petri zum Hecht #6


----------



## Dorbel (20. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Netter Beifang 

Der Boilie Fisch geschmack oder irgendwas süßes ?


----------



## Bandit0815 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Der Boilie hat Fisch oder Muschel Geschmack, der Hecht muß sich das Teil beim absinken geschnappt haben nachdem ich 3 mal an Freilauf wieder rein hab weil sich die schnur immer wieder gelockert hat habe ich mal die Feederrute hoch aber nix bemerkt also wieder hingelegt, der Freilauf ist wieder gegangen und ich hab wie schon gesagt 30 min Drill!
Mir war aber auch gleich klar das es kein Karpfen war der bewegt sich anders!

Gruß Alex

Petri an alle


----------



## Knigge007 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Füttere seit Montag an unserem Natursee an (am Tag 1kg halb/halb SB Scoberry Boilie-Pellets) wo kaum jemand auf Karpfen fischt weil die Fische dort anscheinend launisch seien und nich beissen würden....

Egal ich habs trotzdem versucht und Heute 5 Tage später wars das erste mal das die Carps andauernd überm Futterplatz gesprungen sind (hab ich in meiner jungen Angelkarriere so extrem auch noch nicht gesehen) und um kurz vor 11Uhr machts WOOOOOM - Vollrun von 15m - YESAAAAA:vik::vik::vik:

Mein PB mit 21,7 Pfund Spiegler ich kanns immer noch nich richtig glauben das es so schnell mit Ü-20Pfund geklappt hat, so ein geiles Feeling... ich zitter jetzt noch :q

War voll der Stress beim Keschern, hab ihn fast nicht in meinen 80x80 Kescher reinbekommen, und da Wiegesack ist auch zu klein ist mir beim wiegen fast rausgeflogen, er wäre nicht tief gefallen aber trotzdem, war etwas seitlich aber ganz vorne gehakt.

Gebissen hat er auf den Scoberry Hook Bait Sinker von SB.

Schade hab immer noch kein Handy oder Cam mit Stativ habe... aber der Fisch bewegt mich jetzt dazu mir als nächstes eine Cam mit Stativ zu kaufen, is ja total beknackt so ganz ohne bildliche Erinnerung.


EDIT 

Regt mich grad voll auf das ich nichmal n Handy mit Foto habe... des gibts doch nicht.... aber bestell jetzt grad eins... kann ich wenigstens mal die Fische fotografieren.. ich Ochse muss jan icht unbedingt aufm Bild drauf sein


----------



## jkc (21. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri und die Bilder hast du ja im Kopf...

Foto auf der Matte reicht auch oft...

Kauf Dir lieber eine Kamera. Immer wenn ich ein Foto machen möchte, würde mir ein Fotohandy nicht reichen.

Grüße JK


----------



## angelsuchti66 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

heute abend versuche ich mal ein paar karpfen auf die matte zu legen ..melde mich morgen zurück ;D


----------



## Knigge007 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri und die Bilder hast du ja im Kopf...
> 
> Foto auf der Matte reicht auch oft...
> 
> ...




Wie meinst wenn dann würde dir n Fotohandy nicht reichen ?


Meine Mum hat mir vorhin extra deswegen nen Fuffi dafür gegeben.... (oha Weihnachten ?.. ), habe mal bissle rumgeschaut also wenn n Handy dann ein Sony... das K 850i hätte 5mega pixel... das nächst "kleinere" 3,2.... und das W580i 2... mein altes hatte 1,3 und das hat finde ich schon gute Bilder gemacht wenn man se bissle in der Schärfe bearbeitet hat.....

Cam und Stativ und solche Scherze kosten halt gleich mal 150€... nehm ich mal an das ich druntert kaum was kriege, oder ? #c



EDIT 

Habe grad ein W580i für 50€ geschossen (neuwertig, denke ist komplett unbenutzt), das reicht erstmal hat 2 Mega Pixel und ich kann immer bissle Sound hören beim fischen (nur mit Kopfhörer!), weil ich schlaf sonst immer ein.... 

Brauchte sowieso eins, Cam kommt dann später


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Morgen,
mein größter bisher und das mit einer 20 Euro Karpfenrute ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nico HB (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Udo

Aber der sieht ja mal echt krank aus der Fisch.

Ich war letzte Nacht auch draußen, und was soll ich sagen, nach unzähligen Wochenende, Nächten und tagestrips endlich mein erster Karpfen des Jahres.
Zwar kein riese, aber er hat sich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt.Hätten auch zwei sein können, hatte ne minute vorher auch nen Run den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Kumpel von mir war auch mit und konnte zwei schöne Makelose Schuppis auf die Matte legen, waren seine ersten Karpfen aus nem Fleet.


----------



## angelsuchti66 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

das foto mit dem mond im hintergrund sieht (fast) gruselig aus  
ich konnte gestern nacht leider nichts fangen


----------



## Pfaffe (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/1476/dsc0005wqf.jpg
mein karpfen den habe ich am freitag rausgeholt hier bei uns ^^ xD


----------



## badbrain (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@udo561

das ist nicht zufällig am wanssums ven?


----------



## yassin (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

F***, hab heut Nacht zwei Ü30er verloren #q#q#q

Petri den anderen #6


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



badbrain schrieb:


> @udo561
> 
> das ist nicht zufällig am wanssums ven?



Hi,
ja natürlich , mein Vereinsgewässer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BMG619 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war heute Nacht auch wieder erfolgreich. 

Beide Schuppis haben auf einen Schneemann mit einem 16mm Tactikal Baits Schoko-Cookie und einem 14mm Solar "Winter Secret" Pop-Up gebissen. Der größere von den beiden hat um ca. 1 Uhr gebissen und der kleinere um ca. 4 Uhr. Beim ersten Fisch musste ich sogar noch in Boxershorts mitten in den Altarm gehen, weil sich die Schnur um mehrere Äste verwickelt hat.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Größter Karpfen bis jetzt in diesem Jahr 
Wo:Vereinsgewässer
Womitellets
Wie groß: Genau 70cm , nicht gewogenhttp://img715.*ih.us/img715/4350/bilderrobin005.jpg


----------



## solifischer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@yassin: Woher weist du das zwei über 30er waren?


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wann: Vor 2Wochen
Womit: Boilies
Wo: Am SEE
Wie Groß: länge keine ahnung gewicht 28pf.
Was: Schuppi


----------



## yassin (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



solifischer schrieb:


> @yassin: Woher weist du das zwei über 30er waren?



1. weil ich sie gesehen hab.
2.weil alles was in dem Teich unter 30 ist Satzkarpfen mit ca.4 Pfund sind.
es gibt also keine "Mittelschicht", das weiß ich ganz sicher


----------



## Lil Torres (22. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi jungs,

ich war auch eine nacht unterwegs!!

mein kumpel konnte einen fast makellosen 22er schuppi auf die matte legen.

ich fing meinen bis jetzt kleinsten karpfen für dieses jahr, der spiegler wog "nur" 12 pfund.

ich habe mich aber trotzdem über den fisch gefreut.

gewicht ist halt nicht alles... #6


----------



## Kuschi777 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,

war am WE auch unterwegs und konnte meinen PB Karpfen auf BLB Boilies fangen.
Gebissen hat er gegen 10Uhr. Nach einigen Fluchten (zumteil auch in Seerosen) konnte ich diesen schönen 30,4 Pfd. schwerden Spiegler zum landgang überreden.

Gruß
Kuschi


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöner carp kuschi 
bin am samstag mal los ma sehen was geht 

MfG


----------



## behemoth (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mein erster karpfen :l

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5848/carp1.jpg


genau 70cm lang, hab leider die waage zu haus vergessen.
gefühlt aber vielleicht 7-8kg?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri an alle Karpfenjäger #6


----------



## Canna (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 25.09.10  5:00
*Wo:*  NRW*
Wer:*Ich
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Womit: *Snowman 
*Gewicht: *30 Pfd


----------



## Schneidy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 26.08. um 16 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal im Altmühltal
*Wer:* i
*Mondphase:* Vollmond
*Windrichtung: *
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 22 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 87cm
*Gewicht: *25 Pfund*








*


----------



## firefox (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zum schönen Schuppi.
Kleiner tipp nebenbei, nächstes mal vielleicht die abhakmatte nass machen ist besser für den Fisch.:m


----------



## Schneidy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Eigentlich mach ich das normal auch immer sofort nur gestern hab ich ihn nach dem Keschern drauf gepackt abgehakt zwei Fotos geschossen und wieder ab ins Wasser.Das war ne sache von drei Minuten
Morgen werd ich es besser machen


----------



## Schneidy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

*Wann:* 28.08. um 14.30 Uhr
*Wo:* RMD Kanal im Altmühltal
*Wer:* i
*Mondphase:* 
*Windrichtung: *
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 20 Grad
*Womit:* Erdbeer Boilie
* Größe:* 57cm
*Gewicht: *9 Pfund


----------



## tarpoon (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich war von freitag zu samstag auch endlich mal wieder für eine nacht am wasser. glücklicher weise konnte ich zwei fische fangen. mittags dann noch eine gute schleie. leider läuft es bei uns im moment eher schlecht. 3 andere angler saßen schon seit 2 nächten blank. hatte wohl glück und den richtigen riecher. 
die bilder hab ich wieder in mein album eingefügt...

gruß heiko


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (29. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Donerstag auf Freitag los hab zwei Karpfen fangen können einen mit ca. 16 Pfund und eien mit 24 Pfund und einen schönen verloren.


----------



## cipro2003 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war am Wochenende auch erfolgreich und konnte
3 Fische verbuchen!
Petri an alle Fänger
Gruß Frank


----------



## snofla (31. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

waren am we auch noch los, es gab noch wieder einen knaller von 18kg,fotos bekomm ich noch


----------



## carprun (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hi.war von montag bis heut unterwegs.7karpfen.18pfund der schwerste.die anderen hatten zwischen 12 und 16 pfund.und ein kleiner schuppi.und 5 verloren,wobei das alles ratten waren,also kleine fische


----------



## Steffen90 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende auch erfolgreich und konnte
> 3 Fische verbuchen!
> Petri an alle Fänger
> Gruß Frank


petri! echt geile fische.... bei mir wars ja ne nullrunde. ihr habts geschafft die seuche erfolgreich weiter zu geben#t naja.... und das mit dem drachenfisch ist einfach nur schade.....


----------



## King Wetzel (5. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Leute, 
ich konnte letzte Nacht einen schönen Spiegler fangen (nicht gewogen und gemessen) doch mein größter und schönster fang sitzt links neben mir auf dem bild|rolleyes:l
petri an die anderen glücklichen|wavey:

Henry


----------



## heiko666666 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

mit was gefangen?
lg heiko


----------



## me_fo (5. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Habe gestern meinen ersten Graser verhaften können!

Wann: 04.09. um 19.30 Uhr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer
Wer: ich
Mondphase:
Windrichtung: Ost
Wassertemperatur: ca. 20 Grad
Womit: Selfmade Banane
 Größe: ?
Gewicht: 14 Pfund


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (7. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri Heil.


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Freunde, 

mein Sohn (6 Jahre alt) konnte gestern Nachmittag seinen ersten Karpfen fangen (weder gewogen noch gemessen). Mit Schwimmbrot, allerdings am Teich meines Angelkumpels Marcel, dessen Carpio's quasi handzahm sind. Aber der Willy hat sich richtig darüber gefreut und dann ist es auch in Ordnung.

















Petri Heil an alle Angler #h

Michel


----------



## yassin (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich weiß auch noch wie ich meinen erste Carp gefangen gab, dass war vor ca.10 Jahren.
Es ist *******gal wo er gefangen wird er wird einem immer in errinnerung bleiben |rolleyes

Petri an den Lütten #6


----------



## Schneidy (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War von Dienstag bis Freitag draussen und hatte insgesamt 7 Bisse und drei davon konnte ich landen.

13 Pfd 75 cm




20 Pfd. 82 cm




20 Pfd 77 cm


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Jassin,

ich habe es meinem Jungen gerade vorgelesen, er hat sich total gefreut und ganz stolz: "Petri Dank" gesagt .

@Schneidy: Petri, das ist schon eine andere Kategorie :g

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Friedfischschreck (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Das nenne ich konsequente Jugendförderung ! 
Weiter so... :vik:


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na ist doch besser, als wenn er mal so ein verkappter Jagd- oder Angelgegner |abgelehn wird, der sich ständig für's atmen entschuldigt (weil da Mikroorganismen bei draufgehen). 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## alex-racer (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo Schneidy,

Schöne Fische Petrie, und respekt zu deinen Kanalkarpfen.

Ist halt nicht so einfach Fische im Kanal zu überlisten, ist halt was anderes als Carps aus manschen pfützen.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich war auch am Wochenende unterwegs.
Vorgefüttert hatte ich nicht, Freitag abends am See nur ein paar Boller rausgeschossen.

Die Fische wurden wiedermal mit RW-Baits gefangen, Sorten waren Fish-Mussel und Fish-Orange.
Gebissen hat der erste um 21:30Uhr am Freitag, der andere Samstag um 0:30Uhr.
Insgesamt hatten wir zu zweit 6 Fische, der größte hatte 29Pfund von meinem Kollegen.


----------



## Steffen90 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

nen angelkumpel und ich warn gestern auf heute draußen. hatte zwei tage vorgefüttert und wir konnten bei 7 läufen 5 fische von 10, 13, 15, 26 und 30 pfund überlisten! absolut geil.
den 10er und 30er hatte ich. die beiden großen waren wunderschöne schuppis!


----------



## Sascha B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Was ein geiles Wochenende ! 

Hier die Bilder:



10 kg



21 kg



7,5 kg



18 kg



17 kg


----------



## milos2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Waren von Freitag auf Samstag die Nacht.

Von 17.00 - 22.15 Uhr insgesamt 6 Runs ich 2 und konnte beide an Land ziehen mein Kumpel hatte 4 aber konnte nur 2 rausziehen , weil er direkt an eine Insel mit vielen Ästen und Kanten ausgeworfen hat.

Habe 1 Foto von meinem gemacht , hat 4 kg und ich wusste nicht so genau ob das jetzt ein Wildkarpfen ist.

Oder ein normaler Schuppi , davor hatte ich den 6 kg Wildkarpfen gefangen der sicher einer war , aber bei dem hier wusste ich es nicht so genau , vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Insgesamt hatten wir 12 Runs , was für uns wo jeder nur mit einer Rute angeln darf gut ist.



s.F.


----------



## me_fo (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petrie Heil, schöne Fische sind da raus gekommen!

Auch ich hatte Glück Sa./So.: 1x 6 Pfund nachts um 3.30 Uhr. 1x 13 Pfund 70cm vormittags 11.20 Uhr.

Alles ohne Vorfüttern auf selbstgemachte Boilies Fisch/Banane.


----------



## milos2009 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hat den keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage :vik:


----------



## yassin (13. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ist ein normaler Schuppie


----------



## Schleie! (17. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja, das is ein normaler Schuppi.

Geht keiner mehr von euch Fischen, oder wieso sieht man keine neuen Fotos mehr? 
Bei mir gehts in knapp einer Stunde wieder los - bis Sonntag.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

erst mal petri

ich hab grad  irgend wie keine lust, mir die nächte um die ohren zu schlagen.  
die _motivation fehlt mir in der letzter zeit auch, denke bis in 1-3 wochen wirds mich wieder packen.
_


----------



## me_fo (18. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich fahre heute Nachmittag wieder los, bis morgen Mittag. Dann eine kurze Pause, wg. Familientag und so. Montag in der Früh starte ich noch einen Kurztrip.
Anscheinend haben die meisten in der Woche was um die Ohren! 

Schaun wir mal, ob auf die neuen Selfmade Fisch/Banane Boilies was geht? (die Küche riecht jedenfalls gar nicht mal so gut)

Bilder folgen dann (ev.). 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Nico HB (18. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab im moment auch nen durchhänger, liegt wohl am Wetter, obwohl mir das ja eigentlich egal ist.
Ist halt wie bei den Fischen, schlechtes Wetter, schlechte Laune ;-)

Mfg Nico


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

bei mir ist einfach lustlosigkeit,alles aufbauen,nächte um die ohren schlagen naja wird wieder  spätestens ab oktober wens grosse fressen beginnt


----------



## Udo561 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr von euch Fischen, oder wieso sieht man keine neuen Fotos mehr?



Hi,
ich bin im Moment mehr im Raubfischfieber :q
Bin allerdings auch 3-4 mal die Woche auf Karpfen unterwegs, aber nur immer so um die 3 Stunden Ansitze.
Karpfenbilder gibts von mir nicht mehr 
Gruß Udo


----------



## aljoscha (18. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ist bei mir genau so keine lust momentan aber in 2 Wochen dann wird jedes Wochenende wieder angegriffen dann fängt das grosse fressen an hoffe ich natürlich|kopfkrat


----------



## carpdreamcatcher (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War dieses Wochenende wieder aber es wollte nicht wie wir es wollten... hatten zu 4. über das wochenende 4 läufe und konnten nur 2 überlisten welche auch keine Riesen waren. aber da steckste nicht drin #d


----------



## me_fo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Letzte Nacht 2 Stück, 9 u. 10 Pfund. Beide vor 24.00 Uhr in der Dunkelheit. Im Morgengrauen ist mir noch ein guter durch die Lappen gegangen. 
Alles auf Selfmade Bolies Fisch/Banane.
Morgen Früh starte ich noch einen Kurztrip, mal schaun was da geht.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## DerSimon (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Udo561
Ist das auf deinem Profilbild endlich dein Meterhecht? 
Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einem schönen Brocken aus |bigeyes
Petri Heil!


----------



## Steffen90 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri an alle fänger!
ich hab 6 fische gefangen.... zweimal 13, einmal 15, 18, 19 und 26 pfund echt geil!
es läuft!


----------



## Schleie! (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte in der ersten Nacht keinen einzigen Biss, erst in der zweiten Nacht hab ich dann einen 20-Pfünder und einen 15-Pfünder gefangen.

Das Wasser wird bei uns schon richtig kalt, die Fische gehen ins tiefe. Hab die beiden dann auf einer Rute gefangen, die nicht auf dem Hotspot auf 2m lag, sondern im tieferen wasser auf 3,5-4m.
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen Platz gesucht, wo es etwas tiefer runter geht auf 4,7-5,2m. Da werd ich dann übernächste Woche schön Mit Tigernüssen und Boilies ne Woche vorfüttern und dann am WE dort fischen.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (19. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nabend.

Ich war am Wochenende auch los und konnte 2 Schuppis von 15,5 und 4 kg fangen.


Bilder auf www.carpchaotennrw.de



MfG

Sascha :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich bin auch erst wieder im Oktober los.
Muss ja beim großen fressen mit von der Partie sein  

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



DerSimon schrieb:


> @ Udo561
> Ist das auf deinem Profilbild endlich dein Meterhecht?
> Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einem schönen Brocken aus |bigeyes
> Petri Heil!



Hi Simon,
ja , hat endlich geklappt , nach 506 Hechten und fast 30 jahre Maasangeln hat nun endlich auch der ersehnte Meterhecht gebissen  
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> ja , hat endlich geklappt , *nach 506 Hechten* und fast 30 jahre Maasangeln hat nun endlich auch der ersehnte Meterhecht gebissen
> Gruß Udo



Hast du die gezählt oder geschätzt?|kopfkrat

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich führe schon 30 Jahre Fangbuch.
Die letzten 14 jahre über den PC.
Allerdings bisher nur über Hecht und Zander , dieses Jahr dann 
zum ersten mal auch über Karpfen (179 Stück, der schwerste 29,8 Pfund ) und Schleien (81 Stück, die längste 68 cm )
Ja , ist unglaubwürdeg , ich würde einem Karpfenneulig auch nicht glauben das er im ersten Jahr so viel Karpfen und Schleien gefangen hat :q
Ist mir aber auch egal was andere über mich denken , die , die mich persönlich kennen wissen was ich bisher gefangen habe 
Gruß Udo
ps. ich schätze höchstens beim Gewicht , Raubfische wiege ich nicht , die messe ich nur


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nicht falsch verstehen Udo.:m
Ich glaube dir. #6
Ich habe nur meine Fische nie gezählt. Bei Karpfen und Schleien habe ich sicher Vorsprung.:q:q:q

Bei den Hechten bin ich mir nicht sicher . . .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  . . . nie gezählt eben.|wavey:

Back to topic . . .:m


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen 
Aber ich würde nie über Zahlen schreiben wenn ich sie nicht nachverfolgen könnte.
Warte mal ab , habe ja dieses Jahr erst angefangen auf Karpfen und Schleien zu angeln , habe dich schnell eingeholt :q:m

Für alle anderen , ich bin jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser , meist vor dem Frühstück für ein paar Stunden und dann spät Nachmittags oder Abends nochmal 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Dafür habe ich mehr verschiedene Fische(jeder zählt nur einmal) gefangen . . .:m



Kleines Spässle . . |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Nu gut, sonst kommt Ralle und schmeisst uns hier raus.:q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Musst eben nur immer das Wort Karpfen erwähnen ;-))
Morgen probieren wir ein neues Gewässer aus , da wird so gut wie nie auf Karpfen geangelt , habe da jetzt 2 Tage angefüttert.
Mal sehen was da geht , bin echt gespannt.
So , bin dann auch mal weg , noch ne Stunde Spinnfischen vom Boot aus,
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerSimon (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na, dann Gratulation!
Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## Weed888 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mehr verschiedene Fische(jeder zählt nur einmal) gefangen . . .:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...




**gähn* WAS EIN PROLET!*


----------



## schadstoff (20. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Lass den Leuten doch ihr Präpupertäres Phallusmessen 
Petri @ all


----------



## Udo561 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi,
war 2 Stunden am Wasser , zwei Karpfen , aber beide knapp unter 10 Pfund.
War nicht anders zu erwarten da ich Mais als Köder benutzt hatte.
Da stürzen die kleineren sich zuerst drauf ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Marc 24 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Eine Frage habe ich noch an dich, Udo. Was machst du beruflich, wenn du so oft Fischen kannst     |kopfkrat? Das ist ja echt der Hammer :m.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Udo561 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch an dich, Udo. Was machst du beruflich, wenn du so oft Fischen kannst     |kopfkrat? Das ist ja echt der Hammer :m.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hi Marc ,
ich bin Bäckermeister , war aber die letzten 12 Jahre meines Berufslebens im Außendienst für ein großes Lebensmittelwerk tätig.
Bin allerdings nach einem Arbeitsunfall vor gut 10 Jahren in Rente gegangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Feuchty (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*















Nach langer jagt auf tinca die übrigens vergebens war,gings heute wieder auf karpfen, habe meine stelle grundsätzlich immer wieder Gefüttert und konnte heute vormittag recht gute Fänge erzielen, spass hats wirklich gemacht und ja ich bin sau müde die jungs haben party mit mir gemacht 

Grüsse


----------



## Marc 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



> Hi Marc ,
> ich bin Bäckermeister , war aber die letzten 12 Jahre meines Berufslebens im Außendienst für ein großes Lebensmittelwerk tätig.
> Bin allerdings nach einem Arbeitsunfall vor gut 10 Jahren in Rente gegangen
> Gruß Udo


Alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid .

@feuchty, 
Das sind ja super Fänge, das für einen Vormittag #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Feuchty (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja dank dir Marc hab auch knapp 2 wochen ausgehart und tagelang nichts gefangen hat mich stark überrascht das es heute so abging ich bin völlig erschöpft ! War ein klasse tag,einmalig denke ich mal und noch nie so erlebt. |bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Angelsuchti (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Tja an manchen Tagen rockts halt richtig, die muss man erwischen! Leider hatte ich noch nie das Glück... 

Tight Lines!


----------



## schadstoff (24. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Feuchty schrieb:


> Nach langer jagt auf tinca die übrigens vergebens war,gings heute wieder auf karpfen, habe meine stelle grundsätzlich immer wieder Gefüttert und konnte heute vormittag recht gute Fänge erzielen, spass hats wirklich gemacht und ja ich bin sau müde die jungs haben party mit mir gemacht
> 
> Grüsse





Der vorletzte iss ja mal echt nen Schicker ...Petri


----------



## heidsch (25. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@feuchty:

schon mal drüber nachgedacht die fische anders zu halten??
sie würden wesendlich besser zur geltung kommen, wenn du die
positon deiner hände veränderst - besonders die am kopf solltest 
du mehr in richtung brustflossen verlagern.

... nur mal als anregung 
_________________________________________________________

ich hatte am wochenende auch mal wieder glück:







mfg heidsch


----------



## Feuchty (25. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@heidisch 
ja danke für denn tipp ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das der fisch und ich immer recht unpassend getroffen sind! Wir sind halt sehr unfotogen :q

Petri übrigens zu deinem tollen spiegel klasse fisch !!


Besten gruss


----------



## tarpoon (25. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

dickes petri euch allen


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Zwei von letzter Nacht. War seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder draußen und dann so ne nasse Suppe von oben ohne Pause:l

Aber man ist ja nicht aus Zucker.

Spiegler 15Kg, Schuppi 11,5Kg.

Mein Kumpel hat noch einen 12,5Kg Spiegler gezogen.

mfg Marcus


----------



## me_fo (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Moin!
Die letzte Nacht war schon heftig, Regen ohne Ende!

Gegen 0.30 Uhr konnte ich einen 10 Pfund Spiegler verhaften. Um 3.30 habe ich noch einen im Kraut verloren. Danach war absolute Ruhe.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Banny (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wenn man noch so einen Erfolg hat,
dann ist das Wetter doch egal.
Petri zu die Spiegler.


----------



## Schneidy (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

War auch von Gestern früh bis heut Morgen draussen und muss sagen das die Rüssler laufen konnte vier Fische fangen 

33 Pfd. 88cm




24 Pfd. 79cm




19 Pfd. 71cm




26 Pfd. 84cm


----------



## Banny (26. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei solche Fänge könnte man neidisch werden.:c
Petri Heil Euch allen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische Schneidy !!
So eine ******* und ich komm nicht raus .. 
Da wird man echt neidisch ^^

MfG


----------



## Marc 24 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jasses, was für Fänge, herzlichen Glückwunsch . 
Nachdem ich meinem Bruder versprochen hatte, ihn auch mal mit zum Karpfenangeln zu nehmen, weil er mir auch beim Boilierollen geholfen hat und es auch mal versuchen wollte, gings dann an diesem Wochenende endlich los. Nach 2 Fehlbissen, konnten wir dann doch noch 4 Karpfen und 2 Brassen landen. Die Reihenfolge war 18Pfund, 7 Pfund, 17 Pfund und 10 Pfund. Zwar nicht die Größten, aber dafür für meinen kleinen Bruder ein tolles Erlebnis :


----------



## marcus7 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ein dickes Petri Dir und einem kleinen Bruder#h


----------



## Fury87 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri schöne Fische!


----------



## Fury87 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hier mal ein paar von mir!


----------



## dexter_88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne fänge was Ihr so dieses Jahr bis jetzt hattet, respect!

Bei mir siehts da weneiger schön aus...

Das ganze Jahr bis jetzt 1 Kapfen (41cm) und 2 Schleien (29/30cm).

Egal wann ich gehe und wohin ich gehe und mit was ich angel einfach nichts...

Woran kann das liegen?

Köder: Hartmais, Boilie, Frolic, Gemüsemais, Wurm 

Irgendwas mache ich Verkehrt...


----------



## me_fo (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin dexter_88,
ja, das ist schon beeindruckend was einem da so gezeigt wird!

Auch ich habe letztes Jahr mit 1 Karpfen angefangen. Dieses Jahr läuft es schon ganz gut und es wird immer besser. 

Dabei haben mir die vielen Guten Tips, über die SuFu, hier aus dem Forum geholfen. Aber auch unzählige Gespräche am Wasser mit Kollegen.

Also, es kann nur besser werden!

Bei uns an den Gewässern geht derzeit nur was auf Boilies, hauptsächlich der Marke Selfmade. Tigernuss, Hartmais und Co. waren nur im Frühjahr der Hit.

Morgen geht es auch wieder los. Fangbericht folgt dann hoffentlich. |wavey:

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## dexter_88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



me_fo schrieb:


> Moin dexter_88,
> ja, das ist schon beeindruckend was einem da so gezeigt wird!
> 
> Auch ich habe letztes Jahr mit 1 Karpfen angefangen. Dieses Jahr läuft es schon ganz gut und es wird immer besser.
> ...


 
Also letztes Jahr lief Richtig gut bei mir glaub 10 Karpfen der größte 65cm, 2 Aale (72, 68), 1Hecht 80cm und 1 Zander 75cm

Wobei ich der Zander bein einholen der Grundrute (war mit Mais bestückt) drauf ging


----------



## me_fo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



dexter_88 schrieb:


> Also letztes Jahr lief Richtig gut bei mir glaub 10 Karpfen der größte 65cm, 2 Aale (72, 68), 1Hecht 80cm und 1 Zander 75cm
> 
> Wobei ich der Zander bein einholen der Grundrute (war mit Mais bestückt) drauf ging



Na denn, vielleicht einfach nur der falsche Ort zur falschen Zeit?

Aber gemein ist das schon!

Noch ein paar Stunden, dann gehts wieder los. 
Und dann wird wieder über Fänge berichtet oder auch nicht.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Feuchty (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*





heute war es wieder ganz spannend, unter starkem Wind und kaltem Regen wollte dann doch einer sich in meine Gallerie verewiegen, diesmal leider ohne mein blödes gesicht 
hatte 10 Kg 

Achja und eine gute freundin von mir die mich den ganzen tag über unterhalten hat:q.
	

		
			
		

		
	




naja einer hat sich dann nach längerem Drill doch noch verabschiedet!!


----------



## dexter_88 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

will morgen mal gewässer durch schauen welche ne so von dem regen betroffen sind und ab montag anfüttern damit es nächste wochenende mal los gehen kann


----------



## Harbour (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen einen kleinen, aber feinen Schuppenkarpfen zu erwischen!
Zielfisch war ursprünglich der Aal, dementsprechend sah die Montage aus. 
Die Rute konnte glücklicherweise kurz vor dem Tauchgang aufgenommen werden #6


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Von Freitag auf Samstag konnte ich 5 Fische landen, in der zweiten Nacht garnichts mehr. War wie abgehackt, allerdings bei allen Anglern am See. Lag wohl am Hoch das aufgezogen war.
Die Fische hatten 8, 13, 17, 22 und 29Pfund.
Der mit 13 und 17Pfund wäre fast ein Doppelrun gewesen, wenn der Schuppi 3 Minuten eher gebissen hätte .
Gefischt habe ich mit RW-Baits (Sorte Orange-Fish) und einer Tigernuss drüber.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische jungs 

bei mir gehts in 2 wochen los dan heist es jedes we bin ich fischen bis mitte november


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi, Petri

Du schreibst von fünf Fischen mit 8, 13, 17, 22 und 29 Pfund?! Und das der 15 und 16 Pfünder fast zeitgleich gebissen haben?! :m

Geht´s nur mir so, dass ich das nicht kapier?!#h

Weiß zufällig jemand was das für eine Krankheit bei dem 29er Spiegler ist?

Petri nochmal, Grüße JK


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja sorry, das war mein Fehler. War wohl mit den Gedanken wo anders...(Am See beim Angeln )


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ja sorry, das war mein Fehler. War wohl mit den Gedanken wo anders...(Am See beim Angeln )



Richtig so!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

sieht aus wie ein laichausschalg bei brassen, ist schon ein bissl komisch


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Kein Laichausschlag!
Ich vermute das is eine Pigmentstörung.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

der karpfen ist ja mal pott hässlich 
der ist wohl in der pubertät |supergri


----------



## Altona (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Aloha Hunters, ich dachte ich schau hier auch mal in Thread rein und gespannt was einen hier so erwartet. Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem Bruder los ohne Vorfüttern. Dabei konnten wir zwei hübsche 16 - 17 Pfünder fangen. Der andere Schuppi ist vom Vatertag. Leider war ich auf Karpfen dieses Jahr durch viel Stress nicht öfters los. Die Herbstplätze werden aber nun regelmäßig gefüttert |supergri

Greetz aus Hamburg


----------



## me_fo (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin Moin!

Noch ein paar Stündchen arbeiten und dann geht es an den Teich.  
Letztes WE ging gar nichts nicht mal nen verirrten Brassen. Ich dachte erst es lag am Wetter, aber es sind ja doch Fische raus gekommen.

@Schleie: Der Karpfen ist nicht häßlich, er sieht nur etwas anders aus. Waren die Punkte denn hubbelig? Wenn nein, dann ist es bestimmt ne Pigmentstörung. Ansonsten könnte es auch was anderes sein. Allergie?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi, ja die roten "Punkte" kann man auch fühlen, also schließe ich eine Pigmentstörung mal aus...

Grüße JK


----------



## Schleie! (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Teilweise konnte man sie spüren, teilweise auch nicht.

Und ich fand den Fisch sehr schön. Fangt ihr erstmal so einen!


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi, sehe ich auch so, wollte Dir nichts schlecht reden, sorry.

Grüße und Petri JK


----------



## heidsch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so ... war auch mal wieder draussen.

die großen sind unterwegs !!!







20kg Spiegler


mfg heidsch


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



heidsch schrieb:


> so ... war auch mal wieder draussen.
> 
> die großen sind unterwegs !!!
> 
> ...


 
Schöner Fisch.  |supergri

Dickes Petri  :m


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sieht gut aus heidsch!! 

Petrii


----------



## tarpoon (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

man, verdammt schöner fisch. die form der fische aus diesem see ist einfach der hammer) dickes petri


----------



## Schleie! (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöner Fisch!

Ich war auch eine Nacht los, allerdings tat sich außer diesem einen nichts weiter...ein schöner Fisch mit schwarzen Punkten. Ich fange zur Zeit lauter Exoten 

Köder waren mal wieder Boilies von RW-Baits, eine Kombo 2x 16ern aus Banane-Fisch und Fisch-Spezial.
Gebissen hat er um 0:50Uhr.


----------



## yassin (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@all schöne Fische 
habe in letzter Zeit auch ordentlich zugeschlagen.
die Fische scheinen in besster Beißlaune zu sein.
Dienstag gehts wieder 4 Nächte raus.

@Schleie
glaube eher, dass es sich um Krankheiten handelt.
wir haben hier auch schon solche "Exoten" gefangen und da wurde mir gesagt, dass es sich um eine Krankheit handelt. kann mich aber nicht mehr drann errinnern welche |kopfkrat


----------



## aljoscha (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ja der schöne Herbst bei uns läuft es momentan auch


----------



## me_fo (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische!

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut. Do./Fr. einen Ausschlitzer morgens um 06.00 Uhr, sonst nichts.
Wegen einer Veranstaltung am See bin ich Sa./So. auf einen anderen ausgewichen, da ging gar nichts.
Ich habe dann früh eingepackt und den sonnigen Tag mit der Familie im Wildpark verbracht. 

@Schleie: Jetzt schwarze Punkte? Sieht aus als wäre es eine Fischkrankheit, die schon abgeklungen ist. Es scheint die Fische aber nicht zu beeinträchtigen.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

petri! tolle fische.
ich angel im moment eher in der kinderstube.... letzte nacht bei 9 läufen 7 fische von 14 bis ca. 18pfund.


----------



## Neuling Angler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Petri an Schleie und Heidsch, tolle Fische. War auch mal wieder 3 Nächte am See...leider lief es alles andere als gut, kein Fisch gefangen, nur ein Biss : Piepser geht los und innerhalb einer Sekunde liegen alle Ruten inkl. Rodpod im Wasser. Entweder es war ein Waller oder ein Riesen Karpfen !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@heidsch 

ein wirklich toller fisch, petri!! #6

ich war die tage auch unterwegs, leider lassen die großen fische noch auf sich warten...

trotzdem waren es wieder zwei schöne sessions bei wunderbarem herbstwetter.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Neuling Angler schrieb:


> nur ein Biss : Piepser geht los und innerhalb einer Sekunde liegen alle Ruten inkl. Rodpod im Wasser. Entweder es war ein Waller oder ein Riesen Karpfen !
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Hi,
solltest vielleicht mal deinen Aufbau überdenken , egal wie schwer oder stark ein Fisch zieht sollte oder darf das nicht passieren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Neuling Angler schrieb:


> Petri an Schleie und Heidsch, tolle Fische. War auch mal wieder 3 Nächte am See...leider lief es alles andere als gut, kein Fisch gefangen, nur ein Biss : Piepser geht los und innerhalb einer Sekunde liegen alle Ruten inkl. Rodpod im Wasser. Entweder es war ein Waller oder ein Riesen Karpfen !
> 
> Gruß Daniel


für sowas gibts expander-gummis und heringe!
ich fische mit sehr stramm eingestellter bremse. fische ab ca. 25pfund bekommen schnur von der rolle. darunter eigentlich nie. und bei mir ist noch nie was weggeflogen oder umgekippt. sein pod bzw. die ruten sollte man schon sichern...


----------



## Schleie! (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

da hat wohl jemand seinen freilauf nicht offen gehabt 

mir ist es auchs chon passiert, wenn ich stark seitlich die rute liegen hatte und bei härterem freilauf der fischd as pod einige zentimeter verschieben konnte.

aber sowas wie er schreibt ist ja eigentlich unmöglich, wenn freilauf oder bremse geöffnet.

steffen90, wieso fischt du denn so hart? ich fische immer etwas leichter mit der bremse, obwohl ich auch weiche ruten habe. somit macht der drill mehr spaß, die fische powern sich schon draußen etwas mehr aus, man kann ihn dann schön landen und sie liegen dann schön ruhig auf der matte.
natürlich bei hindernissen ist diese "regel" überfällig


----------



## Neuling Angler (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Vielleicht hat sich  auch irgendwie die Schnur an irgendeinem Ring verkanntet oder sowas...ich hab keine ahnung  oder ich hatte den freilauf wirklich vergesseb aufzumachen...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische jungs 

nach dem ich jetzt schon 2 wochen flachliege (gippe) und es besser wird gehts heute abend bis sonntag ans wasser


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> steffen90, wieso fischt du denn so hart? ich fische immer etwas leichter mit der bremse, obwohl ich auch weiche ruten habe. somit macht der drill mehr spaß, die fische powern sich schon draußen etwas mehr aus, man kann ihn dann schön landen und sie liegen dann schön ruhig auf der matte.
> natürlich bei hindernissen ist diese "regel" überfällig


damit sich die fische besser haken (ist wirklich so), ich weiß ob mich ein kleiner fisch erwartet oder etwas besseres und natürlich extrem viele hindernisse im wasser ich stell die woche mal fotos ein. viele bezeichnen unser gewässer bzw. plätze als "unbefischbar".
ich fisch natürlich auchmal mit freilauf. kommt immer darauf an wo ich fisch. z.b. zwischen hindernissen mach ich den freilauf rein das der fisch schnur nimmt und ich ihn hinter den hindernissen lang führen kann. alles nicht leicht.... besonders nachts. aber ich fang gut und verlier inzwischen selten fische!
die fest eingestellte bremse hat noch den vorteil das die fische wirklich gut hängen da ich sie sehr hart drillen muss. dazu kommt natürlich noch der richtige haken, vorfachlänge, montage, usw.


----------



## Schleie! (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Na, war keiner am WE erfolgreich? 
War von Samstag auf Sonntag draußen und konnte 3 Fische landen. Einen kleinen Schuppi, und diese 2 Spiegler mit 22,5 und 25,5 Pfund. Der 25Pfünder war extrem kampfstark, dachte echt das wird ein guter mitte/ende 30er.
Köder waren wiedermal Boilies von RW-Baits.


----------



## Marc 24 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gute Arbeit Schleie .
Mein Bruder und ich werden nochmal am Mittwoch losziehen, vielleicht sitzen diesmal etwas größere drin als letztes Mal .


----------



## me_fo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Schleie: Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut. Vor 24:00 Uhr am Samstag 2 Bisse, 1 55cm Brassen und ein kleiner Schuppi von ca. 5 Pfund. Danach war absolute Ruhe angesagt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo jungs !

Sind ja schöne Fische die ihr hier rausholt. Werde heute mal mein glück versuchen bis Donnerstag werd dann mal berichten wie es so lief.

Gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Moin,


Schleie! schrieb:


> ...ein schöner Fisch mit schwarzen Punkten.





yassin schrieb:


> @Schleie
> glaube eher, dass es sich um Krankheiten handelt.


Das glaube ich auch - eine solche Pigmentierung halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Möglicherweise könnte das die sog. *Schwarzfleckenkrankheit* sein. Sie wird durch einen Saugwurm (Posthodiplostomum cuticola) verursacht
Vergleiche dazu vielleicht auch hier: http://www.vol.be.ch/site/fischerei-aktualitaeten-schwarzflecken.pdf 
(Das einzige Beispiel, dass ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab - bessere Bilder hab ich im Buch vor mir liegen)


----------



## yassin (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ Schleie
 schöne fische #6

wie FoolishFarmer schon sagte handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Krankheit habe hier auch schon desöfteren von gehört.
Denke aber nicht, dass es Lebensgefährlich für unsere Freunde wird.|rolleyes

nachdem ich letzte Woche 6 Tage und Nächte gnadenlos blank gezogen habe bin ich gestern fürn paar Stunden "aktiv" fischen gewesen und siehe da, nen kleiner 14er und nen Satzer sind bei rum gekommen.

glaube, dass das große fressen in den Baggerseen erst in ein paar Tagen losgeht.|uhoh:


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische sind ja dabei petri an den fängern :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

so. ich will auchmal mit nem schönen fisch angeben :q
ist zwar schon ca. 3 wochen her aber gut.
30 pfund hatte der gute


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

jetzt aber


----------



## yassin (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

IT'S TIME FOR THE BIG ONES!!!!!

geile Fische #6

fahr jetzt auch wieder los.:k


----------



## snofla (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

wow geile Teile BB schieb mal ne digget Petri rüber


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@yassin:

was verstehst du unter aktiv fischen?


----------



## yassin (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

die Fische suchen.
nach gründelnden Karpfen ausschau halten etc. und ihnen dann den Köder direkt vor Maul halten.
Funktioniert aber nicht überall weil die Fische meist schon tiefer stehen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin nicht so der karpfenangler doch als spinnfischer beobachte ich das wasser auch, doch selbst im sommer sah ich keine karpfen gründeln und keine an der oberfläche. Doch selbst wenn ich blasen sehe, weiss ich nie ob es einfach nur entweichende gase sind oder gründelnde fische. Kann man das unterscheiden?


----------



## Feuchty (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Nabend 

also ich meine Gase erkennt man dadurch das die blasen nur konsequent an einer stelle auftauchen, einen gründelnden karpfen erkennt man dadurch das er meist eine kleine spur mit blasen zieht...1!


Grüsse


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

gut zu wissen, wollte mich spätestens nächste saison intensiver mit dem karpfenangeln beschäftigen, oder würde es sich denn diese saison noch lohnen? lohnt es sich überhaupt über tag bzw bis in die abendstunden zu gehen? oder is die nacht mehr oder weniger pflicht? komm aus beruflichen gründen kaum dazu über nacht zu bleiben, will den thread jetzt aber nicht zumüllen, gerne kann sich jemand per pn bei mir melden

genug ot jetzt


----------



## Schleie! (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Meistens sind die Nachtstunden besser als am Tage. Was nicht heiße, dass man am tag keine Fänge verbuchen kann!


----------



## yassin (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

also ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen der Nachts nach gründelnden Karpfen sucht...
es lohnt sich im grunde genommen IMMER aber wie Schleie! schon sagte fängt man i.d.R Nachts besser.

Ich würde das Karpfenangeln erst nächstes Jahr anfangen und mich an deiner Stelle jetzt auf die Räuber konzentrieren die sind nämlich auch ganzschön aktiv zurzeit (vorallem Tagsüber )


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

das dacht ich mir auch, aber bei mir ist dieses jahr i.wie verflucht oder ich befische nur leere gewässer hatte innerhalb von 6 std schleppen keinen einzigsten biss am wochenende


----------



## Harbour (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Siehe da,

der vermeintliche Hecht wurde als 54er Spiegler entlarvt und natürlich nach dem Ablösen schonend in die Freiheit entlassen.

"Erfolgsköder" -> schwarzweißer Gummifisch mit rotem Kopf

LG


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@ harbour

so kann man auch Karpfen fangen - Glückwunsch!
Petri!

Gruß


----------



## Marc 24 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So, wir sind wieder zu Hause. Nach 2 Stunden konnte mein kleiner Bruder einen süßen Schuppi von 12 Pfund landen.

Darauf folgten von meiner Seite noch diese beiden Burschen von 19 und 20 Pfund .


----------



## martinspro (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische ein dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Schleie! (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bin seit Freitag abend draußen, konnte bisher 6 Fische fangen, allerdings keine riesen. der größte hatte bisher 21Pfund.

Heute leg ich mal nen boxenstop ein - aber morgen gehts dann wieder raus - bis sonntag. da will ich es wissen


----------



## Max1994 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich konnte diesen schönen Schuppi auf Tigernüsse fangen.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hi Max,
Glückwunsch.
In Wetten gefangen ??
Gruß Udo


----------



## me_fo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Bin seit Freitag abend draußen, konnte bisher 6 Fische fangen, allerdings keine riesen. der größte hatte bisher 21Pfund.
> 
> Heute leg ich mal nen boxenstop ein - aber morgen gehts dann wieder raus - bis sonntag. da will ich es wissen



3 Nächte mit 6 Fischen ist doch ganz passabel! Und bis 21 Pfund finde ich persönlich schon recht gut.
Aber Du hast ja noch ein wenig Zeit, da geht bestimmt noch was. #6
Mich würde jetzt interessieren, ob Du die Fische vornehmlich in der Dunkelheit bzw. nachts gefangen hast? Gerade wo jetzt Vollmond war.

@Max1994: schöner Schuppi auf Tigernuss! Auf die Sachen ging bei uns in den letzten Wochen gar nichts.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Jap alles Nachts.
Insgesamt hatte ich also 15 Fische.
Gestern Nacht konnte ich zum Abschluss des Jahres dann noch den größten dieser Session landen, mit 26,5Pfund.
Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## me_fo (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Jap alles Nachts.
> Insgesamt hatte ich also 15 Fische.
> Gestern Nacht konnte ich zum Abschluss des Jahres dann noch den größten dieser Session landen, mit 26,5Pfund.
> Bilder folgen noch.



Glückwunsch! Und alle Nachts, dass hatte ich geahnt. Ist bei uns im Moment auch so. Von 20.00 bis 24.00 Uhr ist was los und dann noch mal in der Morgendämmerung gegen 6.00 Uhr. Die andere Zeit ist es mehr oder weniger Ruhig.

So, heute Nachmittag geht es wieder ans Wasser. Und wieder mit einer neuen Boilie-Kreation, diesmal Garlic/Fisch. 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab meine auch auf einen neuen Köder gefangen. Geschmacklich war die Richtung auch Garlic/Fish 

Die Bisse wurden täglich eher. Freitags war es noch Nachts kurz vor 1 der erste bis um 3:30 der letzte, gestern war der erste schon um dreiviertel 8.
Ich hab alle Fische immer im Zeitraum von 2-3 Stunden gefangen, und dann die ganze Nacht nichts mehr.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

So hier nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## atsm123 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gestern Nacht konnte ich zum Abschluss des Jahres , ? warum das Jahr is noch lang


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Die Karpfen haben ab Montag Schonzeit bis zum 1.3.2011.
Deshalb also Abschluss.


----------



## atsm123 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

aber wei uns in Brandenburg nicht freu :vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Gibt es da bundeslandspezifisch auch wiederum Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Schonzeit? Ich dachte immer, dass es einmal die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten für ganz Deutschland gibt und dann evtl. noch Verschärfungen vom Verein.

Gruß Marc


----------



## barschkönig (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Gibt es da bundeslandspezifisch auch wiederum Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Schonzeit? Ich dachte immer, dass es einmal die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten für ganz Deutschland gibt und dann evtl. noch Verschärfungen vom Verein.
> 
> Gruß Marc


 

Nee das ist von bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich auch die Mindestmaße bei manchen gibt es zwar gleiche aber wie z.B. bei uns in Brandenburg hat der Karpfen gar keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Schleie! (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Bei uns ist es eben eine "Verschärfung" des Vereines.


----------



## atsm123 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

12 Monate CarpHunting


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



> 12 Monate CarpHunting



Yeah :vik:
und in Brandenburg gibt es wunderbar viele Gewässer und mit einigen Dicken #6


----------



## Lil Torres (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

hallo leute,

ist keiner mehr los gewesen?? |kopfkrat

ich jedenfalls habe am wochenende eine nacht an meinem hausgewässer verbracht, meine letzte session für dieses jahr.

ich konnte 3 fische mit 24, 27 und 31 pfund auf die matte legen.

der 31er war mit abstand der schönste fisch den ich dieses jahr überlisten konnte... :k

und das bei der letzten session, besser geht es nicht!!

aber seht selbst...


----------



## yassin (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

geiler Fisch #6
man soll ja bekanntlich aufhören wenns am schönsten ist... naja, bei mir aufjedenfall is es noch nicht soweit |rolleyes...


----------



## marcus7 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Shönes Ding Petri!


----------



## me_fo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

@Lil Torres: net schlecht! #6

Mein letztes WE war ne glatte Nullnummer. 
Am Samstag geht es aber wieder los.
Solange es die Seen bei uns zulassen werde ich alles geben! #h

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schleie! (4. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Saubere Leistung. Wirklich ein herrliches Tier.


----------



## Koalano1 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo!
Petri zu den feinen Karpfen!
Ich war in letzter Zeit auch mal öfter bei uns am Vereinssee und hab es dort auf Karpfen versucht.
Und was soll ich sagen, es läuft ganz gut!
Gleich in meinem erstem "Carp-Hunting-Jahr" konnte ich einen schönen 33er Schuppi landen, der für dieses Gewässer echt schon sehr gut ist, wie ich mir sagen lassen habe.
Und kurz danach gab es nen 26er, aber die Bilder sid noch auf der Cam und werden nachgereicht!
So, nun das Bild

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/2504/img1628w1600h1600.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Alter :k
Echt top.
Für das 1. Jahr haste einen wirklichen geilen Fang gemacht :m
Ich will auch. |rolleyes

Gruß und Tight Lines


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische jungs

 so endlich konnte ich auch wieder fischen gehn( 3 wochen lang magen darm infekt)

letzte woche war ich an einem neuen gewässer leider voll blank.

da ich  die  penny boilies mal auf verdacht bestellt habe , wurden sie getestet.

auf der 2 rute habe ich sb boilie in pistace gefischt.

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/2765/135yv.jpg


http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1789/151y.jpg



http://img44.*ih.us/img44/1553/166ptg.jpg


http://img577.*ih.us/img577/5340/218.jpghttp://img255.*ih.us/img255/3306/080tr.jpg

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5554/223ez.jpg


 da mein mädel 2009 beim bordy treffen eine wette verlorenhatte(wett einsatzt war, sie muss nen carp heben) würde diese gleich eingelöst .


mein fatzit die boilies  sind für den preis top, konnte  sogar  nen karpfen doppelt fangen mit 5 wochen unterschied (auf die selben boilies).


----------



## milos2009 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Sehr schöne Fische , sehen auch alle wirklich Top aus , keine Schrammen und kein Anzeichen auf einer Verletzung.#6


----------



## Marc 24 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Super Fänge Ronny, die Boilies scheinen ja zu laufen . Wie war denn nun das Verhältnis? Wie viele Fische auf welche Boilies, wenn ich das mal so fragen darf |supergri.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

7 runs alle auf penny boilies


----------



## me_fo (13. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen!

Konnte letzte Nacht 2 Karpfen verhaften, 7 und 9 Pfund. Keine großen, aber bei dem Wetter war ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## cipro2003 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen
ich war auch mal wieder draußen,leider nur ein 
Biss aber ich bin zufrieden!War echt ein mieses Wetter....
Petri den anderen Fängern-schöne Fische!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Wünderschöner Schuppi :k
Auf was haste den gefangen und wie schwer ist er, wenn ich fragen darf ?!

Gruß und Tl


----------



## Ranger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

WOW Cipro2003, was für ein wundervolles Tier!


----------



## Steffen90 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Der hatte 15,5Kilo und hat auf die
> White Hailbutt von SB gebissen!
> War mein schwerster Schuppi und zugleich mein
> Abschluss
> ...


nochmal glückwunsch zu dem fisch
wie abschluss?
abwarten! der damm steht noch aufm programm:q


----------



## Seele (21. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Ich hab gestern meinen neuen PB erwischt. Ist zwar kein Rekordkarpfen aber ich freu mich trotzdem wie ein Schnitzel 

Klick


----------



## me_fo (21. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



seele schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern meinen neuen PB erwischt. Ist zwar kein Rekordkarpfen aber ich freu mich trotzdem wie ein Schnitzel
> 
> Klick



Schöner Fisch! Glückwunsch!!

Ich hatte letzte Nacht 2 Minis, der größere hatte gerade mal knapp 7 Pfund. Aber egal, es ging wenigstens was.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## schadstoff (21. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

....endlich Samstag - Feierabend. Tolles langes "Wochenende steht bevor"  - Sonntag halt.

Späten Vormittag aufgewacht und der erste Blick schweifte zum Fenster - Bombenwetter ! raus aus den Federn und der Frau erst einmal deutlich gemacht das es am Nachmittag wenigsten für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser geht.
Die Wahl viel darauf einfach mal wieder sinnfrei nen Paar Rotaugen zu Stippen (mit der Feeder )
um halb3 schnell das Mittagessen vertilgt nochmal schnell zum Spätverkauf ne Dose Mais kaufen und ab ans Wasser.
Unterwegs traf ich noch nen Kumpel der mich am Wasser auf ein Bierchen treffen wollte.
Dort angekommen montierte ich erstmal meine neue Feeder die ich gestern aufm Nachtflohmarkt geschossen hab und legte eine Karpfenrute aus, mit nem Bissl Mais angefüttern und diesen auch als Köder verwendet -  Ausgeworfen UND NICHTS.

Viel hab ich ja auch nicht erwartet aber halt rein gar nix ist irgendwie schon Mau.
Irgendwann trudelte dann auch meine Freundin mitsamt Nachwuchs ein und wir fröstelten dann so zu Dritt vor uns her bis ich Genug hatte und sagte - ach wird eh Dunkel ich pack wieder ein.

So hab ich erstmal das ganze Gedöns im Handwagen verpackt noch nen Kippchen geraucht und schon mal die Grundrute demontiert als dann auch die Neue Feeder an der Reihe war.

Bloss wie ich diese Hochnahm gab es Wiederstand ! und ein kleiner Tanz begann ...... (ach singendes Klingendes Röllchen) was übrigens beim Flohmarktkauf dabei war und sich als Defekt entpuppte ....beim Kurbeln drehte sich die Spule zu 90% mit 

dennoch gelang es mit den vermeintlich kleinen Satzer am 16er Haken und 0.12er vorfach mit Kaputter Rolle und übrigens Toller Feeder zu nem Shooting zu überreden...  


Keine 2 Minuten später war ich Übrigens die Hauptakktraktion am Wasser denn ich rede vom Teich im Bretschneiderpark 
Und es wurde erstaunt "ahaat" als der Kleine wieder im Wasser verschwand 
Danch gings aber endlich nachhause nen schönen Glühwein Trinken und das hier schreiben .....


Gelungener Sonntag ebend.....


----------



## j4ni (22. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Hehe klingt doch super, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

schöne fische jungs, werd mich mal abmelden hier und ab morgen am wasser sein, bis dienstag.

ziel wird ein ca 30ha grosser see sein, mit einer durschnitts tiefe von 9m maximal18m.
 sicht tiefe bei gutem wetter ca 9m, glass klares wasser, alles verkrautet gefischt wir in krautlöchern. der bestand an fischen ist zimlich gut dieses jahr wurden  ein 33,4kg karpfen getötet  :-(/.

an diesem see war ich jetzt 2x blank, der see ist zimlich launisch/schwer zu befischen. so hoffe kann euch einige fische  zeigen.


----------



## Shortys (25. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ja dann wünsch ich dir ma viel glück.und wir hoffen auf schöne bilder.
wer nimmt den ein 33 kilo karpfen mit?
mfg
shorty


----------



## yassin (25. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> dieses jahr wurden  ein 33,4kg karpfen getötet  :-(/.
> 
> .


wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese:v:v

hab hier in der gegend auch schon solche sachen erlebt...#d

ich wünsche dir natürlich viel glück !!#6
und nur schigge digge!!!! |supergri
werde samstag auch wieder raus an nen schwierigen Baggersee (an dem ebenfalls schon fische jenseits der 40 Pfund getötet wurden und jetzt kommt der Hammer: ein 36Pfund Koi!!!) angeblich hat er auch noch gut geschmeckt:v


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

Shortys @ darauf geh ich nicht weiters ein,sag nur ne betimmte  gruppe von anglern.

yassin @ das ist immer wieder hart das zu sehn hören, ich persönlich habe mal nen 20kg+ fisch das leben gerettet. 
gab dem angler ne flasche jacky und 2 satzkarpfen da war er zufrieden, kann aber auch ins auge gehn wen man den fisch in see schmeist


----------



## yassin (25. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010*

ich kam leider zu spät...weiß nicht was ich getan hätte...ist wahrscheinlich aber besser so das ich das gekloppe nicht mitbekommen hab ...sonst wären da noch schlimme dinge passiert...naja jeder darf mit dem Fisch machen was er will...leider...aber wir sind schon wieder Offtopic also...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin wieder daheim seit gestern abend 

hatte 3 aktionen ,leider konnte ich  nix verwerten 250m distanz.
gefischt wurde 10mm boilies/hartmais.


zu den spods:

 abgelegt wurde in einem ca 10m grossen krautloch mit 7,5m wasser tiefe.
die 2 wurde auf ca 350m in 10m tiefe abgelegt auch in einem krautloch.





hier mal einige bilder






http://img840.*ih.us/img840/6631/3270.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/5950/346z.jpg


http://img11.*ih.us/img11/8935/344fj.jpg


wen ich auch nix gefangen habe wars trozdem ein geiler tripp, wer kann schon sagen von sich das er im schnee fischen war .


----------



## me_fo (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jo, bin letztes WE auch eingefroren. Am Nachmittag war noch alles im grünen Bereich. Nachts zog der Frost sehr stark an und es ging absolut kein Wind und kein bischen Strömung und morgens musste ich die Schnurr aus dem Eis hauen. So etwas hatte ich nicht erwartet.
Zum Glück fing es nicht noch an zu Schneien.

Und jetzt ist erst mal Eis-Pause! 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Etwas verspätet zwar, aber warum eigentlich nicht....
*

Wann:* 15/05/2010, 11.30 Uhr
*Wo:* RLP
*Wer:* ich
*Mondphase:* gute Frage, nächste bitte
*Windrichtung:* süd/west
*Wassertemperatur:* noch etwas kühl, aber es hat gereicht.
*Womit:* 22er Heilbuttpellet
* Größe:* 94cm
*Gewicht: *46Pfd120gr
*Rute: *B.Richi Easy-Carp 12Ft/2.75lbs;*
Rolle: *Quantum QMD 045*
Schnur: *"Terra Line", 0,18mm und 45lb Camo Leadcore incl. Safety Clips von FOX *
Haken: *SSC Größe 6 von FOXBlei: SLR Lead von DAM MAD, 99Gr


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

dann mal ein verspätetes petri zu dieser bombe, nice!! #6


----------



## CKlein (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu dem dicken 46 Pfünder! :m

Aber drücke beim nächsten mal doch bitte nicht den Karpfen so an dein Shirt. Ist nicht wirklich gut für die Schleimhaut und macht böse Flecken.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Chris: der Pulli war außen Sacknass... hat die Nacht über draußen vorm Zelt im Regen gelegen und hatte ihn nur schon angezogen weil ich eigentlich schon am einpacken war.

Passt ja eigentlich auch nicht ganz, eine rieseige Abhakmatte und Wiegeschlinge und dann ein trockener Fleece-Pulli.

Muß aber zu meiner Schande auch zugeben, das Foto ist "etwas" mißlungen. Das nächste wird besser.


----------



## zander profi (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Lieber n schlechtes Foto als dass du den Karpfen ewig drausen lässt.
Auserdem reicht des Bild ja völlig aus als Beweis.

Ach ja, Petri zu dem geilem Karpfen


----------



## Harry84 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen, die ihr dieses Jahr fangen konntet! Es war eine wahre Wonne bei dem Wetter mal wieder etwas aus der wärmeren Jahreszeit zu lesen.

Da ich erst in den letzten Tagen auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden bin, hatte ich einiges aufzuholen und möchte euch an dieser Stelle von meinem einzigen Ansitz berichten, zu dem ich dieses Jahr gekommen bin… (abgesehen von 5 frostigen Ostertagen, die erfolglos blieben). Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her aber ich denke immer wieder gern daran zurück. Ich war im August 2 Wochen am Wasser und konnte 13 Karpfen zwischen 12 und 20 Pfd. fangen. Der ersehnte “wirklich große“ Fisch ist zwar leider nicht dabei aber es war ein echt schöner Trip.






Die Vorbereitung begann schon sehr früh und das Gewässer stand auch schon fest. Dort hatte ich bereits vor 10 Jahren meine ersten Boili-Karpfen fangen können...und die sind in der Zwischenzeit sicher nicht kleiner geworden. Ich besorgte mir sämtliche Infos über das Gewässer, die ich im Netz finden konnte und war schon recht froh, als ich feststellen musste, dass die Ausbeute eher spärlich war. Aber das ist ja auch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn das Traumgewässer nicht zu populär ist, da hat man immerhin seine Ruhe am Wasser...dachte ich… Abgesehen von Satellitenbildern (Auflösung war allerdings extrem schlecht->1Pixel = 20m) der Flutung dieses ehemaligen, über 100 ha großen Tagebaus,  war nichts zu holen. Der Platz den ich unbedingt befischen wollte, war ein riesiges Plateau in der Mitte des Sees, etwa 300m vom Ufer entfernt. Da ich leider kein richtiges Boot besitze, musste das alte quietschbunte Gummiboot aus dem Italienurlaub, von vor 15 Jahren, herhalten (natürlich ohne festen Boden geschweige denn einen Motor). Das bot sich ohnehin an, da es bereits vor Ort war und nicht erst mühselig über 600 km  an den Zielort  transportiert werden musste (samt Frau, Kleinkind+Zubehör, Kinderwagen, Liege, Stühle, Zelt, Futterboot, naja Ihr wisst schon, was man eben alles so braucht oder auch nicht, wenn man ne Weile am Wasser ist…und ein A3 ist ja schließlich kein Großraumkombi). Das Futter wurde ebenfalls vor Ort geliefert: einige Kilo Carp Track Pellets in den versch. Größen und Osmotic Spice Boilis ebenfalls einige Kilo in versch. Größen und als Half`n`Half (alles von IB). Hinzu kam noch Frolic, Chili Hemp, Tigers, und und und… Auf Grund der Gewässergröße und des guten Fischbestandes, konnte es eigentlich nicht genug Futter sein. Obwohl ich lieber etwas weniger als zu viel verwende. Aber hier galt es erst einmal die Fische mit Futter auf den Platz zu bringen und dann gezielt die Großen auszusortieren.

Beim ersten “Besichtigungstermin“ hat es mir dann allerdings die Sprache verschlagen ...ist Karpfenangeln ein Volkssport geworden? ...dachte ich mir so, als ich beim zählen der Bivvys, Domes und Shelter und wie sie alle heißen, schon fast nicht hinter her gekommen bin. Was für ein Schock...und dabei war ich doch letztes Jahr auch ein paar mal dort...aber soviele Leute hatte ich da noch nie gesehen. Was soll´s… das Ziel wurde angepeilt: eine große Landzunge, von der aus, der Platz erreichbar sein sollte, wenn google sich da nicht verrechnet hat...soll ja vorkommen, dass es aus Versehen auch mal ne Landesgrenze verschiebt… Dass der Platz schon besetzt war, hat mich dann auch nicht weiter gestört, schließlich hatte ich ja noch einige Tage Zeit bis es ans Fischen geht. Sehr nette und gesprächige Leute waren das (haben heut noch Kontakt…) und so wurde sogar der Übergabetermin für die Stelle vereinbart…ich solle aber auch pünktlich sein, weil täglich Autos vorbeifahren und der Platz sehr begehrt ist… Ach du … mit Ruhe wird das wohl nix…

Aber bevor es richtig los ging, musste ich mir noch eine Karte besorgen. Natürlich wanderte da der ein oder andere zusätzliche Artikel in den Korb. Sämtliche Varianten von PVA wurden vorsorglich aufgestockt...Bags, String, Tape, Tube,... um auch wirklich alle möglichen Tricks, die man von der letzten DVD noch weiß, ausprobieren kann. Schnell war die obligatorische 3-stellige Summe für Kleinkram zusammen und die Frau froh, dass es das “schon“ war. In den letzten Nächten fand ich natürlich keinen Schlaf und ging immer wieder mögliche Taktiken und Strategien im Kopf durch, wie ich wohl am besten Angeln sollte. Nach einigen Besuchen bei den Kollegen am Wasser, war es dann soweit, dass ich die Stelle übernehmen konnte. Und das Fischen konnte endlich losgehen...2 Wochen...Schlafen und Angeln und die Ruhe geniesen…

Der erste Tag begann sehr gut. Ich erschien gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Fototermin und konnte einem makelosen Schuppi von gut 23 Pfd hinterherwinken. Meine Vorgänger waren fast jeden Tag erfolgreich! Die gleiche Stelle auf dem Plateau wollte ich allerdings dann doch nicht befischen, da sie doch sehr viele Aussteiger hatten, die im Kraut verloren gingen. Aber es hat schon seine Gründe, warum eine Stelle an einem See mit über 5 km Uferlänge so begehrt ist. Als ich mein Camp errichtet hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass der Wind aufgefrischt hatte. So kam ich leider nicht mehr dazu meine Ruten vernünftig abzulegen und musste wohl oder übel die erste Nacht mein Glück vom Ufer aus versuchen. Schade, aber zum Füttern und Ausloten hatte es gerade noch gereicht. Und so blieb die erste Nacht ruhig...erwartungsgemäß. Aber es sollte eine der wenigen sein…


Am nächsten Morgen wurde das Camp weiterausgebaut und erstmal Ordnung geschaffen. 





Bis zum späten Nachmittag war ich soweit vorbereitet und die Ruten präpariert. Eine mit Stickmix aus gecrushten Osmotic Spice Boilis und Mini Carptrack Pelletts und nem Half‘n‘Half Osmotic Spice als Hakenköder. Da die Fische nicht besonders große Wege in der Nähe des Hakens zurücklegen würden, habe ich mit ziemlich kurzen Rigs gefischt. Um sie dennoch ne Weile am Platz halten zu können, hab ich ziemlich großflächig gefüttert, um die Futtersuche und den damit verbundenen, ansteigenden Futterneid zu erhöhen. Gefischt habe ich stets abseits der Futterstelle, welche an der vorderen Kante zum Plateau lag. Hier ging es auf einer Entfernung von 5m von 11m Tiefe auf nicht einmal 5m teilweise sogar 3 m hoch. Das war einfach ein riesiger Berg in der Mitte des Sees...fast so groß wie ein Fußballfeld. Und überall bewachsen...das Kraut wuchs schon bis auf Sichttiefe. Die zweite Rute wurde mit einem Bundle aus 6 20er Osmotic Spice, die mit Tape um den Haken herum platziert waren und beim Auflösen, des unter Spannung zusammen gebundenen Tapes, schön auseinander ploppen und sich um den Hakenköder (24er Osmotic Spice) verteilen. Gleichzeitig war auch hier sichergestellt, dass der Köder perfekt angeboten wird und der Haken keinesfalls verschollen im Bodenkraut landet. Ich war kaum zurück vom Ablegen der zweiten Montage, da hörte ich schon den langersehnten Dauerton. Das es nun so schnell gehen würde, hatte ich nicht gedacht… Schnell die eine Rute abgelegt und die andere geschnappt (was sich noch rächen wird). Mittlerweile war es auch schon später Nachmittag, meine Freundin war auch da mit dem Kleinen… und der Papa musste schon wieder ins Boot hüpfen… der Wind hatte ordentlich aufgefrischt und stand denkbar ungünstig...es hat sage und schreibe 45 min gedauert bis ich über dem Fisch war, dann konnte das Tauziehen beginnen. Zentimeter um Zentimeter konnte ich ihn vom Boden lösen… So eine Kraft hab ich noch nie in meiner Rute gespürt… kaum hatte ich das Gefühl jetzt kommt er endlich hoch und ich bekomme ihn zu Gesicht, da machte er einfach ein paar gemütliche aber dennoch kraftvolle Flossenschläge und holte sich die mühsam erkämpften Meter zurück...hätte ich mal was zu trinken mit genommen… eigentlich hatte ich mich ja auf einen eher gemütlichen 2. Abend eingestellt. Dann war ich stattdessen mitten auf einem riesigen See, es wurde langsam dunkel, ich hatte natürlich keine Kopflampe dabei...und meine Freundin schrie plötzlich ganz hysterisch vom Ufer, dass meine 2. Rute samt Pod soeben baden gegangen sei… auch das noch…aber ich kann doch hier nicht weg... plötzlich merke ich wie mein Gegner langsam aber sicher müder wird. Ich fühle wie ich deutlich Boden gut machen kann...ich nehme den Schwung mit...komm schon...so tief kann er doch gar nicht mehr sein...und plötzlich...zack...kein Widerstand mehr...mit letzter Kraft mache ich 3 weitere Kurbelumdrehungen und sehe mein Rig verziert mit etwas Kraut und einigen Muscheln vor mir baumeln… Ich denke ich muss an dieser Stelle nicht weiter darauf eingehen, wie man sich fühlt, wenn einem gerade der PB ausgestiegen ist… Aber da war ja noch meine andere Rute bzw. war ja nicht mehr… in der Hektik muss die Bremse so hart eingestellt gewesen sein, dass es durch einen enormen Zug den ganzen Aufbau in den Sand gedrückt hat, bis es schließlich vorne überfiel. Am Ufer angekommen, wurde das RodPod wieder aufgebaut. Diesmal noch sicherer…! Anschließend wurde die zweite Rute gesucht. Meine Freundin war völlig aufgelöst und deutete in die ungefähre Richtung, die die Rute eingeschlagen hatte, bevor sie sich in die schwarze Tiefe des mittlerweile angebrochenen Abends verabschiedete. Leider konnte ich die Furche, die durch Kies und Geröll auf den See hinausführte nicht weit genug verfolgen und beschloss die Suchaktion auf den nächsten Morgen zu verschieben. Am 2. Abend hatte ich letztendlich wieder keine Rute auf meinen Futterplätzen… Aber immerhin schonmal nen ordentlichen Kontakt, der auf mehr hoffen ließ.
Der nächste Morgen war dann ziemlich kalt und windig. Also wieder nix mit Ruten ausbringen. Gegen Mittag nutzte ich dann eine kurze Lücke zwischen den Wolken und machte mich in Shorts und bewaffnet mit einer Taucherbrille auf Rutensuche. Zu meinem Erstaunen fand ich das gute Stück nur einige Meter von der Stelle entfernt, an der ich in der Nacht, wegen den Wellen aufgeben musste. Alles war noch dran. Kaum ein Kratzer war zu entdecken...besser hätte es nicht laufen können! Frohen Mutes und Tatendrang wurden beide Ruten wieder in feinster Kleinarbeit bestückt und ausgelegt. Zum ersten mal an den entsprechenden Spots. Zufrieden aber auch erschöpft peilte ich am Abend meinen mückenfreien Schlafplatz an. Die Nacht verging wie im Flug. Kein Biss. Absolute Ruhe. Das musste die doch merkliche Abkühlung der letzten Tage sein, die den Fischen auf den Magen schlug...So verhielt es sich dann leider auch noch am 4. Tag.

Schon fast in alter Gewohnheit begann der 5. Tag. Wach werden, Kaffee und Zigarette, nen kleinen Snack und anschließend erstmal ein paar Montagen vorbereiten. Außerdem wurde eine ordentliche Futtermischung angerichtet...Boilis (auch gecrusht, für die Duftwolke), Pelletts (damit auch was für die großen übrig bleibt), Frolic (weils Geld dann doch nicht ganz egal ist), Chili-Hanf (um zum Suchen zu animieren) nochn bisle Katzenfutter oder Thunfisch ran, das ganze etwas aufpeppen mit Maggi-spezial (auch bekannt als “The Source“ von DB, nur etwas dicker und teurer als Maggi…) das ganze gut durchrühren und etwas ziehen lassen…Der Tag verging im Nu und der Tisch war gedeckt und die Ruten ausgelegt. Zufrieden, aber immernoch den zweiten Abend im Kopf, peilte ich die mückenfreie Schlafgelegenheit im Zelt an. Viel Wert, wenn man in Ruhe schlafen will. Ich lag keine 10 min. auf der Liege und träumte schon fast wieder vom “Seerekord“, da wurde mein Zelt hell erleuchtet. Dazu kam wieder der beliebte Dauerton. Run!!!! Rein in die Klamotten und ab ins Boot, dem Fisch entgegen. Als ich über dem Fisch war, merkte ich jedoch sofort, dass es sich hier um ein ganz anderes Kaliber handelt, als der zuvor Verlorene. Nach kurzem aber für diese Größe doch recht heftigem Widerstand konnte ich einen Schuppi von knapp 14 Pfund keschern. Der Anfang war also gemacht. Mein erster Fisch für 2010. Nach dem Versorgen des Fisches, entschied ich mich dazu eine Rute auf Aal auszulegen statt wieder hinauszufahren und womöglich ewig den Marker im dunkeln zu suchen. Außerdem war es mit dem Stress auf der Futterstelle damit erstmal vorbei und die verbliebenen Fische können beruhigt weiter fressen. Ich hatte ja schließlich noch einige Tage Zeit. Die zweite Rute blieb an diesem Abend unberührt und aus dem ersten Aal der Saison wurde leider auch nix...dachte ich.
Ein herrlicher 6.Tag brach an. Bei der Kontrolle meiner 2. Rute stellte ich fest, dass sich da wohl doch jemand an dem 24er versucht hat. Ein Döbel von gut 60 cm hatte sich die Murmel einverleibt und beschlossen neben dem Blei erstmal zu verharren und zu verdauen. Zwar PB aber leider nicht der Zielfisch… Aber es muss ja trotzdem weitergehen, also neuer Tag neues Glück. Futtermischung vorbereiten und Ruten ausbringen. Beim Futter habe ich versucht gegen Ende der Session immer größer zu werden, um womöglich damit auch die Fischgröße zu beeinflussen. Zu Beginn hatte ich also in meiner Mischung eher viele kleine Pellets und Boilis und eher wenig große, was sich zum Ende hin genau umgekehrt hat. Partikel habe ich gegen Ende komplett weggelassen. An diesem Abend war wesentlich mehr los! Beide Ruten lagen perfekt. Der See lag ruhig vor mir und genüsslich nahm ich den letzten Schluck Irishcoffee zu mir. 






Auf dem kurzen Weg zum “Schlafzelt“ stand ich dann nocheinmal mit der leeren Tasse in der Hand vor meinen Ruten und überlegte wie spannend es doch wäre, wenn jetzt eine davon Alarm geben würde...kurz Ruhe...1 Piep...gefolgt von einem längeren Piep...gefolgt vom Dauerpiep…unfassbar...wie im Traum...und es lag sicher nicht am Kaffee oder der Zigarette… Ab ins Boot und raus zum Fisch. Hmmm...etwas hektisch muss ich wohl doch gewesen sein, denn als ich mich nochmal zum Ufer umdrehte, merkte ich dass ich diesmal wohl vergessen haben muss die Lampe am RodPod anzuschalten. Naja...wird schon. Nach kurzer, aber recht starker Gegenwehr konnte Schuppi Nr.2 gelandet werden. Etwas größer und schwerer als sein Vorgänger aber immer noch kein Ausgleich für den ersten verlorenen Fisch. An Schlaf war nun ohne hin nicht mehr zu denken, also doch lieber den Versuch wagen und die Rute wieder ausbringen. Also neu beködert und das gute Stück mit etwas Futter wieder raus rudern. Gegen 1 war ich dann auch wieder soweit, dass die Liege förmlich nach mir schrie. Ich lag noch gar nicht lange auf der Matte, da wurde ich wieder unsanft aber irgendwie doch schön vom Wecker der Marke Delkim aus meinen Träumen gerissen. Diesmal war es die linke Rute, die nach ihrem Retter schrie. Diese lag nicht ganz so weit draußen (etwa 250m) und ich machte den fatalen Fehler zu glauben, ich könne den Fisch evtl. ohne Boot landen. Nicht nur aus reiner Faulheit, eher weil der Wind wieder aufgefrischt hatte und ich wusste, dass keine Hindernisse im Weg waren. Ich musste aber schnell feststellen, dass ich wohl den kürzeren gezogen hatte. Nach etwa 15 min. hatte sich der Fisch im Kraut festgesetzt und nutzte die Gelegenheit, sich von meinem Rig zu befreien. Immerhin nicht abgerissen...Völlig fertig vom rudern und drillen fiel ich meinen Schlafsack.
Da sich Klärchen am nächsten Morgen wieder von ihrer schönen Seite zeigte, war es im Zelt nicht lange auszuhalten. Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Montagen und Futter wurden vorbereitet und verteilt. Immer gut umsorgt mit frischem Essen, Getränken und sonstigem Nachschub von meiner Freundin konnte die 2. Hälfte der Session fortgeführt werden. Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die kurze Wetterbesserung und mein ständiges Anpassen der Montagen sollte ich von nun an fast jede Nacht beide Ruten verwandeln können. Die 7. Nacht brachte gegen 22 Uhr den ersten Run, der aber leider nach etwa 10 min. Drilldauer als letzter nicht zu meinen Gunsten ausging. Etwa gegen 1 Uhr ging dann die verbliebene 2. Rute richtig ab. Aus den Träumen gerissen machte ich mich auf den Weg zum womöglich 3.Karpfen. Dieser kämpfte auch um einiges stärker als seine Vorgänger, musste sich aber nach ca. 15 min. geschlagen geben. Ein bildschöner etwas über 10 kg schwerer Schuppi lag vor mir. Das war der Wendepunkt.






In der 2.Woche meiner Session konnte ich trotz des schlechter werdenden Wetters 10 weitere Fische fangen. Die meisten lagen bei etwa 15 bis 18 Pfund. Der ganz große Wurf ist mir dann leider doch nicht mehr gelungen wobei man aber erwähnen muss, dass die Fische fast ausnahmslos makelos, schön und für ihre Größe besonders kampfstark waren. Aber dennoch war es für mich ein richtig tolles wenn auch nicht besonders erholsames Erlebnis. Denn alle Bisse kamen Nachts im Abstand von 3 bis 5 Stunden und tagsüber war auch nicht an Schlaf zu denken. 





Nach 2 Wochen übergab ich die Stelle an den nächsten Glücklichen. 
















Ich hoffe der kleine Bericht und die Bilder haben euch gefallen, auch wenn keine Riesen dabei waren. In diesem Sinne frohes Fest und guten Rutsch...:vik:






Gruß,
Harry


----------



## martinspro (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hammer geile Fotos und schöner Bericht


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Haste super gemacht ! 
Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder !!:vik:
Und super Karpfen haste gefangen :k

Gruß


----------



## carphunter 95 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Super Bericht!!!#6

Super Fotos!!!#6

RESPECT#6#6#6


----------



## dodo12 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Top Bericht! Sowas von geil geschrieben und HAMMER Bilder!!
Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich die Bilder als Hintergrund am PC zu machen? Wäre wirklich Top, wenn du die in Originalgröße hochladen könntest, zumindest das 5 + das letzte Bild. Danke schonmal! 

Grüße,
dodo


----------



## Fischie01 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hammer Bericht, RESPEKT!!!


Frohe Weihnachten und schöne Festtage wünsche ich euch allen!!!

Lg

Alex


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

kann mich den vorgängern nur anschliesen, macht lust auf den sommer.

aber das mit den bilder und dem desktophintergrund habe ich auch gerade gedacht als ich die 2 bilder vom pod und den ruten bei nacht gesehen habe.


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

klasse bericht, klasse bilder... TOP!! #6


----------



## carphunter 95 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das mit dem Bild wär echt ne klasse Idee.


Frohe Weihnachten allen


----------



## Harry84 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

schön, dass euch der Bericht gefallen hat!
Schickt mir einfach ne PN mit eurer Emailadresse und ner Kurzbeschreibung zu dem Bild, dass ihr haben wollt...

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier ein 47er mit 3pf  :m:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## yassin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Voll in die Scheixxe gegriffen!!*

So oder so ähnlich könnte die Überschrift des heutigen tages lauten...#d

Aber der Reihe nach...

Als ich noch im Dunkeln gegen 7-7.30 Uhr am See ankam steckte ich voller vorfreude entlich wieder am wasser sein zu dürfen, meine Banksticks in den Boden...dabei rutschte ich ab und lag halb im Knietiefen Wasser...da es zum glück nicht soo kalt war entschied ich mich zu bleiben, da ich wohlmöglich sonst hätte wieder eine ziemlich lange Zeit aufs angeln verzichten müssen ( Eis)...dann viel mir auf, dass meine Hand, die den komplett Badegang grade so verhindert hat, nen ziemlich tiefen schnitt hat...#q...scheißße...was tun?...Pflaster drum gemacht, was ich eigendlich immer dabei hab...leichter gesagt als getan...wo war mein Leatherman???...WEG!!...naja hab ja immer ne Nagelschere dabei |rolleyes...danach die Ruten beködert und ab ins Wasser...

dann gegen Mittag hab ich nen Freund angerufen damit er mir ne Wathose vorbei bringt...das Messer muss ja schließlich ins Wasser gefallen sein |rolleyes...eine STUNDE suchen bei knapp 3°C Wassertemp. mit bloßer Hand, brachten leider kein Ergebnis #d:c.
dann irgendwann ein paar Piepser...fallbiss Rute aufnehmen...JAA...der erste Fisch 2011...ein Satzer.Aber immerhin...ich hab ihm dann das Foto erspart und hab ihn gleich im Wasser abgehakt.

Dann beim neubeködern...AUHA...Haken im Finger...schon wieder am Bluten wie Sau #d.

naja, hatte dann so ziemlich alles verkackt was man verkacken kann |motz:
Nach dieser Aktion fing dann mein Kumpel noch nen Fisch, was ich ihm natürlich gegönnt hab.#h

Ausserdem war ihm das Glück heute so hold, dass er noch nen Zander und ein HANDY fing #d|supergri

Ich hab alles auf Foto und werde sie bei Zeiten hochladen.|wavey:

Euer Pechvogel 2011, Yassin


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



yassin schrieb:


> *Voll in die Scheixxe gegriffen!!*
> 
> So oder so ähnlich könnte die Überschrift des heutigen tages lauten...#d
> 
> ...


 
Wie fängt man bitte einen Zander auf Handy????


----------



## Der-Graf (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich glaub, da hast du dich verlesen...*g* Aber wenn das Handy echt Köder war, dann würde ich doch demnächst eher Rapala oder Illex oder sowas nehmen - kommst billiger. 

PSyassin - falls es dich tröstet, als Pechvogel bist du nicht allein... Ich hab mir Mittwoch den dicken Zeh gebrochen, nur nicht beim Hobby, sondern auf Arbeit...


----------



## yassin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde morgen nochmal hin...ich brauch das Messer |supergri

Den Zander hat er nicht mit dem Handy gefangen 
War aber schon kurios...alle hatten glück ausser ich...wobei der erste Fisch is ja gefangen....und sehen wirs mal so...*es kann nur noch besser kommen* :m

@Der-Graf
Gute besserung :m


----------



## yassin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier ein Paar Bilder:

Pellets waren der bringer 
























Meine Hand nachm abwischen: #q






Das Handy auf Wobbler:|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Du hast genau die gleichen Bank Sticks wie ich auch habe 
Geht das Handy eigentlich noch? 

Pellets werde ich vllt auch noch ausprobieren wenn wir gehen.

Gruß


----------



## yassin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Geht das Handy eigentlich noch?


ne hab es schonend in den Müll released...lag aber wohl noch nicht lange im Waser. |rolleyes
Sah nämlich noch ganz "frisch" aus.|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

 naja hauptsache tolle Erinnerungen.
Bei uns sind die Gewässer noch zu 
Ich will auch raus !


----------



## yassin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> naja hauptsache tolle Erinnerungen.


Naja das waren wohl ehr weniger |supergri
Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass ich den ganzen Tag mit nem nassen Arm an dessen ende ne blutende Hand war rumlaufen durfte...#c was tut man nicht alles wenn man auf entzug ist...aber als der Bissanzeiger los ging war sowieso alles vergessen |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> ...aber als der Bissanzeiger los ging war sowieso alles vergessen


Jaa das kenne ich Auch. Ist bei mir auch immer so. Öfters rennst du da ohne Schuhe aus dem Zelt raus. Das habe ich schon hinter mir und es war ziemlich kalt :m

Oder wenn ich mit unserem Team unterwegs bin, Da ist uns auch schon einiges passiert. Einmal wären wir fast am Männertag in so einem normalen Schlauchboot ( Fishunter HF 280 ) fast untergegangen weil Wasser reinlief. 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja dann sag ich doch mal Petri zum ersten Fisch Yassin!#6

Weiter so! (Natürlich mit den Fischen, nicht mit der Selbstverstümmelung ;-))


----------



## SR-angler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen anfang, das Jahr kann ja nur besser werden. Aber wenigstens bist nicht ohne Fisch geblieben das macht dann das andere vergessen. Ich geh jetzt dann auch los, vllt beißt ja auch was.

Mfg Tom


----------



## yassin (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke für die Glückwünsche #h

Wenn nächstes WE die Seen noch nicht zu sind werd ich auch mal ne Action über Nacht starten...jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder hin und das Messer suchen |rolleyes


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Und das Messer gefunden?! 

Viele Glückwünsche zum 1. Karpfen !


----------



## Marvin-2908 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hey
alles gute zum ersten karpfen!
Bei uns sind alle seen frei,super=)
Nächstes wochende gehts dann raus!
Das wasser hatte eben 7 grad


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Yassin,

ich wollte heute auch gerne los, aber leider bekomme ich erst nächste Woche den neuen Schein. Ich war gerade noch beim See und musste feststellen, das dieser noch zugefroren war. Hoffe aber das er bis nächste Woche aufgetaut ist ! Drückt mir die Daumen.:m
Gruß
Simon


----------



## worldstyler207 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hatte heute 2 bisse beide versemmelt  mine06 komme auch aus emsland in der nähe von sögel


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich wollte Donnerstag das erste mal füttern und dann heute los. Nachdem ich dann mit meinen frisch gemachten Boilies und Partikeln am Wasser ankam, war wirklich noch alles zu. Naja Pech, bald werden sie wohl wieder frei sein |rolleyes.

Gruß Marc


----------



## yassin (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Und das Messer gefunden?!


Jo zum glück ...jetzt isses wenigstens sauber|supergri


----------



## me_fo (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!
Bei uns waren am WE die Seen noch alle zu. :c
Hatte mir auch schon Hoffnungen gemacht aber vielleicht wird es nächstes WE was, wenn es bis dahin nicht wieder friert.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Pudel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werd es mal am WE versuchen wenn die Seen nicht wieder zu sind Momentan gehts mal abwarten.


----------



## Pudel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mit was fütter ich denn momentan am besten??


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Groundbait und kleine Boilies


----------



## skulltattoo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

tagchen  beissen karpfen bei dem wetter und der wasserteparatur


----------



## Pudel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher wobei ich schon ein paar Jungs beim Karpfen angeln gesehen hab!
Ich werds am Sonntag mal versuchen wenn das Wetter einigermasen mitmacht! 
sollt ich da schon vorher Füttern oder erst am Sonntag?


----------



## minne6 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ziehe am Samstag auch endlich ans Wasser. Ich werde am Freitag meinen neuen Schein holen und direkt danach zum See ein paar Hände Groundbait,Pellets und Partikelmix vorfüttern. Aber wirklich nur so um die 200gr. pro Spot.


----------



## skulltattoo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich werd am 28 das we  mal los mein glück versuchen denke werde die woche worher 3 mal hin zum anfüttern und hoffen das die nacht beim angeln nicht so kalt wird wie das letzte mal im november -11 da war sogar eis im zelt :q aber da war ich nicht auf karpfen


----------



## Pudel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



skulltattoo schrieb:


> ich werd am 28 das we mal los mein glück versuchen denke werde die woche worher 3 mal hin zum anfüttern und hoffen das die nacht beim angeln nicht so kalt wird wie das letzte mal im november -11 da war sogar eis im zelt :q aber da war ich nicht auf karpfen


 
nicht auf karpfen auf was dann nicht doch etwa Drogen *lach*:vik:


----------



## skulltattoo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so in der art :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

da die seen noch dicht sind, war ich gestern bei zoo kölle und durfte diesen schönen schuppi anschauen  und streicheln 


http://img39.*ih.us/img39/2106/013qfi.jpg--

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/4576/011yw.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

also für die kleinen (50cm) war der preis zwischen 500-1700€ der grosse war nicht auf der liste.


der grosse schätze ihn so auf 12-15kg ,wird nicht unverkäulflich sein aber die 2000€ wird er locker überschreiten


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wenn man den Großen dann für über 2000€ kauft und der dann einen Tag später stirbt, dann mal Prost Mahlzeit :q.


----------



## barschkönig (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Großen dann für über 2000€ kauft und der dann einen Tag später stirbt, dann mal Prost Mahlzeit :q.


 
Ich denke mal wer den kauft wird nicht lange dafür sparen, der wird schon genug Geld haben sich gleich einen Neuen zu kaufen. 
Für einen der viel spart ist das Risiko zu hoch.:q


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische, wo warste denn da im kölle zoo? sieht bei uns genauso aus. war heute das erste mal für dieses jahr am wasser, zwar nur 4 std aber es tat gut wieder draußen zu sein, auch ohne biss.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

der war in stuttgart
war auch drausen, musste mir mit futter ballen nen weg ins wasser frei machen  aber keine aktion.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

dachte mir eig schon, dass nix beissen wird heute, aber hauptsache draußen und abschalten


----------



## me_fo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin,

war von Samstag auf Sonntag unterwegs, bei Dauerregen und gut Wind.
Leider keinen Karpfen, dafür aber 2 fette Brassen von gut 60 cm.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Voider (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

gestern war bei uns wunderschönes Wetter, 12°, fast kein Wind, ganz klar Wetter zum angeln gehen :q

In 2 Stunden leider nur 2 kleinere Rupfer an der Feeder-Rute mit kleinem Korb, dunklem Fertigfutter und 2-3 Pellets pro Korb. 2 Maden am 14er Haken.

Wenig Körbe auf die 2 Stunden verteilt ausgeworfen (ca. 5-6) und beim zusammenbauen leider nen genialen Biss verpasst (hatte noch ne 2. Rute auf Grund liegen, die ich gerade zusammen gepackt habe).

Als ich zur Feeder rüber geschaut habe, war die Rute bereits mit der Spitze im Wasser und hing mit der Rolle in der Auflage |uhoh:

Ich wollte sofort rüber rennen (ca. 4 m), war aber gerade am Carbon-Haken verankern an der Grund-Rute und hab mich erstmal ordentlich selbst gehakt!!! :c Dickes Autsch

Dann aber die Rute in die Hand genommen und da relativ leicht montiert (20er Hauptschnur, 16er Vorfach) fast 10 Minuten nen wunderschönen Spiegler gedrillt.

Sicher gekeschert, gelandet und war super zu enthaken, da nur seitlich in der Lippe ganz leicht verankert.

Kurz bewundert und wieder in den Winterschlaf entlassen :vik:

Der Spiegler hatte geschätzte 7-7,5 Pfund.

Wäre der im Sommer oder Frühling an diese Montage, glaube ich nicht, dass ich ihn gelandet hätte.
Dieser war nämlich noch reichlich träge und scheint erst gegen Ende richtig bemerkt zu haben, dass er gehakt wurde^^ Kein Vergleich zur Kampfkraft in der wärmeren Jahreszeit.

Und das Problem an diesem Fangplatz ist hauptsächlich, dass die Karpfen dort üblicherweise sofort in eines der 3 total verästelten Reviere rasen und man mit ner relativ dünnen Schnur wenig Chancen hat. Aber wie gesagt, dieser hat sich mit ein wenig Druck immer wieder zum Umkehren "überreden" lassen.

Na ja, war ein tolles Erlebnis, der erste Fisch für mich in 2011 und als ich das Tier bewundern durfte, wusste ich, was mir an diesem Hobby u. A. soviel Spaß macht.

Grüße

Voider


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
ich war heute mit einem Kumpel am Wasser , er bleibt über Nacht und er  hat um 19.10 Uhr nach einer großen Brasse heute Nachmittag seinen ersten  Karpfen gefangen. 
Einen 13 Pfund Spiegler , nach einem unspektakulären Drill sicher gelandet.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten morgen früh wieder ans Wasser zu kommen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## marcus7 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei dem Wetter hielt mich auch nichts mehr Zuhause.

Sonntagnachmittag schmiss ich meinen Krempel ins Auto und fuhr los.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur raus, richtig zuversichtlich war ich eigentlich nicht, da noch vorgestern Eis auf dem Gewässer war.

Es hat trotzdem geklappt:

Montag um ca. 02:00Uhr lief mein erster Fisch ab.

Knapp über der 20pf.-Marke.
Die Wassertemp. an der Oberfläche schwankte laut Echo zwischen 3,5 und 4,5 Grad, je nach Windlage.

mfg Marcus


----------



## heidsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

#6 ... na wenn das mal nicht nen guter Start in die Saison ist .

Du hast es gut ... ich muss noch ein bischen warten bis es endlich wieder abgeht :c.


mfg heidsch


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöner fisch, hoffe dass es von den temperatren mal 2 wochen so bleibt und dann werde ich auch über nacht raus gehen


----------



## den#777 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Geiler Fisch...schöner Anfang...#6

Petri Dank


----------



## Nitro (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri....nice Fisch !!!


----------



## minne6 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo.. komme auch gerade vom Angeln wieder. Das ist jetzt mein 5. Tagesansitz und wieder nichts... Außer ! Eine Ente die sich an meinem Pellet vergriffen hat. Der Haken ging durch den unteren Schnabel aber konnte vorsichtig gelöst werden... Eigentlich habe ich mir meinen ersten Fang 2011 ein wenig anders vorgestellt aber wann fängt man mal eine Ente.|wavey:


----------



## Red Twister (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus!

@ Marcus7

Klasse! Schöner Karpfen! Da kommt ein wenig Neid auf, denn bei uns ist alles noch unter Eis begraben.
Hoffe mal, dass sich das ganze in den nächsten Tagen ändern wird.
Drehe schon langsam durch.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## yassin (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> @ Marcus7
> 
> ...


Neid??...kenn ich nicht(vorallem beim Angeln ), ich gönne ihm den Fisch von Herzen #6:q

am We bin ich auch wieder draussen über Nacht...das neue Brolly muss eingeweiht werden


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Spiegler !
Gelunger Start 

Ich bin dieses Wochenende vielleicht mit Barschkönig an einem Stausee draußen. Wo gut gefangen wurde.


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

toller fisch! glückwunsch! 
ich hoffe freitag gehts für mich auch raus! sofern es das wetter/eis zulässt.


----------



## Red Twister (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus!

@yassin

Der Neid galt nicht dem gefangenen Karpfen! Ich bin der Letzte der anderen nicht einen tollen Fang gönnt!
Nur der Tatsache wegen, dass bei uns noch immer alles zugefroren ist!

Alleine aus diesem Grund hatte ich sogar schon in Erwägung gezogen in ein anderes Bundesland zu ziehen. Kein Witz!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## me_fo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Na denn, da geht ja schon was! #6

Ich hoffe, das unsere Seen bis zum WE offen bleiben und starte dann auch noch mal einen Ansitz.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## marcus7 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke für die Petris.

@Redtwister: Weiß schon wie es gemeint war.

Schade, geht ja nun wieder Bergab mit den Temperaturen...

Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung?


----------



## Red Twister (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus

Das Schlimme ist, dass ein neues Boot da ist und ich es noch nicht einmal testen konnte! 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich es im Garten mal klar mache!
Die Nachbarn halten mich ja eh schon für verrückt!

Umweltschutz hin oder her, in diesem Fall gebe ich dir recht Marcus: "Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung?"

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass ich am We. mal raus komme!


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Marcus, super Fisch und das bei diesem Wetter bzw. dieser Jahreszeit #6. 



Red Twister schrieb:


> Umweltschutz hin oder her, in diesem Fall gebe ich dir recht Marcus: "Wo bleibt die Klimaerwärmung?"
> Gruß Stefan



Das ist wirklich so, das denkt man im ersten Moment. Aber wenn man sich in diesem Bereich genauer auskennt, wird klar, dass sogar diese Kälte an der Klimaerwärmung liegt, kein Witz |bigeyes. Aber das will ich nun gar nicht weiter erklären.

Gruß Marc


----------



## minne6 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nach 5 erfolglosen Tagesansitzen an einem 9 Hektar großem See konnte ich nach einem Gewässerwechsel zu einen kleineren See den ersten Karpfen in 2011 überlisten. Er ist nicht gerade groß, aber für den Anfang bin ich sehr zufrieden. Gefangen wurde er mit 2 aufgepoppten Maiskörnern. Ein weiterer Spiegler ist mir am Rand leider ausgeschlitzt.






Gruß
Simon


----------



## Siggy82 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri den Fängern!
So makellos wie der Kleine ist, wird das mal nen ganz Großer


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Feines Bild 
Schöner Nebel im Hintergrund und netter Karpfen !


----------



## Amero (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

mein lieber scholli 
petri zu den riese,einer für den gartenteich
|jump:​


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ui schöner bratpfannen karpfen :q
der hat die richtige größe dafür |jump:​


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Simon, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Super-Fang,  das spricht doch wieder mal für Ostfriesland :q. Dann hat sich deine Entscheidung bezüglich des Gewässerwechsels ja gelohnt . Mach weiter so.

Gruß Marc


----------



## minne6 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke ! Ja der Wechsel hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Habe gerade nochmal wegen der Sache mit den Tauschkarten für Nachbarvereine nachgeschaut. Man muss sich das beim Vorstand nachfragen. Haase heißt er mit Nachnamen. Seine Nummer steht auf der sfv-Wol webseite. Musst einfach mal anrufen. Der sagt dir dann wie das abläuft. Wenn ich ihn mal wieder am Wasser sehe, dann frag ich mir das auch mal nach. Wäre ja mal ganz interessant.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Alles klar, Danke .


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes Petri zum Fisch!#6


----------



## minne6 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo.. Da bin ich wieder ^^ 

Nachdem ich gestern meinen ersten Karpfen des Jahres fangen konnte, habe ich heute wieder mein Glück versucht. Diesmal ist es ein 12 Pfünder geworden, der in ca. 7 Meter Tiefe auf 2 Maiskörner gebissen hatte.
Das lustige dabei war, das ein netter, alter Herr neben mir stand und mir seelenruhig dabei zugeschaut hat, wie ich ihn gewogen, fotografiert und zurückgesetzt habe. Außerdem habe ich mich noch mit ihm über Catch and Release unterhalten und dann erst erfahren, das er der zuständige Fischereiaufseher ist.... |peinlich

Allerdings fand er es völlig in Ordnung und ich kam mit dem Schrecken davon. Die Aufseher aus meinem alten Verein hätten mir die Rübe abgerissen... In diesem Sinne ! Tight lines !


----------



## Marc 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Du bist ja verrückt, Simon #6. Sehr schöne Färbung muss ich sagen, einfach genial .

Gruß Marc


----------



## minne6 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Im Winter sind die Farben meiner Meinung nach immer am schönsten. Sehr intensiv und goldig ^^.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr schöne Färbung !
Ja das mit dem Catch and Release unter Vereinsmitgliedern kenne ich |uhoh:
Wenn ich einen Karpfen zurücksetze schlagen Die mich :m
Aber selber nie wirklich was fangen und am Stammtisch dann schön losreden und jedesmal kommt die gleiche Anglerweisheit oder der gleiche Fang den sie schon letztes Jahr brachten |krach:

Aber da sollte man lieber die Klappe halten.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> in ca. 7 Meter Tiefe


Wie tief ist denn dein Gewässer wenn ich fragen darf und wo genau hast du deine Montage gehabt ?!
Will auch an meinem Gewässer fischen gehen, was 8m tief ist. Es ist mehr eine Wanne als ein Kanten oder Plateau reiches Gewässer. Wie soll ich mich verhalten?! Soll ich eine in 3 - 4 m ablegen und eine ganz tief ?! Wie gesagt 2 - 3 Kanten gibt es auf einer Breite von ca. 200m aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## minne6 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Also ich habe das Gewässer vorher noch nie befischt und musste beim ersten Mal einwerfen schon 8 Sekunden warten, bis das Blei am Grund angekommen ist. Der Fischereiaufseher meinte, das es dort ca. 7 Meter tief ist. Lotrute hatte ich leider nicht dabei.. Auf jeden Fall habe ich direkt im Tiefen gefischt. Also einfach tiefste Stelle suchen und rein damit. Beide habe ich nur mit Single-Baits gefangen, also ohne pva etc. Die Ruten mit PVA haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. Würde an deiner Stelle aber auch einen Spot von ca. 5 Metern Tiefe aufsuchen. Man weiß nie, welche Temperaturunterschiede dort herschen.


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja Petri!#6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> Also ich habe das Gewässer vorher noch nie befischt und musste beim ersten Mal einwerfen schon 8 Sekunden warten, bis das Blei am Grund angekommen ist. Der Fischereiaufseher meinte, das es dort ca. 7 Meter tief ist. Lotrute hatte ich leider nicht dabei.. Auf jeden Fall habe ich direkt im Tiefen gefischt. Also einfach tiefste Stelle suchen und rein damit. Beide habe ich nur mit Single-Baits gefangen, also ohne pva etc. Die Ruten mit PVA haben keinen Erfolg gebracht. Würde an deiner Stelle aber auch einen Spot von ca. 5 Metern Tiefe aufsuchen. Man weiß nie, welche Temperaturunterschiede dort herschen.



Okay Danke dann eine in 8m und eine in 5m 
Dauert aber noch eine weile eh ich losfahre da es jetzt wieder kalt wird. Sollte ich was fangen dann berichte ich Hier


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstmal glückwunsch zu euren carps

ich werde demnächst auch mal ans wasser gehn ,mal sehn was so geht


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So ich bin am wasser, die eine rute liegt in 5 m auf einer kiesbank und die andere auf 3m. Da es regnen soll habe ich das schirmzelt auch schon aufgebaut und jetzt heisst es warten. Mal sehen ob was geht. Bestückt sind meine ruten einmal mit einer aufgepoppten maiskette und einmal snowman aus einen birdfood sinker und einem schwimmenden stinker. Werde voraussichtlich nur bis zum späten nachmitteg bleiben koennen, doch hauptsache am wasser. Falls sich was tut melde ich mich

Sry fuer die rechtschreibung, doch mit dem handy is des alles ned so einfach


----------



## minne6 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dann mal viel Erfolg ! Ich habe meine beiden Karpfen auch gegen Mittag gefangen. Morgens und Abends ging leider gar nichts mehr. Aber das ist denke ich mal von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Also Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Captain_Feeder (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

 			 			So ich bin am wasser, die eine rute liegt in 5 m auf einer kiesbank  und die andere auf 3m. Da es regnen soll habe ich das schirmzelt auch  schon aufgebaut und jetzt heisst es warten. Mal sehen ob was geht.  Bestückt sind meine ruten einmal mit einer aufgepoppten maiskette und  einmal snowman aus einen Birdfood  sinker und einem schwimmenden stinker. Werde voraussichtlich nur bis  zum späten nachmitteg bleiben koennen, doch hauptsache am wasser. Falls  sich was tut melde ich mich

Sry fuer die rechtschreibung, doch mit dem handy is des alles ned so einfach 		



 Nicht schlimm ;=)


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So Resumee bzw weisheit des Tages: Erst loten und Infos üder die Bodenbeschaffenheit besorgen und dann Ruten ablegen-.-
Habe die Ruten eingeholt und schon nach der ersten Kurbelumdrehung gemerkt dass beide ruten voll im Kraut gelegen haben, habe die kiesbank und das plateua wohl verfehlt Naja es war vom wetter her ein wunderschöner tag und es tat super draußen zu sein.


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja ja, das loten ist schon nicht ganz so unwichtig 

war auch die erste nacht draussen, erfrierungen am po und 2 keine schleien auf 12mm boilies 
karpfen weit und breit nicht zu sehen.
war aber nicht so wild, bei schneefall und -3grad war ich nachts eh nicht so geil drauf das zelt zu verlassen 
was mich viel mehr gewundert hat , waren die beiden schleien, beide nur um die 30cm, aber recht heftige bisse.
na ja, wenigstens nicht als schneider nach hause gekommen.
der erste karpfen 2011 kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde in einer Stunde ca. losfahren, einfach mal 4-5 Stunden die Ruten ins Wasser halten und nebenbei lernen . Ich bin natürlich davon überzeugt, dass ich heute den Fang meines Lebens machen werde *Ironie ende* .

Gruß Marc


----------



## me_fo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

War von Samstag bis Sonntag unterwegs, bei Temperaturen knapp unter Null und nächtlichem Schneetreiben. Um 21.15 Uhr, ich hatte es mir gerade auf der Liege gemütlich gemacht, meldete sich der mittlere Bissanzeiger. Nach kurzem Drill konnt ich meinen ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr verhaften und meinen ersten Winterkarpfen überhaupt, kein Riese aber immerhin 9,5 Pfund. :q

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Pat 79 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu deinem Winterkarpfen MEFO.

Ich dachte mir heute Vormittag ebenfalls das es Zeit wird die Karpfensaison 2011 zu starten. Da ich aber keine Lust auf einen großen Ansitz hatte hab ich mir nur das Nötigste geschnappt ( Matchrute, Rutenhalter,Kescher und Sitzkiepe) und bin mal los an einen Vereinsteich.
Hab knapp über Grund mit einem Maiskorn am 10er Haken gefischt. Da ich mir keine Rotaugen etc. auf den Platz holen wollte hab ich auf Anfüttern verzichtet.
Den ersten Biss hab ich leider verpasst da ich kurz ne Runde um die Teichanlage gedreht habe um zu scauen das alles in Ordnung ist. Als ich wiederkam lag die Pose 10 m entfernt(war kein Wind).
Naja, hab ich mit dem Gedanken abgehakt, das es sowieso nur ein kleines Rotauge war.  
Ca. 20 min. später dann ser nächste Biss, ein Satzkarpfen vom letzten Jahr mit etwa 1,5-2 kg, leider ist er mir 10 cm vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt.  #q
15 min. danach dann der nächste Biss, ein 25 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen der sich als 13cm Rotauge verkleidet hatte. Ich frage mich allerdings wie er in das enge Kostüm reingekommen ist, ausserdem ist Karneval doch erst in 3 Wochen.  :q
Spass bei Seite.
Danach ging ne Stunde lang nichts mehr und ich wollte schon einpacken bis dann plötzlich die Pose untertauchte. 
Anhieb sitzt. Nach 5 min. bekam ich ihn dann zu Gesicht, ein 75cm Graskarpfen. Nach weiteren 5 min. hatte ich ihn dann im Kescher.

So hatte ich mir einen gelungen Start in die Saison vorgestellt.
Mal von den anfänglichen Problemen abgesehen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Text und schöner Graser !
Obwohl es eigentlich noch recht kalt ist.
Hoffe auch das es bald bei Mir losgeht ...



> Moin Moin!
> 
> War von Samstag bis Sonntag unterwegs, bei Temperaturen knapp unter Null und nächtlichem Schneetreiben. Um 21.15 Uhr, ich hatte es mir gerade auf der Liege gemütlich gemacht, meldete sich der mittlere Bissanzeiger. Nach kurzem Drill konnt ich meinen ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr verhaften und meinen ersten Winterkarpfen überhaupt, kein Riese aber immerhin 9,5 Pfund.
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg



In was für einer Tiefe hast du den gefangen ?!


----------



## milos2009 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo Leute war heute das erste mal los von 15 Uhr bis 18 Uhr , ich wollte nur schauen was ich an Kleinteilen .... brauche und ob alles noch funktioniert und ob die Boilies noch okay sind. Alles aufgebaut Rute ausgeworfen und dann erstmal warten nach 2 Stunden kam ein Piepser und das wars.... für die 3 Stunden war es ganz okay mal an der frischen Luft zu sitzen :vik: Das war der Start meiner Saison 2011*

Im Anhang ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petry jungs zu euren fischen.

bei mir ist der wurm drinn :-( gestern nen run beckommen, und der fisch sitzt fest ausgestigen.

die woche davor  vollrun ausgestiegen, irgend wie  fängt das jahr nicht sonderlich gut an.

naja hoffe das es sich bessert mit den austeigern.


----------



## Markus3940 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wohl dem, dessen Gewässer schon eisfrei sind :c:c:c:c


----------



## daviboy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war heut auch unterwegs n holland und siehe da er hat gebissen auf frolic  die cam is kaputt die kann nur noch schwarz weiß hrhr


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri heil allen fängern. schöne fische die ihr da abliefert. werde von freitag auf samstag nochmal rausgehen aber diesmal wird vorher gelotet wieviel füttert ihr denn momentan an? bei uns hat das wasser an der oberfläche zw 4und 7°


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

also wir haben ca 100boilies(ca4hände) + 7-8 futterballen(mit mais) pro tag gefüttert.

ich weis was fisch technisch in meinen gewässern drin ist, deswegen kann man bereugt etwas mehr füttern


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ok, habe mir gedacht über die ganze woche nicht mehr wie 2-3kg mais zu füttern und dazu max 10 boilies pro tag. was fischtechnisch bei uns drin ist weis ich auch, doch ich weiss nicht wie sie momentan schon fressen

Habe mal ein foto des gewässers angehängt. Fischen wollte ich links oben, bzw dort mein lager aufbauen. Eine Rute ind ie Flachwasserzone von 2.5m und eine in das 5m loch.
Der weiher ist laut google earth ca 300m lang und 270m breit.


----------



## me_fo (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Pat 79: Schöner Graser, eine echte Rarität um diese Jahreszeit!

@Anglerprofi99: Gefangen auf ca. 6 Meter.

Ohne Vorfüttern, nur mit Inline Feeder Blei und einem 14er selfmade Fischboilie.

Hoffentlich friert es die Woche nicht so sehr, dann sind die Seen ev. zum Wochenende wieder zu.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
so , wurde auch Zeit ,ich war spät dran , aber heute hat es dann endlich geklappt 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich würde mich über ein paar Infos über eure Fänge freuen.

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
ok ein paar Infos.
Ich habe jetzt über ne gute Woche einen Spot angefüttert , am Samstag hatte mein Sohn an dem Spot schon ne 53 cm Schleie gefangen , heute ging mir dann der 18 Pfünder an den Haken.
So 2 Meter vom Ufer , in ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe .
Wie immer mit der Feeder Methode und als Köder mein spezial Karpfen Pellet 16 mm 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen,

freut mich riesig das  deine Taktik im > Februar<  aufgegangen ist :vik:

Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Session 

ob Hagel, Regen oder Schnee....Udo fängt am See #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schönes ding udo 

was macht dein projekt weisse boilies ?
wenn das mit der farbe nicht hinhaut habe ich da sonst noch einen tipp für dich.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so margen mittag gegen 1 halb 2 geh ich auch raus bis samstag, drückt mir die daumen


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> schönes ding udo
> was macht dein projekt weisse boilies ?
> .



Hi,
Danke .
Selberrollen werde ich erst ab Mitte März , ich will die Boilies ja testen.
Das geht am bessten wenn die Karpfen in Beißlaune sind  Jetzt sind das ja mehr oder weniger noch Zufallsfänge .
Gruß Udo


----------



## milos2009 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Fänge ich fahre von morgen auf Samstag die Nacht 

Hoffe da geht was.


----------



## me_fo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , wurde auch Zeit ,ich war spät dran , aber heute hat es dann endlich geklappt
> 
> Gruß Udo



Glückwunsch! #6

Bei uns stellt sich wieder die bange Frage: Sind die Seen zugefroren am Wochenende?
Und dann noch Vollmond, Ostwind und nur 4°C Wassertemperatur. Eigentlich sollte man(n) zu hause bleiben.

Aber egal, wenn es geht, dann ziehe ich los! #d

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So dass camp steht, die ruten sind ausgelegt und ich sitz mit dem campingkocher im zelt um meine finger wieder aufzuwaermen bisher bin ich noch zuversichtlich dass ich ueber nacht bleiben werde, hoffe ja dass der schlafsack bei 2 grad noch warm gibt. Jetzt werde ich mir erst einmal ne dose ravioli machen und spaetestens sobald sich was tut melde ich mich hier nochmal

Ps: die haubentaucher treiben mich in den wahnsinn...

Lg kala


----------



## Boiliewerfer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Fallende Temperaturen, durchgehend bedeckter Himmel leichter Nachtfrost und Nordostbrise...


..na Bombe dann geh ich mal wieder Raus ans Wasser :k

Udo, du bist mir ganze 5 Pfund voraus ,  Samstag - Sonntag versuche ich aufzuholen. 

Sollte mein Futter nicht würdig genug sein...war ich halt Zelten ...


(ich sage,mmmmhhh wie das duftet, meine Frau sagt:sstell das Raus :q )


p.s.@Udo   weisse Boilies fangen nix (Grinsekatze)


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So, zwischen bzw endbericht. Ich lag nichtsahnend und schlafend auf meiner liege, als so gegen kurz nach 6 ein schrilles piepsen meinen schlaf stoerte. Ich sofort hellwach, versucht den schlafsack aufzumachen was mir dann i. Wann gelungen ist und dann war da noch das problem mit der zelttuer und der lampe, naja die tuer wae i.wann auf, die lampe gefunden und nix wie an die rute. Bremse festhalten, rute hoch sitzt. Ein unhlaubliches gluecksgefuehl gemischt mit adrenalin durchstroemt meinen koerper. Schnell dir bremse weiter zudrehen und los gehts. Es war mein erster fisch dieses jahr doch so eine kraft war mir bisher unbekannt, naja hatte halt noch nie einen karpfen ueber 4 pfd gedrillt. Im schein meiner lampe sah ich das monster, dass mich aus dem schlaf gerissen hat das erste mal. Es hat sich gelohnt aufzustehen dachte ich mir. Er scheint mich gesehen zu haben und nahm ordentlich schnur   Ca 5 min spaeter dachte ich, jetzt ist er so weit also kescher ins wasser gelegt bremse noch ein stueck auf und langsam ueber den kescher. Es kam wie es kommen sollte, der fisch sah den kescher legte eine weitere flucht him und ist ausgeschlitzt... Naja ich kann sagen ich war nicht nur zelten auch wenn ich den fisch nicht zum landgang ueberreden konnte. Es war ein spiegler von ca 20 pfd. Naja jetzt sitze ich zuhause, werde duschen und dann was essen. 

Lg kala


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> p.s.@Udo   weisse Boilies fangen nix (Grinsekatze)



Hi,
ich hoffe mal das wir nächste Woche mal wieder einen gemeinsamen Ansitz auf Karpfen machen ,
ich vermisse das Bauernfrühstück 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schade Kalamaris. Kenn ich aber auch schon, am Schlimmsten ist es natürlich wenn das dann vor dem Kescher geschieht und es ein Guter war.

Aber du wirst schon noch deinen Karpfen fangen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja ist halt schicksal, naja angeln wird die nächsten 1-2 wochen nix mehr, da mir das auto verreckt ist. gestern abend war noch alles einwandfrei und heute morgen hatte ich das traktor feeling... naja ab zum freundlichen bmw händler-.-


----------



## milos2009 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo ich war jetzt meine erste Nacht im Jahre 2011 draußen , mein Freund hat einen 14pfündler verhaften können und einer ist ihm ausgeschlitzt.

Nachdem bei mir von gestern 15 Uhr bis heute morgen 12.45 Uhr nichts ging lag ich meine  Rute um.
Nach 10 kam der erste RUN .... hat gekämpft wie ein großer , die Waage zeigte 5,7 kg an und nachdem ich ihn zurückgesetzt hatte kam 10 min später wieder ein Lauf genau in dem Moment kam der Lauf als ich mein kleines Geschäftchen gemacht habe , nach 10 sek piepsen habe ich angeschlagen , war aber weg -.-

Naja immerhin der erste dieses Jahres *_*


----------



## minne6 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So.... ich komme auch gerade vom Angeln wieder. Ich hatte mir in einem kleinen Fluss einen Spot angelegt und mit Partikeln und Groundbait gefüttert.
Resultat: Nach einer Stunde ein schöner 12 Pfünder  ! :vik:

Gefangen wurde er mit einem Knoberry Boilie bei ca. 4°C Wassertemperatur und 2°C Lufttemperatur in ca. 1,50 Metern Tiefe. ( Eine der tiefsten Stellen im kleinen Fluss )


----------



## Brucky86 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gratulation 

schönes Kerlchen...  so wies ausschaut werde ich morgen mein Glück versuchen... sofern es die Eisschicht zulässt ;-)

gruß


----------



## Boiliewerfer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Digges Petri zu deinem Fang   Das in der Jahrezeit, machen nicht viele nach !

Man sieht wie kalt deine Fingerchen sind 


Weiter so und tight lines..


----------



## CarpMetty (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Simon,
schon der 3. Fisch im diesen Jahr, hast wohl noch so einiges vor!?
Oder bringt die neue Mütze so viel Glück? 

Dickes Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Vorallem ihr kommt raus und ich nicht ey 

Schöner Schuppi #6


----------



## minne6 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin Simon,
> schon der 3. Fisch im diesen Jahr, hast wohl noch so einiges vor!?
> Oder bringt die neue Mütze so viel Glück?
> 
> Dickes Petri auch von mir!



Hey Metti,

nach der Flaute im letztem Jahr muss mal was kommen ;-)

Die Mütze bringts echt :-D .....3 Karpfen, einer ausgeschlitzt und eine Reiherente |rolleyes

Morgen wird der nächste Versuch gestartet. Werde mir mal eine Stelle am Kanal aussuchen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petry euch allen 

so komm grad eben vom füttern,morgen nochmal und dan gehts ne nacht raus 


gefüttert habe ich ca 12 ballen kürbiskornmehl und 1,5 kg 20mm tutti frutti boilies.


der spod ist vom ufer ca 7m weg,also vor den füssen wasser tiefe 4,50m mal sehn was von samstag-sontag so geht.


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> gefüttert habe ich ca 12 ballen kürbiskornmehl und 1,5 kg 20mm tutti frutti boilies.
> der spod ist vom ufer ca 7m weg,also vor den füssen wasser tiefe 4,50m



Hi,
ist ne menge Zeug , bei uns ist das Wasser noch viel zu kalt um so viel zu füttern.
Die Karpfen ziehen noch nicht gezielt umher und sind noch nicht auf Futtersuche.
Mal sehen was bei mir morgen läuft , füttere erst wenn ich am Wasser bin 
Wünsche viel Glück und Erfolg ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

die fische fressen , da hab ich keine angst könnte jetzt sogar 5kg boilies füttern und die wären weg .


der see hat fast keine natürliche nahrung,karpfen sind genug drin also haben sie hunger,.


vor 2 und 3 wochen haben wir  je 10 futterballen und ca 4 hände boilies gefüttert nach der arbeit.


am we sind wir dan samstags raus von 12-18 uhr , in dieser zeit hatte mein kumpel 3 fische (eine mais,eine boilie) und ich verlor einen.

ich fische jetzt um die jahreszeit nur mit boilies ab  20mm,wen einer beist da ist es ein guter.

so haben wir in den letzten jahren die erfahrung gemacht,ich muss nicht auf masse fischen lieber fange ich den einen guten wie 10 satzer 


die beiszeit beginnt erst um ca 18uhr, da wir abends immer gefüttert die boilie biss kamen immer beim zusamen packen.


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@minne6

nette diem kappe, du hast geschmack... :vik:

dickes petri zum schuppi, schöner fisch!!

bei mir dauert es leider noch etwas, wenn ich pech habe wird es mitte/ende april. |uhoh:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so werde denke ich bis um 12 uhr am wasser sein 

werde morgen abend berichten wie es war,hoffe meine futetr tacktik geht voll auf.



mal ne frage momentan kann ich mit imghack keine bilder hochladen,der direckte link geht nicht.


weis jemand warum??


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So versuche auch mal wieder mein glueck, sitze seit ca 30 min am wasser und eben ging der hanger nen cm hoch, doch ich tippe eher auf einen schnurschwimmer o.ä


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Zwischenstand: 
An der ersten rute gab es zwischenzeitlich mehrere piepser und der swinger haengt 3-4cm hoeher als am anfang und an der zweiten rute gab es einen kurzen piepser und der swinger haengt tiefer als am anfang. Vllt wird es ja endlich was


----------



## Pat 79 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Na, da scheint einer langeweile zu haben.
Ohne dich jetz angreifen zu wollen, meinst du nicht es reicht am Ende deiner Session zu berichten ?
Interessiert hier denke ich keinen ob dein Swinger jetzt 3 cm höher hängt als vor ner Stunde.

Aber Petri Heil !
Vielleicht kannst ja zum Ende sogar ein schönes Bild mit hochladen.


----------



## me_fo (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Da unsere Seen noch zu sind, war ich über Nacht am ELK. Da ging leider gar nichts. Was will man auch verlangen bei 1,2°C Wassertemperatur. #c

Aber immerhin war ich draußen! |kopfkrat

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Schleie! (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Is ja schön, dass doch schon welche zugeschlagen haben!

Ich war leider bisher noch nicht am Wasser, will aber nächstes Wochenende einen Versuch waagen, sofern die Seen nicht wieder zugefrieren.


----------



## yassin (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nach langer durststrecke gabs heute auch mal wieder was auf der Matte.
An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an Tarpoon und Jochen für die Tipps in Sachen Boilies...Beim ersten Testen gleich erfolg gehabt #6
Man beachte das Eis im Hintergrund!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wie schwer yassin ?! 
Und welche Boilies? Selfmade's ??
Guter Fisch ; Petri.


----------



## yassin (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jo auf selbstgedrehte 

Größe dürfte bei 2,5°C Wassertemp. nebensächlich sein oder?:m


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> Größe dürfte bei 2,5°C Wassertemp. nebensächlich sein oder?


Doch, Ich wills wissen! 
Bestimmt nicht groß oder ?


----------



## yassin (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

10 Pfund#6


----------



## tarpoon (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

spitzen fisch yassin, herzlichen glückwunsch! bei uns ist wieder alles unter eis. dürfte noch ein paar wochen dauern...freut mich das die baits fangen)


----------



## Boiliewerfer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Na da mal wirklich einén Glückwunsch...

sehr nice, das wenigstens noch ein paar andere ans Wasser gehen und es einfach versuchen.
Viele andere bleiben da lieber zuhause und tüfteln über ausreden, warum man nicht geht 

Tight lines and go on like this #6


p.s. ich habe am WE schööön geblankt ...


----------



## marcus7 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
auch von mir ein dickes Petri!#6


----------



## yassin (1. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke Jungs, am We gehts hoffendlich wieder raus...#6


----------



## Höve (1. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hallo, bin neu hier! könnte mir jemand karpfengewässer im raum borken nennen? wäre sehr nett gruß Höve


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Stell deine frage entweder im entsprechenden nach plz geordneten bereich oder mach im karpfenbereich nen neues thema auf, da wirste sicher besser geholfen

Kala


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war jetzt 2 x mal für je ne nacht drausen,  einmal tagsüber,

insgesamt verlor ich 5 gute fische.

gefischt habe ich letztes jahr durchegehnd mit  fox serie 2 grösse 4, nach dem ich zu beginn schon sovile fische verlor mussten neue her.


  also ab in ladenund  die neuen korda gekauft,am wasser angekommen wurde aufgebaut.

gefischt wurde 10m vorm eigenen ufer (4m wassertiefe), als köder kam an die linke rute (penny bolies18mm), an die rechte ein  buchelt bait 24mm.


leider tat sich tagsüber bei mir nix, bei meinem kumpel schon (fischte mit mais am haar), also wartete ich die nacht ab.

kurzt nach 2.30uhr piep piep na ,super faller also rein in die thermo hose und anschlag hey er war dran.
 kurte zeit später war er im kescher yesssssss der erste fisch wo ich endlich auf der matte habe (natürlcih wie letztes jahr immer auf penny boilies).







also 2 hände boilies, 2 futter ballen drauf und  wieder die rute  auf den spod.

in der nacht hatte ich 2 kurtze atacken auf den 24mm boilie, kurtz nach 5,30 uhr piep  piepppppppppppppppppp dauerton alter was geht hier ab.

nach kurtzem drill lag er vor mir,  ein mega schlanker schuppi mit nem mega fetten maul.








Hier der fisch mal auf der matte 






kann nur sagen das sich mein haken wechsel bazahlt gemacht hat.
 hätte ich ihn nicht gemacht, wer weis wieviel ich noch verloren hätte.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

richtig schöne Schuppis ! 
Hat sich wohl gelohnt.
Die Penny's scheinen zu fangen, werde mir auch 10kg mal bestellen....

Schön das du raus kommst, ich muss noch warten !

Tight Lines !


----------



## marcus7 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja Petri#6

Was für ein Schädel|bigeyes


----------



## minne6 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Schuppis ! Dann hat sich deine Futtertaktik ja wirklich gelohnt. Bei meinem letzten Karpfen habe ich auch ca. 2 Kilo Partikel un einen Kilo Boilies vorgefüttert. Das hat auch geklappt. Man muss also doch nicht so wenig füttern.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

marcus7 @ das maul war erst mega gross  da hätte fast ne faust rein gepasst.

minne6                 @ wen man seine gewässer kennt kann man seine futter taktik drauf auslegen.



werde  nächste woche wieder gehn dieses mal fütter ich 3 tage vor, je 1kg boilies und 10 futterballen.


leider sind die bilder nicht sonderlich gut geworden(selbstauslöser aber bessser wie keine


----------



## Schneidy (6. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Zwei schöne Fische 
Petri dazu#6
Werd diese Woche auch mal raus und schaun ob was geht
Wetter soll ja sehr schön hier werden


----------



## Red Twister (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus!

Na dann mal Petri zu den ersten Schuppis 2011!
Und ich hoffe doch, dass deine Ausrüstung dieses Mal verschont geblieben ist!
Nicht, dass du zum Treffen nichts mehr hast!

Ich war vorgestern mit der Stalkerrute an der Waldnaab unterwegs.
Hatte zwei kleinere Spiegler, die aber leider starke Winterschäden hatten.
Also keine Bilder gemacht, sondern noch im Wasser abgehakt.

Hoffe unsere Kiesgruben sind bald eisfrei.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## me_fo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Unsere See sind immer noch dicht! :c
War deshalb über Nacht am Kanal, hat aber nichts gebracht.

@Carphunter2401: Glückwunsch zu den schönen Schuppies!


Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## barbenhunter96 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bei uns am See klappt es auch schon ganz gut allerdings beißen nur die kleineren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJQ0mjoH2Ls


----------



## maho01 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch Carphunter2401,
wie hoch war denn die Wassertemperatur am Kanal?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

maho01@ um die 4-5 crad hatte es,

jetzt ist eben die zeit der grossen fische sie müssen fressen.

 wen ich mit mais oder kleinen boilies angel fange ich auch fische um die 1-4kg ,aber das will ich nicht, ich setze um die jahres zeit eher auf klasse als masse.

deswegen kommen boilies unter 18mm nicht dran, gefischt wird 24,20mm nen blank nehm ich gern in kauf.

wen ich satzer fangen ,will geh ich mit der feeder,schwinge  oder mit der match los.


red twister @

alles in ordnung  irgend wan muss ja neues tackel wieder herr


----------



## Schleie! (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Na das sind doch mal 2 starke schuppis! glückwunsch hierzu.

ich roll diese woche paar boilies ab, und hoffe dann am nächsten wochenende fischen gehen zu können!


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

jep carphunter, schöne schuppies.
hoffe das sich das wetter wenigstens jetzt mal in den plusgraden gewegt, werde am we auch mal nen angriff starten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hoffe das ich dieses we von fr-so fischen kann 

aber denke nicht ,mein kumpel hat da seine laden öffnung  man will ja nicht finkele und co nicht verpassen


----------



## yassin (7. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr geile Fische! #6

Habe das Wochenende auch am Wasser verbracht allerdings ohne erfolg...mir sind die Ruten in der Nacht von samstag auf Sonntag eingefroren und dann bekam ich auch noch nen Lauf...scheix Selfmades die fangen auch bei zugefrorenen Seen im Flachwasser noch |gr::q... da ca. 1cm Eis aufm Wasser war...stieg der Fisch nach wenigen Sek. Drill wieder aus naja man kann nicht alles haben.
Das Wetter war ja mal der ABSOLUTE WAHNSINN...:k...Sommerfeeling pur!#6

PS: warum is mein Bild von letzter Woche garnicht im Offtopiclosen Bereich?..rein Interessehalber


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Werde heute nach der arbeit noch nen kurztrip mit pellets starten, vllt wird es ja diesmal was. Bei dem vielen sonnenschein in der letzten zeit habe ich i.wie ein positives gefuehl


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so da ich spontan urlaub beckommen habe, gehts jetzt ne nacht raus veleicht auch bis sonntag.

werde spätestens am sonntag nen kleinen bericht wieder schreiben.


----------



## Koalano1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so da ich spontan urlaub beckommen habe, gehts jetzt ne nacht raus veleicht auch bis sonntag.
> 
> werde spätestens am sonntag nen kleinen bericht wieder schreiben.


 

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen!!
Hier wird es zum Glück auch endlich wärmer...


----------



## yassin (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

JAAA MANNN!!!
Zum Wochenende hin gibts durchweg Plusgrade...#v....scheint wohl so dass es die erste session ohne sowas wird...:m...


----------



## Joleen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Habe Freitag den 4.03.2011 um 15.00 einen 5,5 kg schweren Schuppi überlisten können trotz des zugefrorenen Teichs ( Der mit und mit auftaute) . Er biss auf Banane-Ananas Keen Carp Boilies 20 mm / safety bold rig ( modifiziert ) legte trotz der Kälte einen ordentlichen Drill hin. 
MfG Tom aus Belgien


----------



## Fragmaster (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin,

Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische!

War am Wochenende auch wieder los und konnte meinen 
ersten Fisch 2011 fangen. Außentemperatur lag bei -2/-3°C,
Die Wassertemperatur lag bei um die 0°C/1°C, in der Nacht komplett zugefroren!

Ein schöner Kanal Schuppi mit 25pfd

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img840.*ih.us/i/1fisch2011.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img840.*ih.us/img840/8927/1fisch2011.jpghttp://img840.*ih.us/img840/8927/1fisch2011.jpg

mfg

Marco
http://img840.*ih.us/i/1fisch2011.jpg/


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöner schuppi

da sieht man mal wieder das es sich trotz der kälte lohnt loszuziehen.
werde freitag auch mal ne sitzung am kanal machen, ich will auch endlich meinen ersten karpfen in diesem jahr haben und dem blöden winter zeigen wo der frosch die locken hat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hallo zusammen,

werde dieses wochenende von fr. bis so.  das erste mal in dieser saisson raus fahren und mein glück versuchen.... 

werde aufjedenfall hier berichten und eventuell ein paar bilder rein stellen,

grüße anaconda ;-)


----------



## Boiliewerfer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

very nice Fragmaster!  #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr schöner Schuppi !

Wenn offen sein sollte kann ich vielleicht nächste Woche meine 1. Session starten. Muss endlich mal wärmer werden. Gut das die Session dann 4 Tage beträgt  Hoffe ich zieh was !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöner schuppi

so bin wieder zurück  

nach dem es spontan nen tag urlaub gab,  gings ne nacht raus ans wasser um meinen ziel fisch (einen two tone) zu fangen.

also das tackel  gepackt eingeladen und an platzt gebracht






jetzt musste alles ja aufgebaut werden, also gings an die arbeit, brolly, pod ruten ,fotografier ecke u.s.w







so jetzt gings ans füttern







leider ging nicht viel tags über, um 19 uhr  dann vollrun kurtzer drill und er lag vor  mir.

 köder war wieder einmal ein penny boilie in grösse 18mm.








also die rute  wieder an ihren platzt und das warten beginnt wieder.
um 23 uhr ein fallbiss, nach kurtzem drill lag wieder einer auf der matte
auch dieses mal wieder penny bolies.








die köder lagen 5m ausernander buchelt baits schoko-cilli, und penny boilies.

wen die pennys im einsatzt sind,  kann daneben liegen was will es werden fast nur die boilies genommen.


leider waren es diese nacht etwas kleinere fische aber besser wie nix , mein ziel fisch werde ich noch fangen.

sa-so ist wieder ne nacht geplant


----------



## minne6 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich glaube ich sollte die Pennys auch mal probieren. Suche noch ne anständige Boiliesorte, auf die ich mich festlege. Habe bei mir mittlerweile Boilies von 10 Herstellern liegen und nicht viele überzeugen mich.

PS. ich koch mir gerade Tigernüsse weil ich nichts zum Naschen habe :vik:


----------



## yassin (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Carphunter schöne Fische! #6

ich hab son Gefühl, dass am Wochenede richtig was abknallt...:l
Temp. bis 16-17°C, Durchwachsen bis Sonnig.....hammer |bla:
Werde wahrscheinlich morgenfrüh direkt nach der Schule losdüsen....bericht gibts dann Sonntagabend.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

minne6@

ich hab meine  2 boilie hersteller, hab jetzt 4 jahre fast nur getetset xtremebait,successfulbaits,nashbaits,mistral,proline,progresiv baiting

die penny fische ich erst seit herbst 2010, und ich bin  jetzt vollens überzeugt von ihnen.



ohne konservier stoffe



-successful-bait

pennys

fertig boilies: würde ich mir nur mistral,essex, oder progesiv baits kaufen


----------



## minne6 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Von Sucessfull Baits habe ich die Excl. Fish. Werde sie diese Saison zum Anfüttern nutzen und den Fishmix von Best Baits als Hookbait. Das sind meiner Meinung nach auch anständige Mixe. Aber ich glaube wir schweifen vom Thema ab ^^.


----------



## Flacho (10. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey,

klasse Fische für die Jahreszeit!

Hoffe ich komme auch bald wieder ans Wasser. Murmel sind schon ein paar gedreht und Tigers gekocht. Am Wochende wirds hoffentlich für ne Nacht reichen


----------



## me_fo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Schöne Fische, schöne Trips.

An unseren Vereinsseen ist jetzt auch alles Eisfrei und es kann endlich mal entspannt losgehen.
Da ich 2 Tage Zeit zum Vorfüttern hatte, mache ich mir fürs WE große Hoffnungen.
Samstag Nachmittag geht es los, bis Sonntag.

Bin mal gespannt, was da insgesamt so raus kommt?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin dan auch wieder am wasser.
 mal sehn ob ich meinen ziel fische  dieses we fange.

euch allen viel erfolg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> An unseren Vereinsseen ist jetzt auch alles Eisfrei und es kann endlich mal entspannt losgehen.


Was ? |bigeyes
Wieso das denn ? 
Bei uns ist es noch nicht aufgetaut :c
Hoffe das es von euch Etwas zu melden gibt


----------



## CarpMaster89 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So ihr KarpfenSpezies;-)

War heute bei dem geilen Wetter für 2 stunden draußen un hatte 2 bisse aber leider verhauen:-(
Bei mir springten sogar die Karpfen 3 Meter vorm Ufer
Morgen werde ich ab 6 Uhr mein Glück versuchen...

Jeder denn ich kenne is am Wasser,da muss doch was gehen

Gutes fangen euch allen^^


----------



## cipro2003 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin direkt von der Messe Bonn ans Wasser
und konnte mit Cock-Baits meinen ersten Karpfen 2011
landen 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri, was ne geile Farbe das Teil hat...... |rolleyes:m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schoener fisch, weiter so!


----------



## Benton (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So . Eine live Berichterstattung vom See . Angeln seit 06.00 Uhr . Zwei Ruten auf boilie, zwei auf Mais . Auf Mais gab es zwei fette Brachsen :-( . Aber es macht wieder Spaß . Auf das der Karpfen beisst


----------



## Flacho (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,

ich war von Gestern 21:30 Uhr bis heute Morgen um 6:00 Uhr am Wasser.
Hatte Samstagmorgen vor der Arbeit kurz gefütter mit Groundbait, Mais, kleinen und großen Pellets und zerkleinerten Boilies. Alles gut durchgemischt, Ballen geformt und vor einen großen Busch geworfen.

In der ersten halben Stunde konnte ich schon den ersten Run verzeichnen. Es war eine richtig große Brasse mit bestimmt 6 kg. Goldgelb gefärbt. Da Sie aber nicht mein Zielfisch war, hakte ich den Fisch direkt im Wasser wieder ab.
Um 4:25 Uhr lief dann die 2. Rute ab. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich dann den ersten Karpfen des Jahres auf die Matte legen.

Das erste Bild zeigt übrigend ein Foto vom Schilf. Das hab ich gemacht als ich die Kamera ausgerichtet hab. Finde es ein schönes Stilleben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin auch wieder, da vom fischen erstmal glückwunsch an alle fänger.

da ich ja urlaub hatte, gings nach dem donnerstag wieder ans wasser.


gefischt wurde wieder am selben spod, gefüttert wurde dieses mal am anfang 20futterballen ,1kg bolies, und ne kürbiskorn platte.

nach jedem fisch wurden ca 2 hände boilies nachgefüttert, köder wo wieder mal liefen waren penny boilies die anderen versagten auf ganzer line (die ruten lagen 5m ausernander) 

nächste woche  gehts ne nacht an fluss, heute wurden 2kg boilies in verschiedenen grössen gefüttert.

 denke da wirds wesentlich schwerer, einen fisch ans band zu beckommen










einfach ein geiles schuppen bild






































konnte insgesamt  10 fische auf die matte legen, habe aber nicht alle fotografiert.


insgesamt hab ich knapp 5kg boilies verbraucht,deswegen wurden heute wieder 20kg bestellt


----------



## minne6 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen schönen Fischen. Wie ist es denn bitte möglich 10 Karpfen in dieser Jahreszeit zu fangen? ^^ Wie groß ist der See, wenn mal fragen darf.
Gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

-wen man sein gewässer kennt ,weis man wo sie sind.
-wieviel man füttern kann/darf
-da die gewässer gut besetzt sind, kann man das jahr über einiges testen und lernt eigiges dazu.

ich befische deisen see seit meinem 10 lebensjahr, der see ist 5min weg von mir  und hat ca 8ha.


----------



## pfefferladen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal Dickes Petri zu den schönen Karpfen.

Ich war am Samstag auch mal los bei dem schönen Wetter.

3 Spiegler alle auf Maiskette.

Pellets und Boilies geht noch nichts.


----------



## me_fo (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen und Petrie zu den schönen Fischen!

Bei uns ging gar nichts am WE. Mein Kollege konnte auf Riesenmais einen Brassen ziehn. #c

Dafür war das Wetter perfekt, ein sonniger Tag und eine laue Nacht. Nach den Wintertagen war das schon fast sommerlich. |wavey:

Grüße


----------



## minne6 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> -wen man sein gewässer kennt ,weis man wo sie sind.
> -wieviel man füttern kann/darf
> -da die gewässer gut besetzt sind, kann man das jahr über einiges testen und lernt eigiges dazu.
> 
> ich befische deisen see seit meinem 10 lebensjahr, der see ist 5min weg von mir  und hat ca 8ha.



Das sind ja optimale Bedingungen. Der See, der von mir nur ein paar Minuten entfernt ist, wird zwar auch viel besetzt, allerdings nur mit Satzkarpfen, die dann von den Opis sofort wieder rausgefischt und mitgenommen werden. Über 20Pfund wird da nicht ein Karpfen. Deshalb habe ich dieses Jahr auch den Verein gewechselt... Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr mit den dicken klappt. Mach weiter so !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



minne6 schrieb:


> Das sind ja optimale Bedingungen. Der See, der von mir nur ein paar Minuten entfernt ist, wird zwar auch viel besetzt, allerdings nur mit Satzkarpfen, die dann von den Opis sofort wieder rausgefischt und mitgenommen werden. Über 20Pfund wird da nicht ein Karpfen. Deshalb habe ich dieses Jahr auch den Verein gewechselt... Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr mit den dicken klappt. Mach weiter so !




den selben gewässer typ hab ich auch,deswegen muss man sich durch fischen zu den grossen.

bei uns ist der vorteil das wir unsere grossen fische seit 2 jahren zurücksetztezn ab 60cm


----------



## minne6 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei uns nehmen die alles mit, was essbar ist. Jede Rotauge wird totgeschlagen um daraus Stockfisch zu machen...Ich bin jetzt froh in neuen Gewässern fischen zu können, wo die Karpfen zwar stark befischt-, aber auch zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## j4ni (15. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## Hunter85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

konnte letzten Samstag auch den ersten Karpfen dieser Saison zu einem Landgang überreden :vik:
Klarer Himmel 
Außentemperatur ca 1°
Wassertemperatur 6°
Uhrzeit 7 uhr morgens

Grüße!


----------



## barschkönig (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Geiler Fisch|supergri Ganz schöne Murmel für die Größe wie schwer war der?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petry schöner spiegler

werde morgen nach dem arbeiten ans wasser fahren, ziel wird ein fluss sein.

da ich nicht der fluss angler bin, rechne ich mit keinem fisch kontakt.

zur stelle: es ist ein flachwasser stück 1-1,5m dan gehts runter auf 4m ca20m lag und dan gehts wieder hoch.

gefüttert wurde seit sonntag jeden tag 2kg futter mais,pellets bolies mal sehn was geht melde mich.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ein ganz digges Petri an alle Fänger 

@ Carphunter : immer schön positiv denken dann klappt des schon


----------



## Trout killer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne fische hier!!
@Carphunter wo geht es hin?Donau in Ulm/elchingen?


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## solifischer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War heut auch nochmal mit meinem Vater unterwegs!
Ergebnis: 1 Spiegelkarpfen 50cm 
             2 Rotaugen
und einen aufgebogenen Haken ;D
Ich denke nicht schlecht bei Nieselregen und starkem Wind.

Mfg solifischer


----------



## makki (18. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi
ich hab ma paar fragen.
sollte ich es jetzt eher an kleineren oder größeren gewässern versuchen?
und mit was füttert ihr zurzeit?
gruß
makki


----------



## ali-angler (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

5 Tage Füttern und es sind grade mal die Minis am Platz


----------



## ali-angler (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ makki bin zwar nicht so der Karpfenspezi aber ich angel zur zeit an einem 4,5 Hektar See mit ausgedehnten Flachbereichen. Hab die Fische relativ Ufernah ausgemacht. Gefüttert hab ich drei Tage mit Grundfutter, wobei ich den Maisanteil täglich etwas erhöht hab. Hab ca 2 Liter an 4 Spots täglich gefüttert. Tag 4 und 5 hab ich dann nur noch Mais und Weizen und etwas Frolic gefüttert. Frolic löst sich im Wasser nach paar Std. auf. Das heisst wenn die Fische es nicht fressen, stapelt sich an meinen Spots nicht das Futter immer weiter. Bei den Wassertemperaturen ist das glaub ich die sicherere Variante. Weizen fördert zudem die Verdauung und die Fische müssen die Körner mühsam aufsammeln, da hoffe ich mal das meine 4 Meiskörner eine Lohnende Beute darstellen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bin auch fuer ein paar std am wasser. Gefuettert wurde 2 tage mit mais, pellets und ner hand voll boilies. Die eine rute liegt auf ca 1m und die andere bei ca2m +/-  die sonne scheint, der wind kommt von osten und die schwaene, die meinen platz leer futtern und meine montage immer wieder verlegen, nerven tierisch naja hoffentlich sind sie bald weg. 

So long kala


----------



## carper85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

für mich hat die saison letzes we begonnen und ich konnte in den nächten von freitag auf samstag letztes und diese we insgesamt 4 fische fangen ohne vorzufüttern.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

|bigeyes

Richtig schöne Fische ! 
Respekt :m

In welcher Tiefe fingst du die Karpfen, wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## carper85 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

eine rute auf ca. 1,5 meter vor nem toten seerosenfeld und eine rute an einer kannte zu ner insel auf ca. 2,5 meter


----------



## Nico HB (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> konnte letzten Samstag auch den ersten Karpfen dieser Saison zu einem Landgang überreden :vik:
> Klarer Himmel
> ...



Endgeiler Fisch :vik::vik::vik:

Kompakte Form und geile kräftige Flossen.Die kleine Schuppenreihe die er hat liebe ich an Spieglern.

Wünsch dir noch viele dieser schönen Fische.

Nur die dicken

Nico


----------



## King Wetzel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo 
Petri an die Fänger:m
Ich konnte heute bei echt geilem wetter meinen ersten karpfen für dieses jahr fangen auf dosenmais mit der pose angeboten hab ihn nich gemessen und gewogen|kopfkrat Schätzen erlaubt :g#c
Petri Heil Und schöne grüße wünscht euch Henry #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Vielleicht 50cm und 3 - 5 pf.. 
Sieht aber gut aus !


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So der Kurztrip gestern war was das Fische fangen angeht ein reinfall. Doch eine erfahrung musste ich machen, einen Schwan an einer 1,25lbs Rute zu drillen ist alles andere als spassig. Doch glücklicher weise hatte er die Schnur nur um den Fuß gewickelt und konnte sich nach ca 2-3 min selbst befreien. Die erklärung dass die Futterplätze leer gefressen waren habe ich jetzt auch. Naja das wetter war super und es tat einfach gut draußen zu sein, völlig frei und ungestört. Einfach die Natur geniessen! Bald kommt ein neues gewässer dazu, doch dafür muss erst ein boot fit gemacht werden und dazu fehlt mir momentan noch die Zeit. Doch eins weiß ich, es sind schöne Fische drin und die werde ich hoffentlich zu einer Besichtigung meiner Abhakmatte überreden können.

So long

Kala


----------



## me_fo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Zunächst mal Petrie zu den schönen Fischen die raus gekommen sind!

Ich konnte in der Nacht zum Sonntag um 4 Uhr morgens einen kleinen Schuppi ziehen, ca. 6 Pfund. 
Fotos und exaktes Wiegen habe ich ihm erspart. 
In der Vollmondnacht war bei -2 Grad alles weiss und der See war in einen gespenstischen Nebel verhüllt. 
Gegen Mittag habe ich noch einen guten verloren. 2 Brassen von ü50 hatte ich auch noch.
Alles auf Tigernuss. Auf Mais ging gar nichts und auch keine fischigen Boilies.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so da ich momentan an meinen vereins gewässern keine lust mehr habe,(fische seit19 jahren drin musste was neues her.

mh da war doch was|kopfkrat,also vorstand gefragt obs noch karten gibt ja es hat noch  super.

also sonntag hin und fischen, okay der see ist jetzt schon voller kraut na super.

okay wie beckomme ich es weg? mh drillen /füttern mit dem boot ist nicht,krauthaken will ich nicht(sieht jeder den platz).

wie war das damals an dem see|kopfkrat,gehirn eingeschalten und die lösung war da.

damals hab ich mais,weizen,hanf über nen längeren zeitraum gefüttert 2-4wochen und der platzt war krautfrei.

die karpfen wühlen nach dem futter ,und reisen die planzen raus.


also am sonntag 5kg mais mit genommen, und 3 plätze gefütter   das wieder holle ich alle 2 tage.

heute wird es der erste versuch sein für mich ob  ich fisch kontakt habe.


infos zum see 
der see hat ca 5ha und eine wasser tiefe bis zu 3m

der see hatte damals einen super bestand bis das fisch sterben kamm.


80% der karpfen,waller, hechte u.s.w starb was dan kam war gigantisch.

nach nem jahr war der see discht mit kraut, und jetzt explodierten die fische  sie hatten damals 3-4 kg nach nem jahr haten sie 5-7kg.







also werde euch am sonntag abend berichten was es fisch technisch gab.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dann mal viel glueck, bei mir gehts morgen auch wieder raus


----------



## Boiliewerfer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Klingt toll!

Wünsche dir bestes Wetter und viel Spaß !

Bin auf den bericht danach gespannt :q




success!!


----------



## Schneidy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Erstmal Petri an alle anderen Fänger

Konnte Freitag früh um 8 Uhr den ersten Fisch im Jahr 2011 fangen.
Gebissen hat er auf einem Ananas Pop Up in ca. 1,5 Meter Tiefe





Um ca. 9.30 Uhr wieder auf der selben Rute/Spot nen Fallbiss.Nach 3 Minuten Drill ist dieser Fisch leider ausgestiegen.
Leider musste ich um 10.30 Uhr schluß machen da ich Spätschicht hatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Sven[/FONT]


----------



## Boiliewerfer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Schneidy schrieb:


> [FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Erstmal Petri an alle anderen Fänger[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Konnte Freitag früh um 8 Uhr den ersten Fisch im Jahr 2011 fangen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]Gebissen hat er auf einem Ananas Pop Up in ca. 1,5 Meter Tiefe[/FONT]
> ...


 
Seeehr nice!!! digges Petri ...

abbauen und danach zur Arbeit ist das schlimmste nichtwahr? Dafür haste ja ne tolle Erinnerung für die Arbeitsstunden danach 


#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische !!!

konnte von freitag auf samstag auch meine ersten fische landen.
6 und 10 pfünder, nix großes aber für die ersten fische diese saison ganz ok.
hatte noch einen biss, leider im drill ausgestiegen.
das merkwürdige war das alle bisse ohne run erfolgten, war mehr oder weniger nur ein paar piepser und leichtes auf und ab der schwingers.
die saison hat aber wenigstens begonnen


----------



## me_fo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petrie den Fängern!

Konnte letzte Nacht einen 8 Pfünder verhaften, hat gekämpft wie ein großer.:q Gebissen hat er auf Tigernuss um 0.30 Uhr in der Früh. Außerdem kamen noch ein paar Brassen raus.
Tagsüber geht im Moment gar nichts!?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## yassin (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab am We auch 4 Fische gezogen...einer is noch ausgeschlitzt passiert halt.

3 davon haben sich so um die 10 Pfund bewegt und einen Schuppi (der einzigste im See) hatte 13 Pfund.
Alles nichts weltbewegendes aber der Knoten is geplatzt.#6

Alle übrigens in einer Nacht, an einem Gewässer mit relativ dünnem bestand.


----------



## heidsch (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch yassin,

wenn das mal nicht ein gelungener Auftakt war |wavey:...



mfg heidsch


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
der ist von heute früh.
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Udo,
Petri zu dem schönen Schuppi. Konnte gestern am Vereinssee auch zwei verhaften: 74cm und ca. 9kg und 62cm und ca. 7kg
ps. meine ersten Schuppis; natürlich die Dicam zu Hause, aber Handy mit. #q


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



petri28 schrieb:


> meine ersten Schuppis; natürlich die Dicam zu Hause#q


Hi,
trotzdem Glückwunsch #6
Ist sehr ärgerlich dann , aber passiert mir auch schonmal , meist wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin weil ich dann ne andere Angeltasche mitnehme.

War heute früh aber verdammt kalt , musst erst mal Autoscheiben kratzen.
Als ich ans Wasser kam stand die Sonne noch nicht auf meinem Spot , dauerte ne knappe Stunde , Sonne auf dem Spot , 10 Minuten später kam der Biss 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jordyt287 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hab am Freitag um 22:00 uhr auch mal meinen ersten Fisch haken können.
Gefangen wurde er auf 4 Dosenmaiskörner.
77 cm und 7,5kg

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-9400975/25032011220.jpg.html


----------



## Alpinestars (28. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch

Wirklich schöner Fisch, für deinen ersten.


----------



## me_fo (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Fische sind da raus gekommen, Glückwunsch den Fängern!

Nachher geht es wieder los, über Nacht bis morgen. Und Dosenmais habe ich auch eingepackt. #6

Grüße


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (29. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bin seit ca 16:30 am wasser, bisher gab es noch keine aktion, doch map sehen was die nacht bringt. Morgen frueh wird wieder abgebaut

Lg kala


----------



## Mr.Fang (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Tach Karpfenangler...^^

Ich habe gestern das erste mal mit Boilies versucht...  und es hat sich gleich gelohnt...   :m

Das Ergebnis war ein 86 cm langer Schuppi, den wir leider nicht gewogen haben...  

Der fühlte sich in meinen Händen natürlich ziemlich schwer an ( ) , aber wie schwer wird der Fisch so gewesen sein?  10 kg hatte der doch bestimmt oder?  #c

LG,
Mr.Fang


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schoener fisch, bei mir ging leider gar nichts, was aber wohl bei der einen rute eher an der verhedderten montage lag. Eben neu bekoedert vllt wirds noch was


----------



## skulltattoo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

na dann mal petri
ich werde es am we mal am kanal versuchen mit tiegernuss


----------



## barschkönig (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Mr. Fang 
Schöner Fisch Petri:m
10 kilo dürfte schon hinkommen.


----------



## me_fo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Dieses Mal lief es umgekehrt, in der Nacht Ruhe (kein Zupfer nichts) und in der Früh ein Schuppi. Auf Tigernuss PopUp.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## skulltattoo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petrii#:


----------



## Marc 24 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Super Fische, die hier schon gefangen werden #6. Das baut mich auf, denn bei mir soll es gleich nächste Woche Donnerstag nach meiner letzten Abi-Klausur losgehen . Heute hab ich schon die nötigen Boilies dafür gerollt und dann sollte nichts schief gehen . Macht weiter so!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Richtig schöner Schuppi me_fo ! #6
Ich bin dieses Wochenende unterwegs von Freitag bis Sonntag. Nach Kampfsport wird schnell aufgebaut und dann kann es losgehen 
Letztes Wochenende war ich schon mit 2 Anderen draußen ( einer davon war barschkönig ) konnten echt nur einen 10 pf überlisten -.- !
Aber egal ; Die Saison ist noch lang. <3


----------



## Neuling Angler (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wirklich schöner Schuppi

@anglerprofi99 : nur 10 pfünder ? Hauptsache etwas oder ;D


----------



## Hechtmen71 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo!!!
habe am Sonntag auch mein ersten Karpfen gefangen, ist mit 55cm nicht der größte, aber immer hin der erst 2011


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Neuling Angler
Naja wir erwarten schon andere Kaliber


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ihr fangt wenigstens schon, bei mir ist noch alles tot...


----------



## noob4ever (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische

ich war dieses jahr schon öffter am see, doch bis jetzt kein pieps -.- 
fischig, nussig, fruchtig, süß, selfmade... alles mehrmal... aber bis jetzt noch nix, naja ist mein erstes karpfenjahr

morgen versuchs ich nochmal, aber nur von morgens bis abends


----------



## minne6 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger. Bei diesen Wassertemperaturen wäre ich um jeden Pieper glücklich. Am Freitag gehts erstmal ein Wochenende los. Bei Temperaturen bis 20Grad hält mich nichts mehr im Zaun. ^^


----------



## Ralle2609 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so siehts aus minne am we bis 20 grad ein traum ich bin auch sofort am wasser *******gal 

aber hier geht noch nicht sehr viel aber wenn man nun am see vorbei läuft wasseroberfläche neun grad  sieht man manchmal schon ein paar kleinfisch aktionen denke bis zum we sind die karpfen auch aufgewacht


----------



## minne6 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ein paar Weißfische konnte ich auch schon an der Oberfläche sehen. Das erste mal nach so langer Kältezeit. Morgen früh geht es endlich los. Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt.


----------



## AEROX-TUNER (1. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hallo zusammen

ich angel jetzt seit circa 9 jahren.dieses jahr will ich es mal wieder einmal seit sehr langem auf karpfen probieren.bei mir in der naehe ist ein altes regenrueckhalte becken.circa 100m lang und 20m breit.an seiner tiefsten stelle ist es circa 1,20 tief.ich habe dort schon viele grossen karpfen bis circa 80cm gesehen.der grund ist sehr schlammig.
NAECHSTES WOCHENENDE WILL ICH ES UEBER ZWEI TAGE DORT AUF KARPFEN PROBIEREN.ICH WILL MOEGLICHST EINFACH ABER TROTZDEM ERFLOGSVERSPRECHEND FISCHE.DAS NOETIGE TACKLE ZUM KARPFENANGELN HABE ICH PARAT.

WIE EMPFEHLT IHR MIR BEI DIESEN TEMPERATUREN IN DIESEM MONAT AUF KARPFEN ZTU FISCHEN? 

koeder?montage?
brauche auch eine montage die keine probleme bei schlammigen boden macht.
wuerde gerne einmal auf boilies verzichten und mit wurm oder mais angeln damit ich auch groessere chancen auf eine schoene schleie habe.

vielen dank fuer eure ratschlaege


----------



## wulfgar (1. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

an dem teich wie von dir beschrieben würde ich persönlich soeieso auf boilie verzichten da wirkt dosenmais manchma wunder! wen de bissel flüssiglockstoff hast leg ma paar körner ein die de dan als hakenköder nimmst!! bei geschmack wie erdbeer oder änliches sagen auch die schleien nicht nein^^


----------



## snorreausflake (1. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So, nach nicht mal 45 min den ersten schuppi im sack : ) die genauen umstände und ob es noch mehr gab dann heut Abend


----------



## stefansdl (1. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erste Karpfen 2011 auf die Matte gelegt...Bilder und Bericht findet ihr unter http://www.karpfenwelt-altmark.de


----------



## snorreausflake (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Etwas verpätet aber hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern.

Gestern hab ich bei schönem Wetter auf gemacht den Karpfen nachzustellen.Trotz der Gefahr hin das die Hölle los ist,beschloss ich mich an den öffentlichen Teil des See´s zu gehen.
Wie jedes Jahr beim ersten Ansitz dauerte alles etwas länger doch endlich war die erste Rute soweit. Mit etwas Pellets im PVA Strumpf flog der Pop-Up mit nem künstlichen Maiskorn an die Stelle, die Rute wurde abgelegt, die Schnur abgesenkt und der Bissanzeiger scharf gestellt.Also los und zweite Rute zusammenbauen und bestücken. Als ich gerade den Pop Up aus der Dipflasche gezogen habe und selbige wieder fest verschaubt hatte, meldete mein Bissanzeiger sich mit nem einzelen Piepser.
Das Adrenalin schoß hoch, aber der Swinger machte keine Bewegung und der Bissanzeiger blieb auch stumm, ein paar Sekunden später wieder ein einzelner Pieps, alles klar Schnurschwimmer|uhoh: Doch aufeinmal ging der Bissanzeiger zu nem Dauerton über und es wurde Schnur genommen. Ich muß erwähnen das ich schon ewig Carpsounder mit dem Rad als Auslöser habe, somit geht da erst was wenn auch Schnur genommen wird
Goil, nicht mal die zweite Rute im Wasser gehabt und schon nen Biss und das ohne gefütter zu haben:vik:
Der Drill begann und der Fisch kam schnell in Ufernähe. Ein älterer Herr kam um mir zuzuschauen, bevor er aber zu nah kam hab ich ihn erst mal aufgeklärt das da meine Rute quer im Gras lag, Rutenbruch wär ziemlich bescheiden gewesen|rolleyes
Der Karpfen welchen ich jetzt als Schuppi ausmachen konnte hat sich am Ufer doch ordentlich gewehrt und die Landung zog sich noch etwas hin. Mittlerweile hat ne Mutter ihre drei Kinder aufmerksam gemacht das da ein Angler grad nen Fisch fängt und somit wurde aus einem dann fünf "Schaulustige".
Der Fisch wurde dann abgehakt und erstmal im Karpfensack gehältert.
Als dann später meine Kumpels zum fischen eintrafen und ihre Ruten im Wasser hatte wurde mein Karpfen gewogen,fotografiert und ist dann leider ins Wasser gefallen|rolleyes
Das sollte die einzige aktivät bei dann letztlich 6 Ruten gewesen sein#c
Trotzdem hab ich mich gefreut wie Sau, vorallem da es mein erster Versuch mit  Pop up war:vik:

Gewicht 7,7kg, gemessen hab ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Neuling Angler (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zum schönen Schuppi und toller Bericht


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

alles...  #6


so Leuten wie dir wünscht man solche Tage ..very nice!

|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische! glückwunsch.

sooo heute hat derjenige der laut euch alles falsch macht auch einen fisch nach ner echten schlammschlacht fangen können.
der gute hatte sich in irgend einem hinderniss unter wasser festgesetzt doch ich konnte ihn mit hilfe eines angelkumpels (danke dafür nochmal!) befreien.
war ein spiegler mit recht wildem schuppenbild.
gewicht 13 pfund. 
auf boilie! mais wollten sie nicht.
den rest der nacht ging nichts. bis auf reiherenten.... ca. 40-50 stück waren unterwegs.


----------



## me_fo (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil!

Ich konnte dieses WE nur einen kleinen Spiegler verhaften, auf Pop Up. Und das kurz vorm Einpacken um 16.00 Uhr. In der Nacht ging wieder gar nichts.

Grüße


----------



## snorreausflake (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke für die Petris und auch an die anderen erfolgreichen zurück.
Mal schauen ob ich es diese Woche nochmal schaffe an Wasser zukommen, heut ist allerdings totaler Wetterumschwung, gestern noch 25+ und Sonne, heute 14+ und es regnet.


----------



## Brucky86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

hab von 20.03 auf 21.03 mein Glück probiert und gleich 2 makellose Karpfen fangen können 

anbei die Bilder 

PS: 
Spiegler 13 Pfund, gebissen um 23:50 Uhr
Schuppi 16 Pfund, gebissen um 04:20 Uhr 

gruß an alle!


----------



## snorreausflake (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab von 20.03 auf 21.03 mein Glück probiert und gleich 2 makellose Karpfen fangen können
> 
> ...


Petri!
Beim Schuppi|supergri schaust ein bisschen arg verstahlt aus


----------



## Brucky86 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Petri!
> Beim Schuppi|supergri schaust ein bisschen arg verstahlt aus


 
Danke 
tja ;-) wie schon gesagt, des war um 04:20 Uhr und nebenbei wars noch Arschkalt ;-)


----------



## Schneidy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So konnte am Wochende auch wieder einen zum Landgang überreden
Leider hat sich ein anderer im Baum festgesetzt und zwei andere ausgeschlitzt

83cm und gute 15 Pfd.





PS: Danke an Chris fürs Keschern und die Bilder
lass den Kopf net hängen es klappt auch bald bei dir


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ast rein, Brassen mit einem Gesammtgewischt von 30 kg gefangen in 5 Tagen :q


----------



## minne6 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ast rein, Brassen mit einem Gesammtgewischt von 30 kg gefangen in 5 Tagen :q



Hatten am Wochenende auch nur Brasse fangen können. Haben die Brassen auch schon Laichausschlag?


----------



## Höve (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war auch den ganzen sonntag am see ....aber nicht einen einzigen piepser hab ich bekommen! hatte drei tage vorgefüttert aber nichts wars... denke mal das es am wetter gelegen haben wird, samstag 25 grad sonne sonntag 12-14 grad bedeckt manchmal nieselregen........kann leider am oster we erst wieder los


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja aber nicht jede, und ich glaub ich hatte den ganzen Brassenbstand vom See dran, zumin. die kapitalen  selbst 1,5 24mm Boilies waren für die kein Thema


----------



## minne6 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht jede, und ich glaub ich hatte den ganzen Brassenbstand vom See dran, zumin. die kapitalen  selbst 1,5 24mm Boilies waren für die kein Thema



Unsere Klodeckel haben nicht auf die Maisketten gebissen sonder nur auf Boilies. Ein 24er Boilie haben die ebenfalls nicht verschont ^^.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich hab am samstag 2 karpfen gefangen 
einen auf einen snowman (18mm Scoberry Boilie + 12mm Scoberry Pop Up)
und den anderen auf 3 Kunstmaiskörner die haben auch auftrip so sieht das wie eine Mais Pop Up Kette aus


----------



## colognecarp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



minne6 schrieb:


> Unsere Klodeckel haben nicht auf die Maisketten gebissen sonder nur auf Boilies. Ein 24er Boilie haben die ebenfalls nicht verschont ^^.



Das war auch bei uns der Witz, der einzige Karpfen der ging lief auf eine Maiskette


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

An dem WE haben wir zum glück keine klodeckel gefangen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bin auch mal wieder daheim,erstmal perti an alle.

da ich dieses we arbeiten musste(vereinsheim kochen getränke ausschänken blieb nicht viel angelzeit.



also wurde die zeit sin voll genutzt mit plätze lokalesieren, da mein platzt beschränkt war (vor dem vereinsheim) endschied ich mich für den flachen bereich am ufer 0,50-1m wassertiefe.

der angelplatzt im flach bereich ist verschlamt, nur einige  harte stellen(fischte voll im schlamm) , köder waren penny bolies in 28,20mm

also samstag morgen um 10 uhr auf gebaut und ruten rein,3kg mais drauf und warten.

nach 10min ungefähr der erste fisch, kein riese aber fisch  ca 10pf und so ging es im fast 30min takt.

um 13 uhr kammen die ruten raus,da ich essen u.s.w vorbereiten musste

 ich konnte  an diesem tag 6 fische fangen, ich verzichtete grösstenteils auf bilder( war mir zu stressig).

ich fischte  nachts  dan weiter von 3uhr  aber ohne grösseren aktionen, ab morgens um 6 uhr gings ab ich hatte 7 fische bis um 9 uhr danach war wieder dienst angesagt.






dieser hier war ein richtiger kämpfer, eben ein wildkarpfen








da  ein fisch sich festsetzte(steine im wasser musste ich rein),leider befreite sich der spiegler kurtz bevor der kescher unter ihm war.

da ich schon im kalten wasser war, legte ich die rute natürlich per hand 

dan  ab 

dabei fing ich diesen 










nach wenig schlaf wurde ich von ihm hier geweckt










im grossen und ganzem war ich zufrieden, meine tacktik ging mal wieder auf.
 nur fehlen dieses jahr noch die fische ab 10kg +, sie laufen komischerweise überhaupt nicht


----------



## snorreausflake (4. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht jede, und ich glaub ich hatte den ganzen Brassenbstand vom See dran


Vielleicht wär da mal ein oder mehrere Hegefischen angesagt?
Petri allen erfolgreichen


----------



## Veit (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich kann mich selbst nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das letztes Mal gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt habe. Zwei oder sogar drei Jahre muss es auf jeden Fall her sein. #c
Der zeitige Frühling und die Raubfischschonzeit boten nun Gelegenheit, mal zu versuchen ob ich es noch kann. Immerhin war der Karpfen früher mal mein Lieblingsfisch. |rolleyes
Ganz schön unverschämt, nach der langen Pause nun gleich auf einen großen Fisch zu spekulieren, was?! 
Aber wie dem auch sei. Nachdem ich zwei Tage vorgefüttert hatte, wollte ich nun die "Ernte" einfahren.
Der Wecker riss mich zeitig aus dem Schlaf. Das Tackle war schon gepackt. Noch ein Kaffee dann ging es los. 
Am Platz angekommen fütterte ich zunächst nochmal sparsam an und warf dann die beiden mit Frolic beköderten, ganz einfach gehaltenen Festbleimontagen ins Saalewasser. Ich saß und saß, doch nichts rührte sich. Nunja, als Spinnfischer wird man schneller ungeduldig. Dabei war gerade mal eine Stunde vergangen. 
Trotzdem war ich schon etwas gefrustet, dass sich nicht mal eine Brasse oder ein Döbel für meinen Köder interessierten und schaute mir im IPhone schon den Anfahrtsweg zu einem See an, wo ich es auch demnächst mal auf Karpfen probieren wollte, wenn an der Saale nix geht. 
Dann wurde die trügerische Ruhe durch das Aufheulen meines Billig-Bissanzeigers von Lidl unterbrochen. Die Schnur lief vom Freilauf und nach dem Anhieb verneigte sich die Rute artig. Im Übrigen nur eine billige 2,70 m-Spinnrute, die ich mir fürs Aalangeln an stark bewachsenen Stellen gekauft hatte. Mein Karpfentackle von früher hab ich schon lange verkauft.
Doch zurück zum Drill: Die erste lange Flucht, wie man sie von großen Karpfen kennt, blieb aus, doch für einen Döbel war der Fisch dann auch wieder zu kräftig. Ab und an wurden mal ein paar Meter Schnur von der Bremse gezogen, spektakulär war der Kampf allerdings nicht, so dass ich mit einem bestenfalls mittleren Karpfen rechnete. Wie man sich bei dem noch sehr kalten Wasser doch täuschen kann. Als der Fisch an der Oberfläche auftauchte, sah ich dass der in einer höheren Liga spielte.




Es ging nichts mehr schief, auch wenn die Landung mit dem viel zu kleinen Kescher nicht ohne war. Meinen alten hatte ich im letzten Winter leider am Wasser liegenlassen. #q
Die letzten Fluchten wurden ausgebremst und dann lag ein wunderschöner Saalekarpfen vor mir. :k Mit 85 cm der größte Schuppi, den ich bis heute gefangen habe und auch nur 5 cm am Spiegler-PB vorbei.




Ein Waage hab ich als Eigentlich-Nicht-Mehr-Karpfenangler natürlich nicht, aber schwer war der Moosrücken auf jeden Fall und darf natürlich in Zukunft auch noch schwerer werden. 




Die Session war perfekt, denn mit so einem herrlichen Fisch hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Da war es dann auch zu verschmerzen, dass ein weiterer guter Run, den es in den folgenden zwei Stunden noch gab, nicht verwertet werden konnte.
Für mich wars ein perfekter Karpfenansitz, der Lust auf mehr gemacht hat. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass ichs noch kann. #a


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Da muss ich mir im raubfischbereich deine schoenen zanderfaenge anschauen, dann gehst du den zandern auch noch fremd und jetzt muss ich mir hier bilder von dir anschauen wie du karpfen faengst
Geiler fisch, vllt sieht man ja in zukunft mehr von dir mit karpfen in der hand

Kala


----------



## Udo561 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
hatte heute früh auch wieder 2 karpfen am Haken ,
einmal einen 6 Pfünder und einen etwas größeren.
Bisse kamen an beiden ruten fast gleichzeitig :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## heidsch (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@udo:
wunderschöner Fisch #6.

und zu Veit:

Gratulation! Auf solch einen Fisch warten andere Jahrzehnte  ... weiter so.


mfg heidsch


----------



## Pat 79 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger,
ich bin am Wochenende leider als Schneider heimgegangen. Fische zurzeit an einem neuen Gewässer mit viel Kraut und sonstigen Hindernissen.  #d

@ Udo   
echt geiler Rüssler. Findet man in dieser Art nicht so oft, zumindest hab ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Nico HB (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Ho

Sind auch von Samstag bis heute draußen gewesen, konnten zwei fische und zwei Reierenten landen


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Der Schuppi im 3. Bild sieht richtig geil aus :k#6
Ich komm erst wieder am 20.04 raus dafür wird es gleich ne Woche. Zur Zeit ist viel los muss noch ein paar Prüfungen erledigen |rolleyes


----------



## Nico HB (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey

Danke, das war auch ein makelloser Schuppi, absolut irrer Fisch, auch die Farben waren 1A.
Würde sagen mein bisher schönster.


----------



## Schneidy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri all den Fängern.Sind schöne Fische bei#r

Nachdem ich gestern ne Nacht am Kanal war und dort rein garnix ging hat es mich heut wieder an mein lieblings Altwasser gezogen.
Und wer sags es hat geklappt

77cm und 19 Pfd.




76cm und auch 19 Pfd.




Nen Spezel von mir hat noch ein wunderschönen Schuppi mit 15 Pfd gefangen

PS: Wieder dank an Chris fürs Keschern und Bilder machen
Nächstes mal bist du dran


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstmal petri an euch

so da das wetter bombe war ,und ich endlich mal wieder um 17 uhr aus hatte gings bissl ans wasser.

gefischt wurde wieder am selben platzt flachwasser mit schlammboden.

die ruten lagen genau um 18 uhr drausen, um 18 30 uhr voll rund  auf penny baits 20mm dabei kamm dieser hier 









 20min später wieder voll run und wieder auf penny,einer meiner 6 zielfische 2011










zur zeit läufst mal wieder nicht schlecht,  2 stunden fischen 2 fische.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@carphunter dein letzter fisch sieht ja mal sehr geil aus , würde auch gerne mal so einen fangen .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hab in 2010 und jetzt 2011 wieder gefangen


----------



## Berggeist69 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war von Di. bis heute an unserem 25ha großen Vereinssee! Das Ergebnis war sehr gut: 7 Karpfen zwischen 8 und 11kg, zwei Waller von 60cm und 1,10m und einen stattlichen Brassen! Hat alles auf Boilies gebissen in einer Tiefe von 3,60m und einer Wassertemperatur von 12 Grad!
LG Günter


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

super fische die ihr hier wieder zeigt. Da hat sich der ansitz doch gelohnt @ berggeist.
werde morgen an ein neues gewässer gehen. morgen wird erst mal nur gefeedert, da ich über den fischbestand keinerlei ahnung habe, doch bei einem spaziergang gestern sah ich es auf einer sandbank ordendlich blubber


----------



## Berggeist69 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mich hat nur gewundert das die Waller auch schon Kohldampf hatten!|supergri


----------



## cipro2003 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich konnte letztes Wochenende auch wieder einen Karpfen 
zum Landgang überreden!
Momentan scheinen überwiegend die kleineren 
unterwegs zu sein!
Einen Brassen mit Laichausschlag hatte ich auch noch!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Marc 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey,
Ich konnte heute Nacht um 2 Uhr meinen ersten Karpfen 2011 überlisten, die Größe spielt bekanntlich nicht die große Rolle, aber etwas größer darf der nächste doch sein :q. Er hat übrigens im flachesten Bereich gebissen, in 1m Tiefe. Die zweite und dritte Rute lagen auf 2m und die vierte auf 3m.

Sonntag gehts wieder für ne Nacht raus, vielleicht wirds da besser.

Gruß Marc


----------



## lamo96 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
mein kumpel und ich haben dieses Jahr schon 8 karpfen von 7-15 kg gefangen und zwar in unserem vereingewässer. Als köder hatten wir bei 4 Karpfen 2 10 mm Pops ups und bei den andern 4 Schnemann !


----------



## Udo561 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



lamo96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein kumpel und ich haben dieses Jahr schon 8 karpfen von 7-15 kg gefangen!



Hi,
Glückwunsch zu den Karpfen #6
Wir sehen hier gerne Bilder zu den Fängen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## snorreausflake (8. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Freaky Friday|rolleyes

12 Uhr Feierabend:vik:
Über die Straße zu meinem Vater und mein dort gebunkertes Angelzeug in´s Auto,schnell umgezogen ( alles schon mitgenommen) und dann noch schnell ein Stück Leberkäs (auch noch das Endstück:k) einverleibt.
So gestärkt gings an den paar Minuten entfernten See.
Das Zeug an den Platz geschleppt und gemütlich aufgebaut.
Erste Rute fertig gemacht und kurz vor dem Totholz abgelegt.
Zweite Rute in die Hand um die fertig zu machen doch schon läuft die erste ab|bigeyes 
Geil, das waren keine 10 Minuten#6
Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Schuppi der 5 Kilo auf die Waage brachte. Fisch versorgt und schnell die Rute wieder an Platz, zweite Rute wieder in die Hand damit die dann auch mal endlich ins Wasser kommt. Schon wieder Biss auf der 1.|bigeyes gibt´s doch net!!!! Leider steigt mir kurz vor der Landung der Karpfen aus das er sich an nem Ast der in der SChnur hing aushebeln konnte, war übrigens kleiner wie der erste.
Also nochmal rausgeschmissen,Backlead eingehängt und dann...........................
Da ist schon wieder einer dran!!!!!!!!!
Ich hatte nichtmal Zeit die Rute abzulegen.
Der Fisch entuppte sich als wirklich kleiner Spiegler, ich glaub das war der kleinste Karpfen den ich je gefangen hatte.
Also zum 4. mal die Rute an Platz und endlich war Ruhe eingekehrt sodas ich auch die zweite Rute andlich ablegen konnte.
Ich genoss die Sonne, mein Bierle und lauschte der Musi aus meinem Handy als mich irgendwann die rechte Rute wieder aus meinen Tagträumen riss.
Der Fisch entputte sich als Spiegler der kaum flüchtete sonder sich die ganze Zeit nur reingehängt hat,allerdings hat er dann am Ufer Rabatz gemacht,ist durch die SChnur der anderen Rute und auch noch durch die des Backleads. Bei der Aktion hab ich dann das Backlead irgendwie verloren.
Die Rute wurde wieder abgelegt und jetzt tat sich ne ganze Zeit nix, bis dann der Bissanzeiger der linken Rute zweimal piepte. Hm Fehlalarm|kopfkrat doch ein paar Minuten später gabs ne schönen Vollrun auf der Rute. Der Fisch zog sofort ins Holz und hat sich dort festgesetzt sodas er dann irgendwann abgerissen ist:c 
Leider tat sich dann nix mehr und ich beschloss um 19 Uhr einzupacken.

Gefangen wurden alle Fische auf gedippte Pop Ups mit Kunstmais an nem nicht gefütterten Platz|rolleyes
Nächste Woche will ich allerdings mal nen Platz zwei drei Tage vorher anfüttern, mal schauen ob die Fische dann größer werden.

Bilder gibt´s keine, da ja wohl jeder weiß wie 10 Pfünder und kleinere aussehen 


P.S.: den ersten Sonnenbrand des Jahres hab ich auch mitgebracht.

P.P.S.: wärmir die Story vor ner Woche passiert, hätten alle gedacht ich schick sie in April.


----------



## me_fo (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin und Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@snorreausflake: Schöner Bericht und was für ein Stress beim Aufbauen! #6

Heute Nachmittag geht es auch wieder los. Bericht folgt!

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Marc 24 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey snorreausflake, 
super geile Sache und du hast wohl recht damit, dass wir dir das am ersten april nicht geglaubt hätten |supergri. Ich hatte auch ein Mal die Situation, dass ich gerade meine zweite Rute reinwerfen wollte, als die erste plötzlich abging. Aber dass du danach noch so viele Bisse hattest. Das muss wohl dein neuer Hot Spot sein :m.

Gruß Marc


----------



## snorreausflake (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke fürdie Petris:m

@ Marc : das ich innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten ne Biss hatte ist mir schon zwei oder dreimal passiert,innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde kommt auch öfters vor,aber das gestern war echt der Hit!
Schade das bei sowas nie jemand dabei ist#d Gestern wär auch die Möglichkeit gewesen mal nen Film von nem Biss zu drehen,aber wer weiß das schon|rolleyes

Ich hoffe das die Fische weiterhin so Beißfreudig bleiben.allerdings hätte ich nix dagegen wenn das Stückgewicht steigt:g


----------



## Anglervamp (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo leutz, ich habe meinen 1. Karpfen am 07.04.2011 gefangen. Das ist mein erster Karpfen über haupt, war Richtig happy hatte schon garnicht mehr mit einem Fang gerechnet. Das war so ca um 14.30 in Stolberg am Glashütterweiher. Wassertemperatur kann ich nicht bestimmen, war so ca. auf 3 Meter tiefe mit Grundmontage auf Boilie, den ich etwas mit Orange Aroma bearbeitet habe...grins
Naja wünsche allen noch Petry heil.... ich werde jetzt weiter auf Carps gehen, mich hats gepackt...lach


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin alle zusammen und an alle ein dickes Petri ! =) 
ich war auch von freitag los bis heute und hab recht gut gefangen =)
3 Karpfen sind es geworden  1ner hat auf 3 Plastikmaiskörner gebissen und die andere beiden auf einen 18mm Scoberry Sinker + 12mm Scoberry Pop Up von SuccessfulBaits


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wie schwer sind se ?

Pass aber mal mehr auf ! #d#d ( mein das 2. Bild )
Wieso sind nicht alle auf der Abhakmatte gelandet?


----------



## Veit (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte heute früh einen schönen Saalekarpfen von 78 cm mit Frolic überlisten.


----------



## tarpoon (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ein dickes petri auch von mir)
ich gebe anglerprofi99 recht, auch wenn es hier nicht gern gehört wird)


----------



## Eruzione (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

nachdem ich die letzten male nur am blanken war, konnte ich heut nacht meine ersten Karpfen dieses jahr auf die matte legen. tatort war ein kleiner Teich bei riesa.
da  im märz dort auch nach längerem ansitzen nichts (gar nichts) ging, hab  ich mich gestern nachmittag kurzzeitig zu nem one-night-stand  entschlossen - es sollte belohnt werden...

angekommen am wasser  bließ der wind recht heftig aus nord-west. da ich mich dort inzwischen  recht gut auskenne, beschloss ich, eine rute recht flach ans schilf, die  andere eher tief zu fischen. beide beködert mit self-Made  fischboilies 16er. einer gesoakt, der andere blank... ein wenig  groundbait und paar murmeln gefüttert - und ... wieder nichts???

in der nacht war es dann soweit bei 2° null wind und ab 01.30 bekam ich dann nun endlich aktion...

um  jetzt bissl zu kürzen... 3 fische 7,14 und 19 pfund waren das ergebnis.  also auch wenn es mit meinem märzkarpfen nichts wurde - umso  glücklicher falle ich jetzt beim formel 1 gucken auf die couch - so kann  es weiter gehen...

euch nen schönen sonntag


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> - umso glücklicher falle ich jetzt beim formel 1 gucken auf die couch -



Und Vettel hat gewonnen #6
Schöner Bericht ! 
Vielleicht bin ich heut nochmal kurz am Wasser ausloten oder auch fischen, mal schauen.


----------



## Koalano1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Snorre
Schöner Bericht!

@ Veit
Auch ein sehr schöner Fisch!
Aber so langsam wird´s Zeit für nen größeren Kescher, ne:q

Ich war auch am Wochenende am See um den ersten Karpfenansitz in dieser Saison zu starten.
Und bei mir lief es erst auch noch nicht so wirklich rund, denn nachdem alles aufgebaut war, müsste ich mit schrecken feststellen, dass ich fast alles an essen und tinken in einer Tasche vergessen hatte#q
lediglich Bier und Kekse hatte ich|supergri

Dank eines Kollegen bin ich dann noch an Pizza und unalkoholische Getränke gekommen.
Aber es ging so bescheiden weiter, denn der erste Fisch verabschiedete sich kurz vor dem Ufer im Busch...
Nach langem warten gab´s nen Fallbiss, aber auch dieser konnte sich nach 30sek ins Kraut retten.
Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, wie man sich dann fühlt...
Aaaaaaber, danach hat sich das Blatt gewendet und ich konnte die nächsten fünf Bisse landen, juhuu! 
Keine Riesen, bis 13pfd.
Aber es hat richtig gut getan!!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/9379/img1865a.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


http://img838.*ih.us/img838/2826/img1880r.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Und noch ein "leicht" bearbeitetes Bild, das es eigentlich für die tonne war.
http://img848.*ih.us/img848/2069/img1886g.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us



Tschöööö#h


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Anglerprofi99 
der erste war 19,8kg, der 2te 13,1kg und der dritte 8,3kg 
mir wurde in der nacht meine abhackmatte geklaut und dan konnte ich die anderen beiden nicht auf der abhackmatte versorgen =(


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sicher das der 1. 19.8 kg hat?
Naja okay.. ich will keinen Angler irgendwie was sagen in Sachen Gewichte.. 

Wo wohnst du denn`? 
Mir ist es noch nie etwas dergleichen passiert ! ^^


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

doch der erste hat 19,8kg =)

nähe oldenburg


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

kennt sich hier jemand mit waller aus ? (montagen, köder) 
würde mich um antworten fragen =)


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> kennt sich hier jemand mit Waller aus ? (montagen, köder)
> würde mich um antworten fragen =)


Ey... mach ein eigenen Thread auf und mach das nicht hier dazu gibt es ein Raubfischforum !


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

geile unterstützung von dir^^


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Naja ey ist doch so ! 
Das ist ein Karpfenforum ! 
Kein Wallerforum
Das ist ein Fisch Album ; wo Fische rein sollen !
Mach nen Thread auf und zwar hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## snorreausflake (10. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind se ?
> 
> Pass aber mal mehr auf ! #d#d ( mein das 2. Bild )
> Wieso sind nicht alle auf der Abhakmatte gelandet?


Lieber Profi,
sowas kann man auch einem per PN sagen,zweitens gehts dem Fisch in nem nassen Kescher besser wie bei manch einem der seine Fische auf die weiche aber leider trockene Abhakmatte knallt auf der dann auch noch Gras,Blätter etc.liegt! Habe meine Fische früher immer so abgehakt, gehändelt und danach wieder schwimmen lassen,allen ging es gut! 
Gewicht schätzen ist immer so ne Sache, gibt ja sogar nen extra Threat dafür, wenn man sich aber mal die Dimmensionen vom Fisch zu den Knien anschaut könnte das gut hinkommen!

So wieder back to topic.

Ich wünsche allen erfolgreichen auch ein kräftiges Petri und es freut mich wenn ihr meine etwas ausführlicheren Fangberichte mögt und sie euch nicht auf den Sack gehen|rolleyes


----------



## me_fo (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin!

In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag ging gar nichts. 16 Stunden absolute Ruhe, bis auf Spaziergänger und Nachtwandler!
Dann auf einmal konnte ich am Sonntagvormittag 3 kleine Karpfen fangen, alle bis knapp 4 Kg und innerhalb einer 3/4 Stunde. 
Das war schon lustig, nach dem ersten Fisch und während ich mit der Futterrakete nachfütterte kam schon der nächste Biss. Und als ich die Rute, nach Nr.2, abgelegt hatte und mich umdrehte kam Biss Nr.3.

Den 4ten und größten von den Kleinen fing ich dann 2 Stunden später. Auch diese Rute hatte ich gerade ausgelegt und mich wieder hingesetzt. Genau über dem Schnurrverlauf, in ca. 20 Metern Entfernung, war ein Haubentaucher zu Gange. Er tauchte ab und ich dachte noch: "na toll, gleich piep es und er hängt fest". In dem Moment schrillte tatsächlich der Bissanzeiger! Mein Gedanke: "habe ich mir doch gleich gedacht"! 2 Sekunden später tauchte er wieder auf und dümpelte auf der Wasseroberfläche. Mein Bissanzeiger lief jedoch weiter. Also schnell an die Rute und .... der HT dümpelte immer noch genau über der Schnurr, was soll´s, dann wird er eben zweigeteilt. Am Ende lief doch noch alles glatt und wir hatten beide Glück! 

Ach ja, alle Karpfen bissen auf 14er selfmade Boilies (fischig, süß und mit Scopex abgerundet). Auf Tigernuss und Hartmais lief nichts.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Marc 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Alles super Fänge, freut mich dass es nun "schon" so gut aussieht #6. 
Nachdem ich am vergangenen Freitag mit einem kleinen Schuppi meine Saison 2011 eröffnen konnte, gings gestern gegen Abend erneut los bis heute Vormittag. Dieses Mal jedoch an ein Gewässer, an dem es ziemlich große Karpfen gibt, welche allerdings nicht so leicht zu fangen sind. Gerade ich habe an diesem Gewässer immer Pech gehabt. Es fing 2007 an, als ich dort als Karpfenneuling mit meinem Vater gleich an diesem Altarm einen Karpfenbiss bekam, diesen jedoch leider schnell verlor. Einen Monat später genau dasselbe, mein Vater und ich am Wasser und wieder einen Biss, wieder ausgeschlitzt #d. Darauf folgten 7 Nachtsessions  verteilt auf 3 Jahre, immer ohne Erfolg. Es war einfach hoffnungslos verloren, und dabei fingen andere Karpfenangler öfters Karpfen, sogar sehr große. 
Gestern Abend gings dann erneut los, wieder mit dem Gedanken, dass es doch nichts bringen würde. Wie erwartet ging den Abend und die gesamte Nacht nichts. Heute morgen bin ich gegen 6 Uhr aufgewacht und war schon wieder gefrustet, wieder keiner von diesen "verdammten" Karpfen. Ich legte mich wieder hin und keine halbe Stunde später: Pieeeeeeeeeeep!
"Was?", dachte ich und konnte diesen Ton an diesem Gewässer gar nicht fassen. So schnell wie heute morgen war ich noch nie an meiner Rute. Ich merkte sofort, dass es nicht wieder einer von den kleinen Karpfen ist, dafür waren die Schläge einfach zu stark. Der Fisch hatte enorme Kraft. Ein paar Mal dachte ich, dass ich ihn endlich müde gemacht hätte, aber er kämpfte weiter. Nach einer viertel Stunde konnte ich den Karpfen endlich in den Kescher lenken, es war vollbracht, MEIN Karpfen und gleich so ein guter. Einfach fantastisch und ich sitze hier draußen am Laptop in der Sonne und kann mein Glück noch immer nicht fassen. Ich habe schon so einige Karpfen gefangen, aber in diesem Gewässer ist es für mich einfach was ganz besonderes. Der Spiegler wird mir immer im Gedächtnis bleiben. Damit ist schon eines meiner zwei Ziele für das Jahr 2011 erreicht, ein Karpfen aus genau DIESEM Gewässer. Mal sehen, wann dann das zweite Ziel, ein 30er, erreicht wird. Dieser hatte übrigens 28 Pfund.

Viel Glück allen weiterhin,
wünscht ein glücklicher Marc


----------



## Lil Torres (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Marc 24

man muss einfach nur dranbleiben, früher oder später wird es doch belohnt!!

schöner bericht, schöner fisch - top!! #6

jetzt kann der 30er doch kommen... #h


----------



## minne6 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Marc und den Anderen ! Ich war heue auch noch mal 12 Stunden lang los. Leider wiedermal geblankt. Die Enten machen mir zu schaffen.... Dauernd Fressen die meinen Futterplatz leer und zupfen an den Boilies .. Wo das noch hinführen soll #c .


----------



## snorreausflake (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Marc : sauber#6 Ich will auch mal wieder die 20 Pfund durchbrechen|rolleyes

@ Mefo : war ja dann bei dir auch so stressig wie bei mir#6

@ alle : was für Wasservögel machen euch denn das Leben so schwer? SChein ich ja echt Glück zu haben.


----------



## minne6 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die Tieftauchenden Reiher Enten und natürlich die Blässhühner. Die schnappen sich die boilies und hauen dann ab. Und wenn du dann ca. 15 Stk aufm Platz hast, dann kannste man dauernd nachfüttern.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstam petri an alle echt schöne fische wieder dabei 

ich konnte leider nur dieses we mal wieder für ein paar stunden fischen3-4stunden.

gefischt wurde im flachwasser 0,50-1m köder waren  penny baits in 28mm

gefangen hab ich 12 fische ,hab aber nur ein paar bilder gemacht.






ziel fisch nr 2 2011





seite 1






seite 2







einfach geiles schuppen bild, konnte jetzt an in einer woche 3 voll beschupten spiegler fangen 


nächstes we gehts endlich wieder , richtig fischen an meinen paradies see mal sehn obs da genauso gut läuft


----------



## martinspro (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war Sonntag auch mal los  und gehen 10 uhr ging mir ein schöner spiegler an die angel !

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/4086/bev100420110021.jpg


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
fischt ihr zu dieser jahreszeit fischige boilie oder fruchtige boilies oder doch mais ? 

mfg


----------



## Acharaigas (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

heute im rhein auf dosenmais. selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt.

83 cm... gewicht unbekannt, hatte weder wiegenetz noch waage dabei.

sorry fürs unkenntlichmachen des fotos, aber will gewisse leute von der stelle fern halten.


----------



## GuidoOo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Den gabs gestern!
Hab keine Ahnung wie groß, oder gar wie schwer...
Fakt ist, dass er fast so dick wie hoch war, was man auf dem Bild leider nicht sieht. Kleiner Moppel mit komischer Haut 
http://img845.*ih.us/img845/1/img0041y.jpg
Greetz!


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

fängt fruchtig jetzt besser oder fischig oder doch mais ? 

mfg


----------



## thiax (13. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Den gabs gestern!
> Hab keine Ahnung wie groß, oder gar wie schwer...
> Fakt ist, dass er fast so dick wie hoch war, was man auf dem Bild leider nicht sieht. Kleiner Moppel mit komischer Haut
> http://img845.*ih.us/img845/1/img0041y.jpg
> Greetz!




solch ähnlicher war mein erster großer. seid dem heißt er falte. wurde nun schon 4 mal in meinem gewässer gefangen.


----------



## snorreausflake (13. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen erfolgreichen!

@ Karpfenangler : das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, einfach mal versuchen. Ich z.B. fische seit Jahren nur fischige/herbe Sorten, egal was für ne Jahreszeit.
Mit fruchtigen hatte ich zu Beginn meiner Angelei null Fänge, erst fischig brachte den Erfolg, seitdem kam kein fruchtiger mehr ans Haar


----------



## Nico HB (13. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Thiax

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Lederkarpfen#6


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Würd mal eher sagen: Guido Petri zum Lederkarpfen

Toller Fisch!
Auch der Rhein-Schuppi#6
Dickes Petri!


mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so morgen gehts endlich für mich wieder volle 3 tage fischen 

ziel wird mein vereinsee sein in ulm , in diesem jahr darf ich  auch an dem anderen mit dem boot drauf.



deswegen kommt echo und jede menge mais mit 15kg(da ich die gewässer letztes jahr intensiv befischt habe(live berichte u.s.w) weis ich das ich dort nicht über füttern kann.


der fisch bestand ist enorm an fischen 6-9kg, nach oben wirds schwer rekord fisch 10,9kg bei mir.


der schnitt an nem we sind so 10-25runs, also kann man sich gut vorstellen was da an futter weg geht.


konnte es letztes jahr immer wieder beobachten es wurden  5kg boilies grossflächig gefüttert nach ca 4 stunden kamm der erste fisch danach gings im 30min takt.

nach 6stunden ging nix mehr also wieder futter rein selbes spiel,deswegen kann ich diese mengen futter bei mir an den gewässern ein bringen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (14. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hab die woche auch gefüttert und morgen gehts erst mal über tag los und am sonntag abend dann warsch bis montag


----------



## CarpDream (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> fängt fruchtig jetzt besser oder fischig oder doch mais ?
> 
> mfg




Für das dass du 40pf fängst, solltest du doch eigentlich wissen was besser läuft, oder nicht? 

Bist n komischer Kerl|rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@CarpDream ich hab den auf fischig gefangen aber fische an dem see schon über 5 jahre und das war mein erster karpfen in den 5 jahren ! 

und die anderen beiden die hab ich auf schoberry gefangen war aber ein anderer see !


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Nico HB schrieb:


> @ Thiax
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Lederkarpfen#6



nee.. ich meinte NUR die faltige haut. der carp hatte schuppen


----------



## CarpDream (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @CarpDream ich hab den auf fischig gefangen aber fische an dem see schon über 5 jahre und das war mein erster karpfen in den 5 jahren !
> 
> und die anderen beiden die hab ich auf schoberry gefangen war aber ein anderer see !




Na dann, ein 40er als Anfang ist doch schonmal was, ich bin auch noch nicht hingekommen.


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @CarpDream ich hab den auf fischig gefangen aber fische an dem see schon über 5 jahre und das war mein erster karpfen in den 5 jahren !
> 
> und die anderen beiden die hab ich auf schoberry gefangen war aber ein anderer see !



??? du wirst doch als karpfenangler in 5 jahren mehr als einen karpfen gefangen haben? rein durch zufall ist die wahrscheinlichkeit doch schon sehr hoch


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@thiax klar hab ich schon mehrere karpfen gefangen aber an diesem gewässer noch nicht  der 40er war mein erster an dem gewässer ! =)


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @thiax klar hab ich schon mehrere karpfen gefangen aber an diesem gewässer noch nicht  der 40er war mein erster an dem gewässer ! =)



dicke nummer... glückwunsch


----------



## Marc 24 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dann viel Erfolg Carphunter2401, da hast du dir wohl ein Top-Gewässer ausgesucht. Doch leider beißt es auch teils an solchen Gewässern nicht immer. 
Ich werde gleich ca. 10kg von meinen selbst "kreirten" Boilies rollen, von denen ich trotz der relativ einfachen Zusammensetzung wirklich überzeugt bin. Habe damit nun in 4 Sessions 8 Fische fangen können, von 5-28 Pfund . 
Dann gehts auch bald wieder damit los .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@thiax danke ! =)
was läuft bei dir den am besten ? fruchtig oder fischig ?


----------



## Neuling Angler (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi Leute 

ab morgen gehts bei mir endlich wieder los *_* erster Ansitz 2011. Wir haben uns fischige Boilies ausgesucht und mit Mais, Grundfutter inkl. kleinere Partikel und Boilies seit 3 Tagen angefüttert.
Hoffe es geht was. Der Ansitz wir ca. 4-5 Tage lang sein.
Hoffe ich kann euch dann ein paar Bilder präsentieren ;D

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @thiax danke ! =)
> was läuft bei dir den am besten ? fruchtig oder fischig ?



fischig hatte ich weitaus mehr fänge an meinem "stammgewässer" als auf fruchtig.. egal welche jahreszeit.
wenn mal garnichts geht, dann tigernuss. allerdings fallen die karpfen im schnitt kleiner aus. das kann an anderen gewässern natürlich ganz anders sein.


----------



## Hunter85 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @thiax danke ! =)
> was läuft bei dir den am besten ? fruchtig oder fischig ?


 
ich fisch geruchsneutral.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich fische auch nur noch an privatgewässern =) ( http://angelteiche-macke.de/index.htm ) 

und dan ist auch stör und waller drin deswegen setze ich auch auf fischig (Monster Crab) ! 
aber ab und zu auch fruchtig (Scoberry)


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

vetrau mir... eigentlich möchtest du keinen waller als beifang. 
check den link.... ich möchts an der ausrüstung nicht nochmal haben
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3288125#post3288125


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

thiax ich versteh dich nicht ^^
was meinst du ?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So fazit des tages: die karpfen sind aktiv!  Erster biss ausgeschlitzt 2 und 3 biss anschlaf und fisch nicht mehr da. Das stimmt mich freudig fuer den naechsten ansitz am sonntag auf montag


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Dr. Kalamaris Petri für den nächsten ansitz


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute ! 
Schöne Kommentare sind wieder dabei 
Ich bin morgen neue Stellen ausloten und nächste woche dienstag ne Woche am See..
Ich und Barschkönig planen einen Live Ticker ! 
Mal sehen ob es klappt.
Ich war heut übrigens shoppen.... 
Stuhl : Chub Lounger Recliner
Liege : Starbaits Challenger Bedchair
Rollen : Penn Sargus 8000
Schlafsack : Fox Evo S  
#6


----------



## thiax (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> So fazit des tages: die karpfen sind aktiv!  Erster biss ausgeschlitzt 2 und 3 biss anschlaf und fisch nicht mehr da. Das stimmt mich freudig fuer den naechsten ansitz am sonntag auf montag



zum nichthängen der fische:
du solltest deine montage überprüfen.
haarlänge variieren, ggf schwereres blei. sind die haken noch scharf? wechsle ich nach jedem fisch. vorfach je nach begebenheit verkürzen bzw verlängern... usw

zum ausschlitzen: 
ist mir noch NIE passiert. ggf weichere rute, mono statt schnur und vernünftig drillen.


----------



## jan_carp (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Fangmeldung
Karpfen,
Hausgewässer ,
9.4.11,
ostwind,
wassertemperatur ca.6-8 graad (geschätzt),
8 Pfund
Schuppenkarpfen.
Mfg jan


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



thiax schrieb:


> zum nichthängen der fische:
> du solltest deine montage überprüfen.
> haarlänge variieren, ggf schwereres blei. sind die haken noch scharf? wechsle ich nach jedem fisch. vorfach je nach begebenheit verkürzen bzw verlängern... usw
> 
> ...



Hatte ein frisch gebundenes vorfach ca 8cm und nen neuen haken drauf. Blei hatte 3oz das schwerste was ich hab. Die ruten haben 2.75 lb und schnur ist ne 0.33 sufix camou oder so. Keine ahnung woran es lag. Bremse war fast ganz auf. Vllt lag es an meinem nicht vorhandenen anschlag?
Schlagt ihr nochmal richtig an beim rute aufnehmen?

Lg kala


----------



## snorreausflake (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



thiax schrieb:


> zum nichthängen der fische:
> du solltest deine montage überprüfen.
> haarlänge variieren, ggf schwereres blei. sind die haken noch scharf? wechsle ich nach jedem fisch. vorfach je nach begebenheit verkürzen bzw verlängern... usw
> 
> ...


Nach jedem Fisch den Haken wechseln|bigeyes
Ich hoffe du machst das auch mit anderen Gebrauchsgegenständen so, Aschenbecher voll muß ein neues Auto her|rolleyesdas kurbelt die Wirtschaft an:vik:
Ich würde dir eher ne Hakenfeile empfehlen

Manchmal kann man halt nicht vernünftig drillen und dann passiert es leider das ein Fisch aussteigt#c



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Schlagt ihr nochmal richtig an beim rute aufnehmen?


Ich ziehe die Rute beim Biss zügig nach oben, setzte aber kein Anschlag im eigentlichen Sinn wie beim Feedern oder Spinnfischen. Bremse zu weit auf find ich nicht gut, der Fisch hat dadurch einfach zu viel Spielraum und ist ruck zuck irgendwo wo manihn nicht haben will.

Ich will heut mittag auch nochmal angreifen, wollt ja eigentlich anfüttern, hab´s aber nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und an welchen See es geht steht auch nochnicht fest|rolleyes


----------



## Boiliewerfer (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



thiax schrieb:


> zum nichthängen der fische:
> du solltest deine montage überprüfen.
> haarlänge variieren, ggf schwereres blei. sind die haken noch scharf? wechsle ich nach jedem fisch. vorfach je nach begebenheit verkürzen bzw verlängern... usw
> 
> ...


 

Haken nach jedem Fisch wechseln kann man, muss man aber nicht.  Kommt halt drauf an...wichtig ist jedoch die Kontrolle des Hakens bzw. seiner Schärfe,nach jedem Einholen.


noch nie einer ausgeschlitzt? nie? <<  nicht böse sein aber wie oft, gehst Du überhaupt fischen?

Kenne viele Leutz´ aber das erzählte mir bisher keiner ^^



#h


----------



## thiax (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Hatte ein frisch gebundenes vorfach ca 8cm und nen neuen haken drauf. Blei hatte 3oz das schwerste was ich hab. Die ruten haben 2.75 lb und schnur ist ne 0.33 sufix camou oder so. Keine ahnung woran es lag. Bremse war fast ganz auf. Vllt lag es an meinem nicht vorhandenen anschlag?
> Schlagt ihr nochmal richtig an beim rute aufnehmen?
> 
> Lg kala



hmm... hört sich soweit eigentlich alles sehr gut an. machst bolieteppich? oder auf punkt? vorfach is meiner ansicht nach bißl kurz, kommt aber manchmal auf paar begebenheiten an. 
was für rig fischst du?

snorre... ja. ich wechsle tatsächlich das gesamte vorfach nach nem guten fisch. genauso, wenn ich mal nen hänger hatte usw. ausnahme: nachts... da bin ich dann zu faul 
habe auch nichts vorgebundenes, ich bastle alles vor ort und nach bedarf.
das sind nun wirklich pfennigartikel. wenn ich dagegen s andere tackle und futter vom wert her betrachte, dann sind die haken s wenigste 

boiliewerfer... so ist es... noch nie.
ich habe beim karpfenfischen auch erst einen überhaupt fisch verloren. hab ich im schilf verbummelt. wobei sich in dem fall die montage verabschiedet hat.

btw... und deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, wieviel fische so verloren werden


----------



## Boiliewerfer (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Noch nie und ´einer´ im Schilf verbummelt is dann respektabel 



Du bist nun der 1. der mir sowas schreibt..  dann hoffe ich mal das bleibt noch lange so 


Denn gerade wenn man an vielen verschiedenen Gewässern fischt und gerade neue-unbekannte....kann sowas vorkommen 
weiter so!!


----------



## thiax (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nunja.. ich gehe hierbei nur vom fischen auf karpfen aus.
beim stippen kommt es dann doch ab und an mal vor, dass ein biss nicht verwertet werden kann 
heut nachmittag gehts noch dem hecht an den kragen... da bin ich absolut kein experte. ggf kann ich dir dann schreiben: du.. fisch ausgeschlitzt


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Boilieteppich. Kam noch nicht zum bremse zu machen, sondern habe noch mit dem finger gebremst. Hatte eine ganz einfache safety clip montage. Werde aber morgen abend wieder das lotzinger rig in leicht abgewandelter version an einer rute fischen.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

endlich wieder da 
hatte ne shortsession von freitag auf samstag leider nix gefangen =(
1 Run und der ist ausgestiegen 
aber sonst tote hose ! 

am sonntag bin ich wieder draußen bis montag eventuel bis dienstag !


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

weis jemand ob monster crab boilies von top secret fangen ? 
mfg


----------



## minne6 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das ist nich dein ernst oder ? Du stellst vielleicht komische Fragen. Erstens geht es hier um Karpfenfänge aus diesem Jahr und du fragst, ob Fruchtig oder Fischig, Monster Crab Boilies, da du Beifang erwartest. Was willst du hören? Warum sollen TS Monster Crab nicht fangen? Es ist ein Köder und der ist dafür gedacht, Karpfen zu fangen. Ob DU es schaffst einen damit zu fangen, musst du leider selber ausprobieren.


----------



## eric02 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

heute morgen ca.08.30uhr an meinen heimatgewässer einen 7,5 kilo spiegler auf sebst gemachte boilies. foto kommt die tage.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Leute derhier ist von Gestern, gefangen um ca 18.30Uhr auf nen Schneemann (sinkender:Matze Koch Edition TS Erdbeere-Nuss und pop up war ein dynamite-baits fluro pop up in lila).Länge war 58cm gewogen haben wir ihn nicht.
klick:
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/11041621169432.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

zuerst wollte ich erst sonntag raus aber bin doch jetzt rausgefahren =) 
und bleibe bis montag 

grad der erste run auf Scoberry Boilie von Successful Baits ein kleiner 5 pfd spiegler =)

ich fische mit 2 ruten eine auf scoberry bodenköder und die andere mit monster carb boilie auch bodenköder =)
mal gucken was noch geht =)


----------



## Junior* (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War dieses WE auch mal von Donnerstag bis Sonntag an meinen Hausgewässern zum Karpfenageln.
So gegen 5 Uhr morgens bekam ich den ersten Run in dieser nacht
nach geschätzten 10 min Drill konnte ich einen schönen 20 pfund Schuppi vor der Kamera präsentierten. In der Session konnte ich insgesamt noch 3 kleinere Spiegler Drillen die aber noch nicht Kamera reif waren 

Hier das bild zum 20 Pfünder.


----------



## Seedy (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Junior* schrieb:


> War dieses WE auch mal von Donnerstag bis Sonntag an meinen Hausgewässern zum Karpfenageln.
> So gegen 5 Uhr morgens bekam ich den ersten Run in dieser nacht
> nach geschätzten 10 min Drill konnte ich einen schönen 20 pfund Schuppi vor der Kamera präsentierten. In der Session konnte ich insgesamt noch 3 kleinere Spiegler Drillen die aber noch nicht Kamera reif waren
> 
> Hier das bild zum 20 Pfünder.



So wie der Fisch aussieht, lag der aber auf keiner Abhakmatte.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, falls du die Fische mitgenommen hast, habe ich nichts gesagt, aber falls du die Fische zurück setzt, finde ich es schon bedenklich keine Abhakmatte zu verwenden.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

2. Run auf 2 geschälte Tigernüsse leider ausgestiegen =(
auf Monster Crab war nix los und auf Scoberry bis jetzt auch nicht =(
deswegen hab ich jetzt Monster Crab gegen Tigernüsse getauscht =)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So erstmal allen ein perti

  Bin auch wieder da von meiner ersten sitzung in bayern J.


http://up.picr.de/6857760rba.jpg








  Als ich am see an kam war das wasser  klocken klar,


  also musste  ein plan her also weit draußen fischen + back leads .
  die 2 rute wurde im wurfsektor gefischt70m

  also wurden die plätze  gefütter je 5kg hartmais pro platzt,als köder diente ein  28mm penny bait.

  Gefischt wurde auf ca 150m in 4 m wasser tiefe, untergrund kiesig/steinig


  Die rute lag keine stunde drausen als der erste fisch ablief.

http://up.picr.de/6857618sdq.jpg








  also wieder raus gerudert neu abgelegt, 2 stunden später wieder voll run 









  also wieder raus die rute, und nach gefüttert ca 3kg mais. Ne stunde später war dieser hier am band







  ich beschloss die rute nur noch zu werfen,die nacht blieb ohne erfolg danach.


  Morgens  so um 5 uhr wurde die rute wieder raus geschleppt, und gefüttert
   Keine  stunde später voll run.






  was am platzt abging kann man sich nicht vorstellen fische sprangen im 30min takt auf dem platzt.


  So langsam gings futter aus  und ich hatte fast noch nen tag, also weniger fütetrn,die rute wurde wieder neu ausgelegt.



  Nach ca 1,5 stunden wieder voll run wieder drausen,ein wunder schöner fisch.








  also wieder aus rudern ablegen ,nach ca 2 stunden voll run,da mein bruder mit war und noch keine aktion hatte durfte er diesen fisch drillen und sein nennen.






  Nach den vielen drills u.s.w beschlossen wir zu feedern , und ein bissl zu räuchern stecks,hüner flügele














  da ich nimmer viel mais hate ca 1kg legte ich die rute um ca 17 uhr neu aus , um ca 18 uhr wieder biss wieder drausen.







  also wieder raus gelegt die rute ,aber ohne futter ende vom lied warich blankte von sa auf heute durch.




  Insgesamt hab ich 15+ kg mais und 1kg bolies verbraucht, im sommer  wird das fütter deutlich höher ausfallen.


als höhe punkt durfte ich heute , live glass aale besetzten  sowas sieht man nicht alle tage.









  Über ostern geht’s an hopfensee zu bordy algäucarp,fassl,martl.

   mal sehn was mich da so erwartet bis da hin krume ruten


----------



## laert (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Foto 2 und 3 der selbe Fisch?


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@laert nein das sind andere fisch ! das sieht man ! das 2. bild hat mehr schuppen !


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> @laert nein das sind andere fisch ! das sieht man ! das 2. bild hat mehr schuppen !


 

Klaro sind 2 und 3 der gleiche 


Aber Glückwunsch zu diesen schönen Tagen 



weiter so...


----------



## me_fo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin moin!

@Carphunter2401: Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen! #6 Dabei hattes Du doch vorab bedenken geäußert. |kopfkrat

Ich habe am WE auch mal einen anderen unserer Vereinsseen probiert, den größten und schwierigsten. Das Wasser war  glasklar, die Sonne schien und Nachts Vollmond. Es kam wie es kommen mußte, nämlich nichts! 

Nun denn, die nächste Session ist nicht weit.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## snorreausflake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen!

Samstag mit nem Kumpel los, an unserem favoriseirtem See konnte wir leider nicht fischen da die DLRG ne riesen Übung mit Tauchern, Hundestaffel und Motorboot machen wollte
Also an anderen See und da sind wir beide dann nach 4 Stunden als Schneider heim|rolleyes
Wir auch wieder besser:g


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Jungs#g


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die strapazen wurden belohnt!!! Der erste fische des jahres ist gefangen und dann auch gleich noch eine maschiene mit 45pfd laut meiner waag! Ich bin so happy!!! Bilder folgen heute abend

Lg kala


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

45pf super Fisch!!!!!!! freue mich schon aufs Bild|wavey:


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> die strapazen wurden belohnt!!! Der erste fische des jahres ist gefangen und dann auch gleich noch eine maschiene mit 45pfd laut meiner waag! Ich bin so happy!!! Bilder folgen heute abend
> 
> lg kala



petri!!!


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich hätte nie gedacht das man in so kurzer zeit 15KG mais durchbekommt bei uns würdst dann ganichts mehr fangen xDD

aber geile story !


petri zum 45er das ja n richtiger brocken, foto foto foto foto foto :m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So ihr wollt fotos, ihr bekommt fotos 
An die erfahrenen karpfenangler unter euch jedoch noch eine frage: Schätzt ihr ihn auch auf 45 pfd also kann ich meiner Waage vertrauen oder nicht?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes Petri! Mach doch mal nen 10l Eimer mit Wasser voll und wieg das ganze mal. Dann weisst du ob die Waage genau misst.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi, das kann man schlecht schätzen.
Das mit dem eimer ist ne gute Idee.
sag bescheid wenn du deine Waage getestet hast, würd mich schon interessieren. Schöner fisch #6


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ist mein erster fisch diese saison und mein ziel einen ü40er zu fangen habe ich damit auch gleich geknackt, das nächste ziel is der twotone aus unserem weiher
So im nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass es doch schönere bilder geworden wären wenn ich ihn richtig gehalten hätte, doch er ist mir immer wieder weggerutscht und wirklich senkrecht bekam ich ihn nicht auf die arme.. Naja was solls, ist ein geiler fisch


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Zitat:
So im nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass es doch schönere bilder geworden wären wenn ich ihn richtig gehalten hätte.

ja ist mir leider auch aufgefallen. 
du hättest ihn mit der linken Hand unter der Brustflosse packen sollen. aber egal, schön is er der Curpi #6


----------



## Udo561 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi ,
Glückwunsch , geiler Fisch , hat sich ja schon mächtig was angefressen :q
An Hand von Bildern kann man beim Gewicht schätzen ziemlich daneben liegen , ich hätte ihn jetzt an Hand der Bilder nicht auf 45 Pfund geschätzt.
Möchte aber in keinster Weise deine 45 Pfund anzweifeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja stimmt, liegt daran das er den fisch so schräg hält. und somit ganz schön Fläche verloren geht.


----------



## Rheinpirat88 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fisch!

Hat ja einen ganz schönen Wampen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lewicz schrieb:


> Zitat:
> So im nachhinein fällt mir auf, dass es doch schönere bilder geworden wären wenn ich ihn richtig gehalten hätte.
> 
> ja ist mir leider auch aufgefallen.
> du hättest ihn mit der linken Hand unter der Brustflosse packen sollen. aber egal, schön is er der Curpi #6




Ich hatte es vor, jedoch war er auch noch so lebhaft dass ich froh war als er mal nicht gezappelt hat und ich kam auch nicht gescheid drunter. Naja das naechste mal sollte es klappen


----------



## Udo561 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Ich hatte es vor, jedoch war er auch noch so lebhaft dass ich froh war als er mal nicht gezappelt hat und ich kam auch nicht gescheid drunter. Naja das naechste mal sollte es klappen



Hi ,
passt so schon , die Bilder sind ja nun mal nicht schlecht geworden.#6
Besser so als wenn du den karpfen erst mal 15 Minuten auf der Matte liegen lässt damit er sich "beruhigt" , solche Profis gibts auch .
Gruß Udo


----------



## snorreausflake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ kalamaris :|bigeyes Petri, super Fisch!!!!
Wie die anderen schon sagten, verschätzt man sich bei Fotos ganz leicht und kann das daher nicht sagen.
Interessant wär was der Fisch nach der laichzeit auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Lil Torres (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Dr. Kalamaris

fettes petri zu dieser granate, geil!! #6

morgen geht es endlich die erste nacht raus, ich bin eigentlich guter dinge und werde euch berichten.

bis dahin, tight lines!!


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dr. Kalamaris Petri zu diesen tollen fisch #6



Morgen gehts bis donnerstag ans Wasser mal schauen:q:q:q


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war am überlegen ob ich überhaupt rausgehen soll. Geplant war dass ich von sonntag auf montag gehe, doch sonntag nacht habe ich dann abgebaut, da ich tierische halsschmerzen hatte und an schlafen nicht zu denken war. Doch dank der lieben medizin war ich morgens wieder relativ fit und entschied mich doch raus zu gehen was sich definitiv als richtig erwiesen hat


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schönes fettes teil DR.kalamaries .
egal ob der fisch nun wirklich 45pfund hat oder nicht, ist ein klasse fisch.
den tipp mit dem eimer halte ich für klasse, sollte meine waage damit auch mal wieder " eichen"
werde in 2 tagen auch für 4 tage raus, hoffe es läuft dann besser als die letzten male ;-)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri kalamaris zu dem geilen fisch.
seh es grad auch das bild 2 und 3 der selbe fisch ist,war gestern etwas fertig vom fischen.


15kg mais ist nicht viel wen du fische aufm futterplatzt hast.


jetzt gehts erstmal an mein traum gewässer, berge schnee im hinter grund  schillfbänke,mega seerosenfelder und 120ha wasser fläche  mal sehn was geht bericht wird folgen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bekam gerade einen anruf, der fisch ist bekannt und das letzte mal als er gefangen wurde hatte er 42 pfd. also sollte meine waage stimmen


----------



## Lewicz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Probiers einfach nochmal mitm Eimer na weist du das Gewicht 100pro #6 Super fischl :q


----------



## Veit (18. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

2 Saalecarps mit 64 und 67 cm von heute morgen, gefangen auf Frolic:


----------



## yassin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hammer Fisch DR. Kalamaris!!
Die 45Pfund stimmen garantiert...wenn man soeinen Fisch schon live gesehen hat (Und nicht nur "superweitvorgehaltene" Fische in den Zeitschriften) kann man dass viel besser einschätzen.


War auch von Freitag bis heute unterwegs....4 Fische zwischen 10-15Pfund und der erste Graser dieses Jahr (der einzigste in dem See).


----------



## yassin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die anderen hab ich auf der Kamera vom Freund.


----------



## heidsch (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



yassin schrieb:


> Hammer Fisch DR. Kalamaris!!
> Die 45Pfund stimmen garantiert...wenn man soeinen Fisch schon live gesehen hat (Und nicht nur "superweitvorgehaltene" Fische in den Zeitschriften) kann man dass viel besser einschätzen.
> 
> 
> War auch von Freitag bis heute unterwegs....4 Fische zwischen 10-15Pfund und der erste Graser dieses Jahr (der einzigste in dem See).



Naja yassin,

du bist aber auch so'n Kandidat von "superweitvorgehaltenen" Fischen  |wavey:...

Dann stellt sich ja noch die Frage, ob englische oder deutsche Pfund. Das macht schließlich einen Unterschied von ca. 2kg aus.
Ich persönlich halte ihn nicht für einen 22,5kg Fisch, aber schlussendlich ist es auch egal und soll den Fang nicht schmälern.

Wenn man es genauer haben will, sollte man eine bessere Waage erwerben oder seine zumindest mal überprüfen.

Das Beispiel "Wassereimer" ist dabei sicherlich hilfreich, jedoch neigen günstige Waagen zu Falschangaben je höher das zu messende Gewicht ausfällt.

Egal! Euch allen wünsche ich jedenfalls ein *FETTES* Petri !!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Also der Test mit dem 10l Eimer wasser ist gemacht, die Waage stimmt. Ja heidsch die sache mit den Pfund Es sind englische Pfund also 20, irgendwas Kilo. 

lg kala


----------



## yassin (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



heidsch schrieb:


> Naja yassin,
> 
> du bist aber auch so'n Kandidat von "superweitvorgehaltenen" Fischen  |wavey:...


Standart oder?!


----------



## barschkönig (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gute Fische Petri:m

Ich bin morgen los eine Woche ans Wasser Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So donnerstag auf freitag gehts nochmal an nen privatweiher wo es meines wissens paar dicke geben soll. Hoffe das wird was.


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

na ich glaube jetzt bei dem wetter werden die meisten von uns am we ans wasser 
hoffe das alle erfolgreich sein werden 
bin auch 4 tage los... gucken wir mal...


----------



## Ralle2609 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wenns geht morgen schon los an see... teilzeitgott du bist aber auch reich mit urlaub beschenkt worden oder ? ^^ ich les öfter das du hier mal ne lange session machst und da


----------



## Dorbel (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich wa auch schon wieder los und 2 Schöne Karpfen
8 Kg + 15,2 Kg 
Bilder kommen Nachmittag.


----------



## me_fo (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Ich wa auch schon wieder los und 2 Schöne Karpfen
> 8 Kg + 15,2 Kg
> Bilder kommen Nachmittag.



Petrie, da bin ich mal gespannt!?
Die anderen Fische sind echt super und der mit 45 Pfund ist schon ne Nummer für sich!!

Morgen geht es auch wieder los, für eine Nacht, und da schaue ich gleich mal wo ich von Samstag bis Montag bleibe. |wavey:

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## mini_bulli (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Heute Nachmittag beim "sonnenbaden" erwischt |supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöner fisch

so auto ist geladen, oder besser gesagt überladen  was alles in so nen vw polo rein geht.

werde wens mir zeitlich reicht(nächste woche carphunter treffen ) nen ausführlichen bericht schreiben mit jeder menge bilder.

also bis dan wünsch euch allen frohe ostern und glühende rollen.


----------



## me_fo (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



mini_bulli schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag beim "sonnenbaden" erwischt |supergri



So sieht er auch aus! Glückwunsch!! #6

Sitze auch schon auf gepackten Sachen, nachher geht es los. #h

Grüße


----------



## Meteraal (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Was macht der Aalangler tagsüber bei einem mehrtägigen Ansitz? 
Richtig, er angelt auf Karpfen.

Die ersten beiden Karpfen hatten 12 sowie 14 Pfund.







Am nächsten Tag fing ich meinen ersten Schuppenkarpfen. Man muss dazu wissen, dass es einer der einzigen oder gar der einzige Schuppenkarpfen in dem See ist, dementsprechend groß war die Freude. :k




Am vorletzten Tag konnte ich meinen bisher größten Schuppi bis dahin fangen mit 18,6 Pfund. 




Alles in einem zwar wenige Karpfen für 3 Angeltag, jedoch dafür eben "Klasse" statt "Masse".


----------



## zandi2 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin , moin ! Ich konnte heute auch die ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr fangen . Ein Schuppi und nen fast weißen Spiegler . Das Foto vom Spiegelkarpfen ist leider nix geworden , aber das vom Schuppi wenigstens .
http://img716.*ih.us/img716/7692/fiske007.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Steffen90 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische!
konnte heute nacht einen kugelrunden 18pfünder fangen. immerhin...
foto vom fisch kommt eventuell später.

hier mal mein angelplatz:
schlamm ohne ende sag ich nur....


----------



## Marc 24 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Schuppenkarpfen Meteraal, auch die anderen Fische sind wirklich top #6.


Meteraal schrieb:


> Alles in einem zwar wenige Karpfen für 3 Angeltag..


Dazu kann ich dir sagen, dass ich schon nach einem 3-tägigen Ansitz ohne Karpfen nach Hause gefahren bin. Also 4 Fische sind doch überhaupt nicht schlecht, sogar für mich eine gute Bilanz . Mach weiter so, vielleicht kriegen wir dich ja noch vom Aalangeln ab :q (kleiner Scherz).

@zandi2
Wirklich ein schöner Schuppi, sieht super aus und ist ja auch ein ordentliches Teil #6. Schade dass das Bild vom Spiegler nichts geworden ist.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Neuling Angler (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier sind 3 der 5 Karpfen vom Ansitz den ich heute beenden musste. Die Karpfen auf den Bildern hatten 2 mal 22 pfd und 29 pfd.. Die anderen Bilder werden folgen


----------



## Lil Torres (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich habe mir von dienstag auf mittwoch 'nen blank eingefahren...

morgen geht es aber wieder für eine nacht raus, ich hoffe das es dann besser läuft!!

an alle erfolgreichen: dickes petri!! #6


----------



## me_fo (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch den Fängern, echt schöne Fische!

Auch ich habe letzte Nacht geblankt. Aber morgen geht es wieder los für 2 Nächte und dann schaun mer mal.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle2609 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

waren 2 nächte draussen.. die fische wollen noch nicht so richtig deswegen auf frolic geangeln 8 fische mit 2 leutz und maxgew. 12pf leider... aber allein am wasser zu sein zählt ja 


ich wünsch euch noch glühende bremsen und schreiende bissis  :l


----------



## werto (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Heute ging denn ganzen Tag nicht, nur die haubentaucher fanden meine Köder nach 5 Minuten 

Um 23:00 konnte ich nen kleinen satzkarpfen landen

die Nacht ist noch jung


----------



## Meteraal (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Schuppenkarpfen Meteraal, auch die anderen Fische sind wirklich top #6.

Vielen, vielen Dank.

Mach weiter so, vielleicht kriegen wir dich ja noch vom Aalangeln ab :q (kleiner Scherz).

Hehe, ne das ist wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich...|supergri
Werde aber dennoch in nächster Zeit den ein oder anderen Karpfen posten.


Gruß 
Meteraal


----------



## Veit (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Heute morgen ging es für mich erneut zu einem Ansitz an die Saale mit dem Karpfen als Zielfisch. Und die Moosrücken waren erfreulicherweise recht hungrig. 
Zunächst konnte ich einen 50er Döbel auf Frolic verhaften.
Kurz darauf dann der erste Karpfenbiss. Nach gutem Drill konnte ich einen schlanken Schuppi von 71 cm in den Kescher führen.





Etwa eine Stunde später folgte der nächste "Run", doch diesmal hatte ich leider Pech. Nach einer spektakulären Flucht gelang es diesem Karpfen mein 0,45er FC-Vorfach tatsächlich am Knoten zu sprengen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich da beim Binden unsauber gearbeitet.
Doch schon wenige Minuten später war dies vergessen. Ein weiterer Karpfen hatte das Frolic genommen und hing am Haken. Dieser Fisch verhielt sich im Drill ganz anders. Keine langen Fluchten sondern nur ein schwerer Widerstand, der sich mühsam und Stück für Stück ranleiern ließ. Ein gewichtiger Spiegler versuchte mit seiner Körpermasse, dem Landgang zu entgehen, verlor den Kampf aber letztlich nach knapp zehn Minuten. Als der Fisch dann an Land lag, sah ich erst, wie wahnsinnig fett er war. Ich habe schon viele Karpfen in meinem Leben gefangen, aber keiner war dermaßen dick. Gerade für einen Flußkarpfen ist eine solche "Wampe" wirklich nicht alltäglich. Mit 76 cm war er nicht übermäßig lang, umso mehr habe ich mich aber geärgert, dass ich keine Waage habe um das Gewicht zu ermitteln.




Danach ging nichts mehr. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Pottwal-Karpfen den Futterplatz fast im Alleingang leergeräumt. 
Nichts desto trotz wars ein gelungener Kurzansitz, der für mich als Spinnfischer, die Zeit bis zum Raubfischsaisonstart in einer Woche auf angenehme Weise verkürzt hat.


----------



## me_fo (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch Veit! 

Und das als passionierter Raubfischangler, da wird so mancher Spezi neidisch! 

Das Du so´n Glück mit Frolic hast ist schon ne Nummer, bei uns am See fangen wir damit nur die Brassen.

So, der Wagen ist gepackt und gleich geht es los. Für 2 Nächte und ich hoffe ich kann was berichten.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Ecky (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hallo zusammen, erstmal glückwunsch an die Fänger!!
Ich konnte von donnerstag auf freitag auch meine ersten karpfen für dieses jahr zum Landgang überreden. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen meinem Kollegen beim fangen zuschauen musste!
Um ca.22:00 der erste Run an einer meiner Ruten, die mit Hailbutt Pelletz bestückt war. Nach Kurzem Drill kam ein 20Pfd. schwerer Spiegler zum Fototermin an Land. Nachdem wir uns zum schlafen ins Zelt verdrückt hatten, wurden wir um ca. 2:30 durch ein schrilles Piepen an die Ruten gerufen. Auch diesmal dauerte der Drill nich aussergewöhnlich lange. Ein 24 Pfünder der Schönen Flussspiegler wollte auch Fotografiert werden. Als dann um 5:00 der Bissanzeiger meines kollegen nur zögerlich Meldung machte konnte er 6 Pfd Brasse fangen.


----------



## yassin (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hatte gestern Nacht erneut drauusen verbracht...5Läufe davon schlitzte einer aus.
Und wieder war ein seltener Fang dabei, einer von zwei Schuppies...(der geschlitzte Fisch war der andere :c).

Petri an Veit!!geile Flussfische:m


----------



## Neuling Angler (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier noch 2 andere schöne Fische


----------



## cipro2003 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen
ich war gestern auch ne Nacht draußen..
Mit Erfolg 
Gruß Frank


----------



## WallerChris (23. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

War heute mit meiniger in Niederfladnitz ansitzen...
Ich mit der Kopfrute, sie mit der Feeder und ein Kollege vom Burgenland mit der Match.

Gefangen haben wir ca 40 Brachsen, 9 oder 10 Karpfen (leider nur bis ca 3kg) und ich hab nen Zander auf Maden erwischt xD
Verloren haben wir paar Karpfen und Brachsen und ich hab nen großen Amur an der Kopfrute verloren.

Alles in Allem war es heute ein sehr schöner Start in die heurige Saison.

PS: Bilder folgen Morgen oder am Montag (finde das Camkabel nicht)

mfg Chris


----------



## BP91 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Veit, 
Schöne Fische fängst du da immer...aber hätte mal 2 wirklich nett gemeinte Tipps...dein Kescher ist für die Biggys die du da teilweise dabei hast, wirklich nicht erfunden worden ein gescheiter Karpfenkescher ist da waidgerechter ...und die Abhakmatte fehlt da auch#h grade bei Cypriniden wichtig sowas, da es sonst schnell zu Verpilzungen etc kommt.

Ich denk dir als eingefleischter Raubfischprofi, der mit seinen Zandern bestimmt auch sehr gut umgeht sollte das einleuchtend sein|wavey:

Wie gesagt ist nicht böse gemeint.

Gruß Bp91


----------



## marcus7 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!

Scheint ja überall gut zu laufen.

War letzte Nacht auch, es blieb die Nacht still.
Morgens drei Fische, aber keine Riesen.

mfg


----------



## minne6 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle! Konnte in 3 Tagen auch nur Döbel, Brassen, und einen kleinen 9 Pfünder fangen. Veit fängt fische, von denen andere ( auch ich ;-) ) ihr lebenlang träumen. Und das auch noch mit Frolic... In diesem Sinne, Hut ab!


----------



## Lil Torres (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hallo jungs,

ich habe eine hammer session hinter mir.

nachdem es anfang der woche noch nicht so recht laufen wollte, passte dieses mal wirklich alles!!

mein kumpel und ich konnten insgesamt 9 fische auf die matte legen, darunter ein 43er, 50er und 54er.

eine session die wir beide wohl niemals vergessen werden, die magische zahl ist geknackt!!

die bilder kann ich leider erst in den nächsten tagen hochladen, da ich diese noch zugeschickt bekomme.


----------



## Koalano1 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Fohe Ostern und ein "Petri" in die Runde!

So, ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Fischbilder

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/9563/img5718z.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Zwei Fische hatten ein wirklich tolles Schuppenbild und dieser Schuppi hat ordentlich Gas gegeben und einen super Drill abgegeben!

http://img864.*ih.us/img864/9373/img5751.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/8346/img57492.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Nochmal in bunt
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/8286/img57491.jpg

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/2452/img5710u.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/5862/img5711d.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Besuch von zwei Ringelnattern habe ich auch noch bekommen! Die größere von kanppen 80cm hat mir schönen Schrecken eingejagt|bigeyes:q
Man konnte gut sehen, dass sie kurz vorher noch ne Maus oder so verputzt hatte.
Die kleine hat sich elegant über das Wasser geschlängelt

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/9505/img5732ir.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Die zwei größten Fische hatten ein Gewicht von 22pfd & 20pfd.

Es war ein gelungender Tripp, mit grandiosem Wetter und schönen Fischen und so kann das Jahr gerne weiter gehen!

Grüße

Koala#h


----------



## minicarp1234 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

WOW ech schöne fische und tolle berichte

ich habe schon ein paar sitzte dieses Jahr gemacht meist nur für Paar stundenn  was auch gereicht hat einen Schönen Graser hatte ich und einen Spiegler beim ersten mal Graser 9 Pfund spiegler 11 Pfund gibt leider nur video aufnahmen 

dann war ich noch 2 nächste wo ich und ein kumpel insgesamt 7 carps gefangen haben 

1. 47 cm 4 Pfund (ich)
2. 69 cm 15 Pfund (ich)
3. 55 cm 9 Pfund (kumpel)
4. 39 cm 2 Pfund (kumpel)
5. 71 cm 17 Pfund (kumpel)
6. 94 cm 30 Pfund (ich)
7. 44 cm 3 Pfund (kumpel)

so das nächste mal geht wieder am Mittwoch los 

kann ja nur gut werden 

wasser Temp: 13 Grad 
wo: Bautzen 


So wünsch allen ein Petrie


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erst mal petri an alle sehr schöne fische,voralem raubfisch spezel veit.
so bin auch wieder zurück von meinem trip

konnte 5 grasser fangen
102cm22pf
103cm 25pf
98cm   25pf
ca 60cm
ca 50cm

ein ausführlicher bericht mit bildern wird warscheinlich kommen(cam ist verloren gegangen beim zusammen paken)


----------



## allrounder11 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich konnte vor ca. 2std. Meinen ersten Karpfen an diesem Gewässer fangen, mit 40 pfd. gleich ein Kracher. Leider war der Fotograf mit dem Fotoapparat überfordert, sodass ich den Fisch nach einem Bild, schnellstmöglich schwimmen ließ.


----------



## carphunter riccy (25. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bei minicarp 


6. den habe ich gefangen


----------



## Toni1993 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin 

Hier mein aller erster Karpfen in meinem leben 
und auch das erste mal ansitzen , bin eigentlich Fliegenfischer , und wollte es mal ausprobieren ! Macht Wahnsinns Spaß ! 
haben von 18 Uhr bis Heute Morgen um 11 Uhr gefischt und um 20 vor 11 als wir grade schon anfangen wollten die Sachen zu Packen hat dieser wenn auch nicht große , aber wunderschöne Fisch gebissen  
Gebissen hat er auf GULP Monstercrab Boilies 

TL Toni


----------



## Schneidy (26. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen
War auch über Ostern beim Fischen
War für die Zeit die ich draussen war eher dürftig aber nicht ganz erfolglos 
Am Karfreitag war gerade 2 Stunden am Wasser kam der hier vorbei




*16 Pfd und 68cm*

dann war erstmal bis Ostersonntag ca. 20 Uhr ruhe

und ich bekam ein echt Hammer Run und ein sehr geilen Drill.
Zum vorschein kam mein bisher größter Karpfen aus diesem Altwasser




*26 Pfd. und 76cm*

Heut dann bis Mittag ausklingen gelassen und bisserl mit Tauwurm versucht nen Aal zu erwischen und siehe da eine Traumhafte Rotfeder mit knappe 2 Pfd und 40cm.
Dann hatte ich noch ein Run wo sich die Schnur an nem mir unbekannten Hinterniss(Stein?) festsetzte und am ende die Montage weg war

alle drei Bisse auf Neon Pop Up


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Lil Torres
Beeil Dich ; Ich will die Fische sehen. 

War jetzt auch eine Woche lang weg. 
2 20 pf Graser 
1 16 pf Graser 
1 15 pf Spiegler
2 10 pf Spiegler
mehrere Satzer.

War so gesehen eine echt tolle Session, nur die die ich jetzt aufgezählt hatte sind nicht meine  Bei mir war es nicht gerade gut. /: 
Ich denke das ich noch mehr Bilder von den Karpfen zeigen kann.


----------



## krause95 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hey Jungs 
ich war anwesend in der Session von Anglerprofi99 und habe den Graser gefangen der schun bei ihm im Beitrag Abgebildet ist.
Graser ist von mir auf einen Auftreibenden Maiskorn gefangen worden , Spiegler ebenfalls.

hier reiche ich noch den einen 10pfund Spiegler nach:



​


----------



## me_fo (27. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil, da sind ja wieder schöne Fische raus gekommen!

Leider habe ich in 2 Nächten geblankt, dafür hatten mich die Brassen madig gemacht. Ich denke es lag nicht nur an dem schwierigen See, sondern auch an der falschen Futtertaktig. Die Platzwahl war eigentlich ideal.

Aber morgen gehts schon wieder los! #h

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## CarpDream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wie ich sehe läuft es bei einigen recht gut. 
An alle ein dickes Petri. 

Irgendwie nach meinen 3 schönen Fängen im Winter ist bei mir absolute Flaute. "Bis(s) (fast) gestern. 

War von Montag bis Dienstag über die Nacht drausen. 10min nach dem ich reingeworfen habe fing ich einen stattlichen Karpfen, habe ihn nicht gewogen aber bild wird folgen sobald ich die Cam meines Bruders habe. 

Die ganze Nacht verlief es ruhig, bis morgens mein Piper mich aus meinen Träumen weckte. Und dann begann das Geschehen. 

Als ich den Anhieb setze merkte ich sofort dass einiges an Gewicht am anderen Ende Schnur sich befand. Ungelogene 25min hatte ich zu kämpfen und hoffte das alles gut geht. Leider sollte es so nicht sein und das nicht Gehoffte passierte. Der (Ausnahme)fisch schwamm über das Plateor und zog dann ins tiefere Wasser. Problem: Verdammt scharfe Dreikantmuscheln siedeln sich gerne an Erhebungen im Wasser, und somit Geschah es, die Schnur reißte, und die Entäuschen war mich wörtlich ins Gesicht geschrieben. 

So ist es eben.. 

Naja, dafür geht man jetzt mit doppelter Motivation und Ausdauer ans Wasser!! 

mfg 

CarpDream(ing?)


----------



## yassin (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Als ich den Anhieb setze merkte ich sofort dass einiges an Gewicht am anderen Ende Schnur sich befand. Ungelogene 25min hatte ich zu kämpfen und hoffte das alles gut geht. Leider sollte es so nicht sein und das nicht Gehoffte passierte. Der (Ausnahme)fisch schwamm über das Plateor und zog dann ins tiefere Wasser. Problem: Verdammt scharfe Dreikantmuscheln siedeln sich gerne an Erhebungen im Wasser, und somit Geschah es, die Schnur reißte, und die Entäuschen war mich wörtlich ins Gesicht geschrieben.
> 
> So ist es eben..
> 
> Naja, dafür geht man jetzt mit doppelter Motivation und Ausdauer ans Wasser!!


Könnten meine Sätze sein #6
ich hab auch die erste session dieses Jahr an meinem Zielgewässer 2011 mit ca.90 Hektar verbracht.
von anfang an lief es ganz gut, ich fing die ganze Session hindurch fette Rotaugen mit 40-45cm auf 20mm Boilies.|bigeyes
Als ich vorgestern nachmittag dann noch nen bischen mit Tauwurm rumölte knallte da erstmal ein 84cm Hecht drauf |bigeyes:k.

heute Nacht dann, nachdem ein heftiges Gewitter über mich hinweg zog, hieß es VOLLRUN...aber was für einer...der Fisch zog ohne schütteln etc. Richtung Seemitte.......Über eine Dreikantmuschel #q

Naja ich weiß jetzt wenigstens, dass die Fische schon aktiv sind...also heißt es ran an den Speck, nächstes Wochenende heißt es also hoffendlich wieder Big-Fish ahoi!

Evtl. reich ich noch Bilder nach...


----------



## barschkönig (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch mit Krause95 und Anglerprofi99 dabei. Ich konnte davon den 15 Pfünder und einen 10 pfünder landen. Bilder folgen noch aber leider ist meine Kamera kaputt und ich muss erstmal schauen wie ich die Bilder von der Speicherkarte runter bekomme.
Ich hatte auch noch mehrere Bisse gehabt, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte, naja aber alles in allem war es schon ne schöne Session hätte aber besser bei mir laufen können.


----------



## Seedy (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sorry aber ihr wisst alle das ihr Hindernisse wie Dreikantmuscheln im See habt, aber stellt euer Tackle nicht drauf ein und verliert dadurch die Fische, versteh ich nicht ?!


----------



## yassin (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Seedy schrieb:


> Sorry aber ihr wisst alle das ihr Hindernisse wie Dreikantmuscheln im See habt, aber stellt euer Tackle nicht drauf ein und verliert dadurch die Fische, versteh ich nicht ?!


HAHAHA
Alter ich angel nicht erst seit gestern 

Wenn die Dinger ne 80er Schlagschnur durchballern kannste nichts machen!
Ausserdem ist der Fisch (Gehe mitlerweile davon aus, dass es ein Wels war) ganz gut abgegangen und war nicht zu halten.

Dich würde ich in der Situation gerne sehen, wenn ich dann son Kommentar loslasse.|rolleyes

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## minne6 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## angelverrückter96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So jetzt hats bei mir auch geklappt 
Ich war von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag am Baggersee mit 2 Kumpels. Als wir dort ankamen war es zwar  ziemlich kalt, aber da das Wasser noch ziemlich warm war, war ich doch sehr optimistisch. Da ich das Gewässer nicht kannte verzog ich mich in eine Bucht mit ausgedehnter Schilfkante. Dort fütterte ich zuerst mit den Scoberry Boilies von SB. Nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich den ersten Run und zog einen schönen 22- Pfündigen Spiegler heraus. Die Freude war natürlich groß, da das meinen alten Rekord um 3,5 Kilo überbot und der Spigler einfach nur schön war. Leider konnte ich den zweiten Run nicht verwerten,  den dritten aber schon und ich fing einen 18 Pfündigen Spiegelkarpfen über den ich mich riesig freute. In der Nacht fing Julian noch einen super Spigelkarpfen mit 26 Pfund. Trotz Müdigkeit freuten wir uns extrem, da dieser Fisch sein bis dahin größter war. Am nächsten Morgen hatte ich noch einen Run und fing einen 36 Pfündigen Schuppenkarpfen. Dieser stellte das bis dahin Gefangene in den Schatten und die Freude war riesengroß. Danach hatte ich noch einen Run aber leider konnte Julian diesen nicht verwerten. Am Schluss des Tages waren wir alle glücklich, leider musste Max, der das Gewässer schon paar mal befischt hatte, ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen, aber ich glaube es hat ihm trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Hier noch die Bilder:
1. Karpfen 22 Pfund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4169&pictureid=36827
2. Karpfen 18 Pfind http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4169&pictureid=36828
3. Karpfen 36 Pfund http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4169&pictureid=36826


----------



## Greenmile1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

dickes petri 

auch sehr nett geschrieben 
#6


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich habe da mal ein paar Karpfen auf die Schuppen gelegt....


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nachtrag...es handelt sich alles um unterschiedliche Fische,
wurden gefangen im einem Weiher ellbnah zwischen Magdeburg und Dessau.
Der Fisch auf dem 2. Bild biss gerade beim Keschern des ersten Schuppis, und da war gerade der Kescher gebrochen, das jute Quantum Radical Carp Net.....:-(((


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Fische bisher ! 
@ Specimenhunter SLK :
Glaube mir ... gleich sollten Anfragen kommen warum du dir noch keine Abhakmatte gekauft hast !
Es ist einfach schonender und besser für jeden Karpfen oder allgemein für jeden Fisch. 

@ angelverrückter96 :
hätte nie gedacht das Du solche Fische fängst ehrlicherweise..


----------



## thiax (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



angelverrückter96 schrieb:


> So jetzt hats bei mir auch geklappt
> Ich war von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag am Baggersee mit 2 Kumpels. Als wir dort ankamen war es zwar  ziemlich kalt, aber da das Wasser noch ziemlich warm war, war ich doch sehr optimistisch. Da ich das Gewässer nicht kannte verzog ich mich in eine Bucht mit ausgedehnter Schilfkante. Dort fütterte ich zuerst mit den Scoberry Boilies von SB. Nach ca. einer Stunde hatte ich den ersten Run und zog einen schönen 22- Pfündigen Spiegler heraus. Die Freude war natürlich groß, da das meinen alten Rekord um 3,5 Kilo überbot und der Spigler einfach nur schön war. Leider konnte ich den zweiten Run nicht verwerten,  den dritten aber schon und ich fing einen 18 Pfündigen Spiegelkarpfen über den ich mich riesig freute. In der Nacht fing Julian noch einen super Spigelkarpfen mit 26 Pfund. Trotz Müdigkeit freuten wir uns extrem, da dieser Fisch sein bis dahin größter war. Am nächsten Morgen hatte ich noch einen Run und fing einen 36 Pfündigen Schuppenkarpfen. Dieser stellte das bis dahin Gefangene in den Schatten und die Freude war riesengroß. Danach hatte ich noch einen Run aber leider konnte Julian diesen nicht verwerten. Am Schluss des Tages waren wir alle glücklich, leider musste Max, der das Gewässer schon paar mal befischt hatte, ohne Fisch nach Hause gehen, aber ich glaube es hat ihm trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
> Hier noch die Bilder:
> 1. Karpfen 22 Pfund
> ...




da zeigt die jugend den alten hasen wie s geht. 

schöne fische!


----------



## marv95 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Meine ersten Fische dieses Jahres 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4151


----------



## me_fo (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri! Da ist ja jede Menge los.

Auch ich konnte gestern Mittag einen schönen Spiegler verhaften. Gebissen hat er auf einen 14er selfmade Boilie mit Pop Up.
In der Nacht ging wieder mal gar nichts!?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## barschkönig (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So jetzt hab ich die Fotos:


----------



## firefox (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



barschkönig schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich die Fotos:




Petri zu den Karpfen...
Aber hast du angst vor Karpfen..oder warum hälst die so weg von dir??
Sieht lustig aus.:q


----------



## barschkönig (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die könnten mich ja beißen:q

Nee, ich halt die immer ein bisschen vor:m


----------



## Boiliewerfer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Die könnten mich ja beißen:q
> 
> Nee, ich halt die immer ein bisschen vor:m


 

dann halt die beim nächsten mal einmal weit vor bitte :q


Schöne Fische, weiter so..


----------



## minne6 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wahre Sternstunden....

Heute konnte ich wahre Sternstunden erleben. Innerhalb von nur 8 Stunden sind mir 4 Karpfen an den Haken gegangen. Alle vier waren über 20 Pfund schwer. Das war ein hammer Tag !
Leider hatte ich nicht die Nerven über Nacht zu bleiben, denn der Wind ist bei uns Momentan so stark (Windstärke 5), sodass das flatternde Zelt mich eh nicht schlafen lassen würde.....

Man soll ja bekanntlich dann aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist. |rolleyes

Der ein oder andere wird jetzt denken, dass sind ja nur Fische unter 30 Pfund. Aber in unserer Ecke fängt man leider fast ausschließlich nur Satzkarpfen...

Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, das einige Karpfen in den flachen Seen schon mit dem Laichen beginnen..


----------



## Neuling Angler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle !

Ich kann auch von wahren Sternstunden berichten !
Am Dienstag Abend um 9 uhr waren die Ruten im Wasser, und Mittwoch Mittag haben wir bereits 10 Fische gelandet ! Beeser gehts nicht :k Wir waren 3 Tage am Wasser und konnten bis dahin insgesamt 19 Fische landen |rolleyes

Das sind unsere schönsten Fänge mit 35, 37 und 43 Pfund :k


----------



## Boiliewerfer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

#6#6#6


----------



## barschkönig (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Neuling Angler schrieb:


> Petri an alle !
> 
> Ich kann auch von wahren Sternstunden berichten !
> Am Dienstag Abend um 9 uhr waren die Ruten im Wasser, und Mittwoch Mittag haben wir bereits 10 Fische gelandet ! Beeser gehts nicht :k Wir waren 3 Tage am Wasser und konnten bis dahin insgesamt 19 Fische landen |rolleyes
> ...


 
Besser gehts nich:m


----------



## Veit (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Beim letzten Ansitz mit Frolic vor Beginn der neuen Raubfischsaison durfte ich mich heute morgen nochmal über einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen von 69 cm und einen Döbel freuen. Jetzt landen die Grundruten erstmal im Keller und können wieder verstauben.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Neuling Angler :
Starke Fische ! #6
Ich würde mich über so ein Gewässer freuen 
Ist es denn schwer bei euch Karpfen zu fangen ?

@ all :
Wunderschöne Fische ♥


----------



## Neuling Angler (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Angelprofi: sowas ist bei uns nicht alltäglich  Das man so viele Karpfen innerhalb so kurzer Zeit fängt ist an diesem Gewässer nur GANZ selten vorgekommen. Bei uns in dem Gewässer fangen die Karpfen langsam an zu laichen un wir vermuten das unser Hot Spot zufällig ein Sammelplatz zum ablaichen der Fische war, weil bei vielen Milchnern schon "Milch" aus dem After kam.
Allgemein ist es in unserem Gewässer nicht sehr schwer auf Karpfen zu angeln, es angeln nur sehr wenige an diesem Gewässer.
Aber danke für dein Kompliment !


----------



## WallerChris (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hier die Fotos vom letzten WE und von heute...




Hier mein erster Karpfen auf der Stippe..












Hier ist meinige mit nem schönen Schuppi












Hier mal ein netter Beifang auf der Stippe.

PS: Ich weis das ne Abhakmatte besser fürn Fisch währe, jedoch da sie nicht Pflicht dort ist hab ich nicht daran gedacht.
PPS: Datum und Uhrzeit wahren leider nicht eingestellt


----------



## WallerChris (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So und nun von heute..




Dieser schöne Spiegler würde von Meiniger gefangen (ca. 7,5kg).




Dieser Spiegler wog ebenfalls ca 7,5kg und wurde von mir überlistet.




Und hier noch einer, welcher beim Zampacken gebissen hatte.

mfg Chris


----------



## Boiliewerfer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ Wallerchris     


mit der matte musst du ja selber entscheien, angelst ja in Deutschland aber ein Tip für die Zukunft :

Sag deiner lieben Freundin sie sollte es in Zukunft üben NICHT den Daumen in ein Karpfenmaul zu stecken.

Wenn du mal nen grösseren fängst und der Finger steckt im Rachen, dann wird es sehr weh tun wenn der Karpfen mal zudrückt, danach wird der Fisch zu Boden stürzen 

Also gleich 2 mal nicht gut...für beide 


Schön das die wieder schwimmen dürfen...


digges Petri #6


----------



## WallerChris (30. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nö, angel in Ö...., sind aber Privatteiche.
Hab bei die kleineren auch den Finger im äußeren Maul, bei die ganz Großen tu ich das aber sicher nicht und sie auch nicht (knacken ja sogar Tigernüsse).
Ja, C&R ist auf diesen Teichen zwar nicht Pflicht, aber wenn ich immer alles mitnehme was ich darf, währen die Teiche bald leer :vik:

Nächstes WE wird auf die ganz Großen Karpfen und Welse geangelt beim Lothar in Ungarn.
Hoffe es regnet nicht, dann gibts wieder Fotos.

mfg Chris


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo
so war auch mal am Wasser und hab versucht mal ein paar Carps auf die Matte zu legen.............ernüchternd war jedoch das absolut nix ging?? Beim versuchen blieb es allerdings auch.......3Tage ohne einen einzigen Run,Platzwechsel schien auch nix zu sein da andere Carphunter auch nix an Haken bekamen ausser lange Gesichter.Aber aufgeben is nicht mein Ding.Am 4ten Tag morgens 9:30h Delkimalarm.......RUN??? oder doch wieder nur ein Schnurschwimmer??........ne die Schnur raste nur so von der Baitrunner4500........20-30Meter in wenigen Sekunden....die FOX-Rute vom Pod gerissen rummmmmmmmms Carp?? Jaaaaaaaaaa der Haken saß gut im Maul fest,ein besonderer Drill der Carp wollte nicht in meine Richtung(eher Richtung Seerosen)nach 10min jedoch lag er vor mir auf der Matte......... 26,23 pfd Carp war das ergebniss,es geht also doch... Ausdauer ist der beste Köder

Ergebniss:  1Carp 26,23 Spiegler
3Std später 1Carp 24,67 Schuppi


----------



## Koalano1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin!
Manman, da sind wirklich klasse Fische gefangen worden!!
... da kann ich leider nicht mithalten 

Naja, zwar "nur" bis knapp 20pfd, aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Ansitz!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/8957/img5766j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/6100/img5764u.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us 

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/5009/img1957j.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Eine Überraschung gab es auch noch, aber seht selbst#6

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/4705/img5770la.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Dame war knapp 80cm und dünn wie ein Schlauch, also war sie mit dem Laichen durch und bereit für das große Fressen. Natürlich durfte sie zurück und sich etwas ordentliches zum Abendbrot holen:q

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8983/img5776d.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


Einen schönen 1. Mai Euch!


Grüße

Koala#h


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> ich habe eine hammer session hinter mir.
> 
> ...


 
so, nun die versprochenen bilder...

1) 43 Pfund

2) 54 Pfund

3) 50 Pfund


----------



## minne6 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das sind mal Schweine 

Petri zu den Oschis !


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@minne6

danke dir!!

auch letzte woche war ich wieder für zwei nächte am wasser...

trotz wechselhaftem wetter konnte ich 4 schöne fische auf die matte legen!!

hier die bilder:

1) 26 Pfund

2) 18 Pfund

3) 25 Pfund

4) 31 Pfund

an die, die auch noch erfolgreich waren... fettes petri!! #6


----------



## marcus7 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mein lieber Mann|bigeyes!
Da will ich doch auch mal herzlich gratulieren!
Wirklich Wahnsinns-Fische#6.

mfg


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

danke marcus!! #6

@Koalano1

das mit dem hecht ist meinem kumpel letzte woche auch passiert. der war allerdings ein bisschen kleiner, ich schätze so um die 40 cm.

der hat einen vollrun vom allerfeinsten hingelegt!! |bigeyes

ich hätte es heute wohl mit pop up's an der spinnrute versuchen sollen... |kopfkrat


----------



## DerSimon (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> http://img600.*ih.us/img600/8957/img5766j.jpg
> Uploaded with *ih.us
> 
> 
> Das Bild ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Respekt! Könntest du einem Fotolaien erklären, wie du das gemacht hast? Kann man das mit einer normalen Digitalkamera machen? Bin wirklich absolut beeindruckt....


----------



## minne6 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mit einer guten Kamera mit einer super Makrofunktion wirst du sowas hinbekommen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Fotos mit einer Spiegelreflex Kamera und super Objektiv gemacht wurden, oder?


----------



## CarpDream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Seedy schrieb:


> Sorry aber ihr wisst alle das ihr Hindernisse wie Dreikantmuscheln im See habt, aber stellt euer Tackle nicht drauf ein und verliert dadurch die Fische, versteh ich nicht ?!




Dicker wie eine 60er Schlagschnur wollte ich nun mal nicht gehen!!


----------



## CarpDream (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



yassin schrieb:


> HAHAHA
> Alter ich angel nicht erst seit gestern
> 
> Wenn die Dinger ne 80er Schlagschnur durchballern kannste nichts machen!
> ...



Danke |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So endlich hab ich meine cam gefunden also gib es einen kleinen Bericht.
  Also am Donnerstag ging es über Ostern Richtung  Allgäu, um ein paar Tage mit  ,,Bordy Allgäucarp“ zu fischen.
  Am See angekommen, wurde ausgeladen und aufgebaut und die Eisen ausgeworfen.
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















  Wie erwartet ging die erste Nacht nix ,als wir das Boot holten am nächsten Tag ging es ans loten, füttern und die geile Kulisee wurde genossen. 





























Ich beschloss meine Ruten an die Seerosenkante ca. 1,80m tiefe zu werfen, die 2te auf 115m mit einer tiefe von 3m mit dem Boot auf den Spod zu bringen (laut gps).
  Gefüttert wurde pro platzt ca. 5kg Mais, Tigernüsse Boilies, 

  als haken Köder  fischte ich penny boilies /proline annanas(popup)





die 2te  Rute wurde mit einem pop up von proline cocosnuss milch beködert.
  Gegen 20uhr der erste biss auf der linken Rute (Seerosenkante) vollrun... geil.. Stiefel an und ab ins Wasser mit mir.



















  Nach ca. 10min lag ein geiler 22pf schwerer Grasser auf der Matte, Ruten wieder rein und neu Futter aufgelegt.











  Ich hatte an diesem Abend noch ein paar Fehlbisse alles Grasser, leider kam eine Kontrolle und ich war gezwungen die Ruten raus  zu holen.
  Am nächsten morgen wurde die 2 Boje raus geholt, und auch an die Seerosenkante gelegt die Fische waren jetzt da.











Man konnte den Grasser zu schauen beim fressen.
  Also wurde die Futtermenge  erhöht,  gegen Abend gab es einen Fallbiss also an die Rute ....Anschlag.... Fisch sitzt perfekt wieder in die Stiefel rein und drillen.


Nach ca. 10min lag er vor mir 25pf Grasser nur endgeil, da es meine letzte Nacht war setzte ich  alles auf eine Karte das gesamte Futter wurde rein gehauen  und ich fischte durch.











Um ca.  23 Uhr  endlich .....pip...... pip ....also ran an die Rute anhieb gesetzt Fisch war am Band ,also Stiefel an Kescher mit und ins Wasser das Ergebnis war ein ca. 70cm Grasser.







ich hatte in dieser Nacht ca. 10 kurze Grasser Attacken, mein Mädel war schon genervtJ ,da die Grasser voll da waren fütterte ich jetzt 5kg boilies großflächig an (Mais ,Tigernüsse waren alle)


Um ca. 6 Uhr pip.... pip.... pip....,raus anhieb gesetzt rein in die Stiefel und gedrillt nach ca. 10 min lag er vor mir ein wunder schöner Grasser mit 25pf.























  Also Rute  raus keine 15min später wieder biss anhieb sitzt, dieses mal war es ein ca.  60cm Grasser.
    Ich hatte noch danach 3 Attacken leider hingen sie nicht,  alles schöne hat sein ende deswegen packten  wir jetzt zusammen um  die Heimreise anzutreten.


Ich danke noch mal Allgäu - Carp für die Einladung 
   ich werde im Oktober wieder kommen. 
  [FONT=&quot]Bissl was zum See ,der See hat ca. 220ha und ist an der Tiefstenstelle 14m ziemlich viele seerosen, mega Schilffgürtel.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## atsm123 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

gut gut so


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr schöner Bericht , schöne Bilder ! 
Welche Abhakmatte ist das da die so aufgeblasen ist ?


----------



## minne6 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sieht aus wieder Fox Euro Safety Zone.


----------



## Koalano1 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri!!!
So ein schöner Graser fehlt mir auch noch, leider hatte ich in meinem Anglerleben noch nicht das Vergnügen.


@Der Simon
Danke#6
Wie minne schon richtig vermutet hat, sind die Bilder mit der Spiegelreflex gemacht worden, allerdings nicht mit nem super teurem Makroobjektiv, sondern mit dem 18 - 55mm Standardobjektiv gemacht.
Mit etwas Übung und dem richtigen Händchen bekommt man das hin!

Grüße

Koala


----------



## Cool1997 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wann: Am 01.05.2011
Wo:  Bayern
Wer: Ich
Womit: Frolic Boilies
Größe: 78 cm    
Gewicht: 9 KG


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen Fängern  !!#h


Den hier gabs heute Morgen um 6 Uhr vor Beginn der Hecht-Spin-Session:


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hat der n heck!!
hat bestimmt spaß gemacht.

schöner fisch. kannst dich freuen!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

lass die hecht freaks nicht auf die karpfen los ,die fangen irgend wie immer die grösseren .

erst veit,maesox 

geiler fisch matzte


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@carphunter 2401 sehr geiler bericht und tolle fische
ich kanns nicht oft genug verstehen was ihr für einen besatz da habt ist echt geil , wir waren die letzten wochen auch oft draussen aber wir füttern pro nacht mit 2 leuten 3KG partikel nach und nichtmal n halbes KG boilies sonst würden die alle satt sein bevor sie unseren köder finden würden

die fische die wir da fingen hatten schon gut zugelangt aber nächsten morgen lagen immernoch ein paar partikel

ich muss glaub ich auch mal an nen richtigen see wo auch n paar mehr große karpfen drinnen sind


----------



## minne6 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Ralle, es gibt bei uns richtig schöne Gewässer, in denen auch gut und groß gefangen wird. Es ist halt ein wenig schwieriger, diese ausfindig zu machen.. Bei der Gewässerauswahl in und rund um Ostfriesland.... Allerdings bleiben die gaaanz dicken oft aus.. Aber bis 50 Pfund ist eigentlich alles dabei. Auch wenn einer 50 Pfund Karpfen eher mal die Ausnahme ist und ich auch nur 1 mal im Jahr von so einem Fang höre.


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja bin halt nicht so viel unterwegs und nur bei uns im verein am angeln aber wenn du das so sagst denke ich muss ich mal einen ausflug in einen anderen verein machen für ein we =)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ralle2609@ der bericht ist nicht an meinem hausgewässer,wurde von einem bordy eingeladen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

trotzdem krasse verhältnisse aber wenn ich mal n paar tage zeit habe um rauszufahren verrät minne mir bestimmt mal n see wo es was zu erwischen gibt 
dann weiß ich schonmal das ich dann n paar mehr baits mitnehme ^^


----------



## minne6 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mhh... Da lässt sich sicher was machen. Allerding ist es schwierig diese kapitalen auch zu fangen, da es immer nur 1-2 Große in einem See gibt... Aber ich denke in Leer an bestimmten Kanälen fängt man immer ab 20 Pfund aufwärts ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi,
heute vormittag mit meinem  Sohn unterwegs gewesen ,
das hier war der größte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Schuppi ; schöne Farben ! #6
Wie schwer ?!

Ich konnte dieses Wochenende nicht raus. /:
Dafür war ich auf dem See Location machen was auch fein sein kann


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

fischt ihr inline bleie oder safety clip rigs ? 

mfg


----------



## barschkönig (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Karpfenangler97 Das ist hier ein Fangtrööt, hier kommein eigentlich nur Fänge rein oder Fangberichte. Für eine Antwort auf deine Frage benutze die Suchfunktion, da wirst du genügend finden|supergri

Also, ich war von Freitag zu Heute draußen. Lief nicht so gut, ich fing gar nichts nur mein Kumpel konnte nen satzer erwischen.


----------



## cipro2003 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo 
ich war auch für eine Nacht am Wasser!
Entgegen meiner Erwartungen an diesem Platz lief es doch
sehr gut!Ich konnte 2 Fische zum Landgang überreden!
Alte Bekannte Einen aus 2010 und den anderen vor zwei Wochen erst!
Mein Kollege fing auch noch nen schönen Schuppmann!

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri,sind schöne Fische dabei!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

geile fischchen! glückwunsch!

bin ja mal auf meine bilder von letztem wochenende gespannt


----------



## Schneidy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte heut auch mal wieder nach 2 Wochen raus und um kurz vor 12 konnte ich nen 30 Pfünder mit 86cm Spiegler auf die Matte legen


----------



## angelverrückter96 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger
ich hab auch noch was 
Hab am Samstag nen kleinen aber schönen Spiegler an der extrem feinen Posenrute gefangen. Der Drill war hammer D
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20target=%27_blank%27%20href=%27http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/197/img5536d.jpg/%27%3E%3Cimg%20src=%27http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6113/img5536d.th.jpg%27%20border=%270%27/%3E%3C/a%3E%20%20Uploaded%20with%20%3Ca%20target=%27_blank%27%20href=%27http://*ih.us%27%3EImageShack.us%3C/a%3E[IMG=http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6113/img5536d.jpg][/IMG]
Bild einfügen geht leider net -.-



http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/197/img5536d.jpg/


----------



## mrmayo (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab gestern beim fischen mit der Winkelpicker nen schönen Spiegler von ca 6 Kg überlisten können 

Für euch Karpfenspezis sicher ein kleiner Fisch  aber ich als         "Allrounder" habe mich sehr gefreut :k

Lg Mayo!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Cipro?! 
Ich will deine Gewässer ! *_* 
Wieso hast du solch' geile Fische?

Wie schwer? Alle ü 35 pf ?


----------



## Scarer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Am Wochenende endlich den ersten Karfen der Saison zum Landgang überreden können, einen schönen Schuppi mit 25Pf. und sage und schreibe einer Länge von "90cm".:k

So kanns weitergehen.

Petri


----------



## cipro2003 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Cipro?!
> Ich will deine Gewässer ! *_*
> Wieso hast du solch' geile Fische?
> 
> Wie schwer? Alle ü 35 pf ?


 

|supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

jetzt kann ich auch!
sind allerdings von vorletztem wochenende.
danke für die geilen bilder!


----------



## angelverrückter96 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

dickes Petri


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

zum graser gibts noch ne kleine anmerkung.... morgens entschied ich mich wieder auf mais zu wechseln nachdem ich am vorabend einen boilie montiert hatte da die brassen terror gemacht haben.... nach 5 min die erste brasse. dann wieder biss. heftiger. kurzer drill und weg. ok. montage wieder rausgelaufen, rundherum 2kg mais gefüttert und rute abgelegt. 5min später kam der biss. der fisch schoss ca. 1,5m aus dem wasser :k hammergeil! musste aber schnell zur rute da die einen gewaltigen satz nach vorne gemacht hatte nach kurzem drill lag dann der noch sehr träge fisch im kescher....


----------



## makki (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ENDLICH!!!
dieses wochenende kann ich raus! und es wird eine sehr besondere session für mich, denn
1. *DER BAGGERSEE IST MIR UNBEKANNT!*
2. *ES IST MEINE ERSTE SESSION 2011!*
3. *ES IST DIE ERSTE SESSION, DIE ICH OHNE DIE HILFE VON MEINEM BRUDER ANGELN WERDE!*

ich hoffe dass daraus was wird. 
der baggersee ist 4,5ha groß, max. 4,80m tief und hat zwei schöne seerosenfelder.
ich weiß noch garnichts über den see, zB. über weißfischvorkommen und hot spots. vorfüttern kann ich leider nicht (schule). wenn wir (mein vater, der leider nicht angelt und ich) nach der schule am see angekommen sind, muss ich erst mit der lotrute die bodenbeschaffenheit rausfinden und mir hot spots suchen. danach wird angefüttert.
mal gucken was geht.
schreib euch dann den bericht.
LG
makki


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dann mal viel Erfolg makki . Ich war von gestern Abend bis heute morgen fischen. Ich wollte erst gar nicht mehr losziehen, weil ich das Auto (meines Vaters) nur so kurz haben konnte (ich musste heute morgen um halb 8 schon wieder zu Hause sein). Ich hab mich aber dennoch überwunden, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich genau wusste, dass die Chancen gut stehen. So war es dann auch. Der erste Fisch, der dem Biss nach einem Brassen glich, war ein kleiner Wels von ca. 2kg, der auf einen Maisboilie (!) biss #c. Heute morgen um ca. 5 Uhr dann der ersehnte Vollrun. Da ich alle Ruten sehr nahe an Bäumen fischte, hab ich den Freilauf relativ hart eingestellt. Ich bin auch schnell aus dem Zelt "gekrabbelt", damit ich eher an der Rute als der Fisch unter den Bäumen ist. Aber natürlich war der Fisch schneller. Zunächst konnte ich zwar noch die Schläge in der Rute spüren, aber plötzlich war alles ruhig. "Mist, der hat sich komplett festgesetzt", dachte ich. Ich zog meine Schuhe aus und wollte etwas näher an den Baum herankommen (eigene Uferseite), jedoch war der Weg ziemlich matschig, was die Sache nicht gerade leichter machte. Außerdem kam man an den ganzen Gestrüpp & Co gar nicht vorbei, schon gar nicht mit einer Rute und einem Kescher in der Hand. Verzweifelt blieb ich an meinem Angelplatz und übte starken Druck mit der Rute aus. Irgendwie musste er doch zu lösen sein. Mein Wunsch ging in Erfüllung, plötzlich befand sich der  Fisch im Freiwasser. Dann ging der Drill aber auch erst richtig los. Aber mit gut eingestellter Kampfbremse natürlich kein Problem . Da lag er dann nach bestimmt 15min. Drill im Kescher, ein schöner Schuppi von knapp 23 Pfund. Das Bild ist leider etwas verschwommen (Selbstauslöser). Die Schuhe hatte ich mir auch gar nicht mehr angezogen :m.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Brucky86 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gibt wieder was neues von der Front 

mfg


----------



## me_fo (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Na Petri, da sind ja wieder schöne Fische raus gekommen!

Letzten Sonntag hatte ich einen Vollrun um 3 Uhr morgens, kurz nachdem ich einen Brassen versorgt habe, der nen Schnemann mit 20er Boilies runter gewürgt hatte. Ich war sofort an der Rute, der Anhieb ließ großes erahnen, der Anschließende Drill noch größeres. Der Fisch lief und lief und...! Ich stellte die Bremse langsam immer fester, der Fisch zog langsamer aber immer noch kontinuierlich Schnurr von der Rolle, zwischendurch gab er wieder richtig Gas. Ich hatte keine Chance ihn in meine Richtung zu bewegen. Dann...peng und der Kontakt war weg. Heul, heul, ...!!! Das Vorfach, mit 25 Pfund war gekappt. Warscheinlich hatte es schon was auf der Muschelbank abbekommen auf der ich fischte.

Nun denn, nächstes WE geht es an die selbe Stelle!

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Froscher (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Einfach nur ein geiles Bild, Brucky. 

Traum<3


----------



## Mr. Boilie (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war vor zwei wochen auch am wasser konnte diesen schuppi fangen mal sehen was in zwei wochen so geht dann geht es wieder los


petri an alle die was ermittelt haben


----------



## Brucky86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke Danke 

das Bild hat ein Freund von mir gemacht und es ist wirklich eins von den schönsten Bildern geworden wo ich hab 

So, in ner halben Stunde gehts ab an den See , mal schauen was uns erwaretet ;-)

gruß




Froscher schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein geiles Bild, Brucky.
> 
> Traum<3


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich bin kein Profi und will´s auch garnicht werden.
Ich kenne meine normale Haarmontage und mir reicht das auch. Also habe ich letzte Woche einfach mal bei Ankunft am See Frolic angefüttert und eine Rute damit auch bestückt.

Ergebnis war das hier :q

http://img577.*ih.us/img577/5082/1000768u.jpg
Davon fing ich 2 Stück und hatte 3 Fehlbisse, wobei ich glaube, dass das Haar einfach zu lang war (40cm) oder es ein Sterlet war der die 2 Frolics auf einmal nicht mitsamt Haken engesaugt hat.

Nix großes, aber Karpfen die Spaß machten am leichten Gerät :vik:


----------



## Toni1993 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja , 40cm ist ein langes Haar...


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich meinte das Vorfach damit ^^


----------



## Boiliewerfer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Vorfach damit ^^


 

lieber 20 cm, oder weniger...aber Petri von mir #6


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mir wurde vorhin auf empfohlen es kurz zu halten, habe vorhin mal welche gebunden. Zwischen 10 und 20cm... Ich werde ja sehen ob die Bissausbeute besser wird ^^


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

10 ist sehr kurz, besser ist so zwischen 15 und 25 länge immer danach wie weit du deine köder verstreust da die fische ja von köder zu köder schwimmen, viele köder enger raum -> kurz andersrum langes vorfach 

und petri den zahlreichen fängern


----------



## noob4ever (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Huhu, 
nach langer Zeit mit wenigen kleinen Satzkarpfen nun endlich was schönes. Mittwoch kein Biss ..., Donnerstag Biss ... Spiegelkarpfen 14 Pfund... keiner zum Fotomachen da.. selbstauslösen.... doof, Freitag Biss ... 20 Minuten Drill ... Graser 26 Pfund/97cm ... Juhu... meine ersten großen Fische

ps.: posen und Foto machen muss ich wohl noch lernen^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so war auch wieder mal am wasser.

hier mal ein paar pics




















































köder waren tigernüsse, proline gren hell,proline salz thunfisch


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri an alle erfolgreichen!! #6

@Carphunter2401

was ist denn mit den beiden fischen passiert?? woher kommen diese flecken?? |bigeyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Lil Torres@ first aid nennt sich das,sollte jeder eigentlich dabei haben


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja, das kenne ich!! 

hast du dafür eine gotcha benutzt?? :m


----------



## barschkönig (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war das Wochenende auch wieder los an einem neuen Gewässer für mich. Ich konnte immerhin einen kleinen Fisch fangen. 50cm und ca 6 pf.


----------



## dodo12 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch los am Wochenende. 
Einmal 7kg und einmal 14Kg. 

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/6706/dscn1535y.jpg


 http://img217.*ih.us/img217/4797/dscn1539.jpg


 http://img228.*ih.us/img228/2087/dscn1540o.jpg


 http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3530/dscn1543b.jpg


 http://img194.*ih.us/img194/7687/dscn1545v.jpg


Grüße, Dominik |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## makki (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
da sind ja mal wieder gute fische gefangen worden. ich konnte leider von freitag auf samstag nichts fangen (hatte nur einen zögerlichen biss) , dafür konnte ich aber schon mal ein paar informationen über den see rauskriegen. ausserdem habe ich den angelplatz für die nächsten sessions schon eingerichtet. ein ast hat nämlich zum werfen gehindert. und vorgefüttert ist der platz jetzt auch. (hoffentlich haben die 2 scheiss blesshühner |gr: nicht alles aufgefressen, denn montag und vielleicht auch dienstags geht es jeweils für eine nacht raus. #6
ma schaun!
gruß
makki :vik:


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische die da wieder gefangen wurden. war von freitag auf samstag auch draußen, doch leider gab es für mich keinen fisch während die 4 anderen Karpfenangler ausenrum gefangen haben. Naja so ist das leben und hauptsache ich war draußen.


----------



## solifischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Trip vom 13. bis zum 15.05.2011*


*Freitag:*   Noch bei schönem Wetter hatten wir vor unser Tackle aufzubauen.  Schnell eine Karre geholt und das ganze Zeug zu unserem Platz gefahren. Die Fische waren sehr aktiv in jedem Baum oder Strauch platschte es. Vielleicht Laichzeit? Wir erhofften uns nicht allzu viel! Ruten raus,  noch kurz angefüttert und schon traf die Dämmerung ein. In der Nacht nur ein Biss aber dieser wurde von meinem Anglerfreund nicht verwandelt.

*Samstag:*  Nach einem  “ bisslosen“  Morgen, so ca. um 14 Uhr VOLLRUN an meiner Rute, nach hartem Drill ist der Fisch gelandet.  YES!  Ein 24 Pf. schwerer Spiegler.










 

  Nach mehreren kleinen Zupfern entschlossen wir uns wieder anzufüttern, schnell um den ca. 3 Hektar großen Weiher gegangen und angefüttert. Biep, Biep, Biep, der nächste Run, schnell an den Platz gesprintet und angehauen. Fisch sitzt! Nach ca. 5 minütigen Drill, von meinem Kumpel war der Fisch im Kescher. Ein wunderschöner 70cm großer Grasfisch mit 14 Pf.!





 


  Um ca. 20 Uhr wieder ein Biss an der Angel von meinem Anglerkollegen! Den 20 Pf. schweren Schuppenkarpfen auf die Abhackmatte und schnell ein Foto gemacht. 




 


  Ins Karpfen-Bivvy gegangen und erst einmal geschlafen. Der teils heftige Regen tropfte auf mein Zelt und schon kam der laute, grelle Ton aus meiner Funkbox, Schlappen an und raus. Fisch sitzt! Nach hartem Drill im Regen, war der 14 Pf.  schwere Schuppenkarpfen auf der Matte. 










 

  Sonntag:  Um 01:00 Uhr hörte ich wieder ein Piepsen! Schnell aus dem Zelt raus. Mein Freund war nicht zu sehen. „ Hau ahhhhhhhh“! , hörte ich, schnell die Angel in die Hand genommen. FISCH SITZT, schnell war der 13 Pf. Fisch im Kescher. 

  Die ganze Nacht regnete es weiter. In der Früh war es eiskalt, Ruten neu bestückt und raus damit. Um ca. 11 Uhr riss ein scheinbar „großer“ Fisch die Schnur von der Rolle, meines Kumpels. Anschlag der Fisch sitzt! Nach hartem Drill war der Fisch endlich gelandet.  Ein schöner Graskarpfen, von 18 Pf. kam zum Vorschein. 








  Wegen der kurzen Regenpause entschlossen wir uns zusammen zu packen. Doch unser Plan ging nicht auf, schon wieder regnete es in Strömen. Leider war das Zelt schon abgebaut. Schnell alles ins Auto eingeräumt und heim gefahren. Trotz des schlechten Wetters freuten wir uns über ein gelungenes Wochenende. 
  Ich hoffe euch hat mein erster, größerer Bericht gefallen.
  Also noch ein schönes Petri Heil und viel Glück!
  Solifischer


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Solifischer

Ich bin zwar nicht der Karpspezi aber fand dein Bericht sehr schön geschrieben ebenso wie die guten Bilder und die vielen Fische. Da haben sich doch Strapazen mit dem Wetter gelohnt.
Petri euch zu den Fischen und immer weiter so#6


----------



## jannisO (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

sehe ich genau so .Klasse gemacht #6


----------



## me_fo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@solifischer: Schöne Fische und ein spannender Bericht! #6

Von Samstag auf Sonntag habe ich leider geblankt. Nach dem Einpacken habe ich aber noch meine Spinnrute aktiviert und konnte nach wenigen Würfen einen 74cm Hecht fangen.

Grüße


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstmal petri an alle fänger 

ich war auch von samstag bis heute draußen und hatte nur ein run den ich verloren habe unter einem baumstamm =((
aber sonst war nix los 

ich bin am freitag bis sonntag wieder draußen mal gucken was da so geht


----------



## minne6 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War letzte Woche nochmal los. Rute reingeworfen und schon ging es los.. Nach 5 Minuten ein 16er Spiegelkarpfen. 






Tagsüber ging überhaupt nichts  mehr. Um 21 Uhr ein full run... Schnell aus dem Zelt gestolpert und Anhieb............. Sauber, er sitzt. Aber was schaut da die ganze Zeit aus dem Wasser? Ein Entenkopf ? #c Da das Tier immer wieder schnur nehmen Konto und richtig Power hatte, dachte ich, dass da dennoch irgendwo ein Karpfen mit dran hängt. Aber es war nur die Ente, die sich in der Brust gehakt hatte und daher richtig abgehen konnte. Man hat die gezogen.. Um 5 Uhr dann der nächste Run.. Aber leider war beim Anhieb nichts mehr dran. Ich hatte mich schon sooo gefreut weil es so ein schöner Run war. Um 6 Uhr dann noch ein kleiner Satzer, der direkt wieder ins Wasser durfte. Am Freitag zieh ich wieder ans Wasser und hoffe den ein oder anderen Biss verwerten zu können.

Ente gut, alles gut


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> von mir auch wieder was.
> Gruß Udo



Geiler Schuppi!!!
Die Form erinnert mich an einen unserer "Vereinsfische" wir nennen ihn wegen der Kopfform "Pit-Bull"

Petri!!


----------



## makki (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich konnte heute morgen um ca. 05:30 uhr meinen ersten karpfen dieses jahr fangen.

perfekt. 2. session dieses jahr an einem mir unbekannten see. gefangen auf maiskette.

lg
makki


----------



## makki (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nachtrag: der schuppi (männchen) hatte 18 pfund und hatte noch nicht abgelaicht.


----------



## Rheinpirat88 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wird er wohl auch nie  

Petri Heil


----------



## Lil Torres (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri leute!!



Rheinpirat88 schrieb:


> Wird er wohl auch nie
> 
> Petri Heil



und warum nicht?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischie01 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> und warum nicht?? |kopfkrat






#q#q#q 


Hammer 

....



Auch ein Dickes Petri von mir in die Runde


----------



## Lil Torres (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Fischie01 schrieb:


> #q#q#q
> 
> 
> Hammer
> ...



mal ganz ruhig kollege...

muss ich einen fisch unbedingt entnehmen, um festzustellen das er männlich ist und noch nicht abgelaicht hat??

oder hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst?? #c


----------



## minne6 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich glaube Fischi01 meint das Männchen nicht ablaichen können oder ? Sie geben nur die Milch über den Laich.

Laut Fisch und Fang Wiki wird das Ablaichen aber auf den kompletten Vorgang beider Parteien definiert.
"
Ablaichen
Fortpflanzungsvorgang bei Fischen. Das Weibchen (Rogner) gibt seine Eier ab, die vom Männchen (Milchner) befruchtet werden. Ablaichen bezeichnet die Abgabe der Eier beziehungsweise der Milch. Die befruchteten Eier nennt man Laich."

Wenn ich mich irre, dann berichtigt mich bitte. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass einige denken das der Fisch tot ist und deshalb nicht mehr Ablaichen kann. Auf dem Foto sieht es nämlich so aus, als ob er einen aufm Kopp bekommen hat.


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



minne6 schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass einige denken das der Fisch tot ist und deshalb nicht mehr Ablaichen kann. Auf dem Foto sieht es nämlich so aus, als ob er einen aufm Kopp bekommen hat.



ok, das habe ich auf den ersten blick nicht erkennen können!!

das sollte aber trotzdem kein hundertprozentiges indiz dafür sein, dass der fisch auch entnommen wurde. aber das ist auch völlig egal... 

der fänger hat sich nicht dazu geäußert, und das muss er auch nicht!!

nur finde ich diesen kommentar, wie ihn "Rheinpirat88" abgegeben hat, völlig unnötig...


----------



## minne6 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mit den unnötigen Kommentar gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Es kann auch sein, das er wieder schwimmt. Ich möchte keinen Verurteilen, der einen Fisch mitnimmt. Gesetzlich ist man ja schließlich dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## Rheinpirat88 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich habe damit doch gar nicht die Entnahme gemeint ^^ Sondern einfach, wenn du ihn Männchen nennst, dass das für mich nicht ablaichen ist ^^.

Laich haben für mich nur die Rogner. 

Wollte nicht, dass du dich angegriffen fühlst =)


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich bin heut Abend vorfüttern an meinem Hausgewässer. 
Am Wochenende bin ich dann für 2 Nächte, also von Freitag - Sonntag draußen. Mal schauen was so geht, ich hoffe unsere Karpfen haben schon gelaicht. Werde eine Rute vor einer fast untergegangenen Tanne und eine im Schilf ablegen ( das ist son schilffreies Loch ). 
Ich hoffe das da was geht !


----------



## Fischie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Fischi01 meint das Männchen nicht ablaichen können oder ? Sie geben nur die Milch über den Laich.


 

DANKE Genau das meinte ich  war nur nen Späßgen, 


Lg

alex


----------



## makki (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
bei mir läufts jetzt ziemlich rund.
dienstag: 00:30: vollrun. leider zu spät an die rute gekommen. der fisch ist schon ins holz geflüchtet und hat sich befreien können.
01:00: zögerlicher biss. ergebnis: schuppenkarpfen mit 7 pfund.
04:30: vollrun. harter drill. ergebnis: mein neuer PB:m (ich weiß einige werden jetzt lachen, aber ich bin ja auch erst 14) ein spiegelkarpfen/ lederkarpfen mit 24,5 pfund.

mir hats sehr viel spaß gemacht.
lg
makki


----------



## minne6 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch zum PB. 24 Pfund ist doch Top! Einige lachen immer drüber, weil die leute Gewässer haben in denen fast ausschließlich Karpfen ab 20 Pfund gefangen werden. Ich wurde hier auch schon von einigen belächelt, da ich ne Zeit lang nur Satzer gefangen habe.. Aber viele Vereine und Seen haben halt nur kleine drin, da die Fische oft mitgenommen werden. Da haben unsere Freunde oft keine Chance zu wachsen.


----------



## pfefferladen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



makki schrieb:


> hi,
> bei mir läufts jetzt ziemlich rund.
> dienstag: 00:30: vollrun. leider zu spät an die rute gekommen. der fisch ist schon ins holz geflüchtet und hat sich befreien können.
> 01:00: zögerlicher biss. ergebnis: schuppenkarpfen mit 7 pfund.
> ...



Erstmal dickes Petri. |supergri

Warum soll jemand lachen.?? #d

Beim Angeln gehts nicht darum PB´s aufzustellen. #d

Immer locker weitermachen.


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Erstmal dickes Petri. |supergri
> 
> Warum soll jemand lachen.?? #d
> 
> ...



meine meinung!! #6

auch von mir ein fettes petri zum neuen pb, schöner fisch!! #h


----------



## Hechtmen71 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo!!! Petri@ All

vom letzten Samstag 
Ein anruf von meinen Kumpel Jens,er fragte mich,ob wir einen kleinen Ansitz auf Karpfen starten wollen. Gesagt und getan! Und schon ging es los! Die Ruten haben wir mit Schwimmbrot ausgelegt, da die Karpfen an der Oberfläche sehr aktiv waren. Nach kurzer Zeit bekamm ich auch schon den ersten der Biss eines Karpfen mit 70cm.






Und Jens hat noch ein drauf gelegt mit 80 cm






dann haben wir beschlossen den Tag zubeenden, Beim einpacken unserer Sachen bekam ich dann noch ein Biss,ein Karpfen auch wieder mit 70 cm






War ein schöner Angeltag mit schönen Fischen


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> War ein schöner Angeltag mit schönen Fischen



Da hast du recht schöne Fische, Petri! 

mfG Pauli


----------



## karpfenmick (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo bei uns geht es auch ab. Die Karpfen haben bei uns schon vor 3 Wochen ihr Laichspektakel veranstaltet. Dickes Petri allen anderen schöne Fische sind dabei.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Brucky86 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

war gestern für ein paar Stunden am Wasser und hab in den ersten 2 Stunden gleich 2 schöne Schuppis landen können! 

anbei die Bilder


----------



## makki (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
heute morgen so gegen 5 uhr hab ich noch einen kleinen schuppenkarpfen mit geschätzen 4 pfund gefangen. der durfte allerdings ohne ein foto sofort weiterschwimmen.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Neuling Angler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo, dickes Petri an alle 

morgen gehts bei mir wieder los, Bericht mit ein paar Bildern wird hoffentlich folgen 

Lg Daniel


----------



## makki (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich fahr morgen auch noch mal raus :q mit meinem neffen raus. hoffentlich geht da noch was. wenn ja schreibe ich das dann natürlich und setze auch paar bilder rein.
lg
makki :vik:


----------



## Ralle2609 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so will ich das hören alle aktiv am see ^^

wir fahren morgen auch vielleicht raus aber nur an ein vereinsgewässer da ist kein guter besatz aber trotzdem immer gut am wasser...

in zwei wochen gehtz endlich mal auf einen trip über das ganze we #:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## CarpDream (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nächste Wochenende gehts nach Bayern  
Und am 13 Juni gehts 4 Tage auch dort hin  

Werde darüber berichten was abging.


----------



## Brucky86 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Nächste Wochenende gehts nach Bayern
> Und am 13 Juni gehts 4 Tage auch dort hin
> 
> Werde darüber berichten was abging.


 

wo gehts denn genau hin in  Bayern?

gruß


----------



## Kevin B. (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hab mal ne frage 
wie tief stehen die karpfen so bei euch? immer noch im "flachen"?
grüße Kevin


----------



## makki (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so,
partikel sind gekocht und die angelsachen im auto verstaut. 
gelich gehts raus. berichte dann.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Ralle2609 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

denn mal viel glück makki ich muss noch ne nacht warten =(

ja bei uns stehen sie noch um flachen... teilweise sogar nichtmal 70cm das sind die hotspots...aber das ist von gewässer zu gewässer unterscheidlich


----------



## cipro2003 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen
Ich komme auch gerade wieder vom Wasser nach Hause und 
konnte 3 Runs verbuchen und 2 Fische davon
auch landen!
Petri den anderen Fängern!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

glückwunsch! schöne fische.... da gefangen wonach es aussieht?:q
ich bin heut nacht draußen


----------



## makki (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
bei mir gings wieder rund. insgesamt hatten wir ca. 8 bisse,
konnten davon aber nur 2 fische landen. ich musste feststellen, dass es an der schlauch suf dem hakenschenkel lag. als ich den dann abmachte, hakte mein kollege sofort den fisch. 
der erste hat 17 pfund und der zweite hatte 13 pfund.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Zander Janky (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@makki

dickes Petri Heil #h

MfG


----------



## lsski (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich wollte meine Unterwasserkammera mal ausprobieren.
Hatter einen Karpfen ohne anfüttern in 10 Minuten am Band.
Danach noch ein Brassen.
Auch ohne große gegenwehr.

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/6498/momentaufnahme111052011.png

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/3163/momentaufnahme411052011.png



http://img849.*ih.us/img849/5615/momentaufnahme211052011.png


----------



## barschkönig (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gute Fotos:vik:


----------



## Miracle Man (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hmmm... Das macht Lust 
Mal sehen, wann ich das erste Mal so ein Foto hier präsentieren kann.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ey alter Cipro 
Ich will dein Gewässer haben ! 
Wenn ich hier solche Fische hätte ...
Bei mir ging nur Kleinzeug, daher habe ich auch keine Fotos gemacht.


----------



## cipro2003 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ey alter Cipro:q
> 
> Bitte?Was heißten hier alter???
> Die Jugend von heute#d


----------



## Ralle2609 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ausnahmen ebstätigen die regel 

sieht aber echt nach idylle bei dir da aus, oder angelst du im regenwald ? 

und dann noch sowelche schätze als belohnung da kommt freude auf


----------



## minne6 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich komme auch gerade wieder vom Wasser nach Hause und
> konnte 3 Runs verbuchen und 2 Fische davon
> auch landen!
> ...



Schöne Fische! Wie schwer waren die? Man kann es auf den Fotos so schlecht einschätzen ^^ .


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich meld mich auch zurück....
keine karpfen. "nur" brassenbomber:q vier stück von zweimal 5-6pfund (geschätzt), 8 pfund und 10pfund (gewogen)
besser als nix.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri euch erstmal, 

dieses we gings nach baden-würtemberg  um mit nem bordy gemeinsam zum fischen.


am gewässer angekommen, kam boot ,echo zum einsatzt, das echo zeigte nix gutes 3m vom ufer 5m tief sonst 7m.

also wurde auf die andere seite gepadelt ca150m,endlich wasser tiefen von 1-3m.


die erste wurde auf 7,5m abgelegt
 mit einem proline cocousnus pop up

 die 2 auf 3m und 150m distanz mit tigernüssen.



der erste fisch ging auf proline,in 7,50 tiefe













dieser hier ging dismal mal  auf tigernüsse





und auch dieser konnte den tigers nicht wieder stehn







nächstes we gehts nur mal ne nacht raus,an meinen verkrauteten see


----------



## angelverrückter96 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ganz dickes Petri #6

vor allem der Stör ist sehr geil


----------



## minne6 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte am letzen Freitag und heute auch noch ein paar unserer Freunde zum Landgang überreden #6


----------



## marcus7 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja Petri!#6
Super hübsche Fische


----------



## barschkönig (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gute Fischchens:m


----------



## Pat 79 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus an alle,
da waren ja schon einige schöne Fischies dabei. Petri dafür !

Nachdem bei mir es in letzter Zeit noch nicht ganz anlaufen will, nur kleinere Spiegler bis 5kg, konnte ich dann am Samstag einen schönen 95er Graser mit 13kg überlisten. 
Das ganze mit Schwimmbrot und 25er Mono. Konnte ihn zum Glück vom Kraut das in dem Gewässer reichlich vorkommt fernhalten.


----------



## noob4ever (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich wollte meine Unterwasserkammera mal ausprobieren.
> Hatter einen Karpfen ohne anfüttern in 10 Minuten am Band.
> Danach noch ein Brassen.
> Auch ohne große gegenwehr.
> ...


schöne bilder


----------



## me_fo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich konnte heute Vormittag 2 Spiegler verhaften. Keine Großen, der erste hatte 5,3 Kg und der zweite 7,4 Kg.

Die Nacht zuvor ging gar nichts!?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## dattelncarphunter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

gibt mir mal nen tipppppppppppp  . wie stell ich mein foto hier rein ? schreiben klapt ja bloß wie stell ich nen foto hier rein aaahhhhhhh


----------



## scratchy1912 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich konnte auch zuschlagen un hatte wahre Sternstunden am Wasser... mehr unter 


Klickt euch mal rein es lohnt sich 

PS: Ich bekomme hier die Bilder nicht rein, deswegen der Link


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Berichte und auch sehr geile Fische scratchy #6
Hut ab !


----------



## scratchy1912 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

danke


----------



## DerSimon (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

16 Zecken |kopfkrat Schläfst du im hohen Gras oder wie schafft man das?


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt , ich meine ich hatte auch schon viele Zecken aber noch nie so viele auf einmal |uhoh:


----------



## scratchy1912 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja schöne ********, und beim Fischen habe ich mir schon mehrere abgemacht oder vom Pullover geschnipst....

VG Marcel


----------



## makki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich habe mich gerade eben dazu entschlossen, diese nacht noch ma raus zu fahren. d.h so von 18:30 bis 06:15. es geht natürlich wieder an meinen see.
hoffentlich geht da was. wenn dann stell ich das natürlich hier rein.
lg und viel erfolg
makki


----------



## makki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
in der nacht haben wir zwei karpfen gefangen. der eine hatte so ca. 3-4 pfund un der andere 6 pfund bei 80 cm. und das trotz südostwind.
naja gleich gehts wieder raus. nur noch schnell mais kochen.
lg
makki


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

6 Pfund bei 80cm? Haut da was nicht hin oder irre ich mich;+


----------



## Pat 79 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Vielleicht ein Mischling aus Karpfen und Aal  :q


Mal im Ernst, kommt mir auch etwas seltsam vor, selbst ein 80er Graser hat normalerweise mehr als 3kg.
Evtl. nur ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich bin auch vom 2.5 bis 5.5.11 draußen 
diesmal an der weser  mal gucken was geht


----------



## Pat 79 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Du planst aber schon lange vorrauss.    hehe  :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

6 pf haben bei mir gerade mal die 60cm Satzer !


----------



## barschkönig (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> 6 pf haben bei mir gerade mal die 60cm Satzer !


 
Selbst das ist noch abgemagert, 60cm haben im Schnitt um die 8 - 10pf und dickere fische auch 12, aber 80cm könnte ein gewicht von 16 - 26 pf haben aber 6 pf niemals.


----------



## pfefferladen (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

morgen gehts nach Frankreich zum Fischen.  :vik:


----------



## makki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

sorry ich hab mich wirklich vertippt. die hatte 6kg, d.h 12 pfund und 80 cm. trotzdem sah die extrem lang aus.
und es war ein weibchen!!! die erste in diesem jahr und abgelaicht hat sie auch schon wies aussieht. also jetzt fressen auch die weibchen.
lg
makki


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja das dacht ich mir schon das du dich vertippt hast, allerdings sind selbst die 6kg für ein 80cm Karpfen seeehr mager. Hast denn mal ein Bild, mich würde echt mal interessieren wie der aussieht bei den Maßen...
mfg Pauli #6


----------



## makki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich stell jetzt einfach mal das bild rein.


----------



## Brucky86 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War heut von 06:00 - 11:30 am See und hab 2 Karpfen auf die Matte legen können!

Bilder folgen 

gruß und dickes Petri


----------



## Lil Torres (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi leute,

meine sachen sind schon gepackt, morgen nach der arbeit geht es für eine nacht raus.

ich werde euch am sonntag berichten...

bis dahin, tight lines!! #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so war kurtz ne nacht am wasser, konnte 3 carps fangen.

mein platzt ist jetzt auf 5m2 kraut frei,jeden tag wurden 5kg mais gefüttert.

in 2 wochen werde ich wieder angreifen an dem pool


----------



## makki (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich war für die nacht auch mal wieder drausen.
allerdings verlief die session anders, als ich sie mir vorgestellt habe.
erster run: 10 sek. kontakt. ausgeschlitzt
zweiter run: 10 sek. kontakt. fisch setzt sich fest. schnurbruch.
drittier run: 10 sek. kontakt. ausgeschlitzt.
keine ahnung warum, aber war trotzdem schön.
lg
makki


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

makki@ würde ich mal das rig anschauen


----------



## barschkönig (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde Mittwoch über Männertag wieder am Wasser sein also von Mittwoch bis Samstag mal sehen was läuft.


----------



## makki (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Carphunter2401 :
am rig kanns eigentlich nicht liegen. mit dem rig hab ich schon an die 10 fische an diesem see gefangen. ich glaub die haben einfach nur träge gefressen.
lg
makki


----------



## barschkönig (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



michael14 schrieb:


> Edit Ralle 24. Sollte Schleichwerbung sein, ist schief gegangen


 
Was soll das?


----------



## dattelncarphunter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so butter bei den fischen habe letzte nacht wieder nen guten fisch auf die matte legen können und will euch daran teil haben lassen. probelm weiß nicht wie ich das foto von meinem destop hier rein bekommen

tipp antwort???


----------



## Neuling Angler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

24 Pfund von letzter Woche 

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## dattelncarphunter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*






    graser  118 cm und 20,5 kg beim storken mit schwimmbrot


----------



## firefox (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> graser  118 cm und 20,5 kg beim storken mit schwimmbrot



Petri zum fetten Graser!!!
Was ist denn storken??? Meinst du vielleicht stalken?:q


----------



## dattelncarphunter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja klar mein ich das danke
aber nein habe ihn so lange belästigt und verfolgt bis ich ihn endlich hatte.
will ja das foto einstellen weiß bolß nicht wie das geht da bei grafik einfügen was von http steht


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger, wir waren am Wochenende auch draußen und es hat sich wieder mal gelohnt den Toten Gaul namens "Vereinssee" zu reiten.

Wir haben 4 Karpfen gefangen zwischen 18 und 35 Pfund.

Hier meiner mit 35 Pfund. #6


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri an alle fänger! schöne fische!#6
konnte auch freitag morgen und heute morgen je einen erwischen. beide pünktlich um halb 6 auf dem selben platz! hab ich sie wohl beim frühstück gestört:q


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich bin wieder zurück von meiner one night session und habe geblankt.

mein kumpel war erfolgreicher, und wie...

er konnte in der nacht einen schönen 43er auf die matte legen. endlich, nach langem warten... sein erster 40er!! die freude darüber war riesengroß, und so kann ich auch verschmerzen, dass bei mir dieses mal nichts lief.

und geteilte freude ist eben doppelte freude!! :vik:

an alle anderen, petri!!


----------



## dattelncarphunter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

aaXCXA


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> aaXCXA



Was ist denn mit dir los ? #d

Sehr starke Fische Steffen90 #6
An alle anderen Tight Lines !
Ich bin diesen Mittwoch wieder für 3 Nächte am Wasser,
hoffe das was geht.


----------



## me_fo (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin!

Mein Spiegler von heute morgen hat gekämpft wie ein großer, ich hatte mir schon Hoffnungen gemacht auf jenseits der 20 Pfund.

Dann waren es aber nur 6,75 Kg, die aber jede Menge Spaß gemacht haben.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

moin war letzte nacht wieder am kanal
ein 16 pfd schuppi und nen 24 pfd spiegler
checks nur leider immer noch nicht wie ich die bilder hier rein bekomm


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> moin war letzte nacht wieder am kanal
> ein 16 pfd schuppi und nen 24 pfd spiegler
> checks nur leider immer noch nicht wie ich die bilder hier rein bekomm



Du schreibst ganz normal eine Antwort. Bevor Du die absendest scrollst Du etwas nach unten und findest den Button
"Anhänge verwalten". Klick drauf und es öffnet sich ein Untermenue mit dem Du Bilder von Deiner Festplatte hochladen kannst. Die werden dann in Deine Antwort eingefügt.

Alternativ geht das auch hiermit:

http://picr.de/

Das ist selbsterklärend.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so jetzt aber mal nen paarbilder der letzten sessions


----------



## makki (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
starke fische sind da rausgekommen.
ich fahr heute mittag mit meinem kollegen auch noch ma raus für so ca. 14 std.:m ma gucken was geht. hoffentlich regnet es nicht beim aufbauen, aber egal. was man nicht alles für sein hobby durchmacht.
lg
makki


----------



## makki (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

was sind eure erfahrungen bei regen?


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich fahr später wieder ans wasser dann werde ich es sehen
aber sollte hier auch nicht  das thema sein


----------



## feeder67 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@dattelncarphunter schöne karpfen hast du gefangen.
petri joachim


----------



## Neuling Angler (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@makki : meine erfahrungen mit dem regen sind eig recht gut.Ich habe nach einem Regenschauer schon oft ein paar Fische fangen können


----------



## makki (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
tatsächlich gestern nach dem regen haben wir einen kleinen karpfen so um die 3 pfund fangen können. danach noch einen fallbiss aber der war sofort wieder ab.
morgen gehts wahrscheinlcih wieder raus.
lg
makki


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

regen geht wohl , ich habe nur sehr sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit jeglichen stärkeren winden gemacht ob nun ost west süd oder schlag mich tot alles mist wenn man mehr als 4 windstärken hat#c


----------



## dattelncarphunter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

okay fangen wir mal an. der regen war mal wieder der bringer. leider habe ich die ersten zwei fische heute nacht im kraut verlohren. ein fisch konnte ich sehen und denke hatte so an die 25 pfd. schade . dann hatte ich das vergnügen nen krüppel 15 pfd spiegler zu fangen . um 10 uhr habe ich dann zusammengepackt und hörte ein geiles piepsen. vollrun.

nach nem guten drill landete ich nen guten fisch von 31pfd.

so hier die bilder! koch schnell  nen bissel mais ab und pack noch boilies ein. ab ans wasser bericht kommt morgen:m


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri datteln ! schöne brocken die du da immer so ziehst freut mich für dich


----------



## feeder67 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@dattelcarphunter na das hat sich ja wieder gelohnt.schade das du zwei verloren hast.petri joachim


----------



## dattelncarphunter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

moin ja wie ist es gelaufen gesten und heute nacht.
die sonne schien und um 17.30 bis der erste mit 14 pfd . nicht groß aber dafür nen schöner sommerfisch. heute nacht um drei fing ich dann noch nen schönen (fast zeilenkarpfen) von 20pfd.drei stunden später habe ich leider nen guten fisch im kraut verlohren. dafür kam aber noch nen schönes schiff mit nem klasse namen vorbei

hier die  pics


----------



## makki (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
heute abend gehts wieder raus bei mir bis vorraussichtlich samstag mittag, zwischendurch muss ich abends kurz nach hause. mal gucken was da noch geht. bedingungen sind ja nicht die besten: NORDOSTWIND!!! grausam. aber mal gucken.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## feeder67 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@dattelncarphunter du hast ja wieder ganz schön zugelangt.petri joachim


----------



## dattelncarphunter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

danke werde mich die tage mal bei dir melden.
habe gerade noch rasch 5 kg fischboilies abgreollt und dann gehts von morgen biss sonntag wieder an den kanal bericht kommt.  bis da hin an alle dicke fisch und good luck


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen. 
Ich habe heute zum Herrentag mal meine Spinnrute zu Hause gelassen und gegen meine Karpfenrute getauscht. Ergebnis war ein schöner Spiegler aus meinem Hausfluss, der Saale.




#h


----------



## me_fo (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Man man, schöne Fische sind da wieder raus gekommen! Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!

Von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag lief bei mir gar nichts. Der See war hoffnungslos überlaufen und immer wieder kamen welche um Ihre Plätze zu füttern. Die Fische haben sich bestimmt in sichere Zonen zurück gezogen, um nicht von dem Futter eingegraben zu werden. #c
Samstag gehts wieder los und dann schaun wir mal.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## makki (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
heute morgen haben wir wieder zugeschlagen!
der erste hat knappe 12 pfund und der zweite knappe 14 pfund.
lg
makki:m


----------



## Der vom Dorf (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

mahlzeit

hier eine fangmeldung vom 01.06.11 20:45 uhr

nach ca. 1 stunde am wasser sollte es dann endlich soweit sein der 1 karpfen nach fast 2 jahren intensiv karpfenangeln.

grasskarpfen 97cm und 24pfd schwer auf knoblauch pop up:vik:


----------



## voller stiffel (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gratuliere zum ersten Graser
            |schild-g 
Oder esten Karpfen überhaupt?


----------



## Pauli1990 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch zum Graser! Aber 2 Jahre intensives Karpfenfischen ohne Erfolg? Da lief aber was ziemlich verkehrt, oder woran lag es? 

Petri !


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

morgen geht es von 18:00 Uhr - 7.00 Uhr raus ! 
bericht kommt


----------



## makki (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
wir haben diese letzte session leider geblankt. konnetn einen aussteiger und einen fehlbiss verzeichnen. aber heute morgen so gegen 07:30 ging es in den seereosen voll ab. vielleicht waren das laichende karpfen vielleicht aber auch raubende hechte.
lg
makki


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei uns lief bisher noch nicht viel...
Sind jetzt schon ein paar Nächte da aber die Satzer ärgern uns sehr.
Hoffen die letzte Nacht noch einen Guten ziehen zu können.. 
Wünscht mir und Barschkönig Glück !


----------



## Der vom Dorf (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Graser! Aber 2 Jahre intensives Karpfenfischen ohne Erfolg? Da lief aber was ziemlich verkehrt, oder woran lag es?
> 
> Petri !


 

gute frage woran es lag hoffe bleibt nicht der letzte karpfen


----------



## Brucky86 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die Bilder kommen zwar reichlich spät, aber immerhin besser als garnicht ;-)

Gruß Brucky


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin auch wieder da 

haben einen kleinen karpfen auf Maiskette gefangen, einen guten Wels von 1.40m und 30 kg auf Halibut Boilie 20mm und 2 Störe auf Scoberry Boilie


----------



## barschkönig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war von Mittwoch bis heute draußen und konnte ein 10 pfünder viele satzer und gestern Abend meinen ersten Graser überhaupt landen:vik: 85cm bei 16 pfund:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So hier der Graser:


----------



## voller stiffel (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri

Schöner Graser,mögen sie noch größer und schwerer werden.

Weiter so#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ertsmal petri an alle#6.

war von mittwoch bis heute am wasser,gefangen hab ich ca 20 karpfen, auf boilie lief nix egal welcher geschmack.

also musste ein plan her, gefischt wurde mit 2hartmais körnern und fluo pop mais und siehe da ich fing fische.











hier mal mein platzt


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Carphunter2401 
genau so wie bei uns 
die karpfen wollten nur mais ! 
und auf boilie haben wir nur ein wels und 2 störe gefangen !


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri leute, schöne fische dabei!! #6

ich war auch wieder erfolgreich...


----------



## Nico HB (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hy

Auch ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt zum fischen.
Ergebnis ist ein 35Pfund schwerer Spiegler gewesen, welcher gleichzeitig mein neuer PB ist :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Von Safety Clips Rigs auf Inline Rigs gewäckselt und jetzt kanns raus gehen ! 

gefischt wird mit einer rute auf drei hartmaiskörner+ein fake maiskorn und mit der anderen rute auf scoberry boilie von successful baits 
wen auf scoberry nix geht werde ich auf white halibut ebenfalls von successful baits wäckseln 

mal gucken was geht


----------



## Erik_D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Karpfenangler97: Und nicht vergessen: Duden einpacken....


----------



## Pauli1990 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

|good:  :q


----------



## YdeeS (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Karpfenangler97 schrieb:


> Von Safety Clips Rigs auf Inline Rigs gewäckselt und jetzt kanns raus gehen !
> 
> gefischt wird mit einer rute auf drei hartmaiskörner+ein fake maiskorn und mit der anderen rute auf scoberry boilie von successful baits
> wen auf scoberry nix geht werde ich auf white halibut ebenfalls von successful baits wäckseln
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass die beiden Boilies auf exakt dem gleichen Mix basieren. Der einzige Unterschied, sind die Pellets und der Flavour, ich glaube kaum das du damit den gewünschten Unterschied erzielst.


----------



## cipro2003 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@YdeeS

Zur Not kann er ja nochmal die Boilies wäckseln


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin wieder da und habe nur ein kleinen karpfen von 1,5 kg gefangen auf mais


----------



## Brucky86 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern und vorgestern jeweils für 3 std am Wasser und konnte 3 Karpfen zum Landgang überreden 

anbei die Bilder


----------



## makki (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich hab die letzte nacht leider geblankt.#c
aber trotzdem war es eine schöne seesion. ich glaub es lag am ostwind.
naja von freitag auf samstag gehts dann wieder raus. mit den neuen swingern.
ma gucken ob ich auch in meinem 16. lebensjahr so schöne stunden am wasser haben werde.:l
lg
makki:m


----------



## barschkönig (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde Pfingsten wieder losziehen, ich hoffe es läuft wieder was|supergri


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ein graser mit 5kg auf eine hartmaiskette. 
drei karpfen, einen auf 12mm erdbeer pop up boilie, den anderen auf scoberry boilie und den letzten auf die hartmaiskette. 
1.karpfen = 6 kg 
2.karpfen = 7,5kg 
3.karpfen = 4 kg


----------



## Neuling Angler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Von Freitag bis Montag gehts bei mir auch wieder los, und hoffentlich mit Erfolg  Bericht wird auch folgen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## makki (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
morgen starten wir die *NACHGEBURTSTAGSFEIER-EINE NACHT-SESSION!!!*
hoffentlich geht da was.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

morgen gehts bis montag an die weser ! 

gefischt wird mit Hartmais und Scoberry Boilie ! 

bericht kommt !


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Letzte Nacht etwas Beifang beim Schleienangeln. Macht aber nix - werden geräuchert.
Der grösste ca. 70cm.






Click this bar to view the small image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## heidsch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht etwas Beifang beim Schleienangeln. Macht aber nix - werden geräuchert.
> Der grösste ca. 70cm.
> 
> 
> ...




Petri Tinca #6 ... lass es dir schmecken!

Die "halbstarken" Karpfen müssen alle raus. Gibt eh genug davon!


MfG heidsch


----------



## Brucky86 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

In 3 Stunden gehts los für eine Nacht 

Gruß


----------



## Harry84 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

zunächst einmal wünsche ich allen, bereits Erfolgreichen dieses Jahr, ein dickes Petri! Es sind ja schon viele schöne Fische gefangen worden.

Wer meinen letzten Bericht hier gelesen hat, wird von diesem hoffentlich nicht allzu enttäuscht sein, denn um es mal vorweg zu nehmen, es war eine verdammt ruhige Zeit am Wasser, im Vergleich zu meiner letzten längeren Session im August. Jedoch sollten Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit am Ende doch noch belohnt werden…

Geplant war eine Woche fischen am selben See, wie beim letzten Mal. Bis ich allerdings von Freunden erfuhr, dass, wie an vielen anderen Gewässern der Region, der Wasserstand enorm hoch ist. Dazu kam noch die kurzfristige Absage dreier(!) Kumpels. Bei einem Treffen mit einem alten Angelfreund konnte ich dann aber ein neues interessantes Gewässer kennenlernen, in dem ich bis dahin noch nie gefischt hatte.  Die ehemalige Kiesgrube wurde schon viele Jahre mit Karpfen besetzt und der Angeldruck hält sich auf Grund der Unbekanntheit in Grenzen. Dazu kam, dass ein Boot, welches sehr viel Platz in der „Familienkutsche“ (immer noch A3) weggenommen hätte, nicht unbedingt Vorraussetzung zum erfolgreichen fischen war und eigentlich an diesem Gewässer ohnehin verboten war. Futter wurde kurzfristig wieder bei Imperial Baits geordert, 16er/20er Murmeln, Half‘n‘Half, Stickmix (Explosive Stickmix) und Pellets. Beim erfolglosen Anangeln der ehemaligen Vereinskollegen konnte ich das Gewässer zum ersten mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Als dann beim rumpirschen noch die ersten Karpfen gesichtet wurden, stand die Entscheidung fest...die schnappe ich mir! Bei einer späteren, abenteuerlichen  Umrundung des Sees (Steilufer hochkraxeln, über verschlammte Felder waten, durchs Buschwerk marschieren, etc. ) begutachtete ich potentielle Stellen und entschied mich für eine ruhige Nische im Schilfgürtel. Das Ufer der letzten Jahre stand hier unter Wasser und es roch förmlich nach Carps… Also rein mit den Leckerlies.

Mehr als einmal vorfüttern war leider nicht drin, zwei Tage später hieß es Zelt aufschlagen und für die kommenden 7 Tage häuslich einrichten. Die Wettervorhersage hatte ich genauestens studiert und nichts deutete diesmal auf einen Temperatursturz oder ähnliche unbeliebte „Immer Wenn Ich Angeln Gehe“-Phänomene hin. Im Gegenteil - der Wind sollte die kommenden Tage beständig aus Südost wehen (direkt auf meine Stelle) und ein Hoch mit leichter Bewölkung bis strahlenden Sonnenschein kündigte bestes Osterwetter an. 
Am ersten Tag wurde alles aufgebaut und die Ruten platziert. Eine direkt an der äußeren Schilfkante, ungefähr 5 m vom Ufer entfernt in ca. 3m Tiefe, quasi direkt neben dem ersten Schilfstängel. Die andere landete  bei 6m Wassertiefe, etwas hinter dem Schilf. Von nun an fütterte ich jeden Abend einen Mix aus den bereits genannten Boilis, Pellets, Stickmix und einer Dose Mais oder anderen Partikeln.

Der erste Besucher war eine ganz ordentliche Ringelnatter, die es sich zwischen den gekühlten Getränken gemütlich gemacht hatte. 







Bis auf wenige vereinzelte Fische, die ich in der Ferne rollen hörte, blieben aber die Bissanzeiger in der ersten Nacht ruhig. Für den zweiten Tag hatte sich ein Freund angekündigt. Aber auch die zwei zusätzlichen Boiliruten änderten nix an der Ruhe. So konnte man sich alte Angelgeschichten erzählen und gemütlich in der Vergangenheit schwelgen.







Der warme Wind peitschte auf das Ufer und die Fische zogen durchs Schilf. Aber es schien sich noch keiner, außer den Enten, für meine Köder zu interessieren. Jeden Morgen machte ich mich auf zu einer Erhöhung, von der aus man den kompletten See überblicken konnte. Davor lag ein großes Schilffeld, in dem sich Tag für Tag unsere Lieblinge tummelten. Aber von Laichspiel oder ähnlichem war nichts zu sehen. Alle trieben einfach faul in der Sonne durchs Schilf. Diesmal hatte ich keine 2 Wochen Zeit mich auf die Gegebenheiten einzustellen. Die Hälfte der Session war bereits rum als langsam aber sicher Zweifel aufkam. Neuer Spot? Single Hook Bait mit Fluo Pop Up im Nirgendwo platzieren? Oder sogar Moven? Nee! Ich blieb stur und ein Freund machte mir Mut:“Wirst schon sehen, mit dem Tief kommen die Fische…“. Sollte mir eine Wetteränderung doch noch Fische bescheren? Für den Nachmittag hatte sich wiedermal Besuch aus der Zivilisation angekündigt. Schön, wenn man bei seinem Hobby so tolle Unterstützung durch seine Familie erfahren kann. Denn ohne viel Aufwand, Zeit und vor allem einen verständnisvollen Partner wäre all dies nicht möglich. So kam es dass mein Sohn (10 Monate alt) mit Hilfe seiner Oma für die ersten Piepser am ach so interessanten Bissanzeiger sorgte...aber schnell hatte ich erkannt, dass es leider nicht der erhoffte Run war. Weiter vertieft ins Rig-basteln war ich mir fast sicher, das der, nur Sekunden darauf folgende Dauerton sicherlich ebenfalls durch meinen Kleinen verursacht wurde. Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass der Swinger bereits hoch und runter wippte, vom raschen Schnurabzug des gehakten Fisches...Biss! Bei Tageslicht! Ich weiß nicht mehr wann mir das zuletzt passiert war. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich bisher fast ausschließlich Nachts gefangen habe. Jedenfalls konnte ich mein Glück kaum glauben, doch noch zu einem Fisch zu kommen. Am Ende des Drills konnte ich einen schönen Spiegler über die Maschen ziehen und mein Sohn, der Glücksbringer, kam gleich zu seinem zweiten Fischkontakt.







In der ersten bewölkten und nebligen Nacht schienen die Bewohner des Sees und der Umgebung einfach nicht zur Ruhe zu kommen. Und voller Spannung konnte ich von meiner Liege aus beobachten wie sich die Rüssler über meinen Futterplatz hermachten. Immer wenn sich mein Adrenalinspiegel kurz gesenkt hatte und ich fast wieder bereit war mich hinzulegen, wurde ich wieder, vom freudigen Rollen eines fressenden Karpfens, direkt über meinem Spot, nach oben gerissen. Die Spannung wuchs ins Unermessliche. Aber erst früh halb 5 kam endlich der ersehnte Run. Völlig übermüdet, da mich allerhand Getier, Geraschel und rollende Fische die halbe Nacht wach hielten, rannte ich zur Rute und nahm Kontakt zum Fisch auf. Dieser hatte bereits ordentlich Weg gemacht und war nun auch kaum noch um den Schilfgürtel herum in eine freie Stelle zu manövrieren.  Mit Glück war es mir gelungen, den entkräfteten Fisch möglichst nah am Ufer im Schilf festzusetzen. Daraufhin versuchte ich mit Wathose (eigentlich sinnlos, da Steilufer ;-) ) und Kescherstock den Fisch nach und nach vom Schilf zu befreien und Stück für Stück über den Kescher zu führen. Es dauerte etwa eine halbe Stunde bis ich einen ebenfalls völlig erschöpften, sehr kompakten, aber schönen Spiegler (hübsche Perlschuppen am Schwanz…) im Netz vor mir hatte. Yeeeaaahhh!!! Allein dafür hatte sich dieser Trip in meinen Augen schon gelohnt!







Ich habe in dieser Woche einige Angler kommen und gehen sehen. Tips konnten mir die wenigsten geben, da sie alle selber erfolglos blieben. Aber in einem waren sich alle einig, das dieses Gewässer sehr launisch ist und man selbst mit großem Aufwand erfolglos bleiben kann. Von Massenfängen oder wahren Sternstunden war also nicht auszugehen.
In den letzten beiden Tagen hatte ich noch 2 kleine Karpfen am Haken (einer fast so groß/klein wie die Plötzen, die ich nebenher auf Fliege fing ;-) ) und ich bin sicher, ich hätte weiter gefangen...unterm Strich bin ich aber mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden! Beim letzten mal hab ich mich beschwert, dass alle Fische Nachts gebissen haben und ich in 2 Wochen kaum geschlafen hab. Also will ich diesmal nicht schon wieder rum meckern, dass ich zu viel Schlaf gehabt hätte...war auch mal ganz angenehm ;-)







Bis zum nächsten mal. Viel Erfolg bis dahin!
Harry


----------



## tarpoon (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

toller bericht. petri


----------



## makki (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich hab die letzte session leider nichts fangen können. :c
ein kleiner karpfen von geschätzten 4 pfund schlitzte vor dem kescher aus. aber trotzdem hat mir die session viel spaß gemacht, alleine schon, weil ich bis 10 uhr schlafen konnte.
lg
makki


----------



## Froscher (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Soo, bin auch wieder da von ner Kurzsession von Freitag auf Samstag.

Ergebnis:

1.Babyschuppi
2. 12 Pfd. Spiegler
3. 17Pfd. Spiegler
und last but not least hab ich noch meinen PB ein bisschen hochgeschraubt -> 28 Pfd. pures Wasserschwein 

Die Maple Cream und White Halibut Boilies von Successful-Baits scheinen sich ausgezahlt zu haben. 

Gruß und Tight Lines


----------



## Brot (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

:vik:

Weißt wie er halt auf den letzten 2 bildern grinst |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War von Freitag bis Sonntag draußen. 
Konnte aber nicht wirklich Viel fangen ... 
Nur einen 8 ; 9 ; und 10 Pf Spiegler 
Wir haben extreme Probleme mit Satzern. Trotzdem haben wir richtig schöne Altbestände aber die gilt es herauszukitzeln  Werde mich bemühen das vielleicht noch dieses Jahr zu schaffen ! 
Bilder hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht .. werde sie erst später bekommen !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstaml petri an alle fänger

so bin auch wieder zurück von meinem tripp.

gefischt wurde von samstag abend 22 unhr bis hezte morgen.





den hier biss beim einhollen der montage 






















die erfolgs köder dieses wochenende, proline scopex -birdfood black corander.

auf penny baits lief kein fisch neben den murmeln.












3m hohes schilff,da mussten die extra langen beine drann.



nächtes we gehts auf ein hege fischen mit feeder,kopfrute. endlich mal ein bissl entspannung


----------



## barschkönig (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch draußen, insgesamt 12 Fische zu 2. wobei außer 3 alles Satzer waren und die 3 waren auch nur um die 10 pf schwer|supergri


----------



## me_fo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin Moin, 

konnte gestern Morgen noch einen Schppi von 6,3 Kg fangen. Nicht viel nach 2 Nächten am Wasser!  Aber ich war froh, dass überhaupt was gebissen hatte und dann noch auf meine selfmade Fischboilies!

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## scratchy1912 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Auch ich konnte wieder zuschlagen und diesmal sogar meinen personal best fangen...





VG Marcel


----------



## minne6 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



scratchy1912 schrieb:


> Auch ich konnte wieder zuschlagen und diesmal sogar meinen personal best fangen...
> 
> da ich das mit den Bildern nicht raffe hier meine Page
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich, warum viele das angeblich nicht verstehen, wie sie ein Bild hochladen. Um eine Webseite zu erstellen benötigt man auch HTML bzw. PHP .....

Ralle hatte es neulich schonmal erklärt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du schreibst ganz normal eine Antwort. Bevor Du die absendest scrollst Du etwas nach unten und findest den Button
> "Anhänge verwalten". Klick drauf und es öffnet sich ein Untermenue mit dem Du Bilder von Deiner Festplatte hochladen kannst. Die werden dann in Deine Antwort eingefügt.
> 
> Alternativ geht das auch hiermit:
> ...


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

da möchte jemand ganz "dezent" werbung für seine page machen  das raffe ich |kopfkrat


----------



## minne6 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja er weiß wie es geht. Hat er mir gerade per pn geschrieben....Werbung machen kann er mit einem Banner. Dieser Threat ist für Fangmeldungen da.


----------



## scratchy1912 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ja er weiß wie es geht. Hat er mir gerade per pn geschrieben....


bla bla 

halte mich in Zukunft aber natürlich dran und werde diesen Thread nur noch für Fangmeldungen mit Bild benutzen, sonst komme ich heute schlecht in den schlaf


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ja siehste das hat er jendenfalls verstanden sich werbefläche zu verschaffen,

dann fehlt ja nur noch die erkenntnis bilder hochzuladen... guck dir doch mal den post an wo extra die anleitung vom mod rausgekramt wurde und übe direkt mal bilder hochzuladen... denn deinen link sieht der mod denke ich nicht so gerne |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wieder zuhause 

gefangen habe ich 2 karpfen auf 2 Hartmaiskörner kombeniert mit einem Pop Up Maiskorn als Schneemann . 

Auf Scoberry Boilies (20mm) und Erdbeer Pop Up Boilies (14mm) lief nichts !


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder da und hab die zweite Session in Folge geblankt.
Außer einem 4 Pfd Brassen und einem Aal ging nichts.
Scoberry, Spicy Red Fish und Halibut Pellet blieben unbeachtet.
Bin langsam aber sicher demoralisiert und glaub ich brauch mal ein neues Gewässer.

Gruß,
Abriß


----------



## makki (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich hab vor, morgen für eine nacht rauszufahren. ma gucken was da geht. wind steht ja günstig.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Canna (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War 1 Nacht raus das ergebnis kamm schnell  23 und 38 pfd :k


----------



## den#777 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Fische, Petri Heil!


----------



## karpfen_ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war 14./15. für eine Nacht draußen.
Um ca. 16.00 der erste Biss.
Ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 55cm und 7 Pfund.




Bis 18:00 hat mein Kumpel noch 3 Karpfen bis ca. 50cm gefangen.
Dann so ca.18.30 Voll-Run.
Anschlag!Hängt!Doch schon nach wenigen Sekunden im Geäst verloren.DAs gleiche passierte meinem Bruder.
Nachts um halb eins.Ein Spiegler mit 43cm.
Kurz vorm Einschlafen,der nächste Vollrun.
Raus kam ein schöner Schuppi mit 67cm und 10 Pfund.






Insgesamt haben wir 7 Karpfen gefangen,2 im Geäst verloren,2 Schleien und 2 Giebel gefangen.
Karpfen alle auf Hatmais am Haar und die Schleien und Giebel auf normalen Mais direkt auf dem Haken.|bla:

Mit euren Karpfen kann ich wohl kaum mithalten :-D


----------



## marcus7 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri! Sind doch schöne Fische! Vor allem für dein Alter.
Irgendwann kommen schon noch größere

mfg


----------



## karpfen_ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> 6 pf haben bei mir gerade mal die 60cm Satzer !



Bei uns haben die Karpfen 6 Pfund bei ca. 50cm


----------



## angelverrückter96 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger |wavey:

ich war von Montag auf Dienstag und von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag draußen.
Montag lief gar nichts, Dienstags konnten wir 4  Karpfen fangen. Einen 14 Pfünder (ich), einen 18 Pfünder, einen 22 Pfünder und einen 26 Pfünder.
Die Fische fingen wir auf Red Spice und Scoberry Boilies.

Mittwoch tat sich ebenfalls nichts ausser Massen von Rotaugen die ein Kumpel mit der Pickerrute fing. Nachts um 2 fing ich noch einen Satzer mit ca 3 kg. Um 5 lief die gleiche Rute wieder ab und ich fing einen dicken Spiegler mit 26 Pfund 

Am Montag gehts für eine Woche an den Bodensee, da werden aber nur die Barsche geärgert


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war am mittwoch angeln-eigentlich auf barsch aber nach nem harten drill auf ner sehr leichten rute kam dann um ca. 10:30 ein schöner 84cm wildkarpfen zum vorschein.
gefangen hab ich ihn auf made- eigentlich komisch oder?
petri 
braisedbeef


----------



## karpfen_ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri! Sind doch schöne Fische! Vor allem für dein Alter.
> Irgendwann kommen schon noch größere
> 
> mfg



Mich hat´s auch sehr gefreut ,endlich mal nicht die Karpfen mit 45cm und so zu fangen :-D
Das ist jetzt mein PB.
Wollte endlich mal nen 10-Pfünder un d diesmal hat´s geklappt :-D


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

war letzte woche draußen von fr. bis mo. habe  ein zander und hecht zu verzeichnen... 2 bis 3 schuppis waren so zwischen 3 bis 5kg, und am letzten gings dann richtig ab... sonntag auf montag, habe mein spot mit partikel und tigernüssen hauptsächlich angefüttert, um 20 uhr piep...warte ab der swinger sinkt (fallbiss) warte nochmals ab bis er hoch geht, dann anschlag... yeeees, er sitzt.... aber was?! wieder ein 3kg schuppi??!!#c
dann bremse leicht zu gemacht und merke richtig, es kann kein 3kg fisch sein... gleich ins boot rein und 25 min bis 30min gedrillt und zum schluss landet im kescher ein Graser mit 110cm und 16,8kg.... auf pop up tigernuss.

nächste woche starte ich die  nächste season von mittw. abend bis sonntag, mal sehen was da so geht... wünsche euch noch viel glück am wasser,

dann lade ich mal den schönen graser hier hoch!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Graser Anaconda #6

Aber du wirst wohl ein größeren Kescher benötigen. Auf Dauer wird der wohl nicht halten !


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Schöner Graser Anaconda #6
> 
> Aber du wirst wohl ein größeren Kescher benötigen. Auf Dauer wird der wohl nicht halten !




ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht... ich habe auch nicht mit so einem fisch gerechnet, fische erst seit diesem jahr so richtig auf karpfen... werder mir aber bald einen zulegen richtigen karpfenkescher!


----------



## yassin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab auch wieder zugeschlagen...bilder sind im Album 2011.

Der mit den Riesenflossen hat mich im Boot ne ganze weile beschäftigt |supergri


----------



## Evil Deeds (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

war auch dieses weekend los  pics sind im album


----------



## Neuling Angler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sry das ich frag, aber in welchem Album ?


----------



## Neuling Angler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

okay ich habs rausgefunden ;D


----------



## me_fo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bin gerade zurück von meiner 24 Stunden Sitzung und es war super!

Konnte 6 Fische landen, 4 Schuppies und 2 Spiegler. Und ich hatte noch einige Aussteiger. Gewichte in Kg: 5,60; 9,80; 6,33; 8,30; 7,90; 9,00.

Grüße


----------



## andy88fd (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Juhu endlich nach einigen Jahren Angelpause, hab ich endlich wieder einen Karpfengefangen. Leider der einzigste was über dem Mindestmaß lag...
aber dennoch ein schöner Fische, auch wenn es nicht der größte ist....

*Wann:*18.06.11
*Wo:* Haunestausee-Marbach
*Wer:* Ich (Andreas K.)
*Mondphase:*/
*Windrichtung:*Süden
*Wassertemperatur:* schätze ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Tauwurm
* Größe:* 73cm
*Gewicht: 5,5kg

mfg....andy88fd
*


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Andy ! 
Nice Carp. #6


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

von mittwoch bis heute draußen gewesen :-D

*Wann:* 23.6.2011 ca. 3:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Ich 
*Mondphase: */
*Windrichtung:* Süd/West
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Mainline Erdbeer Pop Up Boilie 14mm
*Gewicht:* 2,5 kg


*Wann:* 24.6.2011 ca. 18:00 Uhr
*Wer:* Ich 
*Mondphase:* /
*Windrichtung:* Westen
*Wassertemperatur:* ca. 15°C
*Womit:* Scoberry Boilie Natur Pur 18mm von Successful Baits
*Gewicht:* 7,5 kg

ich habe pro Rute ein PVA Sack mit 2 geviertelten Scoberry Boilies gefischt. gefütter habe ich einen mix aus Grundfutter, Hanf, Mais und Pellets ( Pro Rute 2 Hände ) .


----------



## DashTwo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nach einigen tagen wo gar nix ging, endlich mal wieder ein klitze kleines erfolgserlebnis 

Edit: 
Graskarpfen: Gefangen auf Red Robin Pellets 15mm mit bisschen pop up (gelber schaumstoff) + KETCHUP!!! 

Schleie: Gefangen auf Made beim Stippen von Köderfischen


----------



## andy88fd (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke Anglerprofi...

@DashTwo: Petri....2 schöne Fische haste da...will auch mal wieder ne schleie und graser fangen....


----------



## majorfrankburns (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gestern war ich wieder auf Karpfen und hatte diesen schönen kerl gefangen

MFG Sven


----------



## SharkAndFish (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zum Fisch :m+

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## me_fo (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Graser, das ist schon ne heiße Nummer an der Angel! Petri!!

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das ich gestern schon meinen Fang reingestellt hatte. Nun ist er aber wech!?

Also, von Sa. auf So. um 7.00 Uhr 1 Schuppi 5,6 Kg und um 11.30 Uhr 1 Spiegler 6,5 Kg. In der Nacht war nichts los.

Grüße


----------



## pfefferladen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nachdem jetzt schon einige Ansitze mit vorherigem Füttern ohne Erfolg waren habe ich mich entschieden das ganze mal anderst zu probieren.

Bei der Hitze bin ich heute Nacht um 3 aus dem Bett gefallen.Ideal zum Angeln gehen vor dem Frühstück.
Bewaffnet mit einer Rute "feinstem Gerät" ab zum See.

Zwei Ladungen Mais mit der Schleuder rein.5 Meter vom Ufer weg. 2 Maiskörner mit 2 Maden 0,22er Schnur mit 4gr Pose und warten.

Nach 2 Stunden kein Mucker.So kurz nach 6 Uhr dann der erste Biss.
80cm 10kg.

Nach weiteren 20min der nächste mit 75cm und 8,5kg.

Ein wahrhaft super Start in den Tag. :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr schön pfefferladen #6
So kann man auch seine Fische fangen ,
Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht an dem feinen Gerät oder ? 

Bin ab morgen für eine Woche am Wasser, mal sehen was ich so berichten kann


----------



## dattelncarphunter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin gerade wiedergekommen von meiner traum session......... 24 kg spiegler habe ich bei knackigen 32 grad gefangen

wie versprochen kommt mein bericht schätzungsweise nächste woche mit fotos ect. online.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so bei mir gehts morgen bis sonntag raus,hoffe das ich endlich wieder mal nen guten karpfen fange.

kämpfe grad jedes we fast mit 4-5kg kärpfle


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war heute den ganzen tag am kanal auf karpfen 
und habe auch gefeangen 

der erste karpfen 3,5kg auf Mais + Maden
der zweite karpfen 2kg auf Maden
der dritte karpfen 7,5kg auf Erdbeer Pop Up Boilie 14mm

ich habe mit futterspiralen gefischt.
mein futter besteht aus Grundfutter, Hanf, eine halbe Dose Mais, Maden und 8mm Pellets


----------



## yassin (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

will auch wieder los!!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War von dienstag auf Mittwoch los und habe 2 Brassen gefangen. Hätte nicht gedacht dass eine kleine Brasse von ca 30cm einen Snowman mit 2x 20er Murmeln ins maul bekommt


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



DashTwo schrieb:


> nach einigen tagen wo gar nix ging, endlich mal wieder ein klitze kleines erfolgserlebnis
> 
> Edit:
> Graskarpfen: Gefangen auf Red Robin Pellets 15mm mit bisschen pop up (gelber schaumstoff) + KETCHUP!!!
> ...


Petri#6
Ich kann dir sagen das ich in selbigem Gewässer vor ziemlich genau 8 Jahren meinen ersten und größten Graser mit 98cm und 24 Pfund gefangen habe:vik: Wird interessant wenn man die im Sommer an der Oberfläche rumziehen sieht.


----------



## möba (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wie warn heute Nacht auch mal wieder draußen. Ergebnis zwei schöne Spiegler von 18 bzw 21 Pfund.

Gruß möba


----------



## me_fo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri!
Konnte von gestern auf heute 1 schönen Spiegler von 13,45 Kg fangen! 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## karpfen_ (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Beu uns war heut am See Königsfischen.
Mein Kumpe(15)wurde Jugendfischerkönig mit nem graser von 26.740 kg#q

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bin auch wieder vom Wasser zurück,konnte 6 Fische fangen,leider 4 verloren.


Der Spod für die nächsten 3 Tage,der See ist zu 95% voller Kraut






Der größte Fisch  an diesem We




Nach einer Stunde mit dem Krautrechen




Der Uferbereich




Gefischt wurde 5m vor dem Ufer




Fals Fische fest hingen half das Boot,was nicht wirklich viel half








Jetzt gibts erstmal 2 woche Karpfen pause :-(,wünsch euch allen nur die diggen


----------



## CarpDream (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallöchen, 

Ich und mein Bruder waren in letzer Zeit beim fischen und fingen recht passabel. 
Er ging nur auf Karpfen. Ich dagegen war beim Raubfischangeln unterwegs und bereure dass ich nicht auf Karpfen geangelt habe. 

Hier ein paar Bilder der gefangenen Karpfen. 

Die Karpfen waren zwischen 25pf und 38pf. 
Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 

Petri Bruderherz! 




























Sorry wegs dem falschem Datum. Ist natürlich falsch.


----------



## goldi93 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war mit einem Kumpel am Donnerstag am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal!
Wir waren auf Zander aus mit gummifisch, relativ kleinen ruten und dünnen schnüren!
Nach ca. 1 std. aktiven Spinnen und jiggen bekam mein Kumpel einen "Biss".
Das ganze Problem war es war schon 10 nach 9 und es wurde langsam aber sicher immer dunkler und der Fisch hatte wie kein Bock zu uns in den Kescher zu kommen!
Naja durchhaltevermögen braucht man dann doch ab und zu
nacch ca. 1,5 std. war er dann ddraußen! War ein 19 pfd. Karpfen auf einen Rosanen Gummifisch! Der Karfpen war natürlich nur gehakt!  
Aber doch schon lustig den Fisch direkt an der spundwand zu haken
naja weerde demnächst noch Bild reinstellen!
Lg goldi93


----------



## heidsch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

Dauerregen, endlose "Tackleschlepperei" und dann auch noch Gewitter.
48h pures Wetter ... aber es hat sich gelohnt:





Zeiler 22pf


MfG heidsch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

geiler zeiler ,

CarpDream@ wo wart ihr unterwegs


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@heidsch

wunderschöner zeiler, dickes petri!! :k


----------



## cipro2003 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@heidsch
-will auch 
Dickes petri


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

vom 18.7 - 22.7.11 gehts nach Frankreich an den Domaine de la Vallee


----------



## Ranger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@heidsch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen Zeiler...!


----------



## leansoro (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

war über Nacht an meinem Vereinsgewässer und habe meinen bisher größten Karpfen gefangen, einziger Biss an diesem Wochenende und dann so ein schöner Fisch.

*Wann:03.04.11 05:30*
*Wo:* *Wien Alte Donau*
*Mondphase: keine Ahnung*
*Windrichtung: wechselhaft*
*Wassertemperatur: warm*
*Womit: selfmade Boilie*
*Größe: 89*
*Gewicht: 29 kg*


----------



## karpfen_ (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



karpfen_ schrieb:


> Beu uns war heut am See Königsfischen.
> Mein Kumpe(15)wurde Jugendfischerkönig mit nem graser von 26.740 kg#q
> 
> Bilder folgen noch



Hier der Graser


----------



## heidsch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



leansoro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war über Nacht an meinem Vereinsgewässer und habe meinen bisher größten Karpfen gefangen, einziger Biss an diesem Wochenende und dann so ein schöner Fisch.
> 
> ...




Also ich für meinen Teil glaube schon das der 29kg hat!!!
Warum sollte er auch lügen ... 

Petri Heil ... geiler Fisch! Lass dich nicht verärgern .


MfG heidsch


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



karpfen_ schrieb:


> Hier der Graser
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leck mich fett ist das ein Monster.|bigeyes:l|bigeyes
 Wie lang ist der Torpedo und wie lange war der Drill?

P.S. Wie wurde er verwertet?


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Immer wieder unbelehrbare.

Fangbildflaming, C&R Moralgedönse und das anzweifeln von Daten ist hier überhaupt nicht erwünscht.

Das gibt Verwarnungen und die Beiträge werden gelöscht.

Im Wiederholungsfall scheuen wir uns nicht, User vom Forenbetrieb auszuschließen. 

Für Diskussionen über diese Regelung gilt das Gleiche.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ist doch egal ob der fisch das gewicht hatte oder nicht, jeder kann sich sein teil denken, muß es aber hier nicht breittreten finde ich.
und jeder der schon selber so einen fisch um die 90cm gefangen hat, kann beurteilen was so ein fisch wiegt.
fertig aus, mickey maus.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ heidsch

Bei uns war das Wetter auch nicht anders hier in der Lausitz 
Wir hatten 3 Tage Regen.
Mein Vereinsgewässer hat sehr viele kleine Karpfen, dennoch sind große drin.
Leider gingen öfters nur kleine ( 6 - 9 pf )
Ergebnis waren 2 x 14 pfund
1 x 19 pfund
Für dieses Gewässer schon recht gut 
Bilder folgen.


----------



## CarpDream (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> geiler zeiler ,
> 
> CarpDream@ wo wart ihr unterwegs


 

Vereinssee ;-)


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erster Run auf Halibut Boilie von Gulp! Carp kombeniert mit einem Pop Up Maiskorn.

Zweiter Run auf Erdbeer Pop Up von Dynamite Baits kombeniert mit einem Pop Up Maiskorn.

Bis jetzt lief auf Scoberry nichts.

Die Halibut Boilies von Gulp! Carp teste ich jetzt 5 Tage.
Habe 2 Tage vorgefüttert mit einer Dose Mais, halbierte und ganze Halibut Boilies und ein Kilo Grundfutter The Punch.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,
konnte gestern 2 Graser fangen. 
Beide auf Schneemann 20mm Vanille/Banane + Birdfood-Pupup


----------



## freez_chris (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Machst du dabei gerade ins Wasser? :q

Schöner Fisch, Petri und weiter so #h

chris


----------



## Benny1982 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hehe Petri. Aber die Haltung ist wirklich a bisserl komisch :q

War der Bursche noch nicht ganz ausgedrillt und versuchte einige Ohrfeigen mit dem Schwanz zu verteilen? :q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Selbstauslöser... und ich dachte ich sei "zu hoch"...


----------



## tarpoon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

dickes petri franz,
schöner graser. hat er ordentlich dampf gemacht?


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ruten sind neu beködert 

eine Rute mit zwei Tuna & Spice Boilies von Gulp! Carp
die zweite Rute mit einer Maiskette. 

mal gucken was noch so geht.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> hat er ordentlich dampf gemacht?


Da ich relativ flach geangelt habe (ca. 1m) war der Biss schon heftig und direkt nach dem "Selbsthaken" gabs am Futterplatz erstmal nen dicken Schwall. 

Dann wie gehabt: 
Herziehen wie ne mittelprächtige Brasse und sobald es aufs Ufer zugeht, hoffen dass die Bremse mitspielt


----------



## sauthpark (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wenn ihr Karpfen über 25kg fängt, benutzt ihr monofile oder geflochtene.
Ich selbst werde ab August ein kleines Gewässer mit viel Kraut und einigen größeren Karpfen (+25kg) befischen. 
Ich habe bisher auf Weißfische gefischt und würde deshalb gerne eure Meinung/Erfahrung wissen.
Ich habe nicht vor auf die großen Karpfen zu fischen, aber wenn einer beißt, will ich nicht, dass er wegen einen Schnurrriss sich irgendwo verhängt und dadurch zugrundegeht!
Danke im Voraus!!

mfg sauthpark


----------



## dattelncarphunter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

erstmal geht es hier um das thema karpfenfänge 2010/2011 und nicht um ein frage antwort spielchen. 

welches gewässer ist das den? wo so viele 25+er drin sind.

gebe dir trotzdem ne antwort :
gerade als anfänger solltest du eine monofile schnur fischen das sie dir im drill durch die dehnung drillfehler verzeiht. wähle eine 30-35er schnur.ein positiver efekt einer geflochtenen schnur ist das sie sich besser durchs kraut schneidet. weiß ja nicht auf was für distanzen du fischt aber mit nem bisschen übung und geduld bekommst du die fische auch so aus dem kraut gedrillt.

naja zürck zu den fängen

war letzte nacht wieder am kanal mit nem kleinen erfolg. schöner 13 pfd schuppi


----------



## KaiAllround (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> erstmal geht es hier um das thema karpfenfänge 2010/2011 und nicht um ein frage antwort spielchen.
> 
> welches gewässer ist das den? wo so viele 25+er drin sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## karpfen_ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Leck mich fett ist das ein Monster.|bigeyes:l|bigeyes
> Wie lang ist der Torpedo und wie lange war der Drill?
> 
> P.S. Wie wurde er verwertet?



Also de is 120 cm lang und der Drill hat
fast ne halbe stunde gedauert
der fisch wurde in stücke geschnitten,mit säge ,da das kreuz viel du dicj für ein mesdser war und wir haben den dann geräuchert


----------



## DashTwo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War gestern abend spontan an unserem Vereinsgewässer ohne auch nur ein Krümel angefüttert zu haben. Ist zwar nicht der größte aber hat gekämpft wie einer. Und für 4 Stunden Ansitz ists gar nicht mal so übel. :m

Gefangen auf Tutti-Frutti mit Auftriebsmaiskorn

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	

[/URL]


----------



## tarpoon (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



karpfen_ schrieb:


> Also de is 120 cm lang und der Drill hat
> fast ne halbe stunde gedauert
> der fisch wurde in stücke geschnitten,mit säge ,da das kreuz viel du dicj für ein mesdser war und wir haben den dann geräuchert





in eurem alter habe ich auch noch fast alle fische verwertet. lasst euch das angeln nicht vermiesen und geräucherter graser ist wirklich delikat  petri heil


----------



## makki (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich konnte heute morgen an einem mir neuen teich ohne vorfüttern einen beifang verzeichnen.
immerhin: meine erste schleie mit knapp 4,5 pfund.
hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.
lg
makki:vik:


----------



## Schneidy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal Petri all den anderen Fängern

Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und hab mir bei mir im Kanal mal nen Platz hergerichtet
War ehrlich gesagt das erste mal auf so nen langen Zeitraum.Zuvor war es immer nur für 2-3 Tage (WE).
Ergebnis war das ich insgesamt 9 Fische fangen konnte und dabei drei Ü 30 Pfd..Das hat natürlich meine erwartung mehr als übertroffen.Zudem waren die ansitze nicht länger als 8 Std. da die Familie ja auch a bisserl was von einem will.
Hier die Fische

*19 Pfd.,87cm*




*30Pfd.,95cm*




*36Pfd.,95cm*




*19Pfd.,72cm*




*16Pfd.,74cm*




*21Pfd.,71cm*




*27Pfd.,80cm*



*
18Pfd.,70cm*




*37Pfd.,90cm*




PS: Der letzte Fisch ist ein alter bekannter den ich bereits am 25.September letzten Jahres gefangen hatte.Damals hatte er 16,9 Kg und heuer 18,6 Kg


----------



## Neuling Angler (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Klasse Fische Schneidy


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Echt schöne fische jungs,war dieses we nur zum  Waller fischen unterwegs.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so habe heute murmeln gérollt und werde von morgen bis donnerstag füttern gehen.habe eine neue stelle im kanal ausgemacht wo ich ein richtig dicken schuppi gesehen habe.schätze mal so an die 40 pfd. werde dann von fr. bis so. fischen gehen....... bericht kommt


----------



## karpfen_ (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



tarpoon schrieb:


> in eurem alter habe ich auch noch fast alle fische verwertet. lasst euch das angeln nicht vermiesen und geräucherter graser ist wirklich delikat  petri heil



Ja,aber ich setzt eig jeden Karpfen den ich fang wieder zurück,
außer er hat irgendwelche größeren Verletzungen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So komme gerade vom Wasser. Endlich hat es wieder geklappt und ich konnte einen schönen Spiegler von 12kg auf die matte legen. 

So Long kala


----------



## dattelncarphunter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri heil sieht mir aber mehr wie pfd aus als wie kg


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Habe noch 3 mehr Fotos. Auf einem sieht man die wahre größe. Sieht durch das unvorteilhafte halten doh um einiges kleiner aus. Jedoch Habe ich das Problem mit dem halten der Fische noch nicht gelöst. Habe immer Angst dass sie mir weg flutschen bzw sie anfangen zu zappeln und ich sie fallen lasse.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

misst man den fingerabstand (linke hand) 1cm entspricht ca 10 cm bei ner männer hand . der fisch abgemessen hat knapp 6cm sprich 60cm und das  bei 12 kg????
oder ist halt kugel rund aber auch auf dem foto nicht ganz zu erkennen.


aber wie gesagt mach dir das t-shirt nass und press den fisch wenn er schlägt an dein körper. leg die matte direkt drunter und hock dich nicht hin sondern geh im schneidersitz. so fällt der fisch nicht tief und landet locker auf der matte.


----------



## yassin (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jetzt hört doch auf an Fischgewichten zu zweifeln...|motz:

Wenn jemand nicht ehrlich ist und nen falsches Gewicht angibt um damit als "besserer" Angler darzustehen, dann ist das doch sein eigenes Problem und er verarscht sich im Prizip nur selbst...|rolleyes

By the Way:
Ich glaube ihm das der Fisch 12kg hat 
weil er nicht vorgehalten wurde sieht er halt etwas kleiner aus...aber trotzdem meiner meinung nach immernoch wie ein 10kg+ fisch


----------



## NR.9 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Deiner sieht auch riesig aus Yassin - aber du bist eine ehrliche Haut ... 
Wenn andere Angler so ehrlich währen würde Karpfenangeln nicht immer diesen Wettbewerb unter den "Huntern" hervorrufen. Gewicht ist nicht alles - das Aussehen der Fische ist mir viel wichtiger...


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Deiner sieht auch riesig aus Yassin...


Was soll das denn heißen? der is groß! |supergri

Und ja die Angler machen sich das leben selber nur schwerer!|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


NR.9 schrieb:


> Deiner sieht auch riesig aus Yassin - aber du bist eine ehrliche Haut ...



Na, wie soll man das jetzt verstehen??? :m 

Ich sach dann mal:


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

HA HA |supergri
Gut das meins nicht falsch verstanden wurde :m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bitte den post löschen, hab alle bilder im anderen post


----------



## Berggeist69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Gemeinde, ich war mit meinem Kumpel drei Nächte am Wasser. Wir konnten einige gute Fische landen.


----------



## Ranger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sehr schöne Fische und tolle Fotos, ist mal etwas anderes...


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das letzte Bild ist der Oberknaller #6


----------



## Berggeist69 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schön das Euch die Fotos gefallen. Das Wasserschweinchen ganz rechts wog 54pfd.#6


----------



## Syntac (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

finde den Dunklen vom ersten Pic top! Gibts da noch ein seitliches?


----------



## Berggeist69 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ja, gibt es. Nur die Bilder sind von diesem Fisch nicht so toll da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemanden zum knipsen dabei hatte. Also mußte ich die erstbeste, gutaussehende Passantin|supergri ansprechen und fragen ob sie mal meinen Dicken(Fisch) fotografieren könnte!


----------



## pfefferladen (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Berggeist69 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, ich war mit meinem Kumpel drei Nächte am Wasser. Wir konnten einige gute Fische landen.




Petri !!!

Das sind jetzt mal "echte" Karpfen. #6


----------



## milkyway009 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier auch mal zwei kleinere Exemplare von mir =) Einen auf Mais mit der Pose und einen Auf Mussel Anchovy Boilie mit Mais


----------



## pfefferladen (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Berggeist69 schrieb:


> Also mußte ich die erstbeste, gutaussehende Passantin|supergri ansprechen und fragen ob sie mal meinen Dicken(Fisch) fotografieren könnte!





Sehr gute Taktik !!!!  Muss ich mal probieren :q


----------



## Berggeist69 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Er hat ihr übrigens sehr gut gefallen!!! Der Fisch wohlbemerkt!:q


----------



## SharkAndFish (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

:q:q

Ich kann nicht mehr .. OMG 

:q:q


----------



## krause95 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Halllo 
war für ein paar tage am wasser und konnte 
einen 14pf und einen 34pf karpfen landen,

Bild vom 14pf Karpfen folgt

___________________________________

*FT Baits Revolution Carp:vik:*


----------



## Berggeist69 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri! Schöner Fisch!#6


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war für 2 Tag Draußen und konnte 6 Karpfen fangen.
      4 Karpfen wogen zwischen 4 und 8 kg. 
      Der 5te. Karpfen wog 16,8 kg und der 6te. Karpfen wog 20,1 kg.
      Alle Fische haben auf ein Tuna Spice Boilie gebissen.
      Als Haken fischte ich ein 2er von Owner . 
      Als Rig fischte ich ein No Knot Rig und auf dem Hakenschenkel mit einem kleinen Silikonschlauch.
      Als Montage fischte ich eine einfache Inline Festblei Montage.


----------



## Kuschi777 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Morgen,

war letztes WE von Freitag - Sonntag unterwegs. Es lief eher schleppend an diesem Gewässer. In der letzten Nacht konnte ich doch noch einen Karpfen auf Schneemann überlisten.
Der gute brachte 36 pfd. auf die Wage.
Leider ging dabei meine Karpfenrute zu bruch.
Da ich diese beim Drill auf die Bootskante gelegt hatte, als der Karpfen direkt unters Boot zog.#q


Gruß
Flo


----------



## krause95 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hast du fotos Karpfenangler97 ?


----------



## SharkAndFish (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes Petri an Alle  

Würd mich auch über Fotos freuen weil , 20kg ist ja schon ganzschön Groß  

Würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich hab fotos aber wie ladet man die hoch ?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

entweder über ne andere internetseite wie *ih.us oder direkt im forum wenn du auf antworten klickst ist oben ein kleines zeichen mit einer papierklammer drauf und einem pfeil daneben


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mönsch Petri Männer, da sind ja wieder einmal ein paar geile Fische dabei...
Ich habe zur Zeit ne kleine Durststrecke, leider immer nur kleinere Fische bis max 20Pfd, dafür aber immer mal wieder ne geile Schlei in den 50érn  dabei...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

darüber wäre ich schon sehr glücklich... #6

nachdem es anfang der saison richtig gut lief, habe ich seit über einen monat keinen fisch mehr an's band bekommen. naja, los werden mich die fische nicht.  

am wochenende geht's weiter...

petri zu den schönen fischen leute, vor allem an Berggeist69!! #6


----------



## Berggeist69 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Vielen Dank Lil Torres! Mal läuft es gut mal eben nicht! Werd am WE nochmal von Fr. bis So. mein Glück versuchen wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt. Will meinen 7 jährigen Sohn wieder mitnehmen und wenn es dann nur regnet ist das Mist!
Also hoffentlich Wasser haaaaaalt!!!!|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Carps jungs,bei mir ist grad in sachen karpfenangeln ein tief.

Hab jetzt meine Ruten seit 2 wochen nimmer angefasst,geh grad lieber auf Feeder Tuniere.

Funke wurde letzte woche auch verkauft,bin einfach irgend wie ausgelaugt,die motivation fehlt,sich Nächte um die ohren schlagen.


Ich hoffe das es nur vorüber gehend ist, aber der drang  mein Pod auf zubauen ist nicht mehr da momentan.


----------



## Hunter85 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

na dann nehm doch Banksticks


----------



## Berggeist69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 Ich war eine Nacht am See konnte von drei Läufen leider nur einen verwerten. Nach zweimaligen Schnurbruch konnte ich schließlich den 32er zum kuscheln überreden!


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Geiles Blick |supergri 
Geiler Fisch |rolleyes

Dickes Petri von mir #h


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Geiler Blick |supergri 
Geiler Fisch |rolleyes

Dickes Petri von mir #h


----------



## Berggeist69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

...so ein Blick hab ich eigentlich nur wenn ich auf´m Pott sitze....|muahah:


----------



## Schmid91 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War heute auch einen Tag am Wasser - Leider ging mir ein großer Karpfen verloren, konnte jedoch einen 28 Pfünder mit 82 cm auf die Schuppen legen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Berggeist69 schrieb:


> ...so ein Blick hab ich eigentlich nur wenn ich auf´m Pott sitze....|muahah:


 
Das glaub ich dir  

:m

Hast bestimmt grade die boilies aus dem Versteck geholt


----------



## astra-g-16v (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Könnte gestern abend den landen.
85cm und 25 pfund schwer.


----------



## heidsch (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



astra-g-16v schrieb:


> Könnte gestern abend den landen.
> 85cm und 25 pfund schwer.




LÄCHELN .... |supergri.
Oder sind solche Fänge schon lanweilig für dich .


Spass bei Seite! Petri euch allen ...


MfG heidsch


----------



## cipro2003 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen beim Boilieangeln einen Stör/Sterlet gefangen,wüsste nun gerne ob jemand unter den Boardis weiß welche Art das ist?
Der Bursche wog 6 Kilo bei 1Meter Länge!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@cipro2003 

das ist ein Stör 
bei uns im privatgewässer sind auch genung drin


----------



## cipro2003 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das weiß ich!

Aber mich würde die genaue Art interessieren!

Gruss Frank


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Man kann die Details nicht so richtig gut erkennen, aber ich würde dennoch auf einen sibirischen Stör tippen... Mich wundert es nur, dass der nicht mehr gewogen hat.


----------



## YdeeS (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Man kann die Details nicht so richtig gut erkennen, aber ich würde dennoch auf einen sibirischen Stör tippen... Mich wundert es nur, dass der nicht mehr gewogen hat.



Ja du liegst richtig, das ist ein sibirischer Stör.


----------



## sven123 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

jupp sibirischer stör


----------



## carphunter xd (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich werde heute auch mal wieder für 2 tage los bericht wird folgen .
mfg carphunter xd


----------



## Lil Torres (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

nach über einen monat, endlich wieder ein erfolgserlebnis!! #v


----------



## SharkAndFish (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Aber was für ein Ergebnis  

Dickes Petri :m


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

glückwunsch.
schönes fettes teil:m#6#6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dickes Petri! (auch wenn die Linse fast nass geworden wäre) ;-)


----------



## CarpLikeMe (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wollt euch auch mal einen Zeigen,
nicht der Größte aber ein sehr schöner Schuppi.
Hatte 70cm und 14Pfund. Gefangen auf Erdbeer Boilie von Klages


----------



## makki (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
ich konnte in letzter zeit trotz mehrfachen versuchen leider nur ein blesshuhn fangen. köder: maiskette. nach dem abhaken, wiegen und messen habe ich sie natürlich wieder freigelassen, denn CATCH&RELEASE gilt ja. nächste woche versuch ichs noch ma an einem anderen gewässer.
lg und dicke fische,
makki


----------



## astra-g-16v (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab gestern abend den schönen Schuppi fangen können auf selfmade boilies mit 86cm und 19 Pfund schwer.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich mache am Dienstag wieder ne Woche an einem sehr schweren Gewässer ! 
Wenige dafür etwas Größere bis ganz Große Karpfen 
Jetzt werde ich erstmal einen auf Futteraction machen ! :g
Mal sehen was so geht ... 

Jetzt vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich in 3 Nächten 10 pf , 8 pf , 20 pf , 4 Satzer , 1 kleinen Schuppi fangen. Das Bild vom 20er wird folgen.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hey leute
ich war auch wieder erfolgreich und konnte diesen schönen kanalspiegler mit 24,3 kg auf die matte legen


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ach so die bilder findet ihr in dem letzten beitrag von gewichte schätzen


----------



## Firehawk81 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



astra-g-16v schrieb:


> Hab gestern abend den schönen Schuppi fangen können auf selfmade boilies mit 86cm und 19 Pfund schwer.




Schickes Tier(chen). |supergri Wunderschöne Rückenflosse.

Der Hammer ist ja der Tennisplatz im Hintergrund. Wo gehst du denn angeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## astra-g-16v (1. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

mitten im kuhrpark ist der teich wenn mann an schönnen tagen da sitzt ist es nicht gut so viele spaziergänger, und da gibts halt auch ne tennisanlage, ja haben schnell die fotos gemacht damit der fisch wieder schwimmen darf ja wurde mir auch schon gesagt ich sollte mich zum wasser drehen würde besser aussehen versuche es beim nächstenmal.

MfG


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier ist der 20 Pfünder !


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich mach auch wieder 2 bis 3 Tage . 
mit einer rute fische ich eine Tuna Spice Boilie 20mm von Gulp! Carp
und an der anderen rute einen ummantelten Scoberry Boilie 24mm von Successful Baits.

Bericht kommt ! 

mfg und Petri


----------



## makki (4. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
wir waren auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich.
in einer nacht hatten wir 3 läufe von denen wir einen verwandeln konnten.
der kleine makellose schuppi wog 7,5 pfund.
wir starten gleich noch eine etwas längere session.
lg
makki


----------



## Alpinestars (4. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch letztens wieder am MLK, konnte einen 15, 22 und 21 Pfund Karpfen fangen die Großen lassen noch auf sich warten habe aber endlich wieder eine schöne Karpfenstelle am Kanal gefunden wo keiner sonst angelt, jedenfalls nicht auf Karpfen


----------



## carphunter xd (5. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wir waren auch mal wieder 2 nächte draußen 5 karpfen bis 32 pfund fotos sind im album sind leider sehr schlecht geworden mgf carphunter xd


----------



## Steffen90 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich durfte endlich auchmal wieder drillen! zwar nur ein spiegler mit ca. 12-14pfund aber immerhin. wurde ohne foto schonend im wasser abgehakt 
davor kam ne wahnsinns schleie zum vorschein... 3,5kg!!! was ein wunderschönes tier!


----------



## Snoopy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hab am Freitag meinen ersten Karpfen über 10Pfund gefangen!
Und dann noch ein wunderschöner 18 pfündiger Spiegler!

Man bin ich stolz auf meinen Fang! :vik:






Natürlich durfte er wieder gassi.


----------



## yassin (7. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri!!


Ich hab mal wieder erfolgreich geblankt!!|rolleyes


----------



## Wildkarpfen (8. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir war auch nichts bis auf ein aufgerissnes Zelt,sintflutartigen Dauerregen und ein Funkbissanzeiger der den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## tarpoon (8. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ich war von freitag zu samstag los. nachdem ich bei einem bekannten einen wirklich wunderschönen 31pf spiegler fotografieren durfte verlor ich morgens um acht einen wirklich sehr sehr guten fisch. trotz mindestens 50m mono im wasser gelang es mir nicht den fisch zu stoppen. er zog sehr langsam aber stetig fast ohne kopfnicken stur richtung holz. bevor ich im boot war stieg er aus. sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. selbst gute 30er lassen sich nach der ersten flucht stoppen und drehen. auf jeden fall hat sich meine vermutung bestätigt, in dem see gibt es dickfisch


----------



## Gohann (8. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> nach über einen monat, endlich wieder ein erfolgserlebnis!! #v


Hi Torsten, hab es gerade erst gefunden! Geht doch#6

Gruß Schorsch#h


----------



## majorfrankburns (8. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir war heute auch nix los
kurz vor mittag hat es einmal kurz gepippt und das war´s
dann#c




MFG Sven


----------



## Schneidy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus und Petri allen Fängern

@allen Blankern
Kopf hoch es wird wieder.Ich habe jetzt auch 5 Ansitze ohne Fisch hinter mir aber gestern hat es wieder geklappt 

Gestern um 22:30 war gerade am zusammen packen.Da machte es Piiiiiiiieeeeep.Nach aufnahme der Rute marschierte der Kamerad erstmal 40 Meter bis auf die andere Seite vom Kanal ohne ne Pause|bigeyes 
Als er zum Stoppen kam war es nur noch nei Kurbeln Keschern und fertig|kopfkrat
15,9 Kg und 96 cm




Beim anschauen des Bildes fiel mir die Stelle mit den fehlenden Schuppen auf und erinnerte mich so nen Fisch mal gefangen zu haben
Aber schaut selber

25.06. 15,2 Kg und 95cm


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Doch die beiden könnten wirklich gleich sein. 
Wenn die rötliche Wunde beim 2. Bild zu sehen wäre sind sie das bestimmt 
Ich und mein Kumpel hatten auch jetzt einen Doppelfang  
Er fing ihn mit 19 und ich mit 20 pfund


----------



## Pascalh (10. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Morgen! 

Komm grad vom Vereinsgewässer. 3 Satzkarpfen ca. 4-8 pfund mit richtig geilem Vollrun  

Danach ein Run den ich nicht stoppen konnte vor den Weiden riss dann die schnur  aber gefühlsmässig ca. 15-20pfund.

Alles auf Frolic  

Gruss


----------



## Firehawk81 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Da hattest du ja eine schöne Nacht gehabt.

Run mit geschätze 20 Pfund und du konntest ihn nicht stoppen? Und dann noch Schnurbruch? Frage: Falsches Gerät?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Oder einfach nur ein 12 pfünder der sich erschrocken hat 
Glaube mir, genau zusagen wie groß oder schwer er war ist sehr schwer zu beantworten. Es gibt Fische die erschrecken sich so sehr und donnern los das du glaubst es sei ein 20er aber dann ist es doch nur ein 10 pfünder..


----------



## Pascalh (10. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hi. war keine Nacht. war zwischen 6-8 Uhr 

Rute: Karpfenrute 3:30 noname aber schön weich.
Rolle:Quantum Freilaufrolle
Schnur: 35er (Brandneu)
Vorfach: Fox Vorfachmaterial.
Blei: Fox Inline 120gr (ungefähr) 

Vorfach is in der Mitte durchgerissen :/

Ich Angel an nem See der mit einem Zweiten verbunden ist.
Der Durchgang ist etwa 15m breit und 50m lang. 
(rechts und links jeweils 5m Weidenüberhang..) 

Da ich genau am Eingang des "Durchgangs" angle und die Runs zu 80% in den Durchgang gehen muss ich voll entgegenwirken..

Da fehlen mir auch noch paar Tipps wie ich se davon abhalten könnte.. 

Das Gewicht is klar schwer zu sagen ich /denke/glaube/hoffe/träume  dass es einer mit 15+pfund war.

Gruss Pascal


----------



## Schneidy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen 

Habe jetzt wieder ne Nacht hinter mir und neben fünf 50+ Aiteln einigen Brassen kamen noch drei kleinere Karpfen zwischen 40-55cm raus.
Zudem kam der hier noch zum Fototermin vorbei

*29 Pfd.,95 cm*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal an alle ein Petry.

Ich bin nach 4 Wochen zum ersten mal wieder zum Karpfenangeln gegangen,bei mir war ein durch hänger die letzten wochen.

Die meiste Zeit wurde aber trozdem gefeedert,da ich Monoton Karpfenangeln noch immer keine lust habe.


Hier meine  Fänge,  einfach abwechslungsreicher 







Die Brassen wurden abgefischt mit der Feeder,da es einfach zu viele im See sind.







die erste 







Die 2te

























Gefangen auf 150m, Wassertiefe war 70cm,Köder war Wieder einmal Proline baits (Scopex-Birdfood,black-corander)


----------



## Neuling Angler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Carphunter, super Fische !


----------



## nemisis2301 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

gz zu den schönen fischen..... 
setzt doch einfach ein paar welse ein gegen die brassen lol.
ok dann ist bald nix mehr im wasser stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Junior* (13. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei uns an einem mgewässer ist auch mehr mit hecht als mit karpfen los.
Aber wenn was geht dann lohnt es sich auch nachts aufzustehen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (14. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*






	

		
			
		

		
	
So habe es auch mal wieder eine Nacht lang geschafft fischen zu gehen und es hat sich geohnt

€ hab ma noch ein bild hinzugefügt


----------



## Benny1982 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an alle Fänger, ich war nun 11 Tage am Wasser und es gab viele schöne Fänge auch jenseits der 25 Pfund Marke und noch viele mehr darunter aber hier nur mein persönliches highlight der schwarze Spiegler mit 30 Pfund.


----------



## Alpinestars (16. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war die letzte nacht auch mal wieder am MLK, war ne super Nacht 5 Fische konnte ich landen einer hat wieder losgelassen.
Die beiden größten hatten 33 und 36 Pfund.


----------



## Neuling Angler (17. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne Fische


----------



## makki (17. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi und erstma PETRI!!!
ich konnte letzte woche meinen ersten karpfen im kanal fangen!!!
war zwar nur ein beifang beim feedern und hatte ca. 2,5 pfund aber immerhin  --> Wir steigern uns bestimmt noch.
lg
makki:m


----------



## Andre1802 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo und Petri,
wir waren zu zweit von gestern Abend von 17 Uhr bis heute früh bis 10 Uhr angeln und haben leider nur fünf kleinere Karpfen mit 4-11 Pfund fangen können aber besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Friedfischfreak (21. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

na dann nen dickes petri an alle karpfenangler  #6
bei mir läuft es zurzeit nicht so gut liegt wahrscheinlich am wetter #c


----------



## Brucky86 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sodala,
nach ner längeren Auszeit wegen Zeitmangel gehts heute Abend für eine Nacht raus an Weiher... ich hoffe das ich euch die Tage dann paar schöne Bilder präsentieren kann 

petri an alle!


----------



## barschkönig (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war das Wochenende auch wieder draußen und konnte nen 10 pf Spiegler und einen 97cm großen und 22pf schweren Graser fangen|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mensch Toni , nimm doch das andere Foto. 
Da grinst du wenigstens und hast die Augen offen 
Schöner Fisch , Gratuliert habe ich Dir ja schon


----------



## barschkönig (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Mensch Toni , nimm doch das andere Foto.
> Da grinst du wenigstens und hast die Augen offen
> Schöner Fisch , Gratuliert habe ich Dir ja schon


 
Bei dem sieht der Fisch aber länger aus:m


----------



## carpking40 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

guten tag 
bin heute von ner session wieder gekommen, war seit freitag unterwegs und konnte 15 karpfen von 12-22 pfund landen... keine riesen, aber teils traumhaft beschuppt


----------



## carpking40 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur ein 12 pfünder der sich erschrocken hat
> Glaube mir, genau zusagen wie groß oder schwer er war ist sehr schwer zu beantworten. Es gibt Fische die erschrecken sich so sehr und donnern los das du glaubst es sei ein 20er aber dann ist es doch nur ein 10 pfünder..



genau.. mein pb von 41 pfund hatte zum beispiel nur 4 mal gepiept, rute in die hand bis 15 m vor mir ran gepumpt und dann nahm er erst schnur.. ich dachte ich bekomm ihn schnell im kescher, dauerte aber fast 30 min


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne fische Jungs, ich werde endlich wieder mal ein We fischen gehn.

War jetzt glaube ich das letzte mal vor 3 Wochen drausen.
 Gefischt wird an einem komplet Verkrauteten See,und da übertreibe ich nicht. Bericht ,Bilder werden folgen hoffen wir das einige gut fangen


----------



## CarpMetty (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich war das Wochenende auch wieder draußen und konnte nen 10 pf Spiegler und einen 97cm großen und 22pf schweren Graser fangen|supergri


Sieht aus, als wärst du eingeschlafen, und fällst gleich um 
Aber Petri zum dicken Graser!


----------



## catchandrelease96 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Letztes Wochenende:
Wann: 27.08 / 22:56
Wo: Frankreich Lothringen
Wer: Ich
Mondphase: Kurz nach Vollmond
Windrichtung: Westwind
Wassertemperatur: 17 Grad
Womit: 2x Red Fish / Dynamite Baits 15mm
Größe: --
Gewicht: 19 Pfund


2. Ein SChuppi

Wann: 27.08 / 01.20
Womit: Scoberry / Succesfulbaits 20mm
Größe: --
Gewicht: 12 Pfund




Entschuldigung für den verpennten Blick aber man darf an dem See nicht hältern...


----------



## Lil Torres (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri zu den fischen, catchandrelease96!!

ist das etwa frost auf deinem schirm?? |bigeyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

würde eher sagen Schwitztwasser,Nissel regen


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

naja die Nächte waren aber auch sehr kalt gewesen !


----------



## Marc 24 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ist das etwa frost auf deinem schirm?? |bigeyes



Dachte ich auch im ersten Augenblick, sogar im zweiten, weil das Gras auch danach aussieht. Aber ganz ehrlich. Wer trägt bei Frost kurze Hose und T-Shirt? :q


----------



## catchandrelease96 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

JA genau es war Tauwasser, denn es war Nachts Arschkalt ^^


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> Wer trägt bei Frost kurze Hose und T-Shirt?


Den den es in ihrem Schlafsack zu warm ist 
Hatt ich auch schon ^^ und dann morgens war es richtig kalt und ich stand mit T-Shirt und Kurzer Hose drillend auf dem Boot ..


----------



## Feuchty (4. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*




Foto Qualität ist mehr als schlecht,leider.


Tach Sportsfreunde,
Bin so eben von meiner ersten wirkichen Sitzung zurück gekommen und konnte einen wirklich traumhaft schönen Spiegler kennenlernen, leider kann ich euch nicht mit Daten versorgen den Waage wurde zuhause vergessen was aber auch egal ist !
Leider ist dies mein erste Fisch in diesem jahr da ich durch den Beruf etc. wirklich garkeine Zeit hatte mcih mal ans Wasser zusetzen, aber nun habe ich es doch irgendwie geschafft und war wieder ein waahnsinns Weekend, mit sonnenbrand, müden knochen hach alles was dazu gehört 
Bisschen Zeit bleibt mir noch und hoffentlich ein wenig mitgefühl meines Arbeitgebers:g

in diesem Sinne Petri Heil.


----------



## BLADER II (5. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöne Fische, Petri allen Fängern#6


----------



## catchandrelease96 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

In spätestens einem Monat folgen Bilder vom Juniorcarping 2011 aus Drusenheim, bei dem ich 2 Karpfen überlisten konnte mit 15  und 30 Pfund ... Und viele Bilder mehr ....


----------



## makki (6. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
wir konnten wieder zuschlagen:
schuppenkarpfen mit 24 pfund. hat spaß gemacht.
und das bei einer spontanen shortsession.
lg
makki


----------



## marcus7 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

Habe 2 Nächte an meinem Hausgewässer gemacht. Erste Nacht blieb es ruhig, doch dann sind es doch noch 7 Fische geworden.

mfg


----------



## Lil Torres (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

ganz digges petri, marcus!!

wirklich schöne fische, foto's gefallen auch. #6


----------



## marcus7 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Firma dankt


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri marcus,

Schöne Fische!!!


----------



## sneaker (9. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen
wirklich schöne Fische und Fotos
gruss
Sneaker


----------



## dattelncarphunter (10. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wie viel hatte der spiegler auf dem ersten foto?könnte nen ende 30er  bis mitte 40er sein?

verdammt schöne fische


----------



## marcus7 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Dankeschön, aber so schwer war er nicht.

1. war 28
2. ca. 25 (nicht gewogen, weil doppelrun gehabt...)
3. war 31
4. war 25

die anderen drei habe ich gleich im Kescher abgehakt (ca. 20, 10, 10)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie man sich bei Fischen verschätzen kann im Gewicht...sind sie "vorteilhaft" fotographiert, werden sie oft überschätzt und sind sie eher "unvorteilhaft" fotographiert, dann werden sie schnell unterschätzt (siehe der Schätz-Thread mit dem Schuppi)

mfg Marcus


----------



## heidsch (10. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Mensch Marcus #6



MfG heidsch


----------



## carpking40 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin heute wieder gekommen von einem mir zu vor unbekannten see, ich konnte in 2 nächten je 28,27 25,24,2 x22,2x 20, pfund und noch 5 weitere karpfen zwischen 15 und 18 pfund landen, ich bin mehr als zufrieden für diese session,weiß nicht genau wie man die bilder hier in den thread rein stellt, hab aber ein paar bilder in einen meiner alben reingestellt.
mfg timo


----------



## BLADER II (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri @all

Möchte auch mal wieder, aber es läuft gar nichts#d


----------



## colognecarp (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hier mal ein Paar von mir, hoffe das klappt so !!


----------



## marv95 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@: colognecarp:

hammer     :m

sehr, sehr geile Fische

glückwunsch und weiter so


----------



## yassin (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

sehr geile Fische Cologne!!
besonders der Koiverschnitt #6


----------



## colognecarp (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke, ja läuft grade ganz gut. Mit meinem Spannmann 26 fische in 7 Tagen und 11 fische über 15 Kg, leider hatte ich etwas mehr die Arschkarte, ein 21,5 Kg ist da gefallen der aber leider nicht auf mein Konto ging, und wir machen Ping Pong :c Aber diekt danach am we. in 2 Tagen wieder 8 Fische mit 17-17,5 und 19 kg Spitze. Ist zwar auch anstengend so viel zu fangen aber end Geil !!! Mal sehen ob das bis Nov. so weiter geht, danach ist bei uns meistens popshop am See. Aber ich glaub wir haben den Pool geknackt, war aber auch 2 Jahre arbeit mit viel Blankzeiten dabei


----------



## raubfischdavid (12. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Sauber Jung  sag mir das nächste mal bescheid wenn du am see der giganten sitzt  dann komme ich mal mit dem Julian rum


----------



## marcus7 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ein dickes Petri von mir auch, zu all den tollen Fischen!

Der Koi sieht von der Musterung aus wie eine Kuh :m

mfg


----------



## Erik_D (13. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@ colognecarp: Sehr schöne Fische!! Weiter so! Aber im Bleibtreusee gibts ja noch wesentlich größere 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=64534


----------



## Kuxi (13. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich war auch mal wieder recht erfolgreich.

Noch im Dunkeln habe ich meinen Angelplatz erreicht, welcher von meinem Angelkollegen für uns bereits angefüttert wurde. Nach höchstens zwei Minuten, noch bevor ich die zweite Rute fertig hatte ich den ersten Run welcher sich nach kurzem Drill in Form eines kleinen Spieglers zu einem Foto zu mir gesellte. 

Dann ging einige Stunden nichts mehr bis mein Pieper wieder sein so geliebtes Lied spielte.
Ein schöner Schuppi der sich stärker zeigte als er am Ende wirklich gewogen hatte aber eben echter Fighter und ein bildschöner Fisch.

Anschließend haben eine Horde Brassen unseren Futterplatz bevölkert, naja das kommt davon wenn man mit Hartmais, Erdnüssen und Kichererbsen fischt. Deshalb habe ich einfach mit einer Rute eine Stelle befischt an der ich im Morgengrauen einiges an Bewegung im Wasser beobachtet hatte. Nach etwa einer Stunde ging bei mir wieder die Post ab und kaum das ich Kontakt aufgenommen hatte, habe ich den Fisch meinem Kumpel als kleinen Pisser angekündigt.
Ohne große Gegenwehr, von ein paar Kopfstößen die mich an einen Zander erinnerten abgesehen, ließ der Fisch sich heranziehen. Mein Kollege schnappte sich den Kescher um den Kleinen zu keschern, dieser aber zeigte kaum dass er den Kescher sah, dass er kein Kleiner sondern ein recht anständiger Graser war. Von diesem Moment an, zeigte er mir recht ausdauernd was ein Graser doch für starke Fluchten in den Flossen hat. Nach einem sehr intensiven Drill, konnte ich seit wirklich langer Zeit mal wieder einen schönen Graser landen.

Ich finde nur die Augen so hässlich aber sein recht gutes Gewicht, machte ihn gleich wieder etwas schöner in meinen Augen. 

An der gleichen Stelle hatte ich kurz danach wieder einen satten Biss und einen schönen Drill, war bestimmt ein guter Fisch welchen ich nicht zu Gesicht bekam, ihm ist es gelungen sich meines Schonhakens zu entledigen.

Dann wurde es auch Zeit wieder einzupacken, war ein sehr schöner und erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## Eruzione (14. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

servus,

@cologne carp, 
sehr schöne fische und auch in der quantität - daumen hoch :m

bei mir gabs in den letzten 4 tage "nur" 2 mit knapp 20 pfd. im oktober gehts dann nochmal 6 tage raus, vielleicht läuft es dann besser, wenn es etwas abgekühlt hat.

mfg denny


----------



## Toni1993 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Doppeldrill !!! um 7 Uhr morgens ! 


und das war um halb 4 in der nacht )


----------



## pfefferladen (15. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Beim Feedern hab ich einen neuen PB aufgestellt.

84cm 34pfd

Gefangen mit ner Greys Prodigy Barbel 0,22er mono,Methode Feeder,10cm Vorfach 0,20mm und einem 12 Haken.
Köder : Browning Hybrid Chewies Soft Pellets 8mm

Musste den Fisch leider entnehmen.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

lass dir schecken wa


----------



## marcus7 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo,

hier mal ein ganz besonderer Fisch
im Moment ist er 5 Jahre alt mit 17pfd., bald wird aus ihm ein Zeilenmonster, wenn er so weiter wächst


----------



## marcus7 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Zur Krönung habe ich mein Auto noch festgefahren, die Jungs vom Kieswerk haben mich zum Glück mit ihrem Radlader rasugezogen:m.

Karre sieht aus wie ein Erdferkel|supergri


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Zeiler, Petri:m

Schönes Auto|supergri

 Du hattest  17 Pf am Haken.

  Der Herr im Radlader ca. 3000 Pf


----------



## Lil Torres (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@marcus7

was 'ne zeile, petri zu dieser schönheit!! |bigeyes


----------



## heidsch (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@marcus:

toller fisch und was'n klarer see. da muss ich unbedingt mal hin.
naja evtl. im nächsten jahr .

petri nochmal....



MfG heidsch


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Echt schöne Fische jungs, freu mich auf meinen Trip ende September.
dann gehts endlich für mich, wieder richtig Karpfenfischen Bin gespannt ob was geht zimliches Hartcore Gewässser.


----------



## Steffen90 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri! wunderschöner zeiler! :k

ich hatte letzte nacht auch spass mit 4 mädels :q 
mit 14-20pfund zwar keine riesen aber hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht! und dazu wunderschöne, dickgefressene fische....


----------



## pizza123 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hir auch mal ein karpfen von mir


----------



## Ranger (19. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Marcus7 Was für ein schöner Fisch! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## BLADER II (20. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Konnte letztes We auch zwei Schuppis zum Termin überreden:q
zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Und wieder mal der Hinweis, dass wir keinerlei Fangbildflaming dulden. Das gibt Verwarnungen.
Die betreffenden Beiträge wurden gelöscht.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Fangbildflaming  wat isn dat?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



dattelncarphunter schrieb:


> Fangbildflaming  wat isn dat?




Damit ist gemeint, dass hier jeder Angler das Recht hat, seine Bilder zu veröffentlichen. Ob der Fisch auf der Abhakmatte liegt, im Gras, im Kescher, ob er lebt, tot ist, ausgenommen wurde, oder Blut zu sehen ist, vollkommen Schnuppe. 

Das AB ist für alle da, nicht nur für bestimmte Gesinnungen oder Moralvorstellungen. Völlig gleich ob C&Rler oder Kochtopfangler, alle haben die gleichen Rechte.

Wer das nicht akzeptiert und andere wegen Ihrer eingestellten Bilder oder angaben dazu angreift, betreibt flaming. Fangbildflaming halt.

Und das tolerieren wir nicht.


----------



## colognecarp (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ralle hängt wohl zu viel mit Karpfenanglern rum :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ein paar mehr Informationen zu euren Fängen währen auch nicht schlecht.
Viele Grüße 
Knurri


----------



## firefox (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein ganz besonderer Fisch
> im Moment ist er 5 Jahre alt mit 17pfd., bald wird aus ihm ein Zeilenmonster, wenn er so weiter wächst



Petri!!
Ist die Zeilen-Perle nicht im dichten Kraut hängen geblieben?:q


----------



## marcus7 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



firefox schrieb:


> Petri!!
> Ist die Zeilen-Perle nicht im dichten Kraut hängen geblieben?:q


Danke

Nee, aber dafür haben sich durch das Kraut die dicken Brassen still und heimlich aufgehangen, ohne das die Bissanzeiger ausgelöst haben|uhoh:.
Ist aber schon deutlich besser geworden als da wo wir beide da waren.

mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bei mir gehts ab Mitwoche endlich ne 1Woche mal ans Wasser.

Was mich stört ist das Wetter,die ganze nächste Woche Warm/Trocken denke das grosse fressen wirds nicht geben über den Feiertag.


----------



## heidsch (25. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo Leute,

hatte heut Nacht auch mal wieder eine Begegnung der besonderen Art .

Gegen 1:30 holte mich ein vermeintlicher Brassenbiss aus dem Land der Träume.
Nach einem beherzten Anschlag stellte ich fest das es kein Brassen war - Gott sei dank.

Nach dem sich mein Gegenüber auf direktem Wege in die nahe gelegene Krautbank flüchtete und sich dort anständig festsetzte, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als rohe Gewalt.
Langsam pumpte ich den Fisch mit samt Kraut in Richtung meines Keschers.

Und dann kam was kommen musste!
Kurz vor dem Kescher stieg der Fisch aus .... so eine Schei****.
Aber anstatt sein Heil in der Flucht zu suchen, verweilte er ganz ruhig vor meinen Füssen.
Also besiegelte ein beherzter Kescherversuch sein Schicksal und ich konnte schlussendlich doch noch einen kleinen hübschen 14pf schweren Schuppi zum Landgang überreden.

Glück braucht der Mensch  ....







14pf Schuppi


*Köder:* Schneemann 18mm Spicy-Liver-Boilie (Eigener Mix) - 16mm NatureBaits Monster Crab Popi
*Uhrzeit:* 1:30 Uhr
*Rig:* 6'er C2-Haken an einem BlowBack-Rig
*Gewässer:* 2,5ha Tonstich
*Spot:* überhängender Baum auf der gegenüber liegenden Uferseite, ca. 2m Tiefe


MfG heidsch


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (25. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo, 

ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder... 
Ich bin vom Raubfischangeln auf das Karpfenangeln umgestiegen und ich muss sagen, es macht richtig süchtig  

Gestern war ich mal wieder den ganzen Tag und Nacht unterwegs und konnte auch ein paar sehr schöne Fische fangen... 

Um 10 Uhr morgens war ich am Wasser. Ich war gerade dabei alles aufzubauen, da hörte ich auch schon den Bissanzeiger. Nach ca. 15 min, kam ein schöner Graser zum Vorschein, mit gewiss über 1 Meter. Gemessen und gewogen wurde der Fisch nicht, da ich noch keine Waage besitze und meinen Meterstab vergessen habe. 

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/7761/20110908101452.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Leider war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt alleine im Wasser und konnte ihn nur ein schlechtes Bild schießen. 

Irgendwann am Nachmittag, ca. 3 Uhr kam dann der nächste Biss und ein wirklich schöner Spiegelkarpfen kam zum Vorschein. 

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/8827/20110913181547.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Danach stieg mir noch 1 Karpfen aus und dann war erstmal Ruhe. Um 2 Uhr gab es dann wieder einen Run und es kam der nächste Spiegler zum Vorschein. 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/4980/20110925015223.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Um 6 Uhr morgens wollte ich dann endlich mal schlafen, aber dazu kam ich nicht. Ich lag nicht mal 2 Minuten auf der Liege, schon zog der nächste Karpfen ab, diesmal aber nicht auf Boilie, sondern auf Köderfisch . Der Drill an der leichten Rute hat richtig Spaß gemacht und war purer Morgensport. 

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/2566/20110925074340.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Vl. könnt ihr ja mal schätzen, wie schwer die Karpfen ungefähr gewesen sein könnten. 



Petri 

Tim


----------



## carpking40 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin grade von ner session zurück, lief leider nicht so gut wie gedacht 6 karpfen bis 23 pfund.
Dafür hab ich wohl etwas einmaliges erlebt, nachts um 1 fallbiss auf 2 x 20mm selfmades und zum vorschein kam ein 105cm hecht.... unglaublich :O
bilder lade ich morgen in eins meiner alben hoch
mfg. Timo


----------



## Steffen90 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schöne fische!
petri!

bei mir hats auch gerappelt.... ein alter bekannter, thilo...
gebissen hat er auf red spice fish von successfull. 
ich hatte echt schwein.... hat sich direkt nach dem biss im holz festgesetzt. mit gedult hab ich ihn aber dennoch herausführen können!


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ein dickes Peri an alle Fänger! sehr tolle Fische


----------



## BLADER II (26. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Peri an alle Fänger! sehr tolle Fische


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen|bigeyes


----------



## Lil Torres (28. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

petri an alle erfolgreichen!! #6

zur abwechslung mal ein schönes stimmungsbild vom letzten wochenende...


----------



## makki (28. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> zur abwechslung mal ein schönes stimmungsbild vom letzten wochenende...


 
bei dem anblick möchte ich doch gleich wieder angeln fahren!!! :k
lg
makki


----------



## Schleie! (28. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Ich konnte gestern Nacht gut zuschlagen, hatte 6 Fische und einen Aussteiger, das war leider auch der größte.

Bilder gibts morgen mal


----------



## Bremer26 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

moin,

@Raubfisch_Tim

traumhaftes gewässer hast du da zum fischen!


----------



## Buc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,

hatte heute auch mal wieder Glück....
Graser mit 84 cm und 21 Pfund. |stolz:

Bild ist nicht ganz so toll geworden, da mit Handy auf 2 Rutenständern liegend und Selbstauslöser fotografiert. :q

Das zweite Pic ist ein Schuppi mit 18 Pfund, den ich vor gut 4 Wochen gefangen habe.

Beide Fischlis sind auf 3 Frolic am Haar gefangen worden und schwimmen natürlich wieder. :m

Gruß Buc


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So, hier mal ein paar meiner Fänge der letzten 3 Wochen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Echt schöne fische jungs, so bin wieder zurück ausm Rheintal .
gefangen habe ich 6 monster Brassen ,Carps fehlanzeige der Komplete See hat keinen Carp gefangen.

So hier mal ein Paar eindrücke






Unterwasser Bild mit meiner Cam






.
Das sind echt mal koffer Brassen





1.10.2011 und wir waren Baden,20,5c hatte das Wasser 







Alles hat mal ein Ende


----------



## colognecarp (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Die Schleie ist wieder am Start, Mit stielaugen auf den Fisch 

Glückwunsch


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Die Schleie ist wieder am Start, Mit stielaugen auf den Fisch
> 
> Glückwunsch






Jo, Petri auch von mir!

mfg


----------



## catchandrelease96 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

von letztem WE 

zwar klein aber fein 

1-3 12 Pfund


----------



## catchandrelease96 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Und nun der kleinere 

mit 7,4 Pfund


----------



## Prof. Pike (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Diese Saison war irgendwie nicht so gut...
Wetter hat immer dann umgeschlagen, wenn ich am See gesessen habe  !
Den größten konnte ich vor zwei Wochen, mit 26 pfund Landen, der Rest lag immer zwischen 5 - 15 pfund und im durchschnitt gab es 2 Fische in einer Nacht (meistens die 5 pfünder oder Brassen)!

Naja dafür geht jetzt die Raubfischsaison richtig los und da konnte ich immerhin letztes Wochenende in der Müritz 14 Hechte landen ! 


_---> Die Fotoshow ist doch besser als den Teller voll zu haben  <---
_


----------



## mephy87 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Meinen größten dieses Jahr konnte ich letzte Woche auf die Matte legen


----------



## marcus7 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das ist doch mal ein Ochse#6

Ein großes Petri dazu!


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

digges petri an alle erfolgreichen, vor allem an mephy87!! #6

geiles teil!! |bigeyes


----------



## Schneidy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Erstmal Petri 
Echt geile Fische habt ihr da gefangen
I war am Wochende auch mal wieder draussen und konnte paar Karpfen überlisten.Ist zwar nicht diwe Masse aber dafür war es meiner Meinung nach zu Warm





*23 Pfd.,82cm*




*18 Pfd.,78cm*




*20 Pfd.,74cm*




*7 Pfd.,55cm*




*38 Pfd.,90cm*


----------



## Schleie! (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nicht schlecht Schneidy! Ich hoffe bei uns packen die dicken auch langsam mal zu!

Jah, ich bin wieder aktiv Jungs  Ich fische momentan wieder an dem Gewässer, wo ich die letzten jahre immer war. Letztes Jahr hatte ich das Gewässer mal gewechselt - mit erfolg. Leider war dort im Winter ein "Karpfensterben" und seitdem ist das Gewässer fast wie tot. Dann kam im Sommer noch der ganze Stress auf Arbeit hinzu - da hatte ich einfach keine Zeit zum fischen. Nun bin ich wieder an meinem alten Gewässer "gelandet" und werde da heuer hoffentlich noch den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch auf die Matte legen können .


----------



## Schleie! (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Und wieder einer mehr in der "Sammlung"


----------



## catchandrelease96 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

SChöne Fische Leute !!!


----------



## Neuling Angler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir und meinem Angelkollegen waren die 4 Nächte ein echter Erfolg 
insgesamt 18 Karpfen, davon 8 Stück mit über 30 Pfund :k

Hier der Größte mit 36 Pfund:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ranger (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der super Strecke.

Das Wasserbild ist klasse...!


----------



## yassin (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Juuungs der Herbst is im vollen gange!!#6
Hammer fänge!
Ich selber habe auch wieder zugeschlagen und das auchnoch in nem Low-Stock Gewässer!...habe letzte Woche schon Bilder ins Album hochgeladen, da werden nochn paar kommen


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

von samstag auf sonntag gehts auch bei mir mal wieder raus


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*



Wann:* Ende September
*Wo:*  Bayern/ Stausee
*Wer:* Ich
*Mondphase:* VollMond
*Womit:* Hailbut Red Shrip Pellets von CommonBaits
* Größe:* ca 80 cm
*Gewicht: 28 pfd
*


----------



## carpking40 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=3206&pictureid=42129


----------



## Wildkarpfen (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri,schöner Carp


----------



## marcus7 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Wow, tolle Fische! Petri euch zweien!

mfg


----------



## carpking40 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hab das bild vom letzten post mit dem 105cm hecht auf boilie, nun in eins meiner alben reingestellt 
dickes petri zu all euren fängen !


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke Morgen bzw heute noch werde ich ein Album erstellen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Einer von ein paar fischen in der letzten zeit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Echt schöne fische Jungs ,bei mir wird’s die nächsten 2 Wochen leider nix mit fischen.




  [FONT=&quot]Werde  dafür jetzt 2 Wochen im Fluss Füttern , Und dort meine fische aussitzen  [/FONT]


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

so war anfang september drausen


Wann: 2 september 2011

Wo: Götzenbachstausee

Womit: Db banana nut crunch

Zeit: 23 uhr

Gewicht : 7,3kg


----------



## BLADER II (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri an die Fänger, echt schöne Fische. #6


----------



## yassin (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri den Fängern! #6

Habe am Wochenende auch wieder zugeschlagen unteranderem konnte ich den seerekord erneut nach oben schrauben!!(siehe Benutzerbild)


----------



## barschkönig (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Gute Fische:m

Hab hier vergessen meine letzten Fänge zu posten. War vom 3.10. - 11.10. draußen gewesen. Konnte insgesamt 15 karpfen fangen. Davon ein 18 pf Schuppi und nen sehr schönen aber kleinen halben Zeilenkarpfen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri allen erstmal
War grad ne Nacht am Wasser,leider gingen nur kleine Karpfen (10pf) aber besser wie nix.

Werde heute Abend bis morgen nochmal ne Nacht versuchen,hoffe das dan bessere Fischen kommen.


----------



## allgäucarp (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Noch ein kleiner Bericht zu einer Woche am Hopfensee Anfang Oktober:
   Ich bin erst Montag an den See gekommen. So gegen 10.00 hab ich alles  aufgebaut und fuhr mit dem Boot zum füttern vor die Seerosen. Die waren  schon ziemlich zurück gegangen, am Grund aber noch ziemlich dicht,also  stellte ich die Ruten sehr steil auf. Schnell noch die H-Boje gesetzt  und dann anständig Futter auf den Platz, der in ca. 60 Meter Entfernug lag. Dieses bestand hauptsächlich  aus Partikel und nur wenig Boilie und Peletts.
  Am ersten Tag rührt sich noch nichts, also ging ich in die Hütte um mein  Glück auf Hecht zu versuchen. Der erste Wurf mit dem Gummifisch brachte  schon den ersten Biss, ein kleiner Hecht, der sich aber sofort wieder  losschüttelte. Zweiter Wurf in Richtung Seerosenkante, der Gummifisch  klatscht auf´s Wasser und prompt ein Schlag in der Rute, diesmal hakte  der Fisch richtig. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich einen Esox von 77 cm und  5 Pfund landen. Danach ging nichts mehr auf Hecht.
  Nachts um halb Zwei hatte ich den ersten Run, raus aus der Hütte, ran an  die Rute, kurzer Drill und die Schnur hing auf einmal schlaff durch.  Schnurbruch! Keine Ahnung wiso aber die Schnur riss irgendwo weit weg  vom Vorfach.
  Egal, neu montieren und wieder raus damit. Um drei dann erneut ein Run,  wieder raus und drillen. Diesmal hat alles gekappt und ich konnte einen  Schuppi von 15 Pfund landen. Ich fing um zehn vor Vier noch einen  Schuppi. Ich kontrollierte auch noch die andere Rute, und siehe da, es  hing noch ein kleiner Schuppi dran, er war vielleicht 6 Pfund schwer und  hat nicht mal den Freilauf abgezogen.

  Den Ganzen Vormittag ging nichts, obwohl Fische am Futterplatz sprangen.  Ich fischte bis dahin mit Tigernüssen und Pellet auf Grund. Also  Strategieänderung, nocheinmal nachfüttern aber diesmal nur Zwei sehr  kleine Spot´s mit je 3kg Partikeln. Die Sinker tauschte ich an einer  Rute gegen einen Schneemann an der anderen lies ich die Tigernüsse  auftreiben.
  Montage wieder an den Futterplatz geworfen und siehe da nach zehn  Minuten ein Fallbiss. Ich nahm die Rute auf, nichts. Rute erneut raus  und nach ein paar Minuten schon der nächste Biss. Wieder fing es mit  einem Fallbiss los aber jetzt wartete ich noch und nur einige Sekunden  später ging die Post ab.
  Ich merkte sofort einen starken Wiederstand aber wenig Gegenwehr,  Graser. nach ein paar Minuten pumpen kam er schon in die Nähe vom  Kescher, jetzt kam die Erste richtige Flucht. Ein paar Minuten später  lag er dann aber sicher auf der Matte. Schnell gewogen und vermossen:  104cm und 30 Pfund, Jahresbestmarke. Kurz noch ein paar Fotos und zurück  ins Wasser. Gerade als ich die Rute herrichten wollte hatte ich auf der  andern Rute einen Biss. Vollrun! Gerte aufnehmen Freilauf raus und mit  drillen beginnen. Der Fisch ar aber damit nicht einverstanden und  flüchtete erst mal in die Boje, die er trotz 300g Grippa am Boden erst  mal 10 Meter mitnahm. Er dreht zum Glück wieder ab und war aus der Boje  frei, jetzt preschte er in Richtung Hütte. Mit aller Kraft schaffte ich  es gerade noch ihn vor den Pfosten zu halten. Der Fisch lies sich nun  leiter durch die Seerosen ziehen. Als ich ihn da durch hatte, sah ich es  war wieder ein Graser, noch größer als der erste! Er war schon am  Kescherrand aber drehte wieder ab und zug ganz gemächlich in Richtung  Hütte. Wieder Hand auf die Spule und dem Fisch sagen wo´s lang geht.
  Der Graser zickte noch ein paar mal vor dem Kescher, aber nach einer  Viertelstunde knallhartem Drill hatte ich ihn endlich im Kescher, dachte  ich. Mit dem Kopf am Kescherkreuz hob ich den Kescher an und stellte  fest, der Fisch hängt hinten noch mit dem Schwanz raus, Wahnsinn. Ich  fasste nach und hatte ihn endgültig im Netz.
  Als ich den Kescher hochheben will, dachte ich erst der hängt an einem  Ast fest. Tat er aber nicht der Fisch war schwerer als der Erste.
  Schnell auf die Matte, auch da stand er über. Das messen erg cm und  ein Gewicht von genau 40 Pfund. Neuer persönlicher Rekord.
  In 20 Minuten Zwei solche Graser, Anglerherz was willst du mehr!
  Bis Abends um zehn ging aber nichts mehr, dann bis noch ein "kleiner"  Graser mit 15 Pfund und kurz später ein Schuppi. Die Nacht brachte nur  einen Karpfen und um 8.15 noch einen beide um die elf Pfund.
  Tagsüber hatte ich einige Termine, also musste ich bis abends eine Pause  machen. Erst gegen 17.00 Uhr kam ich wieder an den See zurück. Gleich  wieder füttern und Ruten raus. Kurz vor 19.00 wieder ein Doppelschlag,  wieder ein Graser und endlich mal einen Spiegelkarpfen, 15 un 13 Pfund,  danah wieder Ruhe.
  In der Nacht bissen Zwei kleine Schuppis. Am Morgen lies sich noch einer  zum Landgang überreden. Bis Mittag blieb es wieder ruhig. Um halb Zwei  biss noch ein Graser, auch wieder 15 Pfund. Am Nachmittag verlor ich  noch Zwei gute Fische.
  Abends um Zehn ging dann auf einmal die Post an der Rechten Rute ab.  Vollrun! Der Bissanzeiger kurz vorm Durchbrennen der Freilauf kreischte  um Gnade. Ich nahm die Rute auf, der Freilauf sprang raus und die Bremse  kreischte einfach weiter. Hatte ich nach dem letzten Drill die Bremse  nicht wieder zu gedreht? Die wahr zu! Das intressierte den Fisch aber  überhaut nicht, der nahm munter Schnur von der Rolle. Jetzt zog er in  die Boje und nahm sie mit auf seine Reise. Ich sah nur das Knicklicht  auf der Boje über das Wasser in Richtung Ufer wandern, mal war sie über  mal unter Wasser. Den Fisch schien das Grippa nicht zu beeindrucken in  ca. 10 Sekunden zog er die Boje gut 30 Meter Richtung Ufer und das quer  durchs Kraut. Kurz darauf schlitzte der Fisch aus.
  Hätte ich Pellets am Haar gehabt, würde ich sagen es war ein Waller,  hatte aber Tigernüsse drauf. Keine Ahnung was das für ein Fisch war,  würde aber sagen der war noch ein Stück größer als der Graser.
  Ein Wetterumschwung am Abend lies nichts Gutes ahnen. In der Nacht  konnte ich noch einen schönen Schuppi von 15 Pfund fangen. Es goss wie  aus Kübeln, daher beschloß ich beide Ruten einzuholen. Am Freitag in der  früh musste ich aber schon wieder einpacken un nach Hause.

  Fazit:
  Trotz ein paar verlorener Fische und Terminen unter der Woche eine gelungene Woche.
  Knapp Vier Tage gefischt, einen neuen Rekordfisch und viele schöne, wenn  auch nicht die Größten Karpfen, das kann sich sehen lassen.
  Fünf Graser, ein Spiegler und 11 Schuppis mit insgesamt 123kg Gesamtgewicht ist doch echt super.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri,schöne Fische.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So bin wieder zurück vom Wasser,leider wollen die grossen nicht konnte 2 Fische fangen um die 15Pf.

Jetzt werde ich wenns Wetter zulässt, nach dem Feiertag den Rest des Jahres im Fluss fischen

Echt geiler Bericht Günther und geile Fische.
Werde 2012 wieder bei dir am See sein,einfach Brutal wenn die Grasser am Platzt sind ,da kannste kurz mal 15 kg abschütten nach 2 Stunden ist alles weg.


----------



## carpking40 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

geiler graser :k wie ich diese fische liebe :l
dickes petri


----------



## teddy88 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Super Bericht Günther.
Sind echt tolle Bilder.

Greeze


----------



## Brucky86 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu all den schönen Fischen 

gruß


----------



## Brucky86 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,
jetzt kann ich endlich nacht fast 2 Monaten wartezeit Bilder vom 25.08 auf 26.08 hochladen, leider ist mein Kumpel nicht in die Gänge gekommen wegen den Bildern ;-)

hab 2 schöne Schuppis und einen Spiegler mit 36 Pfund auf die Matte legen dürfen 

anbei die Bilder!

gruß 

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/3668/foto12k.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/4571/foto14n.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/1174/foto16jy.jpg

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/2121/foto17w.jpg


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

2 Tage werde ich nun ein Spot am Baggersee anlegen mit Mais und Boilies bzw. halbe Boilie. Und am Freitag geht bis Sonntag fischen. Mal gucken was da geht. 

Das Wasser an unserem Baggersee hat sich von der Farbe her sehr stark verändert. Im Frühling und Sommer ist das Wasser sehr klar und jetzt gegen Herbst ist das Wasser sehr dunkel geworden so Gelb-Bräunlich. 

Wist ihr vielleicht woran das liegt ? 

mfg.


----------



## makki (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

hi,
so langsam kriege ich das gefühl, dass es denn fischen zu kalt wird und sie nicht mehr beißen.
liege ich da falsch und verpasse möglicherweise eine top zeit wenn ich dieses jahr nicht mehr auf karpfen angle? 
ich hab nämlich auch noch nicht sooo viel erfahrung.
lg,
makki


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

zu kalt ist es für die fische sicherlich nicht.
vielleicht angelst du zur falschen zeit oder an der falschen stelle.
fütter einfach mal 2-3 tage mit boilies, hanf und mais vor und angel dan auf dem spot. 
eine rute direckt auf dem futterplatz und die zweite oder dritte rute auf dem rand vom futterplatz. 
ich mache das auch immer so und habe gestern auch gut gefangen.
bei uns ist es so das die größeren fisch auf dem rand vom futterplatz beißen aber auch die kleineren fische beißen mal am rand vom futterplatz.

und wen das immer noch kein erfolg bringt probier es mal mit auffälligen fluo pop ups und kleinen futterplätzen mit zb. einem 16mm ananas fluo pop up und ein PVA stick mit zerkleinerten boilies und einigen 3mm pellets. 
und das muss dan den erwüschten erfolg bringen. 

mfg.


----------



## Brucky86 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Servus,
war letzten Samstag eine Nacht am See und hab um halb 7 Abends nen schönen Schuppi mit 32 Pfund auf Scopex + Mulberry Pop up verführen können 

anbei die Bilder 


gruß

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/463/img0580pv.jpg

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/1836/img0576wog.jpg


----------



## catchandrelease96 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Fisch


----------



## marcus7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den schönen Schuppi!!


----------



## carpking40 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bei mir geht es auch morgen los


----------



## Brucky86 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke 

war von gestern auf heute wieder mal für eine Nacht draußen, hab nen Schuppi mit 20 und nen Spiegler mit 23 Pfund auf die Matte legen können!

Bilder folgen


----------



## majorfrankburns (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen

War heute für 6 stunden am see und konnte auch mal wieder 
einen Karpfen landen nachdem ich die letzten beidemal 
blank war.

Gefangen auf maiskette

MFG Sven


----------



## majorfrankburns (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jetzt hat das wohl mit dem Bild geklappt

Sorry

MFG Sven


----------



## makki (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



majorfrankburns schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> War heute für 6 stunden am see und konnte auch mal wieder
> einen Karpfen landen nachdem ich die letzten beidemal
> ...


wie groß/schwer?|kopfkrat


----------



## yassin (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

@Brucky
schöner schuppi!!

RANN ANS WASSER MIT EUCH!!!
Der Herbst is heiß und die fische in bester beisslaune!!!#6


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

War von Samstag (gestern) auf Sonntag(heute) auf Karpfen doch sie wollte einfach nicht beißen.Die Nacht war auch sehr kalt. Ein "Brummer" ist gesprungen doch wollte einfach nicht. Ich habe auf Tigernüsse und 20mm Pellets mit einem Scorpex popup gefischt. Habt ihr vill Tips wie man die jetzt noch fängt???


----------



## carpking40 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

bin heute wieder gekommen und konnte leider nur einen fisch dieses wochenende mit 24 pfund landen, es heißt ja auch angeln und nicht fangen 
gebissen hat er auf nen 20mm selfmade mit nem knicklichtversehen, biss kam um 3:30


----------



## carpking40 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*


----------



## catchandrelease96 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Bei mir gehts jetzt zur nächsten Session!!!

schöner Spiegler!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war auch wieder am Wasser.
Da mein Mädel mit gehn wollte, blieb mir nur ein Gewässer zur Auswahl (Vereins Gewässer mit Hütte 



http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/256/pb010175.jpg/






Gefangen habe ich 8 Fische, der Schwerste wog 8,2kg.

Gefischt habe ich mit  Trippel s  von Proline als Sinker, und Doppel Pop up .


























Wen ich auf einfügen geh Klappts nicht


----------



## catchandrelease96 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zum Fang!!!

Heut Nacht ziehts mich auch wieder für eine Nacht ans Wasser!!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (8. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



carpking40 schrieb:


> gebissen hat er auf nen 20mm selfmade mit nem knicklichtversehen



dein ernst??????????|bigeyes


----------



## carpking40 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> dein ernst??????????|bigeyes


  ja hat er :q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

So war auch wieder am Wasser.
Da mein Mädel mit gehn wollte, blieb mir nur ein Gewässer zur Auswahl (Vereins Gewässer mit Hütte 














































Gefangen habe ich 8 Fische, der Schwerste wog 8,2kg.

Gefischt habe ich mit  Trippel s  von Proline als Sinker, und Doppel Pop up .


----------



## dark (11. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Da der Thread nicht "Rekordfänge", sondern schlicht "aktuelle Karpfenfänge" heisst, dachte ich mir, ich schreib auch mal was.

War am vergangenen Wochenende an einem kleinen Gewässer in Frankreich. 





Neben drei Koikarpfen (5/5/7 Pfd.) gab es auch drei Spiegelkarpfen (9/10 /15 Pfund). 

Der 15 Pfünder biss auf einen "Monstercrab"-Boilie von SB: 




Für die meisten wird ein 15 Pfünder nichts besonderes sein, für mich ist es aber ein Riese und bedeutet, dass mein bisheriger Rekord um 4 Pfund übertroffen wurde und das an einem Gewässer, von dem ich dachte, das es keine grösseren Fische als 12 Pfund beherbergt. |supergri |supergri |supergri

Zwei der Koikarpfen konnten sich offensichtlich für einzelne 20mm Fischboilies begeistern. Die anderen Fische für 18er Waldfrucht-Boilies von SB. Gefangen wurde sowohl in Ufernähe als auch Mitten im See. (Tiefeste Stelle vermutlich 1,5m.) Angefüttert wurde jeweils mit einer Hand voll der entsprechenden Boilie Sorte. 

Übrigens bissen bis auf den kleinsten Koikarpfen alle Fische in einer Nacht. Die restliche Zeit war - bis auf einen Run auf Waldfrucht-Boilie (leider im Drill ausgestiegen) - Ruhe.

Alles in allem, ein sehr gemütliches Wochenende und ein mehr als würdiger Saisonabschluss! Und mit Temperaturen von 8-12°C war es möglich, nur unter der Plane (ohne Zelt) zu übernachten.





Die Wassertemperatur betrug ca. 11°C. Wettermässig war von allem ein bisschen dabei: etwas Regen, bewölkter Himmel, klarer Himmel, Nebel, Sonne... :m


----------



## marcus7 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jawoll! Petri! Sieht sehr schön hell, fast schon weiß aus der Spiegler#6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo liebe Karpfengemeinde, 

Ich konnte diese Nacht ( war nur ne One night session machen ) mit einem Kumpel und seiner Freundin an einen für uns noch unbekannten Gewässer angeln. 

Einfach nur um die Saison für uns ausklingen zulassen.
Top Bedingungen hatten wir eigentlich überhaupt nicht. ...
Nebel , Luftdruck , Vollmond , kalt , usw .
Doch irgendwie hatte ich ein ganz gutes Gefühl bei der Sache.
Irgendetwas muss es ja bringen sich vorher noch Tipps sowie top Bleie geben zu lassen . Und ja , ihr habt es erraten , es hat geholfen  :*

Als ich dann um 1 die Nacht einschlief wurde ich um 5 Uhr früh von meiner Funke geweckt, sofort saß ich senkrecht im Zelt, wollte mich gerade ebend schon wieder hinlegen als er dann noch einen kurzen Ton von sich gab . Ich rannte sofort los und nahm Kontakt zum Fisch auf. Als ich den Fisch das erste Mal an der Oberfläche sah, sagte ich noch zu Jonas :" Ach, der ist höchstens 18 pf. schwer. " 
Doch als er dann erst richtig losging, merkte ich das er größer war. Der Drill dauerte ca. 20 Minuten , & ich finde das ist schon sehr lang. Ich konnte machen was ich wollte, aber ich bekam so gut wie gar nicht hoch an die Oberfläche. Als ich ihn dann sah, war ich ganz aufgeregt  Zum Glück bekam ich ihn in meinen Kescher & war heilfroh das alles gut ging. Als ich und mein Freund den dann wogen , blieb die Waage bei 36,8 pfund stehen. Wahnsinn !! #6
Und es ging weiter.. 3 Stunden später ... Ich war gerade ebend spazieren ( 07.30 Uhr ) als ich den Dauerton meines Kumpels schon von Weiten hörte. So musste ich mich schon ganz schön beeilen und der Karpfen zog uns über die Breite des Sees ( 100 - 140m ) Was für ein Wasserschwein ! (; Als ich ihn sah sagte ich schon das dieser die 40 pf Marke durchbrechen wird.. 
Und ich behielt Recht. bei Sonnenaufgang + malerischem Nebel konnten wir diesen Traumkarpfen keschern. Er war 96cm & 44 pfund schwer !!! ♥
Was für eine One Night Session war das bloß?
Für uns war es richtig geil, da wir nunmal erst 16 sind & wir andere Gewässer haben als die Leute die mehr im Westen leben... 

Bilder folgen ...


----------



## minne6 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch ! Aber auch im westen kommt dies nicht alltäglich vor ;-)


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jaa das kann schon sein  
Ich bin einfach nur froh meinen PB Karpfen gefangen zu haben , & dann noch einen wunderbaren Schuppii #6


----------



## minne6 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Das glaube ich gerne! Hast du Bilder gemacht ?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Jaa klar, nur habe ich die nicht & muss noch drauf warten ...


----------



## Ranger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri Heil Anglerprofi99!

Ein klasse Erfahrungsbericht. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.

Weiter so.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> Petri Heil Anglerprofi99!
> 
> Ein klasse Erfahrungsbericht. Ich freue mich auf die Bilder.
> 
> Weiter so.



Vielen , Vielen Dank ! 
Ach naja, der Bericht war schnell geschrieben , hätte es noch besser machen können 
Bilder kommen leider erst Mittwoch.... 

& Euch weiterhin ein Petri Heil , die Karpfen sind immer noch in Beißlaune !!
Wartet nicht zulang.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

glückwunsch, schöne fische :m
hattet ihr vorgefüttert?


----------



## CarpAtze (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

*Wann: 13. Mai 2011
**Wo: Falkensee
**Wer: Ich Tom Schüller
**Mondphase: Vollmond
**Windrichtung: West 
**Wassertemperatur: ca.13°
**Womit: **Boilies von BB 
** Größe:  **83cm 
**Gewicht: 10,5kg









Das lustigste an der Geschichte war das er genau in dem Moment anbiss wo mein Kumpel mal für große Jungs musste. :m
*


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Nein , hatten nicht vorgefüttert ...
Hier sind die Bilder !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

geile fische , da oben gibts einfach geile seen


----------



## Lil Torres (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

wirklich geile fische die ihr da auf die matte gelegt habt, meinen glückwunsch!! #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



> geile fische , da oben gibts einfach geile seen





> wirklich geile fische die ihr da auf die matte gelegt habt, meinen glückwunsch!! #6



Dankeschön 
Wir sind nächstes Jahr des Öfteren da (;


----------



## Brucky86 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen 

war am Freitag auf Samstag auch am Wasser, und hab gleich zu Beginn (gerade mal 20 Minuten gefischt) nen Schönen Schuppi auf die Matte legen können!

aber leider sind die Bissanzeiger dann bis zum nächsten Tag komplett ruhig geblieben, aber besser wie garnix 

gruß


----------



## marcus7 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Petri zu den 2 Bomben!!
Der Schuppi ist ja mal echt makellos

mfg


----------



## yassin (15. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Für uns war es richtig geil, da wir nunmal erst 16 sind & wir andere Gewässer haben als die Leute die mehr im Westen leben...
> 
> Bilder folgen ...



Das sich die Gewässer groß unterscheiden wage ich stark zu bezweifeln!!|supergri
Ihr müsst sie nur nutzen#6
Hammer Fische!!#r


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Naja wenn ich da so manchmal höre , 15 - 20 pfund ist fast schon Standard .
Es ist nicht überall so , aber ich hörte es schon öfters .


----------



## Steffen90 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

seeehr geile fische! glückwunsch dazu! 
der schuppi ist echt der hammer...


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Danke , ihr dürft jetzt aufhören diesen Fisch zu loben #h


----------



## cipro2003 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen

Nach unzähligen Blanks in den letzten Monaten
meinte es der Herbst nochmal gut mit mir und ich konnte noch 
einen schönen (bekannten) Fisch landen!:k

Somit der perfekte Abschluß um die Karpfenruten einzuwintern :m

Gruß Frank


----------



## Brucky86 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Nach unzähligen Blanks in den letzten Monaten
> meinte es der Herbst nochmal gut mit mir und ich konnte noch
> ...


 
Petri zu dem makellosem Spiegler 


gruß Brucky


----------



## Neuling Angler (21. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Schöner Two Tone


----------



## Steffen90 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

schönes foto!#6
wenigstens konnte ich ihm auch mal wieder mal hallo sagen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

cipro2003 @  Echt schöner Fisch


Werd mein Glück ,am We noch mal versuchen  hab jetzt seit Monntag Futter aufgelegt.

6 fütterballen(Mais,Tigernüsse,Pellets) dazu 2-3 hände voll Baits auf 20x20m .

Hoffe mal das ich endlich mal was gescheites fang,die letzten 2 Monate warens immer 2-8Pf. 
Im Frühjahr warens im Schnitt 10kg fische(Grösste17,4 14,5 16Kg).

Hoffe das Ich ein Paar Bilder posten kann


----------



## Marc 24 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Viel Glück! Respekt, dass du bei den Temperaturen noch rausgehst, oder wird es "nur" eine Tagessession?
Ich werde es evtl. nochmal in den Weihnachtsferien versuchen, evtl. eine Nacht, ansonsten tagsüber. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## yassin (24. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Meinen Schlussstrich unter eine doch sehr erfolgreiche Saison werde ich auch von morgen bis sonntag ziehen.
Das riesen low-stock wasser muss sich dafür wiedermal opfern |supergri...hoffen wir mal auf einen perfekten saisonabschluss #6

Viel Glück denjenigen die jetzt ebenfalls noch losziehen!!


----------



## yassin (27. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

WOW!!
Was für ein Sturm |bigeyes
Hammer geile Session aber leider ging, mit ausnahme eines Zanders den ich beim Ruten einkurbeln fing, nichts.|uhoh:
Ausserdem denk ich mal das ich doch noch die eine oder andere Session starten werde :m


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

war gestern auf karpfen an einem mittelgroßen fließ...

hatte eine mit mais und die andere mit Tauwurm!

Dann erster Biss, nicht schlecht dachte ich...
Doch dann nichts!

Das ganze widerholte sich 4 mal, immer war der Mais weg.
Dann habe ich einfach mal Tauwurm rangemacht, und siehe da sofort Biss...
Er nahm ordentlich Schnur, der Peiper kreischte!
Anschlag und ein Karpfen zappelte am anderen Ende der Schnur...

Hatte glatte 42cm, nicht schlecht dachte ich!
ich bestückte die Rute neu (wider mit Tauwurm!), befüllte den Futterkorb und rein damit.
Dann tat sich erst mal nichts...
Nach 20 min. kreischte der Pieper ein 2-mal!
Anschlag und nächster Karpfen, er war etwas größer: 48cm, (NATÜRLICH ALLE WIEDER IN IHR ELEMENT ZURÜCKGESETZT)!!!!!!
Ich warf neu aus, nach 10min wieder Biss...

Diesmal ein größerer, er zog viel stärker...!
Kurz vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt...! Schei...

Danch noch ein paar schöne brassen von ca.50-55cm und große Plötzen...

Es war ein geiler Abend!#6:vik:

PETRI HEIL


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2010/2011*

Marc 24@  Tages Sitzungen halte ich fast gar nicht,ich geh nur ne Nacht oder das Ganze We raus.

Mein We ist schnell Erzählt ,abends aufgebaut aus geworfen See zu.
Am Nächsten morgen Platztwechsel(war alles Eisfrei),gefüttert abends um22Uhr Fallbis  anschlag was hab ich dran de Eisplatte.
 Das ganze ging ca bis 23,30Uhr ,Ich beschloss einzupaken um beim Mädel zu sein. Das harte ist, das ich eine woche lang top Futter gefüttert habe und die fische am Platz waren.


Ich hoffe jetzt,das über Weihnachten das Wetter so bleibt dann gehts vom 25,12 oder 26,12-30.12 nochmal raus


----------



## milos2009 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Carphunter

Das ist echt mies das mit dem füttern  


Bei uns ist momentan alles Eisfrei


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Normalerweise zähl ich nicht zu den Karpfenanglern, aber der Fang vom Wochenende ist zu außergewöhnlich, um ihn einfach für sich zu behalten.

Ich habe am Samstag einen Karpfen von 62cm auf einen sinkenden Salmo Slider Jerkbait in 10cm knapp über dem Grund an der Kante eines absterbenden Seerosenfeldes erwischt. Regulär gebissen, nicht gerissen. Er hatte zwei von drei Flunken des Drillings im Maul.

Und nein, ich habe vorher nicht mit Jerkbaits gefüttert  !


----------



## carpking40 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Und nein, ich habe vorher nicht mit Jerkbaits gefüttert  ![/QUOTE]
ich wollte grade fragen... haha^^


----------



## Brucky86 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So,
ich war am Wochenende mal wieder ne Nacht am Wasser und hab nen Schuppi mit 24 Pfund auf die Matte legen können, 
anbei paar Bilder 


http://img818.*ih.us/img818/5716/img0882w.jpg
http://img710.*ih.us/img710/999/img0897f.jpg
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/3228/img0899u.jpg

Temperatur war bei der Nacht so bei -1° und der Biss war um 22:20

gruß


----------



## Neuling Angler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch, echt schöner Fisch!


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöner Fisch und ich finde es super, dass du noch rausgehst #6. Weiter so.


----------



## Petri1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch schöner Schuppie, habe da auch noch einen. Ist aber im November bei meiner letzten Sitzung gefangen worden.
War schon ganz schön kühl die Nacht, respekt an dich wenn du jetzt los gehst.#6


----------



## Brucky86 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zum Graser!

war bei mir warscheinlich nicht das letzte mal in diesem Jahr das ich draußen bleibe ;-)!


----------



## makki (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

YES!!! :m
Morgen gehts wahrscheinlich wieder mal raus! Ich war schon fast zwei Monate nicht mehr draußen#d:c
Deshalb: *SCHEIß AUF KÄLTE, ICH MUSS RAAAAUUUUSSSS!!!*


----------



## Petri1 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

makki AW: Karpfenfänge

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
YES!!! 
Morgen gehts wahrscheinlich wieder mal raus! Ich war schon fast zwei Monate nicht mehr draußen
Deshalb: SCHEIß AUF KÄLTE, ICH MUSS RAAAAUUUUSSSS!!!  


Die ersten Kranken, diese Krankheit habe ich auch immer wenn ich im Winter tagelang nicht ans Wasser komme.

Gruß Petri1:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So bin wieder zurück ,war von gestern auf heute drausen Ergebniss 2 Satzer um die 5-6kg. 
Bin zufrieden mit dem Fang, Ergebniss,
 Für die Jahreszeit ohne Vorfüttern Wasserteperatur,leider hatts wieder nicht gekalpt mit nem Dicken.


Gefischt würde  eine Rute 14mmPennysbaits, die andere mit nem 20mm Spice-Fischbait eigner Mix.

Als Grundfutter diente,  2Kg Grundfutter,Mais,Pellets, dazu ca 1Kg Boilies gemischt 14mm-20mm


----------



## carpking40 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich fahr montag für 2 nächte raus, mal sehen was so geht


----------



## Marc 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Respekt und viel Glück. Ich gucke mal, ob ich morgen etwas füttern gehe und nächste Woche zumindest für einen Tag die Karpfenruten rauslege. Lust hätte ich definitiv .


----------



## yassin (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei mir gehts auch wieder raus...morgen eine Nacht und dann zwischen dem 26-29, 3 nächte! Irgendwann muss nen dicker Winterfisch kommen^^


----------



## carpking40 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

danke!
euch auch viel glück!


----------



## makki (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi, 
letzte woche hats leider doch nicht geklappt, aber wir fahren morgen früh raus und bleiben dann bis heiligabend vormittag.
sollte ich auf etwas besonderes achten (futterstrategie, futter usw.) wenn ich jetzt noch rausgehe?
lg,
makki


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

makki@  Ich würde Viel mit sehr Löslichen sachen fischen:
Stipffuter, dazu Mais,Pellets,Frolic mehr nicht veleicht noch ne hand Boilies.

Das ganze zu Futterballen Formen, und grossflächig füttern, als Köder Hartmais,Frolic Pelltet(Tagsüber) Nachst eher Boilies.


Die Pellets geben ,immer an Lockwirkung ab der Boilie eher nicht.
 Auser man hat Boiliepellets zum Füttern/Fischen genjal das Zeug  man kanns auch nirgends kaufen


----------



## makki (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Das ganze zu Futterballen Formen, und grossflächig füttern, als Köder Hartmais,Frolic Pelltet(Tagsüber) Nachst eher Boilies.


 
Ich dachte, jetzt im winter sollte man lieber nicht großflächig füttern! Aber wenn du meinst ... du hast ja sicherlich mehr erfahrung als ich.
Ich hab eig. vor mit stippfutter + minipellets + weizen + mais + kichererbsen zu füttern (nicht viel) und dann mit pop ups und hartmais zu angeln und in die pva säckchen etwas mais + ca. 5 boilies zu tun (nur bei den pop up ruten).
Ist das so okay, oder würdest du mir zu was anderem raten?
lg und danke für die antwort,
makki


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Grossflächig heist 6-10 Futterballen,wo alles drinnen ist das reicht.

Wen du dein Futter  auf  1x1 m Presentierst,und der See hat ca 10ha bin ich der Meinung das es zulange dauert bis die fische es finden.

Ich betreibe das grossflächige füttern längere Zeit schon mit erfolg(das heist nicht du musst 20Kg abschüten).
 Sonder immer mal wieder ne schaufel Mais/Futterballen  jeden meter mal

Also keinen Mais,Weizen u.s.w extra Füttern


----------



## makki (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi,
danke für die antworten.
der see, den ich morgen befischen werde (hausgewässer) hat 4,5 ha und meistens fische ich an der uferkante, weil direkt nach der uferkante die tiefste stelle des sees ist (ca 5m).
mit den tips von dir kanns ja nichts mehr schief gehen und ich freu mich voll aufs angeln.
lg,
makki


----------



## carpking40 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



makki schrieb:


> Ich dachte, jetzt im winter sollte man lieber nicht großflächig füttern! Aber wenn du meinst ... du hast ja sicherlich mehr erfahrung als ich.
> Ich hab eig. vor mit stippfutter + minipellets + weizen + mais + kichererbsen zu füttern (nicht viel) und dann mit pop ups und hartmais zu angeln und in die pva säckchen etwas mais + ca. 5 boilies zu tun (nur bei den pop up ruten).
> Ist das so okay, oder würdest du mir zu was anderem raten?
> lg und danke für die antwort,
> makki


 
bei pellets wär ich etwas vorsichtig jetzt bei den temperaturen geben sie nicht mehr so gut lockstoff ab wegen dem öl, ich verwende nächste woche von proline sticks, das ist gepresster boilie teig und ist meiner meinung nach momentan besser, wenns warm wird bevorzuge ich aber auch eher pellets 
mfg. timo


----------



## makki (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, der Abschluss der Saison ist auch gemacht!!!
Fazit: Kein Fisch, Regen und heftiger Wind => ein kaputtes Zelt, ein deformierter Schirm und drei nasse Angler, die um 6 Uhr morgens mit den nassen Sachen zum Auto rennen. Sogar der Rod Pod ist umgeflogen.
Naja, wenigstens bleibt die Session in Erinnerung.
lg,
makki


----------



## carpking40 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nur noch schnell frühstücken und dann gehts los <3


----------



## Sidlak (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,
ich wollte im Sommer  auf Karpfen angeln habe mit Mais Und Boillies gefüttert , und habe c.a in der mitte des Flusses ( ungefähr 3-4m ) gefischt und habe dort nur 50er Brassen gefangen :c, dann  habe ich ans andere Ufer geschmissen und wollte es da probieren und habe nur einen 66er brassen gefangen#q
Mit welchen Futter/Boillies/Pellets usw. sollte man im Fluss füttern ???
 Lg Sidlak


----------



## nicu40 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

http://fox-pescuitul-pe-dunare.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sidlak (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



nicu40 schrieb:


> http://fox-pescuitul-pe-dunare.blogspot.com/





Das hat nichts mit diesem Thema zutun


----------



## carpking40 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So ich bin wieder da von meiner Session, Wettertechnisch gute Vorraussetzungen für den Winter.
 Ich war guter Dinge das die Fische beißen. Am See angekommen viel mir sofort das stark getrübte Wasser auf.







Alles aufgebaut, anschließend die Ruten beködert und ausgebracht.




Eine Rute wurde an einer abfallenden Kante nahe der Insel platziert, die andere in einem Graben der sich durch den See zieht.








Der nächste Köder wurde tief in diese Bucht gelegt, die Schnur hab ich mit einem langen Bangstick umgelenkt, so konnte ich diese ansonsten nicht zu erreichende Stelle befischen.
In der ersten Nacht tat sich garnichts, bis auf ein paar Piepser vom starken Wind. In der zweiten Nacht kam der ersehnte Biss auf die Rute die in umgelenkt war. Ab ging es mit dem Boot aufs Wasser bis zu meinem Bangstick, von dem ich dann einwandfrrei drillen konnte. 
Das Ergebnis war ein 15 Pfünder der auf zwei Maiskörnern reinfiehl. 





Ein schöner Winterkarpfen =) 

Mfg. Timo


----------



## marcus7 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow, ein dickes Petri von mir! Ein wunderschöner Fisch und ein sehr geiles Bild!!Top gemacht!!#h


----------



## carpking40 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke schön =)


----------



## Brucky86 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Da kann man ja nur Gratulieren   

wirklich schöner Fang!

gruß


----------



## Marc 24 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geiler Fisch und hammer Foto #6. Ich habe es leider nicht mehr auf Karpfen geschafft, dafür aber auf Hecht. Meinem Vater ist ein Hecht leider noch im letzten Moment ausgeschlitzt :c.


----------



## Brucky86 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Riesen Vorfreude auf Morgen 

starte ne Session mit einer Übernachtung! 

Bericht folgt!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sauber, geiler Fisch


Ich werde für 3-5 Tage am Wasser sein ,bevor die Kaltfront kommt und alles dicht macht.


----------



## BLADER II (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Respekt, Petri auch von mir

Und allen ein frohes neues Jahr und viele schöne Fische

Stephan


----------



## Sidlak (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Leute,
Ich suche ein 2 Mann Karpfenzelt und weis nicht welches..
Würde mich über vorschläge freuen)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bordsuche nutzen wäre mal von Vorteil, und nicht alles voll Spämen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69809


----------



## dattelncarphunter (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

neues jahr neues glück haha

war gestern mit nem kumpel raus und konnte nen richtig alten makanten spiegler mit 16,5 kg fangen.schaut selbst#6


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöner Karpfen Petri euch allen


----------



## marcus7 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ja Petri!!
Der ist aber wirklich markant#6


----------



## K.K.1978 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Fisch, Petri!

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! Welche Location, welche Tiefe, welcher Köder???


----------



## carpking40 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

geiler fisch, aber wieso sind bei den temperaturen noch grüne blätter..?


----------



## catchandrelease96 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Es gibt auch Pflanzen die im WInter noch grün sind  

PS: schöner Fisch


----------



## carpking40 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

achsooo


----------



## yassin (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wuhuuu Hardcorefischen!!...wer heutnacht raus geht is entweder Lebensmüde oder extrem fischgeil!!...Ich hab mich umentschieden und schlafe heute nochmal gemütlich in meinem Bett ZUHAUSE bevor es morgen mittag los geht...hoffendlich mit weniger Wind!!
Allen die draussen sind viel Glück, es is bestes Herbstwetter zurzeit! #6


----------



## Ukeleidriller (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich glaube da wirst du wohl noch einen tag länger warten müssen 

sturmwarnung fast im ganzen land.


----------



## marcus7 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bestes Angelwetter, raus mit dir, du bist noch Jung und kannst das vertragen.

Nee im Ernst, bei solch einer Witterung wie jetzt hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren im Januar mein bisher bestes Fangergebniss beim winterangeln.
8 Fische in einer Nacht waren das, die haben während des stürmischen Wetters Nachts wie verrückt gefressen#h

Und jetzt raus ans Wasser


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein verückter ist wieder daheim ,war von Dinstag bis heute am Wasser zwecks Wind u.s.w gings.
 Doch als heute im Radio, irgend was mit 110km geredet worden ist ,hab ich abgebrochen meine Gesundheit ist mir doch was wert.


----------



## Karpfenangler97 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo alle zusammen, 
fressen die fische noch ? 
mfg.


----------



## huppe (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

warum sollten sie es nicht . ??????????????


----------



## catchandrelease96 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier noch ein paar Fänge aus Sommer und Herbst

Spiegler 14 Pf, Spiegler 17 pf, Two-Tone 31 Pf


----------



## carpking40 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

geiler two tone!
petri


----------



## Carpspezi (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



carpking40 schrieb:


> geiler two tone!
> petri



Gefällt mir auch sehr.

Petri Heil!


----------



## catchandrelease96 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Vielen Dank!!!
War einer meiner tollsten Fische


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Two-Tone gefällt mir auch ! 

Hier lest euch mal den Bericht durch. 
Er ist von mir geschrieben, jetzt zu dieser meist ungemütlichen Zeit , vielleicht mal ein wenig Abwechslung.

http://ft-baits.de.tl/Eine-Nacht-im-November.htm


----------



## Marc 24 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super geiler Bericht! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es zusammen sowieso vieeel mehr Spaß macht als alleine. Schöner Bericht mit suuuper Fischen! #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



> Super geiler Bericht! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es zusammen sowieso vieeel mehr Spaß macht als alleine. Schöner Bericht mit suuuper Fischen!



Dankeschöön Marc 24 freut mich das er Dir gefällt ! 
Wir sind ein Karpfenteam, FT Baits Revolution Carp, da gehen wir immer zusammen los.
So macht es auch immer am Meisten Spaß <3
Bist du bei Facebook ?


----------



## marcus7 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow echt toller Bericht! Kann man ja richtig mitfiebern beim lesen#6.

So habe die erste Nacht dies Jahr hinter mir und leider, leider nicht das Glück wie die Jahre zuvor gleich mit Fisch belohnt zu werden....
Naja Wasser war auch sehr kalt 3,2Grad... 
4Grad war das kälteste bisher, was mal einen Fisch brachte.
Eine Rute hatte ich auf 2,5m die andere auf 8m.

mfg Marcus


----------



## Wickedstyler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*






silberkarpfen 100cm knapp 30 pfund .. gefangen gestern mit gummifisch geharkt nahe der rückenflosse ..


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöner Fisch,wie war der Drill?


----------



## Wickedstyler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hat ein kumpel gedrillt .. stand nur nebendrann .. hat gut rabatz gemacht der gute


----------



## BLADER II (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Wow echt toller Bericht! Kann man ja richtig mitfiebern beim lesen#6.
> 
> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, Klasse#v


----------



## marcus7 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So hab meinen ersten Karpfen für 2012 "verhaftet" 

Sonntag Abend gegen 18Uhr. War zwar leider nur um die 3Kg, aber im Winter wohl egal, hauptsache Fisch.
Am Morgen danach, war der ganze Teich wieder mit Eis bedeckt|bigeyes. Den ganzen Tag+Nacht darauf ging rein gar nix mehr...

Gebissen auf 8m Tiefe auf 16mm Ananas-Poppi, gefüttert mit fischigem Method-Mix+etwas Dosenmais.

Auf ein Foto von dem "kolossalen" Fisch haben ich mal verzichtet, hoffe mal ihr glaubts auch ohne...

mfg


----------



## Wildkarpfen (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri,der erste ist immer der schönste.


----------



## martinspro (1. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, war auch schon los aber bei uns geht noch nix 
Mal gucken was am WE drin ist.


----------



## marcus7 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin nochmal los gewesen, diesmal an großem See, leider blank. Naja ok ein Brassen hing doch dran|supergri. Und besetzte brav die Montage über Nacht, da er wohl mit dem Blei im Kraut festhing und nicht weg kam...
Schade, hatte insgeheim Hoffung, da es die Jahre zuvor öfter mal geklappt hatte bei der Wassertemp.
Achja Temp. laut Echo 4-5Grad.

mfg


----------



## lollo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So war heute für 3 Stunden an einem Altwasser und konnte nen schönen Satz Karpfen überlisten .
Die hälfte war zwar noch mit Eis bedeckt aber war trotzdem Super .#6#6


----------



## catchandrelease96 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöner Fisch . Aber bitte benutz ne Abhakmatte... ist ja schrecklich


----------



## moep (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

was ist daran schrecklich? ist doch seine sache...


----------



## lollo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ne da hat er schon recht ich hab auch eine aber der ist heute mitgegangen|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@moep

das schon,aber es nicht verantwortungsvoll gegenüber dem Fisch
Theoretisch reicht ja auch ne Plastetüte oder halt der Kescherkopf,sofern der groß genug ist

Zum Thema:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236423&page=2

Das ist mein erster Karpfen 2012,zwar nicht gerade groß,aber immerhin der Erste.
Wie sagt man,Klein aber fein  #6

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



lollo schrieb:


> Ne da hat er schon recht ich hab auch eine aber der ist heute mitgegangen|rolleyes|rolleyes




Nee, da hat er nicht Recht.

Wir dulden solche Flamerei bei Fangbildern nicht.


----------



## lollo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wie meinst du das jetzt es stimmt doch das man eine Abhangmatte nutzen soll


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



lollo schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt es stimmt doch das man eine Abhangmatte nutzen soll




Erstmal, Du hast überhaupt nix falsch gemacht.

Hier hat jeder das Recht seine Bilder einzustellen. Ob der Fisch lebt, tot ist, blutet, im Gras oder auf einer Abhakmatte, liegt ist jedermanns eigene Sache. 

Es sind nur Fische und keine Babys.

Ganz erhebliche Sachen kann man über das kleine rote Warndreieck in jedem Beitrag melden. Öffentliche Anmache ist tabu.


----------



## ansgar_8888 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu dem Spiegler! Ganz guter auftakt würd ich sagen....


----------



## lollo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ok :m:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Immer wieder das Gleiche.

Hier geht es um Fangmeldungen, nicht um Moralapostelei oder Erziehungsangelegenheiten.

Wer das nicht verstehen will trägt die Konsequenzen.

Das ganze off topic hab ich gelöscht.

Dieser Diskussionsstrang ist beendet.


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geiler Spiegler lollo. Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## lollo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke an alle


----------



## Immerg. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei mir gabs am Freitag den 2.3., die ersten beiden Karpfen 2012. Mit 37 und 43 finde ich das, für mich, einen gelungenen Einstieg in die Karpfensaison.


----------



## vollkoma (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle fänger! Sagt mal auf was fangt ihr eure fische bei den klaten wassertemperaturen ?

gruss andy


----------



## lollo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich hab meinen auf ner Maiskette gefangen .


----------



## JackyyyCola (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Servus !

ich bin letztes Wochenende auch mal los, um zu schauen, ob die Fische nach dem kalten Winter schon munter sind.

Und JAA, das waren sie ;D

Anfangs wollte ich ja auf Rotaugen und Brassen fischen, doch der erste Fisch war ein 7 Pfund Spiegler, gebissen auf EIN Maiskorn :m







ca 1 Stunde später der nächste brachiale Biss.
Mir war klar, dass wieder ein Karpfen gebissen hat...und zwar ein größerer.

Dadurch, dass ich mit meiner feinen Matchrute, ner 20er Hauptschnur, nem 16er Vorfach mit 14er Haken gefischt habe, hat es satte 25 Minuten gedauert, bis ich den Fisch landen konnte.

Ein schöner, fettgefressener 13 Pfd Spiegler :vik:










DIE SAISON HAT BEGONNEN :m:m


----------



## Pauli1990 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri zu den ersten Fischen #6
Aber eehm... du meinst einen fetten 13 Pfund "Spiegler"  
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## martinspro (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, muss echt Spass gemacht haben der Drill an der Rute 
Leider ging bei uns am WE noch nix...


----------



## JackyyyCola (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

dankeschön!

ehmm joa..upps...klar spiegler =P


----------



## JackyyyCola (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

jaa der Drill war echt der schönste seit Langem!

Keine Spur von Winter-Trägheit =P
Ich hoffe auf den Sommer, wenn's mit Boilies losgeht =D

Petri!


----------



## marcus7 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

Der erste schaut mir nach einem Lederkarpfen aus oder täuscht das Bild? Auf jeden Fall Super#6.

Dein Angelplatz ist ja mal der geilste|supergri.

mfg


----------



## pfefferladen (7. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Erstmal DICKES PETRI auch von mir.

Aber der Angelplatz ....... der Hammer..... #6


----------



## Wickedstyler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

von heute morgen um 9 uhr bis 14 uhr nix aber auch gar nix ... wollt grade zusammen packen .. schnapp mir die rute und hol ein .. ups ******** hänger denke ich ..
hehe von wegen plötzlich macht die 3,25 lbs rute nen fetten buckel und die bremse geht ohne ende  .. war doch etwas baff und konnt mir nicht vorstellen was da wohl kommen mag .. plötzlich ist ruhe und ich fang an zu pumpen ... hat sich angefühlt als würd ich nen fetten ast quer durchs wasser ziehen .. dann seh ich nen großen silbernen schimmer und wieder geht er ab  .. mei denk ich mir .. viele  viele mal war ich nun schneider draussen und jetzt DAS !!
zweimal ist er noch geflüchtet und dann kam ein Silberkarfen von 101 cm und 28,6 pfund zum vorschein ...
gehakt war er aber nicht im maul sondern an der afterflosse .. wie das zustande kam keine ahnung ..


----------



## carpking40 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich konnte entlich auch mal los, hab einen karpfen von 12 pfund überreden können, sowie 2 weitere Karpfen, die aber in Hindernissen verloren gingen.
Köder waren 2 X 15mm Pinapple Boilies


----------



## K.K.1978 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch carpking40!

Wir waren mir 4 Mann am See und hatten noch kein Glück.


----------



## marcus7 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri#6


----------



## JackyyyCola (11. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Marcus7

nee die Schuppen waren sehr dunkel und er hatte auch nicht viele..

jaa mein Gewässer ist einzigartig   :m:m

war dieses Wochenende wieder am Wasser.
Habe insgesamt 8 Spiegler gefangen (7-10 Pfd) ...alle auf Mais und für die Temperatur waren sie echt fit :q


Hier ein Bild von nem 10 Pfünder








und ein wunderschöner 8 Pfünder :vik:










ab nächstem Wochenende wird mit Partikel und Boilies auf die großen Jungs gefüttert =D


petri


----------



## makki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den wunderschönen Karpfen. #6
Ich will auch raus!!!


----------



## Berti22 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil den Fängern


----------



## Rxbinhx (13. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heute ein wenig Feedern! Ja richtig, Feedern! Das hab ich schon seit 3 Jahren nichtmehr gemacht....
Naja wollte eh fuers Wochenende anfuettern und so hat sich das gut ergänzt....
Ergebnis von 3 Stunden feedern Am See: 3Rotaugen, 2Große Goldfische, 1Sonnenbarsch und einen schönen Schuppi von geschätzten 16Pfund. Bilder gibt es leider keine da ich beim Feeder keine Abhakmatte dabei hatte und den Fisch noch im Wasser wieder seiner Wege ziehen lies.

Der Erste für dieses Jahr


----------



## zandi2 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1142&pictureid=45542
Mein erster Karpfen 2012 :vik: und es folgen hoffentlich weitere .


----------



## carpking40 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöner schuppie zandi 2


----------



## Wildkarpfen (15. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, schöner Fisch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöner schuppi

so bei mir gehts morgen ans wasser,hoffe das ich endlich den ersten 2012 auf die matte beckomme.


hab dieses jahr, neue gewässer für mein ziel 2012 (grossfisch jagt) dieses jahr werdens zimlich viele blanks.


----------



## martinspro (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## K.K.1978 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fetter Fisch, Petri! #6

Ich hoffe auch immer noch auf den ersten in diesem Jahr.


----------



## carpHunter.. (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Saisonauftakt 2012: 
10.03.2012: 22 pfund
11.03.2012: 28 pfund 
Und gestern abend gabs mal beim feedern eine schöne schleie von 42cm.

:vik:
Wünsche alle huntern eine tolle saison 2012 mit traumhaften fängen! !!


----------



## Marc 24 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Carphunter..,
schick, schick, auch die Schleie ist ja ein richtig schöner Fisch #6.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

SChöne fische.
wollte dieses wochenede von sa auf so auf mein ersten ansitzt probieren doch ich wurde operiert -.- genau jetzt wenn bei uns 20 grad + hat -.-

Petri Heil für alle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöne fische 

so bin wieder zurück vom pool ergebnis 0

zuviel natürliche nahrung: krebse,muscheln,der see komplet voller kraut,klares wasser, totholz.

hoffe das beim nächstem tripp, an diesem see was geht



hab bis jetzt 192 stunden geblankt,







das bild wurde ca in 10m höhe gemacht,man sieht leider nicht viel vom klaren wasser


----------



## barschkönig (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei mir ging dieses Wochenende in 2 Nächten auch nichts, hatte nur 5 sehr vorsichtige Bisse#c


----------



## martinspro (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War am freitag 5 Stunden am See, 4 Bisse aber kein Fisch so langsam werden Sie aktiv


----------



## Marc 24 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich habe von gestern auf heute leider nur 2 Brassen fangen können . Allerdings waren beide Brassen die größten Brassen, die ich je gefangen habe. Beide um die 60 cm, was mich schon ganz schön beeindruckt hat, wie groß die bei uns mittlerweile sind. So große habe ich sonst nicht gefangen . Immerhin ein kleiner Trost .


----------



## JackyyyCola (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Leute! Schöne Fische!


Dieses WE konnte ich wieder 3 schöne Spiegler fangen.
11 Pfung, 5 Pfund und ein markelloser 13 Pfünder _(siehe Bild)._
Alle bissen wieder auf Mais ;D
Sehr geile Drills an der leichten Rute.
Im Jahr 2012 hab ich somit schon 12 Rüssler überlisten können :m


------>








Petri


----------



## carpHunter.. (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@jackyyycola : Nice.. Schöne tiere.. Weiter soo..!


----------



## lollo (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So war heute  eigentlich auf Forellen jagt aber dann sah ich paar Karpfen im Kehrwasser  und konnte nicht wieder stehen .
Und sorry wegen der fehlenden Abhakmatte aber war wie beschrieben auf Forellen .
Ah und noch zu sagen ist das ich ihn auf Schwimmbrot fangen konnte .


----------



## lekdas (18. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war dieses WE auch 30 Stunden am Wasser ohne einen Biss. War uns aber eigtl am Anfang der Session schon klar, weil die Wassertemperatur am Grund leider immernoch bei 5-6 Grad liegt. 

Wir konnten einen Schuppenkarpfen dabei beobachten, wie er im Geäst direkt am Ufer irgendwas zu fressen suchte. Mehr Action gabs nich!

Das Lagerfreu inkl. Steggerlasbrot war himmlisch...


----------



## carpHunter.. (19. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Vom 07.04. - 11.04. gehts ne Woche wieder ans Wasser 
Ein neues Gewässer für dieses Jahr, ein kleiner See (eher ein großer Teich)
mit massig Graserbestand und gutem Karpfenbestand in allen Größen.
Mal schauen was so geht, ich werde berichten.

@lollo: Karpfen auf Sicht fangen, und dann noch mit Brot an der Oberfläche!
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres oder?! #6


----------



## carpHunter.. (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Quatsch xD vom 04.04 an..


----------



## musti71 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sooo wir haben an dem we auch die erstn carps 2012 gefangen waren von fr-so an nem see gefangen haben wir zu 2. 7 karpfen bis 15pfund und nen kleinen waller mit knapp über nem meter und paar brassen auf wunsch kann ich auch bilder posten


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil an alle 

Ich werde auch erst in 2 Wochen wenn wir Ferien haben eine Woche am Wasser leben und mal auf Dicke Karpfen versuchen.
Vor 2 Wochen konnte ich auch nen Schuppi beobachten wie er an unserem Steg der paar meter weiter war nach Fressen gesucht hat.

Ich wünsche euch noch Petri Heil und viel Erfolg für 2012


----------



## makki (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So,
Partikel sind eingelegt .... das Wochenende kann kommen!!!:vik:
Wer hat sich nur diese blöde Schule ausgedacht ???#q#q#q


----------



## barschkönig (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



makki schrieb:


> So,
> Partikel sind eingelegt .... das Wochenende kann kommen!!!:vik:
> Wer hat sich nur diese blöde Schule ausgedacht ???#q#q#q



Der Typ gehört verprügelt:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich muss leider 2 wochen ohne fischen aus kommen :-(.

dafür gehts an ostern  an donau altarm,und dan ne woche zum carphunter treffen.


----------



## DamJam (22. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



musti71 schrieb:


> sooo wir haben an dem we auch die erstn carps 2012 gefangen waren von fr-so an nem see gefangen haben wir zu 2. 7 karpfen bis 15pfund und nen kleinen waller mit knapp über nem meter und paar brassen auf wunsch kann ich auch bilder posten



Wenn du es schon so anbietest, dann stell doch mal ein schönes Bild von dem Waller rein.


----------



## musti71 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sooooooo, bis jetzt läufts ja super, bisher kein tag ohne fisch gehabt  war gestern an unserm vereinsgewässer für paar stunden, n karpfen mit 84cm/12kg, 56 und 67cm 

bilder vom waller post ich heut abend da die cam grad beim cem71 ist :vik:

gleich gehts wieder los zum fischen !

ps.: die bilder sind nicht ganz so toll geworden da wir unsere cam daheim liegen lassen haben -.-


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So Morgen gehts bei mir auch schon los  vill heute sogar mal schauen was sich so ergibt


----------



## martinspro (24. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin, der Ban ist gebrochen war gestern noch 3 Stunden am See und konnte einen Spiegler von 2,5 kg fangen ...aber jetzt kann es los gehen  und das bei dem geilen Wetter !! Hatte leider meine Cam vergessen.


----------



## carpking40 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich war freitag zum pickern für ein paar stunden, konnte mehr als 10 karpfen landen, alle so um die 4-5 pfund 
fotos gibt es keine, hab sie sofort releast


----------



## Wildkarpfen (25. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute hat mein Sohn ein 15Kg+ Spiegler nach heftigen Drill im Unterholz verloren.Danach hatte ich einen Vollrun der leider nicht hakte,irgendwie will es bei mir einfach nicht klappen.Allen Fängern noch ein dickes Petri.

Mfg


----------



## makki (25. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi,
ich hab leider geblankt, war aber trotzdem schön. In welchen Tiefen sollte man denn jetzt angeln? Ich hatte eigentlich so von 2-5m alles abgedeckt und tiefer ist der see auch nicht.
lg,
makki


----------



## Wildkarpfen (26. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

qqqqq





@ makki

Wir hatten unsere Läufe im Flachen Teil vom See ca.1m Wassertiefe.Morgen habe ich Urlaub dann wird nochmal angegriffen.


----------



## kohlibri (26. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War am WE auch mal wieder los. Hab den einzigen gehakten Fisch leider verloren. Schätzungsweise 10-12 Pfund. Nächste Woche gehts wieder los!

Petri allen Fängern!!


----------



## Carpmario (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich will jetzt auch los dieses wochenende hoffe das stört nicht wenns sichs jetzt so abkühlt bzw nicht mehr son schönes wetter ist soll ja nicht so toll werden laut wetterbericht.

Was meint ihr wenn sich es so abkühlt lieber wieder im tiefen probieren oder doch eher im flachen?


----------



## makki (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Aufgrund des Wetterumschwungs könnte es schwieriger werden, aber vielleicht haben die Jungs ja auf nen bisschen Regen gewartet und hauen jetzt richtig rein  Vom Gefühl her würd ich jetzt ein bisschen tiefer angeln als die Tage zuvor.
lg,
makki


----------



## Carpmario (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke MAKKI!!! Aber es soll auch ein wenig sonne dabei sein also denke ich ist es garnicht so verkehrt an dem Wochenende los zugehen. Ich meine immer noch besser als auf der Couch zu versauern. Wer nicht angelt fängt auch nichts!!!


----------



## JackyyyCola (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich denke, die Fische werden trotzdem beissen.
Sie haben jetzt begonnen, zu fressen als es so warm war und ihr Stoffwechsel ist angeregt :m

Ich werde ab Freitag 10 Tage am Wasser sein und euch natürlich darüber informieren wenn was geht#h


----------



## Carpmario (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich bleibe 4-5tage erstmal schauen was so beißt. werde spätestens am dienstag bericht erstatten.


----------



## erik88 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sagt ma in welchen raum geht ihr angeln? bin ausm weißeritzkreiß und wir ham noch tote hose ;(


----------



## carpking40 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich komm aus hamburg  hier läufts schon sehr gut


----------



## Carpmario (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich komme aus dem raum Oldenburg/Niedersachsen. Hier gehts so langsam los. Die ersten Schuppis konnten verhaftet werden aber leider noch nicht von mir. Hoffe das ändert sich dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

viel glück an euch am wochenende.


----------



## Likenut (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Am 23.03 19.30Uhr im schönen Bayern.
Ich unterhielt mich grade mit nem Nachbarn, da ging der Pieper auf Dauerton. Der Spiegler war richtig fit (ca 12Grad Wassertemp.) und hatte schon fast 40m Schnurr gezogen bis der Anschlag kam. Der Kleene brachte gut 8Pfund auf die Waage und konnte meinen Casis Boilies nicht widerstehen


----------



## Fly29 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

moin moin in welchen tiefen geht ihr jetzt bei den temperaturen auf karpfen?


----------



## erik88 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

würde ich auch gern wissen wollen^^


----------



## Likenut (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hatte letztes WE noch einen Fehlbiss, fische so in knapp 2m tiefe, wobei bei mir die bisse immer erst kurz bzw nach Dämmerung kommen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

In einen Meter Wassertiefe.


----------



## erik88 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sicher schon so flach? kommt sicher auch aufs gewässer an oder? haben nen stausee ... talsperre malter falls die jemand kennt?


----------



## hunter_vie (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Diese Nacht um 0:30Uhr begann dann auch meine Karpfensaison.
Als wir um 18Uhr die Ruten neue ausgeworfen haben und gefüttert hatten begann eine Zeit die ich so noch nicht erlebt habe. Im unegfähren halbstunden Takt war ein piepen am Bissanzeiger zu hören. Aber immer nur einzel Ton ohne Schnurabnahme. Ich entschloss mich dazu die Rute nicht rein zuholen und am Spot zulassen. Um halb eins dann wurde aus dem "einmal Piep" ein Dauerton und ich mühte mich bei 0°C aus dem Schlafsack. Als ich an der Rute an kam war es schon wieder vorbei, aber ich entschloss mich trotzdem den anhieb zusetzen. Beim Anhieb dachte ich kurzzeitig das er ins Leere ging aber kurzdarauf merkte ich einen Schlag in der Rute. Es folgte ein kurzer aber heftiger Drill der mit einem schönen 20pfündigen Spiegler endete. anbei ein Foto, dass leider nur auf der abhakmatte gemacht wurde, weil wir uns aufgrund der Kälte dazu entschlossen haben den Fisch schnell in sein Element zu entlassen. Gefangen habe ich auf 20er Tutti Frutti Boilies von Dynamite Baits.

Anbei das Foto


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Ich war heute auch übern Tag einfach mal am Wasser.Relativ kleiner Teich,war aber trotzdem ganz gut,dass einige Fische trotz des extremen Temperaturumschwungs gebissen haben #6

Anbei mal die Bilder


----------



## Henny0710 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich konnte heute bei bewölktem und kalten Wetter mit ca. 8'C einen 64cm Karpfen in einer Tiefe von ca. 2m auf Frolic landen. Bei dem Wind und der Kälte hatte ich nur von 13-15Uhr geangelt.

Süße Boilies gehen bei uns momentan garnicht und auch nur 16mm Bolies. Große Köder (20mm Bolies) kommen erst im Sommer zum Einsatz. Ich würde auch nur sparsam abfüttern um die Fische nicht zu sättigen.

Petri


----------



## milkyway009 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War am Wochenende das erste mal los an einem kleinen Waldsee. Nachdem ich am ersten Abend eine Brasse am Band hatte, bekam ich den Morgen darauf um 7 uhr 20 einen super Run wobei mir der Karpfen die Rute vom Pieper gerissen hatte. Zum Glück habe ich hinten Gummiauflagen die meine Rute sicherten. Der Schuppi hat anfangs gut Gas gegeben, wurde aber schnell müde und landete auf meiner Matte. 10,7 Kilo und stattliche 82 cm hatte der Kumpel auf der Uhr. Ein super Start in die Saison. Gefangen übrigens auf eine aufgepoppte Tigernuss in ca 1 m tiefen Wasser unter einem überhängenden Ast. Entferneung zur Rute ca 3 m, also alles in allem Recht dicht bei =)

:m


----------



## Carpmario (2. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So Resultat von 4tagen angeln auf Karpfen. Einen kleinen Zupfer sonst garnichts. Habe auch im Flachen gefischt. eine auf einen Meter die anderen von 2-3meter tiefe. Das wetter war echt heftig windmäßig um die 80kmh waren echt heftig.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



> War am Wochenende das erste mal los an einem kleinen Waldsee. Nachdem ich am ersten Abend eine Brasse am Band hatte, bekam ich den Morgen darauf um 7 uhr 20 einen super Run wobei mir der Karpfen die Rute vom Pieper gerissen hatte. Zum Glück habe ich hinten Gummiauflagen die meine Rute sicherten. Der Schuppi hat anfangs gut Gas gegeben, wurde aber schnell müde und landete auf meiner Matte. 10,7 Kilo und stattliche 82 cm hatte der Kumpel auf der Uhr. Ein super Start in die Saison. Gefangen übrigens auf eine aufgepoppte Tigernuss in ca 1 m tiefen Wasser unter einem überhängenden Ast. Entferneung zur Rute ca 3 m, also alles in allem Recht dicht bei =)



Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude verderben, aber eigentlich müsstest du die Wiegeschlinge / Karpfensack / Abhakmatte von den 10,7 kg abrechnen. Das bedeutet das du nachdem du mit diesen Utensilien den Fisch gewogen hast, diese Dinge nochmal hättest messen sollen. Der Fisch hat demnach keine 21,4 pf bzw. 10,7 kg. Außer du hast den Haken der Waage in die Kiemen des Karpfens gemacht & ihn dann gewogen, dann ist es was anderes.

Trotzdem schöner Fisch !


----------



## Chappy (2. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude verderben, aber eigentlich müsstest du die Wiegeschlinge / Karpfensack / Abhakmatte von den 10,7 kg abrechnen. Das bedeutet das du nachdem du mit diesen Utensilien den Fisch gewogen hast, diese Dinge nochmal hättest messen sollen. Der Fisch hat demnach keine 21,4 pf bzw. 10,7 kg. Außer du hast den Haken der Waage in die Kiemen des Karpfens gemacht & ihn dann gewogen, dann ist es was anderes.
> 
> Trotzdem schöner Fisch !



Man kann bei einigen Waagen die Matte ran hängen und dann einschalten. Nimmt man die Matte dann ab zeigt sie Minus an. Dann kann das Gewicht auch stimmen.:m


----------



## MeisterFische (2. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen! 
Ich werds morgen früh auch mal an unserem kleinen Vereinssee versuchen, der max. 8m tief ist.
Werde mal berichten was es gegeben hat! In welcher Tiefe fange ihr im Moment?

mfg


----------



## Lil Torres (3. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nabend leute,

pünktlich zum urlaubsbeginn geht's rund.

so kann's doch weitergehen, oder!? #6

digges petri an alle erfolgreichen!!


----------



## kohlibri (6. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin!

Hab auch seit gestern Urlaub und war gleich paar Stunden am Wasser. Leider gabs nur nen kleinen Schuppi, einen zweiten hab ich leider verloren. 






Aber das war ja erst der Anfang!


----------



## milkyway009 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude verderben, aber eigentlich müsstest du die Wiegeschlinge / Karpfensack / Abhakmatte von den 10,7 kg abrechnen. Das bedeutet das du nachdem du mit diesen Utensilien den Fisch gewogen hast, diese Dinge nochmal hättest messen sollen. Der Fisch hat demnach keine 21,4 pf bzw. 10,7 kg. Außer du hast den Haken der Waage in die Kiemen des Karpfens gemacht & ihn dann gewogen, dann ist es was anderes.
> 
> Trotzdem schöner Fisch !





Ich habe den Sack vorher nass gemacht und anschließend die Waage mit ihm tariert. Also alles in allem 10,7 Kilo bleiben =) :vik:#6:q

Trotzdem gut aufgepasst #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



> Ich habe den Sack vorher nass gemacht und anschließend die Waage mit ihm tariert. Also alles in allem 10,7 Kilo bleiben =)
> 
> Trotzdem gut aufgepasst




Achso okay,  
Jaa gut, das wusste ich nicht ^^ 

@ Lil Torres
Starker Schuppi !  
Ich bin ab Sonntag für 5 Nächte, wünscht mir Glück !


----------



## carpking40 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin heute von ner Tour nachhause gekommen, nach dem meine 7 nächtige Session kurzfristig abgesagt werden musste, kam ich am Dienstag doch noch ans Wasser.
Bei Temperaturen von bis zu -5°C erhoffte ich mir nicht als zu viel.
Geplant war es nach 2 Nächten den See zu wechseln.
In den ersten beiden Nächten hieß es, wie zu oft schon an diesem Gewässer: Big Bream, statt Big Dream!




Ich fing über 10 Brassen mit Längen bis zu 70cm, alle Bisse verliefen exakt gleich, bis auf einer... ich freute mich schon endlich einen Karpfen gehakt zu haben. 
Nachdem ich den Fisch fast 200 Meter durch den Teich gezogen hab, kam dann was anderes zum Vorschein.........




........ es war ein Hecht von fast 90cm. 
Er konnte meinem 15mm Strawberry and Cream Pop-Up nicht wiederstehen.

Am Donnerstag-Morgen packte ich zügig alles zusammen und fuhr zum nächsten Gewässer. Nach dem ich alles aufgebaut hatte, schaute ich auf den See in Richtung meines Pods und ,,wusste´´ heute wird was gehen!




In den nächsten beiden Nächten konnte ich 6 Karpfen und 5 Brassen landen.
 Einen Fisch konnte ich sogar schon auf 2x20mm Boilies verhaften. =)








Es sind vier verschiedene Schuppies, die anderen beiden Karpfen hatte ich direckt nach dem Fang in ihr Element zurück gegeben. =)
Allen Fängern da draußen, Petri! 
Mfg.Timo


----------



## marcus7 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri und Respekt zu der schönen Strecke!
An Lil torres seinen schönen Fisch natürlich auch#6

Jaja die guten alten hechte auf Boilie:q, passiert komischerweise immer wieder|bigeyes


----------



## carpking40 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

danke =)
komisch, komisch... hab meine größten hechte auf boilie gefangen


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



carpking40 schrieb:


> danke =)
> komisch, komisch... hab meine größten hechte auf boilie gefangen



Geht meinem Cousin auch so. der hat seinen auf robin red boilie gefangen, stolze 93cm... wenn, dann scheinen immer die kapitalen drauf einzusteigen 
Petri heil!


----------



## Alpinestars (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Vielleicht forme ich ab jetzt meine Köderfische, Gummis und Wobbler in kleine runde Kugeln.


----------



## marcus7 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Geht meinem Cousin auch so. der hat seinen auf robin red boilie gefangen, stolze 93cm... wenn, dann scheinen immer die kapitalen drauf einzusteigen
> Petri heil!




Kollege letztes Jahr 115cm auf ananas-poppi, war live dabei


----------



## carpking40 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

die bisse auf pop ups kann ich noch i.wo nach vollziehen, aber den 105cm hecht letztes jahr auf sehr dunkle 2x20mm boilies i.wie nicht


----------



## Pascalh (9. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi
Konnte heut nachdem ich 4std mit Frolic am Haar geangelt hab nichts fangen...

dann der gefrustete köderwechsel  am haar reihenfolge: 1 Maiskorn --> 3 Bienenmaden --> 1 Tauwurm -->1 Maiskorn.

10min später 18pfund Schuppenkarpfen 

Bild stell ich nicht rein, da mein 18 pfund Schuppi kleiner aussieht als manch 10 Pfünder hier, entweder liegts am fotografen oder ich kanns "strecken" noch nicht so perfekt 

gruss & petri geil!


----------



## makki (9. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein Bruder hat gesehen, wie ein ZANDER von über 100cm auf ne Maiskette gefangen wurde. Der hatte auch was auf den Augen


----------



## karpfenmick (10. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo melde mich auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit mit einem tollen Fisch der am Freitagmorgen einem Schneemann mit gelben Kopf nicht wiederstehen konnte.

Gruß Micha


----------



## JackyyyCola (11. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

soo... die Boilies beginnen so langsam zu fangen.

letztes Wochenende insgesamt 5 Spiegler.


Der kleinste 7 Pfd, der größte 16 Pfd (1. Foto).
Es ist zwar noch viiel Platz nach oben, trotzdem habe ich mich über die heftigen Runs gefreut :vik:






15 Pfund







16 Pfund



und als Beifang ne schöne Brasse =D








Petri Heil Jungs!!


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!

Ich fange dies Jahr mehr Alande und Döbel als Karpfen...|uhoh:
Die allerdings in Größen die jedem Stipper das Herz höher schlagen lassen.


----------



## pfefferladen (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Morgen zusammen,

ich komme gerade von meiner ersten Nacht in 2012.
Temperaturen von 0° und die ganze Nacht kein Zupfer.
Heute morgen um 5:30Uhr dann der erste Spiegler.
Länge 70cm,Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen.
Habe meine Waage vergessen. |rolleyes

Um 7:00Uhr der nächste mit 90cm.
Respekt.....ich hatte selten so einen kampfstarken Spiegler an der Leine. :l


----------



## astra-g-16v (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo

hab meinen ersten Graser gefangen mit 88cm und 13pfund
und am donnerstag hatte ich dieses jahr ersten ansitz und gleich ein spiegler mit 65cm und 12pfund.
so kanns weiter gehen.

MfG


----------



## hecq (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Bei uns im Sauerland läuft es leider noch nicht so rund.


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dieses Jahr hab ich meine erste längere Session hinter mich gebracht über 3 Nächte.Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Hoffentlich gehts beim nächsten mal so weiter #6


----------



## Basscal (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich hatte meinen ersten Angeltag dieser Saison am Dienstag. Wollte eigentlich wegen der Karpfenschonzeit auf Barsch mit Wurm. Doch wie es kommen musste habe ich meine Würmer daheim vergessen...
Schlecht war natürlich, dass ich meine Karpfenrute nicht mit eingepackt hatte. Also nun mit zwei Wagglern und Zwieback am Ufer entlang gefischt. Bis 18.00Uhr ging garnichts. Dann konnte ich jedoch innerhalb 10 Minuten einen 36cm Spiegler und einen 42cm Schuppi verhaften. 
Nicht gerade die größten Fische aber wenigstens hat die Saison nicht mit einem Schneider angefangen 

Grüße Basscal


----------



## Wildkarpfen (14. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ Carp_Hunter14

Petri zu deinen schönen Fischen,wie schwer war der Brachsen??

Mfg


----------



## nExX (15. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Basscal schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen ersten Angeltag dieser Saison am Dienstag. Wollte eigentlich wegen der Karpfenschonzeit auf Barsch mit Wurm. Doch wie es kommen musste habe ich meine Würmer daheim vergessen...
> Schlecht war natürlich, dass ich meine Karpfenrute nicht mit eingepackt hatte. Also nun mit zwei Wagglern und Zwieback am Ufer entlang gefischt. Bis 18.00Uhr ging garnichts. Dann konnte ich jedoch innerhalb 10 Minuten einen 36cm Spiegler und einen 42cm Schuppi verhaften.
> Nicht gerade die größten Fische aber wenigstens hat die Saison nicht mit einem Schneider angefangen
> 
> Grüße Basscal




Bei euch gibts ne Karpfenschonzeit? wenns ne karpfenschonzeit bei euch geben sollte, warum wolltest du, od hast du dann gezielt auf karpfen geangelt?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri erstmal allen euch, wie lang war die brasse den??

bei mir ists langsam verzweiflung 250+stunden blank.

bin langsam am zweifeln, ob der gewässer wechsel 2012 ein fehler war.

ich fang momentan bei null an, 7neue gewässer seit 2008 nicht drin gefischt.

dazu kommt noch das ich nicht 100% weis ,ob all die grossen fische noch da sind.


echt momentan mega frust, mal sehn wie lange ich die durst strecke noch habe.


----------



## carpking40 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

durchhalten CARPHUNTER! der dicke wird schon kommen!


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke euch erstmal!

Die Brasse wog fast 2,4 Kilo und war 58cm lang.

Hatte aber auch schon größere #6


----------



## JackyyyCola (16. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

vergangenen Samstag habe ich meinen 28. Karpfen für das Jahr 2012 auf die Schuppen gelegt =D

War echt ein brutaler Drill #6


Die Waage zeigte jedoch nur 9,5 kg an. Da mir das jedoch zu gering vorkam testete ich meine Waage und tatsächlich.. sie ist im Ar*** -.-

Der Karpfen hatte um die 24 Pfund!

Gebissen auf nen Schneemann (20mm Maggi-Boilie + 16mm Fluo-Popup)


----------



## EdekX (16. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöner Spiegler!
Bei mir gabs letztes Wochenende auch mal was zu holen


----------



## Basscal (16. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



nExX schrieb:


> Bei euch gibts ne Karpfenschonzeit?



Naja in Thüringen steht der Karpfen mit bei den Schonzeiten (15.03.-31.05.), auf meiner Jahreskarte ist er jedoch nicht aufgelistet. Aber was zählt ist doch die Vorgabe vom Bundesland oder?|kopfkrat

Grüße Basscal


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



JackyyyCola schrieb:


> vergangenen Samstag habe ich meinen 28. Karpfen für das Jahr 2012 auf die Schuppen gelegt =D
> 
> War echt ein brutaler Drill #6
> 
> ...


 

Die werden ja immer größer.

Petri zu deinen Karfpen :m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (17. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Basscal schrieb:


> Naja in Thüringen steht der Karpfen mit bei den Schonzeiten (15.03.-31.05.), auf meiner Jahreskarte ist er jedoch nicht aufgelistet. Aber was zählt ist doch die Vorgabe vom Bundesland oder?|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße Basscal


 
Meines Wissen nach galt diese Schonzeit früher in Thüringen nur für die Wildform des Karpfens, also nicht für Spiegler etc.

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Fischereiverordnung Thüringens finde ich keine Schonzeitangabe mehr für Karpfen:

http://landesrecht.thueringen.de/jp...ActivateTOC&activate=false#jlr-FischVTHrahmen


----------



## JackyyyCola (17. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ carp_fisher

Klaar so solls sein ;D
Noch fisch ich in ca 5m Tiefe...
Was bei sonnigen waermeren Wetter nicht so toll ist.

Bin aber grade dabei, nen Spot an ner Insel auf ca 1,5m vorzubereiten ;D
Wart mal ab was da abgeht ;D

Gruesse


----------



## Basscal (17. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ krickfan
Ja habe grade nochmal nachgesehen, hatte leider eine alte Ausgabe der Fischereiverordnung.
In der neuen steht er ohne Schonzeit. Das nächste mal weiß ich dann also Bescheid. Danke für den Hinweis.

Grüße Basscal


----------



## makki (18. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich konnte auch endlich meinen ersten Karpfen 2012 fangen, mit 17,2 Pfund zwar nicht der Größte, aber egal! Ich dachte erst, es wär eine Brasse, dann dachte ich Aussteiger und dann kam der Karpfen, also kampfstark sind sie grad noch nicht so, bei Minusgraden aber verständlich. Foto ist leider schlecht geworden. 
Jetzt geht´s loooos!!!
lg,
makki


----------



## AquaArmo (18. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die ersten 3 Nächte dieses Jahr mit 4 Mann, 11 Bisse, 3 Aussteiger.
Dann 3 Nächte mitte April, 2 Mann, 13 Bisse, keine Verluste. 
Schwerste Fische, 24,26,27,32,38.
Es läuft, man muss nur wissen wo und wann und wie .


----------



## Ranger (20. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@AquaArmo Kannst einen kleinen Tipp zu Deiner Taktik geben? Hier ist noch immer totenstille an den Bissanzeigern...

Von gar kein Futter über wenig Futter bis gut 1l Grundfutter mit Partikeln und wenigen Boilies war alles dabei. Konzentriert habe ich mich auf die Uferkanten von ganz flach bis zum Fuß der Kante.


----------



## AquaArmo (20. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wir haben bei etwa 8-9 Grad Wassertemperatur in einer flachen Bucht gmefoscjt, etwa 1,5-2,5 Meter Wassertiefe. Dann auffällige kleine Popups fischen, wir nehmen da sie Solar perfect Popups in 18 mm und pineapple.
Gefüttert haben wir etwa 4 Hände pro Montage. Dann 1 Rute in die Bucht, 2 davor und eine außerhalb. Letztere hat nie Aktion gezeigt.
Stand die Sonne auf der Bucht, besser noch leichter Wind, liefen die Fische.
Stand nachts der Wind drauf, knallte es im Stundentakt.
Der See ist 33 ha groß und max. 11 m tief, also kein besonderes Gewässer.
Ich achte jetzt im Frühjahr auf soetwas. Warme flache Zonen, welche vom Wind leicht angehaucht werden.
Auch ein snowman mit 20er Fischboilies und 14 Perfect popup wurde gern genommen. Hierzu fischten wir Bungee-Rigs, das macht die Fische nicht so skeptisch. 
Wir habe eine Nacht gefischt, 7 Läufe, alle verwertet.
Nächsten morgen abgebaut, 3,5 kg Futter gestreut und nach einem Tag Ruhe wieder gefischt. Hatte eine Rute drin, da lief sie schon, da war die zweite noch im Futteral. 
Vielleicht hilft euch das etwas.


----------



## Ranger (22. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dankeschön.

Ich bin jetzt das 13. Mal Blank dieses Jahr ;-)


----------



## AquaArmo (22. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Obwohl ich nicht auf meine Stelle gehen konnte hat meine Tatkit wieder gezogen, konnte einer 20er Beauty fangen, Foto folgt später.


----------



## Kuxi (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallihallo,

nachdem ich bereits ein paar kleinere Karpfen schnappen
konnte, hat endlich der erste nennenswerte Spiegler in 2012 
bei mir angeklingelt.
Und ich hatte sogar einen Kumpel mit am Start, der ein
Foto schiessen konnte. 
Bei 2°C nachts im Unterhemd, ist schon etwas kühl 

Aber jetzt sollen ja die Temperaturen ansteigen und dann
bekommen die Dicken eh wieder Hunger.


----------



## BLADER II (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, schönes Tier#6


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Was stören einen da die 2°!

Sauber!#6


----------



## Kuxi (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hihi, danke sehr!
            War übrigens der albernste Drill meines Lebens! Es war ein Fallbiss und irgendwie hat sich der Swinger dabei ausgehängt. Dann hat wohl der Wind die nun schlaffe Schnur hinter die Spule über die Achse geblasen, was mir erst nach einer Umdrehung aufgefallen ist. Ich hatte Glück, das der Fisch Anfangs parallel zum Ufer geschwommen ist, so konnte ich unter Spannung (bin am Ufer mitgelaufen) die Spule ausbauen, die Schnur von der Achse wickeln und wieder zusammen bauen.
    Anschließend, hat der Carp sogar noch nen recht guten Drill geliefert und ich war happy den Fisch dennoch gut gelandet zu haben.   #6


----------



## erik88 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

auf was gefangen?


----------



## AquaArmo (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal die Impressionen des Wochenendes...
10,15 Kilogramm Spiegler, gefangen auf gelben Pop-Up am Chod Rig.


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Kuxi schrieb:


> Hihi, danke sehr!
> War übrigens der albernste Drill meines Lebens! Es war ein Fallbiss und irgendwie hat sich der Swinger dabei ausgehängt. Dann hat wohl der Wind die nun schlaffe Schnur hinter die Spule über die Achse geblasen, was mir erst nach einer Umdrehung aufgefallen ist. Ich hatte Glück, das der Fisch Anfangs parallel zum Ufer geschwommen ist, so konnte ich unter Spannung (bin am Ufer mitgelaufen) die Spule ausbauen, die Schnur von der Achse wickeln und wieder zusammen bauen.
> Anschließend, hat der Carp sogar noch nen recht guten Drill geliefert und ich war happy den Fisch dennoch gut gelandet zu haben.   #6



:vik:

@AquaArmo
Festtes Schweinchen! Petri!

Im unteren Bild: Haste links im Busch den Kescher hängen?


----------



## mabo1992 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

mein 2 Spiegler in diesen Jahr.2mal unterwegs 2 Spiegler, wenn das    nicht schon gut beginnt


----------



## makki (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,
dickes Petri an alles Fänger!!!
Ich konnte letzte Woche ein Brassenmonster von 11,2 Pfund landen - Wahnsinn. Hat mehr gekämpft als die Karpfen, die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe dieses Jahr 
lg,
makki


----------



## barschkönig (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei mir gabs auch den ersten 2012, aber der ist noch von Ostern, hatte ihn vergessen reinzustellen. Der sieht größer aus als er ist, wie ich finde: 15pf bei 75cm.

Gebissen hat er auf Gulp Carp Fresh Fruit One in 20 mm.


----------



## Alpinestars (23. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch den ersten 2012, aber der ist noch von Ostern, hatte ihn vergessen reinzustellen. Der sieht größer aus als er ist, wie ich finde: 15pf bei 75cm.
> 
> Gebissen hat er auf Gulp Carp Fresh Fruit One in 20 mm.


 Mal jemand der Sagt dass er kleiner ist als er aussieht, meistens hört man es ja nur umgedreht#6

Schöner Fisch


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (24. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, endlich meinen ersten Spiegler für dieses Jahr gelandet.
War zwar kein Riese (40cm), aber er war eigentlich auch nur Beifang beim Forellenangeln. Gebissen auf Made an Pose.
War aber kein Satzkarpfen.


----------



## Meteraal (25. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nabend,

neben ein paar kleinen Aalen gingen am WE auch schon die ersten Karpfen, hier mal die beiden größten:








Wobei der Schuppie mit 9,51 kg auch mein PB ist.


----------



## Gizzmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ Meteraal:
Darf ich mich mal doof stellen und vermuten das auf Bild 1 ein Wildkarpfen zu sehen ist. Sehr schönes Tier. Petri Heil.

greetz


----------



## AquaArmo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Muss nicht zwingendst ein Wildkarpfen sein.


----------



## HerrHamster (26. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wie lang waren die beiden??


----------



## Meteraal (26. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

@ Gizzmo: Nein, ist kein Wildkarpfen. Der Schuppi kommt aus einem See mit Besatzfisch, eigentlich ausgeschlossen, dass es ein Wildkarpfen ist. Wie könnte ich das überhaupt genau erkennen?

Der Schuppenkarpfen war 81 cm lang, die Maße des Spieglers habe ich nicht, Gewicht ist eh wichtiger.


----------



## Ralufragnar (26. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Am 22/04/2012 bei Orkanartigem Wetter einen 17 kg Schuppenkarpfen, einen 7 kg Spiegelkarpfen und einen 9 kg Schuppenkarpfen gefangen.
Wetter: noch nie bei so schlechtem Wetter geangelt mein Brolly ist kaputt und der Rod Pod meines Kollegen ist trotz spitzen im Boden verankert 3 mal in den See geflogen. Wellengang 80 cm Hagelkörner in Maiskorn größe Delkims standen auf - und 1 hab sie noch nie so runterschrauben müssen .

Zum ersten mal habe ich den Rod Pod von Fishcon mit Peg Legs sichern müssen.

Habe noch eine gute Weissheit an alle Nubrolly Nutzer die gehen bei starkem Wind kaputt |supergri das Bivy hat gehalten 

Abenteuerlichste und geilste Angelsession ever ohne Vorfüttern mit Pva Bags und Selfmade Boilies mit Schwimmmais verhaftet Bilder folgen.


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (29. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin zusammen,

es is´ vollbracht! 

Erster Carp 2012, nach zwei Blank Sessions.

Genau 18 Pfd, gefangen auf einen 18 mm Scoberry und 12 mm Ananas-Poppi. Biss erfolgte um 5:15 Uhr zwischen zwei Seerosenfeldern auf 1,20 m Tiefe.

Leider ging mir ein vermeindlich Größerer ne Std später im Kraut flöten, trotz Boot und 10 minütger Hinhaltetechnik.

Na ja, auf jeden Fall macht das jetzt Lust auf mehr!

Gruß und Petri,

Toby


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wir haben gekesselt, 2 Mann, 3 Nächte, 24 Läufe, 22 Fische, 5 unter zwanzig, 10 Zwanziger, 7 30er.


----------



## marcus7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey Petri#6

Lad doch mal ein paar Bilder davon hoch.


----------



## Roestertaube (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nen Kumpel und ich haben gestern das 1. Mal 2012 auf Karpfen angesessen, hatten nur 1 Biss, aber ganz okay fürn Start..13 pfd


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=100_1322tnjkl.jpg


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bilder folgen heut Abend.


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So hier die Bilder!
Habe die nur über die Voransicht ausgewählt, sind nicht die Besten, manchmal auch geringfügig unscharf.
Die erste Zahl im Bildernamen ist das Gewicht in Pfund...


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Und weiter...


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Und nochmal...


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Weiter gehts...


----------



## AquaArmo (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das Ende naht...


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöne Charakterfische dabei AquaArmo !


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ AquaArmo

Du bist der King,echt geile Fische!

Petri man #6


----------



## Böllie (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@AquaArmo Petri heil echt geile fische
kannst ja mal paar tricks verraten wie man zu solchen fischen kommt #6


----------



## AquaArmo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin ja nicht nur ich, Auch der Kollege hat ordentlich gesahnt.
Flache ruhige Zonen, die Fische haben fast alle ufernah gebissen, 7-8 Meter vom Ufer weg, 1,5 m tief.


----------



## marcus7 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das ist doch mal ne hübsche Strecke#6


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Alter Schwede,

da traut man sich ja gar nichts mehr zu posten!

Peeeeeetri!#6
Das is mal ne Strecke!

Gruß,

Abriß


----------



## Brucky86 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War letzten Sonntag auf Montag auch mal wieder beim fischen und hab 4 Karpfen auf die Matte legen können! 

Gewichte waren, 16, 21, 25 und 30 Pfund!

anbei die Bilder 

gruß Brucky


----------



## Ranger (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Charakterfische @ Aqua Armo! Ich muss auch wieder raus... Das lange Wochenende war bei uns auch spitze. Wir konnten 3 Spiegler keschern mit 22, 34 und 37 Pfund. Leider Geil.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



AquaArmo schrieb:


> Das Ende naht...


was is denn bei dem Drill Bild mit der Rutenspitze?


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> was is denn bei dem Drill Bild mit der Rutenspitze?


Das ist die top aktuelle "90° Aktion", die brandneu auf dem Markt ist .


----------



## Neuling Angler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

42 Pfund!:l


----------



## marcus7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tip top-alles richtig gemacht, ein dickes Petri :m


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Neuling Angler schrieb:


> 42 Pfund!:l


#
richtig geiler fisch!:m


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Das ist die top aktuelle "90° Aktion", die brandneu auf dem Markt ist .


is klar


----------



## makki (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi,
hier noch ein 22 Pfünder von letzter Woche. Vollrun + hammerharter Drill, so muss das sein.
lg und Petri,
makki


----------



## karpfenmick (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hier ist auch noch einer von letzter woche


----------



## marcus7 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tadelloser Schuppi#6, der Spiegler hat auch ein interessantes Schuppenmuster#6.

Petri euch beiden


----------



## allgäucarp (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Bei uns ist jetzt auch endlich Frühling und am ersten Mai ging es für Vier Tage an den Hopfensee. Gefüttert hab ich schon seit einer Woche jeden zweiten Tag in 2,2 Meter Wassertiefe vor einem Seerosengürtel.
Es ging um zehn vor halb Acht mit einem Schuppi von 5kg los, um kurz nach Neun kam der nächste Schuppi von 5,6kg auf einen kurzen Landgang vorbei. Während ein Guter Bekannter Kesselfleisch kochte fing ich den ersten Graser des Jahres, zwar nur 68 cm und 3,5 kg, aber was solls. Langsam kamen die ganzen Leute, die jedes Jahr zum 1. Mai zu Besuch kommen, vorbei und es wurde sehr gesellig. Um viertel nach Eins hatte ich den nächsten Run, wieder ein Graser. Es sollte der schwerste der Session sein, und wog 7,7 kg, was für den See nicht viel ist.
Nachmittags war erst mal Ruhe an den Ruten. Abends zwischen Acht und Neun fing ich nochmal Drei Graser.
Martin, der seine Ruten nur 20 Meter neben meinen abgelegt hat fing leider den ganzen Tag nichts.
Die Nacht verlief ruhig und erst um 5.50 ging mein Micron erneut. Raus aus den Federn und ran an die Rute. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich einen Schuppi von 15 Pfund auf die Matte legen. Eine Stunde später, der nächste Graser.
Um dreiviertel Elf musste ich mal wo hin, als ich zurück kam stand meine Frau mit der Rute in der Hand am Wasser, und vor ihr zog ein Amur seine Bahnen. Kurz half ich ihr beim keschern und versorgte den Fisch. Er hatte 85 cm und wog 12,5 Pfund, nicht schlecht für den ertsten Fisch meiner Frau.
Jetzt wollte sie es wissen und selber fischen. Da Martin schon in der früh ging, warf ich ihr zwei Ruten auf seine Stelle.
Tagsüber war es bis auf einen Amur kurz vor Mittag recht ruhig. Erst kurz vor Neun nahm ein Schuppenkarpfen den Waldfrucht PopUp an einer Rute meiner Frau.
Am dritten Tag schwenkte das Wetter um, folglich liesen auch die Bisse nach. Ich konnte immerhin noch drei Fische landen, darunter auch der einzige Spiegler der Woche, mit 8 kg war es zudem der schwerste Fisch. Freitag in der Früh fing ich noch einen Schuppi. Da ich noch Termine hatte, packten wir bis um Acht zusammen und fuhren nach Hasue.

Mein Fazit:
Für die ersten paar Tage am Wasser ging es ganz gut, dass Martin nichts fing ist halt schade.
Die zwei Fische meiner Frau freuten mich sehr.
In 80 Stunden sind 16 Fische gefangen worden auf dem kann man doch aufbauen.

So noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

top bericht,schöne fische  günther ,meld mich am we bei dir aufs handy zwecks pfingsten


----------



## Allround (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so letztes wochenende hab ich mit meiner freundin einen karpfenansitz gestartet, und wir waren auch relativ erfolgreich #6...
neben ein parr kleineren karpfen zwischen 2 und 15 pfund sind noch 2 dicke auf der karpfencouch gelandet :q

hier mal mein karpfen, 31,5 pfund









und meine freundinhat auch ihren ersten 30 pfünder gelandet :l
bilder folgen...


----------



## Allround (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hmm weiß nich warum es die dateinamen mit gepostet hat, vielleicht seht ihr sie auch nich... aber ich kanns nich ändern!

so hier die bilder von meiner freundin und ihrem karpfen

ohhh, is der schwer :q




aber dann hats doch geklappt


----------



## Paradize (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder draußen. Hatte 1 Rute mit Köderfisch , und 2 Ruten mit Boilies ausgelegt. In der ersten Nacht fing ich nen kleinen Zander. Dann passierte erstmal nichts mehr. Am Sonntag wurde ich dann von nen Fullrun um 06:00 Uhr geweckt , mein Kumpel hat das mitbekommen und kam schnell rüber. Mitten im Drill zischte dann die zweite Rute los und mein Kumpel war auch im Drill.

Brachte mir am Ende ein 9 Pfünder und einen 13 Pfüder. 

Mitten in der Fotosession pfiff dann auch die mit Köderfisch bestückte Rute ab. Leider hat sich dieser im Gebüsch festgesetzt.

War für mich ein Hammer Erlebnis


----------



## DerMayor (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der erste dieses Jahr. Leider keine Waage mitgehabt, da es wirklich ein Feierabendansitz ohne vorfüttern nur mit PVA Bag war... gemessen wurde er 79 cm schätze 16 Pfund.|wavey: Leider auch keine vernünftige Cam dabei gehabt sodass ein Opi mein Handy fürn Foto benutzen musste :-D


----------



## Bassey (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, komme vom Ansitz wieder. War von 13 Uhr gestern bis eben am Wasser. Konnte auf altbewährten Köder (Frolic) meinen neuen PB Karpfen fangen. Zuvor war es ein Schuppi aus dem Main mit 21 Pfund (lange her), nun ist es ein 29 Pfund Schuppi ausm See! Ich hab gedacht ich Fall um! Leider hatte der Gute mehrere Geschwüre. Ich hoffe er übersteht es, habe ihn so vorsichtig wie möglich behandelt.

Dazu gab es noch zwei Sterlet und einen Raubaal ^^


----------



## colognecarp (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

der erste 40iger für dieses jahr hat sich bei mir blicken lassen  und ich dachte es läuft am we. garnichts wegen den eisheiligen, so kanns gehen.


----------



## karpfenmick (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

85cm war meine ausbeute am WE.[/ATTACH]

Gruß Micha


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

llen erst mal petri, war bis heute morgen 10 uhr auch am wasser.

hier mal einige bilder.

die erfolgs köder











































zwar keine riesen, aber nach ca 300 stunden blank endlich fisch.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri, Ausdauer zahlt sich aus.


----------



## carpking40 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

konnte von samstag auf sonntag auch mal wieder los.




windig war es zumindest schon mal fast garnicht...
ergebnis für die nacht: 20,21 und 22 Pfund, 4 weiter fische gingen im kraut verloren.








...bei diesem fisch kann man die verloren gegangenen auch mal vergessen.
Gebissen haben sie alle auf einen 20mm pinapple von proline, die ich vorher 24 std ausgewaschen hab und mit einer tigernuss anschließend noch versehen hatte.


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

digges petri an alle erfolgreichen!! #6

@carpking40

richtig tolle fische, petri. #h


----------



## tyrarednose (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein Riesen Petri an alle erfolgreichen Karpfen Angler.

Also ich war vorletzte Woche Freitag - Samstag - nichts
Jetzt Donnerstag bis Samstag - nichts
Kommenden Mittwoch - Sonntag wird hoffentlich erfolgreicher.

Angeln tue ich am Loppiner See, in Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Der See ist laut Fischer bis 20 Meter tief ich habe am den kanten geangelt bei 2,5-3,5 ist das zu tief?

Brauche anscheinend noch einige Ratschläge für kommende Tage um erfolgreich zu sein.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## carpking40 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

versuch mal die ufer mit auflandigen wind zu befischen, möglichst in den flachwasserzonen


----------



## catchandrelease96 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So ich konnte auch von Samstag auf Sonntag 4 verwischen #h

Leider waren alle sehr klein, aber lieber klein als kein :vik:


----------



## tyrarednose (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Flachwasserzone? Also man kann ca. 20 Meter rein laufen Dann ist es Brust hoch dann kommt die Kante also dorthin legen wo es Brust hoch ist, oder an die Kante bei ca. 2 m? Oder einfach bei 15 Meter Entfernung bei 1,20-150 Wassertiefe?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi,

du kannst beides ausprobieren, sowohl auf "brusttiefe" als auch auf 1,20m - 1,50m. wenn dann noch die sonne auf diesen bereich scheint, dazu mit auflandigem wind, dann ist das auf jeden fall ein versuch wert. nur mut!! #6

wenn dir das aber zu unsicher ist, dann befische mit einer rute die kante und mit der anderen den flacheren bereich. solche kanten sind beliebte zugrouten der fische, da muss eigentlich was gehen...

viel erfolg!! #h


----------



## spike999 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> du kannst beides ausprobieren, sowohl auf "brusttiefe" als auch auf 1,20m - 1,50m. wenn dann noch die sonne auf diesen bereich scheint, dazu mit auflandigem wind, dann ist das auf jeden fall ein versuch wert. nur mut!! #6
> 
> ...



1,20 -1,50m sind bei mir brusttiefe,je nach dem wie groß man ist...?


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



spike999 schrieb:


> 1,20 -1,50m sind bei mir brusttiefe,je nach dem wie groß man ist...?



nabend,

ist schon richtig, aber dieser tipp war speziell an ihn gerichtet. das die brusttiefe je nach körpergröße variiert ist klar...


----------



## carpking40 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

grade wieder gekommen, 2 nächte war ich los, 2 fische gefangen 6 wieder im kraut verloren, der see macht mich noch irre.


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin

Da der gründler sich ja son bißchen auf Carpjagd begeben hat möchte ich euch nen kleines Wasserschwein zeigen.

Kurzansitz ohne tagelanges Vorfüttern,ledeglich mit Mais und ner Handvoll Boilies angelockt.

Erst gab es nen paar Brassen um 2-3kg dann nen Carp von 50cm,und dann kam nen Vollrun der extraklasse.

Nach gut 20min Drillzeit kam er dann.

36Pfd, 76cm.

Da ich nicht so der "Fotofetischist" bin gibt es leider nur nen Bild im Kescher.

Gebissen hat er auf Maiskette am Haar.


lg#h


----------



## hunter_vie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War von Freitag auf Samstag am Wasser. Hat sich gelohnt, denn es ging am Freitag um 9:30Uhr mit dem ersten vollrun los. Leider schlitzte dieser Fisch kurz vorm Kescher aus. Ich kontrollierte den Boilie und schmiss diesen gleich wieder an den selben Spot aus. 10Minuten später mein Ärger kannte immer noch keine grenzen wieder biss auf der selben Rute. Diesmal konnte ich einen schönen 17Pfd. Spiegler überlisten. Dann ging einige Zeit nichts mehr und ich lies mir die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen. Gegen 14Uhr dann wieder Vollrun, wieder auf der selben Rute und diesmal konnte ich ihn landen, 18Pfd spiegler. Dann war bis in den frühen Abend hinein Pause. Um 19Uhr beköderte ich die Ruten neu, mit 24er Boilie ( Scoberry von Succesful Baits) und legte diese an die Kante der Sandbank wo ich nun beide Ruten platzierte. Ich fütterte diesen Spot auch mit einem Partikelmix an. Gegen 21:30Uhr dann Vollrun! Ergebnis 22Pfd. Spiegler. 10Minuten päter nochmal ein run, aber leider beim aufnehmen der rute ausgeschlitzt. 
anbei seht ihr nun die Bilder. Sorry das ich die Fishce so komisch halte, aber bin noch nicht so geübt in der Sache


----------



## cipro2003 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo und Petri zu den Fängen!
Ich war endlich auch erfolgreich


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri leute, tolle fische dabei!! #6

ich war auch wieder erfolgreich... :z


----------



## Tonic82 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



carpking40 schrieb:


> ....der see macht mich noch irre.



Tztztz... dann nimm dir einen der vielen anderen vor


----------



## carpking40 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Tonic82 schrieb:


> Tztztz... dann nimm dir einen der vielen anderen vor



niemals,
nächstes wochenende wieder dort hin, sowas kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 
werde tauchen und das kraut auf dem spot entfernen, fische werden dort trotzdem weiter fressen, der liegt direckt auf ihrer fressroute.


----------



## colognecarp (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

19,5 kg


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

41 Pfund! YES!

Mein neuer PB,gefangen auf ner Kiesbank auf ca 80m Entfernung in 1,80 m Tiefe.

Achja,gefangen ohne tagelanges Vorfüttern,hatte keine Zeit und Lust.Gelohnt hat sichs allemal :m

Den glücklichen Fängern ein dickes Petri !


----------



## carpking40 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

geiles teil


----------



## DerMayor (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kurz vorm dicken gewitter 5 Minuten nach Auslegen der Rute...
Nicht gewogen, sofort nachm Foto wieder rein...


----------



## BLADER II (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri den Fängern, tolle Fische:k


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ergebnis nach einer Nacht:
Ich und mein Bruder hatten insgesamt 3 Fische und je 2 Aussteiger.
Der erste Fisch kam um ca 1.45 Uhr danach gings mit den anderen weiter #6

Anbei mal meine 2 Spiegler!


----------



## carpking40 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war wieder los, konnte meine bilanz der verloren fische an meinem gewässer etwas verbessern.
5 fische gefangen und 4 verloren durch das kraut., von denen 2 eigentlich nicht hätten verloren gehen müssen.





(den oberen fisch hab ich nun zum zweiten mal fangen können )
alle bisse kamen auf 15mm pinapple boilie mit 2 geschälten tigernüssen.


----------



## mabo1992 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Konnte Gestern einen Graser von 1,10m und ca 50pf landen, leider ist er mir beim abhaken auf eine Steile Kante gerutscht und ab ins Wasser bitter. Aber mein erster Graser und dann so einer Zeugen hatte ich ja genug und den inoffiziellen Gewässerrekord Vorher war bei 1,08

Gefangen hab ich ihn auf Mais und 20mm Boilie sinkend mit der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille.

P.S.: Petri an alle


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin 

meine session ging auch zu ende .Die erste nacht gingen wir fast leer außer ein paar brassen.
Die 2te nacht war auf jeden fall besser .
Mein Erster Graser und dann ein hammer traumfisch  
30pfund hat der bursche , gemessen haben wir ihn leider nicht aber schätze ihn auf so ca 1m . 
Gebissen hat er auf maiskette mit nen banane popi bestückt .

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/3656/20120527002541.jpg



Neuer tag , neuer see , neues glück !!!
in der nacht um 4 kam der kleine 8pfund karpfen, gebissen auf ein 20mm schneemann montage (octopus popi und  red spicy sinker ) und um 6uhr die 45er schleie , gebissen auf einen20mm matrix boilie. 

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/318/20120528110137.jpg


----------



## carpking40 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sicher 50 pfund?
kenn ich mich bei grasern nicht so ganz aus, da ich sehr selten in Gewässern  mit grasern fisch, aber meine fische wogen z.B bei 103 cm 26 pfund oder bei 120cm 35 pfund.
Oder hab ich da einfach ,,dünne´´ graser gefangen?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



carpking40 schrieb:


> sicher 50 pfund?
> kenn ich mich bei grasern nicht so ganz aus, da ich sehr selten in Gewässern  mit grasern fisch, aber meine fische wogen z.B bei 103 cm 26 pfund oder bei 120cm 35 pfund.
> Oder hab ich da einfach ,,dünne´´ graser gefangen?


denke auch so über 30 pfund bei ihm weil meiner hat ja auch 30pfund und war auch relativ schlank .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so bin auch wieder zurück von meinen tripp,danke noch mal für die einladung fassl,algäucarp.













































gefischt wurden nachts 24mm boilies von nash ,
tags über  pop ups von proline, und schneeman proline poper und als sinker von b-series.


----------



## Marc 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war auch mal wieder los und konnte endlich die ersten Fische in diesem Jahr landen . Es war aber auch "erst" mein zweiter Ansitz. Das Wetter hat einfach super mitgespielt, so macht es dann gleich viel mehr Spaß . Den letzten Fisch wollte ich meinem Vater überlassen, weil er zufällig beim Biss zu Besuch war und er schon immer mal einen Karpfen drillen wollte. Nachdem der Karpfen aber dann in einen Baum gerast ist, bin ich ins Wasser gesprungen, habe die Rute übernommen und den Fisch aus dem Geäst "herausmanövriert" . Also wurde nach geteilter Arbeit ein gemeinsames Foto gemacht . Von insgesamt 5 Fischen waren diese beiden die schösten:


----------



## FISHHARD (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Fisherman1990

Petri zu Traumfisch...echt ein schönes Tier...
Und der vwird etwas über nen Meter gehabt haben..
Ein ehrlicher 30 Pfünder ohne wenn und aber.Nochmal meine Glückwünsche.

(Aber ein 50 Pf. Graser auf 1,10m)...hallte ich für die höchst unmögliche Form von Kugelgraser...IoI

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## FISHHARD (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ach ja...selbstverständlich auch ein Petri an die anderen erfolgreichen Hunter.

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## mabo1992 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

An alle der hatte Ca 25Kilo wo er im Wasser war dachte ich auf Schuppi,wegen der Fettheit aber war dann deutlich an Kopfform und Maul zu erkennen. Meine Waage geht auch bis 25 Kilo und wird eher knapp drüber gewesen sein,weil kaputt ist sie definitiv nicht. Was man vielleicht auch beachten sollte das sie dort mehr als genug an Nahrung haben, so das sie extrem schwer beißen und ganz selten gefangen werden. War auch mehr Glück als Verstand das der Graser gebissen hat,Ziel war eigentlich ein schöner Spiegler oder Schuppi.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch an alle.

Ich muss wohl mal wieder daran erinnern, dass das anzweifeln von Gewichts- und Größenangaben nicht geduldet wird, weil dadurch jedesmal Streit entsteht.

Also Ende der diesbezüglichen Diskussion.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@fishhard

war echt ein traumfisch Danke :m, und ja der hatte über nen meter weil ich hatte mein kumpel gefragt wie breit seine chub abhakmatte ist und die hat locker über nen meter .


----------



## nExX (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, hab nun auch mal wieder zugeschlagen. 
Gefangen hab ich den guten frühs um halb 8 in der Oberpfalz an nem Baggersee. 
Musste für diesen Wunderschönen Fisch leider baden gehen, da er unter ne wurzel am ufer durchschwamm.
Gewicht ca. 15 Pfund.

Köder war ein Gorilla-bait, rising strawberry gepopt mit nem scoberry schneemann von sucesfull.

gruß


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Der Schuppi sieht verdammt gut aus:l


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

_[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 Tages Trip  mit Top Köder im Gepäck!!![/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Tag 1: [/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am Abend den 27.05.2012 um 22 Uhr abends ging es für 4 Tage zum Angeln, mit meinem Bruder Wenzel und mir auf die Reise und wir mussten 550 km Autofahrt zurücklegen bis  wir am See angelangt sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unser Lager versteckte sich hinter dem Schilfgürtel, haben wir gezielt uns ausgesucht, was zum späteren Zeitpunkt dann Goldwert war.[/FONT]










  [FONT=&quot]Unser Gewässer hatte etwa 10 Ha größe und mit Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander und Stör besetzt und Natürlich Welse, hat man uns gesagt… dazu komme ich später nochmal genauer zurück ;-)[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und Temperaturen in der Früh von knapp 18 Grad wollte ich mit dem Echolot den See Erkunden und später unser Glück versuchen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nachdem Ausloten und Anfüttern haben wir unsere Ruten ausgelegt mit dem Boot in verschiedenen tiefen um unsere Stabboje . [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Relativ rasch hat sich auch schon mein Bissanzeiger gemeldet, und der erste Spiegler mit 10,6kg konnte an Land gezogen werden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]An dieser Rute hatte ich Strawberry+ Pop-Up (Fluo-Weiß) 18mm Dumbell und oben trüber Fruit `n – Pepper auch in 18mm und gedipt und gepowdert natürlich in Milky – Tigernut, angefütter wurde mit Active-Scopex+  boilies in 14mm die auch in Powder bearbeitet wurden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] In dieser Art ging es weiter und bis zum Abend hatte ich 6 Karpfen bis zu 11kg etwa alle mit gleichem köder gefangen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Bei meinem Bruder war etwas weniger Bewegung und er konnte ruhiger Schlafen, was ich aber dazu sagen muss, er hat keine Selfmade boilies gefischt .  ;-)[/FONT]


















*[FONT=&quot]Tag 2:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am nächsten Tag wurden erneut die Angeln raus gefahren und dieses mal hatte er sich für meinen Boilie entschieden für die Tag den Active-Essential-Spice und natürlich wurden die ganze sache von mir verfeinert und in Essential-Spice-Liquid eingetunkert und in Baitpowder gewälzt und das mehrmals, und siehe hin er konnte gleich mal sein ersten fisch landen ein Schuppi mit 12,5kg dann ging es so weiter und wir kamen an diesem Tag auf 12 fische gesamt,sonst verlief die erste Nacht ziemlich ruhig, wurde zwar des öfteren von meinem Funker aufgeweckt, aber keine so richtige Abläufe gehabt.[/FONT]



















*[FONT=&quot]Tag 3:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am Nächsten Tag stellte ich ein bisschen um und entschied mich für Marine-Source  und das ganze programm natürlich, von baitpowder ,liquid, pop up  und  erhöhte meine Boilie größe auf 30mm und oben trüber ein pop up der gleichen Marke.  Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, ab da ging es dann richtig ab, zuerst ging ein Stör drauf der nicht von schlechten Eltern war, 2 Stunden später ein Mini Waller ;-)  und ein  paar kleinere Schuppis um die 10kg, nun war ich froh das ich meinem Bruder mit den richtigen Köder helfen konnte da er einen Schuppi mit 18,6kg auf die Matte legen konnte, und wir auf eine stolze 14 Karpfen kamen.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Dank Selfmade Baits Marine –Source…[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Am Abend hat es zu regnen begonnen und erst am nächsten Morgen aufgehört, dementsprechend aufgeweicht war der Boden sonst verlief die Nacht ziemlich ruhig.[/FONT]








*[FONT=&quot]Tag 4:[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]Am nächsten Tag kurz nach Mittag hat sich mein Bissanzeiger laut gemeldet. Der Biß war so heftig, das es die Rute aus der Halterung Riss und ich sie grad so abfangen konnte, ich dachte damals nur 650meter 0,35er auf meiner Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Longcast würden vollkommen reichen was soll da schon passieren! Als dann gut zwei drittel der Schnur in stetigem Zug von der Rolle liefen gab es für uns nur eine Möglichkeit:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ab ins boot zu zweit und dem Fisch hinterher, muss schon dazu sagen, mein Bruder und ich wiegen zusammen etwa 200kg, was trotzdem dem fisch nicht hinderte unser Boot durch den See im Kreis zu ziehen! Es dauerte noch 35 Minuten bis ich den Fisch überhaupt erst mal zu mir ziehen konnte, kaum war der unter dem Boot… ging nichts mehr, nach 50 Minuten hartem Kampf konnte ich das erste mal das Maul sehen und den Fisch, wir dachten uns was ist das für ein Monster… ein Waller geschätzt auf 2,15 Meter, dann nahm mein Bruder am Leadcore, zieht in hoch und in dem Moment schlägt der Waller mit dem Kopf und zack war der aus geschlitzt…;-([/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Eines muss ich noch dazu sagen, es war ein Korda Wide Gape X haken in Gr 4 und als Montage Fischte ich Bottom Bait Rig, Köder ---- Marine Source und als Schneemann angeboten, also war auf Karpfen abgesehen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Es war der Donnerstag und so zugleich der letzte Tag,. Es sah zwar alles wettermäßig nach Sommer aus, aber der Kalte Wind und Regen haben uns nicht leicht mal wieder gemacht…. 8 Grad Außen Temperatur gemessen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Es dauert leider noch etwas, an diesem Tag  bis der erste Karpfen den Weg ins Kescher fand aber zum Mittag ging es wieder los und wir kamen wieder auf 4 Karpfen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Und jetzt ging es  leider für uns die 4 Tage zu Ende und wir Packten unsere Sachen[/FONT]














  [FONT=&quot]Alles in einem, waren es super 4 Tage.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fang:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Insgesamt fingen wir um die 36 Karpfen davon waren viele zwischen 7 bis 10kg ,wobei  5 über *15 kg* hatten, und einer *18,6kg* [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 1 mini Waller den ich landen konnte und 3 Störe mit meinem Bruder.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich  hatten fast die Komplette Selfmade reihe dabei gehabt, von Scopex + , Marine Soure, Active-Essential-Spice gefangen haben wir mit allen super auf Marine Source ging halt der größe drauf, muss aber nichts heißen  die anderen Sorten waren auch TOP.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Fazit:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Großkarpfen beißen oft unverhofft und gerade dann wenn man damit nicht rechnet - es entscheidet oft Glück über den Fang aber auch der Richtige Köder der euch mehr auf die Erfolgsspur bringt. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es wird nie einen Köder geben der eine Fanggarantie euch gibt, aber es wird Köder geben die euch helfen werden eher ein Fisch zu fangen.  Und da bin ich und mein Bruder sehr gut bei Selfmade –Baits aufgehoben! [/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Allen noch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012![/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]







[/FONT]*
  http://http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/402/21609687.jpg/

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## AK74 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Servus Anatol
super bericht tolle fische, dickes Petri.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri jungs 

so komme grad von ner one-night-stand nacht zurück,dieses mal gings an fluss.

donnerstag abend hab ich ca 3kg pellets und 2 kg zado baits(balkan) gefüttert.

gefangen hab ich diese wunder schönen fische































nach der langen durststrecke von ca400 blänkstunden, läufts grad richtig gut


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo ak,


vielen dank, war echt ein hammer kurzurlaub und 4 tage non stop angeln!!

müssen wieder mal uns treffen mit ganzen boardies usw... vielleicht mal im herbst oder so,muss mal mit dem ronny mal reden!


Ronny Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen, richtig schöne Fische!!


gruß anatol


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder los |supergri Die Schuppis sind zwar nicht die größten aber sehen schön aus|supergri, die haben 73cm bei 15 pf. Dann war ich gestern eine Nacht draußen auf Graser und es klappte: Ein wunderschöner 92cm und 22pf schwerer Graser hat gebissen, nächste Woche gehts dann vielleicht wieder auf Graser ;D


----------



## Zebulon (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Anaconda1983

Schöner Bericht#6,gute Fische.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Zebulon, vielen dank...habe mir mühe gegeben ;-)

habe hier nicht viele bilder rein stellen können, da sowie so schon soviele drin sind!!

aber im album sind ein paar noch ...

und was hast du dieses jahr noch so gerissen?

gruß


----------



## pizza123 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hey ,
konnte nun auch wieder mal 3 karpfen überlisten ...
sie waren 42cm,41cm und der kleine ca 30 cm denn ich natürlichwieder zurückgesetzt habe!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So konnte auch von Freitag-Sonntag ein Paar Karpfen mit meinem Vater überlisten.Nach ca 100 Blankstunden 

Unser Verein wurde zu einem Zeltlager mit 2 anderen Vereinen eingeladen.Wir waren ca 30 Leute  

Am ersten Tag bin ich mit meinem Vater erstmal um den 12Ha Baggersee rumgelaufen um uns ein ruhiges Platz zu suchen.




Wir haben uns für ein Schilfgürtel in einer Bucht entschieden.









Nach dem Aufbau sind wir erstmal essen gegangen (es gabs Pizza:g) kaum wollte ich den ersten Biss in die Pizza machen kam auch schon der erste pipser, Nagut dachte ich schau ich mal was dran ist nach 50m die ich gerannt bin kam nochmal 3 pipser. Kaum auf unserem Plazt gewessen war es ruhig doch ich sah das der Swinger unten lag(es war ein Fallbiss) und schlug an bzw nahm die Rute hoch.Nach ca 10min war der erste fisch dieses Jahres auf der Matte. Der Kollege hatte 11pfd







Um ca 19uhr kam der zweite Biss: wieder ein kleiner Schuppi  den aber mein Vater drillen dürfte und sowie sein erster karpfen dieses Jahres.





Um 20 Uhr war ein Monster dran  es war ein Giebel mit 45 cm und 1.930 gramm.




Die Nacht war ruhig und am nächsten Morgen um ca 6Uhr war wieder ein run.
Ich stand auf und mein Vater drillte seinen  14 Pfd Schuppi 








Beim Frühstücken waren wieder 2 BIsse,beide konnte ich nicht an landziehen, Einer war ein fallbiss und der andere flüchtete in einem Bieberdamm, so das ich meine Montage samt fisch abgerißen habe.


Am Vormittag konnten wir noch paar Schuppis überlisten 

und um ca 14 Uhr einen Fetten Spiegler der 8pfd schwer war und ca 40-50cm lang war 


Am Abend war es soweit, Nach einem Fullrun war wieder einer dran doch er hing wieder ,als erstes dachte ich er wäre wieder im Bieberdamm doch er hing am schilf und ich pumpte ihn durch den ganzen schilf,als ich ihn sah dachte ich es wäre ein graßer doch es war ein Wildkarpfen mit 11pfd 






Am letzten tag  konnten wir nur 2 Karpfen erwischen mit 11pfd und 4pfd.






Und ein Spiegler mit 5pfd auf 20mm pellets 




Insgesammt hatten wir 11 Fische und alle bissen auf Hartmais der mit einem kunstmais aufgepoppt war.


Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## K.K.1978 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> So konnte auch von Freitag-Sonntag ein Paar Karpfen mit meinem Vater überlisten.Nach ca 100 Blankstunden
> 
> "doch es war ein Wildkarpfen mit 11pfd"
> 
> ...



Hi CarpHunter,

schöne Fische, schöne Angelstunden! Petrie Heil!!

Doch den Wildkarpfen nehme ich Dir nicht ab, dass ist garantiert keiner. 

Und die letzten beiden Absätze verstehe ich nicht. |supergri#h

Grüße


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich brauche einen größeren kescher  

15kg hatte der bursche, gebissen auf ein 18mm red spice fisch boilie von successful baits.


----------



## colognecarp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

25,5 kg :g


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wahnsinn fische *_*

Petri euch allen


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*








heute nochmal einen mit 6kg.

zwar kein riese aber ich finde ein schöner fisch.


----------



## marv95 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@colognecarp: Was ne maschiene!!!!  

32 pfünder während ner kurzsession


----------



## Reiti no.1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heute für eine Stunde am Wasser.

Hatter erst einen Fehlbiss auf Pellet weil ich ohne Selbsthakmontage gefischt habe, bei dem 2 Biss hing dann aber einer:


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



marv95 schrieb:


> @colognecarp: Was ne maschiene!!!!
> 
> Die Maschiene ist auch in der nächsten Chm zu bewundern


----------



## carpboar (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey leute dickes Petri zu Euren tollen Fängen
Sagt mal ist es nur bei uns so oder laufen die Karpfen bis jetzt dieses Jahr extrem Bescheiden?? Wir bekommen ausser Brachsen nix an den Haken und das seit 4 Wochen!!! Sind die nocham Laichen?? Versteh die Welt nicht mehr.
Achso komme aus Südbaden
Grüsse


----------



## marv95 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

whoop whoop, fishing after school


----------



## karpfen_ (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



carpboar schrieb:


> Hey leute dickes Petri zu Euren tollen Fängen
> Sagt mal ist es nur bei uns so oder laufen die Karpfen bis jetzt dieses Jahr extrem Bescheiden?? Wir bekommen ausser Brachsen nix an den Haken und das seit 4 Wochen!!! Sind die nocham Laichen?? Versteh die Welt nicht mehr.
> Achso komme aus Südbaden
> Grüsse


Also bei uns am See fängt man zurzeit fast keine Karpfen.Egal wie viele Ruten,wie viel man füttert.Egal wo.Egal ob mit Boilies,Hartmais,Dosenmais,Tigernüsse.Hilft alles nichts.Ist ein kleiner See in Bayern. #c


----------



## fam0815 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri den fängern
bei uns (NRW) läuft auch nix auf karpfen, selbst köderfische sind schlecht zu fangen,keine ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## xAzraelx (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns ist auch tote Hose.Versuche es auch schon seid 5-6 Wochen.Selbst mit vorher anfüttern keinen Biss.....


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns auch an meinem Hauptgewässer 0 bisse troz anfüttern und tage lange ansitze


----------



## colognecarp (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich weis nicht was ihr habt, bei mir läufts super !!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

bis ich probleme mit der bandscheibe hatte ,liefs bei mir im fluss see auch gut


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

wer weis wie es zur zeit karpfenmässig am neckar und rhein läuft???
lg :vik:


----------



## baschti84 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## acidbrain (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

...mit mein Sohn ´ne Session gemacht - 1 Woche vorgefüttert & denne angesessen. War super & hat Fun gemacht! Hier einer von vielen, die alle wieder schwimmen... :q


----------



## bream (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

wieso beschwert ihr euch drüber, dass ihr keine karpfen fangt? 
habt ihr schonmal was von der LAICHZEIT gehört?
die sind nur durch das scheiß wetter gestört worden, weil die wassertemperatur enorm gefallen ist. deshalb zieht sich das ganze in die länge und die karpfen fressen nichts. in 2-3-4 wochen hat sich das ganze hoffentlich wieder beruhigt


----------



## MMK308 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nachm Laichen richtig power die kleinen... kanns immer noch nicht glauben das ich für nen 2 Kilo Schuppi 10 Minuten gebraucht hab....  :vik:


----------



## Martin1987 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So dann will ich auch mal .
Also dieses Jahr hab ich bisher nur 2 schuppis zum Landgang überreden können.
Der 1 war 68cm und 4,53Kilo schwer und der 2 heute war 58cm und 3,48kilo. Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht, denoch freue ich mich über die fänge. Köder war ganz normaler Mais .

Lg#6


----------



## makki (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,
ich war auch mal wieder für ne Shortsession draußen. Fangen konnte ich (nur) einen kleinen Spiegler von 5 Pfund, aber Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. Und es kam mal wieder wie so oft:
Stiefel sind im Wagen, Kescher schon zusammengebaut und Sounderbox bereits aus: RUN!!!  Herrlich
lg,
makki:vik:


----------



## carpking40 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war grad 2nächte an der elbe, kein karpfen... 12 brassen,
morgen gehts wieder los!


----------



## Allround (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so auch wir waren am wochenende mal wieder unterwegs, leider nen schlechten tag erwischt... 2 karpfen haben wir leider im kraut verloren,  2 haben wir rausbekommen, und zwischendurch noch 3 kleine hechte mit der fliegenrute |rolleyes... also nen bissl was ging 

17pfund und nich grad ne schönheit #c



31 pfund und makellos.



und hier mal der "größte" hecht



Gruß Marcel


----------



## karpfen_ (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War gestern mit nem Kumpel 2 Stunden am See.
Konnten eine Brasse mit ca.50cm fangen und einen Spiegler mit 57cm und geschätzten 4kg. Der Spiegler lieferte für sein Gewicht einen verhältnismäßig harten Drill. Keine Fotos, da der Karpfen wieder schonend zurückgesetzt wurde und die Brasse bereits im Wasser abgehakt wurde|supergri.


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Allround schrieb:


> 17pfund und nich grad ne schönheit #c
> Anhang anzeigen 185210
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man gut das die weibliche Person mehr als 17 Pfund wiegt,sonst gäbe dat evtl.määäcker


----------



## DerMayor (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Allround schrieb:


> so auch wir waren am wochenende mal wieder unterwegs, leider nen schlechten tag erwischt... 2 karpfen haben wir leider im kraut verloren,  2 haben wir rausbekommen, und zwischendurch noch 3 kleine hechte mit der fliegenrute |rolleyes... also nen bissl was ging
> 
> 17pfund und nich grad ne schönheit #c
> Anhang anzeigen 185210
> ...



Genau das er anders aussieht macht den Fisch wieder total sympathisch #6


----------



## carpking40 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

komm grad wieder von der elbe, konnte den ersten Elb 20+fisch landen, morgen gehts für 4 nächte wieder raus.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so war wieder mal am fluss,gefangen hab ich 6 fische .

dieses mal waren sie sehr klein,erfolgsköder waren wieder einmal balkan von zadobaits.


ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen boilies ,gesehn gerochen wie den balkan.
 stinkt wie sau nach knoblauch u.v.m ,einmal die tütte auf und der angel platzt duftet .

der boilie wäscht sich aus ,stinkt auch noch nach 12 stunden immer noch,für den fluss ein top köder.

hab nur von einem ein bild gemacht








fluss kämpfer 1a , glaube dieses jahr gehts fast nicht mehr an see  der fluss hast mir die letzten 4 sitzungen angetahn.


ohne den geht nix 1km fussmarsch


----------



## pfefferladen (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Ronny 

Ich werd den Balkan heute Nacht anbieten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hab mir den dip gekauft , vor 3 tagen in der garage aufgemacht die stinkt heute noch 

fang was


----------



## pfefferladen (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hab mir den dip gekauft , vor 3 tagen in der garage aufgemacht die stinkt heute noch
> 
> fang was



Ich musste meine einschweißen....die Teile habe das ganze Haus ausgeräuchert :q

Bei dem Wetter wird es ordentlich knallen


----------



## DaChacka (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

carphunter2401 is doch egal ob sie klein sind hauptsache Fische und noch dazu um Fluß!!!!


----------



## karpfen_ (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier noch ein Graskarpfen,den mein Kumpel schon letztes Jahr gefangen hat.
Länge: 120cm
Gewicht: 26,47 kg


----------



## spacecarp (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Soo nach längerer Boardpause kann ich mich mit dem ersten 20+ Kg Fisch aufwarten ;> Fotos konnte ich leider nur mit einem alten Handy machen  aber bei diesem Fisch... ;D


----------



## AnglersOl (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war keiner am sturm we drausen???,ich wollte konnte aber nicht zwecks ner hochzeit


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Doch ich war am Wochende von freitag auf Sonntag draußen, jedoch hab ich nur einen Schuppi mit 9pfd fangen können der um 7:30 morgens gebissen hat, mein erster karpfen dieses jahres an meinem Hausgewässer,dieses jahr läuft echt schlecht mit den Fischen , ich glaube das die bei uns noch leichen , da die Karpfen im flachwasser sind wo es ca nur bis zu max 50-1m tief ist und dort gehts wie im whirpool zu, und an der Oberfläche genau so, da schwimmen richtig großé Torpedos vorbei , an meinem Futterplatz sind auch viele gepsrungen und allgemein im ganzen see gings zu wie im whirlpool 

Der Schuppi hatte ne Kraft, da dachte ich am anfang der wäre um die 20pfd


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

heute hatte dieser halbstarke auf eine 18er rsf murmel hunger.


----------



## tarpoon (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo boardies, 
nach fast einjähriger prüfungsbedingter board- und angelpause war ich dieses we das erste mal wieder am wasser. schei.e war das gut  gefangen hab ich auch...die bilder hab ich in mein album geladen.


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hallo boardies,
> nach fast einjähriger prüfungsbedingter board- und angelpause war ich dieses we das erste mal wieder am wasser. schei.e war das gut  gefangen hab ich auch...die bilder hab ich in mein album geladen.



Hey Heiko! Schön das du wieder "aktiv" wirst. Und schöne Fische noch dazu#6.
War eben ein paar std. unterwegs und hab auch mal einen gefangen + Beifang|bigeyes.

(Heiko das erinnerte mich stark an dich: "Au, ein schööööner Aal!" :m)

lg Marcus


----------



## tarpoon (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hey marcus, ein aal auf boilie? respekt ich war zwei nächte und hatte eine schleie, eine rotfeder und natürlich die quotenbrasse als beifang. einen aal hatte ich noch nie...aber ihr fangt ja auch meterhechte auf kleine gelbe poppies


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petry euch allen 

früher wo ich noch jung war ,konnten wir auf  erdbeer boilies öffters mal  aale fangen.

denke wen  boilies vor ihren höllen/verstecken sind werden diese verspeist.


beim rein hollen,konnte ich bis jetzt 6 hechte fangen.

ein bekannter von mir,war mit dem boot drausen.
kurzt darauf hatte er nen bis also ran an die rute anhieb.

nach dem drill ,lag ein hecht von nem meter vor uns.
der hecht biss auf einen pellet,hatte ich auch noch nie gesehn.


ich hoffe das ich endlich wieder mal ans wasser kann,seit 3 wochen war ich nicht mehr am wasser.


aber die gesundheit geht vor,langsam wirds aber wieder besser.


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.

lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

des wird nimmer besser :-(,bleibt ein leben lang hoffe nur das es irgend wan ohne tableten geht.

der rücken ist im arsch,konnte die letzten jahre teilweise nachts beim fischen nicht mehr pennen.


bandscheiben op mit 22,jetzt ist artrohse festgestellt worden.


aber da muss man durch,jetzt kommt erstmal ne neue liege ins haus.


reha,krankengemnastick,danach rückenschule u.s.w.  naja irgend wie hab ich ne seuche mit pech :vik:


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gute besserung 



war gestern wieder und hab ne 60-70ger Barbe gefangen und heute war ich auch, und dann kam ein Biss so dass die Rute fast im Wasser war  , hab halt gefeedert und dann gings ab der Karpfen schwom richtig flachwasser wo es haufenweise hindernisse gibt und die 0,30mm schnur hats nicht verkraftet 
Der Karpfen war um die 20-30pfd hab ihn gesehen


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tach Leute,

war jetzt 2 Nächte am Vereinsgewässer und konnte auch einige Karpfen überlisten.#6

Gefangen hab ich alle auf nen Schneemann aus nem 24er Leber Boilie von SB und darüber nen Fluo Pop-Up 

Beim einen Bild is der Finger blöderweise auf meinen Kopf,hat mein Bruder nicht mitgekriegt beim Foto machen :c

Petri an alle


----------



## Vanessa.S (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## pokerface (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Top Fish Vanessa 

Hoffentlich kommt bei mir morgen mal der 1. :/
angefüttert ist


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri, schöne fische!
ich konnte heute nacht bei andauerndem starkregen und einem sturzbach durchs zelt 3 fische fangen. 16-22 pfund. immerhin! ich war einfach total geil drauf nach nem 3/4 jahr fast ohne angelei.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöner karpfen ,sollte mehr mädels geben  wo das angeln betreiben


----------



## soadillusion (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern Abend...besser gesagt in der Nacht. Der 60 cm Spiegler biss auf einen Krebs, unglaublich wie Karpfen kämpfen können.


----------



## der.oli (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

moin zusammen,
habe heut morgen meinen ersten karpfen auf eine selbstharkmontage gefangen #6
gebissen hat er auf einen muschel pellet mit popup..größe 73cm und 9.010kg.

foto ist nich so dolle, musste ich schnell mit selbstauslöser machen weil ich alleine war.
für den ersten ansitz mit boilies und pellets, kein schlechter start find ich..gruß


----------



## AnglersOl (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nicht schlecht! Schön dunkel ist er... (wenns nicht am Foto liegt:q)


----------



## der.oli (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ja das liegt am bild..blitz war noch aus und ein zweites drittes bild wollt ich nichmehr machen..


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nabend zusammen,

hier mal zwei fische der letzten touren. insgesamt fanden bei drei sessions zehn karpfen den weg in den kescher, drei weitere gingen mir leider im drill verloren.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöne carps  torres ,und all die anderen


für mich gings endlich wieder an fluss,war jetzt 3 wochen nimmer am wasser(gesundheitlich).


leider komm ich nicht an die grossen karpfen,erfolgsköder  war wieder einmal zadobaits der stinker balkan.


fischmehl murmeln,pellets, laufen nicht,nur die  balkan die stinken den ganzen angelplatzt voll 







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## BLADER II (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöne Strecke, Petri#6


----------



## Gxxmxn (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hiermit fange ich immer sehr sehr gut


----------



## barschkönig (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich konnte endlich mal nen neuen PB fangen. |supergri Nach unzähligen Fischen unter 20 pf hat es endlich mal geklappt mit nem schönen Karpfen.
26 pf bei 82 cm.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2959/uio3jnvc_jpg.htm


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So,ich war jetzt mal 3 Nächte draußen mit paar Kumpels.

Hier mal die Bilder meiner "besten" Fische.

Die Graser sind zwar nicht die allergrößten und der Spiegler erst recht nicht,aber naja immerhin #6

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Endlich mal wieder nach sehr viel Stress die erste Sitzung an einem neuen Gewässer und direkt schöne Fische...












Ich kanns also doch noch.:vik:


----------



## marcus7 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich kanns also doch noch.:vik:




Hey, Petri!

Hat denn mal wer was anderes behauptet?

lg


----------



## bsb carp (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Man das sieht gut aus! Das Rezept hätt ich gerne!


----------



## boerenkamp (1. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein 2. Fisch aber leider in der Nacht noch 4 verloren.
Hab meine neue persönliche Geheimwaffe gefunden


----------



## Carp-MV (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
nach vielen Ansitzen und verschiedenen Methoden hat es nun auch endlich mal wieder nach langer Zeit geklappt mit meinen Zielfisch. 

Diesmal dachte ich mir gehste mal nicht mit Boilie und den ganzen Gerümpel los und versuchst es mal mit ganz einfacher Telerute, Laufpose und Frolic (mit Huhn Geschmack) am Haar bewaffnet ans Wasser. 

Nach 2 Stunden (ca 23.30Uhr) und etlichen spielereien am Köder zog dann endlich der erste Spiegler mit dem Köder davon. Ein heftiger Anschlag und der hat auch gesessen. Der Adrenalinspiegel ging mächtig in die höhe und nach einen 10 minütigen Drill und ordentlichen heftigen Fluchten kam dann dieser nette Bursche zum vorschein. Perfekt an der Unterlippe gehakt. Gut kein Riese aber man freut sich auch über ein 55er Spiegler. Zumindest ist es bei mir so....^^





20min später folgte dann noch ein zweiter Spiegler der für seine 46cm auch einen ordentlichen Kampf hingelegt hat. Zufrieden ging es dann Heim! 





Gruß euer Carp-MV


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den beiden Karpfen. Aber eine Frage muss ich stellen: Wieso braucht man für solch einen "kleinen" (auch kleine Fische sind Fische, die man mit Erfolg beangelt hat, zählen also auch) Karpfen 10 Minuten zum drillen? Mit verlaub, aber für meinen 29 Pfünder brauchte ich nicht einmal 5 Minuten und das ohne ihn heranzureissen wie sonst was.

Du solltest dir mehr als gründlich überlegen passenderes Gerät zu wählen um den Drill nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen. Wenn du den Fisch essen willst, dann übersäuert dir das Fleisch, wenn du ihn wieder schwimmen lassen willst, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er von einem solch langen Drill nicht zu erschöpft ist und vielleicht doch umkippt.

Nichts desto trotz schöne Fische

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## Carp-MV (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Passendes Gerät wird immer verwendet keine Sorge. ;-)
Das hat sich deshalb etwas in die Länge gezogen weil er mehr gekämpft hat als ich das gewohnt bin von dieser Größe und er dann auch noch ins Schilf geflüchtet ist. Hat ne weile gedauert bis er wieder raus wollte. Der zweite war auch schon nach ca 2min im Kescher. Es läuft eben manchmal anders als man denkt und glaube mir ich will keinen elenden langen Drill. Ich versuche jeden Fisch schnellstens an Land zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dann ist ja alles gut. Ich habe nur auch schon erlebt, wie Angler bei verhältnismäßig kleinen Karpfen den Drill unnötig in die länge zogen.

Nichts für ungut und sorry für die Anschuldigung ;-)


----------



## Carp-MV (2. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



> Dann ist ja alles gut. Ich habe nur auch schon erlebt, wie Angler bei verhältnismäßig kleinen Karpfen den Drill unnötig in die länge zogen.
> 
> Nichts für ungut und sorry für die Anschuldigung ;-)



Kein Problem! ;-) Ich seh das genauso wie du und halte solche Aktionen für bescheuert. Ich hab sogar schon einmal erlebt da war ich aber noch ein Kind, das ein Angler einen Karpfen immer wieder reingesetzt hat mit einen Drilling befestigt oder sowas um den zu Drillen bis der Fisch sich vor Erschöpfung nicht mehr bewegte. Leider war ich damals zu klein um zu verstehen was dieser Mensch dort machte aber man siehe das es schon dumme Leute gibt....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so war auch mal wieder am wasser gefangen hab ich 2 schleien,20 brassen.

ein fischen mit boilies war fast nicht machbar,nach ca 4-8 stunden war ein 30iger weg von den krebsen.




hier ein paar bilder







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hast du dir keine Krebs-Pfanne gemacht?|supergri

Ich hätte nichts einzuwenden gegen so einen Krebs-Bestand


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

marcus7 @ die flasche war meine falle 


die krebse sind ca vor 10 jahren aus frankreich eingesetzt worden,leider wusten sie nicht das es der amrikanische sind.


die teile  explodieren von jetzt auf nacher,wen du welche brauchst kann ich dir welche schicken


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

die krebse sind echt oberlecker!!:k in wasser gekocht und mit knobidipp.... dazu brauchste nichtmal brot! :q ich hab mal ein wochenende an einem gewässer mit einem solchen bestand gefischt. meine finger waren knallrot vom krebspulen :q
wir haben (zum glück) keine im gewässer da sie schon sehr lästig sind und unglaublich viel zerstören. daher bitte keine krebse irgendwo einfach aussetzen!


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> marcus7 @ die flasche war meine falle




Das beruhigt mich ungemein #6, Du teilst also meinen Geschmack|supergri.

Danke fürs Angebot, ich liebe die Biester, aber die werden bestimmt schlecht aufm Weg.
Fange mir hier auch ab und an welche, allerdings in einem Bach.
Diese Sorte auf deinen Bilder kenne ich nicht, vermutlich galizischer Sumpfkrebs?

Wir haben hier Signalkrebs (noch größer und viel Fleisch dran) und in den Seen Kamberkrebse, allerdings nicht so  viele wie bei euch.

lg Marcus


----------



## Allround (5. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hey hey...

so ich war auch mal wieder mit meiner freundin beim kapfen fischen...war eine sehr schlaflose nacht, haben insgesammt 7 karpfen gefangen mit nem gesamt gewicht von über 60 kilo |rolleyes... und leider haben wir auch noch etliche fische verloren!!!

hier mal die bilder von den größten

21 Pfund



32 Pfund



31,5 Pfund



21,5 Pfund



nich groß aber er wird mal nen schöner!:m




lg marcel


----------



## Carp-MV (5. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heute wieder mal spontan für einen dreistündigen Ansitz am Wasser...

Wie immer in letzter Zeit auf Laufpose und Vorfach mit Haar und als Köder Frolic. Ergebnis war einer schöner kleiner Spiegler von 61cm und 4.6kg der mir fast die Rute ins Wasser gezogen hat trotz Freilauf. Hab sie mir während ich auf den Arsch flog noch geschnappt und beim Fall auf den Po den Anschlag durchgeführt...|supergri

Achja deswegen Grinse ich diesmal auch nicht weil mir der Popo schmerzte...^^


----------



## Carp-MV (7. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallöchen,

ich war mit Frau und Kumpel wieder mal in der Nacht vom 6.8 zum 7.8.2012 unterwegs für 8 Stunden und konnten 3 Spiegler an Land ziehen und 2 sind uns im Drill leider ausgeschlitzt wovon einer ein ordentliches Gewicht zu haben schien.

Ausrüstung war wie immer eine 3.00m - 70gr Telerute mit einer Laufposen Montage und als Köder Frolic.

*Nummer 1*









*Nummer 2*




Diesen musste ich leider mitnehmen da er den Haken komplett verschluckt hatte und stark blutete. 

*Nummer 3*


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute früh um 00.30Uhr ging uns bei einen kurzen 2 stündigen Ansitz noch ein kleiner Spiegler ins Netz.....


----------



## Besorger (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein erster  nachts aufstehen ist nicht so meins wie man sieht


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Siehst doch ziemlich Frisch aus.^^ Schicker Fisch!


----------



## marcus7 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri, euch Nachteulen!#6


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey Besorger,
Hast dein Schuppi auch gewogen? Würde mich mal Interessieren was der Wog...:vik:


----------



## Besorger (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ne gewogen haben wir ihn nicht 12pfund rum


----------



## CaSp3r (9. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war auch in der Nacht von 7auf 8 erfolgreich...konnte insgesamt 7 Fische fangen...
Gewicht ist unbekannt,habe sie nicht gewogen!


----------



## Tiiimou (9. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2977/ohylsenp_jpg.htm




36 Pfund Graser


----------



## GuntherS (9. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil, schöner Graser. Die machen so richtig Dampf!


----------



## BLADER II (10. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schönes Tier:k, Petri


----------



## der.oli (11. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

heyho,
nach drei nächten ohne erfolg und stellenwechsel konnte ich heut nacht zwei spiegler überlisten,
angel erst ein paar wochen auf karpfen, deswegen meckert nicht weil ich keine abharkmatte hatte, wurde aber heut gekauft 
gefangen auf popup montage mit muschelboilie und festblei mit nem big boy pellet.
gewässer war ein kleiner fluss..

1) 24pfund
2) 18,5pfund


----------



## Jens08/15 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den beiden Karpfen!:m


----------



## Benny1982 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,

kurz und knapp waren eine Woche am See und konnten tolle Fische fangen 

Hier nur mein Graser mit 52Pfund.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

*sabber*  - ausgesprochen hübsche Tierchen . herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Mike85 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein paar Bilder von diesem Wochenende...


----------



## Ollume (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!
Aber alles andere als schöne fische!


----------



## Mike85 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Petri!
> Aber alles andere als schöne fische!



Da spricht der pure Neid....


----------



## Roestertaube (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der 52 Pfd. ist ja mal ne Granate, wie lang war der bei dem Gewicht? Echt geiler Fisch


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Petri!
> Aber alles andere als schöne fische!



ein wenig neidisch ?
sind schon fische.
dickes petri


----------



## spike999 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Petri!
> Aber alles andere als schöne fische!



was ist denn für dich ein schöner fisch?ich finde jeden fisch schön...
alles tolle fische...petri heil...

diese beiden gab es bei nem kurzansitz am wochenende...


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin.

Hier  mal mein letzter  von Freitag.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Ollume (14. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Vor allem graser sind für mich die Ratten des Wassers!!!


----------



## waterwild (15. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Weil die Zander nicht so wollen, hab ich mich entschlossen bei den Karpfen einzusteigen.






Freu mich über jeden und der war mit guten 7.5Kilo im besseren Mittelfeld für mich.
Mir gefällt v.a. die Rückenflosse #6

Vereinsgewässen/normaler Besatz und Altlasten


----------



## Lil Torres (16. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Vor allem graser sind für mich die Ratten des Wassers!!!



sers,

warum??


----------



## Ollume (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Graser sind meiner Meinung nach optisch absolut kein highligt und außerdem fressen die doch eh nur den ganzen Müll,der im Wasser schwimmt:/ ähnlich wie Ems wels unter Don Raubfischen.

Und über so Kommentare wie "jeder fisch ist schön" kann ich nur lachen!so ein quatsch!das schreiben die Leute hier doch nur,weil viele andere es hören wollen!es gilt jeden fisch zu respektieren,aber ihn schön zu finden?!?!?naja...

Oder findet ihr,dass störe,graser,welse,... Schöne fische sind?so ein Blödsinn!


----------



## Mac69 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> außerdem fressen die doch eh nur den ganzen Müll,der im Wasser schwimmt:/ ähnlich wie Ems wels unter Don Raubfischen.
> 
> Sorry das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn ;-)#q
> 
> ...


 
Liegt im Auge des Betrachters


Über manches nur die Birne schüttel kann

Mac


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Oder findet ihr,dass störe,graser,welse,... Schöne fische sind?so ein Blödsinn!





Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und ist individuell!

*Gute Umgangsformen aber nicht! Die setzen wir hier voraus!
Also mäßige dich bitte!*

@all
Kommt zurück zum Thema und lasst euch nicht aufziehen!
|wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ollume schrieb:


> Graser sind meiner Meinung nach optisch absolut kein highligt und außerdem fressen die doch eh nur den ganzen Müll,der im Wasser schwimmt:/ ähnlich wie Ems wels unter Don Raubfischen.
> 
> Und über so Kommentare wie "jeder fisch ist schön" kann ich nur lachen!so ein quatsch!das schreiben die Leute hier doch nur,weil viele andere es hören wollen!es gilt jeden fisch zu respektieren,aber ihn schön zu finden?!?!?naja...
> 
> Oder findet ihr,dass störe,graser,welse,... Schöne fische sind?so ein Blödsinn!



ja, ich finde welse, graser und störe schön, mal gut das deine meinung nicht die von uns allen ist.#q#q#q
wenn jemand diese fische schön findet ist das also blödsinn.... so so, ich weiss auf alle fälle WAS blödsinn ist.... aber ich sage dazu mal liebr nichts.


----------



## Ollume (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

"Kopfschüttel,zwinker,zwinker..."


----------



## K.K.1978 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin!

Habe am Wochenende leider nichts gefangen.

Aber ich finde Spinnen schön! 

Grüße


----------



## makki (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,
ich würde so gerne mal nen Graser fangen, aber bis jetzt hats noch nicht geklappt.
Ich war von Sonntag Nacht bis heute Nachmittag draussen und es war undendlich heiß!!! Die Karpfen wollten mal wieder nicht, dafür konnte ich 5 schöne Brassen von 4 bis 8 Pfund fangen. Hab mich voll gefreut.:m
lg,
makki


----------



## makki (28. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Irgendwie Beißflaute zurzeit, oder sind alle fleißig am lernen/arbeiten? :c


----------



## Reiti no.1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute bei einem kurz Ansitz gefangen.
Hab alles so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Telerute,Freiluafrole,Bankstick,Pellets


----------



## boerenkamp (29. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Heute bei einem kurz Ansitz gefangen.
> Hab alles so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Telerute,Freiluafrole,Bankstick,Pellets



Was hat der den für ne Delle?


----------



## boerenkamp (29. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein neuer PB


----------



## Reiti no.1 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Heute bei einem kurz Ansitz gefangen.
> Hab alles so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Telerute,Freiluafrole,Bankstick,Pellets



Hab ich mich auch gefragt, habe leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Brucky86 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Heute bei einem kurz Ansitz gefangen.
> Hab alles so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Telerute,Freiluafrole,Bankstick,Pellets


 

Petri Heil nach Ingolstadt ;-)!

an welchem Gewässer hast den gefangen?

gruß


----------



## Reiti no.1 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> Petri Heil nach Ingolstadt ;-)!
> 
> an welchem Gewässer hast den gefangen?
> 
> gruß



Danke, der Karpfen ist aus einem Weiher aus Pföring


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*







7kg, vor wenigen minuten auf eine 16er red spice fish murmel verhaftet.


damit weiterhin jeden karpfen bis jetzt auf die teile gefangen 





es hat nochmal geklingelt  






den selben karpfen hab ich im juni schon mal gefangen


----------



## kohlibri (30. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich weiß, es passt nicht ganz zur Topic, aber ich muss mal auf folgenden Sachverhalt aufmerksam machen. 

Zurzeit treiben sich in der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte so ein paar Kaputte rum, die unser ganzes Hobby in Verruf bringen.

Sie verstümmeln die Fische nach dem Fang, indem sie ihnen einen Teil der Schwanzflosse abschneiden und dann zurücksetzen. 

Haltet bitte Ausschau nach diesen Idioten und ruft die Fischereiaufsicht oder gleich die Polizei.

Das ganze wird auch ausführlich auf nordkurier.de geschildert.

Solchen Typen gehören die Pfoten abgehackt!





http://www.nordkurier.de/cmlink/nor...erstummelte-karpfen-entsetzen-angler-1.477455


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

kohlibri@  du weist ja wo sie fischen, auf die lauer legen festhalten polizei rufen


----------



## Reiti no.1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ansitz über Nacht, konnte 7 Fische haken, habe aber nur 4 Fotos,
einen konnte ich nicht fotografieren lassen, weil die anderen geschlafen haben, 2 sind im Drill ausgeschlitzt. Von ca.1 uhr bis 4uhr habe ich die angeln aus dem Wasser um schlafen zu können


----------



## carpfisherbasti (2. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,
gestern war ich mit einem Kumpel an einem mittleren Fließ auf Karpfen. 
Ich hatte eine Rute mit Zimtmais und einem großen Futterkorb draußen (hab nur ca. 10m rausgeworfen) und die andere mit Buttervanille Mais! 

Ich hatte als Bissanzeiger eine Aalglocke, ich sitze genau neben den Ruten und habe meine Pieper mal Zuhause gelassen|rolleyes
Ich habe genau an einer Schleuse gefischt, weil es doch warm war und ich wusste das die Karpfen jetzt eher an sauerstoffreichen Stellen stehen. 
Bis in die Mitte ragte ein großes Krautfeld, an dem angelte ich...so ca. einen halben Meter davor geschmissen^^

Ich wollte grade die andere Rute bestücken als ich ein kurzes "Bimmeln" hörte, ich drehte mich um und sah das die Rute schräg im Ständer stand und die Schnur unaufhörlich von der Rolle lief|bla:      
Ich war so aufgeregt (ich hatte noch nie so einen Biss)!!!!
Ich nahm die Rute aus dem Ständer und er nahm immer noch Schnur, ich machte eine Kurbel Umdrehung und schon war der Freilauf zu,...
Der Karpfen zog sofort los und die Bremse lief, er versuchte in die Pfeiler auf der anderen Seite zu ziehen doch ich schaffte es ihn dort weg zu dirigieren|rolleyes

Ich umklammerte die Rute,...nach ca. 6 min hatte ich ihn am Ufer (es war ein hammer Drill, denn ich habe nur 2 Teleruten (3, 30 glaube ich, die sehr weich sind)! Er kam kurz an die Oberfläche und kam dabei in meine Richtung, ich nutze diesen Moment und zog ihn über meinen Kescher...dann hob ich ihn an und stieß einen Freude Schrei aus!
Mir war in diesen Moment alles egal...

Ich weiß das ich vllt. übertreibe denn er war "nur" 50cm aber für mich ist das groß (bis jetzt mein PB im Fluss|rolleyes)
Es war einfach nur geil!!!!!! Ich habe ihn zum essen mitgenommen, ich weiß das das nicht gut ist aber ich habe ihn mit großen Respekt getötet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Angelplatz und dem Fisch:


----------



## spacecarp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Warum soll es nicht gut sein einen Fisch mit zum Essen nach hause zu nehmen? ist ja nicht so dass du ihn nicht verwerten würdest. Schlecht wäre es, wenn du ihn nur wegen dieser unsinnigen Verordnung mitnehmen und dann in die Tonne schmeißen würdest!!!

Ich weiß, dass einige Karpfenangler das anders sehen, von meiner Seite aus gibts nur nen "Guten Appetit"

Weiß nicht mehr wer die Signatur hat, find die aber ganz nett

"Catch & genieß" :m


----------



## boerenkamp (2. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Endlich die 20 Pfund Marke geknackt


----------



## spacecarp (3. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, ist echt mal ein makelloser Traumfisch.


----------



## hecht98 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

34 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen aus einem Vereinsgewässer vom ASV Braunschweig auf einen Proline Furious 5 Boilie, neuer PB :m


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heut nacht mit nem Freund an der Wörnitz.
Der erhofft 20-30 Pfünder blieb leider aus 
Dafür nen makellosen 65er Spiegler gefangen 
Vergesst Weiherangeln ! Die Karpfen sin Waschlappen |supergri
Wie schauts eig mit nem Schneemann aus , der aus zwei boiliesorten besteht ?! kann man sowas fischen oder iritiiert das die Fische evtl. n bisschen ??


----------



## hecht98 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

natürlich kann man mit sowas fischen. grundköder + pop up und dann haste dein snowman


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Is mir schon klar  wer hängt denn schon z.B. Coco Banana und Tuna&Spice(pop up) an ein Haar ??


----------



## Brucky86 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Servus,
habs gestern endlich mal wieder nach gut 2 Monaten geschafft zum Karpfenfischen zu gehn! Hab einen Tag angefüttert und hab 2 Karpfen überlisten können, einen mit 10pf und der andere mit 17pf!

Dafür hat mein Spezl ein schönes Wasserschwein mit 32pf überlisten können 

Bilder folgen sofern ich sie in naher Zukunft vom Freund bekomme ;-)!

gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

CarpCrakc@    mit so künstlichen baits fisch ich nicht .

 fische viel fisch-spice ,dazu ein proline pop up ananas ist ne bank.

in meinem fisch mix ist fisch,spice,sweetner,fruchtmehl,  was daran ist da komisch??


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Weiß nich  ich ess ja auch kein Marmeladenbrot mit Leberwurst xD
Naja  Ich sagst nicht dass es komisch sein ! 
Bist du dann der erste von dem ich das hör  
Ich fisch momentan (noch) Halibut&Crab und Tuna&Spice .
Die Karpfen scheinen es zu lieben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

im sommer fressen sie 
brot,schnecken,muscheln,früchte,krebse u.s.w

glaubst du das der karpfen nur fisch boilies friest ,der karpfen ist ein wasserschwein und friest alles was er findet.


in spanien am ebro haben sie die sch... von einer kläranlage gefressen.


-auf grasser fische ich mit mirabelen.

-auf köder fische hast als beifang karpfen,zieh mal deine rosarote brille ab


----------



## hecht98 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich hab auf fischig + fruchtig auch schon gefangen, den karpfen ist das egal nen red spice fish boilie + fluro coconut pop up boilie


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo,

Es steht ein Kurztripp an einem unbekanntem Gewässer an!
 		 			Wir haben den 18.30 uhr den 5.09.2012.und ich bin am zusammen packen und es geht eine nacht raus um zu fischen.
Denn am anderen Morgen muss ich, Gott sei Dank, erst gegen 19 uhr daheim sein zu einem termin! Das heißt also: ganze 24h zum fischen!

 		ich werde euch alle live auf dem laufenden halten und vom see berichten, hoffe nur mit dem wetter, das es nicht allzu schlimm sein wird!

also bis bald,

gruß anaconda !


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Es war 19 Uhr Als ich am See angekommen war, und endlich bin ich wieder am Wasser.Die knapp 30km Fahrt mit meinem Auto kamen mir vor wie eine Ewigkeit.
 Am Platz angekommen, heisst es erst mal Boot aus dem Auto ziehen und meine Ruten zusammenbauen. Als Köder kommen einmal ein Scopex+ in 18mm und ein Schneemann aus einem 18mm Natural-X mit einem Natural-X 
Dumbell als PopUp in 18mm zum Einsatz.
19.45uhr Beide Ruten sind abgelegt und jeweils mit drei ganzen und drei halben Boilies gefüttert. In Tiefen von 2 und 5,8 Meter.
22.15 uhr Auf meiner linken Rute, die mit einem Schneemann bestückt ist, kommen zwei Piepser, dann nichts mehr. 5 Minuten später ein Fallbiss, also ran an die Rute und Kontakt aufnehmen. Aber wie ich es mir schon fast gedacht habe, war es wieder mal eine riesen Brasse, die zugeschlagen hat. Also abhaken, neu auslegen und hoffen, das nicht wieder eine Brasse beißt.
22.45 Draußen ist es mittlerweile stockdunkel und ich werde mir erst mal was kochen. Heute gibt es Spiegeleier mit Speck  und einer Soße (alles aus der Tüte)

Ich melde mich spater hoffentlich mit einer Fisch Nachricht .


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

23.46uhr So, nun mach ich am PC noch bis 1 Uhr was für die Arbeit, und dann wird geschlafen, damit ich fit zum Drillen bin.

Bis jetzt ist alles ruhig, aber die nacht ist ja noch lang!

Bis später !


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

2.51uhr  Ich wache auf, und bin enttäuscht, nachdem ich auf die Uhr geschaut habe. Bisher hat noch kein Fisch gebissen, obwohl die Zeit zwischen 0:00 und 2:00 Uhr eine sehr gute Beisszeit ist. Aber mir bleibt ja noch die Zeit zwischen 6:00 und 9:00 Uhr, die mir hier schon den einen oder anderen Fisch beschert hat. Mit gutem Gefühl lege ich mich noch mal auf die Liege.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

3.58 uhr Ein einzelner Piepser auf der linken Rute. Nein, bitte nicht schon wieder eine Brasse. Nach einigen weiteren Piepsern stehe ich auf und schaue nach dem Rechten.
Der Hänger ist oben, also Rute aufnehmen und mal schauen, was kommt. Der Fisch lässt sich relativ willenlos heranziehen. Nur ein paar Kopfschläge kann ich spüren, und somit ist eigentlich klar: wieder so ein dicker Brassen. 30 Meter vorm Ufer kommt auf einmal starker Druck auf die Rute. Ok, doch kein Brassen, denke ich. Vielleicht ein kleiner Karpfen? 10 Meter vom Ufer dann der erste Sichtkontakt und siehe da, das sieht richtig gut aus. Nach einem nun folgenden, ca. 5 Minuten langen, harten Drill auf den letzten 10 Metern, kann ich ihn keschern. Ich wiege ihn, und siehe da: 29 Pfund! Top, und erste Sahne!
Rute noch mal abgelegt, denn es bleibt mir noch eine paar Stunden Zeit, bis die Sonne aufgeht!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

8.55 uhr... 
Als mein bissanzeigernachts einen Dauerton von sich gab, war auch ich recht schnell bei der Rute, um bald eine enorme Gegenwehr festzustellen. Ich dachte mir “DAS ist ein Guter” und das rasante und stetige Abziehen der Schnur von der Rolle, deren Bremse ziemlich angezogen war, bestätigte meine Aussage. Aber nach ca. 15 min Drill konnte ich den Fisch das erste mal sehen: es war ein mächtiger Schuppi, den Ich kurz darauf fachmännisch keschern konnte. Der Blick in den Kescher verschlug mir fast die Sprache. Ich holte schnell die Waage aus dem Zelt, und wiegte den Schuppi und der Zeiger blieb bei 19,68 kg stehen. Jippieee! Ich war überglücklich über diesen Fang.

Mal sehen was der Tag noch mit sich bringt 

Bis später


----------



## Reiti no.1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 8.55 uhr...
> Als mein bissanzeigernachts einen Dauerton von sich gab, war auch ich recht schnell bei der Rute, um bald eine enorme Gegenwehr festzustellen. Ich dachte mir “DAS ist ein Guter” und das rasante und stetige Abziehen der Schnur von der Rolle, deren Bremse ziemlich angezogen war, bestätigte meine Aussage. Aber nach ca. 15 min Drill konnte ich den Fisch das erste mal sehen: es war ein mächtiger Schuppi, den Ich kurz darauf fachmännisch keschern konnte. Der Blick in den Kescher verschlug mir fast die Sprache. Ich holte schnell die Waage aus dem Zelt, und wiegte den Schuppi und der Zeiger blieb bei 19,68 kg stehen. Jippieee! Ich war überglücklich über diesen Fang.
> 
> Mal sehen was der Tag noch mit sich bringt
> ...




Ich beneide dich, würde auch mal wieder gerne so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen. Hast du dir ein Zelt aufgebaut oder hast du ein großes Auto ? Schade das du keine Bilder postest


----------



## charly69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Coole Sache - Gratulier zu deinen Prachtfängen und danke für den "Live-Bericht"!


----------



## Reiti no.1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute ein 2 Stündiger Ansitz.
Der erste Karpfen ist mir leider abgerissen, das 0,28er FluroCarbon hat nicht gehalten, denn 2ten hab ich aber gelandet.
Ich war mit meiner eher kleinen Rolle 150m 0,30er schon recht gefordert, vielleicht muss mal was größeres dran. Aber in dem kleinen See 200mx200m find ich größer bissl übertrieben


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wir haben 18.22 Uhr, ich habe um genau zu sein noch ein paar minuten bis 19 Uhr...eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom Tag:

     Gegen 9.30 Uhr verzog ich mich in mein Zelt, da ich noch ein  bisschen für die Arbeit machen musste. Ich machte noch ein Tag vorher mit meinem Bruder aus, dass jeder sein Handy eingeschaltet lässt, für den Fall, dass was  beißt und ich doch Hilfe brauche. Denn bei diesem Nebel war es nicht ganz so einfach in der Nacht. So um 12 Uhr legte ich mich dann noch in mein Schlafsack, weil die Nacht nicht wirklich einfach war.

     Gerade eingenickt, kamen erst zwei einzelne Pieper, und kurz drauf ein Dauerton aus dem Funk.
      Raus aus dem Schlafsack, rein in die Stiefel, und schon endete der Dauerton... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



      Das war’s dann erstmal..... dachte ich mir!


     Als ich in der Nähe der Montage angelangt war, und wieder Spannung auf  die Schnur brachte, spürte ich nur das Kraut. Daraufhin erhöhte ich den  Druck, und die geflochtene Schnur durchschnitt das Kraut, als ich auf  einmal bemerkte, dass die Schnur nach links rüber lief, und am anderen  Ende offensichtlich doch etwas dran hängt. Schnell erhöhte ich den Druck  weiter, da ich den Fisch möglichst schnell hoch bekommen wollte, denn  unter mir war alles voller Kraut.
      Nach kurzer Zeit kam der Fisch dann auch hoch, und mich traf fast der  Schlag, als ich diese Maschine sah. Der Fisch tauchte daraufhin gleich  wieder ab, um in’s dichte Kraut zu flüchten. Jetzt hieß es: alles oder  nichts, und dem Fisch so wenig Schnur wie möglich geben. Nur hatte  dieser so viel Dampf, dass er dennoch das Kraut erreichte, und sich  dieses Mal richtig festsetzte, egal, was ich da oben machte.

      Erst hielt ich auf Spannung, dann ließ ich die Schnur ganz locker. Aber es tat sich rein gar nichts.
      So blieb mir nur noch die Möglichkeit, die Schnur in die Hand zu nehmen  und ganz langsam nach oben zu ziehen. Es funktionierte, denn auf einmal  kam da was nach oben. Jedoch spürte ich nur Kraut und keinen Fisch  mehr, die Enttäuschung war riesig. Doch auf einmal kam Bewegung in die  Sache, denn unter dem ganzen Kraut hing noch der Fisch. Also schnell  Kescher drunter und drinnen war er.
  Ich konnte mein Glück fast gar nicht fassen, denn kurz vorher war Fisch für mich schon verloren.
      Als dann das ganze Kraut aus dem Kescher, und der Haken aus dem Maul entfernt war, ließ ich einen riesen Freudenschrei los.
      Am Ufer angekommen wurde erst mal gewogen, und die Waage blieb bei unglaublichen 15,03 stehen! Der unbekannte Riese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        Ich muss gestehen, das war einer der geilsten kurz seasons in meinem Leben ohne anfüttern und Tage langes warten, brachte ich in den 24 Std. auf eine Brasse, und drei sehr schöne Karpfen mit dennen man sich sehen lassen kann!


      Alles ist wieder zusammengepackt, nur die Ruten liegen noch. Den lieben  Karpfen gebe ich noch eine Zigarettenlänge Zeit, und dann ist für heute  Schluss.

Bilder werden folgen und sind in meinm Album zu sehen, hoffe es hat euch gefallen und ich würde gern von euch mal was hören, so kurze seasons oder auch mal längere ansitze!

Viel erfolg und glück im jahr 2012 und ein dickes Petriiiiii Heil !


----------



## BLADER II (7. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tolle Story#6 

Petri zu Deiner Bestmarke


----------



## Anaconda1983 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

danke Blader... freut mich das es dir gefällt!

würde gern öffters von ein paar andere solche berichte lesen!


----------



## spacecarp (8. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Soo, hab vorgestern Abend und heut über Nacht mal meine neuen Selbergedrehten ausprobiert und siehe da, sie laufen 

vorgestern abend ein Spiegler von ca. 6-8 Kg beim Einpacken und heute Nacht 2 Schuppis zwischen 8 und 10 Kg.

Auf Fotos machen habe ich verzichtet, da ich allein am Wasser war, bei den nächsten kommen wieder welche


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So ich war heute nur 1 nacht unterwegs.

Gefangen hab ich diesen wunderschön geschuppten Spiegler,ein echter Charakterfisch,der sich in 10 jahren gerne nochmal sehen lassen kann! #6
Zwar kein Riese aber immerhin...
Größe ist in diesem Moment zwar eher zweitrangig gewesen aber der war 63cm und ca 12 Pfund.
Auf dem einen Bild sieht er durch eine unvorteilhafte Perspektive größer aus als er ist 

Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## Pumba86 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey, gestern Morgen ist mir doch tatsächlich n Koi auf den Popup gegangen  
Hab ihn nicht gewogen, tippe auf gute 10Pfund

Wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## makki (11. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So gleich gehts raus an den See. Vorgefüttert ist schon und so wies aussieht, müssen wir das C amp im Regen aufbauen, aber was macht man nicht alles für diesen einen Fisch#c. Gefischt wird ca 12 Stunden. Bei irgendwelchen Aktionen folgt der Bericht!
lg,
makki:m


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



makki schrieb:


> So gleich gehts raus an den See. Vorgefüttert ist schon und so wies aussieht, müssen wir das C amp im Regen aufbauen, aber was macht man nicht alles für diesen einen Fisch#c. Gefischt wird ca 12 Stunden. Bei irgendwelchen Aktionen folgt der Bericht!
> lg,
> makki:m




jaaa endlich mal einer,der uns live auf dem stand hält#6

dann wünsche ich dir viel glück und bin schon auf den bericht gespannt!

gruß anaconda#h


----------



## Grabiii (12. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die Tagen beim Köderfische holen gefangen.

Nicht ganz 5 Pfund aber war Weltklasse an der Matchrute


----------



## makki (12. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Naja live ist er nicht, aber relativ zeitnah 
Und ich dachte die Schule heute geht garnicht mehr zuende#q

Also, alles in allem: Ich bin zufrieden!
20:00: Alle Ruten liegen auf den Spots in Tiefen zwischen 5     
          und 7m. Zum Glück gabs kaum Regen beim Aufbauen.
20:45: Das Camp steht und ich verziehe mich auch sofort ins 
          Zelt, um noch was für die Schule zu machen.
21:20: Ich höre Fische unweit des Spots rollen, aber es   
          passiert erstmal nichts. Also gehe ich gegen 22 Uhr  
          schlafen.
23:30: Fallbiss!!! Mensch, hab ich mich erschrocken. Das 
          Ergebnis: Ein ca. 10-pfündiger, dickgefressener 
          Schuppi auf die Selfmades. Yes, nach knapp 3 
          Monaten endlich mal wieder ein Karpfen. Gewogen und 
          gemessen hab ich ihn nicht. 
Um kurz nach 5 Uhr stehen wir auf und packen unsere Sachen, Schule ist angesagt.

In ein paar Stunden gehts wieder raus: Gleicher See, gleiche Taktik, gleiche Spots. Wenn was geht melde ich mich morgen nochmal.
Die Fotos sind leider nicht so gut, das nächste mal gibts aber bestimmt bessere.
lg,
makki:m


----------



## Gxxmxn (15. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Waren auch von gestern auf heute unterwegs


----------



## m1ndgam3 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fang von heut morgen


----------



## Brythal90 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mir ging dieser 23 pfund schwere Spiegler ins Netz


----------



## EdekX (16. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wurde auch gestern um 5:30 geweckt


----------



## BLADER II (17. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri euch allen

Bei mir läuft zur Zeit gar nichts#q


----------



## zander1203 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen Fängern  


Hatte Freitag und Samstag angefüttert und bin dann Sonntagabend nach der Arbeit los an den See .
Am See angekommen (mein Vereinsgewässer) , Auto ausgepackt , meine neue Abhackmatte positioniert und Ruten aufgebaut .
Um  18:30 waren dann beide Ruten im Wasser . Noch ein paar Boilies auf  den  Platz gefüttert und dann zuerst mal in Ruhe hinsetzten und eine  rauchen  .Dannach habe ich angefangen mein Zelt aufzubauen .Plötzlich  mitten im  Aufbau des Zeltes Meldete sich mein Bissanzeiger mit einem  Dauerton .
Nach  kurzem Drill konnte ich meine neue Matte mit einem 73cm und 6,6 kg   schweren Schuppenkarpfen einweihen . Schlafen konnte ich die nacht  nicht  viel .
Um er Vorwegzunehmen , landen konnte ich 15 Karpfen , habe 3 Karpfen im Drill verloren und hatte 2 Fehlbisse .
Köder waren einmal 20mm Toffeeboilies und 20mm Scopex Boilies .
Leider war ich alleine und konnte nur Bilder von den Karpfen auf der Matte machen .
Um 8 uhr musste leider wieder einpacken wegen einkaufen usw ..




Bilder sind in meinem Blog  mit Daten : 

http://zander1203.blogspot.de/


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*







4,5 kg auf einen 18er rsf boilie den ich geteilt und die hälften nacheinander aufgezogen habe. 
das ganze damit sich der boilie schneller "auflöst" und arbeitet.


----------



## carpking40 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





war mal wieder an der elbe 4fische, 1spiegler 2 schuppies und der graser.


----------



## Brot (20. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein erster Fisch und dann gleich ein Schuppi :l


----------



## Rxbinhx (21. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ist kein aktueller - aber vom Sommer 2012 
27 Pfund


----------



## zander1203 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

*War auch wieder los !!
Gestern Abend bis heute Morgen 

Erfolgreiche Karpfennacht die zweite* 			 			  			 		  		  		Die zweite Nacht dieses Jahr auf Karpfen war erfolgreich .
Hatte den tag über ein wenig Stress aber hatte mich so auf das Karpfenangeln gefreut .
2 Tage hatte ich vorgefüttert mit Toffeeboilies und mit Caribicboilies.
Um 18:30 traf ich dann endlich am See an schnell alles aufgebaut ruten ins Wasser und über zum Zeltaufbau.
Dabei kam dann der erste Biss der leider im Drill ausgestiegen ist .
Der Zweite Biss kam dann 5 minuten später mal wieder beim Zeltaufbau , leider konnte ich den auch nicht landen .
Dann konnte in ruhe das Zelt mit liege und Schlafsack aufbauen .
Um  19:30 sauste dann mein Bissanzeiger erneut ab und im Drill mit dem   Karpfen sauste dann auch meine 2 los . Nach kurzen drill Konnte ich den   ersten Schuppenkarpfen landen  und direkt über zur zweiten Ruten und  den  Karpfen gedrillt .
Beide ca gleich groß einer 6,6 kg und der andere 6,8 kg natürlich einer auf einen Caribic und einen auf einen Toffeeboilie.


Insgesamt konnte ich 13 Karpfen landen 

Bilder wieder auf meinem Blog


----------



## zander1203 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mir ist grade aufgefallen das ich den Spiegelkarpfen den ich gestern  Abend hatte  auch beim Karpfennachtangeln davor auch hatte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und er ist 100 gr schwerer geworden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hat auch fast zur gleichen zeit gebissen  *G* 





ist der von gestern abend mit 7,7 kg  und um 2:00 Uhr 





und das ist der vom 16 auf den 17.09 von 7,6 kg und um 01:45 Uhr 

Also die Boilies scheinen gut zu sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die Fotos sind zwar von 2 Seiten aber an der Orangenenfärbung an den Flossen sieht man es gut und an der Form .


----------



## Reiti no.1 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute meinen neuen Rekord gefangen 24 Pfund


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo an alle  erstmal

von mir hört man momentan wenig #d,bin noch immer gesundheitlich angeschlagen.


war zwar am wasser ab und an ,aber nicht mehr intensiv.

zum ganzen pech der letzten 3 monate ,kam dazu das das notbook  abgestürtzt ist (alle bilder ,daten wurden gelöscht


jetzt zum schöneren teil


war ne woche  zum angeln, ziel gewässer war  der see vom carphunter treffen 2011.



als ich ankam wurde aufgebaut u.s.w,gefischt wurde erst einen tag später wollte mit freunden bissl was trinken.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





der angelplatzt war schnell aufgebaut










  meine futter taktik war risikoreich, 20kg pellets,10kg partickel,5kg boilies wurden aufm spod verteilt.

  nach  langen 1,5 tagen ohne aktion, ging es schlag auf schlag leider nicht der ziel fische.
    ich hatte den gesamten stör bestand aufm platzt, fing diese auch(12 stück insgesammt).

  Mein nachbar fütterete nur  fruchtboilies ,ihm seine tacktik ging auf  in 6 tagen fing er 35 fische.

  Die grössten bei ihm waren  18,18,18,5,17,5,19,19,5,14,16,15,5 der rest war alles von 8-13kg. 




  Ich fischte als köder schneemann,meinen eigenen Boilie (fisch-spice, als pop up nen zadobait crazy spice.




Karpfen fing ich insgesammt 6 stück,brassen 7 stück.





























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.





























This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mein fazit für diesen see,nie wieder pellets füttern .
der bestand an Karpfen ist enorm, wen du einmal die Stör(e) aufm platzt hast beckommst sie nie wieder weg.


ich werde wieder an diesen see gehn,tolles gewässer,jeder angelplatzt   hat seinen eignen steg und es gibt mega geile fische drinn.


----------



## EdekX (24. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Am Wochenende gingen 2 Spiegler auf die Matte
29 und 22 pfund (bin mir nicht so sicher digitalwaage hat etwas gesponnen)


----------



## Angelklaui (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

gestern Morgen ging mir um 10:00 Uhr ein sehr schöner und kampfstarker Spiegelkarpfen an den Haken.
Nach einer Drilldauer von knapp 60 min hatte ich ihn endlich im Netz.
Ich war wirklich sehr froh und freute mich über meinen Fang.
Die Waage zeigte 23,92kg an.
Somit war es auch mein neuer PB.


----------



## K.K.1978 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Angelklaui, fettes Teil, sauper!!!

Ich konnte letzte Nacht mit 2 Karpfen gerade mal die 20 Pfund Marke ankratzen, bin aber trotzdem voll zufrieden. ;-)

Grüße


----------



## colognecarp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Herbst ist da !!!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (29. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri schöner Schuppi, hast du ihn auch gewogen??


----------



## joe.donau (30. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Heute meinen neuen Rekord gefangen 24 Pfund


 
Schöner Fisch,aus Marching?


----------



## Besorger (30. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*










14std 2 schöne fische super wetter  gelunges wochenende


----------



## K.K.1978 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey, schöne Fische! 

Spätestens ab Donnerstag bin ich auch wieder unterwegs, für 2-3 Nächte und mal schauen was der Herbst so bringt. 

Grüße


----------



## Besorger (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





1nacht um 1uhr 




2nacht 11uhr 




5uhr morgens in deutschland pinapple fever rockt  allen eine schöne zeit am wasser


----------



## astra-g-16v (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War gestern letztes mal auf karpfen für dieses jahr und hab den 60cm schuppi gefangen gewogen hab ich nicht.
gefangen auf selbst gerollte kürbiskernmehlboilies in 20mm.

MfG


----------



## Roman1998 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Smatags dne größten am Hausgewässer gefangen 70cm und 5,6kg. Leider sind dort keine Größeren drinnen:r


----------



## Carp_fisher (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi 
Petri @all schöne Fische....


----------



## makki (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Jawoll!!! Endlich ging auch bei uns mal wieder was:m

Dienstag mittags sind wir am See angekommen, die Ruten waren so gegen 13 Uhr im Wasser.
Promt um 14:30 so ein heftiger Vollrun, mensch hab ich mich
erschreckt. Die Selfmades funktionieren. Der Gute hatte (nur) 13,5 Pfund.
Um 15:30 nächster Run auf Pop-up - leider ausgestiegen.
Der Nächste kam nachts um 00:45 wieder auf Selfmades mit 11 Pfund.
Morgens gegen 06:20 konnten wir noch einen schönen Beifang in Form einer 4-pfündigen Schleie verzeichnen.

Das macht Lust auf mehr
lg,
makki

P.S. Im Moment kann ich keine Fotos hochladen, kommen aber noch.


----------



## Besorger (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

trotz wetter umschwung


----------



## zander1203 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Tag war gekommen , wo Andre und ich uns ausgesucht hatten , das ganze Wochenende einen Wettkampf auf Karpfen zu machen .
Der Wetterbericht versprach nichts gutes , aber ok da mussten wir jetzt durch..
Am Freitag den 26.10 trafen wir uns um 17 Uhr am See , bei Dauerregen . Es fing also schon richtig gut an ..
Also wurden zuerst einmal im Regen die Zelte , Liegen usw. aufgebaut .
Unser Lager stand sehr schnell ,da man sich ja ein wenig beeilt wenn man nass wird .
Um  18 uhr durften wir dann die Ruten rein legen und jeder , 2 Hände voll ,  pro Rute anfüttern und bei jedem Fisch wieder eine Handvoll Boilies  nachfüttern.
Ich hatte mir Boilies selbstgerollt von 18 -40 mm in Pfirsichfisch und Waldfruchtfisch .
Andre hatte sich die Berkley Gulp Carp Halibut & Crab geholt in 16 mm .


Ich legte eine mit einem 35mm Boilie rein  und auf der anderen Rute beköderte ich einen 20mm Boilie..
Um  es direkt vorne weg zunehmen ich konnte auf den größeren Boilies nur  einen Karpfen landen und hatte 6 Fehlbisse .. Also ab der 2. Nacht hatte  ich da auch nur noch bis 25mm dran ..


Wir haben wenig Bilder gemacht da es entweder am regnen , zu kalt oder zu viele Besucher (Passanten) da waren .


Als wir die Ruten alle im Wasser hatten tranken wir dann zuerst mal einen Wiskey-Cola  auf ein erfolgreiches Karpfenangeln ..


Um  20 uhr meldete sich das erste Mal ein Bissanzeiger mit einem Dauerton .  Es war meiner , also schnell hin Anschlag gesetzt und hängt .... Super  dachte ich mir .
Nach kurzem Drill im Regen konnte ich einen 4,1kg Karpfen landen .
Um 20:30 und 20 :45 Uhr hatte ich dann 2 Fehlbisse auf meinen großen Boilie ..
Als wir uns gerade noch einmal unsere Becher mit Wiskey-Cola voll machten ,  ging mein Bissanzeiger wieder los (21:10)
Nach kurzem Drill , wieder im Regen konnte ich auch diesen landen , ein 6,4 kg Karpfen  .
Ich konnte bis 23:20  3 weitere Karpfen landen und hatte weitere 4 Fehlbisse auf dem großen Boilie .
Andre hatte bis dahin noch nicht einen Biss .
Um 24 Uhr ging es dann in die Schlafsäcke , da es langsam auch etwas kalt wurde (4,3grad)
Um 5 Uhr wurden wir dann durch Andre seinen Bissanzeiger geweckt , einen schönen 7 kg Karpfen .
Wir hatten nur noch Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt .. meine Abhakmatte war voll mit Eis..
Um 6:30 konnte er dann seinen 2 Karpfen landen von 6,1 kg .
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stand es dann 5:2 für mich .
Der erste Biss kam dann erst wieder um 12:10 auf meinen großen Boilie und diesmal konnte ich ihn haken.


Da das Wetter gerade gut war und keine Person weit und fern haben wir ein Foto gemacht
Er hatte 6,6 kg

















​









Um 13 Uhr konnte ich dann noch mal ein Foto von einem Karpfen machen den ich landen konnte , von 8,2 kg .




​









Gegen 14 Uhr haben wir uns dann einen kleinen Imbiss gegönnt.


Um 16 Uhr konnte ich dann einen weiteren Karpfen landen von 6,3 kg .
Der zuerst Mal mein letzter sein sollte , da Andre jetzt dran war ..


Er konnte 9 Karpfen landen bis 22 Uhr , ohne das ich einen Biss hatte .
Die Karpfen lagen zwischen 2,5 bis 6,7 kg.
Zwischendurch tranken wir dann noch warmen Glühwein der richtig gut tat bei den Temperaturen..
Da wir nur noch 1,8 grad hatten  legten wir uns in unsere Zelte . 


Um  23 Uhr konnte ich dann nach langer Zeit meinen ersten Karpfen wieder  landen von 7,6 kg  und 20 min später noch einen von 3,5 kg ..


Gegen 1 Uhr konnte ich noch mal einen Karpfen von 5,8 kg landen und Andre um  3 Uhr von 5 kg
Um 6 Uhr morgen wurden wir dann beide Aufgeweckt und mussten raus , da wir einen Doppelrun hatten .
Beide von ca 4 kg ...


Dannach hatten wir keinen Biss mehr ..


So sah es dann morgens aus :














​









Um 10 Uhr haben wir dann angefangen einzupacken  


Fazit der Nacht :


Ich konnte 12 Karpfen landen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 69,8 kg
Andre konnte 14 Karpfen landen mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 80,7 kg
Ich konnte mich nicht durchsetzten . 
Also bei den Bedingungen ein sehr erfolgreiches Karpfenangeln ..


----------



## BLADER II (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri @all

Bei mir läuft gar nichts:c


----------



## Besorger (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*






Blader 2 einfach ans wasser


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns liegt schon 30cm schnee  geht da noch was auf karpfen?


----------



## Besorger (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

versuchen jedes gewässer ist anders aber wenig füttern pva stickmix  feddich


----------



## zander1203 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt schon 30cm schnee  geht da noch was auf karpfen?




Karpfen fressen eigentlich immer ,man muss nur wissen wo sie sind und wo sie fressen .
Nur man darf nicht zuviel Füttern da sie nicht mehr soviel fressen ..

Einfach ausprobieren eventuell mit kleineren Ködern ...


----------



## boerenkamp (1. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Endlich hat es mit dem Herbstkarpfen geklappt


----------



## Ukeleidriller (24. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

was ist los leute? gibt es keine erfolgsmeldungen mehr? |rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Morgen sitze seit Sonntag an einem See,bis jetzt hab ich  4 Karpfen. Werden nen Bericht wen ich daheim bin schreiben.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So melde mich auch mal mit nem  fang  bericht,was dieses jahr leider nicht so oft vor kam.
  Mein   jahr 2012  war nicht das tollste jahr, im januar  loch im trommelfell  ,im juni arbeitgeber wechsel.

   4 wochen gearbeitet  dann 3 tage krankenhaus aufenhalt,mein 2ter bandscheiben vorfall  seit dem arbeitunfähig, Krankengymnastik,tableten u.s.w .

  Hoffe das 2013 endlich mal wieder  alles gut läuft gesundheits mässig,so nun zum bericht.

  Am Sonntag vormittag fuhr ich  zu einem vereinsgewässer  ,nach dem alles aufgebaut war richtete ich die ruten.




























Da ich an diesem see schlechte erfahrungen mit boilies gemacht habe,fischte ich mit hartmais und 10mm boilies als schneemann.

  Als futter nahm  ich  mais,6mm pellets,feederfutter ,süsse-chilli soße .
   daraus formte ich futter ballen, und fütterte mit der futter schaufel das ganze.


















Um die lockwirkung zu erhöhen ,knettete ich noch um das blei etwas futter.














  Gefischt wurde an  2 krautfreie stellen  in 2,30m tiefe, an einem seerosenfeld.

  Da  ich die erfahrung  gemacht habe, das die ersten24-48h nix geht machte ich mir keine sorgen das ich bis monntag noch nix hatte.


  Ich konnte pro nacht  2 fische fangen,an jedem spod  1 fisch.
































































Ich bin mehr wie zufrieden,bei dem wetter,der wasser temperatur einfach bombe.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo ronny.

danke für den super bericht von dir, freut mich das du noch kurz vor dem winter ein paar auf die matte legen konntest... RESPEKT!!!! ich weiss wie schwer es ist, bei solchen temperaturen überhaupt aktionen zu bekommen, geschweige was zu fangen.
wünsche dir alles gute noch und werde gesund!

gruß anaconda


----------



## K.K.1978 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Carphunter2401,

sehr schöner Bericht und gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Und bei dem Wetter hast du wirklich lange ausgehalten.

Sitze selber gerade am See und hoffe dass was geht. Aber nur für eine Nacht. 
Füttern bringt bei uns gar nichts mehr. Deshalb ist es wichtig das man die Standorte der fische kennt und nur etwas mit PVA anbietet.

Die letzten Jahre konnte mit der Methode gute Fische fangen, bis das erste Eis einen Trip unmöglich macht.

Grüße


----------



## K.K.1978 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Gemeinde, anscheinend sind in den letzten Wochen keine Karpfen mehr gefangen worden.

Wie den auch, bei uns war alles zugefroren.

Nun, heute ist das Eis weg und ich bin am Wasser (über Nacht) und versuche mein Glück.
Die Temperaturen sind ja fast frühlingshaft, mal schaun ob was geht?

Sollte ich was kriegen, dann melde ich mich natürlich.

Grüße und schon mal einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Brucky86 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hau rein und bring gute Neuigkeiten mit nach Hause 

gruß und guten Rutsch an ALLE 

Brucky


----------



## K.K.1978 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, ich schon wieder.

Nen Fang kann ich leider noch nicht Posten. Mein letzter Trip war ohne Kontakt.

Dafür bin ich für dieses Jahr garantiert das letzte mal am Wasser.|supergri

Grüße und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013.


----------



## Petri Paddy (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mahlzeit, gestern zum ersten mal am Wasser gewesen 
mein Kollege konnte Zwei sehr schöne Fische fangen.
http://www.myimg.de/?img=paddy37708d.jpg
Der Erste mit 12 Pfund
http://www.myimg.de/?img=paddy456065.jpg
Und das der Zweite mit 10 Pfund.
Schönes Wochenende euch alle


----------



## kevinho (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nice Fish!


----------



## barschkönig (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na immerhin, ich hoffe ja das das Wetter so bleibt und es nicht nochmal unnötig Kalt wird.


----------



## Matticarp (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo, 
schöne Fische, Runs und Landschaftsaufnahmen könnt ihr in meinem kurzen Trailer sehn. Hauptsächlich seht ihr Fische aus Brandenburg. Viel Spaß!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwdKwXEyQM0


----------



## jogi89 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Richtig gut!!!

Da wo ihr die Boilies herstellt, was ist dass für ein Gerät wo die "Wurst" rauskommt?


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das ist eine Boiliegun!


----------



## jogi89 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ok. Danke #6


----------



## marcus7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schönes, gelungenes Video#6.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

#rRichtig geiles Video


----------



## Matticarp (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke für das Feedback! 
Freut mich wenns euch gefällt.


----------



## allrounder13 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr geiles video! Welches Bearbeitungsprogramm hast du benutzt? 
Ich habe auch vor ein paar videos zu drehen und bin auf der suche nach einem guten kostenlosen programm


----------



## Matticarp (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

zu deiner Frage: Pinnacle 14, das kostet aber ganzschön. Da ich des öfteren filme schneide hat sich das gelohnt.


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

extrem geiles video, sehr gerne mehr davon!! #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Matticarp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schöne Fische, Runs und Landschaftsaufnahmen könnt ihr in meinem kurzen Trailer sehn. Hauptsächlich seht ihr Fische aus Brandenburg. Viel Spaß!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwdKwXEyQM0


 

Da hast Du aber viel Arbeit reingesteckt! Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## kohlibri (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles video! Welches Bearbeitungsprogramm hast du benutzt?
> Ich habe auch vor ein paar videos zu drehen und bin auf der suche nach einem guten kostenlosen programm



Musst mal bei ebay schauen, z.B. nach Adobe Premiere Elements. Ab und an kann man da ältere Versionen von Videoprogrammen für kleines Geld schießen. Hab meines auch für unter 15 Euronen erstanden. Und es langt vom Funktionsumfang allemal.


----------



## simsonite (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Absolut geiles Video!!!RESPEKT!!!
Mich würde interessieren wieviele Stunden Videomaterial du für diesen Film gesammelt hast!!

lg
Simsonite


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

echt gutes teil hast da gemacht.

so war endlich wieder mal am wasser,hoffe das 2013 endlich mal alles normal läuft.
















gefischt wurde mit nem ummantelten blei ,köder waren 2 10mm  boilies von nash/proline .


----------



## Matticarp (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@simsonite: pro jahr nehme ich etwa 60 min rohmaterial auf und der kurze trailer beinhaltet aufnahmen aus den letzten 5 jahren. da ich aber jedes jahr ein 1 stündiges video als jahresrückblick für meine angelkumpels und mich mache, hatte ich schon einiges digital.

PS: danke für eure kritik!


----------



## Matticarp (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@carphunter: glückwunsch zum winterkarpfen!!!


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Fisch Carphunter, petri heil!


----------



## Reiti no.1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mein erster dieses Jahr mit 16 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

GLÜCKWUNSCH....sieht echt gut aus, auf was hast du den schönen gefangen´?


----------



## carpking40 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Der erste Fisch für 2013, morgens im hellen gabs 2 pieper.... zum vorschein kam dieser Koi.
Gebissen hat er auf nen 15mm pop-up am chod rig.
Tight lines!


----------



## Reiti no.1 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH....sieht echt gut aus, auf was hast du den schönen gefangen´?



Danke, war eine Kombi aus Maiskörner und einem halben Popup Boilie (Kokus)


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Danke, war eine Kombi aus Maiskörner und einem halben Popup Boilie (Kokus)



Genau der richtige köder um diese zeit!!:m


----------



## marcus7 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri euch beiden#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

glückwunsch an die fänger

ich werde heute starten zum fischen,geplant ist eine woche .

wens geht werde ich bilder hochladen,ansonsten gibts nen bericht wen ich wieder zurück bin.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

das essen ist gerichtet,lauter leckere sachen bei mir gibts nix aus der dose #6






mein partickel mix,nix aus der angelindustrie#6














endlich alles gerichtet,nun muss es in polo rein


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Respekt, eine Woche bei dem Wetter. Da kommt man sich selbst nicht mehr so blöd vor, wenn man bei Minusgraden ans Wasser fährt #6. Deine Essenszubereitung beim Angeln ist ja auch sehr vorbildlich.

Viel Erfolg und fang was!


----------



## antares1 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi wünsche zu den Karpfen fängen ein dickes Petri

Und carphunter2401, dir wünsche eine erfolgreiche Woche .
Hoffentlich mit mehreren runs.

Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Matticarp (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@carphunter2401: dein essenkorb hats in sich! das kann nur lecker werden . kanns auch kaum erwarten wieder zu starten!
|rolleyes


----------



## antares1 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Matze,

da kann ich dir recht geben es  juckt ganz schön in den Fingern aber ist mir noch ein bissel kalt und die Zeit erlaubt es leider auch im Moment nicht...

Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Matticarp schrieb:


> dein essenkorb hats in sich!



Bei mir würde das vielleicht für 3 Tage reichen :q.


----------



## Matticarp (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Andreas: Ja, es ist jedes Jahr das selbe mit der vorfreude. Ich hätte schon Zeit aber die Gewässer bei mir bieten sich leider nicht wirlich zum winterangeln an. und wenn dann sollte schon wenigstens mal 2 tage am stück die sonne scheinen 

@marc: aber guck mal was carphunter für eine ausgewogene ernährung hat. Ist nur die frage was er für getränke bei hat, hihi


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So bis jetzt hab ich einen Karpfen verloren. Heute morgen Gongs mit der spinne. Hechte jagen .  Gefangen hab 3 Stück. 60,90,92 cm , echt Bombe. Gelaufen. 

Getränke mässig hab ich Wasser und Radler. Dabei, wen ich saufen will geh ich in ne bar, Club.


----------



## Dennis76 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin,
RESPEKT!!!#6 
Ich will auch endlich wieder Raus an die Elbe egal ob was geht,aber leider sitze ich mit nem Gips-arm zuhause rum. :c

Drücke aber allen Knallharten Anglern die Daumen#6

Viel Erfolg Dennis


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*












[/IMG

Der hecht wurde per Handy abfotografiert, deswegen die Qualität 


Bis heute ging leider Karpfen technisch nix, hab heute Mittag per Boot nen. Tieferen platzt gefunden. Und die Ruten auch abgelegt.


----------



## antares1 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Ronny,

Hi ein schöner Fisch , dickes Petri....

Oh man aber oben sieht es echt kalt aus 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## antares1 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Matze,

wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht wirds wohl doch eher mitte März bevor ich los gehe...
Im April habe ich ne woche Urlaub da gehts auf jedenfall für 2-3 Nächte raus...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal ein normales essen beim angeln,nix Dosen futter.







[/IMG]
Konnte heute wieder 2 hechte fangen


----------



## DerSimon (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

wunderschöne Tischdecke


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Stil hat man, oder hat man nicht! :m


----------



## Dennis76 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey carphunter 2401 bist noch am Wasser??
Viele Grüße aus dem hohen norden. Wir drücken dir die Daumen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

so  wieder daheim,hab noch nicht alle bilder zusammen.
 hier mal wenigstens ein paar,sind zwar keine karpfen|rolleyes aber war ja karpfenangeln


----------



## Dennis76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin,
dickes Petri!! gute Pics.


----------



## marv95 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Angelhütte  :m


----------



## Janah (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,

ich möchte mir fürs Karpfenangeln als Hauptschnur eine Geflochtene zulegen, habe aber da leider keinerlei Erfahrungen. Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tips geben?
Interessant finde ich die climax cult sinking mainline braid, hat jemand schon mit dieser Schnur Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für die Ratschläge und Tips.

Lg Janah


----------



## JonasH (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das nenn ich mal ein Camp! Traumhaft und ich bin zugegebenermaßen wirklich neidisch!
Die Hechte sind natürlich auch sehenswert !


----------



## jmoerni (8. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Für mich geht es heute endlich wieder los.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So bin seit gestern am. Wasser eigentlich wollte ich nur ne Nacht raus.

Hänge noch eine hinten dran n ,bis jetzt hab ich 4fische. 3 auf shado,w b,aits monstercrab 1 auf b-series schoko-chilli.

Bin mehr wie zufrieden,mit dem Ergebnis .

Viel. Erfolg euch da draußen,der Winter kommt wiedet


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*







hier die restlich 3 fische,leider verlor ich 3 fische heute nacht durch ausschilitzen.

leider sind extreme viele steine/ muscheln im gewässer drinn,das man die fische hart nehmen muss.

bin trozdem  mehr als zufrieden, gefischt habe ich mit shadow baits(sammelbestellung).

 dann gleich 6 läufe auf die neuen murmeln in 2 tagen top,bin gespannt was dan erst im sommer geht


----------



## zander1203 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Karpfen


----------



## lollo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So habe meinen ersten Ansitz auch hinter mir und bin zu frieden .
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen 4 gefangenen Karpfen die natürlich alle wieder frei sind |supergri
Alle sind auf Maiskette gefangen wobei ich bei einer Rute 6 und bei der anderen 3 Körner verwendete ,wie zu erwarten sind alle auf 3 angesprungen #h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

lollo glückwunsch zu den schönen fischen.... 

mal was anderes, ist die matte so groß oder die fische so klein?! ;-)


----------



## lollo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die matte is nicht die kleinste zur Info der Schuppi hat 4.9 kg
der letze Fisch hat 4.3 kg 
Und der spiegler war ein Satzi 2kg


----------



## Marc 24 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tolle Fische und gleich so viele |bigeyes.
Ich war heute auch los, von morgens 7 Uhr bis nachmittags. Ehrlich gesagt werde ich langsam ein Tagesangler, gerade bei dem Wetter. Meine Finger sind mir fast abgefallen vor Kälte, aber diesem einen Fisch war es trotzdem nicht kalt genug .


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hier die restlich 3 fische,leider verlor ich 3 fische heute nacht durch ausschilitzen.
> 
> leider sind extreme viele steine/ muscheln im gewässer drinn,das man die fische hart nehmen muss.



Mensch Mensch Mensch


----------



## K.K.1978 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo!

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!

Hier im Norden geht gar nichts, die Gewässer frieren langsam wieder zu. |uhoh:

Hoffentlich dauert das nicht zu lange, sonst ist zu Ostern noch Eis drauf.

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war heute  für 3 stunden wieder am wasser ,dieses mal an einem anderen gewässer.

gefangen hab ich 2 satzer ,und nen besseren fisch 7kg köder waren wieder shadow baits.








leider hat die cam den geist aufgegeben,deswegen nur bild auf der matte mit dem handy.



momentan läufst richtig gut,hoffe das ich keine rückschläge dieses jahr wieder einmal beckomme


----------



## lollo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute war ich für 2 stunden noch mal draußn musste mich aba mit 2 Satzis zufrieden geben


----------



## Marc 24 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die Shadow-Baits scheinen ja super zu laufen.
Der Satzkarpfen sieht sehr interessant aus, lollo!


----------



## lollo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wegen was den ?


----------



## jkc (10. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, wegen dem schönen Schuppenbild und der tollen Färbung!

Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

danke,bin echt selbst überrascht das die so gut laufen.

muss mir nochmal welche holen,hab nur noch 15kg von denen daheim.


da sie jetzt schon so gut fangen,werden die im sommer bombastisch fangen.


werde von denen mir nochmal 30-50 kg kaufen,fürn fluss brauch ich ordentlich material.


war ein test kauf von mir,haben mich aber jetzt voll überzeugt wasser noch zimlich kalt u.s.w


----------



## Marc 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wegen dem schönen Schuppenbild und der tollen Färbung!
> 
> Petri, Grüße JK



Genau, v.a. wegen ersterem .


----------



## Iroc-tx (14. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die Satzer sehen klasse aus! Petri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

war für ne nacht drausen,an einem gewässer was ich 2011 beangelt habe.




gefischt wurde mit nem schnee mann monstercrab von shadow baits/proline pop up.



habe jetzt   3 verschiedene seen  befischt, insgesammt konnte ich bis jetzt 15 karpfen fangen.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

glückwunsch ronny, ich beneide dich!!!

deine murmeln scheinen gut zu laufen...respekt!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

richtig eingesetzt fängt jede murmel.bin auf ostern gespannt, denke mal da werden die rollen glühen


----------



## makki (18. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

 Ich bin schon zufrieden, wenn ich meine 15 Karpfen im Jahr fange. Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles anders, dann kann ich selber fahren!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

5 Beiträge und schon am meckern. Sehr gut, solche Leute brauchen wir im Forum!


----------



## pricetag (20. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Rabatt!!!!!!


----------



## grubenreiner (21. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dont feed the Troll!


----------



## pricetag (21. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

glaube nein, wir sind in der familie alles verbrecher, soweit ich denken kann. ich bin seid geburt so assozial. ihr loser...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die Loser sind hier gerne unter sich und unterhalten sich und diskutieren hier in angemessenen, mitelleuropäische anerkannten Umgangsformen.

Die findest sicher passendere Anglerforen für Dich........ 

Hab dann gleich mit die Beiträge aufgeräumt, die mit diesem Herren zu tun hatten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

pricetag@

du hast kein plan,setzt dich mal  ans wasser bei diesen bedingungen und fang erstmal fische.



warum soll ich werbung für die baits machen?, ich habe die baits jetzt getestet für ein paar sitzungen und habe damit sehr gute erfolge gehabt.



1. ich kann keine sammelbestellung machen,und nicht hinter dem boilie stehen.

 den ich brauch auch baits in grossen mängen,würde mich da selber belügen.


2. es gibt hier etliche jugendlich, wo nicht das nötige kleingeld haben mal 10-50kg zukaufen.


3.mach solche aktionen schon seit 6-7 jahren,hab im verein angefangen das zu organiesieren 1000kg beckommste nen besseren preis wie nur 100kg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

bin ab morgen am wasser,für ca 10-15 tage bin mal gespannt was so geht.


futter technisch kommen 20kg partickel,10kg boilies mit  denke das ich das meiste wieder mit heim nehme.



wünsche euch allen frohe ostern und ein paar winter carps


----------



## musti71 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

boah ich beneide dich 

hab ne session schon hinter mir - leider ohne fisch

sind ab sonntag auch für 3-4 tage unterwegs..


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ronny viel Spaß und Fang ein paar schöne carps!!!! Bist beim Buche.... Am see?!
Ich bin am Freitag das erste mal draußen, mal sehen was geht...

Gruss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ne bin an meinem vereinsee,am buche  see wird grad richtig gut gefangen.

schaust mal in carphunter treffen 2013


----------



## allrounder13 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal ein Fisch vom 3. März. Nach 10 Blanknächten der erste Karpfen der dieses jahr in unserem baggersee gefangen wurde, bei 3 grad außentemperatur.
Leider nicht gerade das beste foto


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ne bin an meinem vereinsee,am buche  see wird grad richtig gut gefangen.
> 
> schaust mal in carphunter treffen 2013




Hab ich vorhin schon gesehen, sind echt alles klasse Fische!!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*






[/IMG]

Gestern gefangen,auf nen Schneeman schadowbaits/ proline poper.

Vor ner Stunde 2 fische oberhalb von 5 min gefangen.

Der Wind kommts zwar aus Osten, bringt mir aber Fisch


----------



## makki (2. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Carphunter!!! Ich will auch... #t
War heute für 10 Stunden am See. Ich komm morgens hin, ... DER IST NOCH ZU  Zumindest zum Großteil. Naja Ruten im freien Bereich abglegt, aber nichts, außer einem Schnurschwimmer. Naja, war trotzdem schön, hab mir direkt nen Sonnenbrand geholt. Morgen gehts dann für zwei Tage und eine Nacht an nen anderen See. Also gibts nen Live-Bericht, falls ich ausreichend gutes Netz habe und es was zu berichten gibt.

Fischt ihr jetzt schon flach, oder eher noch tief. Hab heute zwei auf 7,2 - 7,9m und eine auf 4,4m liegen gehabt, aber nixx.
lg,
makki


----------



## Marc 24 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Carphunter. Wir waren auch von Ostermontag auf Dienstag am Wasser. Das Wetter war am Ostermontag so herrlich, auch gegen 18 Uhr, als ich nach meinem Fußballspiel am Gewässer eintraf. Dennoch ging den ganzen Abend nichts. Als ich am nächsten Morgen von meinem kleinen Bruder geweckt wurde, dachte ich, dass er was gefangen hätte. Aber er wollte mir nur mitteilen, dass der komplette See zugefroren ist. Also konnte ich mit meinen Thermostiefeln ins Flachwasser und die nah am Ufer abgesenkten Schnüre vom Eis befreien. Zum Glück haben wir alle Montagen retten können. Wir können froh sein, dass kein Fisch gebissen hat, denn den hätten wir wohl nicht bekommen. Somit konnten wir früh wieder nach Hause fahren. Jetzt gerade sitze ich seit 2 Stunden am Wasser und werde noch weitere 3 bleiben. Irgendwie muss man seine Semesterferien ja genießen . Das Wetter ist wieder super. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Bild .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Nacht. Ging leider nix, 24iger murmeln Waren doch zu Gross.


Gestern fing. Ich. 4 fische, heute 3 gefangen, 1 Austeiger, 3 nicht verwandelt.

Hoffe das der Wind nachlässt,das ich endlic fütternn kann


----------



## dark (4. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Waren am 2.4. und 3.4.13 jeweils tagsüber an einem kleinen Waldsee in Frankreich. Auftakt zum Karpfenangeln 2013.

Haben verschiedene Boilies probiert, die dort sonst immer gut laufen, aber gebissen haben die Biester nur auf Fischboilies. Andere Boilies brachten (bis auf einen Ausnahmefisch am ersten Tag) keinen Biss, auch wenn die Rute den ganzen Tag unverändert an der gleichen Stelle lag. Warum auch immer. Schätze hat was mit der Wassertemperatur und dem Herauslösen von Aromastoffen zu tun. #c

Am ersten Tag fanden drei Spiegelkarpfen (12,2 + 9,6 + 8,4 Pfund) sowie ein Schuppenkarpfen (5,2 Pfund) den Weg an den Haken. 

Am zweiten Tag konnte ich zwei Schuppenkarpfen (12,6 + 8,6 Pfund) und drei Spiegelkarpfen (9,8 + 10,8 + 9,8 Pfund) überlisten.

Wetter war trocken, aber kalt (Lufttemperatur morgens um 3°C, später dann (an der Sonne) bis zu 13°C), Wasserstand war hoch, die Ufer waren teilweise überflutet und die Wassertemperatur betrug 5-6°C. 

Die Stückzahl war für diesen See gut, aber nicht aussergewöhnlich (im Sommer ist sowas immer mal möglich - fürs kalte Frühjahr habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte).

Der See beherbergt einige Karpfen über 20 Pfund (mehrmals selbst dabei gewesen, als sie von anderen Anglern gefangen wurden), manche sagen, dass noch weit grössere dort drin schwimmen. Mein persönlicher Rekord von 2011 für dieses Gewässer lag bis zum 2.4.2013 bei 11 Pfund (Spiegler). Am ersten Angeltag gleich die alte Bestmarke geknackt, am zweiten gleich noch einmal und dann sogar mit einem Schuppi. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Fängen. 


Das Jahr fängt gut an. |supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri erstmal den fängern

bin endlich wieder daheim ,das wetter  war zum kotzen wind wind wind.


die ersten 4 tage fischte ich am ersten see,insgesammt fingen wir zu 3  4 fische  nach langen überlegen movte ich an anderen see.


der see war offen(keine bäume),der wind blies  den ganzen tag aufs ufer ich hatte meinen platzt.






nach dem aufbauen gings ans füttern,gefütter wurden partickel,schadow baits alles mit der spod rute.







gefischt wurde eine mit schadow baits, die andere mit tigernuss.


es dauerte keine 1 stunde bis der erste biss kam,hammer voller ost wind und der erste fisch.




























































ich fing in den folgenden 4 tagen 20 karpfen, 15kg partickel, 8kg boilies  wurden verfischt.


leider verlor ich zahlreiche fische,geflochtene hauptschnurr die bisse kammen so hart das sie ausschlitzten beim biss.



von so auf montag gehts an ein anderes gewässer,bin mal gespannt was dort geht.


----------



## makki (5. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein fettes Petri!!!
Bei uns lief leider wieder nichts  Habe verschiedene Köder und Tiefen ausprobiert aber leider nix.

In welchen Tiefen hast du denn gefangen Carphunter2401?

lg,
makki


----------



## mabo1992 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So jetzt kommt meine 1te Fangmeldung dieses Jahr. Am Donnerstag kam der Anruf vom Cousin, die Karpfen beissen und den Tag konnte er 3 Karpfen in 4 Stunden verhaften. Das war dann der nötige Ansporn die Saison bei dem miesen Wetter zu eröffnen. Schnell das Auto am Freitag Morgen beräumt und die Montagen geprüft. Alles I.O. und schon gings ab ans Gewässer. Gegen 11 Uhr waren wir dann dort und bauten die "Waffen" auf. Es lief am Anfang sehr zeh, es war keine Bewegung aus zu machen und die Ruten blieben still. Nach dem Mittagessen, und etlichen Versuchen ein kleines Feuer zu machen (ging leider schief, Holz war einfach zu feucht), kreischte mein Bissanzeiger los. Mitten auf dem Weg verstummte er wieder und der Fisch war weg. Hmmpf, naja wenigstens kamen jetzt die Karpfen um zu fressen. Dann gegen halb 3, kreischte der Bissanzeiger wieder los, wieder stoppte der Fisch mitten im Run plötzlich ab. Aber der Swinger zuckte noch ganz leicht und ich schlug einfach mal an. Jawohl! Da ist einer dran, nach kurzem Drill lag ein schöner Spiegler auf der Matte. Haben nur die Größe geschätzt und ein Foto gemacht, so das der Spiegler wieder schnell ins Wasser konnte und keine sinnlosen strapazen bei der Kälte auf sich nehmen muss. Größe lag um die 50cm, trotzdem ein sehr schöner Spiegler:l. Naja Ruten wieder platziert und ca 1 Stunde später der nächste Run, das gleich Spiel, er stoppte wieder plötzlich und blieb ganz ruhig stehen. Diesmal kam eine Brasse mit ca 30cm an die Oberfläche. Mit einen schönen Laichausschlag, wieder schnell ein Foto und zurück ins Wasser. So dann kam wieder ca 1 Stunde später der nächste Biss, aber diesmal pfiff der Fisch Schnur von der Rolle, da war mein erster Gedanke, Hauptsache kein Waller. Die gehen dort auch gerne auf Boilies. Naja angeschlagen und ein Kampffreudiger Fisch stemmte dagegen. Nach einen harten Drill mit mehreren Fluchten und ein Kampf den Fisch vom Schilfgürtel fern zu halten, zeigte sich ein Schuppi ebenfalls um die 50cm. Der hatte richtig Dampf, beim Releasen sehnte er sich nach "Rache" und klatschte mit seiner Schwanzflosse aufs Wasser. Super klatschnass aber zum Glück immer Wechselsachen dabei. Alles in allen ein gelungener Angeltag mit sehr schönen Fischen. So stell ich mir mein Saisonstart vor#6.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöner bericht


ich fischte auf ca 3,5m ,tiefste stelle am see 6,5m .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin momentan Noch am Wassser,is t jetzt mein 6 see dieses Jahr.

Konnte bis jetzt 3 Karpfen auf die matte legen, einfach Hammer obwohl das Wasser. Arsch kalt ist.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hier die 2 fische,den dritten hab ich im wasser abgehakt war mir zu kalt  zum fotografieren.














2 karpfen fing ich auf schadowbaits , den dritten fing ich auf tigernuss


----------



## Carp_fisher (9. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den TOP-Fischen!


----------



## zander1203 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri zu den schönen Karpfen 

ich hoffe langsam auch mal das es wärmer wird und wenn die Kommunion von meiner Tochter zuende ist werde ich auch wieder zeit haben .


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sauber ronny.... deine Kugeln von shadow baits laufen wirklich gut, weiter so!!! ;-)  und viel erfolg noch!


----------



## _Pipo_ (14. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Da bei uns die Räuber bis zum 01.05. gesperrt sind, bin ich mal auf Karpfen gegangen. Nachdem letztes Jahr nur frsicher Besatz zwischen 40 und 45 cm ans Band ging, gefiel mir der Einstieg dieses Jahr doch deutlich besser:






61cm hatte direkt der erste Karpfen, nach nichtmal 2 Stunden.
Der landete zugegebenermaßen im Kochtopf eines älteren Ehepaares die gestern erfolglos geblieben sind.

Nach einem kleineren Karpfen der im Drill verloren ging, gab es dann noch einen besseren im 50er Bereich, der war allerdings nur ganz ganz vorne im Maul gehakt, dadurch konnte ich ihm eine Ladung ersparen.
Als es langsam dunkler wurde gab es dann noch einen Biss, zum Vorschein kam ein 52er Karpfen.
Alle Bisse auf Mais/Made am Grund, Angler mit Boilies oder Posenmontagen gingen leer aus, die Fische wirkten erstaunlich fit für den langen Winter.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War auch wieder für ne Nacht am Wasser ,gefangen hab ich 3 fische.


----------



## Frank7777 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War gestern und heute (bin gerade noch am Wasser) beim Angeln auf Karpfen. Eine Rute auf Grund mit Boillies, eine mit Mais und Pose. Keinen einzigen Zupfer bis jetzt. Kann nur besser werden. 

Gruß

  Frank


----------



## jmoerni (18. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Alle Bisse auf Mais/Made am Grund, Angler mit Boilies oder Posenmontagen gingen leer aus, die Fische wirkten erstaunlich fit für den langen Winter.


 
Investier am besten mal in eine Karpfenmatte........Sonst wirken sie bald nicht mehr so fit.

mfg


----------



## spike999 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

wozu???
der fisch ist doch im topf gelandet


----------



## Lil Torres (20. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

erste session, erster fisch in 2013... #6


----------



## zander1203 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nachdem jetzt die Kommunion von meiner Tochter und der ganze Stress  vorbei ist zumindestens einen Teil . Bin ich  noch mal zum Angeln  gekommen .


Am Mittwoch fing ich an mit dem Anfüttern  mit zwei verschiedenen Ködern . An einem Spot mit Pellets und an dem  anderen mit meinen Fisch-Waldfruchtboilies .
An dem Tag war  Sonnenschein und gefühlte 27 grad in der Sonne . Einige Karpfen standen  in Ufernähe an der Oberfläsche und suchten fressbares , was sie in  blüten usw fanden ....
Am Donnerstag war dann der 2 Tag wo ich  füttern war , an dem Tag war richtig viel Wind auf dem Wasser und die  Temperaturen fingen schon an zu fallen ...


Als ich am Freitag Morgen dann von der Nachtschicht kam ging es ans Sachen Packen und ab ans Wasser .
Das Wetter war nicht so toll , 4 Grad und viel Wind auf dem Wasser .


Um 8:50 war dann alles aufgebaut und die Ruten im Wasser .
Die eine mit Pellets und die andere mit den Fisch-Waldfruchtboilies.
Auf den ersten Run musste ich nicht lange warten . Beim Drill die Kraft auf die mein Gegenüber ausübte .
Nach  einer Weile war der Fisch dann nur noch ca 5 Meter vom Ufer und kam mit  seiner Flosse aus dem Wasser und ich konnte zuerst noch nicht recht  glauben was sich da auf meinen Pellet gestürtzt hatte .Einen Waller und  das bei den Wassertemperaturen ....
Als er dann das 2 mal mit der Flosse aus dem Wasser kam , Rutschte der Haken raus und er suchte das weite .....
Ich dachte mir nur ein Toller Anfang .


Um  9:50 Uhr Sauste dann  meine Pelletrute wieder ab , nach einem schönen  Drill konnte ich dann einen schönen 4,9 kg Schuppenkarpfen landen .




​



um 10:10 Uhr konnte ich dann den 2 Karpfen landen auf den Fisch-Waldfruchtboilie von 5,9 kg




​









10:30 Uhr konnte ich einen 7,4 kg Schuppenkarpfen landen auf Pellets .




​









um 11 Uhr konnte ich dann einen unserer seltenen Spiegelkarpfen fangen auf Pellets von 4,2 kg




​







Kurz nach dem auslegen der Rute mit dem Pellet ging sie wieder los und ich konnt einen 5,2 kg schweren Schuppenkarpfen landen .







​



Um  12:15 Uhr konnte ich dann noch mal einen Biss auf den  Fisch-Waldfruchtboilie verzeichnen und nach kurzem Drill einen  Schuppenkarpfen von 7,6 kg landen . Das Foto ist leider nicht so schön  geworden er hatte was gegen meine Kamera . Jedesmal wenn ich näher kam  fing er ein Theater an .




​









um 14:30 Uhr konnte ich dann noch einen 6 kg Schuppenkarpfen landen auf Pellet..




​







Ich hatte noch einige Schnurschwimmer oder Fehlbisse , nichts besonderes immer nur kurzes geziehe von ein paar cm ..


Ein gelungener Tag wie ich finde , jetzt mal schauen wann ich das nächste mal zum angeln komme ....


*Zum Schluss einen großen Dank an Thomas , das du die Fotos gemacht hast solange du da warst ...*


----------



## EdekX (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns gehen die Burschen auch langsam wieder.


----------



## Flacho (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nach langer Zeit konnte ich endlich wieder einen Karpfen im Main fangen. Und dann gleich so einen schönen.
Gebissen hat der Fisch auf einen Tigernussboilie in 6m Tiefe und voll in der Strömung.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri flacho was ist mit dir los,kommst du tatsächlich mal zum angeln 

hab dir im fb ne nachricht geschrieben,antworte mal


----------



## d0ni (25. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na das ist doch ein schöner Start in die Saison  

Gefangen auf Frolic in der Naab (Wernberg-Köblitz) ~14 uhr 
Der gute hatte 18 Pfund 







Hatte noch ein paar Runs aber zum Abend hin wurds dann richtig Still, was mich ganz schön wundert ^^


----------



## Angel-Kai (26. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, 
erstmal Petri an alle für die schönen Fische. #h


d0ni schrieb:


> Hatte noch ein paar Runs aber zum Abend hin wurds dann richtig Still, was mich ganz schön wundert ^^


Ich denke das es abends wieder etwas kälter ist und deswegen vielleicht dann die aktivität "leidet". (Diese Aussage ist ohne Gewähr) :g


----------



## Ranger (26. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@d0ni Was für ein klasse Bild!


----------



## tarpoon (28. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

was für ein wochenende, trotz krassem temperatutsturz von freitag zu samstag sind die fische komplett durchgedreht. die bilder hab ich in mein profilalbum geladen. macht euch ans wasser. die oberflächentemperatur war freitag 17,5 grad, samstag nur noch 15 grad... alle bisse kamen in 70cm tiefen wasser direkt an der schilfkante....


----------



## EdekX (29. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, die Fische drehen grad durch konnte leider nur 1 Nacht machen dieses Wochenende, dafür aber gleich 4 vollruns in der Nacht!


----------



## NedRise (29. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Diesen Fisch von 74cm habe ich gestern mit der Feeder gefangen als ich füttern war.

Ich hatte keine Waage dabei und habe ihn nur vermessen.

Ich dachte, hast etwas Zeit und wenn du schon am Wasser bist kannst du zwei Stündchen feedern.Nach zwei stattlichen Brassen ist dieser Fisch eingestiegen.Köder war ein einzelnes Maiskorn und eine Made.

Am 18mm Vorfach und 12 Haken hat der Drill auch über 30min gedauert. Ich musste ins Wasser steigen um ihn zu keschern,hatte nur einen normalen Kescher und keinen Karpfenkescher da ich eigentlich auf Brassen und Co aus war um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.

Wahnsinns Erlebnis...


----------



## jogi89 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi kann ich auch nur bestätigen, momentan geht's gut ab! 


Gestern bei mir 3x Graskarpfen und 1x Mini Spiegler und bei nem Kollegen 1x Spiegler und 1x Forelle!!! 

Geiler Tag. Fische Bissen erst zaghaft und 3x Fallbisse konnte ich nicht verwerten. 

Gruß und Petri an alle


----------



## NedRise (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Diese Fische konnte ich in meiner ersten Session fangen.Da ich das erste mal mit Selbstaulöser photografiert habe und total aufgeregt war.Ich habe immer nur ein Bild gemacht,damit die Fische schnellstmöglichst ins Wasser kommen.Bleibt als Fazit...das posen mit Fisch üben wir dann noch..:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

NedRise@  mach alles mit selbstauslöser,hab keine probleme.

matte,stativ alles wir vor dem angeln ausgerichtet,hab ich nen fisch 1-2 bilder und gut ist es.


----------



## allgäucarp (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger,

nach einem halben Jahr Winter ging es bei mir am 29. April auch wieder los.
Bei elf Grad Wassertemperatur und wechselhaftem Wetter war es eher ein verhaltener Start. Die ersten Run´s kamen nach ca. 12 Stunden.
Der erste Fisch war überraschend ein Graser mit 82 cm, danach war wieder fast einen Tag Sendepause. Es folgte ein Schuppenkarpfen und Fassl, der am 3. Mai dazu kam für eine Nacht, fing einen Spiegelkarpfen und einen Schuppi. Jetzt schien der Bann gebrochen und auch ich fing einen der mittlerweile eher seltenen Spiegler im See. Es folgte noch ein schöner Schuppi bei mir und zum krönenden Abschluß fing meine Frau noch einen Graser mit 81 cm.
Nebenbei fingen wir noch über 20 gute Barsche und ein paar Hechte bis mitte 60 cm.
Morgen geht es wieder los. Hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter und mehr Fisch.


----------



## allgäucarp (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sind wohl alle gerade beim Angeln.

Hab noch mal etwas nachgelegt. Allein Gestern fingen wir 6 Fische zwischen 8 und 20 Pfund. Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden, obwohl ich heuer bis jetzt eine sehr hohe Aussteigerquote habe.
Ich weiss nicht an was es liegt, ich fische die gleiche Montage wie die letzten Jahre und da hatte ich kaum Aussteiger. Werde erst mal von 90 auf 100-120g Blei erhöhen und etwas mit der Vorfachlänge spielen, vieleicht hilft´s ja.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hatte ich auch das problem,nach nem hakenmodel wechsel keine probleme mehr.

fische keinen schweren bleie mehr ,in wurfweite nicht mehr wie 90g leg ich ab 110-120g


----------



## Megacarp (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute habe ich es nach langer Zeit auch endlich wieder einmal geschafft für ein paar Stunden an das Wasser zu kommen und konnte diesen kleinen Schuppi zu einem Fotoshooting überreden:


----------



## NedRise (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri euch allen! 

Traumhafte Kulisse Megacarp...

Ich bin gestern nach der Arbeit mal ans Wasser und habe mal eine Nacht geangelt...Konnte auch was fangen...Wer mag schaut auch mal in den Boilieselbstdreher Trööt und gibt mal Feedback zu den Rezeptvorschlägen..#6

Grüsse..#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, ich war dann in den vergangenen 7  Tagen auch drei Mal am Wasser. Zweimal war ich nur wenige Stunden und  habe mit dem Method Feeder gefischt dazu war ich eine Nacht draußen...  Insgesammt gab es 14 Fische zwischen 3 und *54*Pfd, die besten hab ich mal fotografiert... Köder war immer ein Nash-Boilie: Monster Squid Purple...
Beim Method Feedern kamen die Produkte aus der Nash-Range zum Einsatz. 

































​


----------



## Roestertaube (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schicke Strecke, petri...war dieses Jahr ca. 5x los, immer Schneider


----------



## Blackfoot (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri,geile Tierchen und sehr schöne Bilder!

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## NedRise (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Schöne Fische...Glückwunsch...|wavey:


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war am 12.5. los für 6 Stunden .. Das Ergebniss 4 Karpfen


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Kollegen, und Petri Heil in die Runde.

Hier ist mein allererster Schwimmbrotkarpfen überhaupt.

Gefangen auf Toastbrot-Flocke an freier Leine.

... hat Bock gemacht


----------



## jmoerni (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

http://www.express.de/panorama/umst...eht-rentner-in-teich---tot,2192,22781880.html

Shit happens


----------



## Siever (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich habe die beste Karpfennacht überhaupt hinter mir. Mein Kumpel Max und ich waren von gestern Abend bis heute morgen um 7 Uhr am Wasser und haben keine Zeit zum Schlafen gehabt. Das geilste an der Sitzung war, dass es echte Teamarbeit war, da die Ruten teilweise abliefen, während einer die Montagen gerade ausbrachte. Der absolute Wahnsinn. Gekrönt durch einen bei uns seltenen Spiegler!


----------



## jogi89 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Mega Fischen


----------



## K.K.1978 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, schöne Fische die da raus gekommen sind.#6

Ich hoffe ebenfalls auf eine unruhige Nacht.

Grüße


----------



## NedRise (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Heute nacht zwei Läufe gehabt und keinen Fisch...grummel...|gr:

Grüsse an alle..#h


----------



## spacecarp (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo miteinander, konnte jetzt nach einigen kleinen zwischen 4 und 6 Pfund auch endlich was nennenswertes fangen, einen schönen Spiegler von gut über 20 Pfund. Fotos und genauerer bericht folgen.


----------



## Carp98 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Huhu  Ich schreibe meinen ersten Fangbericht überhaupt. Wir - mein Kumpel und ich - waren von Mittwoch zu Freitag an einem kleinen Teich.( 1 ha Wasserfläche, 0,25 ha Insel mit Büschen und Bäumen) Es gibt mehrere Satzkarpfen und einige 50iger. Größere gibt es leider nicht.
Für mich war es dieses Jahr leider erst der erste Ausflug.
Am Mittwoch Abend - gegen halb 9 - bekam mein Freund den ersten Biss. Es war ein kleiner Satzkarpfen mit 35 cm.
Gefangen auf Mais mit ein paar Maden.





Am Donnerstag Morgen um Punkt 9 Uhr stieg bei ihm wieder ein Fisch ein. Es war einer von wenigen Graskarpfen im Gewässer und dann noch ein recht großer.

Gefangen wieder aus Mais Made.





Bis zum Abend ging nichts mehr, dann piepte mein Bissanzeiger um halb 10 das erste Mal in diesem Jahr. Mit einem kleinen Satzkarpfen sollte also mein Angeljahr starten.

Gefangen auch mit Mais Made.
(btw: Das Bild haben wir am nächsten Morgen aufgenommen,deßhalb auch die ganzen zusammengebauten Sachen.)




Weiter ging es für mich um 12 Uhr mit einem 50 iger Spiegler, welcher dem Mais-Made Köder  auch nicht widerstehen konnte.





Der nächste Karpfen, welcher auf einen 16er Tigernuss-Scopex Boilie gebissen hat, stieg gegen halb 4 morgens wieder bei mir ein. Leider ist das Foto nicht optimal geworden.



 

Und der letzte Karpfen nahm meinen Mais-Made Köder Punkt 6 Uhr. Von dem habe ich leider kein Bild gemacht, da ich ihn direkt im Wasser ausgehakt habe. Er hatte nicht mal 30 cm und war ein kleiner Spiegler.

Mit diesen guten Fängen hat mein Angeljahr super begonnen und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## K.K.1978 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin!

Bei uns lief es nicht gut. Wir waren 2 Nächte unterwegs und hatten nur einen Lauf.

@Carp98: Glückwunsch zu den Fischen! Du solltest Dir jeodch eine Abhakmatte zulegen und den Setzkescher nur verwenden, wenn Du die Fische mitnehmen möchtest.

Grüße


----------



## YdeeS (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



K.K.1978 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> @Carp98: Glückwunsch zu den Fischen! Du solltest Dir jeodch eine Abhakmatte zulegen und den Setzkescher nur verwenden, wenn Du die Fische mitnehmen möchtest.
> ...



Wenn er die Fische Nachts gefangen hat und am Morgen Fotos machen will, kann er die kleinen doch ruhig in einen Setzkescher reinhauen. Ein Karpfensack wäre für so kleine Flöhe wohl etwas übertrieben, wüsste nicht wieso er die Fische dann mitnehmen muss ?;+


----------



## K.K.1978 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Wenn er die Fische Nachts gefangen hat und am Morgen Fotos machen will, kann er die kleinen doch ruhig in einen Setzkescher reinhauen. Ein Karpfensack wäre für so kleine Flöhe wohl etwas übertrieben, wüsste nicht wieso er die Fische dann mitnehmen muss ?;+


 
Tja, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. #q

Möchte aber an dieser Stelle keine Diskusion los treten. |bla:

Grüße


----------



## YdeeS (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



K.K.1978 schrieb:


> Tja, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. #q
> 
> Möchte aber an dieser Stelle keine Diskusion los treten. |bla:
> 
> Grüße




PETA bist du es ?


----------



## petri28 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Wenn er die Fische Nachts gefangen hat und am Morgen Fotos machen will, kann er die kleinen doch ruhig in einen Setzkescher reinhauen. Ein Karpfensack wäre für so kleine Flöhe wohl etwas übertrieben, wüsste nicht wieso er die Fische dann mitnehmen muss ?;+


Sorry, aber in Hessen steht in der Fischereiordnung was anderes:
*Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, *
*dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; *
*das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig.*
*Wenn mann dann dan den "Falschen" gerät, kann es Ärger geben.*


----------



## K.K.1978 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



petri28 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in Hessen steht in der Fischereiordnung was anderes:
> *Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, *
> *dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; *
> *das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig.*
> *Wenn mann dann dan den "Falschen" gerät, kann es Ärger geben.*


 
Jo, du sagst es!

Ein guter Rat ist nicht teuer. 

Grüße


----------



## Carp98 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey,
also eine Abhakmatte habe ich, das was du auf dem Bild siehst ist mein "Wiegesack". Einen von den 50iger Karpfen habe ich mitgenommen. Alle anderen wurden zurückgesetzt. 
Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass es eigentlich verboten ist die Fische wieder zurückzusetzen, aber bei unserem Vereinsgewässer wird nicht stark auf soetwas geachtet, vorallem da durch den letzten Winter der Weißfischbestand stark zurückgegangen ist. Nagut ich will mich ja nicht rausreden. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich sie gleich zurücksetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## K.K.1978 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Carp98, lass dir den 50iger schmecken! #h

Grüße


----------



## zander1203 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Es war wieder soweit am 18.05. ging es nochmal an meinem Vereinsgewässer auf Karpfen .
Um  17 uhr kam ich endlich am Wasser an . Ich hatte meinen sohn dabei der  auch ein wenig Angeln wollte , also habe ich ihm meine 2 Rute gegeben  und wir haben ein einpaar Std auf Weissfische geangelt mit einem  Maiskorn .
Wir hatten einige Karpfen dran , die aber durch den Kleinen Haken sofort wieder abgingen .
Als  mein Sohn dann keine lust mehr hatte und ich anfing mein Zelt für die  nacht aufzubauen konnte ich meinen ersten Fisch landen .
Einen ca 50 cm Brassen auf einem Maiskorn :




​









Dannach legte ich meine Beiden Ruten auf Karpfen aus eine mit Pellets und eine mit Fischboilies .
Ich hatte einen Tag vorher angefüttert mit Boilies und Pellets.


Um 21:40 hatte ich dann den ersten Run und konnte mein Stativ mal ausprobieren .
Einen 6,5 kg Schuppenkarpfen auf Boilie  ..




​



Um 22:45 konnte ich dann einen Schuppenkarpfen auf  Pellets fangen von 5,4 kg .
Der wollte aber nicht ruhig liegen bleiben .... 




​



Um 2 Uhr in der Nacht konnte ich dann auf Pellets einen 6,4 kg Schuppenkarpfen landen .




​







2:30 Uhr wurde ich dann wieder aus dem Schlaf gerissen .
Einen 5,1 kg Karpfen auf  Boilie.




​







Um 6 uhr morgens konnte ich dann einen 7,1kg Karpfen auf Pellets landen ..


Mein Vater hat versucht Fotos zu machen ist nicht ganz so gut geworden  






​

Dann tat sich garnichts mehr auf Pellets und Boilies , da unsere Karpfen an der Oberfläche langzogen .
Legte ich eine mit Schwimmbrot rein und konnte kurz dannach einen Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot landen von 5,2 kg











​Dannach ging es ans einpacken und nachhause , die Familie wollte noch zum Flohmarkt  ...


​


----------



## Carp98 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow Petri!
Wirklich gute Fangstrecke und schöne tiere


----------



## Marc 24 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich habe nach einem sehr schlechten Wochenende zum Glück nach einem Gewässerwechsel noch einen guten Schuppi fangen können .


----------



## Kuxi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Über Pfingsten, hatte ich endlich auch mal wieder ein paar nennenswerte Erfolge.


----------



## K.K.1978 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, schöne Fische die da raus gekommen sind!

Ich hoffe, bei mir läuft am Wochenende auch mal wieder was.

Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern nach dem Anfüttern an eine andere Stelle gegangen, damit ich da, wo ich nächste Woche mit Freunden fischen will, nicht alles wegfang 

Nach nur 10 Minuten kam dann der erste und einzige Biss des Tages auf Erdnüsse.
Fisch namens Rambo mit aktuell 31 Pfund


----------



## makki (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dieser Moment, wenn man den ersten Fisch der Saison gefangen hat... 

Es ist soweit, Karpfengemeinde,
ich konnte nach gefühlten 20 Sessions, einer Ente, einigen Fehlbissen endlich den ersten Karpfen fangen!!! Für seine knapp 16 Pfund hat er ordentlich radau gemacht 

lg,
makki


----------



## K.K.1978 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo!

Nach einigen Fischen zwischen 8 und 16 Pfund konnte ich einen von 24 Pfund an Land ziehen.

Ich hatte mich gerade hingelegt und war am eindösen, da piepte es 2x. Mein erster Gedanke, "schei... Brassen", doch dann ging das Piepen in einen Dauerton über. 

Grüße


----------



## NedRise (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch euch allen!

Besonders dir @Makki zum ersten Fisch des Jahres..#6

War im Mai nochmal erfolgreich und das Präsentieren klappt auch besser..:q
War  eine fiese verregnete Nacht,und am nächsten Mittag musste ich auch arbeiten.Nichtsdestotrotz war ich total motiviert und es hat sich gelohnt, die Nacht hat 2 Fische gebracht, das war der grössere der beiden,etwas über 15kg.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nicht der größte Fisch der vergangenen Tage, aber bei weitem der Schönste.
Über sowas freu ich mich mehr, als über nen unförmigen Kartoffelsack mit 20 kg 

Hatte exakt 16 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nicht der größte Fisch der vergangenen Tage, aber bei weitem der Schönste.
> Über sowas freu ich mich mehr, als über nen unförmigen Kartoffelsack mit 20 kg
> 
> Hatte exakt 16 Pfund




Petri, Kartoffelsäcke haben aber auch Gefühle.... Wenn die das hören fressen sie aus Frust nur noch mehr in sich hinein ... |supergri


----------



## antares1 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Trollwut,
wirklich ein schöner Fisch, Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Pumba86 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute morgen um 5.30Uhr endlich die magische 30 geknackt!



*Spiegelkarpfen
34Pfund
90cm
Tigernüsse in Pinapple Dip
Ems bei Warendorf*


----------



## Fury87 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 5.30Uhr endlich die magische 30 geknackt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat


----------



## Pumba86 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Irgendwas unklar? Oo


----------



## Fury87 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Irgendwas unklar? Oo



Nee, schon gut! |rolleyes Petri aus Münster.


----------



## Pumba86 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke


----------



## danny_loh (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wie sieht's bei euch aus sind die Karpfen schon am leichen?

Gruß danny


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sagt glaubich alles


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns sind se heute auch mittendrin im Liebesspiel


----------



## danny_loh (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Oh ha, dann wird's wohl nichts jetzt am WE. Fahren trotzdem los vielleicht sind sie ja bei uns noch nicht so weit.

Gruß


----------



## NedRise (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Pumba86

 Dickes Petri zum ersten 30Pfünder...


----------



## acidbrain (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo, vergangenen Samstag war mein 11-jähriger Sohn mit seinen Freunden an ´ner Kiesgrube angeln. Gegen Abend kam der Biss des grössten Fisches den er bis jetzt verhaften konnte. Nach 45min Drill konnte er gelandet werden, 86cm & 22 Pfund. 
  Ich bin selbst infiziert & hab mein Wissen an ihn weitergegeben, aber er hat immer öfter das Glück was dickes ans Band zu bekommen. Jetzt bin ich ein wenig im Zugzwang… |kopfkrat


----------



## marcel2003 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

dieses jahr ist karpfenzeit...

12 stück bisher, der kleinste 43, die größten 84,83,78 und 76

besonders ein 76er hat gekämpft wie ein elefant, war ein mordsdrill mit mehreren pausen


----------



## Anaconda1983 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo zusammen,


war jetzt ein paar tage am see und habe ein paar schöne fische auf die matte legen können, 



War ich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort´? oder doch nur ein zufall? der richtige Boilie?!































Carps zwischen 20 pfund und 36 pfund alles in 5 tagen, dank Selfmade baits!!! 

Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird folgen!


gruss


----------



## zander1203 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Schönen Karpfen  :



Es kommt wieder eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Tage.
Nicht wundern die meisten Bilder sind mit dem Handy aufgenommen .. 
Am 13.06.2013 war ich für ein paar Std bei uns am Vereinsgewässer mit der Feederrute .
Konnte 2 Karpfen landen  :









​







Und 2 weitere sind ausgeschlitzt beide gefangen auf 1-2 Maiskörner und einem 12 Haken ..


Dann ging es noch mal am 15.06 an den Vereinssee mit Pellets und Boilie ..


Ich konnte 4 Karpfen landen  1 auf Pellets und 3 auf Boilie  ..
























​







und  dann war ich Heute noch mal für ein paar Std am Wasser und konnte  wieder 4 Karpfen landen 3 auf Fisch-Chili/Pfeffer Boilies und einen auf  Schwimmbrot .





























​





So das war es wieder .
Denke mal das ich nächste Woche kaum raus komme wegen Arbeit usw ...


----------



## tarpoon (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

dieses jahr läuft es mit den karpfen wie sau  hatte am we 8 läufe. und das an einem gewässer wo ein fisch pro nacht schon sehr gut ist. die bilder hab ich wie immer in mein profil-album geladen... macht euch ans wasser und fangt was...


----------



## Ranger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns ist das Angeln fast unmöglich:

Der Wasserstand der Baggerseen ist gut 2m höher als sonst!


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Is bei mir genauso.
Die letzten 3-4 beangelbaren Stellen sind bei dem Wetter natürlich mit Schön-Wetter Agnlern bis obenhin vollgestopft.,
Ich will wieder Regen!


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Letzten samstag habe ich mal wieder seit langem draußen gepennt mit einem kumpel .. gefangen wurden leider nur 2 karpfen und 1 schleie...die fische waren nich gerade die größten 3-4klio.. aber man kann ja nicht immer die größten fagen ;-)


----------



## allgäucarp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So Leute, ich war auch wieder unterwegs. Ein Temperatursturz von knapp 20 Grad ist zwar nicht die beste Voraussetzung, aber man muss gehen wenn man Zeit hat.
Um 18 Uhr waren wir am See, bis wir alles aufgebaut und angefüttert hatten verging gut eine Stunde bis die erste Rute ins Wasser kam. Ich bestückte sie mit Tigernüssen und legte sie in Zwei Meter Wassertiefe vor das Seerosenfeld. Der zweiten Rute verpasste ich einen Blutmehlboilie um zu testen was besser geht.
Es dauerte keine zwei Stunden bis zum ertsen Run. Ich nahm die Rute auf und merkte gleich einen schweren Gegner am anderen Ende, der sich aber nur kaum wehrte. Meine Vermutung, das es ein Graser ist, sollte sich schnell bestätigen. Der Fisch lies sich ohne große Probleme durch die Seerosen ziehen. Nach den Seerosen sah ich ihn dann zum ersten mal in voller Größe und mir wurde ein bisschen warm. Als er im Freiwasser war ging der Tanz dann richtig los, typisch für Graser legte er ein paar rasante Fluchten direkt vor dem Kescher hin. Nach einer Weile konnten wir ihn endlich sicher keschern. Auf der Abhakmatte wurde mir die Größe dann richtig bewusst, denn er passte nicht ganz drauf. Das Maßband zeigte 110 cm an und die Waage blieb bei 16,5 Kilo Stehen. Ein Auftakt nach Maß!
Nur eine halbe Stunde später konnte Martin einen Schuppenkarpfen mit 6 Kilo fangen.
Die Nacht verbrachten wir am Feuer bei ein paar Bier und zum Teil ziemlich unsinnigen Gesprächen, als mich um kurz vor halb Fünf mein Piepser unterbrach. Nach kurzem Drill gesellte sich ein 9 Kilo Spiegler zu uns der sich nach dem wiegen schnell wieder verabschiedete.
Über den Tag konnte Fassl und Martin noch je einen Graser fangen. Am Nachmittag kam dann meine Frau zu uns an den See, ich überlies ihr eine von meinen Ruten und sie nutzte das gleich aus. Erst fing sie einen Graser mit 82 cm und eine halbe Stunde später setzte sie mit einem weiteren Amur von 105 cm und 13,3 kg noch einen drauf. Ich sah in die Runde und sah verwunderte Gesichter, nach dem Motto "die kommt und fischt uns in Grund und Boden".
Fassl hatte noch einen kleinen Schuppi am Abend und ich einen am Sonntag früh. Gegen Mittag packten wir dann alles zusammen und fuhren zufrieden mit der Ausbeute nach Hause.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sauber günter so muss es sein ,muss mal schauen das mir es dieses jahr  zu euch hoch reicht.

schcik mir mal ne sms mit deinem namen(mein handy hatte nen software schaden)


----------



## zander1203 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen fängern ...


 Am Samstag hatte ich mir ein neues Boilierezept überlegt und direkt abgerollt .Ein Schokoboilie mit Extrasüsse  ..




​ 


​



Nach dem ich das Wochenende Arbeiten musste . Ging es am Sonntag nach der Arbeit zum Vereinssee zum Karpfenangeln  .
Zum Einsatz kamen die Schokoboilies und meine alt bewerten Fish & Fruit Boilies..

Nach dem dann endlich die Köder im Wasser waren  , wurde noch ein wenig angefüttert und dann ging es an den Zeltaufbau  .


Die ersten 2 Std  blieb alles ruhig  , dann sauste das erste mal der erste Baitrunner ab .....
nach  einen Kräftigen Drill konnte ich einen ca 8 Kg schweren karpfen auf die  Matte legen .Beim Haken lösen ging meine 2 Rute auch los und nach  kurzem Drill konnte ich einen ca 5 kg Karpfen landen ....
Der erste Karpfen auf dem Schokoboilie -





​

Ich dachte mir fängt ja super an , wer weiss was noch alles kommt .....


Ca 1 Std später konnte ich dann den nächsten Rüssler landen von 9,4 kg auf Schokoboilie





​



Dann war Zuerst mal Ende mit bissen .
Der erste Biss kam dann morgens um 7:30 
Im  Halbschlaf aus meinem Schlafsack gekrabbelt und zur Rute hin. Nach  einem sehr langem Drill konnte ich dann einen ca 5 kg Karpfen landen .  Der eine Kraft hatte die nicht mehr normal war ..




​ 

Dann ging es ca im Std Takt weiter mit den Bissen ...


Karpfen von ca 4 Kg  




​

Der nächste Karpfen hatte 11 kg , ist dieses Jahr bis jetzt mein schwerster.
Ein Dank an Thomas fürs Foto machen .
.



​ 


Dannach konnte ich noch 3 Karpfen landen die Zwischen 4 und 8 Kg waren  ....




​ 


​ 


​ 


​

Ich konnte 9 Karpfen landen 3 davon auf die Schokoboilies... 
Ein erfolgreiches angeln wie ich finde  ......


Am Freitag geht es bis Sonntag ans Wasser  mal Schauen was ich dann Berichten kann .....


----------



## Angel-Kai (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin zander,

geiler Bericht! Die Karpfen sehen ja alle ercht super aus....

Fettes Petri

Kai :g


----------



## Norman B. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Prima Strecke - Ich liebe Schuppis!

Hatte letzte Woche bei 2 Übernachtungen insges. 8 Karpfen bis 31Pfd.


----------



## Herby_md (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Guten Morgen,

ist zwar leider ein Beifang, aber es handelt sich ja um ein Karpfen, also Poste ich das mal hier

War ein ganz schöner Kampf mit dem Fisch

Bitte entschuldigt die Qualität, ich hatte aber leider nur meine Handy bezüglich Fotos dabei.

LG Alexander


----------



## spacecarp (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geiler Fisch, Petri.

Wie hast den denn bekommen? in einem anderen Forum ist grad die Frage wie man Marmorkarpfen gezielt beangeln kann.


----------



## Herby_md (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



spacecarp schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch, Petri.
> 
> Wie hast den denn bekommen? in einem anderen Forum ist grad die Frage wie man Marmorkarpfen gezielt beangeln kann.


 

Den Fisch habe ich beim Spinnangeln zufällig gefangen. 

Gezielt auf diese Fischart zu angeln ist meines Erachtens nicht möglich. Die Fänge von Marmorkarpfen sind meistens Zufallsfänge wie bei mir.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

[FONT=Brush Script MT, cursive]_*5 Tage der Helle Wahnsinn*_[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Mit diesem Bericht will ich euch das Angeln in Frankreich ein bisschen näher bringen, die  Gewässer  hier in Frankreich sind  schon seit einigen Jahren bekannt. wegen ihrer schönen Lage, der hervorragenden Fische.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Als ich letztes Jahr im Oktober mit der Planung fürs 2013  begann, musste ein Gewässer her, was mir zu 100% zusagt, es musste Nachtangeln erlaubt , 3 Ruten mindestens, Boot erlaubt und kein zu hoher Angeldruck.... nach langem suchen im Netz war ich fündig, die Reise geht nach Frankreich![/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nach kurzem Telefonat mit meinem Bruder, war er sofort mit dabei und die Reise konnte beginnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Man war das für ein Winter, fast jeden Tag Temperaturen weit unter -10°C und es war bis ende Mai einfach nicht besser Teilweise Temperatur um die 5°C und Wasser gerade mal 7 °C und das Ende Mai... Umso mehr war die Freude dann auf Frankreich[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Am 9.06.2013 war es dann soweit, früh raus  aus dem Bett und Auto beladen, Vormittag mit  unseren Mädels schön Frühstücken.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Um 10 Uhr war es soweit, unser Abenteuer Frankreich 2013 konnte beginnen! [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nach etwa 7 Stunden Autofahrt, sind wir an unserem Ziel angekommen....[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Dieser 19 ha große See liegt in Mitten eines Waldgebietes. Die Ruhe dort ist einfach unglaublich![/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Um 18 Uhr nahm ich den See das erste Mal in Augenschein, ich muss schon zugeben, dass ich etwas überrascht war, der See war ungefähr ein Drittel mit Schilf bewachsen und sehr viele Seerosenfelder. Der Wind, der zur Zeit sehr heftig war, blies mit voller Kraft gegen das Ufer wo wir unser Camp aufgebaut haben. Mit dem Boot war es fast unmöglich, bei diesem Wellengang die Marker zu setzen. Doch gegen Abend um 21 Uhr ließ der Wind etwas nach, so dass wir noch unsere Hot Spots markieren konnten. Für die erste Nacht  fütterten wir  von Selfmade baits Active-Spot-Mix  und ein paar Boilies Active-Essential-Spice und Marine in verschiedenen größen großflächig um den Spot,wir fischten in 2,50m und in 3,8m Wassertiefe. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nachdem die Fallen alle im Wasser waren, konnten wir zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen, dass heißt, für´s erste Schlafen bis zum abwinken! [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wenzel (mein Bruder)  hat um 3 Uhr einen Vollrun, nach kurzem Drill konnte ich ihm einen Schuppi von 22Pf Keschern der auf Active-Essential-Spice 20mm kombiniert mit Fruit´n-Pepper Pop-Up 18mm ging .[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bei mir rast die rechte Rute die unter dem Baum Lag um 5 Uhr ab, dieser Drill dauerte etwas länger, weil der Fisch sich in meiner Leuchtboje verheddert hatte. Ich zog den Fisch und den Marker zusammen ans Ufer, so dass ich diesen keschern konnte, es war ebenfalls ein Schuppi  von knapp 25Pf. Das war es für die erste Nacht. Der Montagmorgen brachte uns keinen Fisch mehr, dafür wurde der Wind wieder stärker, so dass wir uns erstmal hinlegten und 2 Stunden schliefen.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Punkt um 12 Uhr Mittags, ging meine Mittlere Rute ab...die auf 3,8m  lag und mit 14mm Marine-Source + dumbell  bestückt war, nach etwa 15 min Drill , lag er endlich auf der Matte der schöne Schuppi mit 36 Pfund.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Am Späten Nachmittag gingen dann ein Spiegler und ein Schuppi  um 16.35 Uhr und einer um 17.25 Uhr auf  Maiskette und Scopex + [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]so ging der erste Tag zu ende und wir konnten ihn schön mit einem Grillen ausklingen lassen, was auch nachts nicht mehr passierte...[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Tag 2: [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Der Dienstag morgen war stürmisch und zu unserem Glück kam auch noch ein starker Regen hinzu, trotzdem beschloss ich, die Rute in 2,50m Tiefe zu versetzen. Ich musste ca. 140m weit raus bis ich eine Kante mit dem Echolot fand, die auf 4.80m ging und genau da setzte ich meinen Marker. Etwas von den Pure-Mussel  hinzu und gleich die Rute abgelegt auf den Spot, die ich im Boot dabei hatte. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert bis meine Bissanzeiger ersten Ton von sich gaben, Piep ... Piep ... und wieder Ruhe. Dieses Spielchen vollzieht mein Pieper jetzt schon seit 2 Minuten und ein wenig entnervt setze ich den Anschlag. Zack- kaum Wiederstand, nach kurzem Drill stellt sich heraus das es ein Stör ist und nicht grad ein kleiner... 1,75m und 38kg schwer war der Bursche ;-) [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]an diesem Tag konnten wir 7 Fische fangen , davon war ein Stör. Zwei Spiegler und 5 Schuppis.....[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Tag 3:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]konnte nicht besser beginnen wie mit einem schönen Schuppi mit 13,5 kg der auf Pure-Shellfish ging und in einer tiefe von 1,50m  vor den seerosen feld . [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Danach war erst mal ruhe und es wurde richtig heiß bei Temperaturen um die 30°C, strahlendem Sonnenschein und keinem Windhauch .[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]So waren am Abend alle Ruten abgelegt, da kam auch schon Bewegung im Wasser und der erste Bissanzeiger meldete sich, ein Fallbiss ließ nichts Gutes verheißen, denn die Rutenspitze wippte hin und her. Das Ergebnis war ein Brassen von ca. 6 Pfund. „Na, das kann ja heiter werden!“ dachte ich und legte die Rute erneut aus. In der 3 Nacht fingen wir noch einige Brassen, Schleien und 6 Karpfen um die 11 Kilo. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Tag 4.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In der früh haben wir es schön ruhig angehen lassen und haben beschlossen länger zu Frühstücken,da die letzte Nacht so ziemlich Anstrengend war.... Am Tags ging dann nicht mehr viel außer 2 Carps beide waren um die 7kg schwer.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Was nun die folgende Nacht und unsere letzte passierte hätten wir selbst nicht geglaubt. Die Fische folgten ihren alten Gewohnheiten - „Tonight is the night“ - Wir wollten uns gerade schlafen legen als der erste Biss erfolgte: Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich acht weitere male diese Nacht: „Gut Nacht wenzel“ - „Gut Nacht arni“ ... 5-10 Minuten später ... Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiep ... Die Karpfen ließen uns keine Ruhe und an Schlaf ist nach einem aufregendem Drill eh nicht zu denken. Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang legten wir uns zufrieden zu Bett.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Tag 5.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Morgens um 10 Uhr haben wir unsere Tackle alles zusammen gepackt und  haben den schönen Angelausflug mit einer Pizza und einem kalten Bier bei einer Pizzaria um die ecke ausklingen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Fazit: Wir fingen in 5 Tagen 29 Karpfen und ein Stör.  Das wichtigste aber war wir hatten viel Spaß und ein Neues Gewässer! Jetzt komme ich um ein bisschen Werbung nicht herum. Natürlich haben mein Bruder  und ich fast jede Sorte Boilies von selfmade-baits an diesem Gewässer ausprobiert, sind wirklich alles Top Köder. Wenn ihr euch also mit diesen Boilies versorgen wollt, dann ab ins Internet auf *www.selfmade-baits.de*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ich muss natürlich zugeben, dass man mit fast jedem Boilie Erfolg haben kann, aber mit dem richtigen Knödel ist man eben auf der sicheren Seite. Auf jeden Fall habe ich festgestellt, dass fischige Boilies definitiv besser laufen, als fruchtige.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns noch bei  Selfmade-baits  bedanken ohne die Boilies und der Qualität hätten wir bestimmt nicht so viele Fische!!!!*[/FONT]



 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Schöne Grüße aus Frankreich*[/FONT]

bilder sind im album zusehen und angeln 2013


----------



## spacecarp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Soo, hab zwar leider noch nicht alle Fische beisammen, (also die Fotos  ) aber dieses schöne Schuppentier kann ich schonmal posten. Die Waage zeigte 19 Kg ging aber zwei Fische später kaputt, also eher nicht. Keine Ahnung wie schwehr der genau ist, sollte aber so zwischen 14 und 17 Kg liegen. Doch mal ganz ehrlich, bei so einer Schönheit von Fisch ist es mir vollkommen egal wie schwehr er ist.

Gefangen leider nicht auf meine eigenen, sondern auf einen Schneemann aus einem 10mm The Crave boilie und einem mit Scopex gesoaktem neutralen 10mm Popup.


----------



## zander1203 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war jetzt eine Woche auf Leergang beruflich und bin so froh das ich jetzt Urlaub habe .
Also hatte ich mich entschlossen gestern Nacht auf Karpfen zu gehen .
Als ich um 19:30 Uhr  am Wasser ankam , war grade die Feuerwehr mit einer Übung am Wasser.
In Ruhe baute ich meine meine Ruten auf  und legte eine mit Fischboilies und eine mit Schwimmbrot  ins Wasser .


Dann versuchte ich mich ein wenig auszuruhen  , weil es war so war  ... 


​





Um 20:30 Uhr konnte ich dann den ersten Spiegelkarpfen von ca 3 kg landen auf Schwimmbrot ..



​ 

Kurz danach legte ich beide mit Boilie rein  ..


Um 22:20 Uhr konnte ich dann den nächsten Karpfen verzeichnen 
Ein Spiegelkarpfen auf Fischboilie von ca 4 kg ..




​



23:45 Uhr konnte ich dann einen Schuppenkarpfen  auf Fischboilie von ca 7 Kg landen 




​



Um 01:10 Konnte ich dann einen Schuppenkarpfen landen  von ca 9 kg  auf Fischboilie




​



3:30  Uhr  Sauste mein Bissanzeiger los  und landen konnte ich nach einen  schönen drill einen 103 cm langen Wels ... auf Fischboilie 





​

Um 05:30 Uhr konnte ich dann meinen letzten Karpfen landen  von ca 7 kg  auf  Fischboilie 




​


Um 6 Uhr musste ich dann einpacken da ich zuhause noch Holz klein machen musste 
.

5 Karpfen gefangen  und 2 verloren im drill   ...




Ich werde gleich wieder am Wasser sein mal schauen ob ich auch noch mal einen größeren erwischen kann ...


----------



## allrounder13 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal ein paar Fische aus diesem Frühling


----------



## AgentK (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hatte auch mal Glück 

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/9626/vc03.jpg


----------



## Angel-Kai (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

am Wochenende, in den Abendstunden, auf einen Tauwurm.
Sollte eigentlich eine Schleie oder Aal werden.

Der gute hatte stolze 46cm - nicht gewogen...


----------



## EdekX (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geile Fische agent und allrounder,
bei mir läufts eher so semi in letzter Zeit,
hier mal 3 von letztens, auf den letzten kleineren bin ich besonders stolz da ich ihn auf eine 3-18g spinnrute mit einem kleinen twister fing, sogar regulär! War ein klasse battle !


----------



## zander1203 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen fängern  zu den Tollen Fischen 


Gestern ging es dann wieder an meinen Vereinssee zum Karpfenangeln . Ich hatte einen Tag vorgefüttert mit Boilies und Pellets ..


Am Wasser angekommen ist mir dann aufgefallen das unsere Schutzen schon alles aufgebaut hatten am See für ihr Schützenfest  .
Meine Begeisterung ging sofort tief in den Keller ..
Aber ich wollte Angeln und so ging es an aufbauen ..
Um 20:30 Uhr lagen dann beide Ruten im Wasser , eine mit Pellets und die ander mit Fischboilie .


Um 20:50 Uhr konnteich dann den ersten run auf pellets verzeichnen  .
Ein kleiner wilder Schuppenkarpfen von ca 4 kg 




​

Danach  bekam ich mehrere Bisse auf Boilie die ich nicht verwerten konnte  ,  also stellte ich meine Montage um . Meine Fischboilies waren sehr weich .  Ich hatte sie erst am nachmittag gerollt ..
Ich verkürzte das haar und machte einen kleineren Haken dran ..
Dann kam zuerst mal kein Biss mehr ......


Um 23:10 Uhr  wurde ich dann aus meinen Gedanken gerissen , ein Vollrun auf Pellets  ...

Kurz  nach dem Anschlag klatschte eine Flosse auf Wasser und mir war klar das  ich mal wieder einen Wels am haken hatte . Zwar kein großer aber schön  war es trotzdem .
ein ca 90 cm Wels ...




​

Als  der köder wieder im Wasser war legte ich mich wieder auf meine Liege  und überlegte weiter ob ich die Bisse auf Boilie jetzt bekommen würde  nach den veränderungen ...


Um 00:05 Uhr ging der Bissanzeiger mit dem Pellets wieder los .
Zum vorschein kam ein ca 4 kg Karpfen ...
Er wollte nicht so wie ich es wollte  





​

Um 01:20 zog dann endlich mal der Boilie und ja ich konnte in haken und landen ...

ein Karpfen von ca 4 kg   und nein es sind nicht die gleichen  .....




​ 


Als die Rute mit dem Boilie grade wieder im Wasser lag, Pipste die Rute mit Pellet sehr zögerich .
Es war ein kleiner Wels von ca 25- 30 cm 




​



Also richtig zum schlafen kam ich nicht da jedesmal wenn ich grade eingeschlafen war geweckt wurde 


Um 2:20 Uhrkonnte ich dann einen ca 8 Kg karpfen auf Boilie landen ..




​

War alles nicht so einfach mit dem Stativ und die Karpfen  wollten  nicht ruhig bleiben, also entschloss ich mich wieder einfach so zu  Fotografieren .

 Um 3:00 Uhr konnte ich dann einen ca 7 kg Karpfen auf Pellets landen .




​

3:40 Uhr konnte ich den Nächsten Karpfen auf Pellets landen von ca 5 kg  




​

5:10 Uhr Biss dann wieder einer auf Pellets von ca 6 kg  




​

Dannach  konnte  ich zuerst mal ein wenig schlafen  ..Bis um 8:20 Uhr da konnte  ich dann einen Spiegelkarpfen von ca 6 kg auf Boilie Landen ...




​

Um 09:05 Uhr konnte ich dann den Nächsten Spiegelkarpfen landen auf Boilie von ca 8 kg  




​

Beim Einpacken konnte ich dann noch einen kleinen süssen karpfen von ca 3-4 kg auf Boilie landen ..




​



Durch das Schützenfest bei uns am See werde ich am wochenende nicht zum angeln kommen .......:-(


----------



## Slickerthanu (22. Juli 2013)

*Erste Session 2013*

So, da ich mich das laufende Jahr bis dato mehr den Räubern zugewandt hatte, habe ich mich das letzte Wochenende mal entschieden eine Karpfensession abzuhalten.

Das Gewässer ist mein Vereinssee (aktive Kiesgrube, ca. 40ha) in Südhessen mit relativ gutem Bestand an Karpfen. 

Plan war höchstens 2 Tage anfüttern und dann 3 Tage fischen.

Ich begann am Mittwoch Abend 2 Plätze (einer Ufernah, einer im tieferen Bereich) mit Partikeln (Mais, Weizen, Tigers und Hanf sowie halbe Boilies und halbe Boilie Pellets der gefischten Sorte anzufüttern. Pro Platz und Tag ca. 1,5 KG.

Am Freitag früh ging es dann raus bei herrlichem Wetter und bester Laune. 

Die Ruten lagen dann gegen 11.00h im Wasser und es gab erstmal ein kaltes alkoholfreies Weizen (ZISCH).

Gegen 14.30 dann der erste Run auf meiner Rute die mit TuttiFrutti von DWB bestückt war.

Ergebnis ein 14 Pfund Spiegler...





Kurze Zeit später dann ein Run beim Kollgen auf nen 20mm Scopex (DWB)

Ergebnis ebenso ein knapp 7KG schwerer Spiegler...






Dannn war erstmal Ruhe...

Nachts um 0:30h dann ein Run an der Rute vom Kollegen auf Scopex 20mm...

Der 9KG Schuppi durfte dann bis morgens im Carpsack ausschlafen und wurde dann zum Fototermin gebeten...






Da es an meiner Rute Nachts um 3 auch nen schönen Dauerton gab konnte ich nach dem Frühstück auch nochmal ins Wasser steigen...

18,5 Pfund Schuppi






Der Samstag war dann eher ruhig und am sonntag früh kam ich wieder ans Wasser.

erstmal ein paar Partikel welche ich Abends noch notgedrungen nachgemischt hatte (Dosenmais, Kidneybohnen aus der Dose, gequollenen Cuscus und Suppennudeln mit Maggi und Tabasco...) ausgebracht... und zwei Hände Fisch and Garlic Boilies (DWB) dazu...

um 12.00h kam dann auch gleich der Biss ca 8m vom Ufer entfernt...

Das Ergebnis ein 24 Pfund Wasserferkel... auf 20mm Fisch/Garlik mit halbem Hellfire (DWB) getoppt.











gegen 17.30 haben wir dann eingeräumt, den Platz gesäubert und zufrieden dem See verlassen...

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich jetzt wieder total angefixt bin, aber ich denke die letzte Karpfensession für dieses Jahr war es nicht.

Tight Lines

Slickerthanu


----------



## Angel-Kai (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen Fängern !!!
Bei mir läuft es eher semi-gut #q:c#d


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ertstmal Petri an alle Fänger alles sehr Schöne Fische die ihr so Landen konntet#6

Ich war von Freitag bis Sonntag auch an einem See nähe der Östereichischen Grenze genauer am Schmuttersee bei Roßhaupten. Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können und auch unser Platz war wie ich finde Perfekt!

Gefangen habe ich zwar keine Riesen aber ich freue mich auch über kleine Karpfen:k

Hier mal was für die Augen:


























Wie schon gesagt alles keine Riesen aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht#6

Grüße


----------



## Angel-Kai (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

also ich sehe leider kein Bild...

#c


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Komisch bei mir werden sie angezeigt....Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Megacarp (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern war ich am Großen Montiggler See (Südtirol) Karpfenangeln und konnte dabei unerwartet auf meine neuen Selfmadeboilies die erste Schleie meines Lebens fangen und sogar eine recht große mit stolzen 42 cm. Ich habe mich selten so über einen Fisch gefreut, da ich mir schon lange gewünscht habe mal eine Schleie überlisten zu können.

Hier die Bilder des Prachtstücks:

http://*ih.us/a/img96/2752/60lv.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/6963/9bin.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img703/5245/dz09.jpg


Gruß,
Megacarp


----------



## Angel-Kai (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Petri zur schönen Tinca...
Was für ein Boilie war das? Geschmack und Größe?
Auf kleine 12mm Boilies gehen die an manchen Gewässern wohl mal ganz gerne!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Megacarp (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Petri zur schönen Tinca...
> Was für ein Boilie war das? Geschmack und Größe?
> ...


 
Der Boilie war mein selbstgemachter Maggi-Fisch-Boilie über den ich in diesem Threat einen Bericht geschrieben habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267802

Der Boilies hatte einen Durchmesser von 16mm.


----------



## Angel-Kai (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

16mm ist ja recht "groß".
Ich behaupte mal das Schleien in der Regel eher 12mm fressen... Ausserdem gehe ich mal davon aus das deine Boilies recht "weich" sind ?


----------



## Megacarp (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> 16mm ist ja recht "groß".


 
Stimmt! Hätte ich gezielt auf Schleien geangelt dann hätte ich vermutlich auch kleinere Baits benutzt. Größere Schleien werden aber auch öfters sogar auf 20er Kugeln gefangen. Von daher denke ich, dass 16er Boilies für kapitale Schleien okey sind.
Eigentlich wollte ich aber einen Karpfen fangen, dass daraufhin meine erste Schleie biss, war mehr einfach eine glückliche Fügung...


----------



## makki (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Jawolljaja! :q
Endlich hats bei mir auch mal wieder gerappelt. Heute morgen um halb acht konnte dieser schöne Spiegler meinem Schneemann nicht widerstehen. Bei 85 cm und 24 Pfund für mich ein wunderschöner Fisch, der einen geilen unerwarteten Vollrun hingelegt hat. Leider sind die Fotos nicht so gut.
Tagsüber haben mich die Karpfen mal wieder zur Weißglut gebracht: Die Standen in Trupps an der Oberfläche und wollten nichts nehmen, kein Schwimmbrot, kein PopUp, naja ein schöner Anblick wars trotzdem. Und die Kulisse war wie immer Hammer. 
... Die nächsten Sessions können kommen.
lg,
makki


----------



## Angel-Kai (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Petri...

Wirkt der nur so dunkel, auf Grund der Kamera oder war der so "schwarz" ?


----------



## makki (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ne, der sieht nur so dunkel aus, das Licht war nicht so gut und Papa hats nicht so mit den Smartphones


----------



## fordfan1 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöne Schleie,Petri.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

nach 2 Tagen vorfüttern mit jeweils etwa 6 Kilo Hartmais und 150g Boilies konnte ich gestern Nacht an der Elbe diesen Schuppi überlisten. Die Bilder sind leider schlecht, da ich allein war. Der Fisch ist 74cm lang und muss zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund gewogen haben. Überschattet wurde das Ganze von Starkregen und den unzähligen Mücken, die auch trotz des Regens nicht aufzuhalten waren. Köder war ein Boilie. Wie man sieht, war es eine echte Schlammschlacht. Der Boden war sehr tief und ohne Gummistiefel wär da absolut Nichts zu machen gewesen. Beißzeit war so gegen 2 Uhr morgens.


----------



## Nick94 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, ich wollte euch meinen wunderschönen "Beifang" auf Tauwurm nicht vorenthalten. Ist zwar schon etwas her als ich den Fisch gefangen habe, bin aber auch erst seit kurzem hier im Board .
Er wurde in einem natürlichen kleinen Fluss gefangen, ich denke da wollte wohl jemand seinen Teichbesatz los werden.


----------



## K.K.1978 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

 trotz der Hitze lief es ganz gut am Wochenende.

 Ohne Vorfüttern konnte ich einige schöne Fische überlisten.

Und endlich mal wieder einen mit knapp über 30 Pfund.

Grüße


----------



## moep (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ Nick

Petri, wie hat er geschmeckt?


----------



## Nick94 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Neee ich bin da eher der Catch&Release Typ. Er durfte wieder schwimmen, war am überlegen ob ich ihn mitnehmen soll um ihn in den Koi-Teich von unserem Nachbarn zu setzen. Hatte aber keine Möglichkeit ihn schonend mit zu nehmen, meine Eimer waren alle viel zu klein.


----------



## Falco90 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gewässer: Stausee

Uhrzeit: 01.08.2013, 05:00 Uhr

Köder: Solar Club Mix 18mm

#h


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Morgen konnte ich diesen schicken Schuppi zum Biss verführen... Der Gute hatte 63 cm, war Kugelrund und an der Feederrute mit 18´er Vorfach hat der Drill mega Spaß gemacht... 

Petri an alle und noch ein schönes Wochenende... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern beim Köderfischfeedern für Waller als Beifang im Main erwischt. Ging gut rund, zum Glück hatte ich gerade die Rolle komplett mit neuer Schnur vollgemacht, sonst wärs wohl nach hinten losgegangen.
8,5 kg







Edit:
Diesen kleinen, aber hübschen Kerl hatte ich auchnoch. Fürn Flußfisch aber sehr kreisrund


----------



## Havefun24 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin einen kleinen konnte ich auch diesen Sommer für mich anlanden...:q... schwimmt wieder frisch from fröhlich frei...90 cm 34 Pfund

Gruß HaveFun


----------



## makki (26. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Letztes Wochende traf ich mich mit guten Freunden zum länger geplanten Zelten an einem 18ha Privatsee in der Nähe von Celle. Das Angeln stand dabei nicht im Vordergrund, eher das Zusammensein und gemeinsamer Spaß.

Donnerstag Auto gepackt: Als Futter 4 kg Partikelmix und 4 kg selbstgedrehte Boilies und Pellets + Groundbait.

Freitag nachmittags war ich als Erster am See. Zuerst Spots suchen, die auch schnell gefunden waren. Ein Plateu auf etwa 4m, die abfallende Uferkante einer nahegelegenen Insel und die Kante eines Flachwasserbereiches von 0,8 auf 4m.

Ich hatte keine großen Erwartungen ans Angeln gestellt: Neues Gewässer (letztes Jahr konnten die Jungs nichts fangen), Ostwind und viel Kraut und Hindernisse im Wasser.

Im Laufe des Abends trafen die Jungs dann langsam ein und wir genossen den Abend mit Lagerfeuer und Grill. Paar andere Angler fingen schnell einige schöne Rotfedern jenseis von 30cm, die ebenfalls wunderbar schmeckten 

Um Mitternacht saßen wir noch vor den Zelten, als meine rechte Rute Aktion anzeigte. Ich musste es erst realisieren, denn damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Schnell zur Rute, Kontakt aufgenommen, hängt! Bitte nicht verlieren dachte ich mir, denn dazu hätte der Fisch genug Möglichkeiten. Aber unter gespannter Unterstützung meiner Kumpels konnte ich schließlich einen schönen 20 Pfünder fangen, Wow!

Gegen 2 Uhr legten wir uns schlafen, doch um 3:15 Uhr bekam ich einen Fallbiss wieder an der rechten Rute. Ich wartete noch kurz, schlug dann aber doch an, hängt. Das Ergebnis war ein wunderschöner und zudem mein erster Graser mit 87cm und 12.6 Pfund. Ich konnte es kaum glauben. Schnell Foto gemacht (mir steht die Begeisterung ins Gesicht geschrieben ) und ab ins Wasser.

Wieder ins Zelt (der starke Ostwind war echt kalt!) und aufs Ohr gehauen. Doch gerade war ich eingeschlafen wurde ich um 4:45 Uhr von dem bisher heftigsten Vollrun meines Lebens geweckt. Ich spürte sofort einen schweren, massiven Fisch, der zudem noch Kraut eingesammelt hatte. Als ich den Fisch zum esten Mal sah, war mir sofort klar, dass es mein PB ist. Jetzt bloß nichts falsch machen! Doch schließlich war der Fisch im Kescher und ich überwältigt. 
Die Wage zeigte bei 90cm ganze 32 Pfund. Damit konnte ich meinen PB um 7,5 Pfund ehöhen. WOW! 

Ich konnte danach nicht mehr schlafen, ich hatte wahrscheinlich zu viel Adrenalin im Blut |supergri

Den Tag über konnte ich nichts mehr fangen, aber wir hatten viel Spaß beim Baden und Floßbauen. Ich konnte noch eine Rotfeder beim Feedern erwischen, aber sonst ging nichts mehr. Abends packte ich meine Angelsachen zusammen, welche von meiner Schwester abgeholt wurden, sodass ich die zweite Nacht nicht mehr angelte (dafür konnte ich Schlaf nachholen, denn die erste Nacht habe ich nur 2 Stunden geschlafen!).

Die Jungs konnten noch Rotfedern fangen und verloren einen größeren Fisch durch Schnurbruch.

So ging das Wochende langsam zuende, ein Wochende, welches mir noch lange im Gedächtnis bleiben wird. Trotz schlechten Bedingungen hatte ich super Erfolg und das mit guten Freunden, was braucht man mehr?! :m

In diesem Sinne geht raus ans Wasser, habt Vertrauen in eure Köder und verfolgt eure Strategie, im Endeffekt kommt der Erfolg!

lg,
makki


----------



## grubenreiner (27. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mit einem meiner langjährigsten und besten Angelkollegen gehe ich verhältnissmäßig selten fischen. Das liegt daran dass er sich mehr in die Richtung des modernen Großkarpfenangelns orientiert hat (und dort auch sehr erfolgreich und inzwischen auch für eine Baitschmiede angelt) und ich leichte Allroundfischerei und kleinere Gewässer seit einiger Zeit bevorzuge.
Aber ab und an schaffen wir es gemeinsam loszuziehen.
Das interessante daran ist dass wir uns dann immer gegenseitig annähern. So kam meine Lust einen großen Karpfen zu fangen und auch mal wieder Haarmontagen einzusetzen zurück während er sich 2 Centerpins zugelegt hat und auch wieder mehr der leichten Fischerei zuwendet.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir waren letzte Woche an einem Weiher und sind den Karpfen auf die Schuppen gerückt.

Alle mit der Centerpin gefangen, was es noch etwas besonders für uns gemacht hat:

17 Pfund





16 Pfund





19 Pfund





Wir fischen dort sehr nahe vor einem dicken, alten Schilfgürtel. Das bedeutet Hook and Hold denn wenn der Fisch ins Schilf zieht ist auch eine 0,40er Mono schnell durch.
Wir haben beide festgestellt dass es mit der Pin etwas einfacher scheint den Fisch zu halten bzw. Druck im Drill auszuüben. Die direkte Übersetzung und der Umstand dass man nicht pumpen muss um Schnur zu gewinnen ist hier wirklich ein Vorteil.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Norman B. (27. August 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich war vom So zu Mo das erste mal am Kanal und habe den Klängen der Autobahn gelauscht die der stetig starke Ostwind dieses Abends mit sich brachte. Idyllisch habe ich es mir sowieso schon nicht vorgestellt, aber das war doch fern ab von dem wie ich gern angle.
Jedenfalls wurde am morgen gegen 5 Uhr, kurz vor dem Einpacken mein Einstand gebührend mit einem 26Pfd Karpfen beehrt.
Auch wenn es nie mein Traum-Gewässer wird, den Kanal werde ich dennoch wieder besuchen.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## KarpfenVersteher (1. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nach erfolgreichem Abistress sowie erfolgreichem ersten Monat Ausbildung , wurde mein Karpfentackle sofort ordentlich aufgerüstet.
An meinem Vereinsgewässer herrscht leider ein sehr hoher Angeldruck , besonders auf die riesigen Karpfen. Durch massenweise Einfuhr von Boilies , ist es sau schwer dort fängig zu sein. Nun  ja Sachen gepackt und ersten Ansitz auf Karpfen vom 30.8-1.9 gewagt. 
Angefüttert habe ich den Platz nicht , da ich den See nicht noch mehr verderben will. Des Weiteren sind Boiliezufuhren verboten ( hält sich nur keiner dran).
Naja aber der Reiz besteht trzdem dort auf Karpfen zu angeln ( Verein besteht zu 80% auf Karpfenheinis) , da dort Riesige Exemplare rumschwimmen.
Am 31.8 um 12 uhr Mittags , wurde ich aus meinem Mittagsschlaf gerissen, durch meinen ersten Vollrun. Die neuen Pieper zeigten ihren Einsatz und durch 15 Jahre Angelerfahrung konnte ich meinen ersten Karpfen auf Boilie fangen.
Genau 100 gramm zu wenig für 30 Pfund , aber dennoch ein geiler Anfang.
Weiteres Tackle ist bestellt und die letzten Sommerwochen werden noch ausgenutzt. Fotos werden folgen

Ort : nähe Aachen
Temperatur: 17-18 Grad
Uhrzeit: 12 Mittags
Scopex 20mm Murmeln marke unwichtig
Gewicht: 29.8 Pfund Spiegler
Spot: Abfallende Kante in 10 meter entfernung ( von 1 m auf bis zu 5 meter abfallend) in Ufernähe


----------



## Norman B. (2. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich war die letzte Nacht wieder am Kanal und konnte die 30er Marke durchbrechen. Nicht schlecht für die 2. Session.
Nachdem ich den ersten Fisch versorgt hatte lief die nächste Rute ab. Sehr schön - so darf das öfter gehen.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Harry84 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen und dickes Petri zu all den tollen Fischen, die hier bisher gepostet wurden!

Anbei ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem letzten Ansitz . Geangelt wurde 5 Tage an einer ehemaligen Kiesgrube, an der ich zuletzt vor fast 15 Jahren mal Würmer gebadet hatte. Dementsprechend waren meine Erwartungen nicht so besonders hoch. Hinzu kamen der relativ starke Ostwind (zumindest die ersten drei Tage), sehr klares Wasser und hoher Befischungsdruck. Zu meinem Erstaunen konnte ich dennoch 9 Fische landen, wovon die meisten entgegen meinen Erfahrungen tagsüber gebissen haben. Gefangen habe ich alle auf gepimpte 24er Elite Boilis von IB...ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen, aber ich denke ich sollte schonmal erwähnen, dass ich weder Boilis vorgefüttert noch während meiner Angelei viel nachgefüttert habe (höchstens ne handvoll Boilis 16-28mm), das meiste Futter kam über "einfache" Pellets ins Wasser. Einen faden Beigeschmack hatte der Trip aber dennoch: Ich habe ungefähr dreimal soviele Fische verloren, wie ich rausbekommen habe. Einige gingen trotz Schlagschnur und sehr vorsichtigem Drill auf Grund von Dreikantmuscheln verloren und viele schlitzten aus. Lediglich am letzten Tag fruchteten meinen Maßnahmen und ich konnte meine Quote mit 3 gefangenen zu 2 verlorenen Fischen ins positive wandeln...





















würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand weiß, was das ist...hab noch nie so eine große Larve gesehen...





Gruß und dickes Petri an Alle
Harry


----------



## Norman B. (3. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bildnachtrag


----------



## marcus7 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

|bigeyes Norman, also der ist ja echt abgefahren :m! Petri dazu !


----------



## Norman B. (3. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke Marcus!


----------



## kischt (3. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei der Raupe könnte es sich um einen Weidenbohrer handeln.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:RK_0904_1483_Raupe_Weidenbohrer.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein 18er und ein 10er 
Beide auf Hailbutt, unangefüttert


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der nächste Fisch, 14 Pfund, hat gekämpft wie ein großer!


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an die Fänger!
Neben einem 8 Pfünder und einem 12 Pfünder gabs noch diesen schönen 17 Pfünder! Hat mich gefreut!


----------



## tarpoon (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ab ans wasser, die dicken beißen!!! bilder hab ich wie immer in mein profilalbum geladen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dito!!!

Mein Kanal-Wecker am heutigen Morgen:


----------



## EdekX (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Fisch für einen Kanal.
Ist immer mit sehr viel Arbeit und Geduld verbunden, hab ich Recht? #h


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kann auch mal noch meine Kugel zeigen. 72cm und 25 Pfund.

Hatten an dem Tag noch nen 19er, 20, und 23 Pfünder, was man für eine Nacht als durchaus gelungenen Ansitz betrachten darf.


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



EdekX schrieb:


> Klasse Fisch für einen Kanal.
> Ist immer mit sehr viel Arbeit und Geduld verbunden, hab ich Recht? #h



wie mans nimmt, solange die Motivation stimmt, ist weniger Arbeit und Geduld nötig. Und das Glück spielt auch immer mit rein!


----------



## vergeben (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern Abend gegen 21:00 in einem See im Süden Sachsen-Anhalts: Ein Schuppi von ca. 70 und 6-7kg.
Der hatte senkrecht in Höhe der Afterflosse einen Knick. Sah aus, als hätte ihn jemand falten wollen.


----------



## Rom87 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## jogi89 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zum schönen carp :m


----------



## Megacarp (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schuppi aus meinem Hausgraben :vik:


----------



## Reiti no.1 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Karpfen von heute Mittag , gefangen mit einem 15er pellet am Haar und flurocarbon Vorfach


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Karpfen von heute Mittag , gefangen mit einem 15er pellet am Haar und flurocarbon Vorfach


 
Respekt! Nur die Harten komm in' Garten!

Schöner Fisch.


----------



## hbader (6. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch mal einer von mir.


----------



## MalleKalle (9. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Von heut Nacht bzw heut früh


----------



## nExX (9. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

is zwar schon bissl her, aber möcht hier auch mal wieder nen hübschen präsentieren.

der gute heißt gonzo und war. ca nen meter lang. 

gefangen wurd er mit rising strawberrie im schönen mittelfranken.


----------



## EdekX (11. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Unfassbare Kurzsession.
Eine Nacht keine Auge zugekriegt, 9 runs 7 gelandet.
Hier die 2 schönsten, wobei ich den größten wohl verloren habe :c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



EdekX schrieb:


> Unfassbare Kurzsession.
> Eine Nacht keine Auge zugekriegt, 9 runs 7 gelandet.
> Hier die 2 schönsten, wobei ich den größten wohl verloren habe :c


 
Und das um diese Jahreszeit. Respekt!

Wie war geschätzt die Wassertemperatur und Tiefe, wo du die Kollegen gefangen hast?


----------



## EdekX (11. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Naja finde die Jahreszeit inklusive April-Mai mit die Beste!
Wassertemperatur hab ich nicht gemessen, aber vom Gefühl her zwischen 7 - 10°C, kanns net genau sagen.
Alle Fische auf ner langezogen Kante um die 4-5m gefangen,
See ist maximal 7,5m tief.


Gruss


----------



## agt93 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Einer von einigen netten Karpfen dieses Jahr


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (27. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schuppi, 80cm, gefangen am 18.10.2013 auf Made mit der Feederrute und leichtem Geschirr.


----------



## Angel-Kai (28. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, schönes Tier !


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*







so auch ich war am wochenende wieder mal draußen für eine nacht,

gebissen auf Marine-Source (Monster-Crab) von selfmade-baits, oben trüber (Schneeman-montage .... hookbait von 18mm Dumbell Pure-Mussel)

Uhrzeit etwa 3 uhr,  gewicht -- 21 pfund 

so das wars für diesen winter und jetzt kommen die Ruten in den Winterschlaf... 

wünsche euch noch eine schöne zeit und vielleicht sehe ich den ein oder den anderen auf den Karpfen/ Wallermesse...

gruss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

schöne fische jungs.
warum seh ich kein bild ,bin nächstes jahr nur in zwolle warscheinlich


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ronny mein bild ist doch drin? Oder sieht man es nicht...


----------



## Megacarp (28. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Also ich seh kein Bild in deinem entsprechenden Post...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

jetzt müsste es aber gehen oder?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## K.K.1978 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey, 

unsere Seen waren gerade 2 Tage eisfrei und ich konnte nicht widerstehen.

Es hat sich gelohnt, ein Schuppi von 12 Pfund auf 3 Maiskörner. Einen weiteren Lauf konnte ich nicht verwandeln.

Grüße


----------



## phirania (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na denn mal Petri zu dem frühen Fang...:m


----------



## Norman B. (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Komme grad von der ersten Kurzsession 2014.
Die Nacht 3 Uhr gab es einen 25 Pfund Spiegler als Einstand ins neue Angeljahr. Perfekt - so kann es weiter gehen.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Ranger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Petri Heil! Hast Du regelmäßig vorgefüttert? Oder den Wintereinstand gefunden? Wie groß ist das Gewässer? Wie ist der Bestand einzuordnen?

Bin auch ganz heiß auf den ersten Rüssler...


----------



## Norman B. (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das Gewässer hat ca 20ha mit einem guten Karpfenbestand. Nachdem gestern den ganzen Tag die Sonne auf eine flache, windgeschützte Bucht schien, habe ich mir dort am Abend eine Stelle auserkoren.
Vorgefüttert habe ich nicht, während des Angelns wurden alle Ruten mit Stickmix und gecrushten Boilies garniert und sonst nur wenige kleine Pellets im Angelbereich verteilt.


----------



## Ranger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Top! Dankeschön!


----------



## Michael079 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöne Fänge #6. Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr als Karpfenneuling auch mal einen auf die Matte legen kann.......werde mir Mühe geben


----------



## Ribar87 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Vorgestern gingen mir zwei Karpfen ins bild


----------



## Ribar87 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Michael079 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fänge #6. Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr als Karpfenneuling auch mal einen auf die Matte legen kann.......werde mir Mühe geben



Ich bin auch ein Karpfenneuling,aber das weiss der Fisch nicht


----------



## phirania (3. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na denn mal Petri an die Fänger...#6#6
Werde dies Jahr auch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (4. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Ribar

Petri zu den Frühjahrskarpfen!

Worauf haben die gebissen?


----------



## Black_Scorpion (10. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey, 

bereits letzte Woche hab ich einige kleinere Karpfen bis 45cm beim Feedern überlisten können. Heute gab es dann den ersten Besseren der Saison. Mit seinen 62cm und 3,5kg ein riesen Spaß an der Feederrute. Ein toller Auftakt für die Saison. 






Gruß
Black


----------



## zander1203 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nach dem es ein paar Tage schön warm war ging es am Sonntag zum Vereinssee zum Karpfenangeln ..
Am Samstag habe ich dann ein paar Boilies angefüttert ..


Um ca 9 Uhr hatte ich die Ruten im Wasser und es flogen direkt ein paar Boilies hinterher .
Ich konnte die ersten Karpfen an der Oberfläsche sehen die in der Sonne ihre Bahnen schwammen..
Die erste Schildkröte konnte ich auch sehen ..


​







9:50  Uhr sauste dann das erste mal mein Schnur von der Rolle . Nach kurzem  Drill konnte ich dann einen ca 6 kg Schuppenkarpfen landen , auf einem  Fischboilie ..




​



10:20 Uhr ging mein Pipser wieder los den ich leider nicht landen konnte .
Vor dem Kescher ist er leider ausgeschlitzt.


10:50 Uhr  Konnte ich dann einen ca 5 kg Schupperkarfpen auf meine Nussboilies landen ..




​











Um 12 Uhr habe ich dann keinen Karpfen im Unterholz verloren .


12:30 Uhr konnte ich dann einen Schuppenkarpen von 7,5 kg landen  gefangen auf meine Nussboilies..








​



Um13:20 Uhr konnte ich dann noch mal einen Karpfen von 7 Kg landen auf die Fischboilies






​



Beim wieder rein werfen der Rute ging dann die andere Rute los .
Der leider nach kurzem Drill  ausgeschlitzt ist ..




Das Wetter war super ,die Fische in Beislaune  . Einfach ein Gelungendes Angeln


Wassertemperatur war 8,3 Grad gemessen an der Oberfläsche
Lufttemperatur  21,2 Grad







​


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (13. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das war doch ein geiler Angeltag!  Am Samstag werde ich auch meine erste Session starten. Anscheinend sind die Schuppis wieder wach #6


----------



## Norman B. (13. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Komme grad von der ersten Kurzsession 2014.
> Die Nacht 3 Uhr gab es einen 25 Pfund Spiegler als Einstand ins neue Angeljahr. Perfekt - so kann es weiter gehen.


Ein Bild gibt es auch noch dazu...


----------



## zander1203 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri zum tollen Karpfen


----------



## Martin1987 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den fängen. Werd denmnächst auch meine erste Karpfen Saison starten . Was meint ihr, stehen sie jetzt eher Tief oder im flachen?


----------



## BaRkEeY (13. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wechselhaft.. bei klarem Sonnenschein werden sie wahrscheinlich in die sich schneller erwärmenden flachen Zonen ziehen.. Ich persönlich fische im Moment eine Rute im flacheren und eine im tieferen. Das ist die Universallösung  
Wenn du auf einer der beiden Rute mehr Bisse bekommst, dann weißt du auch wo die Karpfen sich momentan lieber aufhalten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zander1203 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nach dem Nachtdienst ging es dann morgens los zum Karpfenangeln .
Da es der einzige schöne tag sein sollte , habe 2 tage vorgefüttert..


Um 9:30 Hatte ich dann endlich die Köder im Wasser..
Aber leider waren meine Batterien alle leer in meinen Bissanzeigern und ich musste mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen ...
Da meine Bremse sehr laut ist hatte ich es so versucht .. 
Ich konnte in einer Ecke einen unserer Koikarpfen sehen .. der ca 4 kg hat ..















​







Um  10:30 Uhr konnte ich dann den ersten Run verwandeln einen ca 6 kg  schweren Karpfen auf einem Fischboilie . Ein Freund (Thomas) hat in dann  noch abgelichtet ..




​











Um 11:10 Uhr konnte ich dann den 2 Karpfen landen , einen ca 6 kg Karpfen auf einen Fischboilie




​







11:40 Uhr konnte ich dann einen weiteren Karpfen landen von ca 6 kg auf 2 Nussboilies.




​









Nach einem etwas längerem Kampf konnte ich dann um 13 Uhr diesen schönen 12 kg Karpen landen auf einen Fischboilie .




​











Dannach tat sich dann nichts mehr .....


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Fänge in letzter Zeit!! Petri Heil!
Ich hoffe am Wochenende komme ich auch ans Wasser - der erste Karpfen müsste bei mir langsam mal kommen!


----------



## BaRkEeY (28. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Zander1302 Petri zu den tollen Fängen! 

@Aalredl Ich geh auch ans Wasser am Wochenende, mal sehen ob sich bei mir der erste Karpfen 2014 auf die Matte legen lässt.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuxi (2. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein freundliches Petri aus Velbert,

auch ich hatte einen recht netten Saisonstart und konnte
zwei mittelprächtige Karpfen "verhaften".
Das Wetter war traumhaft schön und die Karpfen waren
schon erstaunlich "wach" für diese Jahreszeit.

Euch allen gute Fänge,
Kuxi


----------



## BOB2611 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Da is er der erste Frühjahrs Carpi und dann gleich eine kampfsau aus der Elbe


----------



## ODS-homer (3. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

dienstag war es soweit:
im herbst habe ich die angelschein-prüfung gemacht, ab 1.4. galt eeendlich meine jahreskarte - ab an den see!!!
pünktlich um mitternacht habe ich angeangelt mit frolic und wurm - nix tat sich.
die nacht war höchst unerfreulich, zelten ist am see verboten, und so lag ich im schlafsack direkt am schmalen ufer - mitten in der krötenwanderung#q.
an schlaf war nicht zu denken, ständig hopsten die viecher auf mir rum, dötzen mir ins gesicht und verirrten sich in den schlafsack...voll ungeil|evil:
morgens habe ich dann auf posenmontagen umgesattelt, würmer aufgezogen - nix.
mehrmals kreuzten dicke karpfen knapp unter der wasseroberfläche dicht am ufer, aber die knibbelten nur mal kurz an der pose, statt sich für meine köder zu interessieren - die kannten die nummer wohl schon|bigeyes.
mittags hatte ich dann die schnauze voll, hab ein vorfach direkt an die hauptschnur angeschlauft, nen wurm aufgezogen und mit freier leine geangelt.
jackpot!
75 cm, 6kg - mein erster karpfen:vik:





die tierchen haben beachtlich mehr power als hechte, das war ein amtlicher fight:q


----------



## spike999 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri heil von meiner seite werd mein ersten karpfen auch nie vergessen...war ähnlich wie bei dir #6 ...


----------



## Lucius (4. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Konnte heute Mittag beim Method Feedern einen schönen Schuppi von ca. 50 cm landen, hatte meine Abhakmatte zuhause vergessen dsw. gab´s nur ein kurzes Bild im Kescher und dann wieder zurück ins Wasser....

Später ging mir dann beim anheben des Futterkorbes zur Kontrolle ein Ruck durch die Rute und im ersten Moment dachte Ich Ich hätte einen Hänger,..... der dann jedoch anfing zu zucken......
Ich konnte den Fisch ein paar Meter drillen dann sprang er an der Oberfläche und Ich konnte sehen das sich ein ca. 60 cm Hecht wohl aus Reflex meine 3 Maden am 10er Haken geschnappt hatte..
Als er dann an der Oberfläche sprang und sich dabei schüttelte war der Spuk natürlich zu Ende und das kurze Method Feeder - Monovorfach war durch .........


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wir hatten heute ca 10 dieser 1,2kg Kärpfchen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> die tierchen haben beachtlich mehr power als hechte, das war ein amtlicher fight:q



Hechte sind hinsichtlich Kampfkraft nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar mit Karpfen. Ich hatte heute wieder mal mehrere 8-kg-Karpfen an der 25g-Rute. Das ist Angeln! 30m Schnur sind weg wie nix.

 Grasfische toppen das Ganze übrigens noch um einiges. Da ist dann schnell mal eine halbe Stunde um, bevor der Fisch (hoffentlich) im Kescher liegt.


----------



## Der-Hechter (5. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> 75 cm, 6kg - mein erster karpfen:vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du den an einer Wäscheleine gehältert?


----------



## ODS-homer (5. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nee, nicht gehältert, nur posthum gehaltert.
ich mach immer so ne reepschnur durch maul und kiemen, damit lassen sich die biester glitschfrei hantieren und im wasser hängend kühl lagern - ich fahre mit dem rad an den see, da hab ich keinen platz für ne fette kühlbox.
habe auch schon gesehen, wie fische ne halbe stunde nach dem töten noch einen letzten krampfhupfer getan haben und platsch, weg waren sie - muss ich nicht haben:q


----------



## Carphunter-Chris (6. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

in der Angelscheinprüfung , war da irgentwo auch die Rede von Waidgerecht oder sowas ?


----------



## Stumpelmeier (6. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Guten Morgen,



Carphunter-Chris schrieb:


> in der Angelscheinprüfung , war da irgentwo auch die Rede von Waidgerecht oder sowas ?



ja, definitiv!

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, warum unser Hobby teilweise in Verruf gerät....


----------



## Carsten83 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Er schrieb doch deutlich posthum - der Fisch war also tot. Ich nehme also an, dass der Fisch waidgerecht getötet wurde und das 'aufhängen' nur mangels Kühlbox erfolgte. 

Sicher auch nicht die korrekt Art aber kein Grund hier nen Fass aufzumachen und den Thread vom Thema abkommen zu lassen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Carphunter-Chris schrieb:


> in der Angelscheinprüfung , war da irgentwo auch die Rede von Waidgerecht oder sowas ?


  In deiner Schulausbildung, war da irgendwann mal die Rede von "posthum"? Wenn du den Begriff nachgeschlagen und verstanden hast kannst du gerne weiter pöblen #h


----------



## Haenger (6. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Manchmal ist es echt verrückt...!!! [emoji4]
Heute Morgen den Anfang mit 'ner Barbe gemacht, dann vor ner halben Stunde noch via tapatalk diesen Thread hier gelesen und dacht mir so... Och mann, wär schon schön wenn's auch bei mir mal für 2014 mit dem ersten Karpfen klappen würde!
Bin gerade dabei meine eine Rute neu zu bestücken...
und los geht die Lucie! [emoji2]

Saisonstart mit 'nem 20pfünder!
Und da ich ausschließlich an Fließgewässern angel, zählt das doppelt für mich. [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angel-Kai (7. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schönes Tier!
So sehen die bei uns im "Kanal" auch aus..
Petri !


----------



## jkc (7. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ah, Petri! So einen "Zweifarbigen" habe ich am Wochenende auch gesehen, kann jemand nochmal sagen, wie das zustande kommt? Hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen aber wieder vergessen...
Kann sich das auch wieder normalisieren?

Grüße JK


----------



## Flussmonster (7. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das erste mal in meinem Leben das ich gezielt auf Friedfisch draußen war, und direkt einen erwischt, er hatte 68cm, gewogen habe ich ihn leider nicht, geschätzt würde ich 5-6 kg sagen #h
Trotz noch extrem kalten Wassers, hat es glücklicherweise geklappt


----------



## Megacarp (17. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Nach langem habe auch ich es heute mal wieder für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser geschafft und konnte dabei am örtlichen Graben (Tramin, Südtirol) diesen 53cm großen gut genährten Schuppi an Land ziehen. Bis jetzt mein größter Karpfen an diesem Kleingewässer. Gebissen hat der Gute auf eine Maiskette.


----------



## Brachsenfan (20. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,
 Petri an alle Fänger!
 Hab heut auch den ersten in diesem Jahr landen können.
 Leider erstmal ein kleiner, aber ihr wisst ja, dass ich nicht auf die ganz dicken aus bin.
 42er Schuppi mit 1,6 Kilo
 Leider kein Bild gemacht!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Shortay (20. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glaube ist der erste Koischuppi 2014 , den der kollege an land gezogen hat!













6,4kg


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

19 Pfund, 3 Tigernüsse am Haar


----------



## Shortay (20. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Trollwut fängt und treibt sich in allen threads rum genial!!! 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## boot (20. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Shortay schrieb:


> Glaube ist der erste Koischuppi 2014 , den der kollege an land gezogen hat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiler Fisch, *Fett Petri*.lg#h


----------



## K.K.1978 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,

konnte letzte Nacht einen schönen Spiegeler von 40,20 Pfund ziehen.

Und einen weiteren von 22 Pfund.

Alles ohne Vorfüttern und mit wenig Anfüttern!

Mache keine Fotos mehr mit Fischen auf dem Arm. Ich denke, dass Wiegen und kurzes Fotografieren ist schon genug Stress für die Jungs!!

Grüße


----------



## matscher83 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Achim K. (27. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern Abend von 18.30 Uhr bis 21 Uhr auch kurz am Wasser und der erste Spiegler wollte kurz vorbei schauen.


----------



## phirania (27. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger....#6#6#6


----------



## JottH (30. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War grad letztens wieder unterwegs und konnte zwei schöne Spiegler landen. Einmal 7.8 Kg und einmal 6.9 Kg.

Da ich starker Verfechter von catch & release bin, hab ich die Milchner natürlich wieder schwimmen lassen 

Petri.


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. April 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ *Chorche*

Sauber, tolle Fische und schöne Bilder. Lass dir schmecken!

Petri Heil! #h


----------



## tegro (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Leute
Schone Fische
Habe es gestern Nacht es endlich ans Wasser geschaft das erst mal dieses Jahr.
Und es hat sich gelohnt konnte drei schone Schuppis erwischen ein 58er, ein 60er und ein 68er meine beste Nacht. 
Und die bissen auf Matze Koch boilis
Mfg
Tegro


----------



## Einzeller (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

einen Fang aus meinen Vereinsgewässer. Für mich ist das ein Spiegelkarpfen. Jedoch wurden von Freunden auch anderes genannt. Äüßere jetzt nichts, um Meinungen zu beeinflussen. Ich würde mich über Beiträge freuen!

Grüße


----------



## YdeeS (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das ist ein full scale Spiegelkarpfen.
Sag bitte nicht, dass du diesen einzigartigen Fisch mitgenommen hast ?


----------



## WoifeBGH (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wunderschönes Tier sieht meiner Meinung aber nicht nach zurückgesetzt aus

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Er wird schon wissen was er macht und für richtig hält, da braucht er sicher keine Kommentare dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So isses  - Mods habens im Blick..


----------



## Einzeller (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

der Fisch schwimmt! :m Das ist der mit Abstand schönste Karpfen den ich je gefangen habe und voller Laich. War ein Beifang und daher die schlechten Bedingungen für das Foto. Musste das Foto aufgrund meiner Unklarheit aber einfach machen... man will nicht dumm sterben.

"full scale Spiegelkarpfen" <- Ich konnte dazu auf die schnelle nichts finden. Hättest du/ihr vll eine Seite mit Informationen?

Grüße


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, 

https://www.carp.de/berichte/fischbiologie/91-karpfenrassen.html

https://www.google.de/search?q=full...qrt0gWox4HgCQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=917&bih=460

Grüße JK


----------



## Einzeller (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi,

vielen Dank! Der erste Link war wirklich sehr lesenswert und lehrreich!

Danke für die Hilfe (auch den anderen ;-) )!


Grüße


----------



## Haenger (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der dritte Karpfen für dieses Jahr...
und das auf die neue Rute!
Sehr geil... 25 Pfund und 87 cm!
[emoji2]




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Haenger schrieb:


> Der dritte Karpfen für dieses Jahr...
> und das auf die neue Rute!
> Sehr geil... 25 Pfund und 87 cm!
> [emoji2]
> ...





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch - und schöner Fisch auch noch.
Schlanke Schuppis sind für mich einfach schöner als die Mastbomber.


----------



## Haenger (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dankeschön!
Seh ich genauso, zu dem sie meistens auch noch ein tick sportlicher sind!


Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## K.K.1978 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

konnte letzte Nacht einen schönen Spiegler (29,5 Pfund) fangen.
Eine ebenso Großer hat sich kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet.
Was für eine Nacht. 

Grüße


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo zusammen, 

konnte vom fr. abend bis auf sa. abend mit meinem Bruder 2 Spiegler und ein Schuppi überlisten,

Spiegler ging  am Fr. Abend um 23.15 uhr auf Marine geschmack drauf, hatte 34,5 Pfund.

um 10.30 etwa ging der Schuppi auf Pure-Mussel in 3,50m und hatte 26pfund.

Beim zusammen Packen am Abend 18 uhr, ging der nächste Spiegler mit 30,5 pfund auf Maiskette. Tiefe 1,30m !


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich bin einfach mal so frei und verlink das so.
Hab keine Lust alle nochmal einzeln hochzuladen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4127196&posted=1#post4127196


----------



## kappldav123 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war von gestern bis heute mit unserem Sohn am See draußen. Muss sagen, dass ich beim gezielten Karpfenangeln und auch beim Boilieangeln absoluter Neuling bin. Und so hatte ich heute den ersten Erfolg mit Boilies überhaupt.

Haben um 3 Uhr nachts nen 15 Pfünder gefangen, zwei Stunden später dann gleich noch nen 17 Pfünder. 

Hab mich riesig gefreut über diese "Brummer".

Und, ja, ich weiß, ich brauch ne größere Abhakmatte


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kaum wirds wärmer, kommen die Karpfen.
Glückwunsch an die Fänger und danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Jou, die Karpfen beißen jetzt. Am Sonntag drei 50er Satzkarpfen auf Brotbolle mit Ananasaroma im Abstand von jeweils 20 Minuten. Ach ne, einer war auf Dendro. Einer vierter ist mir kurz vorm Kescher abgehauen.

War schon am Zusammenräumen, da kommt mein besserer Hälft vom Hechtangeln zurück, kuckt recht sparsam (er hatte nämlich nix), wagt es, sich über meinen Köder (Brotbolle mit Ananasaroma, haha!!!)  lustig zu machen, läßt sich auch noch auf ein Wettangeln ein, das Dummerchen, und so hatte ich nach weiteren 10 Minuten den vierten .

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## spacecarp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo miteinander,

nach längerer AB Abstinenz will ich auch mal wieder meine Saison zusammenfassen.

Nachdem ich mich durch einige Kurzansitze an verschiedenen Gewässern und auch die erste Nacht geblankt hatte, ging im März die Saison wieder richtig los.
Mit kleinem Gepäck und ein wenig Futter ging es an meinen Futterplatz, den ich in der Hoffnung auf Große selbst zu dieser Jahreszeut mit 20er Kugeln befütterte. Ruten aufgebaut, gemütlich gemacht und erst einmal vom letzten Stress abschalten.
Kaum war die Sonne unter gegangen gab es auch schon den ersten, zaghaften Lauf. Kurzer Kontakt, weg. Das Fluoro Vorfach wie durchgeschnitten. Da war wohl eine Glasscherbe oder sowas. Dann ging leider in dieser Nacht nichts mehr, doch konnte ich in meiner 2. Nacht gleich 2 Fische von ca. 3 und 8 Kg fangen und hatte noch einen Aussteiger. Die nächsten Nächte brachten dann noch 2 Fische und viele einzelpiepser. Dann auf einmal tot, nichts mehr auf dem Platz. Die Karpfen waren wohl ins flachere gezogen.

Daraufhin folgten nach einer weiteren Blanknacht und einem Rigwechsel an einem neuen Spot wahre Sternstunden. Nein, nicht viele ganz Dicke, aber ein traumhaftes Durchschnittsgewicht von ca.7-9 Kg. Nach der neuanschaffung einer Spodrute und ermarkern eines völlig neuen Spots an meinem Hausgewässer fing ich in 2 Sessions gleich 2 Traumfische.

Eine kleine Auswahl an Fängen könnt ihr hier sehen.

TL

Spacecarp


----------



## matscher83 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern,mein Neid is mit euch:m:m:m


----------



## simsonite (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ist zwar mittlerweilen schon wieder fast 3 Wochen her...

Wunder schöner Lederkarpfen auf der Feeder, war ein ziemlich genialer und zum Glück hindernisfreier Drill...


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wahnsinns Fische wieder dabei! Petri!

Mein Futterplatz ist angelaufen und entsprechend gut habe ich gefangen. Der Größte mit 30 Pfd








Dazu gesellten sich noch 3 weitere Schuppis bis 17 pfund. 
Einen Spiegler hatte ich überraschenderweise auch dabei - kommt dort eher selten vor!


----------



## Trollwut (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir Freitag der größte, Spiegler mit 20 Pfund






Und der Graser mit ca. 19,5 Pfund


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Mein erster Karpfen an meiner neuen rute & neuen Rolle und gleich der erste Karpfen 2014 über 10 Pfund 






Der 14 Pfünder darf wieder seine Runden ziehen ;-)

Auch an alle anderen Petri heil - wo angelst du ? Ich will auch solche Riesen ;-)


----------



## fischfaenger61 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na dann möchte ich mich auch einmal beteiligen mit einen Spiegler von 42 Pfd von der letzten Woche


----------



## Daniel_BW (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Gestern, nen schönen Schuppi mit 22 Pfund.


----------



## geierle (25. Mai 2014)

Petri allen Fängern. 
@Fischfänger was für ein Brocken den du da verhaftet hast. Ich hoffe ich werde auch mal so einen an die angeln bekommen.

War gestern ebenfalls unterwegs und konnte nachts einen für mich schönen Spiegler landen. Ansonsten waren noch 6 brassen, 2 Forellen und 2 Aale dabei.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@geierle: solche Brocken fängt man ja nicht alle Tage, das ist auch erst mein 2. Fisch über 40 Pfd, die Mehrzahl sieht so aus : (auch letzte Woche gefangen )


----------



## allgäucarp (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So bei mir hat die Saison jetzt auch endlich angefangen und ich kann auch schon schöne Erfolge zeigen.
Wie jedes Jahr ging es am 1. Mai los. Der Start war zwar noch recht verhalten, das wunderte mich bei dem Wetterumschwung aber nicht sonderlich.
Am 1. Mai blieben meine Frau und ich noch schneider, das konnten wir aber schon am nächsten Tag ändern. Andrea legte mit einem Spiegler von 18 Pfund vor, das lies ich nicht auf mir sitzen und konterte einen Tag später mit einem Graser mit 18,5 Pfund und einem Spiegler von 16 Pfund. Andrea und ich fingen je noch einen Schuppenkarpfen von knapp 12 Pfund.
Am 4. konnte ich mich mit einem Schuppi von 18 Pfund jetzt doch noch absetzen.
Am 16. Mai ging es dann weiter, vom Wetter her war´s noch nicht viel besser, mittlerweile lag die Wassertemperatur nur noch bei gut 11 Grad. Da ich meine Spot´s vorgefüttert hatte, waren wir denoch guter Dinge.
Diesmal war Fassl mit von der Partie, der am Abend gleich mal einen Schuppi fing. Eine Stunde später konnte ich den ersten Spiegler über 20 Pfund in diesem Jahr fangen, die Waage zeigte 21 Pfund an. Am Morgen um kurz vor Fünf weckte mich Fassl und meinte er braucht einen Fotographen, er hatte seinen größten Graser den er bis jetzt hatte auf der Matte, 110 cm und 30 Pfund.
Nachdem Fassl noch einen Schuppi sicher zum Landgang überreden konnte war Andrea mal wieder an der Reihe, zwar nicht auf ihre Rute, aber ich überlies ihr den nächsten Run an meiner. Zehn Minuten später hab ich es fast bereut, meine Frau servierte mir einen Amur von gut einem Meter und 23 Pfund. Ich freute mich für Andrea.
Fassl fing am Abend noch zwei "kleinere" Graser, mit 95 und 91 cm. In der Früh wurde ich recht unsanft durch meinen Piepser aus dem Schlaf gerissen, Nach einem heftigen Drill durch die Seerosen konnte ich einen schönen Spiegler von 27 Pfund sicher über die Maschen führen, es ist seit Jahren der Größte Spiegelkarpfen für mich. Durch meinen nicht zu überhörenden Freudenschrei stand Andrea und Fassl auch schon mit dem Foto parat und wir schossen ein paar Fotos in der Morgensonne.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri an alle fänger!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> Na dann möchte ich mich auch einmal beteiligen mit einen Spiegler von 42 Pfd von der letzten Woche



Wahnsinns Fisch!

Gratulation.


----------



## marcus7 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders Nordbeck zu seinem adretten Outfit auf dem ersten Bild mit Schuppi :q#6


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Vielen Dank


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Fischfänger zu dem klasse Spiegler. Ich hab auf meiner Strecke nachgelegt. Beide Fische liefen innerhalb von einer halben Stunde ab. Dann kam der heiße Sonntag und nichts ging mehr. Vermutlich sind die Burschen jetzt anderweitig bschäftigt...


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wunderschön! Petri heil.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Aalredl, die Stimmung auf den Bildern finde ich einfach genial, man könnte annehmen es sei in der aufgehenden Sonne aufgenommen -  sind sie das ?
 Ja mit den warmen Tagen kommt bei unseren Schätzchens auch der Fortpflanzungsdrang.


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke!! 
Die Bilder wurden frühs zwischen halb 6 und um 6 Uhr aufgenommen, gerade als die Sonne hoch kam und den Nebel beleuchtete. Gehörten zu den schönsten Drills seit langem bei mir. Allerdings war auf Bild 2 die Linse beschlagen


----------



## allgäucarp (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

War letztes WE auch wieder am See und wir konnten zusammen insgesamt 18 Fische auf die Matte legen. Der schwerste war ein Spiegelkarpfen von 9,2 kg, ein alter Bekannter, den wir schon sieben oder acht mal die letzten Jahre fingen und der wohl nicht mehr größer wird.
Im Durchschnitt hatten die Fische nur um die 5,5kg und waren meist Schuppenkarpfen.
Besonderst gefreut hatmich allerdings, dass Martin nach langer Zeit auch endlich mal wieder dabei war und drei Fische fing.

So mal schauen was über Pfingsten geht.


----------



## CarphunterBN (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Meine zwei sind zwar schon etwas älter, aber können sich wohl beide sehen lassen.
Der Spiegler brachte 12,4 kg und der Schuppi 13,6 kg auf die Waage. Beide auf einen einzelnen pinken Neon Pop-Up gefangen. :g


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri heil.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern um 21 Uhr 10 ,Schuppi von 23 Pfund




Heute morgen um 5 Uhr55,Schuppi 35 Pfund


----------



## Kuxi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch meiner Einer,
war über Pfingsten wieder zur Unterstützung eines Jugendbiwaks
am Wasser und konnte den Kids den ein oder anderen schönen
Fisch zeigen.


----------



## warenandi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, gehe seid diesem Jahr erst gezielt auf Karpfen.
Genau genommen seid etwa 2 Monaten.
Konnte heute meine ersten beiden Spiegler landen. Meine ersten Karpfen überhaupt.! :m
Nicht die größten, aber für mich ein unvergessliches Erlebnis! 
Bilder kommen demnächst noch rein...


----------



## warenandi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Achso, und nebenbei noch bemerkt, meine zweite Tinca in meinem Leben.
48cm und knapp 1,7kg. :vik:


----------



## Bodensee89 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*









11 kg / 76cm von heute #h 


Zugleich der erste dieses Jahr #6


----------



## K.K.1978 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin.

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!

Durch die Laichzeit war es bei uns recht mau in den letzten Wochen.
Ich denke aber, dass die Karpfen jetzt durch sind und hoffe auf das nächste Wochenende.

Grüße


----------



## Kiese84 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

bin morgen mal bei uns in Hamburg unterwegs und hoffe auf ein paar schöne karpfen, melde mich wieder


----------



## warenandi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, hier mal meine zwei allerersten Karpfen.
2 kleine Satzis....


----------



## warenandi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Achja, und hier meine Schleie von 48cm und knapp 1,7kg.
Da ist ne kleine wunde an der Seite.
Von dem Gewässer weiß ich das dort nur noch Hechte drin sind als großer Räuber.
Ein Aal war das ganz bestimmt nicht....:q


----------



## warenandi (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern nochmal nen Kurzansitz gemacht.
Konnte einen Schuppi landen. 65cm und 10Pfund.
Euch allen ein Fettes Petri weiterhin.
Leider ist das Bild nicht allzu gut geworden.
Musste es noch am PC ein wenig bearbeiten, damit man überhaupt was erkennen kann.


----------



## Tim89 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hey,

habe lezte Woche zwei schöne Karpfen zu einem Landgang überreden können. Der Graser ist auf 2 Fake Corn von Korda gefangen worden und der Schuppi auf ein 16mm Erdbeer-Paprika Boilie.

LG


----------



## 1/4Profi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe lezte Woche zwei schöne Karpfen zu einem Landgang überreden können. Der Graser ist auf 2 Fake Corn von Korda gefangen worden und der Schuppi auf ein 16mm Erdbeer-Paprika Boilie.
> 
> LG



Wo haste den den gefangen?


----------



## warenandi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, vor zwei Tagen wieder los gewesen...
Raus kamen dieser Spiegler und dieser Schuppi.
Und, wie ich finde, einer der schönsten Fische überhaupt.
Diese schöne Tinca.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

16 Pfund Schuppi aus Maiskette, 22 Pfund Schuppi auf Miniboilie an der Feederrute und 35 Pfund auf Maiskette

Ich musste schwimmen gehn, deswegen eher wenig bekleidet


----------



## matscher83 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Da sag ik nurICKES PETRI! und das bei dem drückenden Wetter.cool


----------



## warenandi (5. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dieser kleine aber Dicke Spiegler ging mir gestern an den Haken...
56cm und 6Pfd.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war jetzt ein paar Tage am Baggersee und konnte trotz hoher Wassertemperaturen ein paar schöne Fische bis 31 Pfd fangen, hier eine kleine Auswahl.


----------



## geierle (10. August 2014)

fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt ein paar Tage am Baggersee und konnte trotz hoher Wassertemperaturen ein paar schöne Fische bis 31 Pfd fangen, hier eine kleine Auswahl.



Petri was für Granaten. Davon träume ich immer mal so Bomben zu fangen. Aber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## fischfaenger61 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ geierle, einfach nie aufgeben und gute Beobachtung ist die halbe Miete


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 16 Pfund Schuppi aus Maiskette, 22 Pfund Schuppi auf Miniboilie an der Feederrute und 35 Pfund auf Maiskette
> 
> Ich musste schwimmen gehn, deswegen eher wenig bekleidet



Petri, schöne Fische!
Und besonders ästhetische Kack-Pose - kleiner Tipp: Die kommt noch besser mit Schottenrock, besonders bei den Mädels. Aber dann bitte keine Bilder davon hier posten


----------



## andi2406 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/15/981fccb2ad64360059784b084a1c8411.jpg

Gestern am späten Nachmittag am kleinen Kanal  85 cm, 18 Pfund, gebissen auf drei Maiskörner an der Pose. Bild ist dafür leider schlecht..


----------



## jkc (15. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Also mir gefällt`s, auch wenn es technisch nicht 1A ist - trotzdem (oder deswegen) wirkt es natürlich und Fänger und Fisch sind doch gut getroffen. 

Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (15. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Finds auch nich schlimm, alles gut 

Petri zum Fisch


----------



## fra_marcel (17. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gude alle zusammen,

Glückwunsch an alle Fänge, echt schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen.

Sitze seit halb 5 am Wasser und konnte eben diesen Spiegler landen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
Bei mir gabs mal wieder Kanalkarpfen, trotz schlechter Bedingungen:


----------



## Andron11 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
> Bei mir gabs mal wieder Kanalkarpfen, trotz schlechter Bedingungen:



Echt klasse Fische !!!
Ich schaffe es bei mir am MLK nur die Satzkarpfen zu fangen.
Vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein Tipp geben, wie man am MLK zu solchen Karpfen kommt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wie kommst du auf den MLK? - Liegst aber richtig^^
Kann ich natürlich gern machen.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Kanalfischen, der Spiegler hat sich ja ordentlich den Bauch vollgehauen. Nun beginnt langsam die heiße Phase und ich Depp komme jetzt nicht zum fischen - sche..ß  Rücken. Das ist die absolute Höchststrafe - Urlaub und Kreutzlahm. Der Zahn tropft und die nächste Session ist Anfang Oktober schon geplant und dann kommen hoffentlich auch wieder schöne Bilder zusammen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich kann dir nachfühlen. Ab 01.09. beginnt mein Referendariat und somit wars das vorerst mit Fischen für mich. Den restlichen August schaffe ich es maximal noch mit der Spinnrute loszuziehen. Mehr ist leider nicht mehr drin... Viel Erfolg jetzt schon mal für den Oktober.


----------



## jkc (23. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, hier mal was von mir, der Fisch ist vom letzten Wochenende.







Grüße JK


----------



## acidbrain (23. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Letztes Weekend paar Tage mit meinem Sohn, Carpsession2014 veranstaltet. Das erste mal dort auf Karpfen gesessen & hat gefunzt...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



acidbrain schrieb:


> Letztes Weekend paar Tage mit meinem Sohn, Carpsession2014 veranstaltet. Das erste mal dort auf Karpfen gesessen & hat gefunzt...




Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Angeln mit Vater und Sohn ist immer ganz besonders


----------



## matscher83 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Oh man echt schöne Fische!!! Ik bin wohl noch zu blöde was vernünftiges ans Band zu bekommen! Na weiter machen heißt die Devise


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöne Karpfen! Petri Heil!


----------



## boller118 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war gestern auch mal auf Karpfen ansitzen. 4 Stunden ergaben folgendes schönes Ergebnis:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/31/d2673f3c5b36886c61ca2a4329b806aa.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/31/8eb4758a38b24d10e7fb60efdd760d50.jpg
Der Spiegler hat auf einen Selfmade Hanfboilie gebissen. 
Der Schuppi hat auf einen Bananen Pop-up Boilie gebissen.


Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## YdeeS (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@boller Ich hoffe du hast Die fische danach mitgenommen?!


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Einer der letzten Session


----------



## marcomo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Einer der letzten Session



was das fürn wal?^^ hast auch nen ganzes foto? :m


----------



## Angreifer (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@boller - ich hoffe, Du hast die Fische mitgenommen? Ansonsten vermisse ich eine Abhakmatte


----------



## boller118 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Damit es hier keine Missverständnisse gibt. Ja ich habe die Fische entnommen. 
Das waren auch meine ersten zwei Karpfen. Aber die nächsten werde ich denke wieder zurück setzten. Dafür habe ich mir eine matte bestellt. Dann kann ich am Wasser entscheiden ob ich ihn mitnehme oder wieder freilasse.

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ach das ist doch wurschd..du kannst auch ohne Matte entscheiden ob oder wie du den Fisch verwerten willst...nur immer mit deinem kleinen Magen denken und nicht größenwahnsinnig werden 

Einen schöne feuchte grüne wiese ist genauso gut wie jede Matte...nur hat diese nicht jeder am Wasser


----------



## boller118 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Naja gut aber auf so ne matte für 20€ kommt es dann bei der ganzen Ausrüstung auch nicht mehr drauf an. Somit ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite. Dem Fisch soll ja nichts passieren wenn er an Land ist. 

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Saarhunter (31. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

na ist das stimmt auch wieder...im Gegensatz zum rest ist es pfenningskram


----------



## boller118 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So wieder einmal ein gelungener Tag. Diesmal sogar mit Abhakmatte. Fische schwimmen wieder. Beide auf Hanfboilie(Selfmade) gefangen.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/9b538b590101c9853bce09125d295668.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/bcd46af6ee052ec57d6e5ce3c3fc86bf.jpg

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Lil Torres (9. September 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hallo zusammen,

nach langer zeit gebe ich hier auch nochmal was zum besten... 

petri allen erfolgreichen und weiterhin immer "tight lines"!! #6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. September 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, Lil Torres.

Hab zwar schon im anderen Thread gepostet aber wollte meine Jungfräulichkeit in diesem Threas was Bilder betrifft auch mal verlieren 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/e8916de3d444148b00be02fb6e62e9b6.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/8f8b5074fe6d2bdf03a34f1135bfe7a4.jpg


----------



## zander1203 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle tolle Fänge .


Nach langer Zeit auch noch mal etwas von mir ...



Hatte 4 Tage immer ein paar Hände voll Boilies  angefüttert ,weil ich nicht genau wusste wann ich es schaffe Angeln zu gehen .
Gestern ging es dann  mal kurz für ein paar std auf Karpfen.
Beide Rute mit Fishboilies.
Um 18:50 Uhr  lagen die Ruten im Wasser .
Um 19:10Uhr konnte ich dann den ersten Run verwandeln  ein ca 5-6 kg Karpfen  .




​









Kurz nach dem die Rute wieder drin war ging sie auch wieder los um 19:15Uhr .
Ein ca 6-7 kg Karpfen .




​







Dann ging es sorfort weiter als die Rute wieder in die Rutenhalter lege geht die andere Rute los ..
Nach kurzem Drill kam ein ca 5-6 kg Karpfen  auf die Matte ...




​







Dann verging ein wenig Zeit bis zum nächsten Run..
Um 19:50 Uhr  konnte ich dann einen 9,2 kg karpfen landen ...




​







Dannach konnte ich dann gegen 20:20Uhr den letzten Karpfen landen von ca 7 kg ..


Um 21 Uhr ging es dann an einpacken ....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. September 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Graskarpfen, ca 6-7 Kg (nicht gewogen). 

Gefangen gegen 1:40 Uhr auf zwei 20 mm Rubby Dubby Boilies aus der Quantum Range. 

Rasen war nass, daher wenig bedenklich, dass er am Ufer getobt hat und die Abhakvorrichtung verschoben hat (bevor sich jemand hierüber Gedanken macht). 

Leider in derselben Nacht einen gewaltigen Fehlbiss gehabt, ich vermute auch ein Graser. Steinhartes Maul haben die Kollegen in dem beangelten Gewässer 

Euch allein einen erfolgreichen Oktober, für mich gehts Mittwoch nochmal los.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/280x200q90/537/6s69QU.jpg


----------



## fischfaenger61 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ein Petri an alle Fänger und hier sind auch nochmal ein paar Fische der letzten Session mit 36,-  31,- und  29 Pfund


----------



## BaRkEeY (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hab noch was nach zu melden  
Am Wochenende gab es von Donnerstag auf Freitag die erfolgreichste Nacht die ich bisher erleben durfte. 7 Fische innerhalb von 12 Stunden (von 19-7 Uhr). 
Gesessen habe ich mal wieder an einem, diesmal etwas größerem ostfriesischen Kanal.
Keschern konnte ich zwei 24 Pfünder gleich zu Anfang der Session. Beide haben ungefähr gleichzeitig gebissen. Als ich den ersten in Ufernähe hatte, lief der zweite an einer anderen Rute ab, wie gut, dass ich in der Nacht nen Nichtangelnden Kollegen dabei hatte, der es glücklicherweise nach kurzer Einweisung schaffte den Fisch zu halten bis alles wieder bereit war um den zweiten zu landen. Diese beiden waren dann auch schon die schwersten Fische des Ansitzes. 
Zwei Stunden später noch einmal Vollrun, fühlte sich gut an, habe ihn aber, leider verloren. Schade. 
Um 11 gings weiter mit einem 20 Pfünder, danach zwei 16er, ein 18er und um 7 Uhr morgens der letzte, wieder ein 20er. Alles Schuppenkarpfen 

Nach sieben Uhr morgens kam nichts mehr! Ich saß voller Erwartung eine weitere Nacht, in der ich leer ausging. Im Nachhinein habe ich im Gespräch mit Kollegen erfahren, dass der Luftdruck rapide gesunken ist.

Tja man soll eben aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist. 

Hier die zwei 24 Pfünder! Auffällig sind die rötlichen Flossen. Wiese war nass und auf meiner Matte, Marke Eigenbau (keine Sorge bald hab ich was vernünftiges), war eben kein Platz mehr  
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/53943e6823d0f1f281e16b5aabd0ed64.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/884b99e0d67f3f54a1ee819096f9097a.jpg

Petri an alle Fänger und die die es noch werden wollen! 

Gruß Tim


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Oktober 2014)

Petri euch dreien. Schöne Fische.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@BaRkEeY :coole Idee die selbst gebastelte Matte - alle male besser als den Fisch nur ins Gras zu legen #6. 7 Fische in einer Nacht ist eine ordentliche Hausnummer.


----------



## BaRkEeY (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@AllroundhunterKib: Petri dank. 
@fischfaenger61: Denke ich auch, sowas ist eher in Richtung einmalig zuzuordnen. Bin immer noch ziemlich glücklich, wenn ich auf dieses Wochenende zurückblicke.  
Das mit der Matte habe ich mal auf Youtube entdeckt, ist zum Glück nur eine Übergangslösung, denn die sieht jetzt nach den paar Monaten schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus. 
Habe von den anderen keine Fotos gemacht, weil die Kamera etwas weiter vom Ufer wegstand, da ich nach den ersten beiden die Matte ans Ufer gelegt hatte. Fischschutz geht, für mich vor.


----------



## EdekX (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal einer aus meinem Urlaub in Polen. #h


----------



## Christoph W. (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Heute Morgen einen Graser auf 20mm White Chocolat und 10mm roten Popup. Größe und Gewicht unbekannt.


----------



## Daniel_BW (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War am Samstag auch mal wieder unterwegs, von insgesamt 7 Bissen konnte ich 5 auf die Matte legen.

Der schwerste mit knapp 18Pfd.|supergri


----------



## warenandi (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger...
Bei mir läuft es nicht so gut momentan...
Irgendwie wollen so nicht. Haben die jetzt schon etwa keine Lust mehr?....


----------



## marcomo (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute mal wieder was gefangen nach 4 mal Schneider... Die karpfen wollen bei mir in letzter Zeit auch nicht... 
Zwar nur nen kleiner von 1,5 Kilo aber besser als nix


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1/4Profi (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Karpfen an der Hennetalsperre/Aabachtalsperre/diemeltalsperre oder Möhnetalsperre (Talsperre o. See)

Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcomo (7. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi leute, ist die Karpfensaison eigentlich schon beendet? kenn mich nicht so aus. eigentlich müssten die sich doch jetzt fürn Winter vollfressen oder?


----------



## Ranger (8. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich bin verzweifelt, bei mir geht seit 2 Wochen nix mehr!!!


----------



## KoaxKalli (8. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das Problem haben bei uns hier auch viele. Es ist einfach noch zu warm. Das Kraut ist noch grün. Die Fische sind noch garnicht in der Zeit, wo sie sich vollfressen. Zumindest bei uns.

Gruß
Pasacal


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Zu warm? Nachts sind es unter 10 Grad - teils sogar bis unter den Gefrierpunkt. Das mit dem herbstlichen Vollfressen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Warum sollte ein wärmeliebender Fisch besser beißen, wenn es kalt wird? Er hat doch den ganzen Spätsommer Zeit um sich Fettreserven zuzulegen.
Das Einzige was Sinn ergibt, ist die steigende Durchschnittgröße im Herbst.

Das ist meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung. Die Fänge von anderen sprechen auch gegen die (Spät-)Herbsttheorie. Wir haben November - da sind sonst die Fänge durch die Bank weg nicht überragend.


----------



## richi23 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns ging aber auch den ganzen Oktober nicht viel weil das Wasser wirklich noch zu warm war. 

Grüße


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wofür soll es denn zu warm sein? Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Aber ist Offtopic. Petri noch an die Fänger!


----------



## Kuxi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallihallo ich grüße Euch,
ich konnte bei herrlichem Wetter, am Wochenende,
an einem für mich neuen Gewässer, einen feinen
"Herbst-Spiegler" auf die Matte legen.
So kann man doch gut eine recht erfolgreiche 
Saison beenden


----------



## Tim89 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,
geht hier keiner ans Wasser oder warum ist hier so ne Flaute?
War am Wochenende mal wieder los und konnte diesen schönen Schuppi mit 11,5 KG auf ein 15mm Monstercrab von Clarissabaits auf die Schuppenlegen :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schönes Tier und Petri dazu.#6


----------



## FlitzeZett (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Eis, Eis und nochmal Eis... Keine Chance Boilies zu wässern...


----------



## Jurik2507 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow , Petri 

Kanns auch kaum mehr erwarten bis es los geht.


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schönes Teil, Petri dazu. War heute mal ein bisschen anfüttern, ist ja noch nicht alles eisfrei. Mittwoch werde ich dann einen Versuch starten.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zum Fisch. 
Bei uns ist plötzlich auch alles zu gefroren. Wenns taut  bin ich aber auch wieder am Werkeln.


----------



## Stefff (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!

Am Angeln gehen wollen würds nicht liegen!!!! Wenn man das Blei warm macht gings vielleicht durchs Eis.

Seit mittlerweile 2 Monaten alles dicht, kann man nix machen!

Stefff


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War eigentlich auf Brassen aus, macht aber nix


----------



## Schäfer96 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fischt ihr jetzt im Frühjahr eher in flachen Regionen oder immer noch tief?


----------



## Vanner (5. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Augenblicklich an Kanten oder im Flachwasserbereich an der Wind abgewandten Seite. Wenn die Sonne draußen ist dann ich Flachwasserbereich auf der Wind zugewandten Seite. 

 Hatte die letzten beiden Ansitze leider kein Glück, Wassertemperatur war 3,8°C. Nächste Woche werde ich noch mal angreifen.


----------



## allgäucarp (7. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation an meinem See nicht zufrieden. Das Wasser hat noch eine etwas komische Konsistenz.

Ich kann darauf stehen und sehe keine Fische.

Hoffentlich ist bald Frühling!!!


----------



## Seele (8. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Damit mal paar Fische hier rein kommen poste ich mal den Kleinsten der Session und auch meinen kleinsten bis jetzt an dem See.


----------



## Bronto (4. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Saisonauftakt nach Maß 
78 cm 9,5 kg :vik:
Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das Foto hier nochmal posten kann.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=231387&d=1428132064

Dann also so. Mit Boilie in Tigernut Dip.


----------



## prinz1 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@ Bronto

Petri heil!
Sehr schöner Fisch!
Glückwunsch

der prinz


----------



## Eitsch (4. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Für mich heute ebnfalls Saisonauftakt.

Spiegler mit 49,5cm und 2,3 Kilogramm.
Hatte mir was größeres erhofft, aber ich bin zufrieden zumal ich nur 30 Minuten für den Fisch saß.
Perfekt für die Räuchertonne. 

Auf 14mm Boilie, Sorte "Monster Fish"


----------



## Jurik2507 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War auch die erste Nacht am Wasser.
Von 23 Uhr bis 5 Uhr morgen jede Stunde ein biss:vik:

Einfach der Wahnsinn,  bei der Temperatur


----------



## Bronto (4. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Allen Fängern ein Petri Heil.
Ja es scheint langsam zu laufen.
Bei mir war es die Flachwasserregion...erwärmt sich langsam#6

@ Prinz...Danke schön


----------



## Stefff (6. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

bei mir ging es gestern auch auf zum ersten Karpfenansitz 2015. 
Zu Hause ging es um 7:30Uhr los. Das Wetter sah vielversprechend aus. Kalt aber Sonne. Super!!
Der Plan war ein Ansitz bis heute Vormittag.

Am Wasser angekommen erstmal etwas Ernüchterung. Sehr starker Nord-Ost bis Ost Wind und eisekalt. Temperaturen laut Wetter.com 3-4 Grad und 18km/h Wind. Gefühlt war es viel kälter, brrrrr!
Aber hilft ja nix, die Ruten müssen ins Wasser. Fangaussichten hab ich erstmal ganz hinten angestellt, bei dem Wetter lässt sich kein Karpfen sehen! 
Gott sei Dank gibt es eine Hütte am See auf die ich ausweichen konnte. Meine Knochen sind bei diesen Temperaturen nicht für eine Zeltübernachtung gemacht, die Zeiten sind vorbei!
Also erstmal alles rein in die Hütte und Teewasser aufgesetzt.
Doch wieder meinen Erwartungen blieb keine Zeit den Tee in Ruhe zu geniesen, denn schon meldete sich mein Bissanzeiger!! Wie jetzt? Dauerton durch Wind, nene!!
Die Rolle lief ab und und der erste Fisch hing am Band!
Gibt´s nicht, bei dem kalten Wetter, auflandigem Wind und 1,5m Wassertiefe doch Fischaktivität? Naja, auch ein blindes Huhn.......
Wie immer ist der erste Saisons-Karpfen immer wieder schön und wurde schnell auf der Matte abgelichtet. Bei den Aussentemperaturen soll es schnell gehen, da is nix mit "posen"!
Tja, was soll ich euch sagen. Auftakt nach Maß. Denn es folgten noch acht weitere Bisse von dene noch sechs Karpfen zu mir "Hallo" sagten. Hätte ich so nie erwartet!!

Alle Fische top im Futter und makellos über´n Winter gekommen. Ich freu mich.

Wieder einmal bestätigte es sich. Wenn man nicht zuviel erwartet (in meinem Fall gestern erwartete ich gar nix!) dann läufts wie von selbst.
So konnte ich am Abend zufrieden meine Angelsachen zusammenpacken und mit einem Angelkollegen, der zufällig auch ans Wasser kam, einen schönen Abend bei Kerzenlicht, einem Bierchen und tollen Gesprächen erleben und geniesen!

Ein genial gelungener Angeltag, ein schöner Abend und eine (dank Hütte) erholsame Nacht wie man es sich wünscht!
2015, soo kann´s weiter gehn. Aber ich erwarte wie immer nicht zuviel und erfreue mich an den gelungenen und schönen Dingen.


In diesem Sinne ,
Petri und viele gelungene Angelstunden!

Gruß, Stefff


----------



## Bronto (6. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na dann...dickes Petri Heil zum Saisonauftakt #v


----------



## NedRise (6. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow.Stefff,toller Spiegler.Glückwunsch!


----------



## Stacheljäger (6. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tach Allerseits

Ich konnte letzte Tage auch einen schönen Schuppi landen.
Eigentlich war ich nur kurz los um meinen Köderfischvorrat
aufzustocken. Also 2 Maden an der Winkelpicker und los gings.
Doch anstatt eines Köfis machte sich ein Schuppi über die Maden
her. Winkelpicker mächtig krumm und der tanz begann.
Nach 20 Minuten drillen konnte ich den Karpfen an land bringen.
Hat nen riesen Spass gemacht an leichtem Geschirr.


----------



## Shortay (18. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal paar Bilder der letzten 2 Tage , bleiben noch 2 Nächte 
Letztes Bild "Beifang" auf Apfelboilie


----------



## marv95 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen

letztes Wochenende konnte ich diesen schönen Spiegler verhaften.
Gefangen mit Scoberry von Succesfull Baits.


----------



## jkc (20. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geiler Fisch - Petri!


----------



## EdekX (20. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Fisch !


----------



## marv95 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke!

Mit 40 pf.mein neuer PB #6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns an den Teichen ist der Herbstbesatz in Stimmung gekommen, meistens nur zwischen 40 und 50cm, aber Spaß machen sie trotzdem.

Und als Beifang gab es eine nette Schleie, die dann auch den Weg in den Bratschlauch gefunden hat.


----------



## warenandi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Karpfen und vor allem zur Tinca.#6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich durfte endlich dieses Jahr auch mal einen auf die Matte legen.

Nicht gewogen oder gemessen, einfach nur toll der erste 2015.


----------



## NedRise (23. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, 

Petri zu den Fischen.

Ich kann erst zum 02.05.2015 los ich halte es kaum noch aus...

Gruss.


----------



## Pacman1710 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Zusammen...

Mein erster 2015er... #h


----------



## jkc (24. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ah, wieder 2 sehr schöne Fische!!! Petri -Grüße JK


----------



## tegro (25. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo Leute
  War heute Nacht draußen war mein Saison Start
  Und konnten diese vier schönen Karpfen fangen 
  und damit konnte ich vier Mal mein Pb schlagen 

der 1 74 cm
der 2 78 cm
der 3 76 cm
der 4 90 cm 


  Es war unbeschreiblich und meine erten Spiegler



mfg
tegro


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Fischen  !!!


----------



## Allroundtalent (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mein erster für 2015. Langsam geht es los. #6


----------



## tegro (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi schöner fisch
Mfg tegro


----------



## andreas0815 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nicht schlecht Grösse u. Gewicht? #6

weiterhin viel Petri Heil...........

*WISSEN IST MACHT, ICH WEISS NICHTS, MACHT AUCH NICHTS!*​


----------



## stonehammer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So hier mal die ersten Karpfen die ich gefangen habe nach vielen erfolglosen versuchen :q

Gefangen mit der feeder methode, Hakenköder: Mais, Made

Spiegelkarpfen: 43cm
Lederkarpfen: 41cm


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Einmal ein Helliumballon in Karpfenform und ein normaler Karpfen


----------



## MeFo75 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

*Moin!

Nach fast 10 Tagen geduldigem Anfüttern diese Woche endlich Erfolg und die ersehnten Spiegler.

Im Morgengrauen vor 2 Tagen erst ein 50er mit 7 Pfund, dann eine Stunde später ein 60er mit knapp 9 Pfund. Die Drills waren eher kurz und mäßig.

Heute dann gegen Mittag ein etwas längerer Kampf: Knapp 13 Pfund und ca. 62 Zentimeter mühsam ausgedrillt.

Wetter an beiden Tagen nahezu identisch, Köder jeweils Boilie in Pink mit gelbem Pop up. Wassertiefe etwa 1 Meter, schlammiger Untergrund.

Alle drei dürfen weiter wachsen, sind released.








*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



MeFo75 schrieb:


> *
> Im Morgengrauen vor 2 Tagen erst ein 50er mit 7 Pfund, dann eine Stunde später ein 60er mit knapp 9 Pfund. Die Drills waren eher kurz und mäßig.
> 
> Heute dann gegen Mittag ein etwas längerer Kampf: Knapp 13 Pfund und ca. 62 Zentimeter mühsam ausgedrillt.
> *



 Womit mästet ihr denn eure Karpfen? |bigeyes

 Der normale 50er hat hier in Franken um die 2 kg, Kraftprotze vielleicht 2,7.

 Und 13 Pfund bringt hier ein knapp 70er auf die Waage.


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Leute!

Wie sieht es so in Sachen Laichzeit aus? Sind die Fische bei Euch schon durch oder noch davor?

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Leute!
> 
> Wie sieht es so in Sachen Laichzeit aus? Sind die Fische bei Euch schon durch oder noch davor?
> 
> Grüße JK



Hat hier in Franken noch nicht ansatzweise begonnen. Das dauert noch mindestens 2 Wochen.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hat hier in Franken noch nicht ansatzweise begonnen. Das dauert noch mindestens 2 Wochen.



Bei uns im See immer Anfang Juni, der Mai ist noch der Topmonat.
Im Main dauert das ganze nochmal mindestens 2 Wochen länger


----------



## stonehammer (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier mal noch einer von mir: 67 cm, 6,5kg 
Hat einen ordentlichen kampf abgeliefert War sogar der haken verbogen D
gefangen auf Mais und Made


----------



## warenandi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an die Fänger.
Bei mir bleibt der Erfolg zur Zeit aus...|krach:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## MeFo75 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Womit mästet ihr denn eure Karpfen? |bigeyes
> 
> Der normale 50er hat hier in Franken um die 2 kg, Kraftprotze vielleicht 2,7.
> 
> Und 13 Pfund bringt hier ein knapp 70er auf die Waage.



*Na dann kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen, derartige Kraftprotze in meinem Gewässer zu haben #6 Die Karpfen wurden jahrelang nicht oder nur sehr sehr selten gezielt befischt, konnten sich in Ruhe dick fressen. Auf jeden Fall wurde so gut wie noch nie angefüttert. Boilies oder ähnliches Leckeres sind nahezu unbekannt. Das sind gute Voraussetzungen. Denke, die sind momentan im Fressrausch. Bin jetzt ziemlich angefixt und kann´s kaum erwarten, wie das Karpfenjahr weitergeht. Wo ein 60er ist, dort gibt es doch bestimmt mit ein bißchen Glück und Können auch die Chance, einen prachtvollen 70er oder gar 80er ans Haar zu locken. Genug Nahrung scheint vorhanden zu sein. Ich wünsche Petri Heil und Glückwunsch an die Fänger.*


----------



## zeitgeist91 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der erste 30er der Saison, gekämpft wie ein Tiger. 

Gefangen auf 20mm Bloody Chicken aus der Quantum Radical Range. 

Wie (fast) immer in einem Fließgewässer.


----------



## Cassijas (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Mein Bruder und ich konnte letzte Woche 2 schöne 24 Pfünder fangen. Mein Drill relativ lahm, aber bei meinem Bruder ging der ab wie "Schmitzkatze". 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo75 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

*Petri! Tolle Fische!*


----------



## MeFo75 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

*Schöner Spiegler, vorgestern bei Sonnenaufgang.

Eckdaten:

11 Pfund, ca. 59 cm, auf 16er Boilie Pink von Radical mit Pop Up.

Schöne Pfingsten und bei steigenden Temperaturen reichlich Fisch!
*


----------



## zeitgeist91 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Bei dem geilen Wetter macht es doch doppelt Spaß.. 

Petri an die übrigen Fänger.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

erste Nacht auf Karpfen dieses Jahr und gleich einen schönen Graser erwischt :q so kann´s gerne weiter gehen... 

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische dabei... #6


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich war von Freitag auf Samstag über nacht los, Ziel waren Zander und Karpfen.
Die ganze Nacht über nicht ein Piepen, um 5 Uhr begann dann die Aktion, es wwurde gezupft, es kam Bewegung ins Wasser, auch die Räuber waren unterwegs.

Um 5:10 pfiff dann der Bissanzeiger los und auf mein Mais/Madenbündel ist ein 60er Karpfen eingestigen.

Rute wieder raus und die Köderfischmontage eingeholt, beim Einholen ballert dann ein Zander drauf, der aber nicht hängt.

5:20 immer wieder gezupfe am der Rute mit Tauwurm, einfach mal angeschlagen und es war en 32er Barsch, der fand dann später den Weg in die Pfanne.

5:30 Köderfisch geht kurz auf Wanderschaft, der Räuber bleibt aber anonym und verschwindet wieder.

5:35 wieder Aktion am Tauwurm, Fisch zieht ab, diesmal war eine Schleie der Täter.

Dann ging es noch mit etwas gezupfe hier und da weiter, aber ab 6 Uhr war dann wieder alles komplett ruhig, als wären in dem See gar keine Fische.


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Zwei "Beifänge" vom Wochenende. Ich hatte es auf Großbrassen abgesehen und mein Freund auf Schleien.

97er Waller, ging auf einen 20er Erdbeerboilie




32 Pfund Spiegler. Der lieferte 12 Minuten lang einen superben Drill an der 1.75 lbs. Drennan Light. Hat sie zwar brav gemeistert, aber die Rute der ersten Wahl ist sie für solche Fische nicht, aber der Fisch war sehr kooperativ und wollte immer nur ins Freiwasser flüchten.


----------



## _Pipo_ (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Letzten Sonntag ging es für 2 Stunden ans Wasser.

Nachdem ein etwas größerer Karpfen sich die Landung ersparen konnte, kam erst das absolute Flussmonster (Barsch auf Mais |kopfkrat) und dann der gewünschte Portionsfisch für den neuen Kugelgrill.


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Mittag nochmal kurz mit der Freundin los gewesen in der Regenpause, Wasser trübe und deutlich kälter als geworden als vor ein paar Tagen.

Nach 5 Minuten pfeift der erste Bissanzeiger, ein 45er Karpfen.

Rute wieder genau auf den gleichen Punkt geworfen, 10 Minuten später geh der Bissanzeiger wieder los, diesmal durfte die Freundin ran (sie hat bisher nur Erfahrung mit Köderfischen ^^).

War vielleicht doch etwas zu früh um sie auf den Karpfen loszulassen, Bremse nicht zu gemacht, Rute falsch gehalten, Schnur wurde schlaff, Karpfen entkommt.

Nach längerer Belehrung und ca. 40 Minuten warten kamm wieder an genau der gleichen Stelle der Biss, diesmal etwas besseres, als ich die Rute an die Freundin übergebe kann aber auch der entwischen.

Der Tag wird kommen an dem sie auch mal einen landen kann, und wenn die Karpfen weiter so beißen stört es ja überhaupt nicht, wenn man mal ein paar verliert.
Nur bei den Räubern geb ich ihr die Rute keinesfalls in die Hand :q.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Donnerstag auf Freitag bin ich mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen.

Der hier hat Potential die neue Mary zu werden


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ja leck mich am Buggl ist das ein Vieh. Dickes Petri. Wie waren denn die Konfektionsgröße des Bullen?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Seele schrieb:


> Ja leck mich am Buggl ist das ein Vieh. Dickes Petri. Wie waren denn die Konfektionsgröße des Bullen?




Gemessen hab ich ihn nicht die Waage blieb bei 25,7 kg stehen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wow! Was für eine Oma. Aus einem offenen oder geschlossenen Gewässer? Respekt und Petri Heil!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, aus einem kleinen Waldsee hier in Deutschland. Ist ein kleines Gewässer mit kleinem Altbestand. Das macht mich auch besonders stolz den Fisch habe ich extrem gefeiert.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Donnerstag auf Freitag bin ich mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen.
> 
> Der hier hat Potential die neue Mary zu werden



Petri heil, verdammtnochmal. Hammer!


----------



## Fish of Prey (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

WOW was ein seeschwein^^ sehr schön
petri heil ;-)


----------



## _Pipo_ (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Freitag war es so oder so viel zu warm zum Schlafen, also habe ich mich spontan entschieden die Nacht am Wasser zu Verbringen, Luftmatratze in den Kofferraum, Frau und Angelsachen ins Auto, 2 Packungen Maden geholt und die Küche geplündert.

Ab zum schönen Vereinsteich mit einigen guten Zandern, Hechten und Karpfen.
Der hat einen tollen Flachwasserbereich in dem man bei dem Wetter immer gut fängt....nur war ich nicht der einzige mit der Idee, alle guten Plätze belegt.

Also zum nächsten Teich, der hat gute Schleien und vorallem gute Zander, die Karpfen sind meist aber keine Großen.

Um 22 Uhr war ich dann am Wasser und hatte den Teich für mich alleine. Köderfisch gefangen und ab an die Pose damit, eine Rute auf Schleie/Karpfen ausgelegt. 
Keine 10 Minuten später auch schon der erste Run, auf halber Strecke entkommt der Fisch dann aber, war wohl eine gute Schleie.

Es wird langsam dunkler, als die Pose mit dem KöFi 2 mal kurz anzieht aber wieder losgelassen wird. Gegen 23 Uhr dann wieder Aktion am Köderfisch...statt des erhofften Zanders hat ein knapp maßiger Hecht zugeschlagen.

Als sich dann mein letzter KöFi beim Auswerfen verabschiedet habe ich den Platz gewechselt und 2 Ruten auf Karpfen ausgelegt, während die Frau sich pennen gelegt  hat.
Beide Ruten mit einem 100g Futtekorb als Selbsthakmontage, Mais/Made direkt auf den Haken mit freier Spitze.


Kaum war die Frau weg, ging es los mit den Karpfen, Bissanzeiger geht von 0 auf 100, und gelandet wird ein Portionskarpfen, der so aussieht als wäre er mal genäht worden.





Nach 40 Minuten Ruhe, gegen 1 Uhr erneut der Bissanzeiger, erneut ein Karpfen, diesmal etwas größer, bleibt aber kurz vor dem Kescher der Sieger.

Mit erträglich werdenden AUßentemperaturen wurde die Nacht dann sehr angenehm, das empfanden auch die Karpfen, denn gegen 1:30 Uhr leistete mir ein weiterer Karpfen kurzzeitig Gesellschaft.





Um 2 Uhr dann der nächste Biss, erneut Karpfen, der schaffte es jedoch außerhalb der Reichweite meiner Kopflampe etwas Gebüsch in die Schnur zu bekommen und sich zu lösen. Bevor mir da dann noch die Schnur abreißt habe ich die Ruten an Land geholt und mich pennen gelegt.


Um 5:40 Uhr ging es dann weiter, draußen war es schon wieder hell, eine Karpfenrute raus, mit meiner 2. erlaubten Rute auf Köderfisch.
Bevor der erste KöFi an der Angel war, schlug die erste Schleie zu.






Als ich dann einen Köderfisch gefangen hatte, versuchte ich mich vorsichtig an den Zander Hot-Spot anzuschleichen. Der Plan ging auf, dachte ich zumindest, sofort gabs Interesse für den Köderfisch.....doch erneut ein kleiner Hecht.





Kaum war der versorgt, ging wieder der Bissanzeiger los, keine 5 Mintuen nach dem Hecht.  Es war für mich der beste Fang dieses Ausflugs, eine große, wohlgenährte Schleie.





Dann wurde auch die Frau wach und zückte die Handykamera für den nächsten Biss (gegen 7 Uhr):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X6kOkZP090

Und die Bisse gingen munter weiter, es folgte um 7:20 Uhr diese Schleie:





Und gegen 7:45 Uhr dieser zwar sehr kleine, aber schön gezeichnete Karpfen:

http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload



Danach ebbte die Bissfrequenz etwas ab, um 8:30 Uhr gab es dann noch eine kleine Schleie, anschließend haben wir zusammengepackt, Frau brauchte Kaffee, ich Frühstück :m


----------



## warenandi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri von mir.
Scheint ja da ein absolut klasse Gewässer zu haben.
In welcher Tiefe haben die denn gebissen und wie Tief ist der See allgemein?


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



warenandi schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein dickes Petri von mir.
> Scheint ja da ein absolut klasse Gewässer zu haben.
> In welcher Tiefe haben die denn gebissen und wie Tief ist der See allgemein?



Es ist ein toller See, wenn man ihn etwas kennt fängt man eingentlich immer.
Er ist nicht so groß und hat reichlich Fisch, das nimmt dann aber meist nach dem ersten großen Andrang der Angler zu Saisonbeginn rapide ab.
An den größeren Karpfen mangelt es leider (mein Größter kam auf 62cm Länge), dafür hat man im Spätsommer immer mal wieder gute Chancen auf große Schleien mit 50cm oder mehr.

Dieses Jahr scheint der Teich aber besonders voll geblieben zu sein, oder es war einfach nur ein sehr besonderer Tag zum Ende der ersten Hitzewelle.

Der See hat einen flachen Bereich, da ist er nur ca. 1m tief, sonst meistens um die 1,5m, ziemlich in der Mitte des Sees ist es dann noch in einem kleineren Bereich etwas tiefer, ca. 2m.

Gebissen haben sie sowohl im flachen Bereich (da habe ich bei dem Temperaturen mit gerechnet), als auch im tiefsten Bereich, die Schleien etwas besser im flachen Bereich.

Da der See nicht so groß ist vermute ich mal, dass der sich recht schnell aufgewärmt hat und die Karpfen mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind und nun einfach richtig Kohldampf hatten.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die letzten beiden gestalkten Rüssler aus Juli.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

2 Stunden mit dem Method unterwegs gewesen,dem Sturm getrotzt und Bisse gehabt,mein lieber Mann.

2 Karpfen gingen dann aufs Konto,ein 60ger Spiegler,ein 70ger Schuppi.Mais am Haar,Einzelkorn,sehr dezent,aber doch effektiv.

Leider bliebt mein Method samt einzigen Haken der Größe 6 den ich bei hatte in einem Poller hängen,darauf hin hat mich dann gefrustet der Wind vertrieben.Wäre Sicherlich bei der Beißlaune mehr gegangen,aber was solls,morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der August fängt auch schon wieder gut an. Wieder ein kurzsession Schuppi in der Gluthitze.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Richtig geiler Fisch mit toller Färbung und makellosem Schuppenbild!

Edit: Um die Rute auf dem Boden würde ich mir bei Anwesenheit sorgen machen, wurde damit der Fisch gefangen? Scheint ja auseinander gesteckt? Oder schon jemand drauf getrampelt?:q

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. August 2015)

Nee war grad am einpacken, da ist die letzte im Wasser verbliebene Rute losgerannt.

Edit: Mensch du hast echt Augen fürs detail. Wäre mir garnicht aufgefallen das die schon auseinandergesteckt war.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Nee war grad am einpacken, da ist die letzte im Wasser verbliebene Rute losgerannt.


Bah, dann ist´s ja doppelt geil!
Meine Ruten kommen in aller Regel auch erst raus wenn alles andere schon weg ist; so nach dem "Motto Zeit ist Fisch", hatte aber so wirklich noch nie nen Biss dabei. 

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Bah, dann ist´s ja doppelt geil!
> Meine Ruten kommen in aller Regel auch erst raus wenn alles andere schon weg ist; so nach dem "Motto Zeit ist Fisch", hatte aber so wirklich noch nie nen Biss dabei.
> 
> Grüße JK




Ja richtig, war ne geile Sache. Bei mir sind die Ruten auch das letzte was zusammengebaut wird. Ist jetzt schon der zweite dieses Jahr der Last Minute gebissen hat.

Gruss


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Im Prinzip sogar der dritte, dieser kleine Hecht ist mir heute auch auf die letzte Rute beim einholen gesprungen. 





Sachen gibts.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich geb auch mal wieder einen zum besten:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri in die Runde hier, geile Fische... #6
ich geh heut Nacht mal an die Elbe auf ne spontane Session...


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na dann viel Erfolg, ich wünschte ich könnte noch an meine geliebte Elbe! Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Leider kann ich grad kein bild hoch laden... 

Mein Kumpel konnte endlich seinen ersten Elbkarpfen auf Schuppen legen... ein klasse Schuppi mit 71 cm und 8,5 kg... |supergri

Ein weiteren weit aus größeren hat er durch Schnurbruch nach 15 Minuten Drill verloren und mir is einer kurz nach dem Run ausgestiegen... 

Mussten jetz abbrechen wegen schweren Gewittern...


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Na dann Petri!
Als ich vor einem Monat auf Durchreise mal eine Nacht an der Elbe saß, bekam ich auch einen guten Lauf, ebenfalls Schnurbruch, dummerweise hinter der Schlagschnur, mehr als ärgerlich. 
Werde beim nächsten Ansitz wohl durchgehend eine 40-45er fischen plus Schlagschnur.


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## Angler9999 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri schöne Karpfen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*






Den ersten Herbstschuppi konnte ich gestern bei einem Kurzansitz überreden in meinem Kescher zu landen.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri geiler Fisch!

Ich habe für ne Wochenendsession mal mein Hausgewässer verlassen und was soll ich sagen, war geil! Lief gut und es gab was anderes als "immer nur" Schuppis. 
Die Ruten lagen gerade 1,5h da meldete sich der für mich bisher größte Karpfen aus dem neuen Gewässer. Hat echt einige Sekunden gedauert, bis ich geschnallt hatte, dass das Piepen am Bissanzeiger wirklich nen richtiger Biss eines Fisches war. 

33Pfd verteilt auf 92cm - der hat sicherlich noch Potential die 50Pfd Marke zu knacken.

Hab mich so gefreut, dass ich auch mal wieder mit dem Selbstauslöser rum gemacht habe, aber weiß jetzt auch wieder, warum ich damit aufgehört hatte.:q





Vier weitere Fische zwischen 15 und 29Pfd. folgten noch - auch alles Spiegler.

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri jkc, klasse Spiegler.

Mich hat es seit längerem mal wieder über Nacht ans Wasser getrieben. Hatte gegen 0 Uhr den ersten Run aber leider versemmelt, um 4 Uhr den nächsten aber auch nichts verwertbares. Bei SonnenAufgang ist mir dann dieser kleine Punker eingestiegen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des weiteren gab es noch nen kleinen Stör. Alles in allen ein guter Ansitz nur die Ausbeute könnte besser gewesen sein.


----------



## Aalangler66 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern um 23:30 Uhr rasselte der Freilauf 

Nach 20 Minuten Drill lag "die Kugel" da: 76cm, 22 Pfund #6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri 

Der letzte von mir, wie immer bei nem kurzansitz über Tag.


----------



## vergeben (27. September 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Gestern um 23:30 Uhr rasselte der Freilauf
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten Drill lag "die Kugel" da: 76cm, 22 Pfund #6



Ist das 'n Spiegelbutt oder 'ne Karpflunder? ;-)


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse Fische Jungs. Petri. 
Wenn ich da so an meine "Karpfensaison" denke dieses Jahr. 
Da ist nicht viel bei rausgekommen.#q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern abend 34 Pfund...







Heute morgen mal was außergewöhliches, ich wusste nicht mal das die bei uns auch rumschwimmen, schweint wohl ein Vereinsmitglied besetzt zu haben...


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



warenandi schrieb:


> Klasse Fische Jungs. Petri.
> Wenn ich da so an meine "Karpfensaison" denke dieses Jahr.
> Da ist nicht viel bei rausgekommen.#q



mir geht's nicht anders, obwohl ich dieses jahr so viel zeit investiert habe, wie noch nie...

vielleicht rettet der herbst noch meine saison, er hat jedenfalls am wochenende schon mal gut angefangen...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Oktober 2015)

Kann mich über den Herbst nicht beschweren... gestern abend kamen die beiden dazu...














@lil Torres,

Richtig geiler Fisch. Petri


----------



## Vanner (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöne Fische, Petri dazu an alle Fänger.


----------



## kreuzass (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> ...
> Heute morgen mal was außergewöhliches, ich wusste nicht mal das die bei uns auch rumschwimmen, schweint wohl ein Vereinsmitglied besetzt zu haben...



Erst einmal Petri zu den Fängen. Super! #6

Habe ich auch schon einmal gesehen. Da wurden jede Menge Satzkarpfen (Vermutung, weil wegen Größe) mit einem Koi ausgesetzt. Der Koi war größer als die anderen Karpfen und diese sind ihm im Schwarm überall hin gefolgt.
Bin mir jetzt nicht einig inwiefern es sich hierbei um eine Besatzaktion (Hegem.) vom Bewirtschafter gehandelt hat oder um so eine Juxangelbesatzaktion (letzteres kann ich mir sogar mehr als sehr gut vorstellen, da man sehr leich sehen kann wo sich der Schwarm befindet [KOI]).

Einen Koi aus einem Gartenteich auszusetzen ist jedoch eine sehr verantwortlungslose Geschichte, sofern dieser nicht vorab auf etwaige Krankheiten untersucht wurde. Nunja.

Petri zu den tollen Fängen, nochmal! #6


----------



## shiml (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil sehr sehr schöne Fische!


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mann, was haben wir einen abgefackelt :q

Scheint so als wolle Petrus sich für alle Nullrunden dies Jahr revanchieren.
Nachteil: Ab sofor verschläft der Knabe keinen einzigen Pieper mehr.





Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

genial geiles brett, meinen glückwunsch!!


----------



## jkc (9. November 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, was los Leudde? Keiner mehr am Wasser?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Doch


----------



## jkc (9. November 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ja, sauber! Geile Fische!!! Petri.

(Sehe ich da ne Isomatte auf der Liege, wollte mir bevor es kalt wird auch dafür eine holen um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden?)

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, sauber! Geile Fische!!! Petri.
> 
> (Sehe ich da ne Isomatte auf der Liege, wollte mir bevor es kalt wird auch dafür eine holen um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden?)
> 
> Grüße JK




Ja richtig so ne selbst aufblasbare. Lässt sich Super mit zusammenklappen und ist dafür gut geeignet um eine billige Liege etwas aufzupimpen.


----------



## kappldav123 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War heute auch noch paar Stunden am Wasser - gleich am Vormittag zwei schöne Bisse - 17 Pfund und 18 Pfund.

[URL=http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=aed006-1447275836.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, heute die ersten beiden Fische des Jahres auf der Matte gehabt. Knappe 18 und 16 Pfund. Hier der größere von beiden. Mein erster Fisch auf ein Chod-Rig. Haken saß aber seitlich...








Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, musste ans Wasser um die neuen Quick´n Dirty-Kombos einzuweihen.

Drei Fische zwischen 15 und knappen 18Pfd. hat´s gegeben:
















Grüße JK


----------



## Joschkopp (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöne Fische, Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## Seele (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, der 2. sieht aus wie so ein verstümmelter Po Karpfen. Ein echter Männerkarpfen


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, auch heute gab´s drei Fische, darunter ein schöner mit 89cm bei knappen 9kg.






Grüße JK


----------



## Carsten_ (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, hübsche Fische #6


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri JKC, das sind tolle Fische (v.a. für diese Jahreszeit). Darf ich fragen, auf was für Methoden und Gewässertypen du (im Groben) aktuell setzt?


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hm,

die Fische sind alle aus einem pissflachen See; allerdings auch nicht wirklich repräsentativ, da sie erstens keinen Angeldruck haben und zweitens, vermutlich ein unmenschlich dichter Bestand vorhanden ist und drittens der See einen warmen Zulauf hat, Wasssertemperatur am 24.01. betrug 9°c.
Alle Fische mit ganz einfachen Mitteln auf ein, zwei Kellen Mais gefangen, vorher die Fische finden und dann lüppt dat (da).

Grüße JK


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke für deine Infos. Ich hadere oft mit meiner Stellenwahl zu dieser Jahreszeit. Die sichere Nummer ist so gut wie immer ein kleiner Kolk mit hohem Bestand. Allerdings liegt der Schnitt auch bei 8 Pfund. 
Da überlegt man dann, ob man diesen kleinen Karpfen hinterher rennt oder doch lieber die großen jagt, mit der relativ großen Gefahr zu blanken.
Ich entscheide in 3 Wochen dann einfach spontan


----------



## TropicOrange (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich werds morgen auch mal auf Karpfen probieren. Bin aber im Moment noch am Überlegen, ob ichs lieber im flachen oder im tiefen Bereich des knapp 5ha großen, relativ klaren Baggersees versuchen soll. Morgen solls ja auch wieder an die 10 Grad kriegen. Gut möglich, dass die ersten Karpfen da vielleicht schon in die flacheren Bereiche ziehen könnten...


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, heute war die Bissfrequenz relativ gering Bzw. hat deutlich länger / 3 Stellen gedauert bis ich meine Fische zusammen hatte.

Zwei schöne Fische von 13 und 14Pfd sind´s letzten Endes geworden, dazu noch den vermutlich bisher größten Fisch aus dem Gewässer kurz vorm Keschern verloren.#q












Zudem gab´s noch ne Überraschung in Form eines Silberkarpfens mit 100cm. Der Fisch war allerdings relativ frisch verstorben und wurde vom Sturm angeweht, totenstarre noch vorhanden.






Grüße JK


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Top! Läuft doch, befischst du einen See?
Wäre froh wenn die Fische an der Stahlrinne schon so aktiv wären...

Weiterhin Tight Lines.


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Top! Läuft doch, befischst du einen See?
> ...





jkc schrieb:


> ...
> die Fische sind alle aus einem pissflachen See; ...und...der See einen warmen Zulauf hat, Wasssertemperatur am 24.01.  betrug 9°c.
> ...
> Grüße JK



...würg5zeichenaus


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> ...würg5zeichenaus


Haha, sorry überlesen


----------



## Spinnenfänger (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen winterkarpfen! Sehen echt voll gesund aus die Karpfen! Machen die jetzt eigentlich richtig dampf an der rute oder eher weniger ,um diese jahreszeit? Bei uns geht im moment nicht viel! Wassertemperatur 5,0-5,3 Grad bei uns.


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, Kampfkraft ist unterschiedlich, tendenziell sind die Fische in dem See eher Drillmuffel, wobei von den ersten aus der jetzigen Serie einige dabei waren die ca. 25m lange Erst-Fluchten hingelegt haben. Der 89cm Fisch war richtig Kampfstark, da war von Drillbeginn an das etwas bessere Format klar.
Gesundheitszustand ist mir auch schon positiv aufgefallen (von dem Tolstolob mal abgesehen), vor allem habe ich in dem Gewässer noch keinen einzigen Fischegel gesehen, in allen anderen Gewässern die ich kennen hätte zur Zeit jeder Fisch mehrere Egel.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, heute gab´s 3 kleinere zwischen 5 und 10Pfd.


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, frostige Angelegenheit heute. Temperatursturz, Lufttemperatur -3°c. Fische waren weitestgehend inaktiv, sodass ne Taktikänderung her musste.
Nen zentimetergenau platzierter Poppi, brachte einen schönen Schuppi als ich schon den Tag ohne Fisch zu Ende gehen sah.






Wie aus dem Nichts heraus lief dann noch die andere Rute ab, die mit zwei Boiliehälften auf vier, fünf Pellets gelegen hatte und brachte einen richtig kampfstarken und schön winterlicht gefärbten Schuppi. Beide Fische hatten 13Pfd. bei 79 und 75cm.






Danach gab´s nur noch tiefgefrorenen Kescher und Wiegeschlinge.

Grüße JK


----------



## Harry84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil zu den bisher geposteten Fischen...ist doch herrlich wenn man bei der Kälte schon erfolgreich ist!

 Ich konnte bei meinem 2. Versuch dieses Jahr auch endlich den ersten Karpfen 2016 auf die Matte legen. 99% aller Fische (zumindest bei mir), die hier gefangen werden (Bodensee) sind Schuppis zwischen 6 und 8 kg. In die Katagorie passt auch dieser Fisch mit seinen knapp 8 kg. Nach längerer Pause war aber auch dieser Fang ein tolles Erlebnis. Gefangen beim stalken mit UW-Kamera auf 1 Maiskorn+PopUp foam. Immer wieder extrem spannend, wenn man sieht, wie die Fische auf dem Futterplatz sind und man nur noch auf den Biss wartet...







 Gruß,
 Harry


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wunderschöner Fisch - Petri!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Klasse, Petri an Euch von mir.

Muss auch dringend raus .


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, hatte aufgrund des Temperaturanstiegs auf über 10°c mit aktiven Fischen gerechnet. Auf jeden Fall sind einige aufs Futter angesprungen und es gab drei Fische. Darunter die beiden bisher größten aus dem See mit 10,3 und 9,8 kg.











Grüße JK


----------



## Spinnenfänger (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den Schönen Schuppis an euch beide ! Bei uns ist es genau umgedreht ! 99% Spiegel Karpfen ca. =)


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, unter den heutigen 3 Fischen war erneut ein bisheriger Seerekord von 10,6kg. 






Später gab´s dann noch fast einen Doppellauf, der mittlere Fisch war noch nicht ganz wieder im Wasser, da meldete sich dieser kleine schöne Kämpfer mit 4,3kg.






Grüße JK


----------



## Brachsenfan (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!
Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Friedfisch in diesem Jahr!:c
Vielleicht schaff ich´s heut Nachmittag noch mal ans Wasser?


----------



## matscher83 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mir ein dickes petri. Da gilt wohl das Glück des tüchtigen wa #6


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dank Leute, 

gestern für ne Stunde einen neuen See ausprobiert, aber keine Fische gefunden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Später gab´s dann noch fast einen Doppellauf, der mittlere Fisch war noch nicht ganz wieder im Wasser, da meldete sich dieser kleine schöne Kämpfer mit 4,3kg.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Der "kleine Kämpfer" hat ja ein riesen Paddel!|bigeyes 
Toller Fisch, dickes petri!


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, vermutlich war dieses ausschlaggebend im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Der Fisch gefiel mir vom Gesamteindruck her bisher am besten!

Grüße JK


----------



## Harry84 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern gabs endlich den lang ersehnten Schneekarpfen...:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
 Bisher war ich da immer vom Pech verfolgt. Entweder alles ist einen Tag vorher weggetaut od. es hat erst einen Tag später geschneit.

 klein aber fein...











 Gruß,
 Harry


----------



## Justsu (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bildschöner Fisch, dickes Petri! 

Für Schneekarpfen bin ich zu weich, ich werde erst Ende März/Anfang April angreifen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Marc 24 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wie lang der Schuppi ist, supergeiles Teil #6


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schneekarpfen fehlt mir auch noch, Perti zum geilen Fisch!

Grüße JK


----------



## deratmer (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*






zwar auf GuFi, aber dafür kann man ja nichts


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## geierle (26. Februar 2016)

deratmer schrieb:


> zwar auf GuFi, aber dafür kann man ja nichts  Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Was ist das denn für ein Teil und wo fängt man sowas?? Fettes Petri


----------



## shafty262 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sieht aus wie ein pechschwarzer Mamorkarpfen oder eine Radioaktiv verseuchte Schleie[emoji1] 

Auf jedenfall dickes Petri! Die machen Spaß.


----------



## Aalangler66 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Karpfen #6
Aber mal ne blöde Frage: Da ich meine Karpfen immer nachts gefangen hab (im Sommer!), würde mich mal interessieren, wann die Winter/Frühjahrskarpfen beissen? Etwa auch nachts oder am Tag? Und wie weit draussen?
Würde demnächst dann auch mal wieder gerne nen Großen drillen ...

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber ich bin halt "Sommer-Karpfen-Angler"#c


----------



## Trollwut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bei uns fängt man die Karpfen im Sommer fast ausschließlich tagsüber, im Winter is es umgekehrt. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2016)

Petri den Fängern. Ich dachte auch, dass es im Frühjahr eher Tags und bei Sonne beißt. Hab es aber erst gegen 20 Uhr ans Wasser geschafft... Und gebissen hat es wie im Sommer erst nach 0 Uhr:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mal sehen was der Morgen bringt.


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Pellets = Brassen ... Stimmt:


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Zweite heute Nacht [emoji5]
Hatte unglaubliche Power für seine Größe und die Jahreszeit!


----------



## Ichamel (31. März 2016)

Und noch ein Karpfen zur Geisterstunde, wie immer. Wenn einer von denen mal HuiBuuuh ruft wundere ich mich nicht ... [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um 4 kam noch einer. Die anderen waren makellose Schönheiten! Er her hat mal Schuppen lassen müssen.


----------



## phirania (31. März 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri.
Läuft ja bei dir.


----------



## Justsu (4. April 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin Zusammen,

mein alljährlicher Frühjahrskarpfenansitz ist jetzt auch gelaufen und war für meine Verhältnisse überaus erfolgreich|rolleyes

Am Karfreitag hatte ich begonnen an einer Stelle vorzufüttern. Zum Einsatz kamen täglich morgens um sechs ein paar Hand voll Grundfutter, Partikel, Pellets und ein paar einzelne Boilies als Leckerbissen. 

Am Samstagmorgen war es dann endlich soweit, pünktlich um kurz vor sechs war ich mit meinem ganzen Gerödel am Wasser. Erstmal alles zur Angelstelle schleppen und mit dem Aufbauen beginnen... kurze Zeit später war dann auch die erste Rute mit Pellets beködert und ausgebracht und als ich gerade etwas abseits mit der zweiten Rute zugange war, meldete sich auch schon der Bissanzeiger der ersten... kurzer Schock, ein Blick rüber... Blässhühner tauchten vergenügt an der nur knietiefen Stelle nach meinem Futter 
Naja, zum Glück waren die anderen Futterstellen in etwas tieferem Wasser und daher hoffentlich nicht so leicht für das Federvieh aufzuspüren!

Um halb acht waren dann auch die anderen Köder im Wasser und Rute Nr. 1 neu in etwas tieferem Wasser abgelegt, nachdem auch noch ein Schwanenpärchen einige Piepser am Bissanzeiger und eine Schrecksekunde bei mir ausgelöst hatte. 

Dann erstmal den Platz ein bisschen aufräumen, Stuhl aufbauen und hinsetz... nein, dazu kam es nicht mehr! Noch vor acht Uhr lief die erste Rute ab, an der ich einen Boilie in etwa 1m tiefem Wasser auf einer kleinen Stelle mit härterem 
Grund abgelegt hatte. Der Fisch war sicher gehakt und landete nach kurzem Drill im Kescher. Der Fisch lag gerade auf der Matte, noch im Keschernetz, da meldete sich schon der nächste Bissanzeiger! 

Der Fisch legte trotz relativ fest eingestellter Rollenbremse nen ganz guten Run hin, aber da ich allein war, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als erstmal schnell den ersten Fisch zu versorgen und den Kescher wieder zusammen zu stecken. Als ich soweit war und zur anderen Rute gehen konnte, war die Schnur erschlafft und ich befürchtete schon, dass ich den zweiten Fisch verloren haben könnte... Als ich jedoch Fühlung aufnahm bemerkte ich, dass der Fisch doch noch am Haken war und sich zum Glück auch nirgendwo festgeschwommen hatte! 

Nach ordentlichem Drill und einigen Fluchten noch kurz vor dem Kescher, lag auch dieser längere, jedoch etwas leichtere Schuppi auf Matte... Da war es gerade zehn nach acht, was für ein Auftakt!

Der Rest des Tages ist schnell erzählt, als um kurz nach neun die Köder wieder alle im Wasser lagen befürchtete ich schon, dass ich auch hätte einpacken können, es tat sich nämlich gar nichts mehr, mal abgesehen von dem Schwanenpärchen, was es schaffte auch Köder in einem Meter Wassertiefe zu erreichen. Naja, immerhin kam gegen dreizehn Uhr die Sonne nochmal richtig durch und ich habe dann ganz happy und entspannt um 16 Uhr eingepackt. 

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Die Fische hatten 70cm/9,2kg und 80cm/8kg 

P.P.S.: Und noch einer der dachte, die Karpfen beissen im Frühjahr eher tagsüber... ;-)


----------



## matscher83 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes petri. Mein Neid sei mit euch. Ik habe es leider noch net ans Wasser geschafft aber ik muss :g


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Komische Beißzeiten also nicht nur bei mir.
Fürs nächste Jahr wissen wir Bescheid 
Fänge an Ostern:


----------



## Mista Fantasista (22. April 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich ausschließlich auf Raubfischjagd unterwegs, aber im Frühjahr während der Zanderschonzeit gehe ich ganz gerne Feedern auf Rotaugen. Seit letztem Jahr war ich dann irgendwie von der Idee angefixt einen Neckarkarpfen zu fangen. Die Fischart, die mir als letzte aus meinem Heimatfluss noch fehlt.

Meinen letzten Karpfen fing ich vor 17 Jahren als Jugendlicher in einem Baggersee in Norddeutschland. Kleine Satzkarpfen waren es, die beim Winnkelpicken manchmal an den Haken gingen. Mittlerweile besitze ich zwei Feederruten und so entschied ich mich mit dieser Methode gezielt den Neckarkarpfen nachzustellen. Es vergingen einige Nachmittagsansitze bis ich Bisse bekam, die ich aber vorerst nicht verwerten konnte. Meine Plätze wählte ich eher spontan aus. Ich hatte keinen festen Futterplatz. Wo ich aufgrund der Strömungs- und Unterwasserverhältnisse mögliche Routen der Karpfen vermutete platzierte ich ca. alle 30min. einen großen Futterkorb mit Partikeln und Grundfutter zum binden.

Vorgestern war es dann soweit. Ich hatte wieder einen Karpfen auf meinem Platz, der nach kurzer Zeit den Hakenköder aufnahm. Der Anschlag saß diesmal und nach einigen Minuten lag ein Schuppi mit 26 Pfund und 83cm in meinem Kescher. Das hat mich ziemlich angefixt die Angelei mit der Feederrute auf Karpfen :vik:. Mal schauen, was der Neckar noch zu bieten hat.

Viele Grüße,

Mista Fantasista


----------



## jkc (22. April 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich gratuliere!
Geiler Fang!

Grüße JK


----------



## Ichamel (30. April 2016)

Super schöner Fisch! Petri!!


----------



## Ichamel (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*





Mein erster Graser... Ironischer Weise auf Fisch Boilie mit Krilldipp [emoji12]


----------



## YdeeS (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Mein erster Graser... Ironischer Weise auf Fisch Boilie mit Krilldipp [emoji12]



Petri, passt der überhaupt in den Topf ja?


----------



## Ichamel (7. Mai 2016)

Ne der hat seinem Kumpel bescheid gesagt dass die Boilies lecker sind ...


----------



## acidbrain (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Himmelfahrtssession...


----------



## Ichamel (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Strecke! Alles ein Tag?


----------



## Aalangler66 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern abend 20:30 Uhr erster Ansitz: Um 21:30 surrte die Freilaufrolle .... Spiegler, 21Pfund und 78cm :q
Leider kein Foto ... Kamera Akkus alle ...
Schaun wir mal, was das Jahr so bringt ....


----------



## acidbrain (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Zwei am Donnerstag, zwei am Freitag und ein kleinen in der Nacht...


----------



## Ichamel (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte das auch am WE. War alles schon eingepackt, die Zweite Rute auch schon. Kescher auch schon verklappt. Nehme die letzte Rute in die Hand... Mist Hänger! Oder doch nicht? Hänger schwimmt nach links. Graskarpfen mit 105cm


----------



## Ichamel (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri JK. Ganz schöner Moppel! Wie schwer war der?


----------



## matscher83 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Cool dickes petri :m
wenigstens ihr fangt was...ich hab leider in zwei Saisons geblankt. Okay eine schleie hat sich erbarmt|supergri


----------



## shafty262 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



matscher83 schrieb:


> Cool dickes petri :m
> wenigstens ihr fangt was...ich hab leider in zwei Saisons geblankt. Okay eine schleie hat sich erbarmt|supergri


Du hast 2 ganze Saisons geblankt? Dann würde ich die Taktik unbedingt mal ändern.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## matscher83 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Uuups falsch ausgedrückt. ...sagen wir zwei ansitze |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, 

Platt aber glücklich - Sternstunde vom feinsten.:q
9 Läufe gab´s am WE - inklusive Doppelbiss und Drill für einen Besucher der benachbarten Feederangler.

Hier eine Auswahl:



























Grüße JK


----------



## Ichamel (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fett! Die warmen Tage noch perfekt genutzt!!


----------



## matscher83 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri :mwas für Schöne Fische. ..mich meiden die Karpfen momentan :vik:


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zu den tollen Burschen.

Ich kam auch endlich mal wieder raus und es hat bei dem wechselhaften Wetter ziemlich gescheppert^^
Was für ein wahnsinns Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## jkc (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ordentlich zugeschlagen - kräftiges Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Besten Dank. #6


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, 

hätte mal gerne mein Gesicht gesehen als der hier im Kegel der Kopfleuchte auftauchte.




























Und jetzt die große Frage "natürliche" Fehlfarbe oder gezüchteter Koi?

Grüße JK


----------



## shafty262 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auf jedenfall einer der schönsten Karpfen die ich bin jetzt gesehen habe. Dickes Petri!!


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, findeste? Ich fand den irgenwie unansehnlich.|kopfkrat


----------



## shafty262 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich find die Optik vergisst man nicht. Hat was echt besonderes.


----------



## vergeben (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Goldig der Kleene. ;-)


----------



## Umspannwerk (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

War gestern am Wasser und hab auf ca. 30m zwei Karpfen 6 und 10 Pfund gefangen.
Allerdings hatten diese Fische null Gegenwehr.
Wie wenn ich ein Büschel Kraut raus ziehe, und waren außerlich auch nicht verletzt oder krank.
Woran kann das liegen, da macht jede Rotfeder mit 100g mehr Dampf?


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, was für ein besonderer Fang! Klasse #6


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Fisch hat sehr unterschiedlich große Schuppen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er einen Koi oder Farbkarpfen sowie eine nicht vollständig beschuppte Form in der Ahnenreihe hätte.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Umspannwerk: 30m Tiefe oder Distanz? Manche Gewässer und einige Einzelfische sind was Drillfreude angeht eine Pleite, zudem ist das auch tagesformabhängig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Umspannwerk (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

30m Entfernung und 6m Tiefe ca.
Waren ja auch nicht meine ersten Karpfen, aber die haben sich wie tote raus ziehen lassen.


----------



## Justsu (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Scheint hier ja bei einigen richtig gut zu laufen, dickes Petri an die Erfolgreichen!

Ich war von Donnerstagabend bis Samstagmorgen auch zwei Nächte los und konnte meinen PB sage und schreibe dreimal verbessern! Dazu kam noch ein fetter Graser, der Erste für mich und eine dicke Überraschung, da ich gar nicht wusste, dass die in diesem Gewässer vorkommen. 

Sechs Läufe, fünf Fische, davon zwei von 30+ - ich kann's immer noch nicht so richtig glauben!#d

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ebenfalls dickes Petri! Solche Sessions sind die Entschädigung für die ganzen Blanks zuvor und geben Motivation auch trotz der noch kommnenden weiter zu machen. 
Ich gratuliere.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mit ein dickes petri schön anzusehen!


----------



## -MW- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Schöne Fische#6


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, ein Fisch von 20Pfd. gab es heute bei mir. Da es ne kurzfristige Entscheidung war an die Stelle zu fahren, bin ich damit sehr zu frieden.#6







Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri :m hätte heute och mal lieber auf Karpfen gehen sollen und nicht im salzigen zu blanken|uhoh:


----------



## d0ni (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Von Gestern ein Karpfen mit 24 Pfund
Bis jetzt mein größter in dem Gewässer, hab aber die letzten Karpfen nicht gewogen


----------



## jkc (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, schönes Foto, gefällt mir irgndwie.
Haben "eure" Fische noch nicht gelaicht?

Grüße JK


----------



## d0ni (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke, hatte vor ein oder zwei Wochen einen bei dem "die Milch" schon rauskam beim Landen. Scheinen wohl gerade dabei zu sein.

Wassertemperatur war bei ca 17-19 Grad.


----------



## lollo (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Erster Graser und dann so ein Klopper


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, hier zwei "vor-der-Arbeit-Fische" von heute morgen. 










Und ein Überbleibsel vom letzten Fisch der vorigen Session, der Biss kam beim Einpacken und die Rute habe ich dann nicht kontrolliert. Ist mir aber zum Glück Regelrecht ins Auge gesprungen. Ich denke den damaligen Fisch habe ich der 50er Schnur zu verdanken...






Grüße JK


----------



## Faulenzer88 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri. Zwei Schöne Fische. Ich War heute morgen auch mal wieder auf Karpfen nach der Nachtschicht.. Ich bekam einen Fallbiss ich nahm die Rute in die Hand und die Montage War fort.. Können doch nur Muscheln gewesen sein???


----------



## jkc (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, 

könnten Muscheln oder vielleicht auch ein Krebs gewesen sein. In Frankreich hatte ich mal, dass mir ein Hecht die Schnur gekappt hat, da war´s auch so: Swinger fiel komplett durch und Schnur in sich zusammen, Rute auf genommen und nix mehr dran; hat vermutlich beim Rauben die Schnur erwischt.#q 
Jedenfallst waren die Spuren an der Schnur eindeutig.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin,

das Wochenende war verflixt. 

Der erste Biss der Sessinon war kurios, Rute läuft ab, ich nehm das Dingen auf, kurbel den Freilauf raus und Bumm, Fisch weg. 
Am Haken hängt aber dieses fremde Rig, Haken in Haken. Vermute, dass der  Fisch beim Fressen an seienem Piercing hängen geblieben ist. Erkennt  jemand sein Rig wieder?|supergri  Ummanteltes Vorfach, Bleiclipp mit Stift, Leadcore und vermutlich 36er  Daiwa Infinity Duo. Das erfreuliche, Sleeve und Blei waren bereits ab  und der Fisch scheint ja gefressen zu haben.







Dummer Weise habe ich beim nächsten Biss selber versiebt und einen Komplettabriss produziert.#q

Dazu kamen noch zwei Drills mit 1000t-Endgegner...
Kostete alles gut Material und vor allem Nerven.:e



Zwei Schuppis und einen Spiegler habe ich dann doch noch in den Kescher bekommen.





















Grüße JK


----------



## Ichamel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Was ein Klopper! Petri!!


----------



## Chris1711 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

nachdem ich mir spontan Urlaub genommen hatte bin ich gestern auch los. Man muss auch ein bisschen verückt sein um bei Dauerregen aufzubauen. Naja ich hatte Bock und von nichts kommt nichts.... Also raus an den Fluss und Arschbacken zusammen kneifen..
Ab und an wird sowas ja auch belohnt und was soll ich sagen, es sind 5 Stk Brassen zwischen 58-69cm,1 Döbel, 1 große Barbe und 4 Karpfen geworden. Natürlich habe ich die ganze Nacht kein Auge zubekommen aber sowas nimmt man gerne in Kauf. Im Moment läuft es richtig gut und hier kommen die Flussnomaden..


----------



## cafechaos0 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur K2/K3 Karpfen und Rotaugen abfischen.
Dann drängelten sich diese Beiden vor.
Der Erste war außen gehakt, man sieht den 12er Haken.


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Leute!#6


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri an all die Fänger. Schöne Fische dabei!
Scheint im Moment ja doch recht gut allgemein zu laufen.
War vorgestern auch am Wasser und hatte eine Rute mit Pellet gelegt, aber den ganzen Abend keinen Biss bekommen.
(Nur ein Biss auf Dendro-Bündel. Aber nicht rausbekommen.)
Hoffe bald mal mehr berichten zu können.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Marc 24 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ach du Sch..., was für eine Session. Trotzdem Petri zum Fisch #6


----------



## Chris1711 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin Moin,
Hier ein schöner Urlaubsfisch von Ostfriesland...

Gruß Chris


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, sieht nach nem alten Fisch aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der sollte ziemlich alt sein... Waren 15,1Kg das ist denke ich mal recht viel für diese Gewässer. Die Länge habe ich jetzt nicht gemessen hätte jetzt so um die 90cm geschätzt...

Evtl kommt heut Abend noch ein besserer Fisch


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*








Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

JK, ich bewundere Deine Ausdauer und den stetigen Erfolg den Du dabei hast! Ganz dickes Petri!

Und irgendwie gehören solche kleineren "Katastrophen" ja auch dazu, zumindest wird Dir diese Session sicherlich länger in Erinnerung bleiben als viele andere! Der letzte hat ja einen richtigen Stiernacken! In was für Gewässertypen fischt Du eigentlich hauptsächlich, Du scheinst ja (auch) hauptsächlich Schuppies zu fangen!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, danke für die Blumen, muss dazu sagen diese Saison ist bisher regelrecht Balsam. Sonst sehen meine Erfolgsquoten ganz anders aus.

Der letzte Fisch hatte am abgebildeten Kiemendeckel eine Art "Verwachsung", der vordere Teil vom Kopf schien nicht mit gewachsen und dahinter war der Fisch um so bulliger, auf der anderen Seite ganz normal...

Gewässertypen sind quer Beet Fluss/Kanal/See, nur zu klein und einfach mag ich nicht so, wobei ich dem in "schlechten Zeiten" z.B. in der Vorsaison dieses Jahr auch untreu war. Zudem lasse ich mich gerne überraschen und mag keine Gewässer wo der komplette Bestand bekannt und fett gefüttert ist / Rang und Namen hat und man Platznummern ziehen muss.
Ich sag mal so Mindestgröße 15ha, am liebsten aber >100ha.

Erfahrungsgemäß fängt jetzt noch mal eine schwere Zeit an und die Konstanz der Fänge könnte etwas leiden. Auch, weil ich für die zweite Saisonhälfte da noch ein dreckiges "Underdog-Gewässer" im Blick habe an dem ich noch nie gefischt habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Guten Morgen in die Runde und petri zu den klasse Fischen hier... #6

Konnte gerade diesen Graser mit 114 cm und 17 Kilo überlisten...


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, was ne Bombe! - Petri! 


Heute kann ich endlich auch wieder raus. #v Wird bestimmt ruhig am Wasser. 

Grüße JK


----------



## tegro (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Leute
Bei mir hat es  heute Nacht auch endlich geklappt ein Spiegler von 12 kg an einem Kanal


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ebenfalls Petri!

Irgendwie habe ich grad das Pech in Bezug auf Elektronik gepachtet.|rolleyes

Naja, jedenfalls nen neuen DVBT-Player bestellt und gestern noch passend von der Post ab geholt um das EM-Spiel beim fischen zu schauen. Dann am Wasser festgestellt, dass ich den Zusatzakku vergessen habe; naja irgendwie noch gehofft, dass das der regulären Spielzeit erledigt wird, auch wenn ich eher an´s 11m-Schießen geglaubt habe.

Passend zur Verlängerung dann war mein Akku leer und leichte Panik machte sich breit.
War kurz davor alles stehen und liegen zu lassen um schnell nach hause zu düsen.

Habe dann aber ne Eingebung fürn Notstromaggregat gehabt und war beim 11er Schießen wieder dabei:








Karpfen gab´s keine nur zwei Brassen. Eine in der Halbzeit und weitere Pieper um 2.00 Uhr, war aber zu platt um nachzusehen und der Bissanzeiger beruhigte sich auch wieder, um 4.00 Uhr dann nochmals eine etwas heftigere Meldung. Bin dann raus und habe ne ca. 7Pfd. Brasse mit Wallerkieferabdruck auf der Flanke reingekurbelt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Richtig geil gelöst :m:m

Aber es soll doch jetzt im März 2017 das DVBT abgeschaltet werden. Dann ist das Gerät doch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, oder?


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, richtig, DVBT läuft aus, hatte nach DVBT2-fähigen Geräten geschaut, gab´s aber nicht und bis März 2017 mache ich vermutlich noch so an die 70 Nächte und gerade wenn die Tage kurz sind fällt es einem leichter wenn man sich etwas betäuben kann, danach ist´s nur noch ein DVD-Player.
Letzte Nacht auch wieder nur eine Brasse auf 24er  Murmel.|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nabend jungs,

ganz digges petri an alle erfolgreichen, vor allem an jkc... stark!! nach längerer auszeit melde ich mich mit diesem fisch dann auch mal zurück... #h


----------



## EdekX (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> nabend jungs,
> 
> ganz digges petri an alle erfolgreichen, vor allem an jkc... stark!! nach längerer auszeit melde ich mich mit diesem fisch dann auch mal zurück... #h




Klasse Fisch ! Worauf und wie würde mich interessieren !


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mir Petri! Sieht wirklich mächtig aus!

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



EdekX schrieb:


> Klasse Fisch ! Worauf und wie würde mich interessieren !



der fisch hat auf einem seit tagen vorbereiteten platz gebissen. als futter dienten hauptsächlich fischige boilies in verschiedenen größen. als "eyecatcher" verwendete ich noch einen kleineren anteil fruchtige boilies. eine tigernuss-hanf-mischung rundete das ganze ab...

als hakenköder nutzte ich einen pinken mainline pop-up in der geschmacksrichtung "fruit-tella".

dies war einer von vier fischen, welche ich letzte woche überlisten konnte. mit etwas über 22 kg war's auch der beste. alle bisse kamen auf einer wassertiefe von ca. 8 m... #h


----------



## Chris1711 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo zusammen,
Der Fluss liebt mich dieses Jahr... Sind zwei Karpfen und 4 Brassen geworden.
Den Endgegner habe ich verloren, denke es war ein Waller.... Natürlich beißt er auf boilie und nicht auf meine ausgebrachte Welsrute 
Hier einer der beiden


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Wer Flussangeln kennt, der weiß das Freut und leid nah beieinander liegen. Gestern gegen neun Aufgebaut und musste sehen wie jede Menge Enten meinen Platz belagern. Ein angeln war nicht möglich ständig wurde die Montage versetzt. Also Ruten raus und warten.....

Als es dann dunkel wurde konnte ich endlich meine Ruten ausbringen. Nachdem Sie dann endlich lagen stieg das Wasser rasant an und gleichzeitig wurden die Wehre geöffnet so dass 140gr schlecht liegen blieben. Dazu kam ein massives Kraut Problem, was zusätzlich die Montagen versetzt hat. Letztlich mussten alle 20 Minuten die Ruten neu gelegt werden. 4 Abrisse später gegen 02:00 Uhr war ich es dann satt und lies Sie liegen oder driften wie man es nimmt.

Um 03:30 dann der ersehnte Ton trotz dieser miesen Bedingungen. Schweres Blei ein Kilo Kraut, Strömung und ein großer Fisch sind keine gute Kombination. Ist am Ende alles gut gegangen...

Hier sind die 16,4 Kg Flusspower.....

Gruß Chris


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi, kräftiges Petri! Hart erkämpfte Siege schätzt man mehr.:q

Komme heute auch wieder raus.#v


----------



## RuhrPur (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Harte Arbeit wird doch irgendwann belohnt. Mein erster Karpfen dies Jahr und mein erster Karpfen überhaupt. 
Leider nix mir gehabt zum messen und wiegen aber das war in dem Moment auch sowas von egal  freu mich einfach nur riesig


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

So, das vergangene WE endlich verdaut.
Gab an Fisch nur ein Rotauge von nicht mal 30cm, welches sich am 24er Boilie aufgehängt hat.
Dauerton am Bissanzeiger gab´s trotzdem reichlich, denn unglücklicher Weise haben zwei Schiffe insgesamt drei Ruten von mir eingesammelt. Erfreulicher Weise hat´s zweimal nur den Haken und nur einmal 200m Schnur gekostet. Und ja, abgesenkt waren die Dinger natürlich.|rolleyes

Grüße JK


----------



## Tim89 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,
gestern mal kurz an den Vereinssee gesetzt und dann diesen schönen Schuppi mit 13 KG zu einem Fotoshooting überzeugen können.

LG


----------



## jkc (9. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

#v

Geilo! - Petri!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Da sage ich mal Petri, klasse Karpfen... #6

Kleiner nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende, konnte zwei Schuppies verhaften in der Elbe... Mal sehen ob dieses Wochenende auch was geht... 

Euch ein erfolgreiches Wochenende... #:


----------



## Tim89 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke 
Petri auch zu den schönen Schuppis aus der Elbe. Flusskarpfen sind immer was Besonderes.
Der nächste Ansitz ist am We mal schauen was so kommt...


----------



## Chris1711 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

dickes Petri an die Fänger #6. Konnte gestern 6 Karpfen fangen wobei sogar ein seltener Spiegler dabei war. Kurioserweise biss keine einzige Brasse,#c dafür aber Beifang von drei 60-70er Barben.
Einen enthalte ich euch vor da mehr Bilder hier nicht drin sind :m

Allen ein fischreiches WE

Gruß Chris


----------



## Lil Torres (13. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri jungs, tolle fische!! #6

hier ein chod rig liebhaber von vor 14 tagen...


----------



## jkc (20. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri Leute, hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dass hier gepostet wurde.

Bei mir gab´s einen schönen, und dazu noch eine unterhaltsame "Es-sind-nur-Schirme-mit-einer-einzelnen-Stange-in-der-Mitte-erlaubt-Diskussion" die leider 20 € gekostet hat.





Grüße JK


----------



## Tylle (21. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Als raubfischangler  War ich auch mal.....
Sehen natürlich  nicht so top gehalten aus aber naja.....
Schwimmen wieder im Wasser. ...
Jedenfalls hat es Mega spass gemacht und dem kleinem  hat es auch gefallen....:l
98 78 und 75


----------



## Tim89 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin und Petri allen Fängern 

War das WE mit meiner Freundin und einem Kumpel und dessen Freundin mal wieder über Nacht am See. Hat sich ordentlich gelohnt. 20 Runs davon 17 Fische... Im Schnitte hatten die Karpfen zwischen 7 und 10 KG, der schwerste hatte 13 Kg. Als Überraschung gabs noch ne dicke Karausche.

Hab hier mal 2 Bilder die auf dem Handy sind...der rest ist noch nicht auf den PC gezogen.










Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch so kommt 

LG


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Tim89 schrieb:


> ...Hat sich ordentlich gelohnt. 20 Runs davon 17 Fische...



|bigeyes voll geil -Petri!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri in die Runde... Super Fische die ihr da rausgezaubert habt... #6

Ich war die Nacht zum Samstag an der Elbe und hatte einen Lauf, den konnte ich auch verwerten...


----------



## Tim89 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke!  - War aber auch ne Menge zu Tun das es so gelaufen ist... Jeden 2. Tag raus ans Wasser mit 2 Eimern (1 Eimer Boilies+Pellets & 1 Eimer Mais+Weizen). Was mich aber in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat...es war nie ein Fisch am Platz zu sehen...aber mit der Spotcam konnt man sehen das kein Futter mehr am Platz war... Hatte zuerst ganz schön bedenken das die Brassen die Plätze leergeräumt haben...
Wenn ich die Woche mal etwas Zeit habe werde ich die Bilder mal aufn PC ziehen und nen kleinen Bericht mit "Was?Wo? & Wie?" machen 

LG #h


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Tim89 schrieb:


> [...] Hat sich ordentlich gelohnt. 20 Runs davon 17 Fische... Im Schnitte hatten die Karpfen zwischen 7 und 10 KG, der schwerste hatte 13 Kg. Als Überraschung gabs noch ne dicke Karausche.
> [...]
> 
> LG



In EINER Nacht!? DAS wär' mir zu stressig!|rolleyes|supergri

Ganz dickes Petri auch von mir!!!!:m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Siever (26. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gestern hatten JKC und ich bei diesem Wetter weder Bock aufs Rudern noch aufs Köder-Werfen beim Spinnfischen. Also ging es mit Kaltgetränken und Karpfenruten ans Wasser.
Saugeil, dass JKC mit dem Spiegler kurz vor Schluß die Nadel im Heuhaufen auf der Matte hatte


----------



## jkc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Geil!:q Und ich habe nachgezählt, 48 Schuppis bis zum Spiegler - bin immer noch beeindruckt von dem Fisch.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (26. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Geil!:q Und ich habe nachgezählt, 48 Schuppis bis zum Spiegler - bin immer noch beeindruckt von dem Fisch.#6
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Und was noch für ein Schöner. Petri.


----------



## Chris1711 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri jkc,
Wenn das kein schöner Karpfen ist dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Chris1711 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

War auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte einen schöner raus zaubern. Allen ein fischreiches WE


----------



## Harry84 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin moin,

 mein Junge konnte im Urlaub seinen ersten Karpfen fangen...ein Mega-Erlebnis! Gegen Abend kam der Biss auf seine kleine Rute (mit ner 1000er Rolle ;-)) und wir haben gemeinsam vom Boot aus den Fisch im Freiwasser ausdrillen können bzw. der Fisch ist erstmal mit uns spazieren gefahren  . Ich hab selten so doll gehofft, dass alles klappt...aber bis zum Schluss hat mein Kleiner souverän durchgehalten und konnte den Fisch sicher über den Kescher führen. Eins der tollsten Erlebnisse, die ich beim Angeln bisher hatte...





 Petri Heil,
 Harry


----------



## jkc (8. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Richtig geile Beiträge, Petri und Grüße JK


----------



## TED74 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Nacht diesen schönen Schuppi gefangen.
Ging auf Dynamite Peach/Mango Popup mit PineappleTigernut Dip.


----------



## TED74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr schöner Schuppi!


----------



## AK74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

super fisch, Petri


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (29. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

ich bin eher der Spinnfischer und war am Dienstag zum ersten Mal gezielt auf Karpfen angeln.

Ich habe sogar einen Karpfen gefangen. Er war so um die 65 cm lang und ich war stolz wie Bolle...! Einen weiteren Karpfen habe ich dann noch im Kraut verloren.

Ganz anderes Angeln wie Spinnfischen, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem...

Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt öfters mal zum Karpfenangeln gehen werde...

Petri

Marcel


----------



## jkc (29. September 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zum schönen Spiegler!

Will am WE auch noch mal los, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wohin, bei dem Wetter stehen mir zu viele Gewässer zur Auswahl.|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## Tylle (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wollte den schönen mal nicht vorenthalten. ...90cm und sehr kampfstark :l


----------



## Premi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bin noch sehr frisch beim Angeln dabei, umso mehr freue ich mich über die ersten Fänge. Heute zwei Spiegler verhaftet. Einmal 47cm und 42cm. Habe nur ein Foto von Großen.

Freue mich schon auf die Karpfensuppe am Wochenende |supergri


----------



## 12butcher3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil, auch wenns nicht gerade der größte ist ;-)


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, Leute, bin zurück von einem 1-wöchigen Frankreich-Tripp. 
Der Kopf noch ne Schüssel voll aufgeweichter Haferflocken, aber erschöpft-glücklich.

Das die anhaltende Nord-Ost-Lage und Nachttemperaturen knapp über 0°c  es richtig zäh machen würden, wussten wir schon vor Abfahrt. 
So richtig lang wurden unsere Gesichter aber bei der Ankunft, als wir erfuhren, dass an unserer Stelle seit Wochen kein Fisch mehr gefangen wurde.






Insgesamt ist aber alles gut gegangen und alle Mitreisenden konnten ihren Fisch fangen, was an dem Gewässer keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.












Grüße JK


----------



## Premi (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri jkc zu den schönen Fischen!

Ich war das Wochenende zum allerersten Mal mit Frau und 2 jähriger Tochter zum kurzen Ansitz. Verlief erstaunlich gut und alle hatten Ihren Spaß. Die Ausbeute am Samstag war leider nur ein untermaßger Spiegler. Als wir dann am Sonntag nochmal los sind, war endlich auch Fisch gelandet. Ein 45er Spiegler und ein 47er Schuppenkarpfen. Wie beim letzten mal auch keine Riesen aber ein Erfolg und Erlebnis für die ganze Familie


----------



## tegro (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute Nacht
7 kg man merkt das es kalt ist 
War kaum widerstand von dem Fisch da
Viel Erfolg an alle die raus wollen


----------



## Carpital (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

In der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag draussen gewesen und einen kleinen gefangen. Ruten, Kescher etc. war mit Eis bedeckt.:m
Da hat sich die Kälte bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, die Vorsaison startet besser als die letzte geendet hat.
2ter Kurztripp und wie beim ersten mal stimmte die Bissfrequenz und über die Größe will ich zu der Jahreszeit nicht meckern, erster Fisch heute war zugleich der bisher beste dieses Jahr. Ein kampfstarker Schuppi im Wildkarpfen-Format. Ich schätze mal so ca. 85cm.







Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri zum Karpfen. Bei uns würde im Augenblick nur Eisangeln gehen. Wird Zeit, dass die Gewässer wieder Eis frei werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil, JKC.#6#h

Angelst du in nem Warmwasserbecken, Zoo-Aquarium oder so? 
Hier ist alles zuefroren und an Karpfenangeln noch gar nicht zu denken.;+


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke Leute, seit spätestens gestern sind bei uns die umliegenden Gewässer glaube ich alle wieder Eisfrei. Dieses eine Gewässer ist noch etwas spezieller, war die Tage aber auch ca. zur Hälfte zugefroren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Eisangeln (ob Eis aufm Wasser oder Eiszapfen an der Nase).. auf Karpfen - ihr seid echt die härtesten Hunde ;-))))


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sieht mir aus wie ein Koikarpfen bei Zoo Kölle.....:q:q:q

Dickes Peti zum Karpfen.#6


----------



## Tim89 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin Moin,

ich mal wieder mit dem 1. Karpfen der Saison 
Auf einen 14mm Popup in fluo grün....Klein aber Oho


----------



## harbec (20. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

... Petri und Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Stück!
Was wog er denn ca.?


----------



## Tim89 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Dank!
Vermutlich so um die 4-5 KG, habe ihn nicht gewogen.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Jedenfalls ein schöner Fisch -Petri! Bei mir hat´s die Letzte Zeit leider mehrfach auf den Sack gegeben, entweder gar keine Bisse oder noch schlimmer: "Nur" Drillaussteiger.|uhoh:

Viel Erfolg, Grüße JK


----------



## Marc 24 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



jkc schrieb:


> entweder gar keine Bisse oder noch schlimmer: "Nur" Drillaussteiger.|uhoh:



Dem schließe ich mich an. Bei der ersten Session letzte Woche bekam ich direkt nach 1,5 Std den ersten Biss. Ich konnte den kleinen Kämpfer schon sehen, bis er plötzlich ausgestiegen ist. War aber nichts großes, vielleicht sogar nur ein Brassen. Nach weiteren 3 Stunden ging dann richtig was ans Gerät. Ich spürte sofort, dass es ein ordentlicher Karpfen war. Nach 3 minütigem Drill ist dann auch der ausgestiegen #c. Danach kam die ganze Nacht nichts mehr. |kopfkrat


----------



## Chris1711 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Nachdem ich letztens zwei Nächte blank saß kam jetzt der erste Fisch des Jahres für mich raus. Hoffe das Wetter bessert sich noch die nächsten Tage...
Allen eine fischreiches Osterwochenende


----------



## harbec (14. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

... woll, das hat sich gelohnt.
Ein ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## jkc (14. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ganz schönes Moped! Petri!


----------



## Gladiator1988 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Karfreitag auf Ostersamstag mit einem Freund beim Nachtansitz... #:Sauwetter, wesentlich kälter als erwartet, aber wir wurden beide belohnt! Der Start in die Karpfensaison hat sich also gelohnt.


----------



## Patrick333 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Unfassbar, wie sehr man sich auf so einen kleinen freuen kann. :q

Nach über 350h schneidern (nicht einen Take oder gar Run) kam dann am vergangenen Freitag der hier auf dem Bild rechts.

Und am nächsten Morgen biß noch einmal ein etwas größerer (5kg). |bigeyes

Tat verdammt gut! Vor allem, dass beide perfekt gehakt (An der vorderen Lippe seitlich) waren und einen Vollrun lieferten. 

So kann´s weitergehen #6 :vik:


----------



## jkc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ja, nochmals Petri!#6


----------



## d.b. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

350 Angelstunden? #t
Petri, auf dass bald der Nächste folgt!


----------



## phatfunky (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Ich kann deine Freude nachvollziehen!!

Ich liege derzeit bei ca. 102 Schneiderstunden was aber viel den Zandern geschuldet ist [emoji849] Am Sonntag war es schon soweit ich hätte selbst eine Brasse begrüßt [emoji6]

Morgen Abend wieder am Start und endlich wird's wieder warm. Ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Hier ein kleiner Statusbericht vom Wasser.....

Sieben Tage abends das Schlauchboot Wässern und füttern hat sich gelohnt. Konnte 7 Karpfen fangen die Nacht. Drei Stück waren sogar zwischen 15-18,8 kg. Ihr bekommt leider nur ein Bild, da die anderen mit Selbstauslöser nicht so der Burner geworden sind. Falls ich heute Nacht noch was fangen sollte gebe ich mir mehr Mühe.

Hier der dickste.....


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hier ein anderes richtig herum... lachen ging nicht mehr


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wunderschöner Fisch #6 #6 Und die Bilanz deines Ansitzes kann sich ja auch mehr als sehen lassen #r


----------



## Vanner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Fische, Petri zum Fangerfolg.#6


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Ich nun wieder... der hat mich aus meinem Mittagsschlaf gerissen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Justsu (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich nun wieder... der hat mich aus meinem Mittagsschlaf gerissen.
> 
> Gruß Chris



Supergeil, dickes Petri!!!#6


----------



## harbec (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

... Petri Heil zu dem dicken Viech!


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Die Nacht war nicht so dolle. Die Flusslarpfen haben mich fast gänzlich in Ruhe gelassen. Konnte fünf Riesen Brassen landen. Morgen pfiff dann doch noch ein schuppi ab. Eine Nacht hui andere Nacht Pfui.

Die letzten 24 Stunden waren nicht meine . Hab den Karpfen auf die Abhakmatte gelegt will die Kamera anmachen.... Akku alle .... In dem Moment läuft meine Rute ab sprinte zu Rute... da hat der Karpfen sich festgesetzt. Half alles nichts ausziehen und ins Wasser. Ich machs kurz, die Schnur hing an drei Stellen fest, hab sie frei bekommen. Fisch natürlich weg 

Bin ein bisschen bedient....

Hier das Handyfoto....

Gruß Chris


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Bevor hier gleich Leute Aufschreien.... hab den Fisch versorgt vorher. Pflanzendünger für meine Tomaten wird er jedenfalls nicht


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!

Ich denke der Körpereinsatz war schon richtig! Besser so als ab zu reißen, und sich die ganze Zeit fragen ob der Fisch noch hängt oder nicht, so hast Du wenigstens Gewissheit, dass er nicht angebunden ist...

Grüße JK


----------



## jan_h (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*







Ich war am Wochenende auch recht erfolgreich, in zwei Ansitzen konnte ich 3 Karpfen und zwei Schleie auf die Matte legen... hier mal einer der größeren Fische.


----------



## Chris1711 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Dickes Petri zum Fang.

Besser war es alle Male, da hast du schon recht. Hatte die Lacher auf meiner Seite, jedenfalls von meiner besseren Hälfte als der weiße Hai in den Fluss gestiegen ist .

Allen eine fischreiche Woche


----------



## jan_h (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Dickes Petri zum Fang.
> 
> ...



Danke... der ist nicht im ernst neben dir baden gegangen, oder? #q


----------



## Chris1711 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Meine Hautfarbe ist ziemlich hell.... deswegen weißer Hai... solltet ein Spaß sein


----------



## Chris1711 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

War wieder ne Nacht am Fluss.... Gewitter, Dauerregen und die Fische liefen. Konnte 4 Karpfen, 6 Brassen, 3 Barben fangen. Wie nass ich und meine Klamotten waren könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen.

Allen ein fischreiches langes WE

Hier der schwerste....


----------



## Tim89 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin Moin Leute und Petri den Fängern.

Ich war am Wochenende mit Freunden draußen und haben den Feiertag ausgenutzt. Und das auch noch sehr erfolgreich wie ich finde. Für mich gab es 2 Schöne Fisch und einen tollen Beifang


----------



## harbec (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

... ein ganz dickes Petri!
Das sind ja richtige Monsterfische.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

der zweite Schuppi ist ja ein hübscher - etwas Wampe, aber tolle Farbe.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke Thomas, bin da ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Du weisst schon, ich meinte den Fisch, nicht den Fänger ??
;-))))

Glückwunsch zum Fang - tolle Fische!


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ach so, naja auch der ist ganz iO   danke


----------



## Enorm (6. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute mal spontan etwas Angeln gewesen. 
#6:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Enorm
schöne Schuppis. Petri Heil!


----------



## Enorm (6. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Franz
Dankeschön, solangsam lerne ich mein Hausgewässer (Neckar) richtig kennen. Anfang des Jahres war ich noch der Meinung es gibt dort nur Grubdeln #c


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ach aus dem Neckar sind die? #r 

Worauf hast du die denn gefangen, bzw. wie hast du geangelt?


----------



## Enorm (7. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ja, eine ganz seltene Spezies  :vik:
Gefangen auf eine ganz einfache Montage mit Pop-Up Pellets


----------



## Semmelmehl (7. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kurzer Trip in die Abenddämmerung ...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fangmeldung  

Ein schöner Schuppi konnte einem 24er Boilie nicht widerstehen. 

Hab ihn in nur ca. 10 Meter Entfernung direkt vor der Schilfkante gefangen, Bisse und Drills auf so einer Kurzdistanz sind schon wirklich ein Erlebnis, da geht die Post ab  

Länge 74cm
Gewicht etwas über 16 Pfund


----------



## Chris1711 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

War mal wieder ne Nacht am Fluss.... sind 4 Karpfen und ein paar Barben und döbel geworden. 
Ein Waller hat sich auch noch nen Pellet geschnappt, leider war er so groß das ich mit Karpfengerät aber mal garnichts machen konnte. Folge war Schnurbruch am Vorfach 

Hier drei Schuppies


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Chris1711

Wow, das sind tolle Schuppis. Petri Heil #r


----------



## Chris1711 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Dank! Der eine hat auch so mega Brustflossen. Den Flossen entsprechend war auch der Drill....


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn du neben den Karpfen auch noch Barben und Döbel hattest wirds da vermutlich auch nicht zu knapp Strömung haben 

Was fütterst du im Fluss um die Karpfen an den Platz zu kriegen?


----------



## Chris1711 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wichtiger ist die Stelle als das Futter. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Fütter meistens Fischboilies gerne auch halbiert. Ich soake die boilies immer mit Leber oder Lachsöl etc. Jedenfalls bilde ich mir ein das es damit besser läuft.

Damit das nicht so ins Geld geht fütter ich noch Halibut Pellets und vergorenen Mais. Das "duftet" beides auch noch zusätzlich. 

Bilde mir ebenfalls ein das tägliches anfüttern besser ist. Von der Menge musst du natürlich gucken. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geile Schuppies #6

Ein Grabenkarpfen von mir...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Das ist auch ein schöner Fisch. Tolle Flossen, sehr makellos und hat wahrscheinlich noch nicht allzuoft Bekanntschaft mit einem Haken gemacht, oder?


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. August 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke Franz,

ich denke auch, dass er bisher an keinem Haken hing


----------



## Chris1711 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Schöne Grüße aus dem Familienurlaub in Schleswig-Holstein. Nach etlichen Satzkarpfen und Brassen kam jetzt der erste "bessere" Fisch aus der Eider.

Allen ein fischreiches Wochenende 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Heil Chris.
Den Dreh mit den Flusskarpfen scheinst du echt raus zu haben - alle Achtung, toller Spiegler #6


----------



## Justsu (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus dem Familienurlaub in Schleswig-Holstein. Nach etlichen Satzkarpfen und Brassen kam jetzt der erste "bessere" Fisch aus der Eider.
> 
> ...



Megageiler Fisch! Und das aus einem "offenen" Gewässer, ein Traum! 

Ganz, ganz fettes Petri von mir!!!:vik:#6#6#6

Auch gewogen?|rolleyes


----------



## Chris1711 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

#6Petri Dank!!!

Der Fisch hatte 14,8 kg. War denke ich sehr alt wenn man sich den Kopf anguckt. Von den Abmessungen war er lang und hoch gebaut d.h keine Wampe. Denke im Mai hat der 1-2 kg mehr bzw. hat generell Potential noch in die Breite zu gehen.

Gehe jetzt gleich noch die Zander ärgern und dann kommen die Karpfenruten nochmal raus....


----------



## Justsu (5. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> [...] War denke ich sehr alt wenn man sich den Kopf anguckt. Von den Abmessungen war er lang und hoch gebaut d.h keine Wampe. [...]



Das denke ich auch, wie gesagt, wirklich toller Fisch!



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt gleich noch die Zander ärgern und dann kommen die Karpfenruten nochmal raus....



So einen Familienurlaub möchte ich auch gerne mal verbringen!|wavey:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Chris1711 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Gerade kam der nächste Fisch. Kurioserweise ist der auf einem Auge blind und das andere ist so groß wie zwei.

Gruß Chris


----------



## harbec (5. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

... Petri zu den tollen Karpfen!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Und wie ein Schuppi  Auf die scheinst du ein Abo zu haben :q 

Petri Heil Chris!


----------



## Chris1711 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Der letzte Abend des Urlaubs steht an. Heute morgen kam noch ein schöner auf die Matte.

Allen ein fischreiches Wochenende


----------



## Justsu (8. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wieder so ein toller Fisch! Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss!

Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

wie gemalen... Klasse #6 und Petri Heil


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Tolle Fänge in der Rubrik! #6
Mal wieder einer von mir


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Tolle Fänge in der Rubrik! #6
> Mal wieder einer von mir



Kann auf das Titelbild der nächsten Fisch und Fang. Ganz ganz starkes Bild !


----------



## Chris1711 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri von mir! Deine Fotos sind echt top. Das mit der Fotografie hast du wohl drauf.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke für die Blumen Jungs #6 
Das Lob freut mich


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Gaaanz toller Fisch, tolle Farbe, tolle Schuppen und keine übermäßige Wampe.

Würds mehr von der Sorte geben, würd ich glatt noch Karpfenangeln anfangen


----------



## Lil Torres (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

nach langer zeit mal wieder etwas aktuelles von mir... #h





@Thomas9904

zweiter versuch, der erste beitrag ist irgendwie verschwunden... |uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schönes Gerät! (Auch wenn der mit der Schwanzflosse bestimmt keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen würde - die Farbe ist geil und die Schuppenzeichnung auch) Petri!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri. #6

Was für ein schöner Schuppi.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Fisch #6

Ich geb auch mal noch einen Herbstfisch zum Besten.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Lil Torres & Aalredl

Traumhafte Schuppis #6

@Aalredl das sieht aber auch nicht nach nem 1ha Vereinstumpel aus wo du da unterwegs bist. Alleine der Hintergrund in deinem Bild ist schon ne Wucht


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Franz: da hast du recht. Der See hat ca 155ha.
Ist also schon etwas größer, aber durchweg sehr flach  Nirgends tiefer als vielleicht 2m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Aalredl:
Nachbearbeitet mit Farbe oder war die so toll???

Ganz toller Fisch, auch nicht so wampert ;-))


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke Thomas.
Hab einfach die Helligkeit etwas hochgedreht, dadurch wirkt es so. Sonst hab ich nix verändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

danke


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

@Aalredl


Wenn Du auf dem Steg sitzt, ist das aber nichts für Sportmuffel, so wie der Rodpod steht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hast du nicht ganz unrecht, vor allem, weil ich erst in die Wathose muss. 
Nur verläuft der Seegrund so flach, dass ich die Ruten weit draußen aufstellen muss. Andernfalls laufen die Karpfen im Drill auf Grund  und durch den Steg, wäre eine Angelstelle auch verdeckt.


----------



## Tim89 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, ein echt schönes Foto :k

Habe hier auch noch einen "kleinen" von der letzten Nacht


----------



## jkc (13. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri! Netter Moppel.#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri #6 toller Schuppi!


----------



## Lil Torres (13. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

richtig tolle fische, leute... digges petri!! #6

nicht aktuell, aber diesen graser aus dem juli möchte ich euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten. vor allem der proportionen wegen... |bigeyes


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

WTF?

Was ein Schlachtschiff |bigeyes


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

der Wahnsinn, ich hab noch nie so einen wuchtigen Amur gesehen.
Was fressen denn die Viecher bei euch?

Ich schätze mal, dass der bei gleicher Länge ca. 50% mehr Masse hat, als was bei uns so rumschwimmt.

Wäre schon interessant, was der für nen Korpulenzfaktor hat.


----------



## Skyflash (15. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## hecht99 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Graser ist unglaublich. Der hat ja nen höheren BMI als Thomas ;-)


----------



## Lil Torres (24. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

hi jungs,

der graser stammt aus einem meiner hausgewässer. flacher baggersee, dementsprechend hohe wassertemperaturen im sommer und vor allem dann massiv verkrautet. die tiere sind dort sehr seltener beifang. ich habe es im juli dann das erste mal gezielt auf die fische versucht und siehe da, zwei konnte ich haken. der erste war noch viel größer... leider ist er mir ausgestiegen. |uhoh:

graskarpfen mit solchen proportionen kenne ich auch nur von diesem wasser... |bigeyes#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Der Graser ist unglaublich. Der hat ja nen höheren BMI als Thomas ;-)


hhhheeeeeeeee nu aber-  gerade erst gelesen....
:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> richtig tolle fische, leute... digges petri!! #6
> 
> nicht aktuell, aber diesen graser aus dem juli möchte ich euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten. vor allem der proportionen wegen... |bigeyes



Darf man fragen was der gewogen hat? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren....


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo,

mich würde noch mehr der Korpulenzfaktor, also Gewicht/Länge³ interessieren.

Aber wenn er im Juli in einem flachen Gewässer gefangen wurde, gibt es wahrscheinlich weder Gewicht noch Länge.


----------



## Lil Torres (28. November 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

ich habe leider weder längen- noch gewichtsangaben. der fisch hat sehr stark gekämpft und dabei ein ganz anderes drillverhalten an den tag gelegt, als man das sonst so von grasern kennt. es gab nur ein, zwei schnelle bilder... deswegen auch keine gute qualiät. danach musste ich dem tier einiges an zeit geben, bis es wieder kraftvoll los preschen konnte. #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Letzte Woche festegestellt: 
Den Fisch hab ich doppelt erwischt. Einmal 2014 und einmal 2016. Beide Male in einem der großen Schifffahrtskanäle. Weit gezogen ist er in den paar Jahren allerdings nicht 
Einmal mit 29 Pfd und einmal mit 32Pfd. Finde so etwas doch immer recht interessant - zumindest in Flüssen und Kanälen hat es doch eine gewisse Aussagekraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

coole Sache - viel hat er ja nicht mehr zugenommen dann..


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Oha, ein Doppelfang. Und dann auch noch so ein "gewichtiger" - Petri Heil  



> Einmal mit 29 Pfd und einmal mit 32Pfd. Finde so etwas doch immer recht interessant - zumindest in Flüssen und Kanälen hat es doch eine gewisse Aussagekraft.



Bescheidene Frage:
Hat er zugelegt, oder abgenommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

siehste, ich bin ohne nachdenken von zunehmen ausgegangen - gute Frage also!


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Thomas lag richtig  Der Bursche hat zugenommen. Ich glaube aber auch, dass die Jahreszeit durchaus eine Rolle gespielt hat. Denn als er schwerer war, stand er sicher im Laich - es war Mai (beim ersten Fang war es Ende August). Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass manche Karpfen bedingt durch den "Genstamm" dem sie entsprungen sind, nicht weiter wachsen als bis zu einer bestimmten Größe. Dort pendeln sie sich ein (Gewässer selbst spielen natürlich auch ein Rolle, in diesem Fall aber defintiv nicht). Im Kanal hab ich beispielsweise sehr viele Schuppis gefangen, die alle um die 90cm lang waren und immer etwa 36-39Pfd hatten - unterschiedliche Individuen, aber dennoch alle sehr ähnlich. Unterhalb dieses Gewichts kam dann lange erstmal nichts, außer dann der ein oder andere Spiegler. Ab 20Pfd und darunter konnte ich dann wiederrum viele Schuppenkarpfen fangen. Oder es sind bestimmte Generationen, was ich aber auch nicht unbedingt glaube, denn durch Schleusen kommen immer neue Fische hinzu oder manche verschwinden. Mein Fangbuch ist da ganz praktisch, um so etwas zu erfahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Und da privates Fangbuch, stimmen ja auch die Daten ;-))


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

 jaaa 
Hab ich übrigens vor Jahren mal durch das Anglerboard bekommen. Da gabs mal ein Thema dazu #6
So genug Offtopic von mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

da siehste - ohne AB geht nix ;-))


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Den hier gabs letzte Woche als Beifang beim Köfi stippen...
Kein Riese aber No zwei für mich dies Jahr..


----------



## Thorsten1953 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Die kleinen beißen





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schneeglöckchen, Schmelzwasser und Muffmolche, der Frühling kommt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Habs gerade eben auf FB schon geschrieben. Petri. Klasse Ding! :m


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Schneeglöckchen, Schmelzwasser und Muffmolche, der Frühling kommt...



Tolle Fische.Petri!


----------



## geomas (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

^^  Herzliches Petri! Das ist doch mal ein Frühlingsanfang...


----------



## jkc (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Saugeil, Petri!

Hab auch schon eine Session, allerdings ne Nullnummer und dann ist das Wasser wieder runter auf 3,5°c.|uhoh:

Nächste Woche gehts aber nach Frankreich und Wetter sieht gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## grubenreiner (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke euch.
War selbst überrascht, die Karpfen standen massiv im Schilf, 1m zu weit weg und die Rute lag wie tot, zentimetergenau ran und es lief wie am Schnürchen. Zu Zweit konnten wir 8 Karpfen, darunter 2 gute Zwanziger, keschern. Sehr kurzweiligfür nen Sonntag Nachmittag. Wassertemperatur lag bei 6°C im/unterm Schilf, 1° mehr als im Freiwasser.


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliche Petri zu den wunderschönen Karpfen und dem tollen Ergebnis,
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!
Schöne Karpfen!
Ich hab die Tage auch endlich die ersten 3 Satzeier beim Feedern gefangen.


----------



## Tobi1900 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute beim Feedern eingestiegen. Schöne Aussichten für 2018... Allen frohe Ostern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rustaweli (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Glückwunsch zu allen Fängen bisher.
Bei mir läuft es bisher eher zäh. Aber Temperaturen werden besser.
@Tobi1900,

am Fluss oder See, und darf man fragen auf was?

Petri und Gruß
Marco


----------



## grubenreiner (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Läuft nach wie vor gut, die Jungs haben Hunger nur sind sie noch nicht sinderlich mobil und wollens vors Maul serviert haben.


----------



## Tobi1900 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hallo rustaweli,

Gefangen wurde der Fisch (16pfd.) am Fluss (Altmühl) auf 3 Maden am 14 Haken mit einer kurzen Feederrute.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rustaweli (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Alles klar, danke!
Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Grundeln aus?


----------



## Tobi1900 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke!
> Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Grundeln aus?


Ich habe zwischen Gunzenhausen und Dollnstein noch nie eine Grundel gefangen,  ich würde sagen bei uns ist es noch Grundelfrei... Aber der Tag x wird wohl irgendwann kommen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Läuft nach wie vor gut, die Jungs haben Hunger nur sind sie noch nicht sinderlich mobil und wollens vors Maul serviert haben.



Petri heil, schöne Fische. Fischt Du praktisch auf Sicht (Bewegung im Röhricht) oder probierst Du in Deinen Augen „logische” Standorte kurz durch?
Und es tut gut, mal einen Angler im T-Shirt zu sehen nach dem Winter ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri heil, schöne Fische. Fischt Du praktisch auf Sicht (Bewegung im Röhricht) oder probierst Du in Deinen Augen „logische” Standorte kurz durch?
> Und es tut gut, mal einen Angler im T-Shirt zu sehen nach dem Winter ;-)



Danke. Sowohl als auch.
Ich hab ein paar Stellen von denen ich weiß dass sie "heiß" sind, wenn ich sonst keinen Anhaltspunkt habe probier ich die durch. Ansonsten wird das Schilf bzw.Wasser beobachtet und im Falle einer Sichtung bzw. eines Anzeichens entsprechend gehandelt.

Ich war selber ganz überrascht, gewohnheitsmäßig 2 Jacken und dicke Socken dabei und dann kam ich gewaltig ins Schwitzen :q


----------



## Pati1407 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Erste nacht am Fluss und direkt belohnt 

Nachdem mich 3 brassen im stündlichen Abstand aus dem Zelt geklingelt haben, gabs morgens um 9h dann den erhofften fullrun


----------



## rustaweli (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Pati1407 schrieb:


> Erste nacht am Fluss und direkt belohnt
> 
> Nachdem mich 3 brassen im stündlichen Abstand aus dem Zelt geklingelt haben, gabs morgens um 9h dann den erhofften fullrun



Glückwunsch, 
dann noch am Fluss!


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sers,

glückwunsch!
ist ja ein richtiger "goldjunge"!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Tobi1900 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schöner Fisch, 
Mit was für einem Köder hast du ihn gefangen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pati1407 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Danke #h

Auf zwei 14er boilies


----------



## Chris1711 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Konnte gestern meine Flusssaison einleuten..... 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Moringotho (8. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

sers,

glückwunsch.
hoffe ich kann bald nachziehen!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Chris1711 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

War mal wieder am Fluss erfolgreich. Konnte 3 Karpfen fangen, hier zwei Schuppmänner....

Allen ein kräftiges Petri


----------



## Seele (15. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Brutal geil. Gerade aus dem Fluss solche Brunner, das macht schon Spaß. Petri.


----------



## Justsu (16. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Wieder mal richtig super Fische von Dir und dann aus einem offenen Gewässer, mein Neid (und meine Anerkennung!#6) sei Dir gewiss!

Ist das ein größerer oder kleinerer Fluss in dem Du fischt? Magst Du vielleicht auch noch ein paar Takte zu Deiner herangehensweise, Futter, Köder, Stellen, etc. schreiben? Finde das sehr interessant!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Schuppenkarpfen! Respekt! Der erste ist echt ein toller Fisch - dunkel und bullig #6

War auch mal wieder am Kanal:


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Super Foto!
Petri an Chris und Aalredl


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Dank Chris!


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Ich bringe mal etwas leben in das Thema:


----------



## Chris1711 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

Dann will ich mal einen nachlegen....

Einfach nur sprachlos....

21,6 Kg Flussschuppen


----------



## Aalangler66 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri ... das ist doch mal ein TEIL #6


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

WTF?!? Saugeil! Petri #6


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geiler Scheiß. Respekt, Petri.


----------



## Vanner (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, super Fang.#6


----------



## Chris1711 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Dank,
Wird schwer zu toppen sein im Fluss. Nächste Woche mache ich zwei Nächte an nem anderen Flussstück. Mal schauen was kommt, jedenfalls ist der Druck weg für dieses Jahr


----------



## Justsu (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mir (wieder mal:m) ein ganz, ganz dickes Petri zum Traumfisch!

Wirklich beeindruckend! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

@Chris1711 herzlichen glückwunsch, traumhafter schuppi. dazu noch aus dem fluss... sehr, sehr geil!! :k#6

@.Sebastian. wirklich sehr coole bilder die du hier präsentierst, saubere arbeit... #h

an alle anderen natürlich auch ein dickes petri, hier aber jetzt auch mal etwas aktuelles von mir... #v


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch ein sehr schöner Fisch, wenn auch ziemlich gemäßtet 
Petri Torres


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin, na ich weiß nicht, in den meisten Gewässern dürfte es ganz knapp vor der Laichzeit sein, sieht man doch auch bei dem Fisch von Chris, bei uns gibt es jedenfalls auch solche Spiegler wobei der Futtereintrag gegen 0 geht.
Fetter Fisch jedenfalls - Petri! :q

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Evtl. ists auch einfach nur ein Vielfraß, klar. Aber ne gute Wampe hat er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Chris1711 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Dickes Petri Torsten,

Geiler Spiegler.... leider sind die bei uns im Fluss Mangelware

Gruß Chris


----------



## AngelnAllround (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Auch von mir gibt es tolle Fänge von meinem letzten Ansitz. 
Petri an alle Kollegen hier.  :vik:


----------



## Pati1407 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Habe es auch ne nacht an Fluss geschafft #h


----------



## Xianeli (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*




Mit 84cm mein bislang größter Karpfen. An den Fotos muss ich noch was üben ^^ 

Beim Methodfeedern gebissen auf einem 8mm White chocolate wafter. Hat an der kurzen 2 lb Rute richtig radau gemacht


----------



## Orctar (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri!

 und ein richtig hübscher Karpfen!


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri leute, tolle fische!!


hier ein chod rig liebhaber von letzter woche...


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr geil, Petri!


----------



## Justsu (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Mal wieder toller Fisch und noch tolleres Foto!

Dickes Petri!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## tegro (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Leute 
Schöne Fische 
Ich hatte auch wider mal Glück nach fast zwei Jahren. Ein schöner Schuppi von 68 cm und letzte Woche ein von 70 cm 

Alex


----------



## Chris1711 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,

War auch mal wieder ne Nacht am Fluss. Konnte den hier gerade fangen. Leider ist beim Drill ein zweiter abgelaufen, der sich festgesetzt hat. Natürlich hab ich den nicht mehr bekommen.

Allen ein dickes Petri und ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

petri jungs, vorallem Chris1711 zum geilen flussschuppi!! :l:m
hier noch ein gewichtiger rüssler vom wochenende... #h


----------



## Chris1711 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri was ein Brett... lachen ging wohl nicht mehr bei dem Gewicht


----------



## Pati1407 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, richtig schöne Fische dabei #6:k
Die letzten Tage liefen bei mir auch allesamt sehr gut.


Hier mal die beiden Größten.


 ( Leider klappts mit dem Selbstauslöser noch nicht so richtig, deshalb sorry für die nicht allzu guten Bilder #h)


----------



## Seele (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Der Thread wird ja wieder richtig belebt, schön. 



Dann post ich meinen auch nochmal, kommt zwar nicht an die satten Rüssler von euch ran, aber egal.


----------



## Kiese84 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schönen Karpfengewässer rund um Hamburg. Hat jemand Tipps für mich? Am liebsten ein stehendes Gewässer  Ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Justsu (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Hi Kiese,

Infos aus erster Hand kann ich Dir leider nicht geben, aber ich meine mal vor einiger Zeit was über Karpfenangeln im Hummelsee gelesen zu haben. 

Ansonsten ist natürlich auch die (Aussen-)Alster ein super Karpfengewässer, aber das angeln dort muss man schon mögen

Dazu gibt's aber bei youtube einen klasse Film, einfach mal nach "Korda Masterclass Hamburg" suchen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Schuppi 's sind mir die liebsten carpis


----------



## Pati1407 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fluss Torpedo :k


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Pati1407 schrieb:


> Fluss Torpedo :k





Sauber Pati ,schönes Ding.     #6


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. August 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

2/3 erwischt!! Richtig glücklich nach einer langen Durststrecke und zum ersten Mal auch die spomb benutzt.


----------



## Pati1407 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Sehr geil, petri #6

Bei mir liefs auch nicht ganz so schlecht


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Heute in 2 Stunden ansitz, diesen schönen Dicken gelandet, gebissen auf Tigernuss - Ananas Schneemann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speci.hunter (9. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Moin,
Ich war auch wieder erfolgreich. Aber mit dem Fotografieren muss ich noch üben bzw. Den Fisch besser halten.. 9,7kg hatte der gute, sieht aber eher wie 6kg aus .. beeile mich aber auch immer, damit der Fisch schnell wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri Leute, bei mir geht irgendwie nix. Dachte eigentlich wäre ne günstige Wetterlage aber trotzdem ne schöne Nullnummer hingelegt. Da machen die 240km für die Nacht richtig Spaß.|uhoh:
Grüße JK


----------



## Kiesbank (10. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Geht doch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (10. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

BAM. Leider die Waage daheim vergessen [emoji21]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pati1407 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Petri, schöne Fische dabei. 

Konnte auch noch mal nachlegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1711 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Fuffialarm....

Leider nur mit Selbstauslöser


----------



## Speci.hunter (22. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Fuffialarm....
> 
> Leider nur mit Selbstauslöser



Super Fisch! Mit welchen ködern warst du erfolgreich ?


----------



## Chris1711 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*

Köder war ein 24er Boilie....


----------



## Justsu (24. September 2018)

*AW: Karpfenfänge*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Fuffialarm....
> 
> Leider nur mit Selbstauslöser



Mal wieder ein absoluter Traumfisch (aus dem Fluss!?) von Dir! Ganz, ganz dickes Petri!#6#6#6 Als ich in der Übersicht gesehen habe "letzter Beitrag von Chris...", habe ich mich schon auf so ein Bild gefreut und wurde nicht enttäuscht!

Übernächstes Wochenende komme ich dieses Jahr zum ersten und einzigen Mal auf Karpfen los... aber wenn ich einen fange, der die Hälfte auf die Waage bringt, bin ich schon zufrieden! :vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2019)

Moin, schon jemand los gewesen? Saisonstart bei unter 8°c Wasser lief irgendwie besser als erwartet.






Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## geomas (24. Februar 2019)

^^ ne schöne tiefe Senke hast Du da...

Im Ernst: solides Petri heil!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2019)

Ich war letztes WE mal am Start...


----------



## Minimax (19. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich war letztes WE mal am Start...



Petri zum schönen, vielleicht etwas missmutig wirkenden Karpfen


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Nice, Petri, hast Du ne Ahnung wie die Wassertemperatur war?

Grüße JK


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2019)

Denke unter 10 Grad... Habe dort auch schon bei Minusgraden und sonst fast zugefrorenem See gefangen. Von daher mess ich gar nicht mehr...


----------



## mz1981 (20. März 2019)

Petri zum Fisch. Wenn es nach meinen Kois geht (sind ja auch nur Karpfen) müssten wir aktuell wahre Sternstunden erleben so fressen die schon. Das Wasser hat übrigens 8°...


----------



## Seele (27. März 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Fänge der letzten Tage


----------



## jkc (27. März 2019)

Petri!
Was habt ihr da im Süden an Wassertemperatur?

Grüße JK


----------



## carphunter 47 (27. März 2019)

Dann mal ein Dickes Petri an den Po euch beiden Florians !!

Grüße carphunter 47


----------



## Seele (27. März 2019)

Heute Abend waren es 14 Grad.


----------



## Chris1711 (1. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Bedingt durch Hausbau und Familie konnte ich die Flusssaison nicht so früh einläuten wie sonst. Konnte die Nacht 4 Fische fangen hier zwei davon....Die Fische lassen schon Milch auf der Matte, evtl ja interessant für den ein oder anderen.
Allen einen Fischreichen Feiertag


----------



## Chris1711 (1. Mai 2019)

Ach... ist der erste Spiegler nach ca 30-40 Schuppies auf dem Flussstück....


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2019)

Wunderbar Chris, Petri.


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2019)

Moin, Petri Chris.

Gleicher Fluss, anderes Teilstück. Neben 2 Brassen zu teils unmenschlichen Zeiten gab´s diesen Kameraden.






Ach... ist gefühlt der erste Fisch nach 30 bis 40 Blanks auf dem Abschnitt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (1. Mai 2019)

Petri Jkc,

Auch ne gute Anekdote ist, dass ich sieben Tage täglich gefüttert habe. Beide Ruten auf dem Futterplatz haben nur eine Barbe gebracht. Die Rute welche ca 50m abseits vom Futterplatz gelegt wurde lief vier mal ab.


----------



## Justsu (2. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri, ihr beiden! Mal wieder tolle Fische!

Mein erster Karpfenansitz dieses Jahr Anfang April brachte leider nur Brassen...


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2019)

Chris1711 schrieb:


> Petri Jkc,
> 
> Auch ne gute Anekdote ist, dass ich sieben Tage täglich gefüttert habe. Beide Ruten auf dem Futterplatz haben nur eine Barbe gebracht. Die Rute welche ca 50m abseits vom Futterplatz gelegt wurde lief vier mal ab.



Hattest Du beim Angeln denn auf die abseits gelegte Rute gefüttert, oder komplett auf Futter verzichtet?

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Hattest Du beim Angeln denn auf die abseits gelegte Rute gefüttert, oder komplett auf Futter verzichtet?
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich habe fünf Hände mit dem Rohr gefüttert am Anfang. Danach nicht mehr.... ist wohl ne Zugrute gewesen, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2019)

Whooops


----------



## Chris1711 (12. Mai 2019)

Sieht nach Spiegler und Unterwasserkamera aus 

Läuft im See wieder was?


----------



## Vanner (13. Mai 2019)

Ist ein Handy, keine Unterwasserkamera. Das Handy ist gut, hab ich auch.


----------



## Pati1407 (13. Mai 2019)

Nach 5 mal blank, hat es endlich auch mal wieder geklappt


----------



## Pati1407 (14. Mai 2019)

Na bitte


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2019)

Naja für die Fische würd ich auch gern 5 mal blanken.... Fettes Petri


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2019)

Niemand unterwegs gewesen das WE?


----------



## Pati1407 (20. Mai 2019)

Ich bin ab heute draußen  
Läuft ganz gut bisher 
Sonst noch jemand los?


----------



## Pati1407 (20. Mai 2019)

Und Petri jkc


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2019)

Nice, Petri. Ich hatte überlegt aber hätte dann morgen früh vor der Arbeit im Regen einpacken müssen. Erschien mir wenig reizvoll.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Mai 2019)

Ich war unterwegs,.. nicht geblankt aber wahrscheinlich wohl die kleinsten Karpfen gefangen und diese ebenfalls nicht am großflächigen angelegten Futterplatz.


----------



## Minimax (21. Mai 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Ich war unterwegs,.. nicht geblankt aber wahrscheinlich wohl die kleinsten Karpfen gefangen und diese ebenfalls nicht am großflächigen angelegten Futterplatz.



Petri zu den Fängen, schätze die schönen Karpfen wären noch etwas beeindruckender wenn du kleinere Cowboyhüte und Sonnenbrillen tragen würdest. Und lass das doch mit dem Cortison ne Weile sein, oder? Ansonsten: makellose Fische


----------



## Pati1407 (21. Mai 2019)

Leider nicht das beste Foto 
Aber die futterstelle läuft langsam an


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2019)

Petri


----------



## Pati1407 (22. Mai 2019)

Wecker in der Nacht


----------



## Speci.hunter (22. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen, schätze die schönen Karpfen wären noch etwas beeindruckender wenn du kleinere Cowboyhüte und Sonnenbrillen tragen würdest. Und lass das doch mit dem Cortison ne Weile sein, oder? Ansonsten: makellose Fische


Ich werde es versuchen bin morgen wieder unterwegs, mal sehen die Karpfen fangen bei uns gerade an mit dem Laichspiel


----------



## Pati1407 (24. Mai 2019)

Einen konnte ich noch erwischen 




Wünsche euch ein fischreiches Wochenende, falls wer los ist.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. Mai 2019)

Bei mir hat es auch ordentlich geklingelt.. 2 Nächte 6 Karpfen 1 Zander und 1 Hecht. 
Hier ein paar..


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. Mai 2019)

UPS


----------



## Pati1407 (30. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri ..

Im Moment läuft es bei mir auch ziemlich gut.
War heute 3 Stunden am Wasser.
Nach ca 25min gab es dann 1-2 zaghafte piepser ... habe mich dann neben die rute gesetzt, welche dann auch fünf Minuten später mit nem Bilderbuch fullrun ablief 

Eine ziemlich große brasse ist mir noch vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen .


----------



## Pati1407 (20. Juni 2019)

Hatte gestern kurzeitig überlegt, wegen der schweren Gewitter, einzupacken.
Habe mich dann zum bleiben entschieden und es hat sich gelohnt 
Neben zwei kleinen in der Nacht, gab's heute morgen diesen kampfstarken Ems Spiegler.


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Juni 2019)

petri allen erfolgreichen. ich konnte nach etlichen kleinen fischen am neuen gewässer nun endlich einen aus dem altbestand verhaften. das chod rig in verbindung mit pinken pop ups ist mittlerweile eine echte big-fish-waffe geworden.


----------



## Schuppengordi (19. August 2019)

Dieses gute 17 Kg Monster  war der beste Fisch der letzten Session


----------



## Schuppengordi (20. August 2019)

der schuppi hat 80 cm und knapp 10 kg
der spiegler 75 cm und knapp 9 kg
beide bissen auf nem 10er fluopopi mit ner tigernuss drauf










obwohl das nicht die dicksten fische sind waren das die hammerhartesten drills bis jetzt in diesem jahr. bei dem spiegler musste ich nachts mit boot raus und hatte vor schreck nur einen schuh an  LOL bow das war so geil und nass  

[


----------



## Pati1407 (22. August 2019)

Bei mir gab's einen der wenigen beauties


----------



## Schuppengordi (22. August 2019)

hey ho 
wunderschönes tier haste da gefangen dickes petra

lg


----------



## phirania (23. August 2019)

Pati1407 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's einen der wenigen beauties



Petri schöner Fisch.
Ich glaub den kenne ich


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. August 2019)

Tolle Karpfen hier. Danke fürs Posten! Schau ich mir immer sehr gerne an. Ich beiß momentan gerade sehr an einem Low-Stock-Gewässer! Einen kleinen Erfolg gab es gestern: Ich habe gute Fische entdeckt. Aber sehr sehr schwer da ran zu kommen. Mal schauen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich beiß momentan gerade sehr an einem Low-Stock-Gewässer




Worauf beißt du denn momentan?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Worauf beißt du denn momentan?



https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...Schwein-beisst-Instagram-Model-in-den-Po.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2019)

Ach du warst das ???


----------



## jkc (6. September 2019)

Moin, so langsam tut sich bei mir auch wieder was. 
Heute hat's ordentlich gewindet und gerumpelt...









Last's krachen, Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (6. September 2019)

Dickes Petri jkc.Wie schwer waren die ?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2019)

Danke, der Spiegler 15,75 und der Schuppi 16,1kg. Kurios war, dass der Spiegler mit nem Doppelbiss kam, und der andere Fisch ihm wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten war und ebenfalls genau 15,75kg hatte.


----------



## Seele (6. September 2019)

@jkc das hast du wieder mal richtig gut gemacht, Petri


----------



## Schuppengordi (8. September 2019)

leider hatte ich keinen dabei der ein geiles foto machen konnte, deshalb nur abhakmattenstyle





knapp 13 kg verteilt auf 87 cm
ich habe nur kurz für dieses foto weißlicht angemacht


----------



## jkc (8. September 2019)

Schuppengordi schrieb:


> ...deshalb nur abhakmattenstyle
> ...




Abhakmattenstyle rockt 

Petri!


----------



## Schuppengordi (9. September 2019)

hey jkc

was will man auch zu solch nicht so schönen fotos sagen 
das beste an diesem wunderschönen schuppi war das !
nachdem die montagen so 3h auf den spots lagen war ich etwas gelangweilt und habe dann aus spass zum angelgott petri gesprochen.
*"ach petri schenk mir doch bitte einen fisch"*
und genau 2 sekunden später läuft die rute ab. krass oder  ?
das glaubt keiner wenn er nicht mit dabei war !
danke für deine glückwünsche
auch an dich für deine 2 fotos ein *dickes petri *richtig schöne tiere !!!
lg


----------



## Pati1407 (17. September 2019)

Petri allen erfolgreichen .

Konnte für ne schnelle Nacht auch mal wieder raus


----------



## phirania (18. September 2019)

Bei mir gabs auch einen..


----------



## Hering 58 (18. September 2019)

Petri allen erfolgreichen Karpfen fängern .


----------



## Trollwut (1. Oktober 2019)

Lief ganz gut die letzte Zeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Lief ganz gut die letzte Zeit.


Dickes Petri ,das hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2019)

Nice, wollte schon fragen ob niemand.mehr angelt. Petri!


----------



## CaptainJoker (2. Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich war ich mit 12er Haken und Maiskorn hinter Schleien her. Dann hatte ich diese Granate dran. Kein Riese, aber als Beifang nicht schlecht und mit 3870 Gramm auch noch küchentauglich. Filetieren, panieren und fritieren!


----------



## Pati1407 (23. Oktober 2019)

Der Platz läuft an


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2019)

Sieht noch ganz schön mächtig grün aus  
Petri


----------



## Pati1407 (16. Dezember 2019)

Kleiner fettsack


----------



## jkc (15. März 2020)

Sou, wie schon im "Live-vom-Wasser-Thread" geschrieben: Saisoneröffnung geglückt...

Traumhafter Fisch mit Winterfärbung aus mehr oder weniger fremdem Gewässer.





Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (15. März 2020)

Super Fische, Petri dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, wie schon im "Live-vom-Wasser-Thread" geschrieben: Saisoneröffnung geglückt...
> 
> Traumhafter Fisch mit Winterfärbung aus mehr oder weniger fremdem Gewässer.
> Anhang anzeigen 340642
> ...




Super!

Petri Heil !


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2020)

Petri @jkc 

Top Saisonstart sag ich mal


----------



## jkc (16. März 2020)

Danke für die Petris


----------



## Justsu (30. März 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

der Saisonstart ist bei mir auch geglückt... ein Zweiter ist mir leider noch ausgestiegen, aber bei gerade eben zweistelligen Wassertemperaturen zählt jeder Fisch sowieso doppelt 





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (30. März 2020)

Sehr geil, Petri! Ich habe inzwischen 2 Nullnummern nachgelegt - Temperatursturz im Frühjahr sucks


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. März 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir hat's am Wochenende auch geklappt...
Auf Sicht gefangen mit drei Maiskörnern am kleinen Haken mit 0,25er Vorfach und leichter Posenrute. Was für ein heißer Tanz!


----------



## Vanner (30. März 2020)

Petri zu den Fängen. Ich hatte letzte Woche auch ne Nullnummer hin gelegt.


----------



## Justsu (31. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Petri! Ich habe inzwischen 2 Nullnummern nachgelegt - Temperatursturz im Frühjahr sucks



Danke für die Petris!

Interessanterweise ist an meiner Angelstelle die Wassertemperatur im Laufe der vergangenen Woche trotz niedrigerer Lufttemperaturen doch deutlich gestiegen... die kräftige Sonneneinstrahlung machte es wohl möglich... gefangen habe ich den Fisch übrigens in nur etwa 1,20m Wassertiefe...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. März 2020)

Ich habe meine Karpfen (4 Stück in den letzten Tagen) auch alle extrem flach gefangen. Habe auch mal Temperaturen gemessen. Schon erstaunlich. Der See hat fast überall 12 Grad - außer in einer Bucht. Dort 16-17 Grad. Und ratet mal...


----------



## Pati1407 (10. April 2020)

Konnte auch erfolgreich starten
Neben 2 brassen, lief dieses Kerlchen heut morgen ab.


----------



## Seele (10. April 2020)

Petri @Pati1407, aber sei mir nicht böse, schön ist er nicht 

Wäre was für den Thread "Charakterfische"


----------



## feko (10. April 2020)

Der erste gute dies Jahr


----------



## Pati1407 (10. April 2020)

ja das stimmt.
Ein Charakterfisch war es alle Male 

Und Petri feko


----------



## Chris1711 (19. April 2020)

Nach zwei Blanks konnte ich gestern meinen ersten Flusskarpfen 2020 fangen.


----------



## David Kanal (26. April 2020)

Hey 

Der erste dieses Jahr


----------



## Chris1711 (1. Mai 2020)

Moin,
Nachdem mich die Brassen und Barben nachts überrannt haben, konnte ich noch 4 mal Flussgold bergen.


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2020)

@Chris1711 Fettes Petri. Das sind mal richtig geile Karpfen und keine solche Zuchtschweine aus ner Pfütze. Nehme mal an aus einem Rheinaltarm oder?


----------



## Chris1711 (1. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank... ne ist ein mittlerer Fluss in NRW


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Mai 2020)

Moin,
Diese Nacht haben mich die Brassen und Barben in Ruhe gelassen. Sind zwei Karpfen geworden, hier einer von beiden....


----------



## Vanner (2. Mai 2020)

Schöner Klopper, Petri dazu.


----------



## Piego93 (3. Mai 2020)

Moin.
Nach langer Abwesenheit aus dem Forum und vom  Wasser, aufgrund einiger Privater Probleme, hab ich es seit zwei Wochen wieder geschafft dem schönsten Hobby der Welt nach zu gehen. 
Vor meiner Abwesenheit, habe ich ja nach Einsteigergeräten gefragt und mich für die Daiwa Black Widow 12ft 3lbs und die passenden BR 5000A Rollen entschieden.
Für den Preis der absolute Hammer. Hier jetzt meine ersten drei „richtigen“ Karpfen dieses Jahr. Alle innerhalb von 6 Stunden , @geomas an dem kleinen See, an dem ich vor meiner Abwesenheit das letzte mal war.
Vielleicht weißt du noch, welchen ich meine.


----------



## geomas (3. Mai 2020)

Petri heil, @Piego93  ! Sehr schöne Exemplare konntest Du überlisten. 
Mein letzter Ansitz dort (vor einigen Wochen) war komplett erfolglos.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Mai 2020)

herzliches petri allen erfolgreichen!! 

ich war in der letzten woche auch erfolgreich. neues gewässer, neues glück. so kann es weitergehen...


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2020)

Nach 10 jahren karpfen pause wollte ich es unbedingt mal wieder probieren.

Beim dritten anlauf hats geklappt. Zugleich mein erster karpfen auf selbsthakmontage.

Zwar nur ca. 2kg aber ich hab mich gefreut wie ein schneekönig 


Ps. Wie schätzen die erfahrenen unter euch die fehlbissrate bei selbsthakmontagen ein? (6er haken, 4 maiskörner am haar)

Lg Alex


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2020)

Petri Heil


Fehlbissrate ist sehr Situationsbedingt und hängt neben den Bedingungen vor Ort auch seeeehr von der Laune der Fische ab, darüber hinaus gibt es Gewässer in denen man trotz viel Druck im Drill kaum Fische wegschlitz, in anderen scheinen die Mäuler der Fische deutlich empfindlicher zu sein und hohe Aussteigerraten sind die Folge.
Die Frage ist ebenso, was man als Fehlbiss interpretiert, bereits wenn ein Fisch den Köder aufnimmt und sofort wieder ausbläst oder erst wenn sich der Bissanzeiger meldet? Ersteres wird man in der Regel ja nur in Ausnahmefällen überhaupt mitbekommen...
Ich sag mal so, Fehlbisse im Sinne von Bissanzeiger läuft an und kein Fisch hängt, liegt bei mir im einstelligen Prozentbereich (Schnurschwimmer dabei aber rausgerechnet), Drillaussteiger liegen bei mir wenn's gut läuft bei unter 10% - wir haben aber auch schon Tage erlebt an denen die Fische anscheinend ihr Verhalten verändert haben und plötzlich mehrere Fehlbisse und Drillaussteiger in Folge auftraten, während davor und danach alle Fische sauber gehakt wurden.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2020)

Ich bin die letzten Wochen an mehreren unterschiedlichen Gewässern unterwegs gewesen und neben dem ein oder anderen Highlight gab's auch ne ordentliche Portion Unbeständigkeit. Es fehlt fast Ausnahmslos die Konstanz der Fänge und genau das bekomme ich von anderen gemeldet.
Situationsbestimmend für das Frühjahr war unserer Meinung nach die lang anhaltende Ostlage die bis Mitte Mai nachts Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt mit sich brachte. Ausgeprägte "Nachtgewässer" funktionierten da plötzlich ganz anders und mehr als einmal brachte die sonnige Tageszeit noch die ein oder andere Überraschung.
Besonders gefreut habe ich mich über einen kleinen Fisch der für mich schon echtes "Langschläfergold" war.





Ich war an einem Gewässer unterwegs wo die Morgenstunden die beste Zeit sind, am Vormittag kamen dann schon die Nachfragen wie es lief und ich verkündete dann schon eine Nullnummer. Gegen 11.00 Uhr war ich dann mental eigentlich schon abreisebereit, entschied mich aber noch bis mindestens 12.00 Uhr die Ruten liegen zu lassen und drehte mich auf der Liege nochmal um - Gemütlichkeit sei Dank lagen meine Ruten noch lang genug im Wasser, bis um 13.30 Uhr doch noch ein ein Karpfen vorbei schaute und anscheinend ging die aktive Phase der Fische dann erst los, da am fortgeschritten Nachmittag noch weitere Aktionen folgten.

Obwohl mein gewöhnlicher Frühjahresfahrplan so gar nicht funktioniert bin ich mit der Saison bisher sehr zufrieden, wozu Lichtblicke und Fische wie dieser besonders beitragen:





Auffällig Spiegler-lastig sind meine Fänge bisher und es gab innerhalb von etwa 2 Wochen 3x nen neuen Spiegler-PB für mich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (25. Mai 2020)

petri euch, vor allem @jkc aber natürlich auch an @MikeHawk zum gelungenen wiedereinstieg!! 

bei mir läuft's aktuell nur an einem gewässer so richtig rund, u.a. kam einer der wenigen und heiß begehrten fische aus dem altbestand heraus.


----------



## Pati1407 (30. Mai 2020)

Einpack Fisch. 
War die letzte rute die lag


----------



## Chris1711 (6. Juni 2020)

Im See klappt es jetzt auch. Sogar ausnahmsweise tagsüber. Mal gucken ob die Stelle auch nachts liefert.....


----------



## Chris1711 (11. Juni 2020)

Nachdem ich letztes we in einer Nacht 9 Karpfen gefangen hab, wobei alle so um die zehn Kilo hatten, habe ich das Futter umgestellt. Hat geklappt konnte drei Karpfen um die 15 kg fangen. Hier der Beste 17kg.... Bleib noch ne Nacht evtl kommt ja noch seine Oma....


----------



## Chris1711 (11. Juni 2020)

Die Oma war es noch nicht bis jetzt aber gerade kam noch ein Anständiger.....


----------



## Pati1407 (12. Juni 2020)

Sehr geil.
Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (12. Juni 2020)

Jou, sehr geil - Petri.
Bei mir läuft es aktuell eher so:





Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (17. Juni 2020)

Moin,

gestern konnte ein bisschen früher Feierabend machen. Hab mich dann für vier Stündchen auf dem Futterplatz gesetzt. Zum ersten Mal Mais und tigernuss gefischt. Wenn man das ja zufüttert muss es ja auch funktionieren. Tut es.....


----------



## Pati1407 (17. Juni 2020)

Dickes Petri , sehr geiler Fisch.

Konnte endlich mal wieder ans Wasser


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juni 2020)

Edit by Mod!

Hier geht es nur um Fänge.
Andere Fragen kannst du den Fängern per PN stellen oder ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen.


----------



## Pati1407 (19. Juni 2020)

_Ei so langsam läuft's  


_


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Juni 2020)

Fragen darf man ja wohl , was ist denn jetzt hier los ...................


----------



## Pati1407 (19. Juni 2020)

Was hast du denn gefragt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Fragen darf man ja wohl





Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> .......Fragen kannst du den Fängern per PN stellen oder ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen.



Bitte nicht weiter den Fangtrööt vollspammen!
Neuerliches OT-Gedöns wird gelöscht!


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2020)

War ne schnelle Nacht an der ems und ich muss sagen, es lief echt Top.

Neben insgesamt 4 Barben, kam dann auch noch Zielfisch.


----------



## Chris1711 (4. Juli 2020)

Petri allen.....

bin auch mal wieder los für 2 Nächte. Konnte in der ersten Nacht 6 Karpfen fangen inklusive Doppelrun am Morgen. Mann sagt ja Vollmond aktiviert die dicken, bin gespannt......


----------



## Pati1407 (11. Juli 2020)

Spontan gestern Abend an die Ems gefahren und heute morgen "sanft" geweckt worden


----------



## jkc (12. Juli 2020)

Für nen Koi gar nicht sooo hässlich.


----------



## Vanner (13. Juli 2020)

Schönes Tier, Petri dazu.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2020)

Petri Dank,

es gibt noch mehr hübsche Fische hier, auch wenn deren Anteil eher gering erscheint. Der Großeteil der Fische scheint leider schon viel erlebt zu haben.











Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2020)

Aktuell rasten sie gerade aus.
In den letzten 2h 9 Fische zwischen 9 und 19kg.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2020)

Sehr geil @jkc 
Manchmal ist es schwierig so viel Grundeln in 2h am Rhein zu erwischen.


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2020)

Trümmer mit 21,7kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri Heil JKC !


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2020)

Ich stehe ja prinzipiell nicht auf diese Koi-Geschichte, aber das war schon ein unfassbar geiler Fisch


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Was willst du machen, wenn sie drin sind und beissen?


----------



## Vanner (14. Juli 2020)

Super geile Fische, Petri zu der Serie. 
Ja die Kois gehören nicht ins Gewässer, aber die haben schon was.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2020)

Morgäään 

heute morgen die Ruten rein und nach etwa 3 Minuten, während die Spomb über der Montage in den See donnert, ein Frühaufsteher mit 19,8kg.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2020)

Moin Moin
Wahnsinn. 
Dickes Petri jkc


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2020)

Das läuft ja wie n Länderspiel bei dir @jkc .
Echt geil, Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juli 2020)

Ein fettes Petri Heil JKC.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2020)

Petri Dank


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2020)

Booom






Bombeneinschlag mit 23,8kg


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2020)

Ja dann ein dickes Petri zur Bombe. Meine Fresse räumst du ab.
Genial.


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2020)

Nach einem der geilsten Fische, den hässlichsten aus dem See, ebenfalls 22,5kg+


----------



## Seele (16. Juli 2020)

Jetzt wirds ziemlich puffig 
Petri @jkc


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> den hässlichsten aus dem See


hat aber Charakter


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds ziemlich puffig
> Petri @jkc



Jou, mit diesem Fisch wird das Gewässer wohl kein Geheimnis sein.

Petri Dank


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil @jkc .
Irgendwo hab ich diesen Gollum-Karpfen schonmal gesehen.
Aber wo nur.....


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2020)

Es wird vermutlich ein namhafter Fisch sein, der sicherlich schon hier und da in der Presse aufgetaucht war, leicht wiederzuerkennen ist er ja in jedem Fall.


----------



## feko (22. August 2020)

Graser am Morgen...


----------



## jkc (31. August 2020)

Moin,
zwei schöne Schuppis von 15,7 und 16kg kamen die Nacht vorbei. Für ne erstmals befischte Stelle - trotz schmerzhaften Beißzeiten vor einem Arbeitstag - mehr als zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Vanner (31. August 2020)

Super Fisch, Petri dazu.


----------



## Lil Torres (31. August 2020)

petri allen erfolgreichen. ich war auch wieder los und konnte meine neuen 10ft 2lbs ruten mit diesem kampfschweinchen perfekt einweihen...


----------



## Vanner (31. August 2020)

Super Fisch, perfektes Schuppenbild, Petri dazu.


----------



## Pati1407 (8. September 2020)

Dickes Petri 
Echt ein schöner Fisch 

Konnte nachher Arbeit auch ne schnelle Nacht machen und der Bissanzeiger ertönte schon nach 10 min.
Mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## pike-81 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen!
Endlich ein „FANG“bild und kein Kaufbild...

Bei meinem 5. Ansitz kam am Morgen der 2. Nacht der ersehnte Run. 
Da lag der Boilie schon wieder 12h.

Bin super happy!
Nicht nur wegen dem Fang, sondern weil alles funktioniert hat. 
Bißanzeiger, Spot, Montage...

Nur vom Drill bin ich als Raubfischangler etwas enttäuscht. 
Aber das liegt wohl am Tackel. Schwere Vollmetall-Rolle und schwere, weiche Rute, Monofile...

85cm und 13,2kg

Petri


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2020)

Watt, der Drill ist doch um Längen geiler als beim Raubfischangeln, wann hat man da mal einen Fisch dem man Schnur geben muss? So oder so, Petri.


----------



## pike-81 (8. Oktober 2020)

Liegt wohl am Gerät. 
War halt zäh wie Kaugummi, als würde er an einem Gummiband hängen. 
Zeitweise dachte ich, ein Brassen hätte sich aufgehangen. 
Kein Vergleich zu harten, kurzen Spinnruten und Braid, wo man jeden Kopf- und Schwanzschlag bis in den Arm spürt.


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Oktober 2020)

Zwei Fische aus einer geilen Session


----------



## porbeagle (10. Oktober 2020)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl am Gerät.
> War halt zäh wie Kaugummi, als würde er an einem Gummiband hängen.
> Zeitweise dachte ich, ein Brassen hätte sich aufgehangen.
> Kein Vergleich zu harten, kurzen Spinnruten und Braid, wo man jeden Kopf- und Schwanzschlag bis in den Arm spürt.



Warum fischst du auch Mono ?


----------



## pike-81 (12. Oktober 2020)

@porbeagle :
Ich fische nicht auf Distanz. 
Hier sind auch viele Steine und Muscheln im Wasser.


----------



## pike-81 (12. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen!

Gestern Abend wieder ein Run!
83cm, 13,27kg

Petri


----------



## hanzz (12. Oktober 2020)

Petri.
Ihr habt es aber noch hell um 22 Uhr


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Warum fischst du auch Mono ?



Weil die Vorteile beim Karpfenangeln in den meisten Fällen überwiegen.
Eine Schnurfüllung kostet nicht 50 bis über 100€.
Die Dehnung wirkt Drillaussteigern entgegen.
Die meisten geflochtenen Schnüre treiben auf, was zu Problemen beim absenken, mit Treibgut und Bootsverkehr führen kann.
Geflochtene Schnüre sind empfindlicher gegen Abrieb / Beschädigungen.

Bei mir gab's am WE zwei Fische von etwa 10 und 12kg, gemessen daran wie sie auf dem Futter gesprungen sind könnte man sagen "nur". Wobei ich mich nicht beschweren will, lief auch schonmal deutlich schlechter. 

Das ist der kleinere:





Petrus hat mir trotzdem so richtig einen rein getan. Ich habe bis zum späten Nachmittag gesessen und alles schön getrocknet.
Genau in dem Moment wo alles soweit zusammengepackt war, dass ich die Karre beladen konnte gab es den übelsten Wolkenbruch der genau bis zur Ankunft am Auto angehalten hat und alles richtig durchtränkt hat.

Kommendes WE werden aber trotzdem seit Ewigkeiten wieder beide Nächte gefischt.
So leicht wird der Typ mich nicht los.


----------



## pike-81 (17. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen!
Gestern Abend wollte es wieder einer wissen.
Hat nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen, wie die anderen beiden.
Bisher der Kleinste, aber der größte Kämpfer.
80cm - 11,35kg
Petri


----------



## Pati1407 (17. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri.
Scheint ja zu laufen   

Ich wurde auch gerade aus dem Zelt geholt
Kleiner Kugel Fisch


----------



## pike-81 (17. Oktober 2020)

@Pati1407 

Dickes Petri zurück. 
Der hat wohl Deinen Futterplatz leergeräumt.


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri Leute!

Ich habe den Plan fürs Wochenende aufgegeben und 2 Futterplätze, an 2 unterschiedlichen Gewässern, die ich die Woche vorgefüttert habe in den Wind geschossen und an einem 3. Platz ungefüttert das gesamte WE gefischt. Irgendwie fühlte sich das bei den gesunkenen Temperaturen besser an und einfacher / bequemer war's zudem auch. 
Es lief jetzt nicht überragend, aber 3 Fische zwischen 9 und 18kg sind es geworden, wobei ich nur mit einer Rute gefischt habe - an der anderen hing durchgehend ein Köfi für Hechte aus.











Auffällig finde ich, dass ausschließlich diese lange Bauform unterwegs zu sein scheint und das einige Fische schon sehr stark winterlich gefärbt sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

Goldene Zeiten





Koi mit 16kg


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Oktober 2020)

der ist der hammer!!  fettes petri!!


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

So, kein Bock mehr - jetzt wird eingepackt.





Petri Dank, Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (19. Oktober 2020)

@jkc 
Der Koi ist der Wahnsinn!
Was für ein Ausnahmefisch.
Hast Du noch 1-2 Bilder für die Motivation?


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2020)

Vom Koi? Ich packe nachher welche in den Charakterfisch-Thread. Ist'n Wiederfang, hatte den Fisch vor genau 10 Jahren schonmal gefangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2020)

Bilderthread "Charakterfische"
					

Noch nicht groß aber schön  Wie gemalt thumbsup




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. Oktober 2020)

Morgens um 6 hat der Kollege mich erstmal verwirrt. Fallbiss ein Piepton, raus zur Rute geschaut und siehe da ist die Schnur ca. 20m weiter rechts wie ich die Rute platziert habe. 
15,5kg erstes Foto per Selbstauslöser... muss noch geübt werden


----------



## Pati1407 (13. November 2020)

Fluss-gold ...


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Petri,

markanter Fisch, sieht nach Athlet aus.


----------



## jkc (16. November 2020)

Jou Petri.
Anlässlich der milden Wetterlage hatte ich ein sehr gutes WE erwartet, es sind dann aber "nur" 2 Fische geworden; nach der ersten erfolglosen Nacht früh morgens schnell den Platz gewechselt und bis zum Mittag die beiden Fische gefangen, ab da an bis Sonntag Abend aber wieder Totenstille.






Grüße JK


----------



## Raven87 (6. August 2021)

Moin,

ist hier Jemand im Rhein unterwegs auf Karpfen? Ich möchte mich bald mal dort versuchen und es soll ja schwierig sein!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist hier Jemand im Rhein unterwegs auf Karpfen? Ich möchte mich bald mal dort versuchen und es soll ja schwierig sein!?



Ich würde dir empfehlen im entsprechenden PLZ Forum nachzufragen.
Da stehen die Chancen auf eine Antwort besser.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (26. August 2021)

Da soll noch einmal jemand behaupten, mit der Feederrute fange man nur kleine Fische. 
Gestern konnte ich mit dem Method-Feeder diesen Karpfen überlisten. 52 Zentimeter und 2.750 Gramm. Als Köder diente ein Mini-Boilie, zusammen mit dem gelben Futter Balzer Feedermaster.


----------



## andreas0815 (28. August 2021)

Am Mittwoch Früh wollte ich es wieder einmal wissen 
ging an den Maurerbaggerweiher auf Karpfen.
Leider Biss kein einziger bei herrlichen Sommertemperaturen wo ich mir einen Sonnenbrand holte  
aber leider keinen Fisch bis ich mich um 19:00 Uhr entschloss zusammen zupacken,
machte es einen heftigen piiiiiiiiiiiiiip oh........................ es war ein schöner Schuppi 82cm - 8,65kg
so war doch noch der Tag ein erfolgreicher Angeltag 


*Fang' ich heut nicht, fang' ich morgen*


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Petri Heil!
Der sieht etwas deformiert aus. Vielleicht ein Wirbelsäulenschaden?


----------



## andreas0815 (28. August 2021)

kann sein, war voll gefressen (war kugelrund) und hat meiner Meinung an der Rückenflosse Kampfspuren.

_*Es gibt wichtigeres als angeln! Nur was ???*_

_**_


----------



## Pati1407 (28. August 2021)

Petri

so ein leicht deformierten Fisch hatte ich die Tage auch. 
War aber Putz munter und hat für seine Größe ordentlich Rabatz gemacht


----------



## Pati1407 (9. September 2021)

Doppelschlag am Morgen. 
Innerhalb von 3 Minuten liefen diese beiden Kerlchen ab 
So wird man na klar  gerne geweckt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2021)

Der erste mein PB von 20,7kg, der zweite n 12,5kg Knickkarpfen . Beide von letzem WE.
Diese WE gehts wieder los, ich kanns schon kaum noch aushalten...


----------



## Seele (14. September 2021)

Petri Vincent_der_Falke 
Eindeutig ein Fall für: 





						Bilderthread "Charakterfische"
					

Noch nicht groß aber schön  Wie gemalt thumbsup




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2021)

Habs dort mal gepostet


----------



## pike-81 (23. September 2021)

Moinsen!

Kompakter Kämpfer auf Distanz.
Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2021)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Kompakter Kämpfer auf Distanz.
> Petri


Wer von den beiden?


----------



## Martin67 (19. Januar 2022)

*Petri
Sie wollten nur 15 mm Pop Ups  Mango und keine anderen Größen oder Geschmack.
18 kg und 10 kg.*


----------



## Karpfenangler2010 (16. April 2022)

Ich hab den Fisch zwar nicht gefangen berichte aber trotzdem davon. Vorgestern bin ich an mein 2 Revier gefahren, es ist ein See. Habe mir gedacht die eine Rute mit Boilies und mit der anderen wollte ich Feedern. Bei der Feederrute hatte ich Mistwurm als Köder. Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich einen biss, ein wunderschöner Schuppenkarpfen ( Vielleicht 30-35cm)
Kurz vor dem Kescher riss die Schnur ganz vorne beim Hacken. Der Fisch schwimmt also nicht mit der ganzen Montage im Maul! 
Danach hatte ich leider keine Bisse mehr.
Der andere Karpfen den ich mal gefangen hatte war ein 60er. Das Foto von diesem ist mein Profilbild.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. April 2022)

Ich war auch mal wieder auf Karpfen unterwegs. 
Auf eine Pop up Mais Kombi gabs einen Schönen Spiegler mit 4kg .






An der Rute die eigentlich für Weißfische gedacht war Biss auf 2 Maden ein fast identischer Spiegler mit fast 4kg.
Der hat ordentlich gekämpft. 
Für die kurze Session von 2h und um die Mittagszeit völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Karpfenangler2010 (16. April 2022)

Ich geh morgen mal wieder Karpfenfischen. An den See natürlich, da ist das Wasser wohl wärmer.
Den anderen Karpfen mit 60cm fing ich in Albern Wien im Hafen auf Boilie.


----------



## feko (16. April 2022)

Ja karpfen laufen ganz gut.. Bei jedem ansitz fang ich 1 bis 2 Stück


----------



## NR.9 (16. April 2022)

Läuft grade .... Sie fressen aber sind im Biss und Drill noch sehr träge !!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. April 2022)

NR.9 schrieb:


> Läuft grade .... Sie fressen aber sind im Biss und Drill noch sehr träge !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das kann ich bestätigen! War vorgestern an einem kleinen Fluß mit vielleicht 5 bis 6m Breite. Wäre ich an meiner 1. Stelle sitzengeblieben, hätte ich wohl nichts gefangen. Etwa 250m stromauf hörte ich dann einwandfrei Fischaktivität, ein Karpfen rollte sich mit einem ziemlichen Platsch... 

Nach 4h zog ich daher um. Der Wind war so stark, das eine Rute so schwang, daß das Glöckchen zu hören war! Naja, ich mußte noch bis zum Sonnenuntergang warten, bis auf Tau- und Mistwurm ein wirklich vorsichtiger Biss meine Aufmerksamkeit erregte! 
Hätte ja alles sein können: Ein guter Aal, eine Forelle, Schleie.....Dann war es doch ein Spiegelkarpfen oder Zeilkarpfen?, über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe, da es dieses Jahr mein erster Fisch war und ich nicht wieder als Schneider nach Hause fahren mußte.... 

Ist hier wahrscheinlich der kleinste und leichteste Fisch (48cm und 2,2 kg), aber ich werde mich bestimmt noch steigern!


----------



## Vanner (17. April 2022)

Petri. Das ist ein Spiegelkarpfen.


----------



## Karpfenangler2010 (17. April 2022)

Heute leider ein Schneidertag. Trozdem wars schön, hatte bei meiner Rute mit Boilies piepser vom Bissanzeiger.
Ein Hecht hielt bei mir neben dem Ufer an, dann war er weg. Versuchs morgen vielleicht in DS2 mit Boilies.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2022)

Kollege hat noch Bilder der WE-Session von der Cam Geschickt.

Holy Moly 




Grüße JK


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Mai 2022)

Mein erster Schuppi seit 1,5 Jahren, schwimmt wieder! Vor ca. 10 min. auf Wurm gebissen...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Mai 2022)

Heute darf ich von einem Fang der besonderen Art berichten. Ich war mit einer leichten Feederrute (Browning Carp Tickler 2,20m WG 50g) am Bärensee. Diese Rute habe ich bewusst gewählt, da ich im so genannten Schleiengraben fischen wollte - eine kniehohe Rinne, vom restlichen See abgetrennt durch einen Schilfgürtel.
Montiert hatte ich einen Method-Feederkorb von Guru mit 24g und einen 10er Haken, am Haar befestigte ich einen Mini Boilie von Kogha mit 10 Millimetern Durchmesser.

Während des gesamten Ansitzes, habe ich im Wasser regelmäßig Karpfen springen sehen. Ab und an gab es auch einen zaghaften Biss. Nach etwa einer Stunde hatte ich meinen Platz ein Stück weit verlegt. Und zwar genau an die Einmündung, wo die Rinne vom See abzweigt. Die Montage lag keine 10 Minuten im Wasser, da gab es einen kurzen, aber eindeutigen Schlag an der Rutenspitze. Anschlag und kurbeln - schnell zeigte sich der Biss als typischer Fallbiss. Denn die Schnur wollte nicht so richtig straff werden.

Dann änderte der Fisch auf einmal seine Richtung, jetzt war die Schnurr gestrafft und ich machte mir langsam Sorgen um die 0,25mm Schnur. Also Bremse erst einmal lockern und den Fisch Schnur ziehen lassen. Dann konnte ich ihn mit behutsamer Bremsenjustierung langsam in meine Richtung pumpen. Die weiche Rute hat die Schnur wirklich schön entlastet. Dann stand die nächste Hürde bevor: das Ufer ist mit langen Gräsern gesäumt, durch die ich den Spiegelkarpfen manövrieren musste. Dabei habe ich mit dem Kescher zwischen den Pflanzen herumgestochert (manchmal ganz schön blöd, wenn man alleine beim Fischen ist). Kurz vor Schluss dann noch ein Schreckmoment: der Haken hatte sich gelöst. Allerdings war der Karpfen zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits so erschöpft, dass er keine weiteren Fluchtversuche unternahm.

Letztendlich konnte ich einen schönen Spiegelkarpfen mit 63 Zentimetern und 6,7 Kilo landen. Mein Kescher ist seitdem völlig verbogen. Schade, den Zebco-Kescher hatte ich erst letztes Jahr gekauft. Und das, weil er so stabil gewirkt hat.


----------



## Martin67 (28. Mai 2022)

Wieder 3x auf Pop Ups Gelb 15 mm.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Mai 2022)

Petri, super schöne Fische und tolle Fotos


----------



## Pati1407 (9. Juni 2022)

Endlich läuft meine Flussstelle auch mal an 
Ruten lagen keine Stunde und ich bin jetzt schon zufrieden 
Mal sehen ob heut Nacht noch was kommt


----------



## Pati1407 (10. Juni 2022)

Heute Nacht lief tatsächlich noch einer.
Hätte ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet, da meist nach einem Fang die Stelle erstmal für einige Zeit gemieden wird.
Würde sagen, für ne schnelle Nacht vor der Arbeit, hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## Karpfenangler2010 (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo Anglerkollegen!
Gestern hatte ich einen sehr erfolgreichen Tag beim Karpfenfischen in der Alten Donau. Der erste biss auf Tigernüsse und wog so 14-15kg, leider konnte er sich vor dem Ufer enthaken. Nach etwa 3 Stunden kam der zweite biss: ein Spiegler, 70cm und ca. 7kg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juni 2022)

Boilie-Laichbauch Spiegler von letzter Session . Man, war das ein hammer Fisch.


----------



## Martin67 (18. Juni 2022)

Nach vier Brasen endlich ein Karpfen 12kg. Pop Up Orange 15 mm.


----------



## Martin67 (18. Juli 2022)

Ein verloren und ein in Kescher. 16 kg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juli 2022)

Schöner alter Büffel (also der Fisch)


----------



## ae71 (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo, @ Martin, schöne Fische. Ich habe  eine Frage: 
Wie hast du den Spot gefunden, sieht auf den Bildern aus als ob es irgendwo im nirwana wäre, nicht falsch verstehen keine kritik. Ich suche als Plätzchen auf an dem ich die Karpfen sehe. Ich angle unter den Büschen die fast ins Wasser ragen und 2 m vom Ufer entfernt sind . Also bei mir ist es Fallen stellen. Bei dir sieht es komplizierter aus. Mit Echolot oder spotrute die Stelle gefunden? Oder die Kante des Sees gesucht und gefunden und dort geangelt?
Würde mich mal interessieren.
Gruß
Antonio


----------



## ae71 (21. Juli 2022)

Im Hintergrund  sieht man die Angelstelle. Vor den Füssen, links und rechts Bäume eine Lücke von 2 m breite  und Seerosen vereinzelt und dazwischen den Köder plaziert. 1. Foto mein Sohn mit einem 11kg Schuppi, 85cm. Das 2. 75 cm nicht gewogen. 3. den habe ich auch an der gleichen Stelle wie der 1. gefangen. 90cm ca 15 kg nur geschätzt keine Waage dabei gehabt. War nach 15 Jahren mein 1. Anasitz wieder auf Karpfen und nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich den dran. Das war anfang Juni, seitdem angle ich nur noch Ufernah auf max 3m Entfernung. Ca 1-2 m tief. Bestimmt schon über 20 Karpfen an diesen Stellen gefangen. Viele Satzer aber auch paar ordentliche. Die drills sind sehr spannend. Ich darf sie nicht marschieren lassen. Alles unter der Rutenspitze. Extra kurze Karpfenruten mit 2,7m und weichere 3 lbs besorgt. Da unter den Bäumen / Sträuchern gedrillt wird. Super spannend und mein Sohn ist im Karpfenangelfieber. An einem Abend 19 Läufe gehabt, nur 5 St. bekommen die anderen ausgeschlitzt. Nur einen abgerissen an den Seerosen. Drillfehler zum teil von meinem Sohn. Er muß es noch lernen. Wir werden am Freitag abend dem Platz wieder hoffentlich paar Bisse haben.
Nur so zum Angeben Am selben Tag sind 3-5 Karpfenangler 2 Nächte am See gewesen. Haben 2 Karpfenbisse gehabt und dabei einen an den Seerosen ausgeschlitzt. Sie meinten es ist schwer zu dieser Zeit Bisse zu bekommen, an dem Abend hatten wir innerhalb von 5 Stunden die 19 Läufe. Die haben willkürlich an Stellen geworfen an dem sie die Fische vermuteten. Keine Kante gesucht sondern mitten raus. Zwar gefüttert aber falscher Platz.
Ich füttere wenn ich komme ca 200g Pellets in 8mm an jede Stelle.  Mein Sohn darf mit einer Rute und ich mit 2. Somit 3 Plätze in 20m  Gesammtentfernung. Jede Rute an ihre eigene Lücke. Nix Rodpod, jede mit eigenen kurzen 30 cm Rutenhalter mit Bissanzeiger. Schnur schlaff. Mit Freilauf. Mit 0,28mm Farblose Monofile. Wenn es beisst sofort hinrennen und Anschlagen und dann dagegen halten das sie nicht in die Seerosen oder unterwasserwurzeln der Bäume reingehen. An einem Abend bin ich an die Plätze ins Wasser und habe paar Unterwasseräste entfernt, damit man besser Chancen hat die Fische zu bekommen. Gehe davon aus das die Plätze bald von anderen belegt werden. Da habe ich schon ein Plan an andere Plätze mit einer Säge unterwasseräste zu entfernen und dort zu angeln, da traut sich bisher keiner dran. Zuviel Holz, aber der Wasserstand ist gerade niedrig so das man evtl mit dem Rechen und Astsäge sich die Stelle ungefährlich macht. Der See hat sonst kaum hotspots.


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

Push it.
Nachdem ich 2021 keine Karte hatte waren wir Sa auf So seit Ewigkeiten erstmals wieder an den Kanälen.
Prognose ist da immer schwierig, da es von Jahr zu Jahr komplett unterschiedlich läuft, Vorteil ist dann, dass man mit geringen Erwartungen an den Start geht.
Ambiente war aber mega, wir hatten schon vergessen wie geil es da ist, obwohl man in mitten menschlich überprägter Umgebung sitzt, dabei war überraschend viel los was andere Angler angeht. Soviele wie Samstag habe ich auf dem Stück noch nie an einem Tag gesehen.
Ich habe meine Ruten mit den Griffen praktisch unter den Schirm gestellt und als gegen 5.00 Uhr morgens ohne jegliche Vorwarnung der Alarm los ging, rasselte es richtig im Gehörgang. 




So richtig kapiere ich es immernoch nicht, wie wir den Fisch überhaupt landen konnten, er flexte erst meine beiden anderen Ruten weg und hing dann mit allen Schnüren ne Weile vor Ufer im Kraut, aber irgendwie gelang es dann doch den Burschen in den Kescher zu bekommen.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Bevor der Lorenz dann so richtig loderte, gab es sogar noch einen 2ten, etwas kleineren Fisch, auf die selbe Rute.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (8. August 2022)

Petri, da hast du ja wieder gut abgeräumt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2022)

Nice jkc , Petruschka dude!  

Hab mir KW33 freigenommen, am 14.08 fahr ich wieder los bis 18.08 ans ca 120km entfernte LFV Gewässer wo es letztes Mal mit 4 Fischen echt gut lief. Wetterprognose leider mal wieder nicht pralle (sau heiß und Sonne), aber bisher ging da eigentlich immer was. Hab mega bock


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

Ist ja noch paar Tage hin, vielleicht ändert sich das Wetter bis dahin ja noch, Bzw. meine Vorhersage sagt sogar Abkühlung ab 16.. Bei den Temperaturen der nächsten Tage habe ich wenig Lust mir intensiv Mühe zu geben.  

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ist ja noch paar Tage hin, vielleicht ändert sich das Wetter bis dahin ja noch, Bzw. meine Vorhersage sagt sogar Abkühlung ab 16.. Bei den Temperaturen der nächsten Tage habe ich wenig Lust mir intensiv Mühe zu geben.
> 
> Dank und Gruß


Am 05.08 geguckt für den See, hat er mir auch gesagt ab 15.08 bedeckt und nur noch ca 20°C. 
Dann guck ich am 06.08 nochmal und dann stand es plötzlich auf 30°C und pralle Sonne .

Ohne Scheiß, warum guck ich eigentlich noch und ärgere mich jedes Mal? Ich lass es einfach auf mich zukommen, fischen geh ich sowieso und glauben kann man dem Wetterbericht eh nix mehr


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

Jo, immer entspannt bleiben, mehr als 2, 3 Tage im Voraus ist eh totaler Käse.
Hatten wir bei unserer Frankreichtour auch, dass die Leute 10 Tage vorher nervös würden, weil die ganze Woche 40 bis 45 Grad angesagt war...


----------



## prinz1 (11. August 2022)

Moin Männers!

Heute vom 3 Tages-Ausflug wieder zurück. War mit meinem Neffen unterwegs.
Hab ihm einen Karpfen versprochen. Gott sei Dank hat`s geklappt.
Er ist stolz wie Bolle, das kann ich Euch sagen! Und ich freu mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, das es geklappt hat mit dem Karpfen.
Ich hab nur die Rute aufgenommen, da er so schnell nicht aus der Liege kam. Danach ihm in die Hand gedrückt und mit dem Kescher gewartet.
Er hat ihn wie ein kleiner Profi ausgedrillt, obwohl es der erste echt große Fisch für ihn war.
Es war mega geil!
80 cm und glatte 10 kg können sich sehen lassen!






der prinz

Jens


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2022)

Absolut genial! Was für ein Schmuckstück   

Petri!


----------



## Pati1407 (11. August 2022)

Petri  zum Fisch!!! Super das es geklappt hat!

Bei mir lief's innerhalb von 5 min.
Und die restlichen 24 Stunden dann nix mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2022)

Petri zu den zwei fetten Büffeln


----------



## Justin123 (12. August 2022)

Eigentlich nicht mein Ding Bilder im Internet zu veröffentlichen aber bei der Kulisse will ich mich auch mal beteiligen. 
Übrigens ein glatter 40er gewesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2022)

Super.
Petri Heil.
Was für'n Gebirge ist das?


----------



## Justin123 (12. August 2022)

In Frankreich, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Martin67 (14. August 2022)

Klein, aber fein. 10 kg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Die Qualität der Bilder ist schon geil. Hast du immer jemanden dabei oder nutzt du nen Stativ?


----------



## Justin123 (14. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Bilder ist schon geil. Hast du immer jemanden dabei oder nutzt du nen Stativ?


Denke du meinst Martin67 allerdings kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben: ProShot App, kostet 5 Euro, manchmal sogar kostenlos. Wer Ahnung hat kann da viel einstellen. So mit Belichtung und son kram aber worauf ich hinaus will ist die Funktion Zeitraffung du stellst eine bestimmte Zeit ein und einen bestimmten Intervall und demnach macht die App Fotos, z.B.: 5 Minuten, 3 Sekunden. Die App schießt also 5 Minuten lang alle 3 Sekunden ein Foto. So kannst du dir nachher das beste raussuchen. 

Länge geht  1, 2, 5, 10, 30min, 1h, 2h, 6h, 12h, 24h, unendlich und Intervall geht 1-10s, 12s, 15s, 20s, 30s, 1m, 2m, 5m, 

Mit Stativ natürlich. So mache ich es immer.


----------



## Martin67 (15. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Bilder ist schon geil. Hast du immer jemanden dabei oder nutzt du nen Stativ?


Das sind erste zwei Fotos von Handy und mit Adobe Photoshop bearbeitet.
Fotos wurden von meine Kollege gemacht.


----------



## Pati1407 (3. September 2022)

Ruten lagen keine Stunde und dann gab's ne absoluten fullrun. 

Alles weitere wäre nur noch Bonus


----------



## ae71 (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo fängt keiner mehr ein Karpfen?
Ist die saison vorbei?


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2022)

Über weite Teile vermutlich schon. Die wenigsten werden es aktuell noch konsequent probieren. Wir waren die Tage bei etwa 2°c Wassertemperatur und davor schon lange niedrig einstellig. Da fehlte mir ebenfalls der Drive. Beim Kollegen am See wurde aber noch bis vor drei Wochen oder so gefangen, die hatten da aber in Angeltiefe noch Richtung 10°c Wassertemperatur.
Sofern die Temperaturen die nächsten Tage mild bleiben und nicht zuviel Wasser runter kommt, wollen wir es nach Weihnachten aber nochmals probieren.


----------

